# Potpomognuta oplodnja > Potpomognuta oplodnja >  39+ (Klub Q10)

## MIJA 32

:Heart: SRETNO :Heart:

----------


## gričanka

Koke  :Heart:  
Moj prvi UZV je potvrdio postojanje dviju GV vrećica (vidi se i žumanjčana) s embr.odjekom, još nema otkucaja srca, prerano (5.tjedan), ali zasada sve kako treba biti i ponovo na pregled za tjedan dana.  :Very Happy:  Nice!
Svima puuuno  :Love:  &  :Kiss:

----------


## aleksandraj

gricanka/ke~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~jupiiiii :Very Happy:

----------


## taca70

Gricanka, cijeli dan cekam da javis brojcano stanje.Sada mogu na put.Pusa.

----------


## mare41

gričanka, bravo!
taca, sretan put.

----------


## Mimek

oba su pala !!!! sada samo lagano majčice  :Kiss:

----------


## mia

[QUOTE=gričanka;1677714]Koke  :Heart:  
Moj prvi UZV je potvrdio postojanje dviju GV vrećica (vidi se i žumanjčana) s embr.odjekom, još nema otkucaja srca, prerano (5.tjedan), ali zasada sve kako treba biti i ponovo na pregled za tjedan dana.]

 :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## aleksandraj

ma odskacem od ove super teme (mislim gricankine prekrasne vijesti), ali me cijelo vrijeme muci jedno pitanje. Nakon oba postupka nisam dobila hcg injekciju. Kada sam pitala dr rekao je zbog reakcije jajnika. Moze li mi koja to objasniti  :Rolling Eyes: . Vidim da vecina dobije a nista pametno nisam mogla naci. Thnx

----------


## vikki

*Gričanka*, draga, čestitam na dvojčekima  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
*Aleksandraj*, nemam pojma zašto neki daju injekciju, a neki ne, ja sam je na VV dobila.

----------


## m arta

Gričanka, čestitam na blizancima! Super! :Very Happy:

----------


## iva_luca

:Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen:  Ajme ljepote, dvije luce....
Gričanka, iskreno se radujem!

----------


## Denny

Joj Gričanka, koje prekrasne vijesti!  :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen: 
Čestitam od srca!

----------


## rozalija

Gričanka draga moja iskrene čestitke za dvije male mrvice. Prekrasno.
 :Klap:  :Klap:  :Klap:  :Klap:  :Klap:

----------


## Marnie

girčanka prekrasno!!  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  za dvije mrvice!!!!!!

----------


## MIJA 32

gričanka koje veselje :Very Happy: 
dva mala  :Heart:

----------


## tiki_a

Opa gričanka  :Very Happy:   :Zaljubljen:   :Zaljubljen:

----------


## goodwitch

*gričanka *

----------


## zeljana

:Love:  Cestitam Gricanka :Very Happy:

----------


## ina33

Gričanka, čestitam  :Smile: )!!

----------


## mare41

Pozdrav 39+ trudnicama:
Mimek
vaka
mikulica
gričanka, 
i mami Shanti
Nadam se skorašnjem povećanju liste :Heart:

----------


## Lidali

Stvarno prekrasna lista  :Zaljubljen:  moje iskrene cestitke svima do jedne, a gricanki uduplo!

Pozdrav svim klubskim kokama uz zelju da sto prije dodju na listu! :Heart:

----------


## đurđa76

Pretorija
,ne mogu ti nikako poslati pp,ne znam u čemu je problem

----------


## tiki_a

> Pozdrav 39+ trudnicama:
> Mimek
> vaka
> mikulica
> gričanka, 
> i mami Shanti
> Nadam se skorašnjem povećanju liste


 :Klap:

----------


## pretorija

neznam ni ja,ali mores napisat na forumu koliko je bilo js i koliko embrija na 3 dan i ako je bilo sta za zamrzavanje
ja nazalost sam morala prestat sa stimulacijom endometrija zbog pojave polipa pa eto sada se moram tog polipa rijesit pa u nove poduhvate
zelim ti puno uspjeha i srece drugi put.

----------


## mare41

Draga pretorija, trebala bi vidjeti privatnu poruku pod Tvoje obavijesti, i ja sam ti pisala i poruka je prošla.
Nadam se da ćeš se uskoro riješiti polipa i krenuti dalje. Smatra se da polipi nastaju ne od viška estrogena nego od manjka progesterona, što spada pod ovaj klub.  Sretno! I pozdrav Africi.
Svima :Heart:

----------


## đurđa76

> neznam ni ja,ali mores napisat na forumu koliko je bilo js i koliko embrija na 3 dan i ako je bilo sta za zamrzavanje
> ja nazalost sam morala prestat sa stimulacijom endometrija zbog pojave polipa pa eto sada se moram tog polipa rijesit pa u nove poduhvate
> zelim ti puno uspjeha i srece drugi put.


 evo ovako,dobili smo sedam jajnih stanica i sve su se oplodile,ali je jedna ipak drugi dan propala,dva su mi vraćena (neuspješno) 3 dan od punkcije i sad nas čekaju još četiri smrzlića,nadam se transferu na jesen ako moj podstanar ne podivlja još više
žao mi je da ste morali sada odgađati postupak zbog polipa,najgore kad nešta toliko isčekuješ i onda se pojavi neplanirana situacija
ja ne mogu prežalit što nismo u petom išli na transfer ,možda bi sve bilo drugačije sa mojim miomom da nije bio toliko izložen estrofemu,možda ne bi toliko napredovao
sretno u svakom slučaju i tebi i svima

----------


## višnja

Nakon dugo vremena sam svratila da vidim što ima novog i ugodnog li iznenađenja! Čestitam od srca mimek, gričanki i drugim trudnicama koje nisam upoznala (nažalost). Želim vam svima da što prije se pridružite klubu trudnica, neka jesen bude plodnija. Svima puno pusa!

----------


## taca70

Halo ljepotice, ima li mozda zainteresiranih za kofi npr. u utorak?Kratko sam u zg pa da mi osvjezite dosadni go.

----------


## vikki

> Halo ljepotice, ima li mozda zainteresiranih za kofi npr. u utorak?Kratko sam u zg pa da mi osvjezite dosadni go.


U utorak putujem za ZG, jel može u srijedu  :Smile:

----------


## mare41

Free i u utorak i u srijedu!

----------


## vikki

> Free i u utorak i u srijedu!


Onda s Tacom u utorak, a sa mnom u srijedu  :Smile:

----------


## mare41

Naravno, kavu treba popiti svaki dan, a nadam se da će nam se priključiti još klupskih ljepotica (i sve su kraljice :Smile: , u mislima na Opatiju :Smile: ).

----------


## vikki

> Naravno, kavu treba popiti svaki dan, a nadam se da će nam se priključiti još klupskih ljepotica.


I ja  :Klap:

----------


## Mimek

već sam mislila da se rode nikada neće vratiti s juga !!!!

joj kako bi vam se rado pridružila na kavici. izbrbljajte se i za nas koje ne možemo i uživajte. big kiss

----------


## glacova

http://www.znanost.com/clanak/cink-m...ma-za-plodnost

----------


## tiki_a

Hvala glacova  :Kiss: 
I jedna info od mene; frendica (39+) iz Njemačke, ona i on ok, više transfera obavili u nekoliko godina, jedan puta trudnoća, ali na žalost u 3. mj. završila loše, sada su upućeni na analizu krvi, što točno ne znam - spominjala je bijela krvna zrnca, utvrđena je neka nepodudarnost i uzeli su u lab-u više epr. njegove krvi , obradili je i njoj "vratili". Naravno radi se o imunološkom području. Vjerojatno se već o tome na forumu pisalo, ali zaboravih pa nek' informacija stoji, možda bude nekome od koristi.
gričanka kako je?~~~~~Uživaš? :heart  :Heart: 
Vratih se s juga, M stigla taman tako da se ne mogu javiti dr-u 1. ili 2. d.c. (drugi mi je bio jučer). Inače stigla 24-ti dan baš kako treba. Valjda ću uspjeti do prosinca obaviti taj zadnji postupak (planiran za lipanj).
Vjerovala sam da će koja kilica biti manje od plivanja, ali ništa  :Mad: 
Uživajte cure na kofi.

----------


## andream

Ja ću vas samo na brzaka pozdraviti i zaželjeti svima puno sreće za naše daljnje aktivnosti.
Danas me obradovao nalaz progesterona kojeg sam vadila na kraju 23dc i ispalo je 29,7. Ciklus mi je trajao 33 dana što sam i očekivala jer su lh trakice pokazale i kasniju O. Na žalost i opet nije bilo dovoljno za kućnu radinost.
M stigla po običaju.

----------


## gričanka

> gričanka kako je?~~~~~Uživaš?


...iskreno, ne uvijek jer živim od UZVa do UZVa. Na zadnjem pregledu je jedno srčeko prokucalo, a drugo još ne (jedan je napredniji, a ovaj drugi sporiji, ali tu su oba). Poslije pregleda sam nekako smirena i hepi, ondak opuštena, a tri dana pred sljedeći pregled se unervozim... i što da filozofiram... zna se kako teče MPO trudnoća-uvijek nekakvo osluškivanje, propitkivanje, strepnje iako je zasada sve OK i u zadanim _gabaritima_ . Ljenčarim više nego ikada, udovoljavam si u svemu, MM neizmjerno optimističan ... ma filmska idila! (zasada  :Grin: ) Ako se taj trend nastavi... super!
Koke u klubu, svima   :Love:

----------


## samosvoja

Tiki_a i ja sam radila imunizaciju sa belim krvnim zrncima moga muza.Posle tog je 9. transfer uspeo.Drzim fige prijateljici da i njoj bude uspesno kao i meni.
A ako nekoga taj proces aktivne imunizacije zanima tu sam za sve pitanja.
Srecno cure.... :Heart:

----------


## taca70

Samosvoja, jedva cekam da nam napises sve sto znas o toj imunizaciji, kako, kada, zasto...Takvih tema nam jako treba.
Gricanka, cekamo drugo  :Heart: 
Mimek, kako izlezavanje?
Svima cmok.

----------


## mare41

taca, i tebi cmok i ugodan odmor, pozdrav mamama, trudnicama i onima koje će to postati.
I da, AB, jel više dosta kupanja? :Smile: 
samosvoja, to je super post za Imunološku temu. Čestitke na bebici.

----------


## tiki_a

gričanka  :Klap:  i dalje šaljem ~~~~~da sve bude idilično. Normalno je da se sve jako osluškuje, ali u pauzama sigurno bude jako lijepo.
samosvoja  :Heart:   :Very Happy:  Drago mi je da si se javila! :kis: Idem javiti frendici tvoju priču.
andream super za dobar progesteron i ~~~~~za nove aktivnosti.
Ekipa se polako vraća, odmah je ljepše, vikki, taca, mare, Mimek...

----------


## Mimek

ja svaki dan škicnem pomalo tko se vratio i šta se zbiva, ali uživate kako i treba da si napunite akumulatore za plodnu jesen. samo mi koje moramo stalno se u nekim stvarima sputavamo, a u nekima si udovoljavamo, ali uskoro ćete i vi okusiti kako nam je... do tada uživajte u kavicama, susretima, druženju i kupanju  :Crying or Very sad: 

sutra sam na 100 dana to go

----------


## AuroraBlu

Još se kupam, cure, vidimo se idući tjedan! Vidim da ste sve spremne za nove pobjede. Mimek, od sutra dakle, je odbrojavanje dvocifreno  :Smile:  Kako je to brzo prošlo... Jedva čekam vidjeti našu novu trudnicu i ostale buduće

----------


## vikki

*Gričanka*, nestrpljivo čekamo svaki tvoj UZ i  :Klap:  za dobre vijesti!
*Tiki_a*, računamo i na tvoju akciju idući ciklus!
*Aurora*, zavidim ti, i ja bih se još kupala  :Smile: 
*Mimek*, odbrojavamo s tobom!
*Samosvoja*, mislila sam da se IVIG više ne radi. Baš me zanimaju detalji postupka kod tebe.
*Višnja*, stvarno te dugo nije bilo. Ima što novog kod tebe?
*Taco, mare*, cure  :Heart:

----------


## tiki_a

vikki, što se moje frendice tiče, prvo su napravili kod oboje analizu krvi i ustanovili nepodudarnost. Nakon toga (i njegovih pretraga na HIV ...) on je dao 8 epruveta krvi, čekali su par sati da u labu odvoje bijela krvna zrnca i tada su ih njoj vratili injekcijama 9 uboda na manjoj površini, potkožno. Sada ona još mora napraviti kontrolu krvi i vidjeti da li je uspjelo, a rijetko ne uspijeva. Imunizacija traje 2-3 godine.

----------


## gričanka

> ...sutra sam na 100 dana to go


  :Zaljubljen: 
... a kao da smo jučer _zapijale_ potvrđenu trudnoću! 
Da, lijepo je što se curke vraćaju s juga ( istina, neke moraš tjerati, jel¨ AB?)
Drage koke  :Love:

----------


## andream

Samo da zavibram svima nama u klubu i nadam se da će morska lješkarenja biti samo uvod u plodnu jesen ~~~~~~~~~~
Jedva čekam objavu prve trudnoće iz kluba.
Svima mah mah od moje curke i mene  :Bye:

----------


## mare41

Mija, avatar :Zaljubljen: 
gričanka, navodno će se i zadnja roda uskoro vratiti, nemoš ti to potjerati :Smile: 
andream, pozdrav curki, možda da uvedemo neku nagradu za prvu trudnicu? :Smile: 
tiki :Heart:

----------


## Jelena

Gričanka, tek sada vidim da imate dve mrvice  :Zaljubljen:   :Zaljubljen: 

~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za idući UZV i svaki idući do sretnog poroda  :Kiss:

----------


## uporna

*Gričanka* čestitam na dvije mrvice i uskoro će i drugo srčeko, pa gotovo uvijek je jedno naprednije od drugog. A ti si razumna žena i vidim sve znaš unaprijed, ali džaba ti to kad nervoza radi svoje jel'da? Ajde koka uživajte u idili i ne brigaj oko ničega osim imena, opreme itd.
Ali ovaj IVIG se radi samo sa muževom krvi koliko sam skužila dok se kod nas isprobavalo sa krvi darivatelja i to više njih i tu je problem moguć jer osim eventualne trudnoće (ukoliko je bio to problem) mogu se od nekog darivatelja pokupiti i neke bolesti (ne mislim na hiv i hepatitis jer to se istestira). U biti ovo je bitno samo za one parove koji se nepodudaraju i kojima ne bi bio problem imati djecu sa drugim partnerima. 
Može li mi netko pojasniti da li je Shanti isto trudnica uz  to što je i mama? Malo me sram ali nisam baš često tu pa ne lovim sve končiće.

----------


## tiki_a

uporna  :Kiss: , nisam sa Shanti u kontaktu, ali T ovdje nije objavila, zadnje što je bilo je problem s dolaskom M i očekivanje postupka. Bilo bi super kad bi mogli ponovo upotrijebiti hopsače  :Smile:

----------


## ZO

samo da pozdravim društvo  :Heart:  i zaželim svima plodan i uspješan kraj ljeta i početak jeseni  :Smile:

----------


## uporna

tiki_a hvala na infu  :Kiss:  A možda sam ja zacoprala?!?

----------


## tiki_a

> tiki_a hvala na infu  A možda sam ja zacoprala?!?


To bi bilo jako zgodno, takve priče su uvijek one naj naj!

----------


## Mimek

Rodice jel' vi to skupljate uputnice i nalaze za skori start ? Ima li koja ljetna trudnoća iz kućne radinosti  :Wink:  ?

Kako najnovija trudnica sa puno beba  :Kiss: ?

----------


## vikki

O, pa tu je novi avatar, Mimek  :Smile: . U klubu nam je zatišje, pred buru valjda. Ja sve šutim, čekam da se javi netko tko ima šta za prijavit.

----------


## mare41

Dok nema prijavaka (a zadnja roda odugovlači povratak :Smile: ), pohvaljujem Mimek avatar

----------


## ina33

Gričanka, ma super, bitno je da si "gabaritna"  :Smile: !

Mimek - predivan avatar!

Dragim curama u klubu - veliko srce!

----------


## andream

Zatišje je, pa ću i ja (a i ionako bi) - pohvaliti avatar od Mimek.
Čitamo vas, čitamo, ali se ne javljamo puno iako se polako zahuktava - što od čekanja za dogovor idući tjedan s docom (nadam se postupku), što od čekanja rezultata kućne radinosti (nije ni to za odbacit'  :Grin: ).

----------


## tiki_a

Miiiiimek  :Zaljubljen:   :Heart:   :Zaljubljen: 
ina33, ENAKO!
~~~~~svima za kućnu, još malo...

----------


## gričanka

> Kako najnovija trudnica sa puno beba ?


Nije, nije puno beba. Najnoviji update s mog UZVa: jedan embrij jako lijepo napreduje, raste, zauzima prostor, srćeko kuca, a drugi nema otkucaja i neće pa neće, pa ondak od njega ništa ...osim što valjda pomaže ovom prvom. Ali takvu situaciju sam i očekivala i zadovoljna sam. I morat ću izvješća preseliti s ove teme na _MPO trudnoća..._ jer ćemo prostor uskoro popuniti hopsanjima novim trudnicama kada završi ovo zatišje pred buru!
Nego,tvoj avatar  :Zaljubljen:  ... oduševljena sam!
*Uporna,* i ja se nadam da si zacoprala Shanti  :Heart: 
Drage koke i kokice, hvala na pozitivi i svima puno  :Love:  &  :Kiss:

----------


## vikki

*Gričanka*, lijepe vijesti  :Klap:  Neka tako bude i dalje  :Heart:

----------


## tiki_a

> *Gričanka*, lijepe vijesti  Neka tako bude i dalje


POTPISUJEM!!! ... (i baš sam došla ovdje s namjerom da pitam gričanku za novosti  :Smile: )

----------


## tiki_a

I da, gričanka, riječi ti se pozlatile vezano za hopsanje zbog novih trudnica  :Smile:

----------


## Mimek

*gričanka* meni se čini da je tako bolje i za tebe i za bebu  :Love: 

svima vam uskoro želim ovakve velike trbuhe  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## glacova

Bravo za Bebu gričanku!

----------


## Jelena

Gričanka  :Klap:

----------


## andream

Gričanka, i ja sam imala takvu situaciju. Bilo mi je teško ali danas moja bebica daje veselja za dvije. Nadam se da će joj druga ipak uskoro praviti društvo skoro...

----------


## taca70

Gricanka, najbitnije je da ste ti i bebica dobro.
Mimek, tvoj optimizam je vec legendaran, prirodna trudnoca je ovdje SF.Za avatar nemam rijeci, preslatko.
Tko se prvi sprema za akciju?

----------


## mare41

> Tko se prvi sprema za akciju?


 Mene će do listopada sigurno neko preduhitriti, čekamo popis, a za spontano začeće plaćamo rundu :Smile: , i to ne samo jednu :Smile: .
taca, jel počeo novi ciklus, ja opet sretna jer sam dočekala M.

----------


## tiki_a

taca70, ja se spremam za akciju 1. ili 2. d.c. (pregled), znači za 12 dana, ali to očito još neće biti prava akcija, no ja ipak brojim pod navedeno  :Grin: . Kada ti startaš? ... I ja ponovo pitam - jel' netko starta prije mene?
mare41  :Klap:  za M. I ja ću joj se razveseliti kad stigne jer nije bilo O ovaj mjesec (niti prošli  :Mad: , niti...ne znam više, ali nije bilo dobro, sve se promijenilo naglo).
Inače u pripremama sam s folnom, lactogynom i malim euthirox-om.

----------


## taca70

> taca, jel počeo novi ciklus, ja opet sretna jer sam dočekala M.


Sinoc konacno krenulo nakon tjedan dana spotinga i bolova po cijeloj zdjelici.Drago mi je da se kod tebe nije zakompliciralo s ciklusom.
Tiki_a, ti si stvarno bila u akciji kao perpetuum mobile i nadam se da si napunila baterije za novi pocetak.
Ja sve intenzivnije razmisljam o iducem protokolu, neki koji bi bio najprikladniji za ove godine ali taman sto se uhvatim jednog skuzim da nesto ne stima.Kombinacije klomifena i gonadotropina imaju tako mali uspjeh da se sve vise divim nasoj Mimek kakvu je srecu imala.S druge strane, to bi mi bila najjeftinija opcija a i ne zelim vise ici u jake stimulacije.

----------


## Mimek

*taco* ja se još danas u 6. mj. trudnoće čudim toj sreći i daru koji nas je zadesio !!! Zato ništa nije isključeno - svakom se može desiti čudo.

Pošto je ova curica takav dar vjerojatno će se i zvati Doris = dar

cure svima podrška  :Zaljubljen: . Oprostite mi, ali ja se ne mogu odlijepiti s ovog topica

----------


## mare41

Mimek, tu biti  :Smile: , prošvrljaj okolo, al vrati se kući :Smile: , čekamo javljanje povratnice :Smile:

----------


## aleksandraj

> Sinoc konacno krenulo nakon tjedan dana spotinga i bolova po cijeloj zdjelici.Drago mi je da se kod tebe nije S druge strane, to bi mi bila najjeftinija opcija a i ne zelim vise ici u jake stimulacije.


Ja sam, uz preporuke dr sa CITA, se odlucila za prirodnjake. Naime i kratki i dugi stimulirani nisu dali nesto folikula pa cemu onda trosenje novca i zdravlja...jedino mi se normaliziraju ciklusi :Smile:  cure sretno, ja c ipak u desetom mjesecu.

----------


## AuroraBlu

Evo i zadnje rode  :Smile:  Ja sam punjenje baterija i odmaranje shvatila ozbiljno... i stvarno sam se potrudila.

*Mimek*, avatar je predivan (ja sam to već na fejsu vidjela), i ne miči se nigdje, jer ja u ovoj sezoni planiram čitati samo 39+, svoju kliniku i odbrojavanje tu i tamo, informativno.

*Gričanka*, i ja mislim da je ishod odličan. He, he, uvijek se sjetim one priče kad je Miha pojeo brata  :Smile: 

*Mare, vikki, taca i trudnice*, jedva čekam da se vidimo  :Very Happy: 

Izgleda da ja krećem prva s akcijom, jer lijekovi su mi u frižideru još od 7.mj. i čekam 1.dan ciklusa negdje 12-15.9. kad startam. Odnosno, 1.9.idem na kontrolni uzv prije postupka, i to kod Radončića. Rekao mi moj doktor da mogu bilo gdje (računao je, ako još neću biti u Zg, kao, da me može bilo tko pregledati za ciste)
A inače, pridružujem se i ja, izgleda, klubu spottinga jer i ja zadnjih nekoliko ciklusa prvo imam spotting 3-5 dana pa mi tek onda krene... već se veselim određivanju 1.dc sad kad moram počet sa suprefactom i menopurima, uh...

----------


## tiki_a

AB, tuuuu si...Znači prva si nam u akciji  :Klap: 
I ja se ponovo priključujem klubu spottingašica, kod mene nečisto od O nadalje  :Mad: 
Citirat ću mare41 "Mimek, tu biti" !!! Trudnicama iz ovog kluba zabranjeno je otići iz kluba!
taca70, tako sam i ja razmišljala - isti rezultat s prirodnjakom, a manje košta. 
Izgleda da će nam 10-ti mjesec biti opasan.

----------


## ina33

Gričanka, potpisala bih Mimek. Neka sve dalje napreduje kao i dosad.

----------


## gričanka

*AB* koonačnooo si se vratila, ma jedva čekam da ti izvučem nos!  :Love: 



> . He, he, uvijek se sjetim one priče kad je Miha pojeo brata ..


 ..da, da, i ja isto  :Laughing: 
I baš me veseli što su koke nabrušene za akciju, jedva čekam da počnu objave beturina  :Klap:  
Da, *Tiki_a*, imaš pravo, bit će ovo bogata i lijepa jesen u klubu  :Yes:  
Ondak, kad će se pijuckati kufica (i sve ono nešto drugo) ?

----------


## mare41

> Ondak, kad će se pijuckati kufica (i sve ono nešto drugo) ?


 Ponedjeljak ili četvrtak ili petak?

----------


## gričanka

*Ina33, Vikki, Taca, Andream, Mimek, cure * ... mudro zborite, hvala vam.
I meni moj razum govori kako je u našoj dobi poželjno trudničiti (kad do toga već dođe) uz što manje rizika i kao što rekoh, i meni odgovara takva situejšn i nisam ni neugodno ni bolno iznenađena. 
 :Love:

----------


## gričanka

> Ponedjeljak ili četvrtak ili petak?


  Meni ne odgovara jedino petak, ali neka se druge cure jave za pon ili čet.
MSM  :Kiss:   znala sam da ćeš ti odmah u akciju    :Grin:

----------


## tiki_a

gričanka  :Klap:  za ticker u potpisu. ~~~~~~

----------


## AuroraBlu

Ja sam za četvrtak. U srijedu sam na uzv kod dr.R. pa da vam mogu uživo prepričati dojmove  :Smile: 

*Tiki*, bilo bi lijepo da i tebe probamo jednom dovuć na kavicu  :Smile:

----------


## gričanka

> *Tiki*, bilo bi lijepo da i tebe probamo jednom dovuć na kavicu


....XXX .... :Heart:

----------


## tiki_a

Hvala cure  :Embarassed:  ... Ali prvo da se izlijećim od miješane anksioznosti i depresivnog poremećaja (tak' mi je neurolog napisal), a do tada nadam se da klub bude još na životu  :Grin:  ... (u stilu klub mame Q10  :Smile: ). Ma glavno je meni da sam ovdje s vama uvijek u dobrom raspoloženju.

----------


## mare41

tiki, baš takve dijagnoze su poželjne za društvo :Smile: , mi smo ekipa za pomoć i samopomoć, a i fragmin pomogne :Smile: , al, i pisana riječ je ljekovita :Smile:

----------


## vikki

> tiki, baš takve dijagnoze su poželjne za društvo,


Slažem se! Uvjerit ćeš se da nisi jedina s dijagnozom  :Cool:

----------


## tiki_a

:Heart: 
Izgleda da bi sutra trebao početi moj mini start. Naručena sam 1. ili 2. d.c. kod dr-a, danas mi je 1. d.c., odnosno 16. d.c.  :Evil or Very Mad: . Baš mi treba jedan pregled da vidim dal' je sve na svom mjestu, nadam se da ću sutra uspjeti to obaviti. Obzirom da je M tako uranila, sad ću izgleda zbog posla ponovo morati pauzirati  :Mad: .

----------


## fjora

mimek, prekrasan advatar, kako vrijeme brzo prolazi,
gričanka, puno sreće dalje,...
sve cure u klubu - za plodnu jesen

----------


## gričanka

*Tiki_a *   ~~~~~~~~~  za start  :Klap:  . Što se liječenja straha i depresije dotikavle, skromno ću izjaviti da znamo biti efikasnije od liječnika, vjeruj mi!  :Heart:   Enivej, virtualno sam te dobro povukla za nosić!
Koke u klubu, svima   :Love:

----------


## taca70

Ah, jos jucer sam se brckala u moru a sada kroz prozor gledam ovu kisurinu.
Kad je kofi?Ceznem da vas vidim.
Pusica.

----------


## Shanti

Ovdje je vrlo aktivno, vidim niske i poluniske startove  :Very Happy:  i preeeekrasan trbuuuuh  :Very Happy:  , Gričankinu trudnoću sam već žestoko proslavila  :Very Happy: .

Ja M od travnja nisam dočekala, pila sam i Duphaston, u prvoj polovici lipnja punktirala perzistentni folikul i svejedno ništa, Menopurima je istekao rok trajanja u svibnju, ali sam se u lipnju, prečicom, pronašla sa svojom bebicom  :Zaljubljen: , mislila sam da vam je Mare to objavila ovdje, jer ja sam istoga dana (nisam mogla izdržati), otvorila o tome topic http://forum.roda.hr/threads/56663-Pronašli-smo-se...-) a i pisala na blogu...  :Heart: 

Za kavice sam i dalje, ako primate nas dvije, a što ću s lijekovima, kako da se dočepam M... pojma nemam.

----------


## mare41

Shanti, svi znamo za mamu Shanti :Heart:  i nadam se da ćemo vas vidjeti u četvrtak, za "stresnutu" ponavljam-kava je u četvrtak :Smile: 
tiki, javi kako je prošao UZV.
Aurora, prenesi preksutra pozdrave :Smile: , a možda i poziv na fragmin :Smile:

----------


## ina33

Shanti, čitala blog, umrla sam od smijeha na Večeru za pet  :Smile: . Još jednom, stvarno mi je baš drago za vas  :Smile: !

----------


## Dodirko

*Gričanka!* Jupiiii!!!!   :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen: 

Čestitam!

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Shanti,* hoćete nam se stvarno pridružiti na kavici u četvrtak? To bi bilo stvarno nešto posebno... 
*Mare*, nisi li mu ti prva najavila pozivanje  :Smile:  Ako mi ne bude previše neugodno, pozvat ću ga.  :Embarassed: 
*Gričanka*, jedva čekam da te vidim u novom izdanju 
*Mimek*, ti doma miruješ ili smiješ na laganu šetnjicu?
Taca, vikki, Tiki, Fjora, Ina,  :Heart:

----------


## Mojca

Drage moje, pred mjesec i sitno sam navršila 39... nekako u isto vrijeme smo shvatili da trebamo "nekog drugog da nam napravi bebu"  :Smile:  Iz dana u dan skupljamo nalaze, učimo, pratimo forume, redovito gnjavim Mare na PP  :Smile:  I inače u životu spadam u zbunjene... a tek sad!   :Sad:  
Svijetla točka mi je ovaj forum... i jako me veseli činjenica da postoji društvance koje informiranije od mene, a u "lječenju straha i depresije efikasnije od doktora".  :Smile:  
Sinoć kasno sam se vratila s godišnjeg, danas obilazim doktore, žicam uputnice, sastavljam listu pitanja za dr. R. kod kojeg opet idem sljedeći tjedan. 

Samo toliko, da znate da postojim i slične muke brojim. I da bi se upisala u klub Q10, ako ima mjesta.  :Smile:

----------


## taca70

Mojca, pa ti si savrsen kandidat za kavicu u cetvrtak.Vidim da brzo ucis jer si se odmah obratila pravoj osobi za pomoc.
Ne znam kako bi izgledalo druzenje s Edijem na fragminu.Ja bi vjerojatno svo vrijeme zurila u pod.Jedino da dode u bijeloj kuti, onda bi znala sta trebam raditi. :Embarassed: Prolupala sam.
Gricanka, jesu pocele mucnine?
Shanti, vec dugo znamo da ste se vas dvije pronasle samo jos da upoznamo tvoju malu ljepoticu.Svakako dodite.

----------


## Mimek

*AuroraBlu* ne možeš ni zamisliti koliko bi rado bila na ovoj kavici !!! A jesam se navukla na vas !!! Prpouštam vidjeti mamu Shanti i njeno zlato, mamu Gričanku (sad mi duplo dražu) i novog člana Mojcu... koliko uzbuđenja... 

Mojca dobrodošla u klub i svakako otiđi na kavicu. Forum je super, ali tamo uživo pitati svaku što te zanima i iz njihovih neformalnih priča saznat ćeš još puuuno više. Te su žene zakon !!!

Uglavnom mirujem, ali i lagano prošećem, ali odlazak ZET-ovim prijevozom u grad bilo bi za mene prevelika avantura... Gdje je kava, pa ću vidjeti da li mogu kaj skemijat ?

----------


## gričanka

*Mojca*, dobrodošla u klub koka u čijem društvu se sve muke i nedoumice prebrode lakše i ljepše, a usput, zna biti i vrlo veselo! I naravno, dabogda što prije ostala trudna  :Love:  ... da, bilo bi dobro za tebe da odmah prelomiš strah od prvog susreta s kokama tako da uletiš na ovu kavicu (bez pritiska  :Grin: )
Slažem se s Tacom, Mare je naša _katica za sve,_ neće ti zamjeriti pitanja!
*Taco* jesu, mučnine imam jedno 10-ak dana, ali 2 šnite prženog kruha (posoljenog) i dobro je! Nije da se ne može podnijeti!  :Love: 
(Zanimljivo je da ne mogu smisliti čokoladu, a prije mi je bila važna poput zraka!)
*AB* i ja jedva čekam vidjeti sve vas!  :Kiss: 
*Shanti ,* jako se veselim tebi i tvojoj mišici  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## gričanka

*Mimek*   :Heart:   brojim s tobom.
Da, cure, da probamo s jednom kavicom na Remizi? Vjerovatno nije baš svakoj prihvatljivo, ali bile bismo bliže Mimek (nije zbog mene, časna riječ  :Grin:  ) pa bismo i nju mogle vidjeti, ha?

----------


## mare41

taca, šta bi krenula sa zdjelicom u zrak :Laughing: 
gričanka, meni paše bilo koja opcija :Klap:

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Mojca*, wellcome! 

Možemo negdje prema remizi, što se i mene tiče. Samo ne znam kafiće u tom kvartu. Onaj tko zna, nek predloži.

----------


## Mimek

Ma, drage moje, predrage ! Nemojte sad zbog mene potezati tako daleko, otjerat ćete druge. Ja ću se ako budem mogla doklepetati. Samo vi uživajte u novim mamama, ja sam sad već "stara" fora.

----------


## Mimek

*Gričanka* i ja bacim oko na tvoj Ticker i tik-tak i on će brzo odbrojati  :Kiss:

----------


## tiki_a

Shanti je ponovo s nama  :Very Happy:  i  :Zaljubljen:  za curicu.
Mojca, upisana!  :Heart: 
mare41  :Laughing:  za "nadimak"
Malo prije sam se piknula s 3 gonala. Upala sam u postupak, a da ni svjesna nisam. Na poslu ludnica, od sutra mi "u goste" dolazi državna revizija. Ne znam zašto sam mislila da dr planira dugi protokol kad sam ga nakon zadnje posjete molila za postupak u prvom ciklusu? Baš sam k'o da sam s kruške pala. Bit će to brzopotezan postupak kad još nisam svjesna što se događa. 
Cure, pikam se s po tri gonala 4 dana, ali dr. je napisao i 3 amp. cetrotide. Čemu služi cetrotide? (Znam, pisalo se o tome, ali nisam ranije koristila...).
Našim trudnicama posebne ~~~~~~
Svima  :Heart:

----------


## taca70

Tiki_a, ja sam u proslom postupku isla s Cetrotide,on ti sprijecava prerani porast LH koji moze ostetiti kvalitetu js a mi smo posebno na to osjetljive (a na sto nismo?).Jel ti dr sta komentirao ove zadnje cikluse?Drago mi je da si krenula, mozda bas sada "u neznanju" ispadne dobro.

----------


## andream

tiki, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za novi postupak i neka ti je i zadnji.
A za posao ne brini, to je ionako za sve nas u drugom planu kako god okrenuli.
Svima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~, mi se javljamo s izvještajem u petak nakon konzultacija.

----------


## Snekica

Cure moje drage! Kad čitam vaše postove, tako vam se divim, što vašoj  snazi, što upornosti! Htjela sam vam samo čestitati na vašoj borbi, i  svemu što činite zbog vas samih , ali ujedno i zbog nas! Jer ipak smo mi  jedinstvene! I kako kaže naša Suzzie2 "_uspjeh svake od vas, pomalo smatram i svojim uspjehom"_ (vjerojatno sam neke riječi izokrenula, ali...sve za 5)!  :Zaljubljen: 

Trudnicama sa 39+ i NJM sretno od  :Heart: !

----------


## Mojca

Drage curke, hvala na toplim riječima dobrodošlice.  :Smile:  
Postoje dani kad se osjećam ukakano i svima šutim o svemu, jer ako progovorim postoji veliki rizik da se raspadnem. Ali kad vidim vaše postove, osjećam da postoji svijet gdje je i uz nebrojene nevolje, ipak sve na svome mjestu... Veselim se kavi, druženju i upoznavanju novih lica. Vidimo se u četvrtak!  :Smile:

----------


## andream

ja danas podigla nalaze briseva, kad ono opet ešerihija i nakon popijenih antibiotika. drugo je bilo srećom sve OK. ne znam što će mi doc reći na ovo u petak, ali očito teško ću se toga riješiti. samo da me ne stavi na čekanje dok to ne riješim, jer idu i moje godinice...

----------


## andream

zapravo, kako sam pisala u brzini, ovaj put nije ešerihija, nego enterokok sp.

----------


## AuroraBlu

ma ne brini, taj enterokok je najmanje zlo (odnosno, nikakvo) što te moglo zadesiti na brisevima. vjerujem da se doktor neće ni osvrnuti na to. glavno da nema ureaplazme, echerichie i streptokoka.

----------


## andream

aurora, uljepšala si mi dan, ne moram ni pisati da surfam ko luda u potrazi za informacijama.  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## mare41

andream, moje vječno izvorište informacija: http://www.zdravljeizivot.com/forum/...?TopicID=12883

----------


## AuroraBlu

mogu samo potvrditi iz svog iskustva ono što je dr.tamo odgovorio - imam doma c vitamin u prahu, i dnevno 1 gram u čaj je dovoljno za zakiseljavanje urina. također izbjegavati jesti slatko. antibiotik je potreban svakako kad je upala u pitanju, ali kad nije, mislim da je korisnije probati s vitaminom c i puno tekućine nego trošiti antibiotik

----------


## andream

Curke, brže ste od dr R koji mi je odgovorio isto što i Aurora, da su to crijevne bakterije za koje je dobro uzimati upravo C vitamin i kiselu hranu (a ja jučer tamanila po čokoladama  :Rolling Eyes:  ). Spominje i Vivag vaginalete, nikad čula, ali i to ćemo probati.

----------


## mare41

Sutra se klepeće u Arheološkom (temp. između 21 i 23), a drugi tjedan ko želi vidjeti Mimek na Remizi (a možda i Shanti i curicu). Štima Mimek tako?

----------


## AuroraBlu

Dogovoreno! Dobro da imam tu informaciju, tako da mogu reći dr.danas na pregledu (ako mi ne bude neugodno)  :Smile:

----------


## tiki_a

andream, super da nije ništa strašno, kako je već AB obrjasnila. U petak znači konkretne informacije za postupak. 
taca70, dr. je pogledao moje ranije kartone i komentirao da bi morali dobiti 3 zametka. Nekako baš nisam optimistična toliko, tako je bilo do prije godinu dana, a sada  :Confused: . Donijela sam i nalaze hormona, kaže da nije sve u tome...uglavnom s gonalima još nismo probali pa je odlučio tako. Meni odgovara promjena, zapravo nisam htjela za zadnji puta ništa utjecati, odnosno izraziti neku posebnu želju, samo uvijek naglašavam da mi je kratak ciklus...Mislim zadnji mi je postupak ako dođemo do transfera  :Grin:

----------


## AuroraBlu

*tiki,* nek ti ovo bude *the* postupak!

ja sam bila na uzv kod dr R. - sve vas je puno pozdravio. Rekao je da bi stvarno htio s nama na kavu, ali sutra popodne radi, i inače uglavnom radi. ali zna i mjesto i vrijeme (i mjesto mu se jako svidjelo, mare)  :Smile: 

ja mogu u postupak, imam antralnih folikula, 3 desno i 5-6 lijevo. ali osim toga postoji mogućnost da možda imam polip (nije mogao, s obzirom na dan cilusa, točno reći - to se najbolje vidi oko 8-10 dc, a meni je bio 19.)

----------


## taca70

AuroraBlu, ja mislim da ce i tebo ovo biti the postupak.S tim brojem antralnih mora ispasti dobro.Polip cemo zanemariti.

----------


## mare41

Aurora :Klap:  za antralce, a polip i tako nije ziher, vjerojatnije je da to i nije.

----------


## AuroraBlu

Rekao mi je (a propos spotinga 3-4 dana prije 1.dana prave menge) da može biti ili zbog insuficijencije žutog tijela ili od polipa. Za insuficijenciju je lako, uzme se progesteron i to je to. nekako, imam argumenata za to da se radi o polipu i sad nisam pametna šta s tim postupkom... rekao mi je nek sad idem kad imam sve dogovoreno. postavila sam mu jutros još jednom pitanje na zdravlje i život.

----------


## mare41

Polip i dođe zbog manjka progesterona, al većina spotingašica nema polip,  a većina polipašica nema spotting (jesam to super objasnila :Smile: ).
Kaže MD da odemo u kliniku s kavom :Smile:  na druženje s dr :Smile: , kad već on ne može k nama :Smile: .

----------


## enya22

Cure, primate na danasnju kavicu jednu trudnicu uskoro +39? Bas zavrsavam s poslom u 17, a jako mi je blizu mjesto sastanka... Rado bih vas upoznala! Doduse, neke znam, ali moram priznati da nisam sigurna hocu li vas prepoznati... :Embarassed:  Moze neki hint, makar na pp, koji stol i sl. :Grin:

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Enya,* naravno da si dobrodošla, ali moraš nas sve povući za nos  :Smile:  Ma glavno da nekoga od nas poznaš, mislim da ćeš nas naći

*Mare*, pa nije loša ideja  :Smile:  Možda da se predbilježimo za konzultacije, nas 5-6, svaka po 20 kn i imamo pola sata kave s dragim doktorom  :Smile: 

I hvala ti za objašnjenje. Ne mogu reć da sam stvarno razumjela, ali ipak me umirilo  :Smile:

----------


## enya22

*AuroraBlu* naravno da cu vas povuci za noseke! Prijasnja povlacenja su mi bila prilicno uspjesna! :Grin:  A nis, ja danas stizem u ruzicastom, pa ak me koja spazi, neka vice...  :Embarassed:

----------


## enya22

I da, nazalost, nece M. biti sa mnom, jer je isao s tatom na sluzbeni put. Nadam se da cete ga drugi put upoznati...

----------


## Mimek

Uf. baš mi je drago da ste ostale na starom mjestu. Kako to obično biva kad se ranije dogovoreno mijenja nešto se izjalovi. Ja sam jučer bilo totalno down od sinusa, a danas mi se čini da ću još više patiti i ne bi bila u stanju doći ni do Remize. 
*Enya* tebe nikako da upoznam, a sinovi nam imenjaci.

*AuroraBlu* go for it

----------


## vikki

*Mojca*, dobrodošla!
*Aurora*, antralni su obećavajući, samo naprijed!
*Tiki_a*, ja ću biti optimistična kao i tvoj doktor!
*Mare*, *Mimek*, *gričanka* big kisss!

Kod mene se ništa ne događa, budući da svoje volje za postupke više nemam, prepuštam dragoj *Taci* da odluči, ona ima planove za mene  :Grin: 
Mislim da neću stići na današnju kavu, no vjerujem da se uskoro vidimo  :Heart:

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Vikki* draga, ništa ti ne brini, mi ćemo ti sve organizirati pa ćemo te obavijestiti što smo odlučile za tebe  :Smile:

----------


## taca70

Vikki, mogu te i za ruku povesti u pravom smjeru tj. prema Crnomercu.
Vidimo se danas.
Kiss onima koje ne mogu.

----------


## glacova

Vidimo se danas!

----------


## tiki_a

AB, odlično za antralne, znači sve je na svom mjestu. A za progesteron i polipe, ja bi potpisala onu simpatičnu rečenicu od mare41.
vikki, nadam se da taca70 ima dobar plan! Jer mora biti rješenje i za tebe, jednostavno MORA!
Pola šest je, idem se piknuti, čovjek i na to dođe da mu je najveći problem ne zaboraviti piknuti se.
Uživajte danas na kofi! ... ~~~~~za enyno brzo prepoznavanje.

----------


## glacova

Curke,hvala na pozitivnoj energiji i veselom raspoloženju na današnjoj kavici!

----------


## mare41

tiki, ne čudi me zaboravljanje, ja sam se klomifen jedva sjetila popit (a zadnju tabletu skoro preskočila). Druženje je dobro opisala glacova, a ne odustajem od nade da će nam se tiki pridružiti.

----------


## gričanka

*Glacova, Mare* ... potpis, druženje je bilo veselo i poticajno, kao i uvijek! *Mojca i Enya*, drago mi je što sam vas upoznala! 
Nije bilo moje pratnje, ali se nadam da je glavobolja prošla, *Mimek*  :Heart: 
*Tiki_a* ...počela si s pikanjem  :Klap:  , a ja mantram da ti ovo bude dobitni!
*Vikki*, i ti si mi nedostajala  :Heart:  . A glede ovoga:



> vikki, nadam se da taca70 ima dobar plan! Jer *mora biti rješenje i za tebe, jednostavno MORA!*


...veliki potpis, i dodala bih da Taca sigurno ima dobar plan!
*MSM, AB, Taca, Glacova, Shanti ...*  :Kiss:

----------


## Mojca

Drage curke,
ja sam još pod dojmom današnjeg susreta, osjećam se kao da mi je netko dao injekciju elana. Sve što me čeka mi se čini manje strašno.  :Smile:  
Hvala vam na strpljivim odgovorima, veselom društvu i na podršci. Baš sam sretna da sam vas upoznala. Svima želim da se što prije počnu okruglati oko struka, pardon, s prednje strane struka.  :Smile:

----------


## AuroraBlu

bilo je veselo i poticajno, kao i uvijek. do kad ste još tulumarile kad sam ja otišla?
veselim se idućem susretu!  :Heart:

----------


## Mimek

*Gričanka* žao mi je što nas četvero nismo išli zajedno, ali bit će nadam se još i tih dana.

*Mojca* nećeš požaliti što si upoznala divne cure jer su ti sigurno skratile put do uspjeha.

*tiki_a* i meni se sviđa tvoja poruka vikki, a i tebi želim konačno da budeš ovdje trubušasta podrška sa svojim bogatim iskustvom

glavobolja opet kreće, ali ovaj put sam popila tabletu na samom startu tako da se nadam da neće biti onako ubitačna kao jučer. Sve sam u stanju podnijeti za tu malu štrucu.

Svima puno pusa

----------


## mare41

Mimek, kiss štruci i nadam se da će glava biti ok :Heart: 
Bile smo jučer dobre i još za dana krenule doma.
svima  :Heart:

----------


## Kadauna

kad već mi nismo mogle na vašu kaficu, ajte vi dođite na ZG forumsku kavicu 9. rujna..... 

http://forum.roda.hr/threads/58701-Z...vica-8-ili-9.9.

neke drage cure iz ove grupe su se već prijavile  :Yes:  :Yes: 

baš se radujem viđenju

----------


## andream

Evo da prijavim da smo od idućeg mjeseca u - postupku!
Dr zadovoljan nalazima, sve OK, za enterokok rekao samo da ponovim bris za desetak dana ali da to neće utjecati na IVF/ICSI za koji je napisao da startamo u listopadu. Nadamo se da ćemo rođkas naše bebice dočekati s još jednim poklončićem-pozitivnom betom. To bi joj bio najljepši dar za rođendan.
Sad čekam M kao ozebli sunce, pa sam oko 20-tog dana na pregledu prije postupka.

----------


## tiki_a

Glavobolja je i kod mene, još da sam T kao Mimek, bilo bi super. Na današnjem uzv (6. d.c.) dr. D. je vidjela dva folikula desno od 10 mm i jedan manji, a lijevi jajnik je isprva pokazivao veliku nulu (očekivano), no ipak se i tamo pojavio jedan folikul (ne očekujem ništa od njega). Endometrij je 5,3 mm, to je moje standardno za 6. dan. Sve će trajati vjerojatno dva dana duže nego u prirodnom i to mi je ok. Pitala sam dr. što ću ako mi upadne transfer kada ne smijem izostati s posla, kaže da mogu nakon 15 min odmah na posao jer mirovanje mi neće ništa pomoći i da u Mb nema ležanja pa su žene trudne. To mi je nekako bilo lijepo za čuti iako smo o toj temi već puno puta pisale, no ipak zvuči utješno.
Nadalje se pikam sa po 2 gonala. Kupljena u ulici uz Petrovu za 204 kn, a u centru na Dolcu koštaju 245 kn  :Shock:  
gričanka  :Kiss: 
mare41  :Heart: 
Drago društvo  :Heart:

----------


## tiki_a

andream  :Klap:  ...i kod tebe je nekako brzo krenulo  :Smile:

----------


## taca70

Tiki_a, ja sam u Mb sigurno lezala sat vremena nakon transfera i ipak bi bilo dobro da se taj dan malo primiris ako ikako mozes.
Gricanka?

----------


## vikki

*Tiki_a*, pa to su dobre vijesti od tebe  :Klap: . Mislim da je O.K. odležati sat vremena, a poslije je sasvim nebitno, tako govore u zadnje vrijeme.
Cure ~~~~~~~~ za plodnu jesen!

----------


## tiki_a

taca, vikki, poslušat ću vaš savjet, nakon transfera u krevetac na sat vremena pa na posao. No veća je vjerojatnost da transfer bude u nedjelju pa za sada pokušavam ne paničariti.

----------


## mare41

tiki, a koliko na licu mjesta odmiruješ nakon transfera? Prag ne da napravit ni korak, premjeste na krevet bez da se mičeš i polegnu na trbuh na sat vremena iako kažu da zapravo nema saznanja da je i to uopće potrebno, al više reda radi.

----------


## AuroraBlu

na trbuh?

a čitala sam jučer studiju o tome (sad sam zaboravila tko i gdje se to primijenjuje) kako je dobro odmah nakon transferiranja embrija malom špricom upuhnuti 0.2 ml zraka - tako se smajuje mogućnost da ga maternica istog trenutka (što je navodno, najčešće) ne izbaci van...

hm, već vidim lice svog doktora nakon što ga zamolim da mi upuhne malo zraka unutra  :Laughing:

----------


## Mimek

> hm, već vidim lice svog doktora nakon što ga zamolim da mi upuhne malo zraka unutra


 :Laughing:  uz ovu užasnu glavobolju ti me uspiješ nasmijati

ne zaboravi onu da je maternica kao boca od kečapa. 
Mi smo se na VV dok smo ležale nakon transfera (tamo se leži cca pola sata) toliko smijale da sam ja mislila da će mi onaj tampon izletiti, ali baš obrnuto. Mali se očajnički zakvačio i uz to još pojeo brata ili je možda tada brat izletio   :Confused:

----------


## Aurora*

> Glavobolja je i kod mene, još da sam T kao Mimek, bilo bi super. Na današnjem uzv (6. d.c.) dr. D. je vidjela dva folikula desno od 10 mm i jedan manji, a lijevi jajnik je isprva pokazivao veliku nulu (očekivano), no ipak se i tamo pojavio jedan folikul (ne očekujem ništa od njega). Endometrij je 5,3 mm, to je moje standardno za 6. dan. Sve će trajati vjerojatno dva dana duže nego u prirodnom i to mi je ok. Pitala sam dr. što ću ako mi upadne transfer kada ne smijem izostati s posla, kaže da mogu nakon 15 min odmah na posao jer mirovanje mi neće ništa pomoći i da u Mb nema ležanja pa su žene trudne. To mi je nekako bilo lijepo za čuti iako smo o toj temi već puno puta pisale, no ipak zvuči utješno.
> Nadalje se pikam sa po 2 gonala. Kupljena u ulici uz Petrovu za 204 kn, a u centru na Dolcu koštaju 245 kn


*tiki_a* neka folikuli nastave lijepo rasti, drzim fige! Znas li zasto ti je doktor smanjio dozu na 2 Gonala? 

Inace, najjeftinije se Gonali mogu dobiti u ljekarni Filipovic (Zagorska 42) gdje ih prodaju za 190 kn za gotovinu.  :Wink:

----------


## mimi81

U petrovoj isto nema mrdanja. nakon transfera sklizneš na svoj krevet i stave ti jastuk pod guzu pa miruješ sat dva. Mislim da je to super ja sam se osjećala baš dobro...kao da poduzimam sve da uspjeh bude potpun

----------


## tiki_a

he he AB i mene si nasmijala  :Laughing: 
mare41, nakon et-a ostanem na stolu oko pet minuta. Onda mi sestra pomogne da se preselim na krevet koji stavi uz gin. stol. Stavi mi jastuk pod guzu i neke od njih kazu da ne moramo strogo lezati na ledjima vec da mozemo i na boku. Jednom je jedna sestra rekla da nam to nista ne znaci, da nas to prof. samo malo mazi. Uglavnom zene vole odlezati svojih sat i pola, tako i ja napravim, ili ako mi jako dosadi dignem se za sat vremena.
I kod sestara vidim da ima različitih razmišljanja, neke su sklonije mirovanju, a druge ne. Prof. ne smatra da izlezavanje pomaze, ali on više govori o onome poslije, kad smo doma.
Aurora*, na uzv-u sam bila kod doktorice, komentirala je da više nije potrebno za rast 3 gonala (a 2 je i prof. napisao), kraći su mi ciklusi pa nema smisla da ih forsiramo, tako sam ja shvatila.
Mimek, i ja sam jednom bila u sobi s još dvije cure, jednoj je m košarkaš, drugi se bavi konjima, kod mene su primijetile plave oči i kad je krenula zezancija (jer ja sam rekla da mi je čudno kako je biologica spomenula sjeme predano određenbog datuma, a kao tada mm nije dao sjeme - pobrkali su mi se datumi), ispalo je da ćemo znati ako su nam pobrkali sjeme jer će jedna imati dijete s plavim očima, ja ću imati dvometraša ... Tada smo se smijale baš nenormalno. mm je rekao da sam vjerojatno izazvala tri spontana pobačaja odjednom  :Laughing: . No srećom cura čiji se m bavi konjima je uspjela  :Very Happy: . Ali još ne znamo dal će dijete narasti preko 2 m  :Laughing:

----------


## glacova

> uz ovu užasnu glavobolju ti me uspiješ nasmijati
> 
> ne zaboravi onu da je maternica kao boca od kečapa. 
> Mi smo se na VV dok smo ležale nakon transfera (tamo se leži cca pola sata) toliko smijale da sam ja mislila da će mi onaj tampon izletiti, ali baš obrnuto. Mali se očajnički zakvačio i uz to još pojeo brata ili je možda tada brat izletio


Sad ću  možda ispast kokoš,ali o kakvom tamponu je tu riječ?!

----------


## vikki

Joj, to baš i nije tampon, meni je bila gaza oko pola metra dužine kad sam je vadila  :Shock:  (a drugi pu čak i dvije). Stave valjda zbog mogućeg krvarenja.

----------


## andream

Ja sam je dobila nakon punkcije, ne sjećam se da li je bilo i nakon transfera?

----------


## tiki_a

I kod mene gaza nakon punkcije, ali samo dva puta, kada je dr primijetio(la) krvarenje, inače ne.

----------


## vikki

> Ja sam je dobila nakon punkcije, ne sjećam se da li je bilo i nakon transfera?


Ne nakon transfera, koliko se sjećam.

----------


## AuroraBlu

cure koje ste imale polipe na endometriju, jeste li imale kakvih simptoma? da li oskudna m.spada (osim ostalih naznaka) više npr.pod simptom polipa ili pod insuficijenciju žutog tijela?

najbolje mi je vas pitati... ja mozgam i odvagujem da li da idem u postupak ili ipak ne...

----------


## mare41

Oskudna M spada pod godine iliti manjak progesterona, tj. lijepo rečeno insuficijenciju ž.t. (nije svakom isto), a nikakvih simpotma za polip nisam imala, možda možeš naći neku posebnu temu? Ne sjećam se ovdje nikog s polipom osim mene ili se varam? Za dg polipa se preporuča i color doppler, jer nije ga baš tako lako procijeniti, pa čak ni u pravo vrijeme gledanja. Koliko ti je oskudna M? Do 2 dana ide pod normalu, manje od toga ne.

----------


## vikki

Uh, meni je oskudna M. najavila menopauzu (2-3 dana prema nekadašnjih 5-7). O polipima ne znam baš ništa.

----------


## AuroraBlu

meni je trajala uobičajenih 5 dana, ali sve skupa je bilo puno oskudnije. znam da je to znak za menopauzu. meni je baš ova prošla bila takva, pa mi se insuficijencija ž.t. čini vjerojatnija od polipa. a za polipe sam našla da su simptomi ili nepravilno krvarenje ili vrlo jako krvarenje.

----------


## mare41

Aurora, rano-otkriveni mali polipi su bez simptoma, nećeš ih naći, morat ćeš odluku o postupku donijeti po drugim kriterijima (ili prekinuti stimulaciju što ranije ako se dokaže ili odgoditi 1 mjesec pa dokazati da ga nema, a možda i 2 ako treba histeroskopsko uklanjanje). Jesam opet zakomplicirala? :Smile:

----------


## AuroraBlu

uh, nazvat ću sutra svog doktora, pročitat ću mu nalaz, pa nek on odluči.

----------


## taca70

Ja ne bih o polipima nego samo o oskudnoj m.Moja zadnja m je bila skroz oskudna, pocela uobicajeno, cak i nesto jace nego inace kad odjednom nestade.Sve skupa jeeedva 3 dana.Ins.z.t. imam valjda cijeli zivot iako se dr. bas ne obaziru na to.Jedino ne znam da li ta ins. povlaci za sobom i skracenu lut.fazu.AuroraBlu, ja se ne bi obazirala na taj polipic sve da ga i imas.Ne vjerujem da moze napraviti neku stetu ali, ako ces biti mirnija, konzultiraj se jos s dr.

----------


## AuroraBlu

pa polip onemogućuje implantaciju, kako je mare rekla - to je prirodna spirala.
a  mislim da ins.z.t. podrazumijeva skraćenu lutealnu fazu. ja bi procurila 7 ili 10 dana nakon transfera (ovisno da li je bio 3.ili 5 dan)

----------


## mare41

Aurora, ja sam shvatila tacu da ignoriraš jer nije ziher što je, sad si na 100 muka? A možda pričekat ovaj mjesec pa promijeniti kuću :Smile: ?

----------


## Snekica

Malo da uskočim na ovu temicu. Ja sam malo mlađa i još ne spadam kod vas (mada smo sve u istom košu ), ali imam nešto slično što mi se događa zadnje vrijeme. Od kad sam dobila m prvi put (sa 12 g.), ona mi je trajala 5 jakih dana + 2/3 dana "čišćenja". Od kad sam operirala (prije 2 g.) endometriozu i krenula nakon toga u postupke moja gospođa se olijenila i sad mi m traje 2 dana, pa opet malo navrati 4. dan i onda opet nestane na 23-25 dana. Tako da ovo vaše možda ima veze sa simptomima rane menopauze, ali i ne mora biti. A unutarnje stanje je ok, bar tako dr kaže.

----------


## AuroraBlu

hvala svima na mišljenjima i iskustvima  :Smile: 
mare, nije mi baš lako odustati budući da već imam i lijekove, i samo što nisam krenula (za tjedan dana bi trebala). ma zvat ću sutra doktora pa šta on kaže, tako ću napraviti.

taca, čitam da je vitex agnes castus dobar za podizanje progesterona, odnosno za ins.ž.t. Nekad je Encian imao proizvod PMS free koji je sadržavao v.a.c. - ali na njihovim stranicama ga više nema u ponudi. pitat ću u biljnoj apoteci.

----------


## vikki

Kod nas ima vitex od Solaraya. Ja sam ga kratko uzimala nako operacije endometrioze, ali sam brzo odustala, jer sam dobila spotting prije M. koji nikad prije nisam imala (ni poslije). 
Osim toga, progesteron ionako uzimaš u postupku (utrogestan), a ako ciljaš na spontanu trudnoću, možeš uzimati dabroston, tj. duphaston od 16. do 25. dc, oodnosno ovisno o dužini ciklusa.

----------


## taca70

Znam za vitex vec odavno ali u uputama stoji da se ne preporucuje osobama koje su na teraji za snizavanje prolaktina.Zar on ne bi bas trebao djelovati protiv spotinga?

----------


## vikki

Da, no meni ga je izazvao. Mislim da je sve to vrlo individualno, a ja definitivno nisam školski slučaj ničega u ginekologiji pa me nemojte uzeti za mjerilo  :Cool:

----------


## gričanka

> ...hm, već vidim lice svog doktora nakon što ga zamolim da mi upuhne malo zraka unutra


... :Laughing:  ... iako, prateći ET na ekranu (UZV) vidjela sam mali oblačić zraka ... možda to sa zrakom ima nekog smisla, zaista neznam! I u Pronatalu se poslije transfera leži na trbuhu i ne mrda sat vremena (baš sam tada lijepo odvalila jedan spavanac).
*AB*, što kaže dr danas?
*Mimek*, jeli bolje? Kako tegobe s glavom?
*Tiki_a* ~~~~~~~~~~~~ za lijepe folikule!
*Andream* ~~~~~~~~~~ za the postupak!
*Taca, Mare, Vikki, Glacova, Mojca, Shanti*....  :Kiss: 

Moja mrva je 28 mm i dalje lijepo raste i sve je OK, a dr na Merkuru me uputio izvaditi hrpetinu toga, pa ću se ovaj tjedan rastrčati po uputnice i na pretrage! 
Svima vama, drage moje koke i kokice, šaljem veeeliki  :Love:

----------


## vikki

> Moja mrva je 28 mm i dalje lijepo raste i sve je OK, a dr na Merkuru me uputio izvaditi hrpetinu toga, pa ću se ovaj tjedan rastrčati po uputnice i na pretrage!


 :Klap:  za mrvu i  :Kiss:  za majčicu!

----------


## ina33

Evo i mene - u Mariboru se normalno diže nakon transfera, miruje cca sat i po ili možda 2, ovisno o gužvi, a endometralni polip je u Mariboru i u VV bio trigger za prekid postupka, odnosno - nema transfera (u Mariboru curi nije prekinulo postupak, ali je zamrznulo embrije). 2x imala polip, jednom riješila histeroskopski (puno brži oporavak), drugi put par mjeseci dabrostonima, to se totalno oteglo jer mi je zeznulo hormone pa jedno 6 mjeseci dok sam došla k sebi. Za odstranjivanje polipa preporučila bih Vili i dr. Radončića, kod njih ide bez opće anestezije, brzo, relativno jeftino i bezbolno, mislim da si brzo na konju za postupke.

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Gričanka*, 28 mm  :Very Happy: , pa to je već skoro 3 cm

Ja zvala jutros svog doktora ali je ovaj tjedan na slobodnim danima. kuna je tamo, ali nikako da ga ulovim... A možda i meni zamrznu embrije ako se na folikulometriji uspostavi da je polip  :Grin:  Radončić mi je rekao neka idem sad u postupak jer ne može baš tvrditi da je polip...

Vidimo se u četvrtak. Ko sve dolazi iz našeg kluba?

----------


## Mojca

*Gričanka*, pa tvoja mrva je sve manje mrva!   :Very Happy:  
 :Heart: 

Ja u srijedu idemo kod dr. R. i sve me više i više hvata panika.  Prikupila sam sve nalaze koje je tražio, jedino protein C i protein S iz koagulograma nisam, jer će biti gotovi tek 01.10. (Rebro).
Pa sam krenula zvati privatne labove, Breyer sadi samo protein C, sutra ujutro ga idem vaditi, tako da će nedostajati samo protein S. 
Pa se pitam dvije stvari:
-koliko su ti proteini uopće bitni u ukupnoj slici koagulograma? 
-koliko ima smisla vaditi protein C bez da imam i S? 
... jer, pri kraju sam ciklusa, rado bi čim čim prije u postupak.  :Smile:

----------


## Mojca

Pardon... "mi idemo" a ne  "ja idemo"!  :Smile:

----------


## vikki

Mojca, ti nalazi nisu toliko važni za sam postupak, koliko za trudnoću, dođe li do nje. Mislim da nije panika.

----------


## AuroraBlu

evo, najnovije od mene: dobila sam dr.Kunu i - odgađamo postupak. doći ću na uzv negdje između 4.i 8.dc i ako je polip odmah će mi to riješiti. dobro, nisam shvatila hoće li to biti u istom ciklusu. pitala sam samo treba li se dugo čekati (mislim na histero. u vinogradskoj) a kaže on da ne, da sam ja u postupku i da će me odmah ubacit u raspored.

----------


## mare41

Aurora, ako bude polipa-operiraju se najkasnije 5., 6. dan, držimo fige da ga ne bude.

----------


## Mojca

Hvala Vikki!  :Smile:  
Aurora, držim fige...!

----------


## taca70

E pa AuroraBlu, dr.R ti je stvarno sve izvrnuo naglavacke.Vidis kako smo razliciti, meni da je rekao mozda jeste a mozda i nije i da mogu u postupak, ja vise ne bi okom trepnula.Doduse, mozda bi skocila i u Savu da mi on to kaze.
Gricanka, znas da sam se pitala sta je s tobom i jako se veselim mrvici od 28mm.
Mojca, sve je to marginalno,nece ti odlagati postupak zbog tih nalaza ali treba prvo doci do transfera.

----------


## AuroraBlu

Taco, ja cijelo ljeto čekam 9.mj.i postupak. I najrađe bi se i ja bila bacila u sve, ali... kad racio ipak govori da možda nije pametno. a osim toga, nije mi radončić rekao: bez brige, odite u postupak, nego mi je rekao: a odite kad je to sad pred vratima i već imate i lijekove. pa mi je to ipak ostavilo prostora da i sama razmislim.

----------


## Mojca

Znam Taca, nakon svega sto sam pročitala, čula ispuhali su se svi moji baloni optimizma, vjere u sretnu zvijezdu...  bit ću sretna ako uopće dođe do transfera u prvom postupku...  :Sad:

----------


## taca70

Mojca, pa nisam mislila da se sada skroz ubediras.Samo ti hocu reci da idemo korak po korak, puno malih koraka je ukljuceno u svaki nas postupak a bas se pogodilo da se ti tvoji nalazi ne odnose na korake koji te sada cekaju.
AuroraBlu, nema druge nego da se nadamo da je dr.R ipak vidio nesto sto nije polip ili da mu se pricinilo (znamo da se i to dogada).
Tiki_a, kako ide?

----------


## ina33

Ziherašica kakva jesam, ja bi isto tako - prvo histero, onda postupak. Sretno!

----------


## tini

Samo da dodam i ja svoje iskustvo s polipom. Ušla u postupak sa polipom oko 1cm veličine...moja dr. nije obustavila postupak ali smo išli na to da neće biti ništa niti ovaj 20. put...kad ono čudo se desilo ja ostala trudna nakon 8 god.

----------


## tini

Samo da naglasim da neželim ništa sugerirati nikome, svako od nas odlučuje za sebe...meni se posrećilo ali sam isto bila svjesna da možda trpam bezveze sve te hormone u sebe i da riskiram i spontani pobačaj, za sada je sve ok a vidjet ćemo šta će biti dalje

----------


## glacova

28mm! To je recimo 000xs vel. gričanka mislim da sada možeš početi birati robicu!

----------


## Mojca

Taca, nisam se ubedirala, samo sam se sastavila s realnošću, ne brini.  :Smile:  
Pred par tjedana sam mislila da to ide u tri koraka: shvatis da trebas mpo, odradiš postupak i veselo se smješkaš s nekom mrvicom u buši. Koja hlebinka!  :Smile: 
Dragi je danas išao na s-gram, sutra ja idem još malo vaditi krv (folna, b12, feritin - moje standardne pretrage), pa u srijedu na Črnomerac. Super je dogovorena zagrebačka kava odmah nakon toga.

----------


## Mimek

> 28mm! To je recimo 000xs vel. gričanka mislim da sada možeš početi birati robicu!


 :Laughing:  vidi se u kojoj si branši

griči i tvoj mali mići držite se. Jaaako brzo rastu  :Very Happy: 

mojca potpisujem vikki za proteine. Ja sam ih sad trebala napraviti u trudnoći i poslao me dr. u Zavod za transf. u Petrovoj. Tamo vade samo Prot C i nalaz je vrlo brzo gotov. Rekla sam mu da nisam napravila S i nije se ni osvrnuo na to.
I potpisujem tacu70 za korak po korak  :Smile:  

AuroraBlu glavno da si donijela odluku. I onaj novo uređeni prostor arheološkog je super

----------


## Aurora*

Taman ste se lijepo raspricale o polipima da se mogu i ja ukljuciti u temu sa svojim upravo otkrivenim polipom usred stimulacije u Mariboru. Za sada mi jos nisu rekli da to znaci automastki prekid postupka, odnosno odgodu transfera i bas me zanima sto ce mi reci na iducem UZ. Ovo me je danas toliko zateklo da nisam znala nista suvislo ni pitati, ali nadam se da cu se do prekosutra sabrati i dobiti dovoljno konkretne i kvalitetne informacije da mogu odluciti sta napraviti u ovim novonastalim okolnostima.

*tini* nemas pojma kako mi je drago sto si se i ti javila sa svojim iskustvom, jer bi mi ono puno moglo pomoci pri donosenju odluke, ako se budem morala odlucivati sama.

----------


## mare41

Mimek, ja se nisam sjetila branše :Smile: , kako glavobolje?
Aurora*, ja bi rekla da te odluke nisu na pacijentu nego na doktoru, a baš je sigurno da je polip? Drugoj Aurori nije jer je prekasno rađen UZV, nadam se da će ti proći sve dobro, a Tinin primjer puno znači. Meni su polipi uzeli previše vremena, a i na slijedećem UZV će biti: a jel to polip? (po 4. put).
Mojca, možda baš bude sve u 3 koraka, to se nikd ne zna, javi sutra kakav je plan.
tiki, kako je?

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Aurora*, baš mi je žao ... čini mi se da sam svašta izazvala svojom pričom. Ali čim si u Mariboru, ne brini, oni će odlučiti. Moguće da ti sve zametke zamrznu, ti riješiš polip u idućem ciklusu, i za 2 mjeseca je transfer. A 2 mjeseca je sitnica u usporedbi s... ne znam, nečim duljim  :Laughing:  (jesam ti lijepo objasnila)

*Mare*, ali 4.put nećeš nasjesti ako ti netko spomene polip, jel tako!? Odnosno, da budeš sigurna, sad 4.dc.odi na uzv, da ti ne bi netko naknadno solio pamet  :Smile: 

Trbušaste i one koje će to tek postati,  :Bye:

----------


## Mojca

Mare, sunce moje!  :Smile:  Da bar! 

Nego... Cijelu noć sam provela na webu... jedva otvorila oči jutros.  Kakva su iskustva u austrijskim klinikama? Slabo se tu spominju... MD se totalno oduševio Kinderwunsch klinikom u Welsu. Iako cijene su žestoke... Što vi kažete?

----------


## ina33

Mojca, koliko kužim, austrijski zakon je od lošijih i restriktivnijih, naše ženske su uglavnom išle u Češku... Prag - ima sada dvije klinike, nešto malo se probija Brno, ali imaš i topic Potpomognuta u Austriji, pogledaj tamo. Između Češke i Austrije, rađe bih se odlučila za Češku, osim ako se i kod njih nešto ne počne urušavati, nikad ne znaš, tržište IVF usluga je osjetljiv leptir podložan svakom udarcu - od regulatornog, do financijskog, tako da to stalno treba monitorirat.

Ja nekako mislim da onaj ko u prvi plan ističe psiho tretmane i razloge ili joge i sl. (ne znam je li to ti rade), da nekako nema dobar core business - tj. dobar lab. Jedan od mojih kriterija je da me ovi koji me spamaju mailom i koji se reklamiraju u Gloriji i Areni (neki Zech) isto otpadaju.

----------


## Mojca

Hvala Ina!  :Smile:

----------


## ina33

> Hvala Ina!


Vidim da je i u potpisu puno stresa.... Čisto moja dva centa - oko tog stresa niko nije dokazao da to igra ikakav faktor za uspješnost postupka i plodnost/neplodnost, osim ako već nije neka psihopatologija. Tj. - ono što se traži se nađe, ako se traži izvor na netu da su radili istraživanje uspjeha parova u IVF-u da to nema veze - to se i nađe i vice versa. Tako da...eto, ne moraš/te se s tim opterećivati - tj. oprostite si stres, s njim ili bez njega, nema neke razlike za plodnost, a za život je možda bolje laganini, ali to je drugi par postola.

----------


## gričanka

> Pred par tjedana sam mislila da to ide u tri koraka: shvatis da trebas mpo, odradiš postupak i veselo se smješkaš s nekom mrvicom u buši. .


... eh, draga, to i nije baš tako rijetko! Daj bože da se baš tebi dogodi da budeš među tim sretnicama. Dobro je biti educiran i skupljati informacije za dalje, ali samo ti sada lagano kreni u svoj prvi postupak, bez puno preispitivanja i mozganja... tko zna, možda se iznenadiš?!  :Wink: 
*Tiki_a*  :Heart:  ... kako si ? Što se zbiva? 
Cure ...  :Love:

----------


## Mojca

Ina... eh, potpis sam kreirala kad sam se tu prijavila, u međuvremenu sam sznala za nizak AMH, antitijela štitnjače, možda uskoro još nešto nađu. Svaki put kad odem na vađenje krvi nakon toga imam još jednu dijagnozu.  :Smile:  
Što se tiče stresa (na poslu) odlučila sam ignorirati posao koliko god mogu. Jesenska deklaracija: ne raditi više od 8 sati dnevno, posebno ne vikendima! Za sad mi ide...  :Smile:  

Gričanka, hvala na lijepim mislima..  :Smile:  Nitko sretniji od mene da pojačam prosjek trudnoća u klubu.  :Smile:  Ljubac mrvi.  :Heart:

----------


## tiki_a

Ah, zbog ludog posla ne uspijevam javiti ono što je meni trenutno najvažnije. Ovaj puta sve jako sporo, skroz neuobičajeno, tri folikula desno 13, 13 i 12 i jedan lijevo 10. Endo 6,1 mm. Dr je zadovoljan. Iskreno, i meni se čini prirodnije da punkcija bude 13. ili 14. dan nego 10. ili 11-ti, ali...nisam naučena na ovo pa sam malo  :Undecided: . 
gričanka  :Zaljubljen:  ....kad sam u klinici čekala na red za pikicu - jer bila je trudnica na uzv, osluškivala sam zvukove uzv-a i kad se konačno čulo bum-bum-bum, čulo se i ushićenje trudničice (oko 3 mj.) ... kad je izašla bila je konstantno nasmiješena i crvena od uzbuđenja, baš lijep prizor; tada sam se sjetila naše gričanke.
AB drago mi je da je pao dobar dogovor s dr-om jer ako već polip postoji, brzo ćeš ga se riješiti.
Mojca, svima nam je poznato takvo razmišljanje, odluka, postupak i T. Nakon trećeg sam shvatila da to neće ići tako lako. No nekome se posreći i za to ti šaljem ~~~~~~~~
Društvo  :Heart:

----------


## mare41

tiki, meni 4 folikula zvuči kao SF svih sf-ova, svaka čast, nek ide i dalje pomalo pa sigurno.

----------


## Mojca

Hvala Tiki! 
Vibrice su uzajamne!  :Smile:

----------


## taca70

Tiki_a, ja sam sigurno pojam za sporost i takvo stanje sam imala s 4 Menopura bez smanjivanja doze.
Mojca, nemoj se zamarati razmisljanjima o izboru klinike u inozemstvu prije nego vidis kako ce ici ovdje.Obzirom da jos nisi bila u postupcima svakako bih ti preporucila 1 IVF u Hr pa ces ovisno o tome vidjeti kuda dalje i ima li to uopce smisla.Jednom mi je dr.R rekao da u Mb idu krivi ljudi a i ja spadam u takve ali morala sam vidjeti kako i to "cudo" izgleda.Nadala sam se da cu otici barem stepenicu vise nego ovdje, vise embrija, mozda blastice a o FET-u nisam smjela niti sanjati.Na kraju sipak.Jedino sam mirnija da su sve dobivene js stavljene na oplodnju i da je, bez obzira na rezultat, napravljeno max moguce.

----------


## Mojca

Taca, znam... sve to jako ima smisla racionalno... ali u srcu je neki nemir kad pomislim da nisam izabrala najbolje moguće (u skladu s mogućnostima). MD posebno navija za vani. Uf. Na koncu ćemo bacati novčić.  Ili otići kod astrologa, možda gatare? Ili baciti grah....   :Smile:  
Uglavnom, sutra smo kod R., pa ćemo možda biti pametniji.

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Tiki*, ovaj put je sve nekako drugačije i obećava... ali neću ništa dalje predviđati, samo nek sve ide svojim tokom.

*Mojca*, dobro ti kažu cure. Nijedan doktor ne zna sa sigurnošću kako ćeš reagirati na stimulaciju. Ali od jednog postupka, čak i ako nije uspješan, se puno nauči (i doktor i pacijent).
Ako ne spadaš u kategoriju koju kači zakon (a to ne znaš dok ne probaš) - kod nas imaš jednako dobre doktore i biologe kao i preko granice.

----------


## Mojca

AB, na koji dio zakona misliš? Na broj js ili nešto drugo?

----------


## ina33

> AB, na koji dio zakona misliš? Na broj js ili nešto drugo?


Da, na to misli. Naime, neke žene u visokim godinama i sa smanjenim AMH nemaju benefita od odlaska vani jer ionako ne dobiju više od 3 js u postupku.

----------


## Mojca

Da, sto se toga tice, slažem se...

----------


## aleksandraj

Tiki-a, rezultat je odlican..ma suuper. Bas bi nam mogla biti sljedeca trudnica. (je li to kratki protokol ili prirodnjak). Taco, i ja se slazem jer sam u MB samo bacila novce. Ne mogu reci, i dr. V me upozorio na godine i na potencijalno los rezultat. Ono sto je mene razocaralo, da mi nije zakokruzio sve pretrage zbog godina, a da sam napravila pretragu na trombofiliju danas bi vjerojatno imala bebaca iz MB.

----------


## gričanka

*Tiki_a*  :Klap:  4 folikula... ma odlično! Držim ti fige i na rukama i nogama za dalje, njušim da će ovog puta biti nešto posebno!
I da, u pravu si kad zamišljaš kako se osjećam poslije UZVa... ovog puta nisam 3 dana skidala osmijeh s lica!
Koke ...  :Love:

----------


## taca70

Aleksandraj, mislim da MB te pretrage niti ne trazi.Kad sam dala nalaze dr.V od LAC-a, fibrinogena i antikardiolipinskih antitijela on ih nije ni pogledao nego se nasmijao i rekao da su to vise sfere.Medutim, kod mene to srecom nije kriticno a ako kod tebe jeste, onda bas shit.

----------


## AuroraBlu

S obzirom da je organizacija forumske kavice zakazala, Mare i ja se dogovorile da sutra pijemo razno u Lemon baru od 16.30. Za one koji misle da ne znaju gdje je: Gajeva ulica, bivši Hard-Rock caffe, tamo gdje idemo na wc kad smo u atriju Arheološkog muzeja.

Tko nam se pridružuje?

----------


## vikki

Ne, MB to ne traži niti propisuje terapiju ako i postoji kakva dijagnoza. A i teško je reći zašto plod odumre u prvim tjednima trudnoće, najčešće su to kromosomske pogreške, s godinama sve vjerojatnije.

----------


## mare41

Aurora, mojca i gričanka ne mogu, možda andream navrati?

----------


## tiki_a

Malo prije stigla iz Zg-a. Ovaj puta sam karton pogledala tek malo prije, htjela sam guštati. I baš sam skroz zadovoljna. Kaže dr. desno tri i pol'  :Grin: , lijevo taj jedan visoko koji nije baš nešto. Sada su na 15,15,14,13 (taj četvrti se pojavio) desno i 12 mm lijevo. Endo se podebljao sa 6,1 mm na 7,6 mm  :Very Happy: . Danas i sutra po dva gonala i cetrotide, a punkcija u nedjelju.

----------


## AuroraBlu

Brojkice obećavaju! Tiki, ja tiho navijam.

----------


## vikki

*Tiki_a*, pa to je odličan rezultat! Bravo, curo  :Klap:

----------


## andream

Tiki, pa ti si kao curica s tim rezultatom. Mislim da bih i ja satima gledala u taj papir i divila mu se. A sad samo pozitiva za nedjelju ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## andream

Sad vidim da je sutra kavica, imala sam namjeru doći, čak sam se nešto dogovarala s enyom, ali morat ću otkazati jer imam sutra majstore popodne.
Ali na sljedećoj kavici voljela bih upoznati cure koje ne poznajem, svakako.

----------


## m arta

> Malo prije stigla iz Zg-a. Ovaj puta sam karton pogledala tek malo prije, htjela sam guštati. I baš sam skroz zadovoljna. Kaže dr. desno tri i pol' , lijevo taj jedan visoko koji nije baš nešto. Sada su na 15,15,14,13 (taj četvrti se pojavio) desno i 12 mm lijevo. Endo se podebljao sa 6,1 mm na 7,6 mm . Danas i sutra po dva gonala i cetrotide, a punkcija u nedjelju.


 :Klap:  :Klap:

----------


## taca70

Tiki_a, odusevljena sam.
Mojca, jel danas bio randes s dr?

----------


## gričanka

> Tiki_a, odusevljena sam.
> Mojca, jel danas bio randes s dr?


... potpis (opet ja u nekoj žurbi pa se švercam  :Grin:  )

----------


## ina33

Tiki_a, super, ne sjećam se da si, otkako te pratim, tako reagirala. Jel' to ipak stimulacija s gonalima, nisam pratila na satu? Sretno!!!

----------


## Aurora*

> Malo prije stigla iz Zg-a. Ovaj puta sam karton pogledala tek malo prije, htjela sam guštati. I baš sam skroz zadovoljna. Kaže dr. desno tri *i pol'* , lijevo taj jedan visoko koji nije baš nešto. Sada su na 15,15,14,13 (taj četvrti se pojavio) desno i 12 mm lijevo. Endo se podebljao sa 6,1 mm na 7,6 mm . Danas i sutra po dva gonala i cetrotide, a punkcija u nedjelju.


*tiki_a* nas dvije imamo toliko slicnu situaciju da moram ovo prokomentirati:




> Kaže dr. desno tri *i pol'*


Vjerovala ili ne meni je dr. jucer rekao "_desno nekih 6 po 15 mm, a lijevo dva i pol'_".  :Laughing:

----------


## Mojca

Je, Taca... bio je... nisam okretala zdjelicu  :Smile:  nisam jos zaslužila takav tretman.  :Smile:  samo papiri ga zanimaju!  :Wink:

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Aurora*, što je s polipom?

----------


## Aurora*

> *Aurora*, što je s polipom?


Kaze dr. da se nalazi na uscu maternice, daleko od endometrija odnosno mjesta gdje bi trebala biti implantacije, te da kao takav nije prepreka za transfer!

----------


## AuroraBlu

Odlično! A kako to da 2 dana ranije nisu točno vidjeli gdje se nalazi? (pitam jer me zanima kako će to kod mene biti, ja se planiram odmah 5.dc nacrtati na uzv)

----------


## ina33

*Aurora, super vijesti  :Smile: !!!!

----------


## Aurora*

> Odlično! A kako to da 2 dana ranije nisu točno vidjeli gdje se nalazi? (pitam jer me zanima kako će to kod mene biti, ja se planiram odmah 5.dc nacrtati na uzv)


Zapravo mislim da su odmah vidjeli gdje se nalazi samo sto mi nisu rekli. Ja sam bila toliko zatecena da nisam znala nista konkretno pitati, a eto i dr. se ocito nije cinilo bitnim da me informira o detaljima. Iz danasnje perspektive si to objasnjavam time da je to bilo upravo zato sto taj polip nece imati utjecaja na daljnji tijek postupka...

A jesu li tebi rekli gdje se nalazi polip? Cini mi se OK da odes tamo vec 5. dc, ali koliko sam nesto malo citala o tome kazu da se polipi najbolje vide izmedju 8. i 11. dc pa ako se ne bude vidjelo nista 5. dc odi svakako jos jednom koji dan kasnije!

----------


## ina33

I ja isto mislim ko što je napisala *Aurora. AuroraBlu, najbolje ti je otići, ako se dobro sjećam, na UZV dan-dva nakon prestanka menge (znači, to varira od žene do žene, meni će to bit 8-10 dc (traje mi 7 dana), nekoj kojoj traje 4 dana će bit 5-7 dc, recimo). Najbolje se vidi onda kad je endometrij najtanji, vjerojatno je to neposredno nakon što se oljuštio, 2 dc je možda za neke žene prerano jer je još debeo.

----------


## taca70

Mojca, pa ocekujemo da nam napises kakav je bio komentar na tvoje papire?Sta slijedi?

----------


## mare41

Ne zna Mojca još da mora reći sve svima (a ne samo nekima :Smile: ).
Aurora*- savršeno da nije endometralni, Aurora bez zvjezdice-samo se ti nacrtaj čim M prođe, bitno je gledati prije O (inače je pravilo kako su ina i A. napisale), možda stignete odmah i djelovati ako će trebati.
Gričanka, brojim s tvojim tickerom :Heart: 
Mimek :Heart:

----------


## AuroraBlu

Eto, Aurora, da nisi tako dobro informirana (kao i većina ovdje na forumu), ne bi ni znala da polip predstavlja frku i izbjegla bi dvodnevno nerviranje  :Smile:

----------


## ina33

E, da, vječita dilema, to know or not to know, which one is better.

----------


## m arta

pozdrav svima!  :Smile: 

mare41, jel ti ideš sad u 09.mj.?

glacova, jesi još tu ili si već na putu?

ja se vratila sa GO i svježa i odmorna krećem u akciju čim dođe M. to bi trebalo biti oko 15.-20.09. :Smile: 
danas će mi doći jedna moja forumašica pokazati kako se mješa gonal. :Smile:

----------


## zeljana

Tiki_a bravo!!!! Srećno dalje!!!!

----------


## Mojca

Mare, zna, zna...  :Smile:  ali joj se prica sa zdjelicom tako svijda da ju je morala upotrijebiti.  :Smile:  
Taca, a i ostali  :Smile:  nista za sad od postupka. Feritin nizak pa moram piti heferol, antitijela stitnjace visa pa hoce da malo uzimam euthyrox. 
Tko je to vec pio? 

Sve ok, jos sam mirna i pjevusim: Nista mi nece ovaj dan pokvarit.  :Smile:

----------


## tiki_a

Aurora, dakle  :Laughing: Možda uspijemo od ovog polovičnog. ... A za polip - uh, dobro je...
ina33, prvi puta sam na gonalima, no imala sam već 5 folikula i s menopurima, ali u zadnje vrijeme baš i ne. A što se tiče sporosti rasta folikula (1 mm dnevno) to je bilo možda jednom na samom početku prije 4,5 g. 
Mojca, moja su antitijela štitnjače povišena oko 900 posto. Ali sve ostalo je super, TSH od 0,6 do 1,7 baš onako školski. Dr. L. mi je prepisao euth. 25, ali prestala sam ga piti jer mi je dr. Š. rekao da u postupku bolje ne...Kasnije sam ipak pokušala s tom terapijom, čak tri puta i odustajala jer teško mi je padala ta ovisnost o lijeku. Eto to je bila moja odluka, da li je dobra ili ne, više sada i nije važno. Uglavnom poznato je da ih se treba kontrolirati jer mogu biti signal za Hashimoto (ako sam dobro napisala). I ako su hormoni ok, da liječenje nije potrebno (hormoni i sama struktura štitnjače).
Hvala cure  :Heart:

----------


## Mojca

Hvala Tiki... malo mi je to zbunjujuće, R. je rakao da nek ih uzmem, pa sam pitala ima li potrebe ići endokrinologu, rekao je da ne, jer bi endokr. rekao da je nalaz uredan. I dr. o.p. je rekla da ih ona ne bi uzimala. Recept mi je tu na stolu, još nisam išla preuzeti lijek... 
Hormoni jesu ok, ali je R. reako da uz povišena antitijela ne mozemo vjerovati nalazu hormona. Pa sad ti budi pametan!  :Sad: 
Za par dana se moram sresti s frendicom koja ima Hashimota, pa cu je "pretresti".  :Smile:  

Nego, cure, kako je bilo na kavi? Jesam propustila koje povlaćenje nosa?  :Smile:

----------


## vikki

Hm, nitko se ne javlja, već se brinem  :Unsure: . Bile su još pri sebi kad sam ih ostavila sinoć.

----------


## mare41

vikki  :Laughing: , a baš smo zaružile i bilo nam je super (meni je do 10 navečer ruženje :Smile: ).
Mojca, različite struke štitnjaču gledaju kroz različite naočale, tiki je opisala kako endokrinolozi (ili nuklearci) vide štitnjaču, a MPO dr-ovi (i to samo neki) daju joj malo više važnosti. U svakom slučaju, dobro je poslušati dr R., a ne opću praksu.

----------


## AuroraBlu

*m arta*, želim ti sretan start za koji dan, i tako sve do cilja!

*mare*, nemoj mi reći da ste do 10 ostale?!?!!!!!

----------


## mare41

Aurora, neću ti reći :Smile: , ostani drugi put do fajrunta pa ćeš vidjeti  :Smile: 
m arta, ideš u KBO? Sretno, nakon prvog mućkanja vidjet ćeš da je lako.
tiki, danas štopka?

----------


## mare41

tiki, rekla bih da je dozvoljeno 5 smajlića.

----------


## AuroraBlu

ali, kad je mene doma čekala takva fina večera...  :Embarassed:  nisam baš mogla pustit da se do 10 hladi  :Wink:

----------


## Mojca

Mare, ja svoju dr. o.p. ne doživljavam upoće.  :Smile:   Početi ću ih piti, samo mi treba koji dan da se nagovorim na to. Dok srušim moj poznati optor prema ljekovima.  :Smile:

----------


## Mimek

a šta je tu čudno da su njih dvije zaružile do fajrunta !? Pa mene nisu iznenadile "stare" partijanerice. Vidim bit će uskoro jedna dnevna kavica za majke s djecom, trudnice i sl., a jedna "večernja" za ružionu. Samo molim vas održite tradiciju dok mi se dijete ne rodi i malo ne stasa jer ću vam se rado pridružiti na obje.

tiki_a želim ti da cijeli život pamtiš 12.09.2010.

svim kokama i rodama  :Kiss:

----------


## mare41

Mijenjam bolni PMS za bezbolni. Ljubazne ponude na pp.

----------


## taca70

Ja sam sinoc nakon duljeg vremena zaspala ko mala beba.Nije bio Staropramen ali i Becs pomaze.
Mojca, ja sam na euthyroxu oko godinu i pol i mogu reci da se bolje osjecam, nekako sam vise fit, bolja mi je koncentracija i sl.Osim toga, dobro djeluje i na kilice jer ubrzava metabolizam.
AuroraBlu, nema te vecere koja bi mene odvukla od "kavice".Iduci put cemo se pobrinuti da grickamo nesto slano pa ce i cuga bolje kliziti.(sad mi je vec neugodno  :Embarassed: )

----------


## vikki

> Ja sam sinoc nakon duljeg vremena zaspala ko mala beba.


Bilo mi je neugodno odmah napisati, ali i ja  :Embarassed: . Od pola jedanaest do sedam ujutro bez buđenja i WC-a. Utvrđivanje f-ova ćemo odgoditi dok god "kave" djeluju  :Grin: .

----------


## gričanka

> Mijenjam bolni PMS za bezbolni. Ljubazne ponude na pp.


 :Laughing: ... nego, je li pristiglo puno ponuda ?
... Znam da su se partijanerice dobro provele(kao i obično), ali vam ovog puta baš zavidim, jer nisam mogla doći. Molit ću isto što i Mimek: neka se tradicija nastavi!
Tiki_a ~~~~~~~ za nedjelju  :Heart: 
Glacova, jesu li počele pripreme?
M arta ~~~~~~~~ za start i škicni temu o pikanju OVDJE , vidjet ćeš nije problematično.
Koke  :Love:

----------


## Mojca

[QUOTE=taca70;1697877]Ja sam sinoc nakon duljeg vremena zaspala ko mala beba.Nije bio Staropramen ali i Becs pomaze.
Mojca, ja sam na euthyroxu oko godinu i pol i mogu reci da se bolje osjecam, nekako sam vise fit, bolja mi je koncentracija i sl.Osim toga, dobro djeluje i na kilice jer ubrzava metabolizam.

Taca, uvjerila si me!  :Klap: 
nisam fit vec duze vrijeme, koncentracija? Nepoznat pojam... A djeluje i na kile? 
'Alo ljekarna, imate tih čarobnih tabletica.. Di sam ono stavila recept? 

A što se tiče spavanja... Ja sam imala najkošmarniju noć u životu... Tako mi i treba... Trebala sam doći na "kavu".   :Smile:  

Hugs svima!

----------


## tiki_a

> Hm, nitko se ne javlja, već se brinem . Bile su još pri sebi kad sam ih ostavila sinoć.


 :Laughing:  
Mimek, dobro da nije 11-ti za pamćenje. A sad po novoj verziji neće biti ni 12-ti. Jer folikuli su sada 15,15,15,14 mm, valjda će to trajati do konačnog izjednačenja. Endo 8,1 mm, dr. D. zadovoljna i rekla je uzv u nedjelju, no kad je vidjela da se previše bojim čekati još dva dana  sažalila se i rekla nek' dođem ponovo sutra. Jadni oni s nama "upućenima". Njezina je procjena štoperica u ponedjeljak  :Shock:  što je jako vjerojatno. Igra živaca jer i gužva na poslu nam se zbog kvara u sustavu preselila za par dana. Puna mi je glava kalkulacija oko usklađenja postupka s poslom, bit će veselo do kraja kak' se i šika za zadnji puta. Još ću biti sretna ako transfer bude u subotu pa da ne moram drugi dan trčati na posao. 
Mojca, meni je dr. (iz nukl. med.) rekao da je dobro koristiti tako malu dozu kako bi se štitnjači olakšalo. To ti je jako mala doza pa ako ti nije previše mrsko, koristi ih (ja sam bila baš previše lijena pa nek' mi bude).
mare41  :Love:  ja bi ti ponudila dva dana, ali ne odgovara mi termin  :Grin:

----------


## Mojca

Hvala Tiki. Ti i Taca ste me uvjerile... nisam još bila u ljekarni, kasnije ću, dok budemo šetali pse. (Imamo u blizini 7/24 ljekarnu.)

Sad jos samo maram napraviti raspored uzimanja matične mliječi, heferola, captafera, evelvita, euthyroxa, propolisa, pijenja cijeđenih sokova ujutro voćnih, popodne povrtnih i zaljepiti ga na vidljivo mjesto, inače cu sve zaboraviti...  :Smile:  

I... da se pohvalim, skuhala sam danas nešto... nakon više mjeseci.  :Smile:  I marljivo čitam dvije knjigo o boostanju plodnosti. Ne znam koliko će pomoći... ali neće ni odmoći, a u svakom slučaju je zdravije piti sok od cikle neko jesti čips.  :Grin: 

Tiki, znaš kako kažu u Dalmaciji "oli je posao zec pa će uteć". Ne misli sad previše na posao.  :Smile:   Drži se.  :Love:

----------


## vikki

> Sad jos samo maram napraviti raspored uzimanja matične mliječi, heferola, captafera, evelvita, euthyroxa, propolisa, pijenja cijeđenih sokova ujutro voćnih, popodne povrtnih i zaljepiti ga na vidljivo mjesto, inače cu sve zaboraviti...


Ajme, kad se sjetim ovoga i entuzijazma i volje kojom sam uzimala sve preporučeno. Sad nisam uspjela ni Duphaston popit kako spada (ono, zaboravim ujutro, pa popijem jutarnju u pet popodne, a večernju dva sata poslije, nije ni čudo što imam histerične napade i stostruki PMS, i što se ne mogu riješit cista  :Rolling Eyes: ). Sretno, Mojca!

*Tiki_a*, pod našim si budnim okom, željno iščekujemo svaku iduću vijest  :Heart:  !

----------


## Mojca

Ma ja spadam u one koiu kupe sirup kad ih boli grlo i drže ga na stolu... i misle da je to dovoljno. Biti će super ako uspijem tjedan dana izdržat prema rasporedu.  :Smile:  
Nego, sad sam dosla s masaže, rekla mi fizioterapeutica (postala mi frendica nakon pustih godna što idem k njoj) da je jako važno poboljšati cirkulaciju... da nije loše napraviti 10-tak tremana u hipobaričnoj komori. Možda sve to znate, pa otkrivam toplu vodu.. Ako je tako, sori... samo imam potrebu podijeliti preporuku. Idem konačno u ljekarnu. Noc.  :Smile:

----------


## taca70

Mojca, nedavno sam citala da se hipobaricna komora, izmedu ostalog, preporucuje i kod neplodnosti ali nista konkretnije o dijagnozama i ucincima.Takoder zbog bolje cirkulacije se preporucuje i akupunktura pa mi se mota po glavi da se izbockam.

----------


## Mojca

Akupunktura ziher pomaže, ali ajd ti nađi dobrog ankupunktiristu. Što se akupunkture tiče, gledala sam dokumentarac u kojem ženi u Kini rade carski rez uz akupunkturu umjesto klasične zapadne anestezije. Lijepo je pričala s njima, u nekoliko trenutaka je osjetila škakljanje i to je bilo sve. Totalno nevjerovatno. 

Barokomore su, kaže fizioterapeutica kod nas skroz zanemarili, u Sloveniji ih navodno imaju svake toplice. 10-tak tretmana potiče mikrocirkulaciju i to "frži" oko 6 mjeseci. I još kae da je za cirkulaciju dobar đumbir. Pa da, skroz sam zaboravila na njega...  :Smile:  Ponekad ga se sjetim uzeti zimi, kad sam sva smrznuta.

----------


## glacova

Ja sam išla par mjeseci na akupunkturu kao i prije svakog IVF,ali nije mi pomoglo. Sad opet razmišljam da krenem prije Praga.
Ne može odmoći,barem opusti i koliko toliko reducira stres.

----------


## Mojca

Glacova, držim fige.  :Smile:  
Ja namjeravam krenuti na shiatsu tretmane. Ako nista drugo da me, sto Glacova kaze, opusti... kad sam prije isla u trenucima visokog stresa, znala sam se fino isplakati i nakon tretmana biti skroz mirna. Totalno mi je sve bilo ravno!  :Cool: 
Sto se tice barokomora, vec sam sat i pol na telefonu, u Slovenskim toplicama imaju neke "vrece" a ne prave komore u koje cijeli udjes... takvu sam nasla u Splitu, 10 tretmana 5.000 kn! Ima jedna poliklinika koja se bavi baromedicinom iz Pule, imaju podruznicu u Zagrebu u Novoj bolnici. Nisam ih uspijela dobiti. 
Idem sad na Zumberak, to je najbolja terapija!  :Smile:

----------


## mare41

Koliko ja znam-riječ je hiper, a ne hipo, a ni bolnica se tako ne zove, a o cijeni da ne govorim...
tiki, hvala, držim fige da su se napuhnuli, mene pere neki F, ni žumberak ne pomaže.

----------


## tiki_a

Kako vikki kaže..."kad se sjetim ovog entuzijazma"...i ja sam ranije kao i Mojca, kako sam samo vjerno pila ciklu. Sve je to korisno, ako možda neće poboljšati plodnost, vjerojatno će dobro biti za nešto drugo. Mojca, uvijek su dobro došle ovakve informacije, netko će saznati nešto novo i dobro je za podsjetnik.
Moji folikuli danas desno 17,16,16,15; lijevo 13 mm. Danas 2 gonala i cetrotide, sutra štoperica i u utorak punkcija. To je moj konačan odgovor  :Grin: . Endo 8,5 mm, prof. kaže da je dobar.
Koke  :Heart:

----------


## vikki

> Moji folikuli danas desno 17,16,16,15; lijevo 13 mm. Danas 2 gonala i cetrotide, sutra štoperica i u utorak punkcija. To je moj konačan odgovor . Endo 8,5 mm, prof. kaže da je dobar.


Još jednom  :Klap:  i ~~~~~~~~~~ za punkciju  :Heart:

----------


## m arta

AuroraBlue, hvala!  :Smile: 
mare41, idem u KBO. dobila sam lijekove u 08.mj. 
Gričanka, hvala i tebi. već sam gledala na youtube-u, al uživo je uživo.  :Wink: 
uglavnom, usvojila sam znanje i čekam start.  :Smile: 

tiki_a  :Klap: 

pozdrav svim ostalim "kokama" i "starim" i "novim"!  :Grin:

----------


## Mojca

Mare i mene je to zbunilo... ni ja do sad nisam čula za hipobaričnu komoru već za hiper. 
Ali fizioterapeutica je baš naglasila da nije hiper nego hipo, a predpostavljam da se u komori tlak može regulirati u oba smijera. Štogod... ako su cijene imalo nalik na splitske, bojim se da je đumbir jednostavnije i jeftinije rješenje.  :Smile:  Bar za mene.

----------


## Marnie

Mojca, oprosti što ovako upadam, ali čitala sam u knjizi koja daje savjete o prehrani za poboljšanje plodnosti i ostvarenje trudnoće da je đumbir zabranjena namirnica. Treba ga izbjegavati, jer može dovesti do pobačaja.

----------


## taca70

Marnie,vratila si nam se  :Smile: .Nadam se da si se odmorila i pripremila da dalje.Kakav je plan?
Tiki_a, drzim fige da sve dobro prode.
M arta, ja sam mislila da ces ti u zg?

----------


## aleksandraj

tiki_a, sretno draga sutra na punkciji

----------


## vikki

> Mojca, oprosti što ovako upadam, ali čitala sam u knjizi koja daje savjete o prehrani za poboljšanje plodnosti i ostvarenje trudnoće da je đumbir zabranjena namirnica. Treba ga izbjegavati, jer može dovesti do pobačaja.


Zar ga ne preporučuju protiv mučnine u prvom tromjesečju? Uzimala sam ga (kao začin u salatama i nekim jelima) nakon operacije endometrioze jer je dobar za nešto, već sam zaboravila za što.

----------


## Mojca

Thx Marnie... sve sam zbunjenija.  :Smile:  Upravo to što Vikki kaže, moja frendica ga je uzimala protiv mučnina i super joj je pomogao. A s druge strane, u knjigama za poboljšanje plodnosti koje imam nije među preporučenim namirnicaima. Ima netko nekog fitoterapeua za preporučiti?  :Smile:

----------


## glacova

Mojca, ima puno na webu o tome,ali samo zbunjuje. Našla sam da je dobar i za muške!

http://www.roditelji.hr/zelim-bebu/6...-plodnost.html
http://www.narodnilijek.com/index.ph...&word=djumbira
http://planb.com.hr/2009/07/drazi-za...voca-i-povrca/

----------


## Mojca

Da Glacova, baš zbunjuje.  :Smile:  ja sam naisla na i na ovo:  
http://www.herbalinfusions.ca/blog/2...erbs-to-avoid/ 
toliko toga u suprotnosti s već pročitanim.  :Smile:  Eh...

----------


## m arta

> Ajme, kad se sjetim ovoga i entuzijazma i volje kojom sam uzimala sve preporučeno. Sad nisam uspjela ni Duphaston popit kako spada (ono, zaboravim ujutro, pa popijem jutarnju u pet popodne, a večernju dva sata poslije, nije ni čudo što imam histerične napade i stostruki PMS, i što se ne mogu riješit cista ). Sretno, Mojca!
> 
> *Tiki_a*, pod našim si budnim okom, željno iščekujemo svaku iduću vijest  !


bome i ja kad čitam Mojcu sjetim se kako sam ja prije godinu dana  sve čitala, pila.... sad mi se više ništa niti ne da, sve mi se pomješalo......, al nada još ne umire.  :Smile:

----------


## Marnie

U mojoj knjizi baš autorica spominje da se na žalost mnogim ženama đumbir preporučuje protiv mučnina, a ona smatra da je to opasno, jer može dovesti do pobačaja. U knjizi recimo piše i da je grašak prirodna kontracepcija, a ja ga obožavam  :Smile: . Mada, pretpostavljam da bilo koja hrana koja se uzima u umjerenim količinama ne može štetiti. 
Ja ću još malo odmarati od postupaka do početka 10. mjeseca kada bih opet probala s prirodnim postupkom. Iskreno, mučno mi je od same pomisli da moram opet na preglede u bolnice. Ono čekanje, izostajanje i jurnjava na posao - naježim se od same pomisli na to...tako da moram još malo skupiti energije za dalje  :Smile: .

----------


## ina33

Joj cure, mislim da ništa nema takvo djelovanje da baš sad može bilo što veliko na tom polju učiniti, pozitivno ili negativno - od graška, preko cikle, do džumbira... I ja sam bila od onih što sam čitala knjigu Povećajte svoju plodnost prirodnim putem, mislim da je svako na ovom putu kupi i sigurno je to autorici dobra zarada, ali mislim da se toga, u nekoj mjeri da se ful postupa po tome, gotovo pa ne može držati. Uzimte ono što vam paše, ako išta, i držite se toga, bio bi moj savjet. Ako vas sve to skupa maltertira - batalite priču, vjerojatno ništa od toga nije ključno.

*Tiki_a*, sretno! U čemu je bio trik ovaj put - je li to prvi protokol s cetrotideima? Stvarno zvuči izvrsno tvoja reakcija  :Smile: !

Svima sretno!!!

----------


## vikki

> Joj cure, mislim da ništa nema takvo djelovanje da baš sad može bilo što veliko na tom polju učiniti, pozitivno ili negativno - od graška, preko cikle, do džumbira...


*X !*

----------


## andream

I ja sam pomislila isto što i ina, ali eto nekako nisam htjela razbijati lanac.
Svima u klubu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ od nas.

----------


## mare41

andream, nema lanca :Smile: , ni ja nisam u tom filmu, ako neko misli da mu pomaže-ok.
Marnie-vraćaš se u Vinogradsku?

----------


## Mojca

Ok, ok, uvjerile ste me. Prestajem brinuti o tome.  :Smile:  Jedem i pijem samo ono što mi bud gušt! 
Nego, ipak sam ponovila bris i streptokok b se vratio.  :Sad:  Dobila dva antibiotika: cefaleksin i nakon toga azitromicin. Ima netko iskustva s tom nevoljom od bakterije?

----------


## ina33

Ja. Pij antibiotike, dok ih piješ, lactogyn 2x1 oralno da ne dođu gljivice. I bit uporan. Terapeutski cilj, po meni - ako ga ne možeš istrijebiti (meni svako malo iskrsne), neka prije postupka bude OK i u trudnoći bude OK, i vozi, bez puno odgađanja zbog toga, jer je klub 39+.

----------


## frka

joj, Mojca - ja ga imala preko 2 godine i niti jedan oralni antibiotik ni homeopatski lijek nije pomogao (sto ne znaci da nece tebi). na kraju sam morala hodocastiti n zaraznu i primati ciljane antibiotike intravenozno jer me gin nije htio ni poslati na VV dok ga se nisam rijesila. ali nakon toga se nije vratio (kucam u drvo).

ali kad sam ga lijecila jos nisam sudjelovala na forumu i malo toga sam znala o prirodnim lijekovima - malo pretrazi forum. koliko sam vidjela, curama je masovno pomogao neki pripravak od cesnjaka i vina - ekspresno su se rijesile bestija. ne znam tocan recept, ali mislim da forumasica Pinky zna pa ju kontaktiraj. ili malo prokopaj po forumu - negdje je postan. 
i trebale bi pomoci homemade vaginalete od cesnjaka ili kupis kapsule cesnjaka u ljekarni i stavljas ih vaginalno.

sretno!

----------


## frka

to sve skupa naravno ne znaci da odustanes od antibiotika  :Grin: 

i kako ina kaze - obavezno lactogyn uz njih.

----------


## angel 1

*Tiki* sretno sutra!!! Držim fige da ovaj put bude dobitni  :Yes: 
I drugim curkama puno vibrica.... za uspjeh !

----------


## mare41

tiki, sretno sutra i daj prazni inbox povremeno :Smile:

----------


## tiki_a

Hvala cure  :Kiss: 
ina33, imala sam već takav broj folikula ranije, zaporavo u zadnjih par menopurskih postupaka upola manje, ali već po gonalima je rast išao sporije - 1 mm dnevno, a s menopurima + suprefact 2 mm dnevno. Tako kasna punkcija - nikada. cetrotide u srijedu mi je praktički 2 dana držao folikule na istoj veličini, a onda za 1 dan porast za 1 mm (jedan f. i za 2 mm). Endo se polako debljao, kod mene nikada nije veće debljine, ali i to je skroz ok (8,5 mm).

----------


## frka

Mojca, evo zaboravila sam da sam si na kompu sacuvala neke recepte pa ti pastam:

- cesnjak kuhan u vinu (tri glavice ociscenog i malo zgnjecenog cesnjaka u litri domaceg bijelog vina, zakuhas i ostavis da vrije pola sata, procijedis i ohladis pa pijes svako jutro 3 jusne zlice dok ne popijes cijelu kolicinu)
- kapsule brusnica forte
- citrofit (koncentrat kostica grejpa koji djeluje kao prirodni antibiotik)

uz to sam tjedan dana stavljala tampone namocene u kantarionovo ulje s par kapi etericnog ulja cajevca

----------


## Mojca

Hvala Ina i Frka. Krećem u akciju...

Tiki, sretno, sretnije, najsretnije!  :Smile:

----------


## vikki

*Tiki_a* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:

----------


## Marnie

Dobro jutro cure  :Coffee: 



> Marnie-vraćaš se u Vinogradsku?


Pokušati ću kombinirati Vili i Vinogradsku. 

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za Tiki_a danas!!!

----------


## garden42

Drage cure, 
javljam vam se nakon puno pročitanih foruma, čekanja ni sama ne znam čega, uživam sa vama i divim se nekak kak ste hrabre i kak ne filozofirate puno nego se borite.
MM i ja pokušavamo od 2005.g. i nikad se nije ništa primilo, sa nama je kao sve OK ali prvi puta ću ići na detaljne pretrage. 
Voljela bi da mi neka od vas objasni ili da nadu nakon današnjeg prvog pregleda kod dr. Alebića. PRvo, jako je simpa čovjek, stvarno ulijeva povjerenje. Rekao mi je da sam došla u zadnji čas i da mi je jako smanjen broj jajnih stanica, da postoje samo u lijevom jajniku. To je za sad jedini problem. Rekao mi je da se previše ne nadam. OK, sad mi je užasno važno da pokušam. MM će bit gotov drugi spermiogram, prvi je prosjećan, nekomentiran od dr., jajnici prohodnni, tri stimulacije klomifen po dva jajašca. Znam da sam dugo čekala, nekako osjećam krivnju, nisam htjela priznati da ne mogu sama, čudna smo mi bića nekad. 
Da li koja od vas ima sličan problem, nisam ni svjesna bila svojih godina dok te netko ne suoči sa vlastitim tijelom. Savjet molim.Nadam se da me primate k sebi i da postoji bar mala nada za mene. Stalno sam se veselila sa vama ali eto me prvi put da to i znate. Moram pohvatat sva pravila foruma pa me upozoravajte ak nešto krivo radim. Pozdrav veliki "babama" od mene

----------


## mare41

garden, dobro došla, jel to 68. godište? Pošto si nas čitala znaš da smo sve sa sličnim problemima, čekamo tvoje nalaze pa ćemo komentirati. Slobodno pitaj sve što te zanima, a i priključi nam se na nekoj od kava (Oro nije daleko :Smile: ).

----------


## mare41

I nemoj se iznenaditi kad vidiš da ti kasne postovi, tako je sa svima friškima-prvih par postova čeka na odobrenje od administratora, a privatne poruke ćeš moći primati tek nakon 10 postova.
tiki, draga, čekamo :Smile:

----------


## taca70

Garden42, dobro nam dosla i nisi trebala toliko cekati da nam se pridruzus.Ali sve u svoje vrijeme...Problem smanjene zalihe imamo sve mi ovdje u vecoj ili manjoj mjeri jer je to nesto sto priroda odreduje svim pripadnicama ljepseg spola u kasnim tridesetim pa nadalje.Ova tvoja reakcija s klomifenima i nije tako losa ali glavno je da se vidi kako reagiras na pravu stimulaciju.Isli ste vec na IVF ili ste imali ciljane s klomifenima?Svakako se morate ubrzati, nadam se da vam je dr.A vec odredio termin za postupak.Jesi radila hormone?

----------


## mare41

taco, jesmo zaskočile u isto vrijeme :Smile:

----------


## Mojca

Dobro došla Garden. I ja sam tu friška, pa mogu ti reći da si na pravom mjestu.  :Smile:  

Dočekala sam menzes, solidni 27 dan,  počela piti Euthyrox, antibiotike... za češnjak se nisam odlučila (još).  :Smile:  I prestala čitati razne forume i brijati po ovome ili onome... zahvaljujući tome, polako dovodim zapuštenu kuću u red...  :Klap:  
Ipak imam jedno pitanje: Q10? Ima li ga smisla uzimati? Pogotovo jer ne jedem meso već godinama... zadnjih godinu dana tu i tamo pojedenm piletinu ili puretinu. 
Cijeli dan virkam ima li novosti od Tiki... 
Hugs svima. :Heart:

----------


## garden42

O hvala vam curke na takvom optimizmu i dobrodošlici. Vrlo rado bi na kavu, jer mi teško ovak sve pohvatat,nisam od kompa, a da se nismo bar jednom vidjele . Duša je duša  :Smile: ) /vjerovatno mi je zato ovak dugo trebalo da dođem/ Radim u ZG, u zagorje smo se preselil prije 4 godine, tak da mi nije daleko. Mislim da sam se prvi put sučila sa svojim godinama na današnjem pregledu. Nisam bila na IVF-u, samo na ciljanim odnosima. Jednom sa Ovitrelle-om/i jednom bez. Nisam još radila nalaz hormona, sve to tek sad moram. MM je umro od straha kad je čuo da mora kod androloga, koje su to panike. "Bit će jedna zla teta koja će ti gurnuti ooooooogromnu cijev u tvog najboljeg frenda". Jel mi možete reći od prilike kaj će mu raditi  ? Idemo oboje na sve pretrage 3-5 dan ciklusa, znači za 20-tak dana. Neuredne su mi M zadnju godinu pa nisam sigurna.
Jedva vas čekam vidjet i ćut, da vidim koga ću bodrit.

----------


## m arta

Dobro došla Garden! :Smile: 

I ja cijeli dan pogledavam novosti od tiki.... :Smile:

----------


## tiki_a

garden42 dobro na došla!
Kod mene je jutros sve glatko prošlo, dobili smo 3 js. Jedan folikul je ovulirao, vjerojatno onaj vodeći, a najvjerojatnije lijevi nije imao js. Anestezija me baš lijepo ošamutila, dr. D. i sestra B. obavile su sve tako lagano i dobro, odmorila sam nakon punkcije oko 1.45 min. pa na kavicu i Importane G.  :Grin: 
Vozila 1.45 min. doma, skroz sam dobro, samo mi se još malčice spava. Čini mi se da neću moći dogovoriti transfer 4-ti dan (zbog posla) izgleda da će ipak biti petak (ako bude nešto).
Hvala za vibrice i podršku, kokama i pridruženim članicama  :Love: 
Nakon anestezije i utrogestana više ne osjećam paniku zbog izostanka s posla  :Laughing:

----------


## Mojca

:Very Happy:  
Bravo Tiki!

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Tiki*, dočekali smo 3 veličanstvene  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  (i ne brini sad za izostanke, to je glupost naspram ovako važne stvari)

*Garden*, dobro došla! Nadam se da ćemo te skoro upoznati. Ovdje ti je sve cool, i kako si rekla, ne filozofiramo previše nego dejstvujemo  :Wink: 

*Mojca*, stvarno si se potkovala i informacijama i lijekovima, sretno!!!

Svim curama  :Kiss: 

Ps. meni krenuo spoting jučer, danas se nastavlja, preksutra očekujem 1.dc. Nešto ometa normalnu m.- garant je polip. još malo pa ću znati..

----------


## vikki

*Garden*, dobro došla  :Smile:  ! I ja imam smanjenu rezervu jajnih stanica, i sve što imam u lijevom je jajniku, desni je dokrajčila endometrioza.

*Tiki_a*, bravo za stanice  :Very Happy:  Čekamo transfer!

----------


## gričanka

*Tiki_a*  :Klap:  bravo! Ti se sada lijepo odmori, a mi vibramo za dalje ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Heart: 

*Garden42* dobrodošla u klub i nadam se da ćeš nam se moći pridružiti i uživo na kavice! Ja mislim da ćeš ti jako brzo u postupak, a što se tiče Wa i dr A. reći ću samo da si u dobrim rukama, dr te baš neće filati pretjeranim optimizmom zbog tvojih godina, ali je predan, strpljiv i realan i sigurno će učiniti sve što može da ti pomogne (znam iz osobnog iskustva), zato ne brini  :Smile:  ...Samo da kreneš što prije... ovom klubu je vrijeme dragocjenost!
*Mojca* i meni je pranje prozora, uređivanje okućnice, generalno pospremanje uvijek činilo dobro za psihu! 
*Glacova*, je li stigla M ? 
Sad ćete znači istovremeno _mengariti_ AB i Mare i Glacova?
(Ako je izraz _bankariti_ postao tako popularan, zašto ne bi mogao i taj ...mengariti ..._ _ ? istina, oba su bez smisla _)_ 
*M arta* si već počela s pikanjem?
*Taca, Vikki, Mimek, Shanti, cure* ...  :Love:

----------


## glacova

*Gričanka!* E jesi me nasmijala s ovim novim izrazom! Je,došla je na vrijeme i sa voljom! 
Već javila u PFC u sretnu vijest! M. odgovorila da će ultrazvuk donatorke i mene biti isti dan 24.09. i nek planiramo put taj vikend!
*Tiki_a* ! samo tako dalje!
*Garden42* dobro došla! Moj savjet je isti:ne gubiti vrijeme ni nadu!
Ostale cure pusa!

----------


## tiki_a

Koliko vidim, m arta nam je slijedeća na redu. A cure koje zajedno mengare (gričanka  :Laughing: , usvojeno!) , e to će biti jaka ekipa, jedva čekam!

----------


## Mojca

Joooj što ćemo vibrati uskoro!  :Smile:

----------


## mare41

Ja još ne mengarim :Smile: , samo PMS-arim dugo i produženo.
 Glacova, približilo se vrijeme, ajme super
Gričanka, ticker :Zaljubljen: 
AB, nema ti polip veze s tim, prije jmbg :Laughing: 

garden, nadam se da ćemo organizirati neku kavu drugi tjedan
Nadam se da će Shanti dobaciti koju riječ, bar u prolazu :Heart: 
tiki :Very Happy:

----------


## Mojca

Jmbg?  :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

AB, ja sam jednom imala polip i nestao je sam od sebe... istina, imala sam nešto manje godina i bila sam mrtva hladna prema njegovoj pojavi. Možda mu je bio dosta mog ignoriranja pa se dezintegrirao.  :Smile:  
Držim fige da i tvoj (ako ga ima) učini isto!

----------


## vikki

> Ps. meni krenuo spoting jučer, danas se nastavlja, preksutra očekujem 1.dc. Nešto ometa normalnu m.- garant je polip. još malo pa ću znati..


A ja sam ovaj put konačno mengarila ko u dobra stara plodna vremena - ono pet dana, i to obilnije i bolnije M. (smajlić :sretnimazohist :Smile:  Sve si msilim kako bi i ovulacija mogla biti ko nekad (školski 13. ili 14., a ne 8. dan), no bojim se da ipak previše očekujem.

----------


## andream

Baš ste me nasmijale s tim mengarenjem.
A ja se igram ko malo dijete s lh trakicama pa da dam MM zeleno svijetlo. Nećemo se sad pred postupak nešto razbacivati, treba nešto i za biologa ostaviti  :Laughing: 
Jučer sam ponovila bris (samo bakterijski) pa se nadam da će ovaj puta biti OK. 
I jedno pitanje za vikki koje mi je sad palo na pamet - da li se stimulacija radi isključivo kad je ovulacija na tom "dobrom" jajniku? Jer meni se već vrzmaju po glavi svi scenariji, čini mi se onako laički da bi kod mene mogla biti svaka druga M nekako ispravna (po broju dana i obimu), pa me strah da ne upiknemo postupak kad će biti ovulacija na onom manje dobrom jajniku?

----------


## vikki

Ne kužim baš pitanje. Stimulacija se radi kad se dogovorite, u slučaju da nema ciste ili neke druge prepreke, a kako ćeš reagirati, tj. koliko će koji jajnik dati, teško je predvidjeti. Ti si već dobro reagirala na stimulaciju i skoro su ti sve stanice bile oplođene, pa mislim da ne trebaš strahovati (a nitko ne može sa sigurnošću reći hoćeš li reagirati i kako, to varira i od ciklusa do ciklusa, a ne znaš dok ne kreneš s lijekovima).
I ja kao padobranac u MPO-u baš nisam kompetentna, rezultat moje stimulacije je presmiješan, bolje prođem bez stimulacije.

----------


## vikki

> msilim


Hm, simptom ili previše sati za kompom  :Undecided:

----------


## andream

napisala i sve se izbrisalo pa ću samo ukratko:
mislila sam "što-ako" se dogodi da je stimulirani baš u ciklusu kad ima manje kvalitetnih folikula ili ih uopće nema uslijed lošijeg rada baš tog slabijeg jajnika (a to se nije moglo predvidjeti)? Pretpostavljam da se taj dio ipak preskače sa supresijom i hormonalnim upravljanjem u cilju dobivanja folikula na oba jajnika.
Istina, ja sam u postupku prije dvije godine imala u ciklusu prije potvrđenu školsku ovulaciju, od 9 JS imali smo 8 embrija ... iako je to dosta veliki vremenski odmak. No vidjet ćemo dalje situaciju vrlo brzo.

----------


## taca70

*Andream*, znam da nisam vikki ali malo cu da uletim s pojasnjenjem tvog pitanja.Ti svaki mjesec imas folikulice na jajnicima pa se jedan mj izdvoji 1 dominantni na lijevom a iduci na desnom jajniku.Stimulacija sluzi da izvuce sve te folikulice odjednom.Joj kako je lijepo imati dijete iz IVF-a i postavljati takva pitanja.Stvarno se nadam da ti nece trebati poduka nas maratonki a i da ces ti nama dijeliti savjete o trudnoci i svemu sto poslije dolazi.
*Tiki_a*, odusevljena sam s brojem samo jos da kvaliteta prati kvanitetu.Iskreno se nadam i ~~~~~~~.
*AuroraBlu*, o spotingu smo vec dosta pisale, svaka ima svoje iskustvo i zivo me interesira da li je kod tebe uzrok spotinga polip ili .... ( nemam srca biti tako okrutna kao mare41).Po tome je moj jmbg jos od 18.god kritican.
*Gricanka*, sve ok?Kako ide prikupljanje trudnickih nalaza?
*Mimek*, gdje si nam?Jesi u horizontali?

----------


## taca70

Btw.meni na desnom jajniku uglavnom ili nema nista ili jako malo nekih krzljavaca.

----------


## andream

Taco, hvala ti na pojašnjenju i strpljivosti.  :Embarassed:

----------


## ina33

*Tiki_a*, super  :Smile: !

*Garden*, dobrodošla! Bit ću ovako direktna, pls nemoj zamjerat, ako ti je ovo 42 iza nicka broj godina, po meni biste trebali preskočiti (zbog tvojih godina) ciljane odnose, inseminacije i preveliko cinculiranje muža kod androloga i uletit direkt u IVF, pitanje je samo (ovisno o njegovom spermiogramu) dal' IVF, dal ICSI, a o tebi ovisi da li stimulacije, da li prirodni IVF-ovi (bez stimulacije ili s blagom). Ne znam di se liječite, to bi trebao bit MPO specijalist, a neki quick scan stanja tvojih jajnika će dati UZV pregled i hormonalna slika (FSH na 3dc i AMH, vadi se u Vinogradskoj). Nakon toga će vam se iskristalizirat vaš hodogram. Imaj na umu da se problemi sa spermiogramom relativno lako zaobilaze IVF-om ili ICSI-jem, a da je ključna stvar uhvatiti ženino relativno plodno ovarijsko vrijeme (prevedeno - ubrzat odlazak na IVF ili ICSI, to ovisi o dijagnozi supruga i tvojoj ovarijskoj reakciji). Sretno!

----------


## garden42

Hvala ti ina33 na savjetu. Nemam pojima kaj bi ti rekla, sa nama je do sad bilo kao sve u redu,  osim što ja imam previše godina. I tako prođe vrijeme.pokušavamo od 2005.g. Sad idemo u detalje pa bumo vidjeli, prvi put sam kod specijalista i čekam detaljne nalaze. Za par mjeseci mi je 42.
Dr. A je rekao da je zadnji čas, da baš i nije neka nada, znači da nebu čekao, javim kad išta saznam.
Hvala vam curke još jednom na dobrodošlici i budite mi sve trudne i debele, a ove gore sretnice trudne nek uživaju od glave do pete i nek si budu najvažnije na svijetu.
Laka vam noć. :Heart:

----------


## Mimek

*garden* dobrodošla i kao što cure kažu ne gubi vrijeme, ni nadu. Ja sam ti debeli primjer.
Jaako mi se sviđa vaš optimizam i veselje i svojih 10 min koje mogu izdržati ispred kompa potrošim na čitanje vaših postova.

Želim vam svima debele trbuhe s kojima nećete dugo moći sjediti, a iznutra vas netko podsjeća da odete malo leći. Pozdravlja vas moja cura iz unutrašnjosti.

tiki_a  :Klap: 

svima big  :Love:

----------


## taca70

Garden42, ja sam smatrala da se podrazumijeva da vam je slijedeci korak IVF.Svakako uticite na dr. da vas sto prije primi a sigurna sam da ce i sam to predloziti.

----------


## Marnie

Tiki_a odlično za 3 js  :Smile: !!!
dobrodošla garden  :Smile:

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Andream*, osim toga na kontr.uzv prije postupka se gledaju antralni folikuli i to je pokazatelj kakva se reakcija može očekivati idući mjesec sa stimulacijom.

*Vikki*, kakav ti je ratni plan??? Pridružuješ li se Glacovoj i Mare ili ćeš s Tacom na čr.?  :Wink: 

*Gričanka*, blago tebi, ti si se za neko vrijeme riješila mengarenja, *Mimek* još kratko uživa  :Smile: 

Mene se treba iznutra malo počistiti, šta je da je, sad se već i veselim toj histeroskopiji  :Very Happy:

----------


## ina33

Garden, ako si kod dr. A na VV-u mislim da si na dobrom mjestu, a o vremenu koje je proteklo sad nema smisla gledati, meni je bilo bitno samo da vidim jesi li kod nekog tko će te sad katapultirati na IVF, ili će ti u 42-goj, bit ću iskrena i nekorektna, filozofirati o ciljanim odnosima i spermiogramu tvog muža. Tvoje godine su sad najjači faktor (prevedeno: najveći problem) i to vrijeme koje još imate morate dobro iskoristiti. Oprosti što sam ovako iskrena, ali najveća ti je šansa za uspjeh, po meni, ako trezveno i koncentrirano sad krenete, a ne rasplinjavate se na sporedne stvari (spermiogram itd.). Sretno!!!

Jedini je bed što se spermiogram na VV-u čeka i po par mjeseci i androlog koji put ispada kao bottleneck koji sprječava pristup ginekologu. Probaj se ispodogovoarat da vam nešto rade dok čekate spermiogram, s obzirom na tvoju dob. Ako ne ide tamo (na VV-u) zbog njihovih budžetskih ograničenja, ako imate sredstava, probajte negdje privatno.

Svima sretno!

----------


## gričanka

> AB, nema ti polip veze s tim, prije jmbg


... :Laughing:  ... iako, ajde da si to napisala nekoj "mlađahnoj" poput mene, jer AB je za mene ipak i još uvijek pomladak u klubu  :Wink:  
A što se tiče PMSarenja i mengarenja, izdrži još malo, uskoro će ti to postati prošlost  :Love:  
*AB* , baš sam neki dan zaključila kako je bez PMSa i M , život bezbrižan!
A kad ćeš na histeroskopiju? 
*Taca*,skupljanje nalaza ide tj. bi išlo kao po špagi da nema one specifičnosti moje krvne grupe pa sam se nahodala oko vađenja krvi, a ništa konkretno nisam riješila :grrrr: (grupa A, Rh+, a indirek.antigl.test pozitivan -a treba biti neg- pa zbog toga obišla već 2 centralna laba jer moram vaditi krv uz aparat i svugdje pokazivati jedan papir/naputak o metodi vađenja moje krvi, i jučer me poslali na transfuzijsku medicinu jer su mi sve vrijednosti debelo ispod donjih granica, za pop.....t, ali neka riješit ću i to! Nije to ništa klinički značajno, ali mi uzme vremena i živaca.
*Glacova*, super, super, i tebi ćemo uskoro vibrati!
*Mimek*, još malo, i vama dvjema  :Kiss: 
*Vikki*, pridružujem se curama, na idućoj kavi ćemo razraditi planove za tebe 
*Tiki* ~~~~~~~~ za petak  :Heart: 
Koke, svima big hug

----------


## ina33

Garden, gore sam mislila reći da dok čekate spermiogram (realno, to vam može biti i do iza Nove godine), ako imate sredstava, probate i negdje privatno u ZG-u (imate 2 mjesta - Poliklinika Vili ili Poliklika IVF) odraditi jedan prirodni IVF.

----------


## ina33

Ili, ako vidite da to previše šteka na VV-u (imaju dosta ograničenja, a puno pacijenata), ako dođe i Nova godina, a vi još u dijagnostici, možeš razmišljati i da se prebacite negdje drugo (tipa Vinogradska), gdje su čekanja manja i pritsak pacijenata manji. Ono što vam je sad najvažnije je vrijeme, važnije čak i od mjesta liječenja, rekla bih, je da upadnete tamo di vas sad mogu primit na IVF u nekom ne predugom razdoblju.

----------


## gričanka

*Ina,* sve si dobro napisala i sigurna sam da Garden kod dr A neće gubiti vrijeme na ciljane odnose i AIHove, on to ne prakticira u starijih pacijentica. Samo, sigurno će je prethodno poslati na vađenje hormona i utvrđivanje krvne grupe sa pratećim markerima, a da se to i obavi brzo, mogla bi uletit za postupak u 11.om mjesecu (krajem) ili čak prosincu, a znamo kako W uvijek potroši sredstva tijekom godine, pa se događa da se u tim mjesecima postupci ne rade jer nema love. Zapravo, pošto se to dešava već 3 godine za redom, smatram to već pravilom.
A problem je i androlog, kao što si napisala, iako sam za dr P koji od nedavno radi umjesto dr M čula da je puno brži i efikasniji (prvo pitanje je koliko supruga ima godina) pa će i tu možda bolje proći u odnosu na samo čekanje nalaza i rezultata spermiograma.

----------


## vikki

> *Vikki*, kakav ti je ratni plan???


Pitaj Tacu  :Grin:  Nije mi baš do ratovanja, al će me ona opremiti i složiti strateški plan  :Smile: 




> Pridružuješ li se Glacovoj i Mare ili ćeš s Tacom na čr.?


čr.  :Confused:

----------


## ina33

> iako sam za dr P koji od nedavno radi umjesto dr M čula da je puno brži i efikasniji (prvo pitanje je koliko supruga ima godina)


Ajme, hvala Bogu, čovjek (ili žena) s fokusom na bitno!

----------


## mare41

čr=črnomerec :Smile:

----------


## gričanka

> Ajme, hvala Bogu, čovjek (ili žena) s fokusom na bitno!


  :Smile:  ... čovjek, čovjek (dr Peroš)
...OT: nećeš vjerovati, ali kad ga je MM zvao u svibnju jer je zbog svog epididimitisa tijekom priprema za Prag trebao urološki i androloški pregled, dr je prvo pitao _Koliko supruga ima godina_ i na začuđeno _Zašto_ MMa je rekao _Ako je iznad 40, onda hitno preko kod MPO ginekologa_ ... eto !

----------


## AuroraBlu

> čr.


Črnomerec  :Smile: 

*Garden,* ja bi na tvom mjestu otišla ponovno na pregled kod Alebića kad skupiš ove osnovne nalaze: hormone, briseve, papu, krvnu grupu, hepatitis, hiv... - a s tim si gotova za mjesec dana. Nemoj čekati nalaz spermiograma (ako za njega na VV toliko treba). Inače, u Petrovoj je gotov isti dan, možeš ga eventualno tamo napraviti da imaš za pokazati doktoru kao smjernicu hoće li raditi icsi ili obični ivf. I dakle, s tim nalazima koje do tada skupiš pokušaj se ubaciti u 11.mj. Na 12.mj.ne računaj jer je svugdje zastoj, nitko od njih ne radi od badnjaka, sve negdje do 10.1. otprilike. Osim, privatno, naravno.

----------


## vikki

> čr=črnomerec


Aha! Jesam dovitljiva  :Embarassed:  . Ne znam, nemam pojma, ne da mi se ni misliti što ću, a kamoli poduzimati nešto konkretno. Jednostavno mi je dosta i mislim da je vrijeme da odustanem.

----------


## AuroraBlu

> čr.


Črnomerec  :Smile: 

*Garden,* ja bi na tvom mjestu otišla ponovno na pregled kod Alebića kad skupiš ove osnovne nalaze: hormone, briseve, papu, krvnu grupu, hepatitis, hiv... - a s tim si gotova za mjesec dana. Nemoj čekati nalaz spermiograma (ako za njega na VV toliko treba). Inače, u Petrovoj je gotov isti dan, možeš ga eventualno tamo napraviti da imaš za pokazati doktoru kao smjernicu hoće li raditi icsi ili obični ivf. I dakle, s tim nalazima koje do tada skupiš pokušaj se ubaciti u 11.mj. Na 12.mj.ne računaj jer je svugdje zastoj, nitko od njih ne radi od badnjaka, sve negdje do 10.1. otprilike. Osim, privatno, naravno.

----------


## gričanka

> .  Inače, u Petrovoj je gotov isti dan, možeš ga eventualno tamo napraviti da imaš za pokazati doktoru kao smjernicu hoće li raditi icsi ili obični ivf.


...ne, ne može, na Wu ne priznaju spermiogram rađen drugdje, samo njihov!

----------


## AuroraBlu

> ...ne, ne može, na Wu ne priznaju spermiogram rađen drugdje, samo njihov!


ma znam da ne priznaju, ali priznaju ga bilo gdje drugdje osim na W. Pa dok čeka 3 mjeseca, može joj poslužiti u slučaju da se odluči za privatno ili za neku drugu kliniku...

*Vikki*, kako samo odustati!?!? mislim da ipak trebaš poduzeti nešto konkretno prije definitivne odluke. nećeš ni ti biti mirna ako to ne odradiš do kraja.

----------


## m arta

vikki, vi ste moja nada da još nije sve propalo.  :Smile: 
nema odustajanja. 

tiki ~~~~~ :Heart:  za petak

ja još ne mengarim, al očekujem do kraja tjedna.  :Smile: 

pozdrav svima!  :Smile:

----------


## garden42

SUper si ina33, ono što je meni sad najpotrebnije je realnost i konkretnost  i netko tko će bit iskren do kraja. Mogu ti reći kad slušam tebe kao da slušam svog dr, skoro iste riječi, bez uljepšavanja. Nema veće pomoći od iskrenosti, zato hvala ti puno na tome, to me uzemlji i usmjeri, i daješ mi realnu sliku koja ja često nemam u životu.  Rekao je da će se potrudit oko androloga i spermiogram jel  ako budem čekala red da ću već uć u menopauzu. Tolika je frka. TAco70, bila si u pravu, sam je predložio.Znači sad ili nikad takoreć. 
Moja baka je ostala trudna s 50, imala je blizance ali je imala AB...i kak si mogao znati da je 42 već totalno knap, to ti je to.
Znate šta cure,ja sam svjesna da je kod mene sad vrijeme za realnost, spuštanje na zemlju i čistu šljaku, ali i dalje vjerujem i u čuda pa nek veli ko kaj hoće, previše je čuda oko nas da bi prestale vjerovat.  :Smile: .pusa vam svima.

----------


## ina33

> _Koliko supruga ima godina_ i na začuđeno _Zašto_ MMa je rekao _Ako je iznad 40, onda hitno preko kod MPO ginekologa_ ... eto !


Mašala, daj Bože da svi uvedu u praksu tu trijažu, jer ne radi se tu samo o muškarcu, nego o paru.

----------


## gričanka

> Pitaj Tacu  Nije mi baš do ratovanja, al će me ona opremiti i složiti strateški plan


... čitajući ovo, mislim da tvoja odluka o odustajanju ipak još nije konačna  :Love:

----------


## lastavica1979

Ja kad sam isla prvi put na vv priznali su mi spermiogram iz poliklinike Škvorc nisam imala nikakvog problema dr L nije stvarao problem da mora bit njihov

----------


## mikulica

evo i nas dvije nakon dugo vremena..pozdrav svima...gričanka čestitamo...garden sretno, ja sam bila pacijent doktora A. prvi ivf uspješan, ovo ljeto navrsala 41.,cekamo nasu curicu početkom 12., sretno

----------


## ina33

Lastavice, možda ne "tlače" žene u 39+, u biti.. nadam se da tu ipak kuže kontekst i prosljeđuju žene prije ginićima.

Garden, mislim da si na dobrom mjestu, ti još malo požuruj, ako bude potrebe. Vjeruj u čuda, ali poduzimaj korake kao da se neće dogoditi... da parafraziram druga Tita, ipak smo mi ta generacija  :Smile: . Vidim da si proaktivna pozitiva, a to je veliki plus!

Sretno svima!

----------


## gričanka

*Mikulice* hvala  :Smile:  baš sam se pitala kamo si nestala, pozzz tebi i curki  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## AuroraBlu

> Lastavice, možda ne "tlače" žene u 39+, u biti.. nadam se da tu ipak kuže kontekst i prosljeđuju žene prije ginićima.


Lastavica je 79.godište, tako da joj sigurno godine nisu bile razlog za priznavanje spermio.s polilinike Škvorc. To s inzistiranjem na njihovom spermiogramu uopće nije profesionalno, ni kolegijalno. To znači da nijedan drugi laboratorij ne valja?! I što imaju analizirat 3 mjeseca?!?!?!

----------


## ina33

E, to ti je staro pitanje. Svojedobno je kružilo to da priznaju spermiograme iz KB Rijeka. Ni meni nije jasno što toliko traje, tj. jasno mi je da je to jedan način buferiranja, ali dobna skupina iz ovog topica bi trebala bit izuzeta i drago mi je da je to sve više tako...

----------


## andream

Mislim da je poanta čekanja spermiograma više u njima odgovarajućem pritjecanju pacijenata, bolje reći to dođe kao neko usko grlo koje treba proći da im kapaju pacijenti na način koji njima odgovara.
Drugim riječima, to je posljedica baš velike navale pacijenata kod njih. Mi smo još poslušali androloga Č i MM je išao na operaciju varikokele, što je bilo s naše strane čisto gubljenje vremena, a s njihove opet i još samo jedan kanal kojim je postupak prolongiran. I mene je uz to dr A slao na inseminacije, iako sam bila već u 38-oj. Doduše rekao mi je na prvom pregledu već da ću ostati trudna, što se na sreću i obistinilo.
Sad smo u Vinogradskoj obavili spermiogram u Petrovoj i to je najmanje od čekanja svih pretraga.

----------


## gričanka

> Mislim da je poanta čekanja spermiograma više u njima odgovarajućem pritjecanju pacijenata, bolje reći to dođe kao neko usko grlo koje treba proći da im kapaju pacijenti na način koji njima odgovara.


... potpis na ovo. I mi smo previše vremena izgubili na andrologiji, iako je MM odbio operaciju varikokele koju je dr Č (čini mi se) sugerirao gotovo svakome  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## tiki_a

Ne stignem vas pratiti kako treba  :Sad: , toliko sam zmrdana od posla, a sutra i prekosutra ludnica koju nam poslodavac još više naraši, bespotrebno  :Mad: . 
Ovo s poslom je ispričnica što vas ne mogu detaljno pratiti.
Moje js izgleda više nisu dobre. Biolog je rekao da su baš bili jako pažljivi kod ICSI, ali da se jedna js odmah raspala, druga se nije oplodila i jedna se oplodila. Vidjet ću sutra da li je još na životu. Od ove godine mi nikako ne ide, pa jednom se morao osjetiti pad. Samo da sad ne vrtim previše film u glavi da li je takav produženi postupak za mene bio loš, jer izgleda da nije ako vidim kako se debljao endometrij. Sada sam sigurna da sam donijela ispravnu odluku, ovaj mi je zadnji. Naravno da sam bila tužna kad sam saznala za rezultat, ali sve u svemu tako treba biti i u konačnici ću biti sretna da nemam više...još jednom pa još pa još...Već na čekanju punkcije sam osjetila da mi se više ne da. Ali ponese te dobar rezultat...
Javim se sutra s novostima.
Moram se  :Laughing:  na JMBG od naše mare41
I  :Laughing:  na šparanje materijala od andreinog m
mikulica  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## gričanka

Draga Tiki,  :Heart: 
...čekam s tobom i vjerujem da nije još sve gotovo  :Love:

----------


## taca70

Tiki_a, kako god da bude jako je vazno da osjetis mir i da si donijela ispravnu odluku.~~~~~ da ta jedna bude za transfer.

----------


## Mimek

tiki_a ~~~~~ za mrvu u labu

----------


## mare41

Mimek :Heart: 
tiki, i ja ko Mimek 
garden, ne brini se, i mi druge smo "okrutne", pitaj Mojcu :Smile: , evo preliminarno za drugi tjedan-može kava srijeda? Da ne upadamo u termine kava drugih klinika...

----------


## tiki_a

Još uvijek vjerujem da taca ima dobar plan za vikki  :Smile:

----------


## vikki

> Još uvijek vjerujem da taca ima dobar plan za vikki


 :Wink: 

Tiki, navijamo za tu jednu ali vrijednu  :Heart:

----------


## rozalija

> tiki, navijamo za tu jednu ali vrijednu



x
:-d:-d:-d:-d

----------


## sretna35

i ovdje za jednu, ali vrijednu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~

----------


## andream

Tiki, jako puno slučajeva znam da je baš ta jedna bila dobitna, zato... ma sve znaš.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Tiki*, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za tvoju mrvu u labu!

----------


## ina33

Tiki_a, vibram ~~~~~~~~~!

----------


## Mojca

*Tiki*, držim fige da ta jedna bude jako vrijedna...  I dragi je dobio direktivu da ih drži!  :Smile:  Idem sad i s psima popričati malo o tome!  :Smile:  

*Mare*, može kava u srijedu, to će mi biti zadnji dan bolovanja, rado ću se družiti s vama prije povratka u paklenu mašinu.
*Garden*, nadam se da se vidimo, niš se ti ne brini, cure su mrak.  :Smile:  

Svima laku noć... :Love:

----------


## Marnie

Dobro jutro cure  :Smile: 
javljam se da malo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za Tiki_a-nu mrvu u labu  :Smile: .

----------


## garden42

OVo mi zvuči itekako točno.

----------


## Mojca

Jutro svima... i meni je mrva u labu bila prva misao jutros. I dalje ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~.

----------


## garden42

Vidimo se u srijedu, radim u centru do 16.30 pa javite gdje i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za mrvu

----------


## garden42

> Mislim da je poanta čekanja spermiograma više u njima odgovarajućem pritjecanju pacijenata, bolje reći to dođe kao neko usko grlo koje treba proći da im kapaju pacijenti na način koji njima odgovara.
> Drugim riječima, to je posljedica baš velike navale pacijenata kod njih. Mi smo još poslušali androloga Č i MM je išao na operaciju varikokele, što je bilo s naše strane čisto gubljenje vremena, a s njihove opet i još samo jedan kanal kojim je postupak prolongiran. I mene je uz to dr A slao na inseminacije, iako sam bila već u 38-oj. Doduše rekao mi je na prvom pregledu već da ću ostati trudna, što se na sreću i obistinilo.
> Sad smo u Vinogradskoj obavili spermiogram u Petrovoj i to je najmanje od čekanja svih pretraga.


sorry, još ne kužim komp, ali na ovo sam mislila da zvuči itekako točno

----------


## kata1

Tiki do neba ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za tvoju hrabru mrvu

Svima najdražim kokama  :Heart:  :Kiss:

----------


## zeljana

Tiki_ a  :Heart:  ~~~~~~~~~vibram~~~~

----------


## taca70

Tiki_a, nestrpljivo cekam da se javis.
Moj dr. danas veli da bi mi radio biopsiju endometrija zbog stalnog spotinga sto ga navodi na sumnju da mozda nesto ometa implantaciju a moram vaditi i AMH.Uglavnom, postupak vjerojatno u 12.mj.Jos kaze da mi je desni jajnik skoro skroz zakrzljao od endometrioze a lijevi je zato skroz ok pa se uzdamo u njega.Skoro da bih zapjevala: ne idi nikad desno....

----------


## mare41

taca, a šta onda s biopsijom, prije 12. ili?? I moj desni je prvi otkazao poslušnost, čini mi se da je još neko spominjao slično.

----------


## Mojca

Taca, nadam se da ćemo u prosincu ili siječnju pjeviti "Kad si sretan, ti udari dlan o dlan!"  :Smile:  
Meni je lijevi jajnik jadan... Nije još zakazao u proizvodnji, sljubio se s bridom uterusa i ne miče... i gotovo svo vrijeme ga osjećam. Čim je malo hladno ili vlažno, boli.

----------


## garden42

I moj desni je skiknuo. Mrtav umoran  :Smile: .Meni je B6 uvijek pomagao kod spottinga, to je realno, a alternativno su jajnici stvaralaštvo, mi žene koje se baš ne znamo prepustit i uvijek moramo bit jake skoro kao muškarci imamo problema s desnom stranom, previše se potrošimo, desna strana je muška strana. E, nek me sad malo bedina MM.  :Smile:  , malo sam zakasnila sa spoznajom.ha,ha,..

----------


## tiki_a

Hvala cure  :Embarassed: . Jedva čekam da i ja počnem slati vibrice jednoj od vas ili još bolje velikoj listopadnoj ekipi!
Zbog gužve na poslu zaboravila sam nazvati biologa u 12 h  :Evil or Very Mad: , sjetih se u 13 h i srećom još je bio tamo, uf kako sam odahnula, dogovorili smo transfer u subotu - za biologa D.  :Naklon: , pitam jel živa, kaže da, razvija se zametak  :Smile: .
Naravno da mi je zbog pritiska na poslu iscjedak taman, uvijek bude tako kad sam u strci zbrci, nisam se sjetila da li sam popila jutros utrogestan pa sam ga popila kasnije, navečer ću ubaciti 2 vaginalno kako ne bi pretjerala.
taca70, KONAČNO netko želi ispitati zbog čega je spotting, eto baš me zanima što ćeš saznati nakon biopsije endića.
Koke i one manje  :Kiss:

----------


## angel 1

*Tiki*  držim fige da je ta jedna baš ona prava  :Yes:

----------


## Mojca

Tiki, super!!!!! Vibramo dalje!  :Smile:

----------


## taca70

Tiki_a, zilav taj tvoj malac.Samo neka lijepo nastavi s akcijom.Bas mi je drago.
Mare41, biopsija mi zakazana 11.10., mozda poslije bude i neka kontrolna histeroskopija a dobila sam uputu i za alternativu cemu inace nisam sklona ali probat cu.Rekla sam dr.:ako vi kazete da idem na Mjesec-ja na Mjesec.

----------


## garden42

Tiki sretno i nedaj se !!!

----------


## ina33

> Jos kaze da mi je desni jajnik skoro skroz zakrzljao od endometrioze a lijevi je zato skroz ok pa se uzdamo u njega.Skoro da bih zapjevala: ne idi nikad desno....


Umirem, fakat duhovito  :Smile: ! I moj lijevi je zalijepljen uz brid uterusa, ali šljaka još. Tj. oba su kao relativno OK, ali im je oduvijek trebalo pjevat budnice (kasne, sporovozni), jednom im je dr i zapjevala "budiii se istok i zaapad".

----------


## tiki_a

:Laughing:  cure su propjevale!

----------


## mravak

tiki_a za tvoju mrvicu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:

----------


## Mojca

Evo ja biram cd-ove za rođendan mog starog u subotu, pa sam naletila na CD Ive Robića, tak je sav optimističan...  :Smile:   prijavljujem da sam i proplesala.  :Smile:  Kažu da je važno razgibati zdjelicu na što više načina..  :Smile:

----------


## Marnie

tiki_a odlično za tvog malog žilavca  :Smile: !!!

----------


## gričanka

*Tiki* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za tvoju mrvu i ET  :Heart: 
Raspjevana *Taca*  :Smile:  ...znači uskoro ćeš i ti u akciju!
Koke  :Love:

----------


## taca70

Cure, pomozite mi da ponovim gradivo.Jel bolje AMH vaditi pocetkom ciklusa ili nema veze?Kad i gdje tocno trebam doci?Koliko se ceka nalaz?

----------


## vikki

2. dan ciklusa, tako preporučuju u Vinigradskoj. Ne treba se naručiti, oko 270 kn (koju kunu manje), nalaz mailom za 7-8 dana, a zatim i poštom (može nalaz i ranije i kasnije, dr. pita je l' hitno). Nakon vađenja krvi popričaš malo s dr. Tišlarić, i možeš je pitati što te zanima, vrlo je susretljiva (bar je meni bila, mada sam žurila i ulovila je u hodniku još u jakni pa smo tamo razglabale).

----------


## vikki

Baš me zanima tvoj AMH (bacila bih i okladu  :Grin: ). Vjerujem da ću zadržati svoje vodeće mjesto u niskom AMH-u u klubu (kojem još službeno ni ne pripadam, što ti je ambicija  :Cool: ).

----------


## alec

*tiki* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za subotu i malenog borca. navijamo svim srcem  :Heart:  :Heart: .

----------


## vikki

> *tiki* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za subotu i malenog borca. navijamo svim srcem .


 *
X ! 
*

----------


## taca70

Vikki, hvala za info, vec si mi sve to rekla ali ubrzano senilim.Danas sam na UZV imala 4 antralca na lijevom jajniku i 0 bodova na desnom tako da se ne nadam puno boljem nalazu AMH od tvog.U pon ili ut bih vec mogla ici u Vinogradsku.

----------


## mare41

taca, ja uvijek za okladu-iznad 5 je ziher :Smile: , još ne vjerujem u razgovor s tom inž dok ne objavi neki rad :Smile: 
draga tiki~~~

----------


## m arta

dobro jutro koke!
evo jedna kavica 2 u 1 iz osijeka. :Smile: 

meni će danas izgleda biti 1dc kako stvari stoje. :Smile:  i počinjem sa "pikanjem"
dr je prepisao da pijemo antibiotik Hiramicin i MM i ja.
nisam nigdje pročitala da je netko uzimao antibiotike kad je počeo sa pikanjem ili.....

----------


## vikki

> taca, ja uvijek za okladu-iznad 5 je ziher


O, da! Ja se kladim na > 7  :Smile:  A razgovor je samo informativni, nema se tu u što vjerovati ili ne.

----------


## vikki

m arta, sretno! Hiramicin se uzima u stimulaciji, od 1. dana M., oboje partnera.

----------


## Mojca

Taco, bit će AMH ok... a razgovor s dr. T. je totalna formalnost, ume generalije, pita za FSH i objasni što je AMH... doduše, meni se teta zapravo svidjela jer je pitala da li je to neka greška s mojom godinom rođenja.  :Smile:  Nije nikako mogla vjerovati da nije greška.  I iako mi je AMH manji od 5, dr. R. nije pokazao nikakvu zabrinutost zbog toga. Sretno.

----------


## m arta

hvala vikki.

----------


## matto

Tiki mislim na tebe, evo svratih da ti poželim sreću za subotu, 
inače cure često vas čitam, a uskoro bi me mogle i primiti u klub :Wink:

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Taco*, bila si kod svog omiljenog doktora ili u Petrovoj? Baš mi je zanimljivo to s biopsijom endometrija... čitala sam da se insuficijencija žutog tijela dokazuje upravo biopsijem endometrija. Zanima me, da li ti je doktor rekao nešto o tome, ako se upravo to dokaže biopsijom - koji je lijek??? mislim da je jedino rješenje dodavanje progesterona u 2.fazi ciklusa, odnosno redovito uzimanje duphastona od 15.do 25. dc.

Ja sam vadila AMH prije godinu dana u Vinogradskoj, bio mi je 4.dc - i nisam razgovarala ni sa kim od osoblja. u kojem trenutku ste vi došle do te inženjerke T??? Nalaz sam dobila poštom. Jedino što sam se, kad sam došla na vađenje krvi, natezala s neljubaznom sestrom oko naručivanja, da ili ne, pa mi je ipak pozvalaneku osobu (vjerojatno je to bila inženjerka T.) koja mi je rekla da se ne treba naručivati za vađenje amh i inhibina b jer se to plaća - ali da taj dan izvadim samo amh (bio mi je 4.dc) a da inhibin dođem idući mjesec baš 2.dc jer je za inhibin bitno da bude 2.dc. Na kraju ga nisam nikad ni vadila.

*Tiki*, samo nek malac raste ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Mare, mojca, vikki, i ostale cure, Vidimo se u srijedu na kavici.

*m arta*, sretno s pikanjem!!! nek bude dobitno! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## taca70

AuroraBlu, tisucu puta sam upozoravala sve svoje ginekologe da ja od 18.god skoro nemam m bez 4-6 dana spotinga i nailazila ili na odmahivanje rukom ili na jednostavan zakljucak da je to manjak progesterona.Tako je bilo i sa dr.V sve do jucer jer se bas pogodilo da sam dosla 23.dc i da je na pregledu to vidio a endo mi je bio samo 5,5mm sto je kaze on pretanko bez obzira na moje godine.Osim tog problema sa progesteronom koji je posljedica slabe ovulacije, spoting je i podloga za razvoj bakterija u endometriju pa dr.sada sumnja na slabu receptivnost mog enda i ima zelju da sve preispita.

----------


## AuroraBlu

stvarno žalosno da se nitko nije pozabavio time ranije... biopsija se radi ambulantno ili pod općom? jesi li uzimala svih ovih godina dabroston/duphaston?

----------


## vikki

Aurora, meni su dok sam plaćala nalaz rekli da se nakon vađenja krvi javim kat niže dr. T.
A što se spottinga tiče, i meni su svi odmahivali rukom na to. Kad je bio najžešći, ni dabroston nije pomagao (no tada sam i zatrudnjivala); oslabio je nakon druge kiretaže, a nakon 3. netragom nestao.

----------


## ina33

> Ja sam vadila AMH prije godinu dana u Vinogradskoj, bio mi je 4.dc - i nisam razgovarala ni sa kim od osoblja. u kojem trenutku ste vi došle do te inženjerke T??? Nalaz sam dobila poštom.


Ja sam ga vadila, ako se dobro sjećam, negdje početkom ove godine, tad su svi po defaultu išli kod inženjerke na razgovor i ispitivalo se dijagnoza i ostalo. Valjda da imaju neki kontekst za te nalaze, negdje mi je i poslala mail zašto taj razgovor traže, otprilike je tako bilo. Inženjerka (ja sam pričala s nekom mladom, ne Tišlarić) je bila izuzetno ljubazna.

----------


## AuroraBlu

Naručila sam se kod dr.R.u pon.ili utorak ujutro (gužva je naravno, morat ću čekati) na uzv. pa ćemo konačno vidjeti što je na stvari... danas brojim 2.dc, m.je ovaj put vrlo obilna, za razliku od zadnjih par ciklusa.

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Matto*, nemoj žurit  :Wink:

----------


## taca70

AuroraBlu, ja ti nisam nikada bila na nekoj stalnoj terapiji za spoting, pokusali su malo sa Utrogestanima i Dabrostonima ali nisu me drzali.Pitao me dr i kako je bilo sa spotingom nakon svakog ET-a, rekla sam da me samo "drzao" Choragon koji sam primila na dan transfera.On kaze da je dr.R poduzeo sve sto se moglo i da on sada hoce potraziti bilo sto drugo da ne bude poslije "a sta ako...".Vidim da imamo temu za kavicu i da ce biti aktivna rasprava.Jedva cekam.

----------


## Mojca

I ja jedva čekam.... Čini mi se da je to tema o kojoj moram puno učiti. Budite mi dobro u ovaj kišni petak...

----------


## ina33

E, da, na razgovor s inženjerkom se išlo odmah nakon vađenja krvi, rekli su nam da nas tako sve mole (ovi gore di se krv vadi, onda se silazi dole kod inženjerke, oni tamo rade i genetska testiranja u trudnoći - double, kombinirani).

----------


## andream

Ja sam vadila u 7.mj AMH i nisam išla na nikakav razgovor (inhibin se tada nije vadio jer nije bilo markera). Sad u 9.mj na konzultacijama dr T me nije ni pitao za inhibin, upisao je samo vrijednost AMH-a.

----------


## AuroraBlu

Andream, pa nisi se pohvalila da si amh vadila  :Smile:  Koja ti je vrijednost?

----------


## andream

pisala sam još i prije, vrijednost mi je 13,5 (to je u granicama smanjene plodnosti). Tješim se da je skoro pa na granici sa zadovoljavajućom plodnosti (od 15,7 na dalje).

----------


## tiki_a

> *Matto*, nemoj žurit


 Baš sam to htjela napisati  :Grin: 
m arta, veselim se tvom startu i žao mi je što nisam uspjela popiti jutarnju osječku  :Coffee: 
alec  :Heart:  i Kaja  :Zaljubljen: 
Marnie, kada će neka akcija?

----------


## Mojca

Tiki,  sretno sutra!  :Smile: 
Puno snage mrvici!

----------


## andream

Tiki, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za mrvicu i da si nam od danas T ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Marnie

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ danas za Tiki_a!!
Ja ću u akciju početkom 10. mj. - prirodnjak budući da za mene nema smisla ništa drugo.

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Tiki,* *~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*

----------


## ina33

Vibrice za tiki_a ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!!!

----------


## Mimek

> *Tiki,* *~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*


 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## rikikiki

Tiki, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ i ovdje za malenu mrvu. Sjeti se da je i meni dobitni postupak bio onaj "zadnji", a i embrij nije bio baš najbolji za 3 dc ... tak da se nadam  :Heart: !!!

U ponedjeljak idem vadit hormone ... bit će mi 4. dc ... znači od Inhibina ništa  :Rolling Eyes: ! Mislim da ću ipak ja biti pobjednica najnižeg AMH  :Cool: , možete se sve sakrit (zadnji put rez bio 0,066 - probajte se mjerit s tim  :Laughing: ).

I da, mislim da su ona objašnjenja referentnih vrijednosti glupe, ono smanjena plodnost i slično ... tu se radi o skraćenom vremenu plodnosti, tj. plodno razdoblje će potrajati kraće nego kod nekog tko ima višu vrijednost AMH.

Javim rezultat!

----------


## mare41

riki, taj prošli broj ti je iz priv. laba, u drugim mjernim jedinicama koje treba pretvoriti, i mene bode taj nespretno izabrani termin, al mislili su najbolje :Smile: , čekamo tvoj rezultat.

----------


## mare41

Link o AMH koga zanima: http://www.advancedfertility.com/amh-fertility-test.htm , termin ovarijska rezerva je precizniji, al ovi termini u tablicama iz Vinog. su za "širu upotrebu", ovo smo već lani linkali, al evo opet (zgodno objašnjeno): http://www.endolabor.kbsm.hr/AMH.htm

----------


## Shanti

tiki...  :Heart: 

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## rikikiki

> riki, taj prošli broj ti je iz priv. laba, u drugim mjernim jedinicama koje treba pretvoriti


je, to je bio rezultat u ng/ml, a preračunoato u pmol-e je *0,47  uuužaas!!!*

Tko zna kako je sada skoro 3 godine kasnije  :Grin:  ... ah, saznat ćemo uskoro!

----------


## mare41

riki, pomnožila sam i ja (odavno :Smile: ), baš me zanima da li je do nekomparabilnosti različitih metoda pa bude odstupanja, čut će se :Smile: .

----------


## tiki_a

Jutro koke i kokičice,jučer sam bila sva neka pospana pa se nisam javljala. Konačno je sam postupak gotov i zbog toga se već dobro osjećam. Mrvica je 3. dan imala 8 stanica, a četvrti ujuto 16. Kaže biolog da je to već početak morule. Napisali su mi mirovanje, baš me začudilo, ali ja ću laganini, sutra idem raditi...
Sad nam je m arta na redu  :Smile:

----------


## andream

tiki, odlična vijest, a sad ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za mrvu.
A na poslu nek bude laganini, ali stvarno laganini (možda još jako malo budeš radila  :Smile:

----------


## Marnie

tiki_a, to je odlična vijest!

----------


## taca70

Tiki-_a, pa to vise mnije mrva.MNe moz6es bas mnikako malo duze odmirovati?Pripazi se.
Cure, mislite da treba proci mneko vrijeme od pumnkcije tj.stimuliramnog postupka do vademnja AMJH?
Oprostite, crkava moi tipkovmnica.

----------


## m arta

tiki, samo laganini.
primjetila sam da na poslu baš i ne možeš laganini.
ja sam si ostavila puno godišnjeg ove godine, tako da ne moram uzimati bolovanje. da bar dan dva ostanem kući.
sretno!
meni je danas 3dc počinjem sa gonalima 3 komada. :Smile:

----------


## vikki

Tiki_a  :Klap: 

Cure  :Heart:

----------


## mare41

taca, ovaj ciklus bi ti bilo taman za AMH, stigneš sad to obaviti?
tiki~~~~

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Tiki*, sve po planu, vibramo i dalje ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*Taca*, a koji ti je dan sutra?

*m arta*, samo hrabro!

----------


## taca70

Evo upravo sam pocela mengariti pa ne znam jel ok da odem u utorak.Rado bih odmah napravila i FSH i estradiol cisto radi usporedbe, valjda se mogu i oni tamo raditi uz placanje.Zadnju punkciju sam imala 12.7. i stalno mi se mota po glavi jesu li ti antralci stalno tu ili im treba neko vrijeme da se ponovo razviju.Citam da najvise AMH proizvode preantralni i mali antralni folikuli velicine do 4mm a u onima iznad 8mm AMH niti nema.Joj, uvijek sam bila streber.

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Taco*, odgovorit će ti Mare na ovo pitanje  :Smile:  Ali svejedno, ja mislim da ti to nema veze. Jer kad si 15.7. imala punkciju doktor ti je ispunktirao folikule koji su taj mjesec bili u igri. Da nisi išla u stimulaciju i punkciju od svih njih bi ti samo jedan sazrio a ostali propali. Idući mjesec su već izbili drugi antralni folikuli... hoću reći, svaki mjesec se pojave novi antralci, nisi punkcijom uništila višemjesečnu zalihu.
Kao što se stimulacijama *ne* troši ubrzano rezerva jajnih stanica, nego se samo koriste one koje u normalnom ciklusu ne bi nikad ni sazrele.

Možeš i sutra na vađenje krvi.

----------


## Mojca

Tiki, bravo!  :Smile:  Vibramo dalje i mislimo na mrvicu.  :Love: 
Zar nema načina da dobiješ bolovanje...?

----------


## mare41

Mare odgovorila na pp :Smile: , al više tehnikalije :Smile: .
 taco, sutra je i riki u Vinogad. :Smile: .

----------


## mare41

Aurora, kad je UZV? Hoćeš i ti gore kad i cure :Smile: ?

----------


## runi

Tiki_a ~~~~~~~~~~!!!!!
I samo pozitivne misli!!!!!

----------


## tiki_a

Mojca, nikako ne mogu sada na bolovanje, ali već sam se s time pomirila, više i nemam živaca ni tjedan dana biti doma kao čekalica, no inače bi rado malo promjene u životu jer posla mi je već stvarno preko glave, nekako mi se više ne da. Zrela za penziju.
taca70, nadam se dobrom nalazu sutra, prekosutra.

----------


## AuroraBlu

Idem sutra na uzv, ali Tomić mi je rekao da je bolje da odem bilo gdje privatno (rekla mu da idem Radončiću) jer imaju 3d uzv. Tako da sam sutra oko 11 u Viliju.

----------


## Mojca

Tiki, onda ti mogu samo poželjeti koliko toliko opušten tjedan. I vibrati dalje.  :Smile:

----------


## Mimek

> Zrela za penziju.


ili nešto drugo  :Smile:   :Zaljubljen: 

cure  :Klap:  za sve akcije

pozdrav trudnicama i vama koje ćete to uskoro biti

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Taco*, si bila danas u Vinogradskoj ili ćeš sutra? Ja ipak moram na histeroskopiju. Sutra u 9 imam dogovor s Kunom za pregled pa se nadam da će me uspjeti odmah ugurati u raspored.

----------


## rikikiki

Mislim da Taca nije bila u Vg danas ... barem je ja nisam vidjela. Obavila sam te hormončeke, a AMH i Inhibin sam platila 560 Kn. Bila na kratkom razgovoru s inžinjerkom T., a nalazi će biti za 10 dana mailom. Jedva čekam!!
AuroraBlu i sve ostale vibrrrrr vibrrrrr ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!!!

----------


## taca70

Nisam danas nikako mogla pa cu sutra.
Rikikiki, do koliko sati primaju?Idem u endo lab?
AuroraBlu, ipak je polip?

----------


## AuroraBlu

Izgleda da je, iako on kaže da je moguće i da je nabor endometrija. u svakom slučaju, to se ne može saznati nikako drugačije osim histeroskopijom. Ali nalazi se baš na sredini gore, točno gdje bi trebala biti implantacija, tako da, štogod to bilo, treba poravnati  :Smile: 

Taca, možda se sretnemo sutra

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Mimek*, još samo 68 dana  :Smile:  kako to brzo ide jednom kad počne...
A i *Gričank*i nam za koji dan prolazi prvo tromjesečje... Kako ćete skupa šetat u 2011  :Klap:

----------


## rikikiki

Ne znam do kada primaju ... ja sam došla oko 8 i čekala do 9 i još uvijek su uzimali uputnice. Dođeš gore na endokrinološki lab na 2. kat, ostaviš uputnicu na pultu i čekaš da te pozove na šalter ... dobiš neki brojček i čekaš da te prozovu za upis i plaćanje ... onda opet čekaš za vađenje. Mislim da su bolje prošli oni koji su došli kasnije, ja sam čekala od 8 do skoro do pola 9, a neki su došli nešto prije 9 i bili na redu skupa samnom.

----------


## AuroraBlu

> Ne znam do kada primaju ... ja sam došla oko 8 i čekala do 9 i još uvijek su uzimali uputnice. Dođeš gore na endokrinološki lab na 2. kat, ostaviš uputnicu na pultu i čekaš da te pozove na šalter ... dobiš neki brojček i čekaš da te prozovu za upis i plaćanje ... onda opet čekaš za vađenje. Mislim da su bolje prošli oni koji su došli kasnije, ja sam čekala od 8 do skoro do pola 9, a neki su došli nešto prije 9 i bili na redu skupa samnom.


Točno, najbolje ti je doći malo prije 9. U svakom slučaju, 3x čekaš na red, ali ide brže nego što se čini  :Smile:

----------


## Mimek

> *Mimek*, još samo 68 dana  kako to brzo ide jednom kad počne...
> A i *Gričank*i nam za koji dan prolazi prvo tromjesečje... Kako ćete skupa šetat u 2011


da, da... jedva čekam da i mi s vama odbrojavamo... nadam se da ćemo izdržati bar još 50-ak dana. Za sada sve bo. Šav drži, ali dete se okrenulo glavicom prema dole i viče: priprema, pozor....

kad te malo "proroštaju" odmah će se primiti. buš vidla.

sad će i tiki_a ostati trudna i krajem druge godine organizirat ćemo mi kavicu 39+babe i bebe  :Very Happy:

----------


## AuroraBlu

Sad nam je prva *Tiki* na redu, pa *m arta,* pa *mare*, a onda odmah ja planiram za njima. mene će slijediti *taca i vikki* još ove godine.... hm, i *glacova* je tu negdje, ne znam točno kad ona kreće, a *mojca* je u pripremama, ali računam negdje krajem ove godine...
Ako sam nekoga zaboravila, nek se slobodno ubaci  :Smile:  Mare, mogla bi nam složit listu da se možemo organizirati.

----------


## ina33

> i krajem druge godine organizirat ćemo mi kavicu 39+babe i bebe


Genijalno  :Smile: !!!!

Cure, sretno... AuroraBlu, histero ti je vrlo lagana op, sve će bit OK, a raščistit će se situacija!

----------


## tiki_a

> *Mimek*, još samo 68 dana  kako to brzo ide jednom kad počne...
> A i *Gričank*i nam za koji dan prolazi prvo tromjesečje... Kako ćete skupa šetat u 2011


Ovo je za jedan  :Shock: . ~~~~~našim trudnicama do kraja.
Dakle Mimek, babe i bebe  :Laughing:   :Laughing: 
AB, Mislim da će Marnie biti u grupi trudnica sa mare41.

----------


## mare41

babe i bebe :Laughing: 
Ne znam ni ja još listu, preksutra bilježim sve na papir :Smile: , al znam da je prva nakon tiki glacova :Smile: , ja dok dočekam pa onda lagano penzionerski na put, možda me i Marnie i mojca i još kogod prešišaju.
Aurora, nadam se da ćete uspjeti sad sve zbehandlati, nema smisla čekati još jedan ciklus.

----------


## taca70

Treba mi uputnica za AMH?
AuroraBlu, super ti je plan, pa neka se barem dio ostvari vec smo na konju.

----------


## mare41

taca, ne treba uputnica, samo kune, šta ne ideš sutra?

----------


## taca70

Ma idem ali zbuni me ovo s uputnicama.Oprostite, napravila sam citav kaos oko obicnog AMH, hvala na svim informacijama.Danas mi je napet dan, pricat cu vam u srijedu.Prelazim u alternatice sto nisam mogla ni u snu sanjati, totalni zaokret.

----------


## Mojca

Babe i bebe! Jako dobro!  :Very Happy:  

Ja ne znam što ću sama sa sobom... nadam se prvom postupku krajem godine ako se željezo popravi. A danas sam počela brijati da bi bilo najbolje da odem do dr. R. i ranije, pa on me nije ni pogledao, da ako ima još nešto, bolje da skuži sad, a ne uoči postupka. 
Drugo... pomisao na posao me tjera u očaj. Najrađe bi dala otkaz, pa što bude. 
S jedne strane boostam željezo a s druge ga stres na poslu nemilo jede. Pijem Euthyrox, a od sresa na poslu štitnjača ziher nema koristi. 

U svakom slučaju, tu sam, vjerna navijačica svima! Moram dodati da je i moj dragi iskreno navijao za Tiki, svaku večer me je pitao "ima li što novo s onom drugaricom".  :Smile:  Kad je čuo da je transfer protekao ok, bio je sav sretan i tražio da mu dam pet...  :Yes:  Sav se uživio! 

Veselim se kavi preksutra, samo... nisam uhvatila da je definirano mjesto i vrijeme... 
Svima  :Love:

----------


## mare41

Mojca, vrijeme druženja je uvijek standardno-od pola 5 pa kako ko stigne, a mjesto ovisi o vremenskoj prognozi, sutra bi trebalo biti toplo pa možemo na staro mjesto, a ako bude friško prebacimo se unutra.
I mene zaintrigirala alternativa, čekam izvješće sutra, i držim fige Aurori za današnji dogovor.

----------


## Mojca

Dakle, nosim dekicu...  :Smile:  jer meni ovo nije ni blizu toploga.  :Sad:

----------


## AuroraBlu

Cure, ja u akciji  :Smile:  Sutra sam na histeroskopiji u Vinogradskoj!
To znači da me nema na kavici. Baš mi je žao što propuštam temu spottinga, ali nadoknadit ćemo brzo..

Svima  :Kiss: .

----------


## taca70

Aurora, ne trebas vaditi nalaze prije histero?To je stvarno dobro jer u Petrovoj dave oko toga.Super da si uspjela tako brzo dogovoriti.
Ja sam jutros napravila AMH i uspjela se izboriti za FSH i E2 uz potpisivanje 3 razlicite izjave.

----------


## mare41

Meni je za povaditi nalaze u Petrovoj pred histero trebao godišnji ili bolovanje pa sam odustala, mislim da u Vinogradskoj imaju moderniju aparaturu pa je poštedno za pacijenta, Aurora, nek ide tako brzo pa si slijedeći ciklus u akciji.
taca, super si to riješila, samo ne kužim šta si potpisivala? Jer nisi naručena? Pozdrav Vinogradskoj i nadam se da će riješiti to što lab ne prati MPO, pogotovo jer vjerujem da će biti veći priliv pacijenata nakon urušavanja VV.

----------


## taca70

Potpisivala sam nesto da narucujem analizu, pa da ju dobrovoljno placam i jos nesto, nisam bas gledala jer sam ostala unutra skoro pola sata.

----------


## AuroraBlu

> Potpisivala sam nesto da narucujem analizu, pa da ju dobrovoljno placam i jos nesto, nisam bas gledala jer sam ostala unutra skoro pola sata.


Tako dugo si razgovarala s inžinjerkom o AMH? Velika je novost da su postali tako komunikativni i susretljivi u laboratoriju.

----------


## taca70

Ma ne, to sam potpisivala na upisu prije vadenja krvi a dr. sam vidjela na 30sek, samo je popunila kratki upitnik i to je sve.

----------


## Shanti

> Ne znam do kada primaju ... ja sam došla oko 8 i čekala do 9 i još uvijek su uzimali uputnice. Dođeš gore na endokrinološki lab na 2. kat, ostaviš uputnicu na pultu i čekaš da te pozove na šalter ... dobiš neki brojček i čekaš da te prozovu za upis i plaćanje ...


Padam s Marsa, ali meni ovo doista nije jasno (ne to što si ti napisala, draga Rikikiki, nego princip): dobije se uputnica ginekologa za AMH, i ipak se mora plaćati puna cijena?!  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Shanti*, uputnica treba kad vadiš sve druge hormone. za amh i inhibin b se ide bez uputnice, na plaćanje.

Kad ćeš nam doći na kavicu da upoznamo i malu Shanticu  :Smile:

----------


## andream

Ne, ne može se dobiti uputnica za AMH jer plaćaš sam taj hormon (kao i inhibin). Ja sam za sve druge hormone imala uputnicu i baš zbog tog plaćanja AMH-a sve drugo je bilo i bez naručivanja i bez potpisivanja. Čak i progesteron 21 dc.

----------


## Shanti

Uputnica se ne može dobiti čak ni ako MPO-ovac s druge klinike zatraži AMH, na povijesti bolesti?

Mala Shantica bi vas rado upoznala, samo čekamo da se izorganiziramo. A to nije tako jednostavno. Treba nam lijepo vrijeme&kraće popodnevno spavanje ili lokacija bliža nama...  :Grin:

----------


## mare41

Evo mene opet: AMH nije pretraga koju prizna HZZO, dakle nikakve uputnice ne vrijede niti su potrebne, HZZO će jednom možda o tome početi razmišljati, nakon što se dođe do spoznaja (preko radova, npr) o korisnosti i važnosti te pretrage.

----------


## frka

samo da se ubacim o AMH - ja sam ga vadila na VV-u prije postupka i nista nisam platila tako da za neke vec ide preko HZZO-a. ali mislim da je to samo za njihove pacijente...

(inace, dan danas nemam pojma kakav je bio nalaz - nisam ni pitala kad je postupak uspio)

----------


## vikki

Tako su i meni nudli na VV, kao pacijentu, pretpostavljam da ti je to ušlo u trošak postupka onda, jer nije VV labos to radio, nego su slali u Vinogradsku.
*Aurora*, sretno sutra!
*Taco*, vjerujem u tvoj dobar AMH!
Curke  :Kiss:

----------


## mare41

frka, danas ćemo to riješiti  :Smile: , spremaj se polako :Smile:

----------


## sretna35

:Klap:  babe i bebe zakon, to druženje ne propuštam

----------


## Mojca

*Taca*, držim fige za dobar rezultat AMH, *AB* tebi za sutra u Vinogradskoj!

*Sretna*, malo ćeš se načekati za druženje s babama i bebama.  :Smile:   Vidiš da smo bebe tek krenuli "praviti". Eh... ko će ih sve dočekat!

----------


## tiki_a

Uh da mi je vidjeti skup babe i bebe, sva se naježim od pomisli na to  :Zaljubljen: 
AB, SRETNO sutra! taca70 nadamo se sutrašnjem dobrom nalazu. I bravo cure za brze akcije, samo tako se može nešto postići u našem klubu.
Mojca, za tm-a  :Heart:  . A što se dekice tiče, zadnjih par dana ujutro u vožnji na posao prebacim staru vestu preko donjeg dijela, kaže mi kolegica da će mi kupiti dekicu sa srčekima, reko' jooooj, ne dekicu,imam dekicu, ovo mi je kamuflaža, a s dekicom bi se osjećala k'o bakica  :Grin: . Ali u kafiću može  :Smile: !
m arta, kada je prvi uzv?

----------


## Mojca

Tiki, srećom imam jednu dugu vestu, kao kaputić je, pa dva-tri para hulahopki, duple gaće, dokoljenke... bude već nekak išlo  :Smile:

----------


## gričanka

*Tiki_a* ~~~~~~~~~~ za tvog malenog borca i za betu, neka raste,raste  :Heart: 
*AuroraBlue* ~~~~~~~~~~ za sutra 
*Taca* ~~~~~~~~~~~~ za dobar nalaz
*Mojca*, dočekat ćemo mi podklub BiB, strpljivost je naša najveća odlika  :Wink:  , a kad krene... 
*Marta, Glacova* ~~~~~~~ za start
*Mimek, Mare, Vikki, Shanti,* cure  :Love: 
*Rikikiki* ... dugujem ti jedno povlačenje nosa, pa ako sutra dođeš na kavicu  :Wink:  idealno je vrijeme za to
Koke  :Bye:

----------


## m arta

ja mislim da je glacova prije mene. 

moje pikanje je inače iznenađujuće bezbolno. ja sam mislila da će to biti malo drama, al ništ.
23.09. je prvi UZV.

Aurora  sretno sutra!
Taco ~~~~~~ :Heart: 
mare i glacova ~~~~~~ :Heart: 
tiki za veliku betu i da te mi slijedimo u tome. :Smile: 
vikki, mojca, shanti, mimek, gričanka i svim ostalim 39+ :Bye:

----------


## Mojca

Gričanka... kad nas krene, bit će nestašica dječijih kolica, kinderbeta i duda!  :Wink:

----------


## mare41

m arta, baš mi drago da ti ide dobro pikanje, najteže je odlučiti se, kasnije ide samo od sebe :Smile: , čekamo 23.
tiki, samo se umotavaj i čekamo s tobom
joj, da se ugurati u podklub BiB kluba Q10, ah :Smile:

----------


## Mojca

Mare  :Heart:

----------


## tiki_a

Reči ću kao mare41, čekamo 23. 
I koooonačno je netko priznao da nosi duple gaće, ja čak i na punkciju i transfer u duplim gaćama + debeli uložak da me grije  :Grin:

----------


## mare41

Ne smijem se zamjeriti PUPO da ne dobijem ječmenac, al rekla bi da ste samo vas dvije na duplim gaćama :Laughing: , ja sam se danas u nekoliko navrata osjećala ko baba, tako da to nije vezano uz broj gaća i potkošulja :Smile:

----------


## Mojca

Eh, ja se osjećam ko baba čim odem na posao.  :Sad:  
Idem zato sad na jogu, gledala sam neke klipove na http://www.yoga4fertility.com/ i odlučila ponovno početi vježbati. Natrag na prvi stupanj po valjda 8. put!  :Smile:  
Svima hugs.

----------


## tiki_a

> eh, ja se osjećam ko baba čim odem na posao.


Dakle!  :Laughing: Sve bolje i bolje  :Laughing: ...Djelomično potpisujem (kako koji dan).

----------


## gričanka

> Gričanka... kad nas krene, bit će nestašica dječijih kolica, kinderbeta i duda!


... ma nije bed, pustošit ćemo, stvarno mi se čini da će sada krenuti!
Tiki i ja ću priznati... kako sam nedavno nabavila hrpu pamučnih, visokih 8 cm sa strane (ono... bapske  :Embarassed: ) ali su mi najudobnije i da... baš su tople!
P.S. i uopće se ne osjećam bapski hi hi

----------


## m arta

hm što se tiče posla, do nedavno sam bila najmlađa, sad sam postala najstarija i sa najviše staža.  :Grin: 

a što se tiće onih babskih  :Laughing:        po zimi ih i ja volim, i baš me briga ko šta kaže.  :Cool: 
a i inače sam zimogrožljiva.  :Smile:

----------


## taca70

Mojca, i ja sam nekih 8 puta isla na 1. stupanj.Zadnji put sam zavrsila 3. i vise ni makac, kao mogu ja to i sama.Gledam svaki dan u prostirku, gleda ona mene....
Mare41,nasmijala si me.I meni je taj bapski osjecaj sve poznatiji a od bebaca ni b.
M arta, super za pikanje.Iscekujemo 23. i ~~~~~

----------


## andream

Ja se moram pohvaliti da mi je konačnop bris "normalna fiziološka flora" i sad mirno možemo u postupak. Evo imala zadnje enterokok, izgleda da je u tih deset dana pomogao C vitamin i kiselo zelje (naravno šalim se) - vjerujem da je možda i dalje tu ali eto nije je bilo u uzorku.
Svima ~~~~~~~~~ od nas.

----------


## glacova

Veselim se sutrašnjoj kavici. Prema raspoloženju na B&B biće jako veselo!

----------


## gričanka

> ...C vitamin i kiselo zelje


... definitivno bolji izbor od češnjaka  :Wink:  ... i super za nalaz!
Vibram ti za  brzi start ~~~~~~~

----------


## Mojca

Evo me nazad, baš je bilo dobro. Pravo osvježenje! Malo je strašna spoznaja o zakržljalosti, ali bogme, puna sam energije, što baš i nije česta pojava u zadnje dvije godine. *Taca* , moram ti prijaviti da mi je ova instruktorica najviše po guštu od svih do sad, prilično je angažirana, šeta okolo i korigira nepravilno izvođenje vježbe. Grupa je mala, ako ti se da... zašto ne i deveti put? Odmoći ne može.  :Smile:  Mislim da ću drugi put pričati s njom na temu asana korisnih za drugu čakru. Još da mi se natjerati da doma vježbam!  :Smile:  

A kiselo zelje? Najpriodniji probiotik, jedna nutricistica kaže da bi uz svaki obok tebalo pojesti po dvije žlice kiselog zelja. Žene, samo mlatite po kiselom zelju!

----------


## andream

I ne samo zelje, bile su tu i fine sarmice u igri... sad brijem da je sarma izvrsno rješenje u borbi protiv enterokoka i drugih beštija  :Laughing:

----------


## taca70

Ovaj vikend sam pravila ajvar a iduci se bacam na kiselenje zelja.Toliko o mom bogatom drustvenom zivotu i "vannastavnim" aktivnostima.

----------


## gričanka

> .Toliko o mom bogatom drustvenom zivotu i "vannastavnim" aktivnostima.


... poradit ćemo na tome... već sutra  :Yes:

----------


## m arta

počinju priče o zimnici..... :Smile: 

ja sam prošli vikend napravila prvu turu ajvara, a danas drugu, malo ljuči. :Grin: 
ostalo nas za sad još ne zanima. :Smile:

----------


## Mojca

Dobre ste... moja sva zimnica je par smrznitih vrećica mahuna.  :Smile:  A i to mi je bila tlaka za napraviti. E da, jednom pred 7-8 godina radili smo marmeladu... I tu završavaju moja iskustva sa zimnicom.... Osim ako se kupovina vreće krumpira ne broji u spremanje zimnice.  :Smile:

----------


## mare41

Nego, ajvar ne volim, al volim rođendan u Pragu :Smile: , naravno ako endo bude dobar slijedeći petak, za prošli rođendan sam dobila na poklon konzultacije u Ljubljani. Što volim Prag :Smile: .

----------


## Mojca

Ja ti želim jedan poseban rođendanski dar u Pragu!  :Smile:

----------


## andream

Obožavam češku kuhinju i istoimeni restoran u Pragu. Knedličke, pivo, trdelnici (vrsta slatkiša)... mljac!
Mare, i ja ti želim najposebniji budući jubilej u Pragu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## m arta

mare želim ti najbolji i najljepši rođendan ikad! :Smile:

----------


## mare41

Hvala cure, nisam još otišla :Smile: , samo sam happy jer mengarim :Smile:  (to s M je tako relativno, prije je 1. dan ciklusa bio dan žalosti, a sad je dan sreće :Smile: ).

----------


## taca70

Mare41, tvoj rodendan bi mogao zavrsiti kao moj ove godine.Ludi provod na gin.stolu.

----------


## vikki

> Mare41, tvoj rodendan bi mogao zavrsiti kao moj ove godine.Ludi provod na gin.stolu.


Ali će zato poklon biti vrijedan  :Smile:

----------


## ina33

Mare,  :Heart: !

----------


## Marnie

Mare za predivan rođendan i najljepši poklon ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Heart:

----------


## glacova

Draga mare!
U ljeto organiziramo utrku s kolicima i bebama na Bundeku!

----------


## mare41

Aurora, jesu te pustili do sutra ili imaš laptop u bolnici?
Trka s kolicima će se zvati B&B trka :Smile:

----------


## Mojca

B&B je meni do jučer značilo samo Bed & Breakfast. Jučer mi se naglo promijenila percepcija te skraćenice.  :Smile:  

A što se tiče trke, ja sam za... radi ravnopravnosti među babama i bebama predlažem da babe budu na rolama ak' su već bebe u kolicima. Trka će biti brža i napetija! :Smile:  
(A mnogobrojnoj publici zanimljivija!)

----------


## garden42

:lol


> Mare41, tvoj rodendan bi mogao zavrsiti kao moj ove godine.Ludi provod na gin.stolu.


 :Laughing:      pa ovo je novi naslov za  jednu dobru Hollywoodsku komediju, jer ima happy end. Mare generacijo sretno ti najsretnije :Yes:

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Mare*, a kad ti je točno rođendan? (znam da si vaga)  Mislila sam da ti to piše u profilu, ali  :Nope: . I inače, kako znaš kad ko ima rođendan???!

Pustili me doma, ispregledali me, uvjerilo se njih nekoliko da polipa nema,  :Shock:  ali nema veze, drago mi je da će kamerica sutra ipak pogledati unutra  :Cool:  :Smile: . I oni su mi rekli da budući da idem na ivf, da je dobro napraviti histeroskopiju čisto dijagnostički. A znam da će nešto sigurno naći, budući da je R. (i ja s njim) fakat obilježio nešto.
Eto, popila sam tabletice i sad čekam da mi krene unutarnje čišćenje, sutra moram prije 7 bit opet gore.
Sa zimnicama ste me baš ubedirale... ja ništa ne radim od toga. Ali jako volim i ajvar i zeje i sarmu  :Embarassed: 

Žao mi je što nisam s vama na kavici sada.

----------


## tiki_a

andream, super da je sve čisto  :Klap: . A sad akcija!
babe na rolama, bebe u kolicima, koja savršena kombinacija!!!
Puno se kuha ovdje, a ja sam turbo sita, jučer je na poslu bilo neko čašćenje od gospodina friškog penzionera, spremačice nam još dodatno spremile fine stvari u frižider i ja se sad osjećam k'o trudnica. A ajvar mi je prije 10 g. završil na stropu  :Razz: , ...sad jedemo jednu poklonjenu flašicu ljutog pa traje i traje...
mare41 jedva čekam tvoj rođendan i dobro gnijezdo za tvoju mrvicu!~~~~
Sutra će nam m arta na vidjelo s brojem folikula, čekamo i ~~~~~
AB, super da je najvjerojatnije ipak dobro, ~~~~za sutra.
Koke, kuharice, rolerice, jogačice, vannastavne, gačarice, mamice, trudnice i ine  :Smile:  :kis:

----------


## Mimek

tiki trudnice ti i ja doma jedemo poklonjene ajvare, a one na sunašcu piju kavu, ali neka... doći će i one u naše stanje...

ako drugi put ponesete te svoje zimnice možda i ja dođem na kavu (čitaj:degustaciju)

----------


## aleksandraj

> Ja ti želim jedan poseban rođendanski dar u Pragu!


Mare, najbolji poklon u zivotu - medeni mjesec u Pragu i bebica

----------


## sretna35

cure sve i vi koje klopate ajvare i vi koje pijete kavice na Suncu poput mene :Heart:

----------


## mare41

sretna, morat ćeš nam doći pokazat ljepotana pa će se družiti s mini ljepoticom Shanticom :Heart: , i drugom ljepoticom rikić :Heart: 
Druženje je bilo izvrsno punjenje baterija, kao uvijek.
Mimek, nadam se da će biti prilike da te vidimo bušastu.
Aurora, sretno sutra!
tiki, sretno još koji dan, kad će prvi testić?
E da, Aurora, ja sam starija 2 dana od Mimek :Smile:

----------


## Shanti

Mare, novi avatar ti je...  :Zaljubljen: 

Cure, bilo mi je predivno podružiti se danas s vama. Starije (po stažu poznanstva) curice, Mare, Gričanka, Taca, Rikikiki...  :Heart: , mala Rikikikica...  :Heart:  i nova (po stažu poznanstva) Mojca...  :Heart: 

I baš je bilo gušt piti kavicu dok ste se redale u šetnjama sa Zvrkicom... sve šetačice ste buduće trudnice & mame  :Klap:

----------


## gričanka

Što dodati? I ja sam uživala u druženju s curama gledajući dva mala sunca u kolicima  :Zaljubljen:  ! 
*Glacova*, silno mi je žao što smo se mimoišle  :Love: ! 
*Vikki, Mimek, AuroraBlu* ... baš ste mi nedostajale  :Love: 
*Sretna*, nadam se da ćeš nam se i ti pridružiti sljedeći put!
Kofi družice i koke u kljubu .... :Kiss: 
*AB* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sutra  :Heart:

----------


## gričanka

> *Mare...*  inače, kako znaš kad ko ima rođendan???!


... i meni je to mistery!!!

----------


## Mojca

Svaki put kad se vidim s vama, u meni se desi jedan mali pomak u raspoloženju, odlučnosti, dobroj volji.  :Smile:  
AB sretno sutra, Glacova sretno za koji dan... Tiki, nadam se velikim brojkama.  :Smile:  
Svima sve, sve lijepo i veselo.  :Smile:

----------


## Mimek

ooo bilo je i beba  :Klap: 

baš vam je bio prekrasan dan i baš super da ste uživale.

Mare (starija  :Razz: ) i ja se nadam da ću dok sam još u jednom komadu uspijeti doći na druženje, a ako ne u jednom doći ću u dva, a vi ćete tada biti 2u1.

*AuroraBlu* sretno i bezbolno ti želim

----------


## Mojca

Au... nema nikog cijeli dan.. Ok, ja radim pa sam tu ilegalno... ali gdje su ostale koke i rode?  :Smile:  
AB kako je bilo?

----------


## glacova

Nema ljepšeg kad čovjek može podijeliti svoje želje i strahove ili svoja razmišljanja bez suvišnog objašnjavanja s nekim tko ga razumije. A naše kavice su meni upravo to!  :Klap:  
Žao mi je samo što sam se mimoišla s nekima od vas.
*gričanka* :hear: tebi i bebaču!   
*mare41* za čestitati rođendan još nije kasno. Želim ti da osvojiš prvo mjesto u utrci B&B sljedeće godine!  :Klap: 
Pusa svim curama!

----------


## tiki_a

Danas čekamo folikuliće od m arte  :Cekam: ~~~~~~
Test nisam mislila raditi, ali ne vjerujem da ću izdržati, možda krenem Aurorinim* putem. Ne znam još jer rano ću vaditi betu - 10-ti dan nakon et-a, ali 4-dnevnog zametka.

----------


## m arta

evo mog izvješća: 7dc, lijevo 3 folikula 11,11,11 i desno 3 fol. 7,9,7
27.09. ponovo na UZV to će biti 11dc i onda ćemo vidjeti kakav je plan.


pozdrav svima!

----------


## mare41

m arta, to je prekrasan rezultat, navijam za dalje, nek nastavi tako lijepo i bit će bingo :Smile:

----------


## gričanka

*M arta*   zaista odlično! Bit će i dobrih JS  :Klap: 
Vibrice za dalje ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Heart: 

*AB ...*   gdje si? Kako si?

----------


## m arta

pa da i dr je jako zadovoljan. rekao je da nastavim sa 3 gonala i 1 dekpeptil

danas sam izgleda pogodila venu kad sam se pikala. nisam ništa osjetila , al kad sam izvadila iglu mi je malo išla krv.

----------


## gričanka

Ako si pikala trbuh, sigurno nije vena, nego neka površinska kapilarica...
ne brini!

----------


## mare41

m arta, dobro gričanka kaže, samo stisni špekić (ako ga uopće imaš) i pikni, nebitne su te kapilarice, a u špekiću ih baš i nema :Smile:

----------


## m arta

joj itekako ima špekića.  :Smile:  MM se zeza i kaže da od kad se oženio sad ima duplu ženu. 
pa kad svi polude (osim mene, jer znam da se šali) onda im kaže da on mene sad zato duplo voli.  :Smile: 
nažalost, nikako da uspijem nešto skinuti. i sad smo se još uspjeli na moru udebljati. strašno.  :Shock:

----------


## vikki

M arta, ti ko pravi curetak. Bravo  :Klap:  !

----------


## tiki_a

Ne znam gdje mi je nestao post  :Confused: 
m arta prekrasno zvuči, 6 folikula lijepo raspoređenih.~~~~~~za dalje
I meni se kod pikanja znalo dogoditi to isto kad sam malo nespretno izvukla iglu pa oštetila koju kapilaricu. ... I nama se isto dogodilo na moru  :Grin:

----------


## m arta

hvala vam svima. nadam se da će se i nastaviti tako do kraja. :Smile:

----------


## mare41

Zanimljivo, očito more ili samo zrak utječu na širenje jer se i meni to obavezno događa :Smile: .
Nadam se da je Aurora doma.

----------


## vikki

U 17 je još bila u bolnici, čekala UZ, nada se da neće prenoćiti.

----------


## AuroraBlu

Uh, evo me! prije sat vremena sam došla doma. na kraju se dan razvukao, ali nema veze... glavno da je sve ok prošlo. čekala sam još uzv da mogu otić doma, a to se dogodilo tek iza 6, dežurna doktorica mi je pročitala nalaz, a to je da je odstranjeno "polipoidno" tkivo, kao, početak polipa - zato ga jučer nisu ni mogli baš vidjeti. u svakom slučaju, dobro da sam to napravila prije postupka jer bi mi sigurno smetalo.

A baš mi je žao da sam propustila tako posebnu kavicu s dječicom. Nadam se da će se ponoviti, i to brzo. 
Gričanka, si uzvratila povlačenje za nos Rikikiki?
Mare, jel ti bio rođendan ili je ovih dana???
Mimek, moramo te vidjet debelu  :Smile: 
Cure  :Heart:

----------


## Mimek

Potrudit ću se za drugu kavu.

Glavno da si ti ok.

trudničice i ostale curičice laka vam noć.

----------


## m arta

AuroraBlu, sad si spremna za akciju! 
sretno!

----------


## sretna35

Rado ću vam pokazati Vedrana Lupka samo napišite gdje i kada i eto me stižem s veseljem na kavicu...

----------


## ina33

AuroraBlu, super da si to riješila  :Smile: !

M arta, sretno, dobro zvuči  :Smile: !

Cure, svima puno sreće!

----------


## gričanka

*AuroraBlu * ... nek si ti to obavila, sad ćeš lijepo u postupak s novim optimizmom  :Love: 




> Gričanka, si uzvratila povlačenje za nos Rikikiki?


...of skroz, i ne samo nju... trebala si vidjeti cure... Pinocchio je za njih mala beba, a da se razumijemo vrebam i na tvoj nosić!

----------


## rozalija

> Mare41, tvoj rodendan bi mogao zavrsiti kao moj ove godine.Ludi provod na gin.stolu.


Od srca dragoj mari želim naljepši rođendanski poklon, prekrasne embrije koji će se lijepo smjestiti kod svoje mamice i ostati tu narednih 9 mjeseci.

----------


## rozalija

> m arta, to je prekrasan rezultat, navijam za dalje, nek nastavi tako lijepo i bit će bingo


X
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za dalje.

----------


## sretna35

*Mimek*, ako se dovoljno potrudiš idemo zajedno na kavicu mama i beba i mama i buša kako slatko..... :Zaljubljen:

----------


## taca70

Konacno je proradio forum.Jucer sam skoro zavrsila na metodinu.
AB, super da si tako brzo sve obavila i razjasnila situaciju.Sad si fit za akciju.
M arta, jako dobar pocetak, ~~~~~ da nastave tako lijepo rasti.
Pusa svima.

----------


## tiki_a

Bravo AuroraBlu!
Svima  :Heart:

----------


## gričanka

Uf, baš sam izgubljena kad ne radi forum!
*M arta* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za tvoje folikule 
*Tiki_a* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za tvoje mrve da se čvrsto prime
*Glacova* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za najvažnije putovanje u životu ... SRETNO  :Love: 
Koke ... svima puno  :Kiss: 
P.S. ...ukratko:  moj UZV prošao jako dobro.... bebica odlično.... ne može biti bolje!

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Glacova*, kad ideš? Tako mi i treba kad nisam bila na kavici, imam polovične informacije  :Smile: 

*Gričanka*, mene si već povukla za nos na onoj prvoj jesenskoj kavici, i Mojcu isto  :Smile:  hvala  :Heart: 

*M arta*, sretno dalje

*Tiki,* koliko još do bete? ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Mare nam bere grožđe...
Svim curama  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## AuroraBlu

Ps. Info za sve: Mare nam ima rođendan 6.10.  :Smile:

----------


## tiki_a

glacova, više info molim  :Trep trep: 
m arta, kad će uzv?
gričanka, prekrasno  :Zaljubljen: . Molim i nadalje takve vijesti.
AuroraBlu, utorak mi je 10. dnt 4-dnevnog zametka, to mi je najranije kada mogu vaditi betu, ako ću moći uzeti GO idem u privatni lab ujutro tako da isti dan znam na čemu sam. Ako ne uspijem u utorak, onda u srijedu, ovisi o poslu.
mare41 beračica grožđa  :Heart: . Kad berba prođe, očekujemo obećanu listu 39+

----------


## tiki_a

Tako mi se lijepo vrti u glavi od utrića, super osjećaj, da sam pametna pričekala bi do 14-tog dana pa da još malo uživam.

----------


## glacova

Napisala bih ja već jučer,ali nije radilo ovo!
Dakle,moj endo je osam i pol deseti dc. Iz PFC javili da je s donatorkom sve pod kontrolom i da moramo biti kod njih u ponedeljak u devet. Na punkciji! 
Cure,hvala svima na podršci i najljepšim željama!
Misliću na vas kad prošećemo Karlovim mostom i zaželjeti jednaku želju za sve nas!
Pusa svima!

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Glacova*, znači sutra je pokret! Sretno, sretno!!!

----------


## m arta

Glacova, sretno sutra! :Very Happy: 
Gričanka, super za bebača! :Very Happy: 
tiki_a još malo i još jedna beta na našoj temi! :Very Happy: 
AuroraB , taca, mare i ostale b&b  :Bye: 

ja u ponedjeljak 27.09. UZV bit će 11dc  :Smile:

----------


## tiki_a

glacova, jako lijep endić, a ti već u ponedjeljak u Prag  :Shock:   :Very Happy: 
SRETNO!!! i puno ~~~~~~da nam prođeš kao gričanka  :Saint:

----------


## glacova

tiki_a, m arta,AuroraBlu,gričanka  :Heart:

----------


## vikki

> Glacova, sretno sutra!
> Gričanka, super za bebača!
> tiki_a još malo i još jedna beta na našoj temi!
> AuroraB , taca, mare i ostale b&b 
> 
> ja u ponedjeljak 27.09. UZV bit će 11dc


*x !*

----------


## tini

Tiki_a mene te tvoje vrtoglavice podsjećaju na moje...tjedan dana prije bete nikakvih simptoma osim vrtoglavica i velike smušenosti...jedno jutro zaključala muža u stanu i ostavila ključ s vanjske strane vrata...morao je zvati susjede da ga otključaju...strašno....par dana kasnije beta ogromna...nadam se da će i tvoja biti takva ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## tiki_a

tini  :Laughing: ....A ja sam danas krpu htjela spremiti u frižider. Ali nije mi prvi puta tako nešto  :Grin: 
tini  :Heart:

----------


## tini

Nije ni meni...po prirodi sam malo smušena ali te dane sam postigla vrhunac.... :Embarassed: 
Želim da ti bude isto kao i meni šta se bete tiče... :Heart:

----------


## sretna35

> *x !*


 
x

cure baš ste me nasmijale i potsjetile na moje utrićevske dogodovštine

----------


## Mojca

Istna, i meni su zadnja dva dana bez foruma bila prazna, jučer jer nije radio, danas jer sam skitala. Vidim trenutno za navijače ima puno posla.  :Yes:  Moj Kekec stalo pita što ima novo, sad će dobiti zadatke!  :Grin: 

Gričanka, nek' beba samo nastavi u tom finom tempu.
Tiki_a, držim fige za ogromensku betu.
AB, da akcija krene!
Glacova da nam se vratiš s dvije curice.  :Love: 
Mare, da nam brzo kreneš put zlatnog Praga!
 :Heart: 

Shanti, Taca, Rikikiki, i sve ostale koke, rode... puno dobrih misli...
 :Zaljubljen:

----------


## taca70

Glacova, sretno i cekamo vijeti iz Praga.
Tiki_a, nestrpljenje raste.Ponedeljak bi bio moj dan za betu.

----------


## mare41

Vratija se Šime, moram pocupkat za glacovu, za m artu sutra, i za tiki preksutra

----------


## Mimek

ja sam već drugi dan pod temperaturom, ali danas nisam izdražala da malo zvirnem.

*glacova* da nam se vratiš sa ispunjenjem svojih želja

*tiki_a* super znak je to s krpom, hoću reći to što si smušena

*sretna35* prekrasna ponuda... pristajem tvoj lupko i moja lupetalica

----------


## ina33

Cure, duphastonke, kako pijete duphaston za spotting u ciklusu? I kad vam, nakon prestanka pijenja, dođe menga?

----------


## vikki

Od 16. do 25. dana (ako su ciklusi 28 dana, dan-dva više-manje), jedna ujutro, jedna navečer, menga redovito dođe dva dana nakon prestanka. Meni inače nije pomogao za spotting, spotting je u jednom momentu prestao sam od sebe. Za ovulacijsko krvarenje/spotting pila sam ga od 12. do 25. dana.

----------


## ina33

Thnx, vikki. Meni ga ovaj put dalo pit 8 dana, po jednu tbl, spotting koji je bio relativno obilan, kao svježa krv, je odmah stao sutradan.

----------


## sretna35

*Mimek* baš se veselim, ja sam inače, sklapala bračnu ponudu za Lupka s mamom Supermam, svojom najvatrenijom navijačicom, za vrijeme postupka; kad ono mali Superman ispao muško, a kod tebe je dokazano Lupetalica pa možemo ramotrit neke mogućnosti

cure  :Heart:

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Mimek*, čuvaj se!
*Mare*, si sve pobrala?

Sad nam je Glacova u horizontali u Pragu... ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## mare41

Nije glacova još u horizontali, možda je muž :Smile:

----------


## m arta

izvješće 11dc: desno 5 fol. (15,17,16,18,19) lijevo 4 fol.(13,13,14,16)
sutra ponovo UZV, pa bumo vidjeli....

----------


## gričanka

*M arta ,* wooow 9 folikula, ajmeee  :Klap:  :Klap:  :Klap: 
Jako dobra reakcija, tu će biti kvalitetnih JSa! Super i~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za dalje! :Heart:

----------


## mare41

> *M arta ,* wooow 9 folikula, ajmeee 
> Jako dobra reakcija, tu će biti kvalitetnih JSa! Super i~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za dalje!


 X 
Šverc na trudnicu :Smile:

----------


## taca70

M arta, pa da covjek ne povjeruje. :Klap: Joj kako mi je sad opet muka zbog ovog sugavog zakona. :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## AuroraBlu

Odlično *m arta*, samo neka sve teče i dalje ovako školski! baš me zanima kad ćeš dobiti štopericu

----------


## ina33

M arta, opa, Miki  :Smile: !!!! Di si ti ono? Ako si u Hrvatskoj, ako sad ne uspije, ti bi bila smisleni kandidat iz ove skupine za ići vani za standardni IVF di će te ful stimulirat i sve oplodit.

----------


## AuroraBlu

U Osijeku je. Dignut će im rejting.

----------


## ina33

E, bemu misha... A, ništa, m arta, ako ne uspije sad, ti si definitivno za micanje iz Osijeka i za sjever (Češka) ili zapad (Slovenija). Po meni, jer ti ima potencijala još u jajnicima za opalit standardni IVF. Držim palčeve da ipak digneš Osijeku rejting... Sretno!!!!

----------


## aleksandraj

Tiki_a, na forumu sam ovih dana najvise zbog tebe~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za betu. M arta, jesi li ti sigurno iz 39+  :Smile:  pa reagiras kao curica

----------


## m arta

hvala vam svima. 

znači, ako ne daj Bože ne uspije iz nekog razloga mogu ići u Sloveniju. hm, bila sam se uvjerila da nemam tamo šta raditi.
al eto sad ću tek znati, bez obzira na ishod kako stoje stvari samnom.

da, ina33  iz Osijeka sam. i dr mi je rekao da se za IVF čeka godinu dana, iako su "oni" napisali svoje primjedbe na Zakon na Plitvicama i eto kao promjenilo se malo (ja ne znam šta?)

ja sam svoj IVF na kraju zaista dočekala nakon godinu dana. jer sam naravno morala proći inseminacije, pa nestanak lijekova, pa jedan IVF sa Klomifenom.
samo me strah uopće i pomislit ako sad ne uspijem, šta će mi reći dr, tj kakav će mu plan biti za dalje.

----------


## m arta

aleksandraj , jesam, jesam i to sam ovaj mjesec napunila 42 godine :Smile:

----------


## vikki

Bravo, *m arta*! Ja toliko ne bih imala ni da sam stimulirana u dvadesetima.

----------


## tiki_a

Mein Gott m arta  :Shock:   :Klap: . I mene zanima kad će štoperica~~~~~~
aleksandraj, nšta neće biti od mene jer sve je nekako stalo, svi "simptomi" su se stišali, test potpuno bijel, sutra ne mogu na vađenje bete jer ne mogu izostati s posla (najavili mi se "gosti"), a u srijedu mi se više ne ide. Testova u ladici k'o u priči, a sutra ću objaviti minus kao konačan odgovor.

----------


## vikki

*Tiki_a 
*

----------


## Dodirko

*tiki_a*  :Love:   :Sad:   jako...

----------


## m arta

tiki_a  :Love:  
ja ne bi izdržala da ne izvadim betu. nekako uopće nemam povjerenja u te testove.

----------


## AuroraBlu

Tiki  :Heart:  možda se sutra dogodi jedna blijeda blijeda crtica na testu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*M arta*, neće ti ni trebati idući put, sad ćeš uspjeti!

----------


## aleksandraj

> Tiki  možda se sutra dogodi jedna blijeda blijeda crtica na testu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> *M arta*, neće ti ni trebati idući put, sad ćeš uspjeti!


 
Tiki  :Heart: , ali ipak vadi betu. M arta, ma uspjeh 100%

----------


## ina33

*M arta*, držim palčeve ko luda da razmišljanje što nakon ne bude potrebno ~~~~~~~  :Heart: !!!. Čekanje u tvojim godinama je grehota, ako ne uspiješ sad, probajte nekako skupit lovu ako ikako ikako možete i idete vani, to bi bio moj savjet - Prag, Reš, negdje gdje se ne čeka godina dana.... Grehota je i oplodit samo 3 jajne stanice u tvojoj situaciji i mislim da biste benefitirali od nekog boljeg laba. 

Tiki_a,  :Heart: !

----------


## mare41

m arta, jel to još jedna vaga ili ono prije?
tiki, još malo čekamo....i ~~~~~~

----------


## sretna35

:Heart:  *tiki_a*

 marta ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## gričanka

> ... Grehota je i oplodit samo 3 jajne stanice u tvojoj situaciji i mislim da biste benefitirali od nekog boljeg laba.


... veliki potpis na ovo i naravno... nadam se da je ovo BINGO postupak, pa nećemo planirati "uprazno"!  :Love:  
*Tiki  ...*  ja bih ipak na tvom mjestu u srijedu napravila betu, a sutra se u miru pozabavi gostima i nemoj uopće misliti na testove.  :Love: 
Koke   :Love:

----------


## Mimek

*tiki_a* ništa bez bete... simptomi nisu važni, a i rani testovi koji stoje 5 godina u ladici se ne računaju...

*m arta* nemam riječi osim sretno, sretno, sretno...

*glacova* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*sretna35* pa sad vidim da je Vedran rođen kad je Lupkici termin !!!!

svima laku noć  :Kiss:

----------


## Mojca

M arta, zadivljena sam!  :Smile:  
Tiki...  :Heart: 
Glacova ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Laku noć svima.  :Smile:

----------


## m arta

mare, misliš vaga gdje da idem?
pa sad i ja vidim da dobro reagiram na stimulaciju, i da bi mogla ići u Slo (ljubljana mi je nekako draža) ako (puj, puj, puj) bude potrebno.
al sam vas htjela pitati; kad bi išla u HR privatno (Vili ili sad i Lučinger) nemam šanse kao u Slo? hoću reći, ni oni privatno ne zamrzavaju embrie jel?
već mi se sve pomješalo.....

----------


## ina33

M arta, u Hrvatskoj je oplodnja više od tri stanice nedozvoljena, bilo privatno, bilo državno. Ne smije se. Načelno se ne smiju niti zamrzavat embriji, mislim da mogu samo u slučaju ugroze pacijentičina života, takva tumačenja neki daju. Na istu ti paštu onda dođe išla kod osobe a, kod osobe b, ili osobe c, ako su u Hrvatskoj. S tim da su ti timovi iskusniji nego Osijek, ali čemu trošit novce za skoro pa isto što imaš u Osijeku - nitko od njih ne smije raditi s više od 3 stanice enivej. Zamrzavanje jajnih stanica je pak "priča za malu djecu", vani se uopće ne koristi nego skoro pa samo za očuvanje plodnosti (relativno) mladih žena koje se liječe od raka, tako sam bar pročitala i čula. U cijeloj Hrvatskoj su dosad samo 2 trudnoće i odmrznute jajne stanice, i to vjerojatno u mladih žena.

----------


## ina33

Dakle, bilo gdje privatno ili državno, svejedno, u Hrvatskoj su ti višekratno manje šanse nego u Sloveniji jer se u Hrvatskoj više ne može raditi normalan IVF na što smo bili navikli i u koje je vrijeme svoje glory days imao VV.

----------


## mare41

m arta, mislila sam na rođendan, do bete je zabranjeno razmišljati za dalje :Smile: , i vaka i mikulica (ako se ne varam) su uspjele iz prve, a i mimek se može računati da je iz prve jer je imala dugu pauzu, tako da se nadam da ćeš i ti iz prve, tako lijepa reakcija mora dobro završiti!.
tiki, draga :Heart: 
mimek i gričanka, vaši tickeri poprave dan :Heart: 
glacova, čekamo rezultate doooobrog tuluma u labu i ~~~

----------


## AuroraBlu

*m arta*, ako želiš plaćati, onda svakako plati u Sloveniji gdje ćeš dobiti punu uslugu, oplodnju SVIH j.stanica i zamrzavanje embrija. Za Maribor se čeka godinu dana od trenutka kad pošalješ papire, a u Ljubljani si odmah u akciji.

Sretno svima!!!

*Tiki*, kakav je danas testić???

----------


## sretna35

Mimek možda je fakat sudbina tu uplela svoje prste, a i Lupkova mamica se je udala za susjeda

tiki_a i ovdje do neba

----------


## sretna35

Mimek možda je fakat sudbina tu uplela svoje prste, a i Lupkova mamica se je udala za susjeda

tiki_a i ovdje do neba ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## mare41

Kava 4.10? Mala, srednja, velika? Nadam se da će doći garden ovaj put.

----------


## Mojca

Kava sa srijede seli u ponedjeljak? Rado.  :Smile:

----------


## AuroraBlu

Može 4.10.

----------


## gričanka

Može o4.1o. ... baš odlično, jer u srijedu ne bih mogla!
A ja ću vibrati za sutrašnju veeeliku betu koju će objaviti Tiki_a!~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart: 
Koke ...  :Love:

----------


## mare41

glacova se javila s lijepim vijestima-transfer u krasni endić 4. dan

----------


## AuroraBlu

> glacova se javila s lijepim vijestima-transfer u krasni endić 4. dan


 :Very Happy:

----------


## gričanka

> glacova se javila s lijepim vijestima-transfer u krasni endić 4. dan


...  :Klap:  :Very Happy:

----------


## m arta

> glacova se javila s lijepim vijestima-transfer u krasni endić 4. dan


 :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Marnie

Odlično za glacovu  :Very Happy: ! 
Htjela sam vas nešto pitati vezano za menstrualni ciklus. U zadnje vrijeme mi se događa da mi m traje samo 3 dana, a inače su mi se ciklusi u zadnjih 7 godina smanjili sa 28 dana na 24-25 dana. Recimo dobila sam m ovu nedjelju i već mi je danas skoro gotovo, ide još samo malo smeđe krvi. Može li miom koji navodno imam biti razlog tome ili je to jednostavno zbog mojih navršenih 39 godina?

----------


## mare41

Marnie, ja ne smijem odgovarati na pitanja jer me proglase okrutnom :Smile: , evo, nisam ništa rekla. :Smile:

----------


## m arta

hvala svima na savjetima. :Smile: 
mare, baš sam danas rekla MM dok smo čekali UZV, da naravno da se nadam happy endom, al kao da sam se prije hvatala za slamku svaki put i osjaćala da je svaki put kad je beta bila neg da je kraj svijeta. sad ne mislim tako. 

a moje izvješće; ne znam jel se dr nešto zabunio u pisanju, al danas piše; lijevo 18,18,18,i nevidim od žiga zadnji,a desno 14,14,17,19
jučer je bilo desno 5 fol. i veći, a lijevo 4 i manji..... :Confused: 
uglavnom još danas uzimam gonale i dec. a sutra u 23,00 štoperica, i u petak 01.10. punkcija

----------


## mare41

m arta, puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za happy end

----------


## Marnie

> Marnie, ja ne smijem odgovarati na pitanja jer me proglase okrutnom, evo, nisam ništa rekla.


hahahaha, dobra si mare  :Smile: . Gle, ja sam ti realna žemska i budući da imam genetske predispozicije za raniju menopauzu i sama sam svjesna da se sve bliži kraju. Želim samo vidjeti imali smisla da se i dalje patim s MPO-om ili da završim i tu priču.

----------


## mare41

Marnie, naravno da ima smisla dok je j.s., al je činjenica da se ciklusi mijenjaju, nekom prije, a nekom kasnije, nekom se ciklusi skrate, a nekom se lutealna produži, a folikularna skrati-kao meni, a mengarenje postane oskudnije, ja sam sad na 2 dana.

----------


## vikki

> Htjela sam vas nešto pitati vezano za menstrualni ciklus. U zadnje vrijeme mi se događa da mi m traje samo 3 dana, a inače su mi se ciklusi u zadnjih 7 godina smanjili sa 28 dana na 24-25 dana. Recimo dobila sam m ovu nedjelju i već mi je danas skoro gotovo, ide još samo malo smeđe krvi. Može li miom koji navodno imam biti razlog tome ili je to jednostavno zbog mojih navršenih 39 godina?


Evo, tako je meni unatrag godinu dana. I kod mene jesu godine, tj. čak niti godine koliko niski AMH (puno niži od tvoga). Taca me potaknula da malo proguglam niski AMH i spontane pobačaje i oni definitivno jesu u vezi. Iz tog razloga sam s MPO-om završila, no svi su mi rekli da naravno da ima smisla pokušavati dok ima stanica (svi osim jednog dr.-a  :Wink: ).

Glacova, čestitam  :Klap:

----------


## Mojca

Glacova  :Very Happy: 
 :Zaljubljen:

----------


## sretna35

za Glacovu :Very Happy: 

kao i za kavu u ponedjeljak  :Very Happy:

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Marnie*, nisi razmišljala o Pragu (još)?

----------


## ina33

Marnie, to je jednostavno zbog godina. Meni se isto skraćuje ciklus. Mislim da je to normalno.
A apropos godina (i AMH-a) i spontanih, negdje sam pročitala da 1 od 4 trudnoće u godinama 40+ završi spontanim.


Glacova, vibrice!

----------


## Mojca

Hm... kad smo kod trajanja menzesa... meni traje dan i pol do dva, ponekad tri... Ja sam to uvijek pripisivala miomima... a menzesu prethodi par dana nekog kapanja od svijetlo crvenog do gotovo crnog.. 

Sad mi se neka tjeskoba penje uz kičmu.  :Sad:

----------


## mare41

Mojca, to kapanje je spotting, manjak progesterona, nema tjeskobe, samo fajt :Smile:

----------


## ina33

> Sad mi se neka tjeskoba penje uz kičmu.


 :Love: . Nemoj tjeskobu, resetiraj se i u ciljane aktivnosti. Sretno!

----------


## Mojca

A kak da nadoknadim progesteron?  :Smile:  
U procesu resetiranja jesam...  :Smile:  Trudim se... odpilila sam sve izvore stresa koje sam mogla.. samo je još posao ostao.  :Smile:

----------


## vikki

> A apropos godina (i AMH-a) i spontanih, negdje sam pročitala da 1 od 4 trudnoće u godinama 40+ završi spontanim.


Meni su 4 od 4 završile spontanim, i to u godinama -40, no već imamo dosta poodmaklih 40+ trudnoća pa brijem da sam izuzetak  :Grin:

----------


## ina33

> A kak da nadoknadim progesteron?


Utrogestani? Pitaj dr-ove. Stres - to ti je, po meni, ništa. Mani stres, ne nerviraj se oko stresa, ko to živi stress-free  :Smile: ?

----------


## ina33

> Meni su 4 od 4 završile spontanim, i to u godinama -40, no već imamo dosta poodmaklih 40+ trudnoća pa brijem da sam izuzetak


 :Heart:

----------


## Mojca

A da odem vaditi progesterm 20 dan (ili kad ono)?

----------


## vikki

21. dan ako su ti ciklusi 28 dana, odnosno tjedan dana poslije ovulacije.

----------


## Mojca

Mislim... progesteron... malo sam u multitaskingu  :Smile:

----------


## Mojca

Hm. LH trakice su pokazale da je ovulacija bila 11 ili 12 dan... u ta dva dana je bila najviša razina hormona. Dakle, onda 18 ili 19 dan? To je onda sad u četvrtak ili u petak... Menzes je neuredan... dolazi od 20 do 26 dana..

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Mojca*, utrogestani, ili duphaston (bivši dabroston) - uzima se od 16.do 25.dc, 2 dnevno, za insuficijenciju ž.tijela, odnosno manjak progesterona.

----------


## vikki

O.K. bi bilo 19. dan, mislim.

----------


## Mojca

Hvala cure.. idem ga vaditi ovaj tjedan... pa ću kod dr. R. nakon toga.

----------


## tiki_a

Cure, ništa od mene. Betu neću vaditi jer mi je to sada čisti višak, samo tlaka. Samo da M krene što prije pa da ne gledam u taj jaki spotting. Mimek, testovi na žalost nisu stari, toliko ih trošim u zadnjih par godina k'o da ih jedem  :Grin: .
Izgleda da bude dječice u našem klubu jer jaaaaako su lijepe vijesti od naših cura - glacova, odlično!  :Very Happy:  m arta pre-kra-sno  :Very Happy: 
mare41 još malo, još malo~~~~~~
Marnie, 39 g. ... hm ...još si nam ti mlada, nadam se da bude dobrih vijesti i od tebe~~~~~~Te godine baš vole biti uspješne (39). Na žalost ja sam startala kad sam bila u 42-goj, a to je velika razlika.

----------


## andream

Tikić, žao mi je ...  :Love:

----------


## taca70

Tiki_a, jako mi je zao.Tvoja upornost i volja su upravo nevjerojatne, svaka cast.
Mojca, mislim da neces biti puno pametnija nakon vadenja P ali odi ako ga nisi nikada radila.Meni pokazuje da je ovulacija bila ali spoting je stalno prisutan jer postoji i defekt lutealne faze kada je ona normalne duljine ali P je slab zbog slabe ovulacije.Zacarani krug.
Glacova, jako dobar pocetak.

----------


## Mojca

Taca, izvaditi ću.. samo da budem mirna. 

Tiki, slažem se s Tacom, tolika upornost, svaka čast... žao mi je da ti nije uspijelo.

----------


## gričanka

Uf, *Tiki_a*... neznam što da kažem! Baš mi je žao, a fakat me je predosjećaj prevario u vezi tebe  :Sad:  Ne daj se... :Love:

----------


## m arta

tiki_a, žao mi je, i ja sam se baš nadala da će biti +
 :Love:

----------


## tiki_a

Što se tiče savjeta koji su dani m arti vezano za SLO potpisujem i dodajem - m arta, po drugu bebicu pravac SLO  :Smile:

----------


## mare41

tiki :Heart:

----------


## enya22

*tiki_a* jako mi je zao! Pratim tvoje postove i bas sam se nadala da ce ovaj put biti +. Nemoj jos odustati. :Love:  :Heart:

----------


## vikki

Tiki  :Heart:

----------


## tiki_a

Još jednom hvala cure  :Heart: 
enya, kako lijep avatar, M. je krasan  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Marnie

tiki_a  :Heart:

----------


## sretna35

evo i od mene jedno srce za našu tiki_a :Heart:

----------


## rozalija

tiki ogromna pusica za tebe.

----------


## Mojca

Evo i od nas... od dva dvonožna, od dva četveronožna...  :Heart:

----------


## ina33

Tiki_a, žao mi je  :Heart: ! Što god odlučila ili neodlučila, pratim te i podržavam.

----------


## andream

curke, ja sam od danas pikalica, počelo je, počelo...  :Smile:

----------


## m arta

andream, sretno! :Smile:

----------


## rikikiki

Tiki_a  :Heart: 
Andream, držim fige  :Very Happy: 

Moji nalazi stigli:

FSH: 10,0 (2,4-9,3)
LH: 7,6 (1,9-8,0)
E2: 412 (92-367)  :Evil or Very Mad: 
FT: 2,4 (0,19-8,9)
DHEAS: 2,62 (0,95-11,67)
PRL: 5,3 (2,0-30,0)
AMH: 6 (2,2-15,7 - smanjena plodnost)
INHIBINB: 199 (do 255)
TSH: 1,5 (0,4-4,0)

Ljuta sam zbog ovog visokog estradiola ... baš me zanima koliki bi FSH bio da je E2 bio nizak, no nema veze.
Tko se kuži u Inhibin B?? Kaj znači ova vrijednost? Ne kužim se baš u Inhibin  :Embarassed:  a zanima me!!

----------


## mare41

Dakle, riki, da ne kažem: rekla sam ti :Smile:  za AMH, nije uopće tragičan, a evo link za inhibin http://www.endolabor.kbsm.hr/o_analizama.htm#INH
anyway, ja sam u istoj situaciji s E2, on meni znači preuranjeno izdvajanje folikula, tj. vrlo kratku folikularnu fazu iliti O 6., 7. dan, pretpostavljam da bi i kod tebe bilo slično? Ili može govoriti za prisustvo ciste. I da, visoki E2 održava FSH prisilno niskim zbog povratne sprege, al to znaš :Smile:

----------


## gričanka

*Glacova* ~~~~~~~~~~~  za ET!  :Klap: 
*Rikikiki*   ... meni isto ovi tvoji nalazi ne izgledaju  neutješno... čak štoviše... šanse ima, ako se ne zavlači!
*Andream*  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~sretno s pikanjem!
*M arta*   ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za tvoje folikule!
*Tiki_a  ....*   :Love: 
Koke .... svima big   :Love:

----------


## rikikiki

Ma kužim ja sve, odnos FSH i E2 i sve to skupa, ali nikako da savladam InhibinB  :Grin: .
Gričanka, ma nema zavlačenja ... ide se u akciju vrlo brzo ... jedino ću možda morati odraditi taj blesavi HSG koji me T. traži, ali nije ni to kraj svijeta  :Rolling Eyes: .

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Rikikiki*, molim te mi objasni zbog čega te traži HSG?!?!?! Pa ne ideš na AIH?!?!

----------


## andream

Riki, pa što će mu HSG, ne misli te valjda inseminiravat? 
A za inhibin, kad sam vadila krv nije bilo reagensa, kasnije sam vidjela da mi je omaškom u karton napisao da je uredan.

----------


## andream

aurora, isto mislimo ... ja sam HSG radila isključivo zbog inseminacije i bio je OK.

----------


## sretna35

> *Rikikiki*, molim te mi objasni zbog čega te traži HSG?!?!?! Pa ne ideš na AIH?!?!


onda samo da dobije na vremenu (tipa nešto se radi)

----------


## rikikiki

Ma nemam pojma zakaj to hoće ... misli da bi mogla ostiti prirodno trudna, uglavnom kaže da bi volio imati podatak o mojim jajovodima. Ne da mi se s njim raspravljati da mi onda ne bi još više odugovlačio s postupkom. Njemu moja situacija uopće ne izgleda problematična (došla sam kod njega i odmah ostala trudna .. ne doživljava on onih 15 neuspješnih postupaka od prije). U druge bolnice mi se ne da ići, a za privatnike nemam baš više love

----------


## taca70

Rikikiki, mi imamo skoro identicne nalaze. I ja sam zbunjola zbog visokog E2.
FSH 9.3
E2 560 pmol/l
AMH 8,7
LH trakica jucer i danas +, BT jos ne pokazuje ovulaciju.Nemam pojma kud je otisao sav taj estradiol ili jos raste.Koliko znam pred ovulaciju je oko 300pg/ml.

----------


## mare41

taca, sad si me zbunila s pmol/L, i u Petrovoj iste jedinice, al drugačije ref. vrijednosti??

----------


## ina33

Evo nečeg što možda može pomoći, ali nemam pojma.

Jedna moja frendica, preko 40, AMH 4.4, inhibin oko 60. Ref. vrijednosti Vinogradske za inhibin su žene prije menopauze do oko 250, nakon menopauze do 30);
Ja kad sam zadnji put vadila AMH 18, inhibin b isto oko 60.

Možda je zaključak da mlade žene imaju bolji (veći) inhibin pa je to nekakav prediktor trudnoće, unatoč niskom AMH-u, a starije ako i imaju viši AMH, zeza ih inhibin B. 

Zaključak: konzultiraj nablu i reci što je rekla, ako je još uvijek aktivna u ovim vodama  :Smile: .

Sretno  :Smile: !!!!

----------


## mare41

taca, AMH uopće nije loš, bolji je i od mojih predviđanja :Smile:

----------


## Shanti

Tiki_a  :Heart:

----------


## zeljana

Tiki_a  :Heart:

----------


## kata1

Tiki  :Love:  
Mare41:
"ja sam u istoj situaciji s E2, on meni znači preuranjeno izdvajanje folikula, tj. vrlo kratku folikularnu fazu iliti O 6., 7. dan, pretpostavljam da bi i kod tebe bilo slično? Ili može govoriti za prisustvo ciste. I da, visoki E2 održava FSH prisilno niskim zbog povratne sprege"
ovo potpisujem u cijelosti i moje iskustvo je to (sada svaki ciklus 2DC pratim E2 i FSH) kada mi je E2 viskok oko 500-600 pmol/L
FSH je oko 4-5, tada su punkcije 7-8 dan i nema JS.
Zato za postupke čekam ciklus kada je E2 nizak (znao je biti i ispod ref.vrijednosti) tada je FSH oko 11 i bude JS i transfer ali ništa od T.
Moj zaključak je da to što vam je sad E2 viskok nemora biti naredni ciklus

Pozdrav dragim curama

----------


## tiki_a

Hm...i kod mene je E2 uglavnom nešto povišen, a fol. dio ciklusa zato kraći, O oko 10-tog ili 11-tog dana. Do sada je bilo js. I kako kata1 kaže, ne mora svaki ciklus biti takav. Prirodnjaci su za to dobri, ali treba živjeti u gradu gdje postoji klinika, inače bude prenaporno...

----------


## alec

*tiki* - sve sam se nadala da će ovaj postupak biti dobitan, svako malo virkala na forum da vidim ima li dobrih vijesti.baš mi je žao :Sad: . Kaja i ja ti šaljemo veliku pusu.

*rikikiki* ~~~~~~~~~ za nove pobjede  :Heart: .

svim ostalim curkama iz ovog kluba držimo čvrsto , čvrsto palčeve za uspješne postupke ~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart: .

----------


## taca70

Pitam se sta bi bilo da sam u ovom ciklusu krenula u kratki protokol tj. kako bi ovako visok E2 utjecao na odgovor na stimulaciju?Izracunala sam da je 560pmol/l nekih 153 pg/ml a prema LH trakicama ovulacija bi trebala biti sutra na 12.dc.Znaci nije prerano.Steta sto nema smajlija s upitnikom nad glavom.

----------


## kata1

taca70, ja sam 2DC radila i UZV i u takvim ciklusima sam imala  folikul već od 10mm ... ovo je samo moje iskustvo, vjerujem da tebi ne mora biti tako pogotovo što su moje punkcije oko 8-9 DC

----------


## tiki_a

taca70, 12-ti dan je skroz ok, kako i sama kažeš da nije prerano.
alec i Kaja  :Kiss:

----------


## Mojca

A joooj totalno ste me zbunile s tolikim brojkama, kombinacijama... morati ću hitno na neki tečaj omjera, povratnih sprega i koječega!  :Smile:  
*Taca*, bravo za AMH!  :Klap: 

Curke, ja krenula piti Omegu 3 u relativno velikim dozama (na kutiji piše 4 do 8 tableta, ja uzimam 10) i moram reći da se zbilja bolje osjećam. Posao mi ne pada tako tragično teško kao ranije, uspijem ostati budna na dosadnim sastancima... Dođem doma normalna... ne krenem odmah cmoljiti po kauču ili vikati na dragog.  :Grin: 
Hugs svima.

----------


## taca70

> *Taca*, bravo za AMH!


Sigurna sam da se samo u ovom nasem klubu pljesce na ovakav AMH. Meni je tragican, cijelo popodne lezim i zurim u jednu tocku a opet znam da je dobro da je i toliki.
Ja sam napravila totalni preokret u svom poimanju MPO-a i jos kojecega tj. danas sam krenula na akupunkturu. Ako nista drugo super je za relaksaciju.

----------


## Mojca

Taca, moj AMH je duplo manji...

----------


## m arta

> Rikikiki, mi imamo skoro identicne nalaze. I ja sam zbunjola zbog visokog E2.
> FSH 9.3
> E2 560 pmol/l
> AMH 8,7
> LH trakica jucer i danas +, BT jos ne pokazuje ovulaciju.Nemam pojma kud je otisao sav taj estradiol ili jos raste.Koliko znam pred ovulaciju je oko 300pg/ml.


ja ne kužim baš o čemu raspravljate, jer me nitko ne šalje na nikakve testove. osim onih koji su bili potrebni za sam postupak, a hormone sam vadila prvi i zadnji put još mislim u 11/2008. i nakon toga mi nisu tražili ponovo. a da sama tražim, teško bi dobila uputnicu....
ali kako sam već puno toga ovdje naučila od vas, i ovaj dio ću  :Smile: 
jer ipak sam i ja prešla 40-tu i sigurno će mi dobro doći to znaje.  :Smile:

----------


## Nikolina-Zagreb

Da li netko zna zašto na broju telefona za IVF Maribor ++386 31 577 101 tel.sekretarica daje informaciju da je broj neispravan i to u vrijeme kada bi ga trebalo zvati od 14:30 do 15:30. Hvala

----------


## tikica_69

> Da li netko zna zašto na broju telefona za IVF Maribor ++386 31 577 101 tel.sekretarica daje informaciju da je broj neispravan i to u vrijeme kada bi ga trebalo zvati od 14:30 do 15:30. Hvala


Jel 50 ocajnih Hrvata istovremeno pokusavaju dobiti taj broj...Budi uporna, dobiti ces...
Pusa svim mojim kokama  :Kiss:

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Tikica*  :Kiss:

----------


## tiki_a

m arta, i bez tih naših nalaza dr-ovi brzo vide s čime raspolažu....Nadam se da ti neće trebati dodatna vađenja krvi itd. itd.
Cure bravo za dodatne aktivnosti - akupunktura, Omega (Mojca, ne pretjerivati.). Ja sam skinula 2 kg, ali na žalost zbog posla no dobar mi je poticaj da dalje. Za početak sam odlučila da probam ne jesti ako nisam gladna.
Kod mene samo brljavljenje, M nikako da krene. Jučer nisam popila dva dnevna utrića, a onda na večer ipak - pa nek' bude do 14-tog dana. K'o što rekoh, lijepo mi je od utrića pa se može izdržati.
andream, kada je prvi uzv?

----------


## tiki_a

tikica kada je akcija?  :Kiss:

----------


## andream

*tiki*, prvi UZV je iduću srijedu, na osmi dan.
Danas je bila frka panika s decapeptylom, hvala *sretnoj* još jednom što mi je sve lijepo i strpljivo pokazala pa sam to odradila u kupaoni, ruka mi se tresla od straha (ah, ja i injekcije...) ali evo sutra već jedva čekam da se opet bocnem  :Laughing:  Danas sam primila i 3 menopura, peklo me ko sam vrag - e za to baš nisam sigurna da jedva čekam... Uglavnom sve mi je lijepo laganini, ja dobre volje i cool, pa eto, idemo dan po dan...
Svima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ od nas.

----------


## vikki

*Taco*, poseban osvrt na tvoj AMH koji je još uvijek duplo veći od moga  :Klap: !

Curke, ne stignem sve popratiti, evo kolektivne ~~~~~~~~ i big  :Kiss:  svima, osobito tužnima!

----------


## Lambi

*tiki,* baš mi je žao :Love:  ,a tak sam ti čvrsto držala fige
svim curama ~~~~~~~~~~~~za dobitne postupke :Heart:

----------


## m arta

izvješće sa punkcije: :Smile: 
7 JS
dobila sam da pijem cefaleksin 2x2, i utrogestan 3x1
zadnji put sam dobila štopericu i nakon punkcije, ali sad ne, jer kaže sestra da još imam folikula....

----------


## AuroraBlu

*m arta* bravo, bravo!!! Nemam riječi za rezultat  :Klap:

----------


## Marnie

m arta, predivan broj  :Very Happy: ! Da li si ti sigurna da si član kluba 39+, da ti nisu nešto zbrljali na rodnom listu hehe  :Smile: . Držim fige za dobar tulum u labu!

----------


## m arta

Marnie, cijeli život mi daju manje godina nego ih imam, da sam i ja počela misliti kako sam još mlada. al ipak, rodni list ne laže. :Smile:

----------


## ina33

M arta, s pomiješanim osjećajem primam ovaj tvoj broj... Imaš potencijala, a radit će ti s 3... Sretno, i da ne moraš misliti o what-if opcijama ~~~~~!!!!

----------


## m arta

ina33, nadam se da će od tih 7 biti dobre bar te 3 dozvoljene.

----------


## taca70

M arta, divna brojka.Uzdam se u biologa da ce procijeniti 3 the best.
AuroraBlu, kakav je plan za dalje?

----------


## gričanka

*M arta*   ... bravo! Sjajan rezultat! 
 Eh sad, da nije ovog zakona mojem oduševljenju ne bi bilo kraja! Jesu li ti možda spomenuli mogućnost oplodnje više od 3 JS (o tome se govorilo kod težih slučajeva ili u starijih iznad 40)? Naravno trebali bi tražiti odobrenje...hm  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## tikica_69

m arta, pa ti neses ko prava koka  :Klap: 
tiki_a, zao mi je zbog tvog postupka, bas evo sad citam ovo zadnje koliko stignem  :Sad: 
Ja idem za jedno 2 tjedna kod Tomica na dogovor i pristajem samo na cetrotide + gonal jer to je jedino sto jos nisam probala..ako ide ide, ako ne onda vise nemam nikakvu opciju a ni lijecnika
Cure, svima vam zelim plodnu jesen, a sada posebno za Mare jer za nju znam da je u niskom startu, kao i andream (vidim da je pikalica)  :Kiss: 
Vidim da imamo i nove clanice, pa i njima zelim ugodno druzenje ovdje i velike buse uskoro  :Wink: 

BTW, moj AMH je 10,5 pa ne znam da li da se uzrujavam ili ne s obzirom na FSH od 13,8

----------


## ina33

> BTW, moj AMH je 10,5 pa ne znam da li da se uzrujavam ili ne s obzirom na FSH od 13,8


Ja ne bi. Tj. sve je to slično i ukazuje na situaciju u kojoj si bila i prošle godine (ako te dobro pratim). Sretno i piši o tom protokolu, ako Tomić pristane!

----------


## Marnie

Od kada je određeno da klinika daje ljekove za postupke u Vinogradskoj se daju samo menopuri. Bar su to dobile cure koje pišu na forumu. Nisam sigurna da li je tako svima ili se mogu dobiti i gonali.

----------


## Mojca

Evo ja dobila nalaz progesterona, 53,36 (ref. vrijednosti 5,3 do 86). 
Ovo je prvi put da ne cmoljim nakon otvaranje nalaza.  :Smile:

----------


## taca70

Tikica69, jesi vec isla sa Cetrotide? Nije toliko bitno da li su Gonali ili Menopuri za stimulaciju, npr. ja sam pocela s Gonalima pa nastavila s Menopurima. Medutim, nije me taj protokol bas usrecio, dobili 4js, 2 u startu nis koristi, jedna se oplodila. Nadala sam se boljem rezultatu jer se bas taj protokol preporucuje za starije i low repondere. Postoji neka caka i u danu kada se dobiva Cetrotide. Navodno da se sada i oni mogu dobiti preko HZZO-a. Nisam uspjela skuziti kakav je opci dojam medu forumasicama o tom protokolu. I nemoj se opterecivati sa FSH, imas ti jos materijala za obradu.

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Taco*, moj plan je ivf u 11.mj. Rekao mi R. (a i sama sam provjerila na netu) da pričekam ciklus ili 2 s ivf-om nakon histeroskopije. Privatno rade mini, pa se može odmah, a ova moja je bila klasična. Inače, idem danas k njemu samo po recept (ili duphaston ili kontrac. - baš radi problema pomanjkanja progesterona)
Ti još malo na biopsiju endometrija?

----------


## taca70

Mojca, divna ovulacija. Iskoristi to i nsoruzaj se LH trakicama.
Ja zakazana 11.10. za biopsiju ali ciklus mi je koma, vec brljavim a tek mi je 13.dc.

----------


## tikica_69

ina, lani mi je FSH bio 6,5...ah
Marnie, ma u principu mi je svejedno Gonal i Menopur, no Cetrotide me jos svrbi....to nisam probala a navodno je bolja kombinacija za nas 39+ koke

----------


## AuroraBlu

A cetrotide je umjesto gonala/menopura, i uzima se sa supresijom?


*Marnie*, dobivaju cure i menopure i gonale u vinogradskoj. Samo je s gonalima još gora situacija, koliko sam shvatila, njih češće nema nego menopura. A novost je da se sada SVE dobiva (dakle, i štoperica i supresija, što smo do sada plaćali)

*Tiki*, kad ideš na dogovor?

*Mojca*, progesteron ti je odličan!

----------


## Marnie

Da, kada sam bila u lipnju na prirodnom postupku sam se iznenadila što sam dobila od njih štopericu  :Smile: . Ma nekako cure stalno pišu da dobivaju menopure, pa nisam bila sigurna da li uopće ima gonala, ali super ako se može dobiti sve. 
Tikica, meni je dr. V u Mb također preporučio cetrotide i to sam dobila kasnije, 6. dc, baš zbog mog lošeg reagiranja na stimulaciju, tako da pitaj, možda će dr T. htjeti napraviti tu kombinaciju ako može dobiti cetrotide od HZZO-a.

----------


## tiki_a

m arta, ostala sam bez teksta! Svaka čast!
andream, takva reakcija na menopur? Nikad nešto slično, nadam se da će danas biti bolje.
tikica_69 veselim se što ćemo uskoro ~~~~~~i za tebe
AuroraBlu, ne idem više na dogovor, ovo mi je bio zadnji.

----------


## sretna35

*Mojca* tvoj nalaz progesterona upućuje na action

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Tiki*,  :Embarassed:  mislila sam na Tikicu. Ali Tiki, nikad ne reci nikad... možda ti za 8 mjeseci baš dođe volja za onim zadnjim, zadnjim...

----------


## ina33

> ina, lani mi je FSH bio 6,5...ah
> Marnie, ma u principu mi je svejedno Gonal i Menopur, no Cetrotide me jos svrbi....to nisam probala a navodno je bolja kombinacija za nas 39+ koke


Šaljem ti PP.

----------


## aleksandraj

> m arta, pa ti neses ko prava koka 
> tiki_a, zao mi je zbog tvog postupka, bas evo sad citam ovo zadnje koliko stignem 
> Ja idem za jedno 2 tjedna kod Tomica na dogovor i pristajem samo na cetrotide + gonal jer to je jedino sto jos nisam probala..ako ide ide, ako ne onda vise nemam nikakvu opciju a ni lijecnika
> Cure, svima vam zelim plodnu jesen, a sada posebno za Mare jer za nju znam da je u niskom startu, kao i andream (vidim da je pikalica) 
> Vidim da imamo i nove clanice, pa i njima zelim ugodno druzenje ovdje i velike buse uskoro 
> 
> BTW, moj AMH je 10,5 pa ne znam da li da se uzrujavam ili ne s obzirom na FSH od 13,8


Tikice, sretno...M arta ti si sigurna trudnica...bravo za js :Very Happy:

----------


## tikica_69

AuroraBlu, idem 18.10. oko 10 mi je sestra Ana rekla da dodjem

----------


## Mojca

:Smile:  Fale koke, dok se željezo poravi idemo u akciju na više načina. 

I kad smo kod alternativnih pristupa, jedna bliska frendica mi godinama govori da moram "slati svjetlo" u svoje jajnike, maternicu... Uvijek mi je to bilo "daj me pusti na miru"... ali jučer mi je baš spontano došlo da tako nešto napravim, da vizualiziram kako je tamo sve ok... da budem u mislima nježna prema jajnicima, a ne da o njima mislim "kako su dosadni, opet bole". Tako nekako... teško mi je opisati... ali uglavnom, obratila sam im se s puno ljubavi... i jako sam se dobro osjećala nakon toga. (Sad kad sam ovo pročitala zvuči mi kao da sam pukla, ali zbilja je bio jako lijep osjećaj, pa odlučujem da ne pobrišem ovaj post.)   :Smile:  

Mislim da Caroline Myss o tome piše... nekad mi netko spomenuo... baš ću pogledati kad dođem doma.

----------


## ina33

Tikice, ajde pls pobriši portalski inbox, poslala sam ti ina-niz opet jedan veliki PP kao odgovor na tvoj, ne da mi ga poslat jer ti je pun box. Nastavljamo u ponedjeljak, spremila sam tekst u Word kod sebe.

----------


## tikica_69

> Tikice, ajde pls pobriši portalski inbox, poslala sam ti ina-niz opet jedan veliki PP kao odgovor na tvoj, ne da mi ga poslat jer ti je pun box. Nastavljamo u ponedjeljak, spremila sam tekst u Word kod sebe.


Jesam, tnx

----------


## ina33

Tikice, evo ja poslala svoju "čitabu".

----------


## goga69

cao cure,nova sam na forumu,verovatno zato sto sam tek prvi ICSI uradela i sad sam u onom ludom neizvesnom iscekivanju rezultata!! ima li neke koja je iz prve u mojim god. ato je 41,ostala u drugom stanju??
hvala.....

----------


## goga69

inace radela sam u Pragu ,kod dr.Lazarovske,same pohvale za tim,u ponedeljak je bio et,i sad je znaci ono 4 dan od et,bila su dva embriona 8-o celijska,po reakciji embriologa jako lepa i kvalitetna....ali koliko ih je takvih bilo do sada kod drugih cura pa opet nista?? sto se simptoma tice ,nista posebno,nadutost zbog hormona,grudi bolne i to je to!! nista,ostaje samo strpljenje i naravno nada!!
pozdrav svima i puno uspeha ko je u procesu a i onima koji ce uskoro!!
cmoka

----------


## rozalija

> Tikice, sretno...M arta ti si sigurna trudnica...bravo za js


X

----------


## m arta

sestra je MM rekla kad je išao po papire, da će me boliti malo, a ako bude jako da odem na hitnu. jel to normalno? 
kad mirujem je o.k., ali kad se ustajem i  na WC mi je malo teško.

----------


## taca70

M arta, samo miruj, sutra ce biti lakse ali jos ces osjetiti. Ja uglavnom nemam bolove nakon punkcije ali jednom sam par dana osjecala odvratnu bol sa savkim korakom, cijela utroba me bolila i to je trajalo mozda 5,6 dana. Ako vidis da se pogorsava onda se javi dr.

----------


## m arta

taca70, i mene baš tako svakim pokretom probada dole, a prošli put se ne sječam baš da je tako bilo.
zaboravila sam reći da sam prošli put dobila pola ovitrela nakon punkcije, a sada nisam i sestra je rekla da imam još folikula ( to je rekla MM) i  dr je napisao za utrogestan i cefaleksin.

----------


## Mojca

Koke, danas sam po prvi put u miru pročitala ovdašnja dešavanja zadnja dva dana, iako ste mi stalno bile u mislima. 
*M arta*, sjajno! Držim fige!  :Smile:  

Ja se još uvijek hvatam u svim ovim brojkama, uspoređujem svoje friške i stare nalaze... kad sam došla prvi put kod dr. R. donijela sam nalaze iz travnja i neke je tražio da ponovim (FSH, LH, štitnjaču...), ali ne i E2, pa se sad pitam da li on varira iz ciklusa u ciklus ili je on neka konstanta, pa je taj stari nalaz još aktualan? Radila sam ga na sv. Duhu i bio je 201,44 (ref. 98 - 592). 
U travnju je FSH bio 7,65; a LH 2,43.
U kolovozu je FSH bio 12,93; a LH 5,64. 
Ako sam dobro zapamtila odnos LH i FSH ne smije biti veći od 2,5... u travnju je bio 3,14; a u kolovozu 2,29... što je poboljšanje, ali upitno kakvo jer je FSH znatno porastao. Ili može biti razlika u kvaliteti analize od laba do laba... travanjski su sa sv. Duha, a kolovoški iz Breyera.

I još jedno pitanje... da li bi bilo dobro imati sve nalaze iz jednog ciklusa ili je ok da imam FSH i LH iz kolovoza a progesteron od danas? 
I trebam li još nešto izvaditi? AMH imam, vadila u kolovozu kad i FSH i LH i 4,5 je. Uf, koliko pitanja za ovaj kasni sat.  :Smile:  

Vibrice svima.  :Smile:

----------


## taca70

Mojca, najbitnije je da imas AMH jer ti je on najvjerniji pokazatelj zalihe js. Uz FSH je pozeljno izvaditi i E2 jer visok E2 snizava FSH pa nalaz ne bude vjerodostojan. Odnos FSH/LH isto ukazuje na zalihu ali sve to nije u rangu sa AMH.
Mene je kopkalo ovih dana pitanje kolika je vrijednost AMH prihvatljiva ovisno o starosti jer je logicno da s godinama opada i nasla sam ovo:
http://www.centerforhumanreprod.com/...H%20Update.pdf

----------


## Mojca

Jutro svima.  :Smile:  
Taca thx, onda ću sljedeći ciklus napraviti ponovno LH,FSH i E2. I onda još i progesteron. Pa da vidimo.  :Smile:

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Goga*, doobrodošla! Ima ih baš u našem klubu koje su od prve ostale T. Neke u Zg, a neke u Pragu  :Smile:  Naša Grčanka ti može ispričati svoje prekrasno iskustvo iz Praga. Jesi li išla na donaciju?
Što se tiče iščekivanja... tu ti je teško išta prognozirati... netko ima sve simptome i na kraju ne bude T. i obrnuto. Sad ti treba samo strpljenja, mira i poz.misli...
Javi nam rezultat! Kad su ti rekli da vadiš betu?

----------


## mare41

Goga, dobro nam doša.! Aurora ti je sve rekla, a ja samo mogu nadodati da ti želim strpljenja za čekanje, a koji dan ti je bio transfer nakon punkcije?

----------


## Mojca

Goga dobrodošla, držimo fige.  :Smile:

----------


## m arta

Goga doboro došla!

----------


## mare41

m arta, jesi bolje?

----------


## m arta

> *M arta*   ... bravo! Sjajan rezultat! 
>  Eh sad, da nije ovog zakona mojem oduševljenju ne bi bilo kraja! Jesu li ti možda spomenuli mogućnost oplodnje više od 3 JS (o tome se govorilo kod težih slučajeva ili u starijih iznad 40)? Naravno trebali bi tražiti odobrenje...hm


gričanka, nisam se tog sjetila, da ih pitam prije punkcije.  :Sad: 
sad se samo nadam da će biologica napraviti dobar posao.  :Smile:

----------


## m arta

> *M arta*   ... bravo! Sjajan rezultat! 
>  Eh sad, da nije ovog zakona mojem oduševljenju ne bi bilo kraja! Jesu li ti možda spomenuli mogućnost oplodnje više od 3 JS (o tome se govorilo kod težih slučajeva ili u starijih iznad 40)? Naravno trebali bi tražiti odobrenje...hm


gričanka, nisam se tog uopće sjetila prije punkcije da pitam, a i nisam bila ni sigurna šta će biti tj. koliko će JS biti... :Sad: 
sad se samo nadam da će biologica napraviti dobar posao.  :Smile:

----------


## m arta

a ovi postovi.......

mare, danas mi je bolje, jučer sam umirala od bolova, danas samo kad idem na WC.

----------


## goga69

hvala cure na dobrodoslici i naravno na podrsci!!! kao prvo isla sam sa mojim jc i u fazi stimulacije je to izgledalo srednje zalosno,samo dva folikula od toga jedan veci a jedan znatno manji i kada sam stigla u prag iznenadjenje je bilo tu ,kao za mene tako i za doktorku,jer se uspostavilo da imamo 4 folikula za punkciju iz kojih su dobijene 3jc...sve oplodjene a vracene dva embrija u trecem danu od punkcije....betu bih trebala da vadim 14-og dana od transfera,ali mislim da cu ja to vec ranije...ko ce izdrzati do 11 okt.
pozdrav svema i cmoka!

----------


## goga69

hvala cure na lepoj dobrodoslici i podrsci!!

----------


## AuroraBlu

*m arta,* kad zoveš biologa da vidiš kako napreduju buduća djeca?  :Smile:

----------


## taca70

Goga, dobro nam dosla ali nadam se da ti nasa iskustva nece jos dugo biti interesantna. 2 8-st zametka upucuju na veliku sansu za uspjeh. Koja vam je dijagnoza i zasto ste se uputili bas u Prag?
M arta, kad ces znati sta se zbiva u labu?

----------


## goga69

> Goga, dobro nam dosla ali nadam se da ti nasa iskustva nece jos dugo biti interesantna. 2 8-st zametka upucuju na veliku sansu za uspjeh. Koja vam je dijagnoza i zasto ste se uputili bas u Prag?
> M arta, kad ces znati sta se zbiva u labu?


Draga Taca70 hvala na lepim nadama,najsrecnija bih bila kada bi tako bilo sto bi i svaka od vas sigurno!! Dijagnoza ,zapusena oba jajovoda a u Prag sam se uputila jer je postojala jedino tamo opcija o doniranoj spermi,posto sam solo,bez partnera,ali je u medjuvremenu doslo do preokreta pa se partner ipak pojavio ali posto sam vec bila tamo na konsultacijama ,odlucila i da tamo i pokusam(nadam se uspesno)!!

----------


## tiki_a

goga69  :Heart: 
m arta~~~~~~

----------


## m arta

pošto je sutra nedjelja, nisam sigurna da bi ikog našla da mi kaže neku info na telefon. a biologica ne vjerujem da dežura.
al ako se ne jave do ponedjeljka ujutro idem tamo, jer blizu stanujem.
hm, možda sutra pošaljem MM da proba nešto saznati.

----------


## sretna35

> Goga, dobro nam doša.! Aurora ti je sve rekla, a ja samo mogu nadodati da ti želim strpljenja za čekanje, a koji dan ti je bio transfer nakon punkcije?


x

----------


## goga69

cure meni ovde nista nije jasno...poslala sam odgovor jos danas popodne a nikako da se pojavi i bude vidljiv!? jer ima neka caka kako se salje ili mislim stvarno mi nije jasno...ispada da nijednoj nisam nista odgovorila!! 
sorry ali nije do mene,
pozz

----------


## marta7

drage moje, vidim da je ove plusiće nakon brojke 39 bolje ne navoditi, jer, sve ih je više, a rezulatata nema.
zato sam pobrisala drugi, jer bih morala dodati još jedan, a kako je krenulo i još jedan.....
ima li ovaj maraton kraja? nikak' do cilja.
ove godine stalno neki sh.. te zakasnili napunkciju, te godišnji odmor dr, pa naš, pa opet dr, pa jedna cista (terapija duphaston 2x1 16.-25.dc, pa druga cista (opet ista terapija), sad opet cista....nikakvi pregledi, hormone sam vadila u 8.mj. samoinicijativno (E2 106,6, LH 20.21, FSH 28.11), da krenemo spremni u rujnu, a sad, evo, cista drugi ciklus za redom.
nekako mi se čini da dugo stojimo na mjestu, bez pomaka, bez ideje za nastavak.....sad idemo na uzv 6. dan ciklusa da vidimo je li cista možda nestala....
jeste li imale iskustva sa cistama, kaj ih inicira? je li moguće da je uzrok jaaaako stresan posao, jer drugog razloga ne vidim?!

----------


## glacova

Ja se vratila!
Oduševljeni Pragom,njegovim stanovnicima i naravno samim PFC!
Transfer je bio u petak. Dva osmostanična nakon 96h u embrij 12.2. Beta 18.10.
Uzimam i dalje terapiju,ostaću ovaj tjedan doma i "štrikati" do bete!
Veliki kiss svim curama *tiki_a,gričanka,mare41,mimek,ina33,sretna35,mojca  ,vikki,marnie,AuroraBlu* i hvala na podršci!
*m arta* sretno na transferu!

----------


## glacova

Ja se vratila! Ne iz SAD..... :Laughing: 
Oduševljeni Pragom,njegovim stanovnicima i naravno samim PFC! :Very Happy: 
Transfer je bio u petak. Dva osmostanična nakon 96h u embrij 12.2. Beta 18.10.
Uzimam i dalje terapiju,ostaću ovaj tjedan doma i "štrikati"  :Cool:  do bete!
Veliki kiss svim curama *tiki_a,gričanka,mare41,mimek,ina33,sretna35,mojca  ,vikki,marnie,AuroraBlu* i hvala na podršci!
*m arta* sretno na transferu!

----------


## mare41

marta7, pisalo se ovih dana o cistama, sigurno si već našla temu, a u kojoj si klinici? 
glacova, skupa ćemo odbrojavati, bar jedan dio do tvoje pozitivne bete :Smile: 
m arta, čekamo lijepe vijesti sutra.
Sutra Kolding?

----------


## m arta

glacova, sretno do 18.10.  :Klap: 

i ja se nadam da ću vam sutra napisati lijepe vijesti.  :Smile:

----------


## goga69

> Ja se vratila! Ne iz SAD.....
> Oduševljeni Pragom,njegovim stanovnicima i naravno samim PFC!
> Transfer je bio u petak. Dva osmostanična nakon 96h u embrij 12.2. Beta 18.10.
> Uzimam i dalje terapiju,ostaću ovaj tjedan doma i "štrikati"  do bete!
> Veliki kiss svim curama *tiki_a,gričanka,mare41,mimek,ina33,sretna35,mojca  ,vikki,marnie,AuroraBlu* i hvala na podršci!
> *m arta* sretno na transferu!


 sve najbolje ti zelim...a mozda smo se isrele u pragu!!

----------


## goga69

> *Goga*, doobrodošla! Ima ih baš u našem klubu koje su od prve ostale T. Neke u Zg, a neke u Pragu  Naša Grčanka ti može ispričati svoje prekrasno iskustvo iz Praga. Jesi li išla na donaciju?
> Što se tiče iščekivanja... tu ti je teško išta prognozirati... netko ima sve simptome i na kraju ne bude T. i obrnuto. Sad ti treba samo strpljenja, mira i poz.misli...
> Javi nam rezultat! Kad su ti rekli da vadiš betu?


sorry,ali ja stvarno neznam zasto ne funkcionise ovo sa mojim odgovorima....ajd pokusacu jos jednom!!nisam na donaciju,ispalo je kod mene 3jc,kojima se uopste nisam nadala a ni dr,jer pre nego sto sam posla za Prag na uz se video jedan dobar folikul i jedan znatno manji al nakon skoro 40h se pojavila jos dva tako da su 4 punktirana ,od 3jc dve opstale i razvile se do 8celijskih i treci dan vracene,betu bi trebala 11.10 da vadim ako pre toga ne uradim neki testic!!
stvarno se nadam da ce ovo jednom da se pojavi sto sam napisala!!
pozz

----------


## taca70

Glacova, krasne vijesti, ~~~~~ do 18.10.
Mare41, moze Kolding samo donji dio.
M arta, sretno sutra.
Marta7, jesi ranije imala problema sa cistama?Znam kako je kad si spreman za akciju a stojis na mjestu.
Kako su nam trudnice?

----------


## goga69

> Goga, dobro nam dosla ali nadam se da ti nasa iskustva nece jos dugo biti interesantna. 2 8-st zametka upucuju na veliku sansu za uspjeh. Koja vam je dijagnoza i zasto ste se uputili bas u Prag?
> M arta, kad ces znati sta se zbiva u labu?


Volela bih da je tako...sto se kaze iz tvojih usta u bozje usi!! dijagnoza je zapuseni kanali a za prag sam cula od prijateljice i mislim da su stvarno ok!!
pozz

----------


## goga69

Sretno i od mene Glacova ...a mozda smo se i srele u pragu ako si bila u ponedeljak 27.9 na razgovoru kod doktorice!!
pozz i jos jednom sretnooooo

----------


## Mojca

Glacova, držim fige da rezultat "štrikanja" bude jako pozitivan.  :Smile:

----------


## Mojca

E da... može Kolding...  :Smile:  Si ju!

----------


## ina33

Goga, sretno, dobro zvuči!!!

----------


## sretna35

goga69, glacova sretno, najsretnije ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

dobra zabava danas na kavici, meni s Luipkom ne odgovara Kolding-donji dio pa se vidimo neki drugi put, a k tome idemo razgledavati i igraonicu za proslavu prvog rođendana

----------


## AuroraBlu

može Kolding

----------


## Mimek

ja se ovih dana nekako teško penjem na rodu !!! Možda zbog trbuha  :Embarassed: , pa na kraju i odustanem. Vidim da se i drugima duplaju postovi i da nekaj šteka.

Super rezultata ima ovdje. Svima u akciji držim sretnice, a čekalicama koječega uz vas smo. Novice dobrodošle

glacova  :Cekam:  pridruži se B&B

tiki_a  :Zaljubljen: 

Lijepo se provedite na kavici.

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Mimek*, a kako si ti?

----------


## mare41

Mimek, nadamo ti se da ćemo te vidjeti još 2 u 1, eto mene uskoro u B&B (ako ne ove godine, onda dogodine).

----------


## andream

Ja bih vam se isto jednom pridružila na kahvici, ali danas ne mogu jer na menopure ipak idem u to vrijeme u bolnicu na pikanje (tako hrabra ipak nisam). Savladala sam dec. pa sam i na to ponosna  :Smile: 
Inače UZV je u srijedu i baš me zanima stanje stvari, za sada kao da ništa i nije bilo osim što mi je M nešto produljena (šesti dan i još poneki tragić krvi) ali kako čitam to je normalno.

----------


## mare41

andream, usput smo ti, a vjeruj da bi te sve jednako dobro ubole ko što će sestre :Smile:

----------


## andream

Mare, pomislila sam ja i na to, vjerujem da bi bilo čak i bolje nego što bi sestre to napravile... Al evo budem drugi put na kavici s vama, dok kratim vrijeme čekajući betu trebat će me netko i otrpit...  :Cool:

----------


## m arta

mi smo definitivno prekrižili Hrvatsku i skupljamo novce za Sloveniju.
opet se nije oplodilo i biologica nam je rekla da idemo gdje rade ICSI, jer u KBO to ne rade. al kao da se biologe pita, ako ginekolog ne misli da treba ICSI, onda neće ni raditi. a koliko ja znam zar ICSI ne rade samo kad je problem spermiogram? pa kod nas to nije problem. al je rekla da su moje JS problem. hm
al kad se sjetim mojih 7 JS i da je 4 bacila jer se po zakonu samo 3 mogu oploditi....... ma ne smijem ni razmišljati.

----------


## zeljana

> cao cure,nova sam na forumu,verovatno zato sto sam tek prvi ICSI uradela i sad sam u onom ludom neizvesnom iscekivanju rezultata!! ima li neke koja je iz prve u mojim god. ato je 41,ostala u drugom stanju??
> hvala.....


goga69 dobrodosla, a na tvoje pitanje javljam se sa odgovorom: Da , ja maj 2010 /Maribor
Pozdrav i srecno!

----------


## AuroraBlu

*m arta*, strašno mi je žao!!!  :Sad:   šteta da barem nisi u Zg išla na taj prvi postupak, uglavnom svugdje sad rade icsi bez obzira na dijagnozu. Što se tiče Slovenije, u Ljubljani si odmah na redu, nema čekanja, dakle, potrebno je samo pričekati 4 mjeseca da se oporaviš od postupka i u međuvremenu skupiti para... Nadam se da je 2011.tvoja godina!!!

----------


## m arta

AuroraBlu, ja sam mislila da i u KBO rade ICSI jer se već godinu dana piše o tome u KBO i neke su cure zvale i potvrđeno im je da rade. al opet ko zna šta je to bilo, kakav pokvareni telefon.
biologica je bila ljuta, jer nam je u 06.mj rekla da idemo u ZG zbog ICSI-a. mi smo išli na prvu konzultaciju kod dr L. na VV i trebali smo se javiti krajem 09.mj. 
al kako su nas zvali iz KBO početkom 08.mj. da smo dobili lijekove mislili smo da se ipak nešto rješilo.
osim toga, na nagovor jedne mlađe forumašice sam pisala milinoviću (ona je preko njega došla kod Šimunića u Petrovu), i zvala. pa su me oni prvo obavjestili da su moj "problem" proslijedili dr Kuni. onda je on odgovorio koliko je njegovo saznanje u KBO se već trebala popraviti situacija. i zaista, ja sam već tada podigla lijekove. pa nek se javim nadležnom (a to je moj dr).
da bi kad smo MM i ja došli u 09.mj kod našeg dr na dogovor on kaže, pa što smo mi cijelu frku napravili, al kao ne ljuti se i da mu je dr  Kuna prijetelj.
i sad ti budi pametan i znaj šta treba napraviti.... Lučinger ode u privatnike, kod Kune otići bez nekog dogovora sa mojim dr bi bilo glupo, kad su već dobri.
i sve to me jako zamara.
sad ću se odmoriti i pripremiti za Ljubljanu.

----------


## tiki_a

m arta, katastrofa!!! Pa na ovo se mogu samo  :Evil or Very Mad: . Drago mi je da ste odmah odlučili za dalje, za SLO.

glacova, jako lijepe vijesti od tebe ~~~~~~za tebe i štrikamo s tobom.
goga, odlično, ~~~~~~za plus
marta7 nadam se da će se konačno pokrenuti na bolje. Moja posljednja godina je bila slična (ne ciste, ali sve i svašta drugo...).
mare41 nadam se da sve ide po planu!
Mimek, gričanka  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## glacova

> Mimek, nadamo ti se da ćemo te vidjeti još 2 u 1, eto mene uskoro u B&B ).


Potpisujem,ali samo prvi dio! :Very Happy:

----------


## glacova

> mi smo definitivno prekrižili Hrvatsku i skupljamo novce za Sloveniju.
> opet se nije oplodilo i biologica nam je rekla da idemo gdje rade ICSI, jer u KBO to ne rade. al kao da se biologe pita, ako ginekolog ne misli da treba ICSI, onda neće ni raditi. a koliko ja znam zar ICSI ne rade samo kad je problem spermiogram? pa kod nas to nije problem. al je rekla da su moje JS problem. hm
> al kad se sjetim mojih 7 JS i da je 4 bacila jer se po zakonu samo 3 mogu oploditi....... ma ne smijem ni razmišljati.


Draga m arta,ovo ti je samo slika i prilika općeg stanja u našem zdravstvu! Svi svakoga i nitko nikoga!
Drago mi je da ne odustajete i da si se već okrenula dalje!

----------


## Mimek

m arta baš mi je žao, a sve je bilo obečavajuće. Na VV mi je sad u 3. mj. kad sam ja išla L. rekao da rade ICSI samo ako biologica vidi potrebu tj. kao što si rekla ako je sjeme loše. Tako da on nije imao ništa s takvim odlukama iako sam čitala da cure pišu da se ICSI radi svakome !!!? Samo hrabro dalje !

Ma imam boljih i lošijih dana. Ovi loši nisu u stvari baš loši, ali nedovoljno dobri da me ohrabre da se uputim do grada. Kada imam bolji dan odmah idem u šetnjicu po kvartu, ali onda osjećam neke pritiske, probadanja i mislim si šta mi je to trebalo. Možda ništa ne bi bilo da potegnem do grada, ali ziher je ziher. 

Trbuh mi nije velik kao s Mihom jer ipak je ovo djevojčica profinjene mamine građe  :Smile: , ali mi je želudac sad negdje među mliječnim žlijezdama i jedem obroke koji se sastoje od dva zalogaja.

Ako se približimo terminu onda ću se upustiti na odlazak na kavu, a vi se priredite da me možete poroditi  :Yes:

----------


## goga69

> goga69 dobrodosla, a na tvoje pitanje javljam se sa odgovorom: Da , ja maj 2010 /Maribor
> Pozdrav i srecno!


Hvala za info...samo jos koliko imas ti godinica ako nije tajna??
pozdrav i za tebe i hvala!!

----------


## mare41

m arta, užasno mi je žao, jako, jako ljuti novi zakon u svemu, a ovo su posebne situacije kad ljuti žestoko, nadam se da si bolje i da spremaš snagu za punkciju na živo :Smile:  (nije strašno, brzo prođe), pošalji mail rešu i brzo ste na konzultacijama, a on preporuča odmor između stimulacija 3 mjeseca, al sve ćete na vrijeme dogovoriti i saznati.

----------


## aleksandraj

> goga69 dobrodosla, a na tvoje pitanje javljam se sa odgovorom: Da , ja maj 2010 /Maribor
> Pozdrav i srecno!


I ja u Mb ali bila biokemijska. Kasnije dr. kaze vjerojatno zbog trombofilije..sada pokusavam u Cito

----------


## aleksandraj

M arta, potpisujem sve cure..ovo je uzas, a kad pomislim kako u nasim godinama tesko dolazimo do JS....

----------


## goga69

Glacova ja sam ti napisala na "potpomognuta u ceskoj"samo sto se tamo jos nije pojavilo....mislim da ste vi razgovarali sa mojim "momkom"dok sam ja bila na transferu tog ponedeljka a onda sam ja cekala da udjem kod doktorice koja je sa vama imala razgovor!!! ko zna mozda se obema posreci a i sam Prag mozda pozitivno utice na nas ,jer smo i mi odusevljeni gradom!!!
pozz i puno srece zelim!!

----------


## andream

marta, čitam i ne mogu vjerovati... tvoj slučaj zaslužuje posebnu priču koju bi trebali čuti i drugi, ne samo zbog ovog njesra Zakona nego zbog cjelokupne situacije u našem zdravstvu. 
Jako sam ljuta i kad čitam ovakve slučajeve, sram me što idem na MPO u RH. Mi na žalost drugog izbora nemamo, nećemo zbog toga podizati kredite (iako bih vjerojatno drugačije razmišljala da mi u kolijevci ne spava dijete).

----------


## ina33

M arta, demit, baš mi je žao!!! ICSI se radi na i visoku ženinu dob (ako se ne očekuje puno kvalitetnih stanica), jednako tako, kao i ako postoje problemi u oplođivanju, a da su nedetektirani, jednako kao i ako par ima višestruke neuspjehe. Vani obavezno reci di budeš išla da s IVF-om nije bila nijedna od 7 oplođena i da vas obavezno stave na ICSI.

Nije ti to čak niti tako rijetko. Meni se na VV-u, u mojim relativno mladim godinama od 13 jajnih stanica IVF-om nije oplodila nijedna. Radili su mi rescue ICSI, dobili smo loše embrije, njih 7, u Mariboru bi mi valjda prekinuli postupak (što bi meni, gledajući unazad, bilo bolje, a ne čekanja onda još za transfere tih embrija (u 2 x su išli) i gubljenje vremena. Mi smo u Maribor došli s time i uz preporuku od dr L-a obavezno ICSI.

Koji put se to dogodi, a da se niti ne zna točno zašto, niti se može unaprijed predvidjeti (ako je spermiogram neloš, a par nije maratonac s masu transfera u IVF-u).

Ti si definitivno slučaj za vani, u KB Osijek nemaš što raditi, oni ne rade ICSI.

Sretno i brzo dalje, mislim da u visokim godinama možeš napraviti 3-4 mjeseca pauzu u stimulaciju, probajte negdje gdeje se ne čeka (Prag bi bio idealan, Reš kao opcija br. 2, Maribor kao back up), ne znam...

Najjednostavnije, a mislim da je s novcima slično kao Maribor, a i po kvaliteti, bi ti bio Prag kad ćete se već morat zezat i putovat iz Osijeka. Jedino moraš naći nekog tko će ti radit pripremu (folikulometriju) kod nas, a ne znam ima li takvoga u Osijeku. Vidi s tvojim Osiječankama.

BTW, imaš gore na Rodinoj brošuri Neplodnost (pisanoj prije zakona) točne kriterije za ICSI, od kojih je spermiogram samo jedan, a ne mora biti najvažniji.

----------


## ina33

Iskreno, na KB Osijek, a pogotovo sad valjda zbog zakona, na žalost, trudnoće su više sporadične, koliko kužim, nego pravilo. Pogotovo kod žene visokih godina... Brzo se maknite odatle, ako ikako možete. Nikad prije nisam pisala ovakve nediplomatske postove, ali mislim da je to jednostavno jedina mogućnost za vas. I u drugim klinikama biste po godinama bili, ajmo reći izazov, a di ne za KB Osijek... A još imaš lijepu reakciju, to bi trebalo iskoristiti.

----------


## mare41

ina, dobro veliš za m a rtu-možda bolje Prag nego Ljubljana. a cijena je otprilike tu negdje (nešto malo veća je za Prag), m arta, svi podaci za obje klinike su na 1. stranici Potpomognuta u Češkoj.

----------


## taca70

M arta, ne mogu uopce reci koliko mi je zao. Nemoj se uzdati u ICSI, samo gledaj da sto prije odete negdje gdje ce biolog procijeniti sta treba uciniti i imati sva sredstva na raspolaganju a vi, cak i u slucaju neg rezultata, mirni da se sve poduzelo.

----------


## ina33

Pino je rekla, primjerice, da u Americi svi rade ICSI, ako sam je dobro shvatila - preskupo je da bi se riskirala neoplodnja, koja se može dogoditi, pitanje je zašto, koji put i bez odgovora, kao što je kod nas bilo. U Mariboru će mlađima možda napraviti fifty-fifty, dio IVF, dio ICSI, mislim da starijima ide ICSI jer se računa da neće bit puno kvalitetnih jajnih stanica i da se mora sve iskoristiti. Vjerojatno tako rezoniraju i u Pragu, bilo Pronatalu, bilo PFC-u, ali treba njih pitati. Reš mi je onako ipak 3. izbor, iza Maribora i Praga...

----------


## sretna35

Marta cure su ti sve rekle, žao mi je ali kako si i sama rekla odmaraj se i skupljaj snagu za dalje

----------


## milivoj73

što se tiče logistike sa osječke relacije...eto mogu napraviti neku usporedbu...napomena auto je na plin...
put za Prag nas je koštao OS-PG 500 kn(u jednom smjeru) sa svim vinjetama...toliko dođe samo do ZG...do MB ima cca 400 km do PG 750 km...to je 2 sata razlike u vožnji zato što je za PG sve osim 6o km autoput...
postupak košta mislim tu kao i MB(vidjeti cijene online da ne reklamiram) ali se ide u postupak brzo...
mogu komentirati još KBC Osijek...tamo doista nemate što tražiti...nakon zakona nema skoro nikakvih rezultata a za složenije slučajeve pogotovo...ICSI unatoč obećanjima ne rade pa se tu i nema što za reći...
ako treba još nekih logističkih podataka o Pragu samo javite...

----------


## milivoj73

što se tiče logistike sa osječke relacije...eto mogu napraviti neku usporedbu...napomena auto je na plin...
put za Prag nas je koštao OS-PG 500 kn(u jednom smjeru) sa svim vinjetama...toliko dođe samo do ZG...do MB ima cca 400 km do PG 750 km...to je 2 sata razlike u vožnji zato što je za PG sve osim 6o km autoput...
postupak košta mislim tu kao i MB(vidjeti cijene online da ne reklamiram) ali se ide u postupak brzo...
mogu komentirati još KBC Osijek...tamo doista nemate što tražiti...nakon zakona nema skoro nikakvih rezultata a za složenije slučajeve pogotovo...ICSI unatoč obećanjima ne rade pa se tu i nema što za reći...
ako treba još nekih logističkih podataka o Pragu samo javite...

----------


## mare41

milivoj, pozdrav Pragu, brzo se vidimo.

----------


## ina33

Milivoj, super da si se javio m arti. Uz ostalo, vjerojatno će joj od koristi biti to tko ti je radio folikulometrije u Osijeku. M arta, ako dobro shvaćam, Prag skroz funkcionira kao satelitska klinika, tj. možete tamo doći samo od punkcije do transfera, a transferi su 3. dan, znači, to ti je 4 dana. Bolovanje - po meni, ne treba, embrij će se implantirat radila ne radila, jedino ako imaš neki fizički posao, ili si tipa u vrtiću ili tako nešto, gdje si stalno u pokretu, izložena virusima itd.

----------


## goga69

Cure sta mislite ako bih ujutru uradela jedan kucni testic,transfer je bio u ponedeljak,znaci 8-9 dan bi bio sutra,ima li svrhe??

Hvala.....

----------


## milivoj73

za folikulometrije u Osijeku ne znam pošto ćemo mi sve raditi ovdje u Pragu...
goga69 po našem iskustvu nemoj...samo će živčići biti napeti  :Smile:

----------


## m arta

uf, puno informacija, ali korisnih i hvala. :Smile: 
ja sam danas već poslala mail Rešu, pa ću vidjeti šta kaže.
glacova mi je već spominjala Prag, al mi se to tako daleko čini i nisam baš sa engleskim 100%, pa ....
al sad nakon ovog što je milivoj73 napisao, sam se počela dvoumiti.
iako sam već odavno počela čitati temu u Češkoj, a pogotovo od glacove i mare41.
što se tiče folikumetrije ima jedan privatnik u Osk koji to radi za one koji idu van Osk.

----------


## Marnie

m arta, baš mi je žao. Ufff baš sam i ljuta na sve ovo vezano za našu situaciju!

----------


## ina33

Moj bi ti jednoznačan savjet bio:

- puno više bih preferirala Prag (obje klinike - Pronatal i PFC, nego Reša (bolji laboratorij, više parova, više iskustva, koliko sam shvatila);
- u Pragu u obje klinike pričaju savršen hrvatski (imaju osobu za interface s pacijentima), Reš priča slovenski, kažu da ima malo "tvrđi" pristup (malo siroviji u komunikaciji);
- folikulometrije - raspitaj se među Osiječanima koji idu u Prag kako su radili, tj. jel' taj privatnik netko tko je OK;
- ja bih napravila sve kao milijvoj - najbolje ti je slijedit onoga tko je u tvom gradu i ima sličnu priču - raspitaj se zašto ne rade folikulom. u Osijeku itd. Odn. vas dvoje pređite u PP mode.

----------


## ina33

E, i u obje klinike u Pragu nema nikakvog čekanja na postupak s vlastitim stanicama. Koliku si sad stimul. primila - ako je tipa 30-40 ampula gonala ili menopura, vjeorjatno ćeš ipak trebat pričekat 2-3 ciklusa, pitaj ove kod kojih bi išla na postupak, ali obavezno naglasi godine, jer u razdoblju 42 je cost-benefit takav da je čekanje minimalno, a za žene ispod 35 se preporuča 4-6 mjeseci.

----------


## zeljana

*m arti* zao mi je....cure su ti sve rekle samo naprijed!

*goga69* meni 41 godina....i sacekaj jos koji dan za testic...sretno

----------


## m arta

ina33, sad sam imala 12 decapeptila i 30 gonala
računam da ću morat čekati 3 mjeseca, to bi bio ili prosinac ili sječanj.
čula sa za Reša da je takav, al sam također dosta čitala da ga hvale. al dobro, sad ću probati istražiti sve u vezi Praga  :Smile:

----------


## milivoj73

pa daa nema ti tu jezične barijere...dr.L u PFC je crnogorka a imaju koordinatoricu koja je iz HR (Mirna koja je stalno u klinici) a o kilometraži je nebitno raspravljati...400 km naspram 760 km mislim da nije neka stavka u odabiru...nama je trebalo nekih 9 sati sa stalnim stajanjima a i ja vozim ko baba  :Smile:

----------


## Mojca

M arta... baš mi je žao. I ljuta sam ko pas na ličana. Na cijeli sustav. Uf!
Drago mi je da ne odustaješ...  :Smile:  Samo naprijed!

----------


## m arta

sinoć kad mi se MM vratio s posla pita me šta mislim o Pragu, pa sam mu dala da pročita šta ste napisali i kažem da sam se i ja počela dvoumiti u vezi Praga i Ljubljane.

inače, dr Reš mi je već odgovorio. nisam očekivala takvu brzinu.
kaže da bi trebali doći na konzultacije u prosincu, a da bi u postupak išli u siječnju.

----------


## ina33

> inače, dr Reš mi je već odgovorio. nisam očekivala takvu brzinu.
> kaže da bi trebali doći na konzultacije u prosincu, a da bi u postupak išli u siječnju.


Iz Praga, obje klinike, odgovaraju najčešće unutar dan vremena. Vidjet ćeš - di god da kreneš, razlika u odnosu na KB Osijek bit će frapantna. Iskreno... prije se ne bih ovo usudila napisat jer kad god napišeš krene tarapana ovih za pro i za contra... postojanje nekih centara, na žalost, nije benefit za pacijente, nego otežavajuća okolnost jer kasnije krene dalje.

IVF je visokotehnološka stvar, potrebita mira, budžeta i normalne medicine, ne svjetonazornih trostrukih tulupa i politički sličnog PR-a - dokazivanja da je nešto super što nije super.

----------


## ina33

> inače, dr Reš mi je već odgovorio. nisam očekivala takvu brzinu.
> kaže da bi trebali doći na konzultacije u prosincu, a da bi u postupak išli u siječnju.


Iz Praga, obje klinike, odgovaraju najčešće unutar dan vremena. Vidjet ćeš - di god da kreneš, razlika u odnosu na KB Osijek bit će frapantna. Iskreno... prije se ne bih ovo usudila napisat jer kad god napišeš krene tarapana ovih za pro i za contra... postojanje nekih centara, na žalost, nije benefit za pacijente, nego otežavajuća okolnost jer kasnije krenu dalje, imaju iluziju nekog prava i neke mogućnosti... a na kraju, samo ulupano vrijeme i živci.

IVF je visokotehnološka stvar, potrebita mira, budžeta i normalne medicine, ne svjetonazornih trostrukih tulupa i politički sličnog PR-a - dokazivanja da je nešto super što nije super.

----------


## gričanka

*M arta* ...  :Sad:  mogu zamisliti frustraciju kroz koju si prošla i zaista mi je žao i istodobno sam  :Mad:  na ministra i pulene zahvaljujući kojima imamo ovaj zakon s ovakvim posljedicama koje sjedaju na leđa i psihu pacijenata. Vidim da su ti cure sve napisale, pa ja neću ponavljati nego ću ti isto tako predložiti Prag... a vidim da i ti i TM razmišljate u tom smjeru. Drži se..... :Heart: 
*Glacova* ... za ulazak u B&B podklub i betu do neba ~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Heart: 
*Goga69 ...* dobrodošla u klub i da nam uskoro i ti objaviš veeeeeeliku betu (nemoj žuriti s vađenjem) ~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Love: 
Idem brzo poslati post (valjda će proći... fakat me izluđuje nemogućnost pristupa na forum... 2 dana ide, pa dva dana ne ... grrr), a vama drage koke veeeliki hug

----------


## m arta

joj, ja se uvijek dovedem u situaciju..... :Evil or Very Mad: 
kud sam morala brzopleto poslati mail dr Rešu, a već nakon par sati počela ozbiljno misliti o Pragu.
al dobro, ipak sam ja u pitanju, moj život, moji novci (na žalost) pa ću ići gdje smatram da je za mene najbolje, a kako stoje stvari javit ćemo se Pragu da dolazimo.  :Smile: 
eto do sad od svih putovanja, a bilo ih je, nikako taj Prag nije došao na red. hm. sad ćemo u IVF turizam. :Smile:

----------


## ina33

> joj, ja se uvijek dovedem u situaciju.....
> kud sam morala brzopleto poslati mail dr Rešu, a već nakon par sati počela ozbiljno misliti o Pragu.
> al dobro, ipak sam ja u pitanju, moj život, moji novci (na žalost) pa ću ići gdje smatram da je za mene najbolje, a kako stoje stvari javit ćemo se Pragu da dolazimo.


Ma... m arta, grlim te... Koja situacija... Ti si klijent-kupac IVF usluge i radiš tender tj. prikupljaš ponude... To je normalno i oni su svi na to navikli jer su i prodavatelji te usluge.

----------


## m arta

hvala ina33, puno mi pomažete i savjetima i utjehama.
danas sam došla na posao, i baš mi se ne radi, stalno sam na netu  :Saint: 
a niš sutra ću prioniti na posao. :Wink:

----------


## mare41

m arta, nikakav problem dogovoriti konzultacije ili postupak pa otkazati ili predomisliti se, sve je to naše pravo.

----------


## tiki_a

Još ću se i ja uloviti na Prag  :Smile: 
zeljana, pa nisam znala da si naša 39+  :Smile:   :Kiss: 
goga SRETNO!

----------


## goga69

ja sam vec uradela jutros test,verovatno i jeste prerano (21 dc)ali opet mislim ako je proslog ponedeljka bio et trebala bi crta biti valjda bleda...a kod mene je bilo jedino da sam je ja iscrtala!!neznam sta reci,mozda je i bolje tako ,sad se ne nadam previse pa kako bude!! cmoka

----------


## tiki_a

goga69, pa danas je 7-mi dan nakon et-a, ne znam da li je moguće da se tako rano pojavi druga linija. Za tri dana bi već moglo biti.

----------


## taca70

Goga69, trebala bi sacekati barem 12 dana od punkcije za kucni test. Ako nemas strpljenja otidi izvaditi betu.

----------


## goga69

Draga moja Taca70 pa danas je upravo i bio 12 dan od punkcije,ali mozda je i to rano za tu vrstu testa a ne kajem se sto sam ga radela jer se mnogo bolje i rasterecenije osecam sada....sta nam bog da sada!!

----------


## zeljana

*Goga 69* cekaj betu....testovi nisu 100 % pouzdani ~~~~ za betu
*Tiki_a*  :Laughing:  to su samo brojke....i nije to tako losa ideja da probas jos Prag? :Heart:

----------


## gričanka

> Još ću se i ja uloviti na Prag


 :Klap:  ... i ondak ćemo otvoriti još jedan topić : Mluvime Česky _[Govorimo češki]_  :Grin: 
*Goga,* opet ću reći, prerano je za betu, pričekaj...
*Željana* ... i tebi jedan WELCOME u klub 
*Glacova* ... big bubies ??? ... to je bio moj jedini simptom prije bete, sad sam konačno saživjela s njima i ne doživljavam ih kao tuđe!  :Grin: 
Rekla bih da je to dobar znak!
*Mare, Taca, AB, Vikki, Mimek, Marta, Mojca*  ...  :Kiss:  
Koke, pikalice, čekalice ....  :Love:

----------


## sretna35

> ... i ondak ćemo otvoriti još jedan topić : Mluvime Česky _[Govorimo češki]_ 
> *Goga,* opet ću reći, prerano je za betu, pričekaj...
> *Željana* ... i tebi jedan WELCOME u klub 
> *Glacova* ... big bubies ??? ... to je bio moj jedini simptom prije bete, sad sam konačno saživjela s njima i ne doživljavam ih kao tuđe! 
> Rekla bih da je to dobar znak!
> *Mare, Taca, AB, Vikki, Mimek, Marta, Mojca*  ...  
> Koke, pikalice, čekalice ....


x

----------


## aleksandraj

Moja m. nikako stici  :Sad:  uvijek kasni pred postupak, a inace ide...

----------


## m arta

tiki_a, pa naravno da ćeš i ti u Prag.  :Smile: 
još ćemo se mi tamo nalaziti na kavama godišnjicama.  :Smile:

----------


## mare41

m arta pliz isprazni inbox

----------


## m arta

mare41, evo sad ću...

javila mi se mirna iz PFC i možemo u postupak u 01/2011.
još će se detaljnije konzultirati sa dr L. ali kaže da bi zbog dobre reakcije išli s istom stimulacijom.
i preporuća možda onaj novi postupak, PICSI
 :Smile:

----------


## tiki_a

m arta, pa to super zvuči, već za 3 mjeseca!
aleksandraj  :Love:

----------


## goga69

m arta koji je to postupak PICSI ??

----------


## goga69

cure hvala vam na pozitivnim vibrama saljem i ja vama!! :Smile:

----------


## mare41

goga, evo link http://www.pragueivf.com/sr/metode-lijecenja/picsi/

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Mare*, niski start?
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## mare41

Niži ne može biti :Smile: .

----------


## gričanka

*Mare*   ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Heart:

----------


## Mojca

Mare ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ i tako do galaktike M31 i natrag.  :Heart:

----------


## tikica_69

Cure, neka od vas je tu prije ljeta spominjala nekakve homeopatske kapi za poboljsanje cirkulacije. O kojima se radi, ako se netko sjeca? Tnx!

----------


## ina33

Tikice, mislim da je to bila mimek... Bila sam i ja i još neke cure zapisivale kontakte, mimek slabo gleda forum... Ja zgubila te kontakte, ja nekako nisam tome sklona pa sam valjda podsvjesno izgubila, mene teško nagovorit i na slanu sobu, ali to su ti neki moji issuei. 

Nadam se da će ti se javiti ili mimek ili netko od cura koje su zapisivale kontakte, ja baš gledam tu na poslu i nemam, možda doma nešto pronađem.

----------


## Mojca

Ja godinama idem kod homeopatskog lječnika dr. Šimetina u ulici Baruna Trenka. 
Malo je šutljiv, ali mi je uvijek pogodio terapiju. Imala sam pred par godina mjesecima temperaturu oko 37 i lječnici nisu znali što je, Šimetin mi je dao par injekcija i sve ok.

----------


## Marnie

Mare sretan put i puno~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Smile: !

----------


## tikica_69

Ja vec godinama imam 37,2 - 37.5 bez nekog vidljivog razloga i osjecam se sasvim normalno...
Ina hvala ti, budem joj poslala PP pa kad vidi....

----------


## sretna35

> Mare ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ i tako do galaktike M31 i natrag.


x

----------


## sara38

*Mare*   :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## ina33

Draga moja mare... Mislim na te  :Smile: !

----------


## glacova

Samo da isprobam novi avatar i potpis....vidi se da nemam pametnijeg posla! :Laughing:

----------


## tikica_69

> Mare sretan put i puno~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ !


*X*

----------


## Mimek

> Ina hvala ti, budem joj poslala PP pa kad vidi....


Mimek i buša zvirnu jednom dnevno  :Embarassed: 

*tikica_69* poslala sam ti pp. Sretno i šaljem ti trudničkog praha

*mare41* putuj i vrati se puuuna  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## rozalija

> *Mare*


Draga puno sreće u Pragu ti želim i obavezno se vrati sa dvije bebice u bušici. Punim plućima i srcem navijamo ja i moja cura za vas.

----------


## tikica_69

Mimek, hvala  :Kiss:

----------


## Kadauna

> Draga puno sreće u Pragu ti želim i obavezno se vrati sa dvije bebice u bušici. Punim plućima i srcem navijamo ja i moja cura za vas.


potpisujem sve  :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart: 

Go, MAre, go, go, go...................

----------


## ina33

Evo, ja baš našla doma kontakte i htjedoh javit tikici, ali vidim da je Mimek ipak aktvna  :Smile: . Tikice, sretno!

----------


## vikki

*Mare*, sretno!
Svima ~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:

----------


## tiki_a

mare41  :Heart:  ~~~~~~za petak

----------


## goga69

cure moje jer bolela neku od vas glava dan za danom posle transfera,mene vec 4 dana a danas mi je 10dnt ?!

----------


## Mojca

Trudnički prah?  :Zaljubljen:  Posipaj Mimek, posipaj... I Gričanka i ti isto! I sve ostale trudnice!  :Smile:   Po svima, po svima, trenutno malo više po Mari! 
Pa kak mislite da budemo trku održale?  :Wink: 

(Istina, malo previše Harry Pottera sam čitala...)

----------


## Mimek

> Evo, ja baš našla doma kontakte i htjedoh javit tikici, ali vidim da je Mimek ipak aktvna . Tikice, sretno!


jaka mi je to aktivnost !!! ali neka doći ću ja na svoje, a vi svi na moje ************** evo recimo da je to trudnički prahić

----------


## Mojca

:Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## gričanka

Kokice, evo i od mene malo praha*********************** za sve vas, a dodatno za dragu Mare ************************* koja je po svoj rođendanski poklon otišla u Prag ... dakle nek joj je sretan!  :Kiss:  
*Goga69* ...... i ja sam imala silne glavobolje, ono.... migrenskog tipa: nisam mogla gledati, bilo mi je mučno i sl. i to svaki treći dan, a trajalo je jedno 2 tjedna. Nikad me u životu nije boljela glava do tada i mislila sam da ću poludjeti. Izdrži i vibrrrrr da prođe što prije!
Svima  :Love:

----------


## andream

danas forum šteka naveliko, nikako da se "ubacim".
moji su se folikuli danas na 10dc postrojili kao u vojsci, redom 9,10,11,12 i 13 veličine, ovi od 11 do 13 su na desnom jajniku. 
Pitala sam jel vade estradiol, kod mene izgleda neće a kaže dr K u Vg da ga vade kako-kome, ovisi...

----------


## andream

e da, od prije dva dana rastu po 2 dnevno, bar ovi veći, tako da mi se čini da je to Ok?

----------


## AuroraBlu

*a**ndream* 2 mm dnevno je dobra mjera.

*Mimek*, sretan ti rođendannnnn!!!**

----------


## glacova

Ohoho! Sljavljenica! E pa sretan rođendan Mimek!

----------


## goga69

Gricanka ti bas uvek umes da mi povratis optimizam i ohrabris u daljnjem iscekivanju...glava je prestala a sad se pojavilo kao i kod mnogih cura na forumu ono braonkasto,bezkasto ispiranje,sasvim malo,pa vise se ne secam sta sam citala po tom pitanju jer je bese pozitivno ili ne....ali mozda je i to individualno...u ponedeljak ce mi biti dve nedelje od transfera!!!
Mimek srecan rodjendan i ja ti zelim!!

----------


## goga69

Glacova kako se ti osecas,ima li kod tebe nekih simptoma ili??
pozz

----------


## gričanka

*Mimek* ... sretan rođendan!  :Sing:  _I mnogo ljeta sretna bila,... itd_ 
*Andream*  :Klap:  za tvoje folikule ! Neka samo dalje lijepo napreduju!
*Goga69* draga, probaj se opustiti i ne osluškivati simptome, beta je jedini pokazatelj situacije (ovo smeđkasto brljavljenje se može tumačiti na raznorazne načune; može biti M ili spoting ili implantacijsko...)
Koke ...  :Love:

----------


## m arta

*Mimek*, sretan rođendan!
*adream*, super za folikule, nek samo nastave tako! :Klap: 
*goga69*, kako gričanka kaže, opusti se!
*glacova*  :Heart: 
*pozdrav svima kokama!

*

----------


## Mimek

hvala drage cure svima i želim vam za moj rođendan sljedeće godine da sve budete u ovom stanju u kakvom sam sad ja (pa može čak i one koje su i sad. gričanka  :Wink:  da se dugo ne čeka i da ne bude velika razlika)

*goga* samo vadi betu i *******

svima puno pusa i praha *****************

----------


## Kadauna

Mimek, sretan rođendan...........

al nisi jedina koja je imala rođendan ovih dana, i ja sam vaga (prošlo već dva tjedna) ali i naša je MAre41 vagica i ovaj joj je tjedan bio rođendan, pa Mare, SREEEEEEEEEETAAAAAAAAAN rođeeeeeeeeeeeeendaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaan

Ima li kakvih novosti od naše Mare41 iz Praga?
Šaljem milijardu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~1

----------


## tiki_a

Mimek, mare41  :Joggler:  :Teletubbies:  :Joggler:

----------


## vikki

> Mimek, mare41


Pridružujem se, sretan rođendan  :Heart:  !!!

----------


## andream

> Pridružujem se, sretan rođendan  !!!


I ja, i ja... sretan rođendan, curke!

----------


## sretna35

Mimek, draga susjedo  sretan rođendan ti želim!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## taca70

> Mimek, mare41


Sretan rodendan nasim slavljenicama vagicama.

----------


## glacova

*mare* javlja da je sve prošlo u najboljem redu! Embrići ko slika! :Very Happy: 

*goga* ja za sada konkuriram Pameli Anderson u veličini grudnjaka,  a osim povremenih laganih,ne mogu reći bolova,već nešto dole,(to se maternica širi! :Smile: ) za sada nemam drugih simptoma. Spavam puno,ali to pripisujem utrićima i dosadnom programu na tv! :Laughing: 
Nastojim razmišljati pozitivno,ne trzam  :Cool:  na to jel me sad zabolio mali prst na ljevoj nozi ili mi je pala dlaka s glave jer bih onda brzo prolupala!
Svim kokama  :Love:

----------


## tikica_69

Mimek, sretan rodjendan draga  :Kiss:

----------


## Mimek

hvaaaala drage moje i juhu za trudnu glacovu i mare  :Very Happy: 

tiki_a ajmo pakiraj i put Praga

----------


## m arta

mare41, super!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## tikica_69

mare41, super, bravo  :Klap:   :Very Happy: 
glacova, sretno  :Yes:

----------


## tiki_a

Bravo za mare41  :Very Happy: ~~~~~za smrzliće
glacova, dobro zvuči  :Klap: ~~~~~~~~

----------


## mare41

Hvala svima na lijepim željama. Vidjela sam slikice, baš su lijepi, embriolog im je već počeo davati imena :Smile: . Dobila sam Prednison (te male doze tumačim kao psihološku podršku) i andol 100, pa dok popijem sve ostalo-stvarno ko neka baba s torbicom sa lijekovima :Smile: . Jako nam je bio lijepi izlet, a put podnosimo ko da nam je 18 :Smile: , baš je sve bilo dobro.
Goga, evo i ovdje, žao mi je za neg. test, puno sreće za dalje, nema odustajanja!

----------


## glacova

mare41  :Very Happy:  sad te čeka još ulazak u klub B&B - (big bubies! :Laughing: )

----------


## sretna35

> Bravo za mare41 ~~~~~za smrzliće
> glacova, dobro zvuči ~~~~~~~~


x

hura bravo tako je

----------


## m arta

mare41, baš mi je drago da je izlet bio lijep!  :Klap:   :Very Happy:

----------


## Marnie

mare41  :Heart:

----------


## tiki_a

mare41  :Heart:  sad si najbliže ulasku u klub B&B  :Very Happy:

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Mare*, koliko vas je? 3 u 1 ili 4 u 1?  :Smile:

----------


## mare41

3 u 1 :Smile:

----------


## zeljana

> Bravo za mare41 ~~~~~za smrzliće
> glacova, dobro zvuči ~~~~~~~~


x bravo

----------


## glacova

*goga69* imaš pp!

----------


## Mimek

> 3 u 1



mare  :Love:  rastopih se. ljubim vas sve ******* evo trudničkog praha koji nije doduše iz Praha, ali star je osam mjeseci, pa će valjda pomoći  :Zaljubljen: 

*glacova* ja se čak ni u ovoj fazi trudnoće ne mogu pridružiti big bubies klubu  :Embarassed:

----------


## Mojca

Mare  :Heart:  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Svima slani pozdrav s mora.  :Smile:  
Mimek, brijem da je trudnički prah ko vino... što stariji to bolji!  :Smile:

----------


## glacova

[QUOTE=Mimek;1717169]mare  :Love:  rastopih se. ljubim vas sve ******* evo trudničkog praha koji nije doduše iz Praha, ali star je osam mjeseci, pa će valjda pomoći  :Zaljubljen: 

*glacova* ja se čak ni u ovoj fazi trudnoće ne mogu pridružiti big bubies klubu 

*Mimek* :Laughing:  
nisam baš sigurna (vidi svoju sliku!) u to!
i sad čitam i ne vjerujem - osam mjeseci!? Kad je to prošlo!? :Shock: 
Nadam se da će i svim novim trudnicama zahvaljujući tvom prahu i gričankinom povlačenju za nos sve proći u redu i tako brzo! :Very Happy:

----------


## tiki_a

glacova, kako je, što se radi? Šetnjice ili krevet, fotelja? ~~~~~~~
mare41  :Very Happy:  za tri u jedan~~~~~~~

----------


## andream

Ja baš nemam dobre vijesti s današnje folikulometrije, moji su folikulići malo zastali u razvoju.
Vodeći je narastao svega 1 mm u dva dana, sad je na 14, a 12. je dan ciklusa. 
Dr me naručio opet sutra ali već polako gubim nadu. I dalje smo na 2 menopura i vjerojatno da nećemo dobro proći u ovim polustimulacijama.  :Sad: 
Da li ima tko kakva iskustva s rastom folikula i dobivenim jajnim stanicama, je li to baš u korelaciji?

----------


## tiki_a

andream, kod mene su uvijek rasli 2 mm na dan, ali u ovom zadnjem stimuliranom (gonali+cetrotide) samo po 1 mm dnevno uz jedan zastoj nakon inekcije cetrotide. Folikuli su bili lijepi, a rezultat - jedan pobjegao prije punkcije, u preostala 3 bile su js. Jedna se odmah raspala, druga se nije oplodila i treća je u startu bila skroz ok. Da smo punkciju radili dan prije, možda bi bile dvije dobre js u startu, tako da sve u svemu ovaj sporohodni i nije tako loš...I znam da je bilo dosta pozitivnih ishoda u takvim slučajevima. Npr. Superman  :Heart:

----------


## andream

tiki, ajde hvala što si me bar malo utješila. Možda će me sutra slati da vadim estradiol. 
Naravno da sada sumnjam u dobru terapiju, ali što mogu, idemo dalje, nadam se da će nam bar taj jedan biti kakva takva utjeha...

----------


## taca70

Andream, moji folikuli su uvijek sporovozni, stimulacije mi traju po 12, 13 dana ali do sada smo uvijek dobijali dobre js osim u zadnjem protokolu sa Cetrotide. Pod dobre mislim da sam imala dobar procenat oplodnje i broj zametaka za transfer.
Mare,glacova, trudnice i sve ostale potencijalne trudnice  :Heart:

----------


## glacova

> glacova, kako je, što se radi? Šetnjice ili krevet, fotelja? ~~~~~~~
> mare41  za tri u jedan~~~~~~~


Kod mene važi (gričankin prevod!) još jedno značenje  B&B - bad and breakfast! :Laughing: 
Bili danas na placu,malo prošetali,skoro me mm morao nositi doma!
Baš sam se razmazila!
*mare* nadam se da ćeš ostati doma par dana,ne ideš raditi?

----------


## marta7

> marta7, pisalo se ovih dana o cistama, sigurno si već našla temu, a u kojoj si klinici?


sorry, ne stižem pratiti forum svakodenvno, pa se tek sad javljam. na SD sam.
čitala sam o cistama.... ova mi je godina tako šuplja sa postupcima da mi nikako ne odgovara 3mjesečna pauza, ponovo...danas nema ciste, a jedan folikul negdje jaaako daleko, na sasvim nedostupnom mjestu, kaže dr. ali danas nije bio moj dr već neki na zamjeni, pa ne poznaje slučaj, a onda je odmah suzdržan u procjenama. sutra ću vidjeti što dalje.

pozdrav svim kokama!

----------


## mare41

Već sam bila jutros malo radit, al kratko, sutra sam doma jer sam se vratila prehlađena pa onda u utorak normalno na posao. Nisam se ni sjetila da bi se mogla razmaziti, al nadam se da budem ako beta bude pozitivna :Smile: . Što se tiče kratica, po gradu ima puno grafita: ZM u prekriženom krugu, ja to uvijek pročitam kao zadnja menstruacija :Smile: .
andream~~~~~~za folikuliće.
marta7~~~~~za sutra

----------


## marta7

> Marta7, jesi ranije imala problema sa cistama?Znam kako je kad si spreman za akciju a stojis na mjestu.


Do sada svega nekoliko puta, ali u većim vremenskim razmacima i obično bi nestale. Dr. kaže da je to loše što mi se sad sve češće javljaju, a ne znam postoji li neki opravdani uzrok ili je to jednostavno tako, kao i sve drugo što nam se događa.

----------


## tiki_a

> Kod mene važi (gričankin prevod!) još jedno značenje  B&B - bad and breakfast!


Ma ipak bolje tako glacova, pogotovo ako ti paše. Meni je u zadnjem postupku dr. napisao mirovanje, prvi puta tako. U stilu B&B (bad and breakfast) mi je jedino taj puta pasalo, ali na žalost bilo je samo poslije posla. Zato uživaj!

Zadnja M (nakon recimo izležavanja poslije posla) mi je bila u krpicama (sorry na izrazu); od 17 transfera 3 puta je bila takva. Ne znam zašto stalno pomislim da je to znak da je bilo pokušaja implantacije? Vjerojatno griješim ...

----------


## Superman

> I znam da je bilo dosta pozitivnih ishoda u takvim slučajevima. Npr. Superman


No kad se već spominje ime moje....  :Smile:  Cure moje, slabo pišem, ali vas pratim i navijam od srca za najdraži klub!

----------


## rozalija

mare41  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  draga moja za prekrasne embrije. Ti si 100% naša trudnica.
Svim dragim kokicama iz mog najdražeg kluba puno pusica šaljem i želim im puno sreće u postupcima, u kućnim radinostima.

Mi sutra gibamo za bolnicu i dr je rekao da za 10-14 dana radimo carski rez. Danas smo 36+2 i kada budemo blizu ili punih 38 tjedana naša princeza stiže. Uzbuđeni smo jako i živimo nas dvoje za taj trenutak.

----------


## vikki

Draga *Rozalija*, sretno  :Heart:  !
*Mare, glacova* ~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart: 
Dobrodošlica (sa zakašnjenjem) *gogi69*  :Smile: 
Trudnicama, mamama i svima na čekanju  :Kiss:

----------


## andream

Rozalija, ~~~~~~~~~~~ za skori najljepši susret s bebicom. I ja sam prošle godine u ovo vrijeme kretala za bolnicu, i u 38.tt rodila curku.

----------


## mare41

Draga Rozi, sretno i ~~~~~~~~~za skori susret!

----------


## Mimek

Rozika da ti najljepši dar stigne kući za rođendan

----------


## gričanka

*Mare* PUPO ~~~~~~~~~  :Zaljubljen:  Drago mi je što si uživala na izletu! Brojim dane do pozitivne bete ( prvo Glacova, a onda ti ***********)  :Kiss: 
*Rozalija* ~~~~~~~ SRETNO!  :Heart: 
*Andream* ~~~~~~~~~ za tvoje folikule i dobar ishod !  :Love: 
*Mimek ...* brojimo s tobom... još malo  :Love: 
Koke i kokice, svima veeeliki hug

----------


## gričanka

*Goga69 *   ~~~~~~~~~ iskreno mi je žao! Nemoj odustati  :Love:

----------


## goga69

> *Goga69 *   ~~~~~~~~~ iskreno mi je žao! Nemoj odustati


Hvala Gricanaka na lepim recima..............cim prodje zima krecemo u nove poduhvate!!

----------


## sretna35

*andream* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~ da folikuli polude i narastu koliko treba

*vikki* šaljem  :Kiss:  natrag

rozalija za najljepši skorašnji susret s malenom princezom

*Mimek*  :Bye: any coffee in kvart

----------


## garden42

> Pridružujem se, sretan rođendan  !!!


I ja se pridružujemmmmmmmmmm, curke, vagice sretno.

----------


## ina33

Mare, sreeetno  :Smile: !!!

Cure, veliko srce!

----------


## Marnie

Rozalija sretno  :Smile: !!

----------


## taca70

Ja sam danas obavila bris endometrija i pitam se da li je itko jos to radio u sklopu obrade steriliteta. Googlala sam kao sumanuta o infekcijama uterusa i IVF-u ali nema bas nekih informacija, kao nema dokaza, moze biti i ne mora. Ma sigurna sam da nece nista naci. 
Svima kiss.

----------


## AuroraBlu

Kad ćeš znati rezultate? Kako izgleda to uzimanje brisa?

----------


## ina33

Kako se radi taj bris i zašto si ga radila - bakterije ili? Ja sam radila biopsiju, to je svojedobno radila i rvukovi, ja u anesteziji, prilikom histero, ona na živo. Nisu mi ništa našli, moje sve bakterije luduju u cerviksu.

----------


## mare41

I da li te bolilo?

----------


## tiki_a

> Ja sam danas obavila bris endometrija i pitam se da li je itko jos to radio u sklopu obrade steriliteta. Googlala sam kao sumanuta o infekcijama uterusa i IVF-u ali nema bas nekih informacija, kao nema dokaza, moze biti i ne mora. Ma sigurna sam da nece nista naci. 
> Svima kiss.


Ovo me baš jako zanima. Čekamo rezultat. ~~~~~~šaljem
andream kako napreduju folikulići? ~~~~~~
 :Kiss:  curama i dečkima u klubu

----------


## taca70

Sve je pocelo tako da je dr. posumnjao na receptivnost endometrija pa je predlozio da se napravi bris jer sam kao i zbog stalnog spotinga podloznija infekcijama a i endo mi je dosta tanak. Sve je bilo vrlo brzo gotovo, nista ne boli, nalaz za 3tj. On je sam odnio hranislista u lab da objasni sta da rade pa sam stekla dojam da se to bas i ne radi cesto. Medutim, ja nikada nisam imala neke ozbiljnije infekcije, mozda 2x u zivotu urino i jednom su mi nasli streptokok u brisu cerviksa koji sam rijesila s 2 ture antibiotika. Cudi me da se eventualna infekcija uterusa ne bi spustila i da nemam nikakve simptome. Nasla sam neku cesku studiju u kojoj su to ispitivali i 20% pacijentica sa infekcijom je zatrudnilo a 80% nije sto oni smatraju znacajnom razlikom ali opet si mislim da ih i inace ne zatrudni vise po postupku bez obzira na infekciju. Bilo bi mi logicnije da mi je obzirom na sve moje tegobe radio biopsiju endometrija.
Btw. kad sam ga pitala za komentar mog AMH rekao je da je bitno da nije ispod 2 a da je logicno da ne moze biti ni 30 ni 40. Stvarno utjesno.  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## tiki_a

Kad je već taca70 spomenula AMH...pogledala sam lab Breyer, nisam primijetila da tamo mogu napraviti pretragu....ili možda ipak? Gdje bi mi bilo onako najbrže i najlagodnije? Vinogradska ili...Meni je najlakše ušetati u Breyer samo dal' može kod njih?
taca70, na temu spottinga, da li ti je slabiji odnosno da li nestane kad si pod utrićima? Jer kod mene uglavnom da, ali ne sasvim. Jer ako utrići ne pomognu do kraja, vjerojatno je osim progesterona još nešto u pitanju....Nadam se da će pretraga donijeti korisne informacije...

----------


## andream

Tiki, hvala na pitanju, evo odlučili su ipak rasti i narasli "čak" 1 za jedan dan. Sad smo na 14 i 15 na 13 dc, idemo dalje s tri menopura pa u sri UZV. Kaže doc "mic po mic".

----------


## mare41

tiki, lani kad sam pitala za Breyer, cijena je bila 670 kn (šalju u Njemačku), a Vinogradska 270 kn...
taca, 3 tjedna za briseve? opet dugo čekanje..

----------


## taca70

Mare41, za Clamidiju skoro 3mj ali ona mi nije interesantna.
Tiki_a, utrici mi bas ne djeluju na spoting, ni dabroston, ni antibebi, to me i dr. pitao. A sto se tice AMH isto se lagano mozes usetati i u Vinogradsku. Sve cemo ti objasniti samo pozeli.
Andream, bilo bi super da si isla svo vrijeme sa 3 ali nadam se da ce i ovako ispasti dobro. U nasim godinama 2 Menopura su kao slonu ubod komarca.

----------


## andream

> Andream, bilo bi super da si isla svo vrijeme sa 3 ali nadam se da ce i ovako ispasti dobro. U nasim godinama 2 Menopura su kao slonu ubod komarca.


 :Laughing:  e da sam to danas doktoru rekla, isprašio bi me odmah, već sam ionako dobila po "tamburi" kad sam spomenula prijašnji protokol od 4 komada.

----------


## tiki_a

andream, dobro je, ipak se kreće!
mare41, Mein Gott - 670 kn  :Shock: 
taca70, činilo mi se da si pisala o tome da od progesterona nije bilo koristi, ali nisam bila sigurna... Eto ja već pitam - naručiti se u Vinogradsku ne treba, samo se uđe i plati  :Grin: ? Da li je poželjno da se uz AMH izvadi još nešto - jer sam neki dan nešto pročitala, sad da ne tresnem nekaj bez veze...inhibin B (provjerih ipak).

----------


## mare41

Po meni-inhibin je viška trošenje novaca, dosta je AMH jer su to dvoje u korelaciji, dođeš 2. ili 3. dan ciklusa, ušetaš, načekaš se za vađenje i platiš i ostaneš do popodne za kavu :Smile: . Još ćete me natjerati da radim tablice naših vrijednosti AMH-a :Smile: .
andream~~~za srijedu (uvijek će mi blinkati slika kako komarac napada slona :Smile: ).

----------


## tiki_a

E, mare41, hvala za brzi odgovor  :Kiss:   :Very Happy: 
Kažeš tablica AMH, pa može!  :Laughing:

----------


## taca70

> Još ćete me natjerati da radim tablice naših vrijednosti AMH-a.


Ja sam vec htjela i novu temu otvoriti, tipa godine i AMH, reakcija na stimulaciju, ev. trudnoca.

----------


## mare41

taca, to je još i bolja ideja, ima i mlađih koje su vadile AMH, a ne samo mi, i baš ti podaci koje si nabrojila: jačina stimulacije i reakcija plus ostalo.

----------


## andream

budem se sjetila i ja komarca i slona, ali na punkciji koje se vraški bojim. budem si odblinkala za iglu da je komarac  :Laughing:  za slonicu neće biti teško  :Grin:

----------


## tlatincica

> taca, to je još i bolja ideja, ima i mlađih koje su vadile AMH, a ne samo mi, i baš ti podaci koje si nabrojila: jačina stimulacije i reakcija plus ostalo.


Čitamo vas... čitamo... :jednaobrvagore: 
i baš se pitam gdje da ja napišem svoje rezultate  :Grin:

----------


## mare41

tlatincice, a kad krenemo pisati :Smile: ...
andream - da nas bude što više koje ćemo slijedećih 9 mjeseci što manje sličiti komarcima, a što više onom drugom (nije lijepo ni napisati :Smile: )

----------


## sretna35

> budem se sjetila i ja komarca i slona, ali na punkciji koje se vraški bojim. budem si odblinkala za iglu da je komarac  za slonicu neće biti teško


ovo ću i ja zapamtiti jer mi se sada puno teže odlučiti za tu torturu kada imam jednog anđela koji mirno spava u našem krevetu

----------


## glacova

...samo radi usporedbe cijene,ja sam vadila AMH sad u Pragu,došlo je 150 kuna i bilo gotovo za tjedan dana!

----------


## sretna35

za folikuliće super da se kreću (i ja sam bila sporovozna u stimulacijama nasuprot nasuprot prirodnjacima u kojima sam brzovozna)

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Glacova*, na sunce s AMH-om!  :Smile: 
*Taca*, baš me zanima do kakvog zaključka će na kraju doći doktor. To još nismo imali..

----------


## glacova

*taca70,*u slučaju da ti ipak zatreba ja sam Clamidiju radila na uputnicu gore u zavodu u Rockfellerovoj i bilo je gotovo za 10 dana. Mi smo se jedno vrijeme uzimali sirup na bazi raznih biljaka od jednog fitologa iz NS koji eliminira clamidiju (bez obzira što smo oboje negativni na nju)jer je njegova teorija da ta beštija čuči duboko negdje unutra i sprečava oplodnju!
Po njemu današnji testovi su površni,bris se uzima samo "idi mi dođi mi" i zato treba posvetiti puno pažnje eliminaciji te beštije!
Do oplodnje,na žalost,nije došlo,ali je mm znatno popravio spermiogram!

----------


## taca70

Andream, drago mi je da sam te malo oraspolozila a vidim da sam jos neke uspavane potaknula na razmisljanje o novoj akciji. O slonicama necemo sada....
Glacova, rado bih uslikala kako nekome trljas nos sa svojim nalazom AMH naravno ako je ispod 2.
Idem otvoriti temu da nam tlatincia ne padne u depresiju sto se mora javljati u nasem klubu. Nije to lak korak.

----------


## m arta

andream super za folikule! :Klap: 
rozalija, sretno! :Smile: 
pozdrav svima u klubu 39+  :Heart:

----------


## glacova

taca70,vjeruj mi,rado bih mu ga natrljala,  :Evil or Very Mad:  ali sada nikakve koristi od toga! 
Možda jednom naletim "slučajno" na njega pa to izvedem! :Laughing:

----------


## mare41

[QUOTE=taca70;1718058]Mare41, za Clamidiju skoro 3mj ali ona mi nije interesantna.
Jel ovo lapsus- 3 mjeseca? Inače se čeka 3 tjedna, jedino ako nema reagensa...

----------


## ina33

> Ja sam vec htjela i novu temu otvoriti, tipa godine i AMH, reakcija na stimulaciju, ev. trudnoca.


Kome se da, neka progugla specijalisticu iz ovog područja, nablu iz Beograda i njen forum za povišeni FSH. Ona je cijelu tablicu radila, ko je di vadio AMH, ko je di vadio FSH, kakav mu  je bio, jel' zatrudnio ili nije, koja je dg. itd. I naša rikikiki je u tim shemama bila, a mislim da je žena svojedobno bila pratila i rezultate kod nas..

I umrijet ću od smijeha na ovo na sunce s AMH-om... Toga ima samo u našem klubu, duhovitih i super žemskinja  :Smile: ...

----------


## ina33

Evo nešto:

http://kutak.forumotion.com/povisen-...-a-t608-60.htm

Kod njih se u Jevremovoj (valjda) taj AMH već dugo vadi pa one to već dugo uspoređuju... Ne znam koliko vrijednosti korespondiraju s našima...

----------


## mare41

Ne trebam ništa, samo se hvalim novim avatarom :Smile:

----------


## Jelena

mare41  :Heart:  veri bjutiful!

----------


## glacova

> Ne trebam ništa, samo se hvalim novim avatarom


 :Klap:

----------


## Mojca

Mare, Mare... pravo osvježenje mi je tvoj avatar nakon sumanutog dana na poslu...  :Smile:

----------


## tiki_a

> mare41  veri bjutiful!


veri, veri  :Klap: 

ina33  :Klap: , idem pogledati...
A ja ću izgleda prije AMH-a morati poslikatu svoju ludu glavu ili oči jer ponovo mi se duplirala slika jučer na večer  :Mad: .

----------


## tikica_69

> Ne trebam ništa, samo se hvalim novim avatarom


 :Klap:   :Klap:  za oba dva  :Wink:

----------


## goga69

[QUOTE=mare41;1718675]Ne trebam ništa, samo se hvalim novim avatarom :Smile: [/QUO
Vrlo lepo zaista....nisam ni znala da rade to...znaci ako sam ne pitas nema nista,mogla sam i ja bar za uspomenu imati slikicu!!
pozdrav i puno srece !!

----------


## mare41

goga, pitat ćeš ih slikicu u slijedećem postupku, nema odustajanja, jel tako?
tiki, da glava bude ok
tikica, big kiss
e da, ako nas ni ovaj put ne izaberu-avatar se mijenja, ako nas pak izaberu- ne mijenjam više avatar :Smile:

----------


## goga69

taman posla,tek smo krenuli....mozda promenimo samo taktiku  :Wink:

----------


## Ginger

> Ne trebam ništa, samo se hvalim novim avatarom


 :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen: 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## andream

Mare, pa to su dvije ljepotice....  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za uspjeh koji vjerujem neće izostati.

----------


## sretna35

mare baš su lijepi

----------


## glacova

> taman posla,tek smo krenuli....mozda promenimo samo taktiku


 :Klap:  za novu strategiju!!!

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Mare*, pa to su tvoji zameci, predivni!!!  :Very Happy:  Curica i dečko, ha?

----------


## m arta

> Ne trebam ništa, samo se hvalim novim avatarom


 :Klap:  :Klap:

----------


## Mimek

mare ja isto mislila jedan od tvojih starih avatara, a kad ono tvoja dječica  :Very Happy: 

a slatki su jaaako  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## andream

evo prijavljujem punkciju u petak, pa malo zavibrajte za moja dva sirotana nakon 31 menopura (doc kaže sada da bi bilo bolje da smo išli s gonalima?!).

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Andream* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Koliki su danas?

----------


## mare41

andream~~~~~~~~~~~za petak

----------


## glacova

andream i ja se pridružujem ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## andream

19 i 15. ima li smisla uopće očekivati nešto i od ovog manjeg?

----------


## gričanka

*Andream* , bit će... ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za petak  :Love: 
*Mare ...* avatar   :Klap: 
Koke ... pozzzzzz   :Heart:

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Andream*, narast će i ovaj od 15 još do petka. Računaj ti na oba  :Wink:

----------


## Mimek

andream ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ i još *********************

----------


## Shanti

> Mare, pa to su dvije ljepotice.... ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za uspjeh koji vjerujem neće izostati.


 
Potpisujem!  :Zaljubljen: 
Osim za dvije _ljepotice_. Ne znam zašto, meni se čini da su dva _ljepotana_... Za par mjeseci ćemo saznati koja ih je bolje prokužila dok su bili još ovako maleni.  :Heart: 

*Mare i Glacova*, cure  :Heart:  

Svima  :Heart:

----------


## Shanti

:Heart:  Andream, za petak ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## AuroraBlu

> Potpisujem! 
> Osim za dvije _ljepotice_. Ne znam zašto, meni se čini da su dva _ljepotana_... Za par mjeseci ćemo saznati koja ih je bolje prokužila dok su bili još ovako maleni.


Ja mislim da je lijeva dečko, a desna curka  :Smile:

----------


## tiki_a

andream  :Klap:  za petak, mali će još narasti, a min. mora biti 15 mm tako da je sve ok.

----------


## andream

cure, thnks na vibrama. ma moram ostat trudna uz sve vas!  :Yes:

----------


## goga69

[QUOTE=andream;1719163]19 i 15. ima li smisla uopće očekivati nešto i od ovog manjeg?[/QUOTE

Andream bez brige...ja sam na prvom uz imala jedan od 19 a drugi od 9 a posle tri dana na punkciji 4 i od toga 3 js...tako da opsteno i bice sigurno!!

----------


## glacova

Svaka čast Papićima! U 51 ostati prirodnim putem trudna i to blizanke! Ćuda se događaju!

----------


## taca70

Glacova, mislis na Krstu Papica?Koliko vidim njegova supruga je imala 56god, curice sada imaju 3 god i 3 dadilje....Prirodna trudnoća?

----------


## glacova

Taca,ma to nisam bila ziher dal sam ćula 57 ili 51 kad je rekla da je ostala trudna. MM kaže 57,a ja nevjerni Toma....ma neeeeeee,mora biti 51,nekak je,neznam kak bi rekla-"mogućnije"! :Shock: 
Za curice su rekli da imaju 5 god ili sam i to krivo ćula?
Prirodna?! Znam,ali oni tako kažu!
Za one koji se pitaju od kuda sad o tome,bili su gosti kod Danijele u 8 kat-u!

----------


## glacova

Da,malo istražih :Shock: na naša najstarija rodilja s 57,a on otac 71! Klinke su sad 5 godina!

----------


## AuroraBlu

Ha ha, prirodna trudnoća. Smiješno je što ne žele reći, a svatko zna da su išli na donaciju. Žena sad ima 62 godine, s 57 ih je rodila.

----------


## tiki_a

Lijepo je što imaju dvije prekrasne curice, ali...ne čini mi se mogućim da je vlastita js u pitanju. To mi ovdje u klubu najbolje znamo, na žalost.

----------


## taca70

Jeste sigurne da tvrde da je prirodna trudnoca?Nekako mi to prenaivno, obrazovani su ljudi.

----------


## Mojca

Da, da... tvrde da je prirodna, sjećam se da smo se svi čudili kad je rodila. Bili su zbrisali u Celjsko rodilište da ih tu ne proganjaju znatiželjnjici... 
Teško da je prirodna... Možda ako je ona cijeli život živjela turbo super truper zdravo... a i onda bi mi bilo upitno... No, možda na taj način štite curice zbog nekog svog filma u glavi... tko zna.. što god da je, imaju pravo na to... na koncu, to je njihova intima. Bar bi trebala biti.  :Smile:

----------


## m arta

andream, sretno u petak!

----------


## tigrical

*Mare41* avatar je  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## ina33

Glacova, iskreno, ne bih na to tipovala da je bilo prirodno čudo, bez malo ili malo više potpomaganja, iako sam svjedočila svakakvih pričama i trudnoćama u menopauzi. Kao što je rekla moja prijateljica - što je nevjerojatno, nije i nemoguće... Ali, po meni, treba raditi i ponašati se kao da je to nevjerojatno u stvari i nemoguće (prijevod - ići na MPO).

----------


## glacova

Ak žele zaštititi djecu od javnosti onda se nisu trebali ni pojavljivati u emisiji. Prošlo je dosta vremena od buke oko te trudnoće,zašto opet buditi duhove?
Puno veću stvar bi napravili da su rekli da je MPO i ljudi bi ih više cijenili. Barem mi koji smo u tome! Učinili bi puno veću stvar! Ovako rade budale i od jednih i od drugih!

----------


## AuroraBlu

Ma čak mi je, gledajući od strane javnosti, vjerojatno prihvatljivija prirodna trudnoća - trudnoća čudo, (božja volja  :Smile:  ) dogodilo im se... Manje su freakovi na taj način, nego da su u tim, stvarno kasnim godinama još išli i u mpo. A išli su, jer znam. Meni je to užasno... osudili djecu na to da u djetinjstvu ostanu bez oba roditelja...

----------


## sretna35

ma cure pustite papiće nek' uživaju u svojoj sreći ma na koji god način ona stigla k njima

andream ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ do neba, pa i dalje ako treba

svima  :Heart:

----------


## garden42

Andream ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Mare avatar ti je nekak bezvremen, smirujuć i postojan. To nešto govori.....

----------


## mare41

garden, dogovara se forumska kava, otvorena je tema, dođi u društvo.

----------


## goodwitch

*tiki_a * i na VV vade AMH - može na uputnicu, a bez uputnice kažu oko 170 kn....
jedino kaj u principu naručuju ,ali ako znaš kad bi trebala doći stigneš se naručiti...

----------


## tiki_a

> *tiki_a * i na VV vade AMH - može na uputnicu, a bez uputnice kažu oko 170 kn....
> jedino kaj u principu naručuju ,ali ako znaš kad bi trebala doći stigneš se naručiti...


Ooo, pa ovo je najpovoljnije. Hvala goodwitch. Jedino je malo nespretno radi naručivanja  :Unsure:

----------


## mare41

googwitch, dobra info, to nismo znali, aj tiki probij led s vađenjem...

----------


## tiki_a

> googwitch, dobra info, to nismo znali, aj tiki probij led s vađenjem...


Vađenje mora biti 2-3 d.c., jel' dobro govorim?

----------


## goodwitch

*tiki_a * 2353 904 je broj šaltera-pa daj još možda provjeri detalje...iako ja vjerujem da se samo pojaviš i napraviš se malo bedasta-tipa joj pa nisam znala ,joj,joj šta ću sad  :Smile: ,bi te vjerovatno primili...

----------


## Marnie

andream~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za petak i da se konačno malo pokrene skakutanje na topicu Vinogradska  :Smile: 
Mare, kakvi su to ljepotančići na tvom avataru, baš kao iz profi brošure  :Smile: !!

----------


## glacova

Možda sad ispadnem kokoška,ali kolika je razlika u vrijednostima AMH i da li je uopće ako se vadi 2-3 dc ili npr.14dc?

----------


## garden42

> garden, dogovara se forumska kava, otvorena je tema, dođi u društvo.


 Di se dogovara? kad?   :Smile:

----------


## mare41

gareden evo teme http://forum.roda.hr/threads/60038-Z...edu-20.10.2010.
glacova, AMH uopće nije ovisan o danima ciklusa, ne znam zašto naši traže 2. ili 3. dan

----------


## Aurora*

> Možda sad ispadnem kokoška,ali kolika je razlika u vrijednostima AMH i da li je uopće ako se vadi 2-3 dc ili npr.14dc?


To se bas i ja pitam. Cak mi se cini da sam negdje cula da se AMH nalaz moze raditi neovisno o danu ciklusa i ako se vadi 2. ili 3. dc onda je to samo iz prakticnog razloga, jer se AMH najcesce vadi uz ostale hormone (FSH, LH, E2...). Moze li tko to potvrditi? Silom prilike i ja sve vise razmisljam o tom AMHju pa cisto da znam...  :Cool: 


Usput koristim priliku da izrazim i ja svoje divljenje prema novom avataru od *mare41*.  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## ina33

Mislim da se može raditi neovisno o danu ciklusa, ali da mi je neko rekao (možda ekipa u vinogradskoj, iz laba) da je kao zgodnije početkom ciklusa kad se radi i FSH... Pls neka neko kaže ko je direktno čuo.

I meni se sviđaju mali marini "cvijetići"  :Smile: .

----------


## goodwitch

za AMH kažu da se ne mijenja tokom ciklusa,pa je kak ti svejedno koji d.c. se vadi,ali inhibin B i FSH se vade 2-3. d.c...a kako se često traži sve troje onda je najjednostavnije i izvaditi sve isti dan..

----------


## aleksandraj

Ja se ponovo vracam na papice, ali samo zelim iznijeti pricu iz moje obitelji. Moji roditelji su 11 godina pokusavali i moja mama je ostala trudna tek u 42 (daleke 1968 - tj. sa mnom)...trudnoca super..rodila super zdravu bebu..kada sam imala 2 mjeseca ostala ponovo trudna i rodila moju sestru..dakle nakon 11 godina prirodno u godini dana rodila dvoje..nazalost, povijest se ponavlja

----------


## mare41

> To se bas i ja pitam. Cak mi se cini da sam negdje cula da se AMH nalaz moze raditi neovisno o danu ciklusa i ako se vadi 2. ili 3. dc onda je to samo iz prakticnog razloga, jer se AMH najcesce vadi uz ostale hormone (FSH, LH, E2...). Moze li tko to potvrditi? :


Svugdje gdje se čita o njemu piše da je koncentracija stalna kroz dane ciklusa (sl. kao TSH) tako da mislim da je samo iz praktičnih razloga, zbog drugih hormona, preuzeto da se radi 2. dan. Sad vidim da ej i goodwitch isto pisala :Smile: .
aleksandraj, i ti ćeš tako (uskoro, pa 2 :Smile: ), a o drugim ljudima (s prezimenima) ne bi da više pišemo.

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Aleksandraj*, a kad ti krećeš? Vidim ti iz potpisa da samo što nisi...

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Mare*, sigurna sam da bi mogla žmirečki nacrtati svoje cvjetiće  :Smile: 

*Vikki*, gdje si???

----------


## mare41

AB, ni ne gledam ih do testa da se ne vežem, drugi put ću bolje razmislit hoću li stavit sliku
vikki :Heart:

----------


## AuroraBlu

Ma, ko ih j...  :Razz: 

Imaš pravo, treba odmah od početka strogo, he he...

----------


## garden42

> Ja se ponovo vracam na papice, ali samo zelim iznijeti pricu iz moje obitelji. Moji roditelji su 11 godina pokusavali i moja mama je ostala trudna tek u 42 (daleke 1968 - tj. sa mnom)...trudnoca super..rodila super zdravu bebu..kada sam imala 2 mjeseca ostala ponovo trudna i rodila moju sestru..dakle nakon 11 godina prirodno u godini dana rodila dvoje..nazalost, povijest se ponavlja


Kao da svi mi moramo prvo nešto odraditi, netko samo čekati dok ne sazrije kao majka, a netko proči sve te silne doktore da bi pokazao svemiru da to stvarno želi. Moja mama je ostajala trudna i kad treba i kad ne treba, a moja dobra frendica je prošla muke i muke kod nas i vani po doktorima sa bivšim dečkom, a sa sadašnjim je 5 puta ostala trudna u 5 godina.....eto, samo mirno, strpljivo i predano....

----------


## garden42

> gareden evo teme http://forum.roda.hr/threads/60038-Z...edu-20.10.2010.
> glacova, AMH uopće nije ovisan o danima ciklusa, ne znam zašto naši traže 2. ili 3. dan


Kad buš ti došla ? 18. ili 20.tog?

----------


## Mojca

Mare, koji drugi put?  :Smile:  ... To su pupoljci koji će se za čas rascvjetati.  :Smile:   :Heart:

----------


## Mimek

> Ma, ko ih j... 
> 
> Imaš pravo, treba odmah od početka strogo, he he...


 :Laughing: 

bum vas vidla koliko ste stroge !!!!

mare, marice lipi cvite moj  :Sing:

----------


## Jelena

vikki nam je debelo prehlađena, al čak ne može ni doma odmarati i piskarati po forumu. 

mare  :Kiss:

----------


## aleksandraj

Mare, jedva cekam super vijest...ovdje me trudnoce najvise vesele :Very Happy:

----------


## glacova

> Ja se ponovo vracam na papice, ali samo zelim iznijeti pricu iz moje obitelji. Moji roditelji su 11 godina pokusavali i moja mama je ostala trudna tek u 42 (daleke 1968 - tj. sa mnom)...trudnoca super..rodila super zdravu bebu..kada sam imala 2 mjeseca ostala ponovo trudna i rodila moju sestru..dakle nakon 11 godina prirodno u godini dana rodila dvoje..nazalost, povijest se ponavlja


mare sorry,al ne mogu ne komentirati: 42 i 57 nije ni malo blizu!

----------


## tikica_69

andream, mislim sutra ne tebe  :Love: 
Svima kisikisi!

----------


## aleksandraj

Glacova, znaci jos smo uvik mlade  :Smile: )) 
Ja nikako dobiti da pokusam s prirodnjakom, cekam je od devetog

----------


## aleksandraj

andream~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## andream

hvala curke, baš ste me razvredrile.
Da znate samo koje crne misli sve imam - od toga da su malci popucali pa sve do toga da nećemo imati nijednu JS... vidjet ćemo sutra, javim vam odmah, naravno ...

----------


## gričanka

*Andream *    ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sutra  :Love:

----------


## sretna35

> hvala curke, baš ste me razvredrile.
> Da znate samo koje crne misli sve imam - od toga da su malci popucali pa sve do toga da nećemo imati nijednu JS... vidjet ćemo sutra, javim vam odmah, naravno ...


da se ne ostvare tvooje crne slutnje već naprotiv za dvije prekrasne JS vibram ja od ranog jutra ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

na putu sam pošalji sms

----------


## Mojca

Andream, pridružujem se vibranju!  :Smile:  Sretno!

----------


## taca70

> Da znate samo koje crne misli sve imam - od toga da su malci popucali pa sve do toga da nećemo imati nijednu JS... vidjet ćemo sutra, javim vam odmah, naravno ...


Eh koliko sam besanih noci provela u tim strahovima. Nadam se da se ni tvoji nece obistiniti. Sretno.

----------


## andream

evo me s punkcije, na žalost (a možda i sreću - vidjet ćemo) imamo samo jednu JS.
malo se i doc čudio da je tako loša reakcija nakon 31 menopura.  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## ina33

*Andream*, držim palčeve! Ako bude drugog puta (ne daj Bože), pokušaj pratiti cure koje pokušavaju na Vg dogovoriti protokol s cetrotide, u sličnim godinama (tikica_69) ili dogovorit protokol sa suprefact sprejem i gonalima. Sretno!!!

----------


## andream

Ina, svakako,. I dr K koji je danas bio na punkciji rekao je da idući put ako bude idemo s nečim drugim. Danas je jedna cura bila na punkciji s femarom koju je kupovala.
Pitala sam i da li je to uslijed decapeptyla, rekao je da oni sami po sebi nisu "krivi" za tako slab rezultat.

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Andream*, držim fige za tu jednu, da bude dobitna!!! Kakva ti je bila punkcija? Anestezija, ili bez?

----------


## taca70

Andream, ne znam zasto bi decapeptyl trebao biti krivac, ja nikada nisam ni koristila nista drugo za supresiju i ne mogu se pozaliti. Prije bih rekla da ti je trebala jaca stimulacija, mozda samo pocetak s Gonalima pa dalje Menopuri. Navijam da se ta jedna izbori do kraja.
Imamo li mi mozda novih trudnica u klubu?

----------


## ina33

Taco, to ti dolazi od toga da je jednoj curi, low responderici, Lučinger rekao da je decapetyl prejaka supresija za njen case, a znaš kako se svi, ja prva, lovamo za svaki pridjev o lijeku u potrazi za dobitnom kombinacijom...

----------


## rikikiki

*Andream*, nadam se da će ova jedna stanica biti sasvim dovoljna  :Yes: 
*Mare* ... vibram  :Wink: 

Nešto mi je ostalo u sječanju da bi se danas trebala objaviti neka beta ... ili?

Cure, izgleda da će nas se dosta družiti u ponedjeljak ... veselim se  :Very Happy:

----------


## andream

Aurora, samo za opuštanje u žilu, ali za taj jedan moglo je i bez toga, skoro pa bezbolno.
A za gonale, definitivno da - to je i dr T komentirao, druga priča što ih bolnica trenutno nema.

----------


## gričanka

*Andream* za bingo je dovoljna i jedna JS, a ja vibram da to bude upravo tako  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Nije još vrijeme za bete, Glacova će prva objaviti veeliku betu (18.10.) a onda i Mare (22.10. ali vjerujem da će Mare potrošiti testić ranije, jel da?) .... eee, jedva čekam!
Koke  :Love:

----------


## Marnie

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~andream za tu jednu da bude dobitna  :Smile: !

----------


## mia74

*Andream*,za borca u labosu~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## m arta

andream za jednu ali vrijednu!
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Heart:

----------


## andream

hvala cure na vibrama. moram priznati da uistinu ništa ne očekujem i da sam već mislima u prirodnjaku nakon M.

----------


## tikica_69

andream, obicno kad covjek nista ne ocekuje, padne u nesvjest od soka  :Wink:

----------


## tiki_a

andream, nadamo se najboljem! Dal' ćeš sutra nešto znati?~~~~~~
Što se supresije tiče, uvijek sam bila na suprefactu i nije negativno utjecao na rast folikula no samo jednom sam, u ovom zadnjem postupku imala cetrotide i nakon prve inekcije folikuli se dva dana nisu pomakli. Kasnije da.
Već sam pomislila pa kako to da ne znam za današnju čekalicu, eto gričanka mi je potvrdila, glacova je prva betica u ponedjeljak~~~~~~~~
aleksandraj  :Cekam: 
tikica_69 već sam nestrpljiva, kad krećeš?
AMH kao i druga vađenja krvi dolaze u bolnicama u obzir samo ujutro? Subote i poslijepodne ništa?

----------


## taca70

Tiki_a, samo jutarnja varijanta dolazi u obzir. 
Jedna od nasih potencijalnih trudnica je i danas mogla raditi testic. To je dobar znak kad ima strpljenja da se obraduje tek u ponedeljak.

----------


## mare41

taca, slažem se sa zadnjom rečenicom, nestrpljivije ja čekam njene rezultate :Smile:

----------


## Snekica

> Jedna od nasih potencijalnih trudnica je i danas mogla raditi testic. To je dobar znak kad ima strpljenja da se obraduje tek u ponedeljak.


Zar nismo takav scenarij imali sa Cranky, pa je imala visoku tetu betu?! Šaljemo joj vibrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## glacova

:Love:

----------


## andream

danas forum opet jako šteka al evo uspjela sam se ubaciti da vam javim za sada dobru vijest da se moj junak na kojem je rađen ICSI za sada pristojno "drži" i da bi tranfer trebao biti u ponedjeljak. 
Ako ovo bude dobitan postupak onda se čuda stvarno događaju jer sam prije dvije godine na isti dan imala tranfer a beta je bila 1.11. kada bi trebala biti i ovaj put.
Sad se zezamo da je ovo naš ispravak domaće zadaće  :Smile: 
Svima  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ od nas.

----------


## andream

a još jedna pojedinost, primila sam u oba dva postupka točno isti broj menopura (31).

----------


## Marnie

andream bravo za tvog junaka i nadam se da ove podudarnosti nešto znače (kao kod spašenih rudara br. 33)  :Wink: .

----------


## mia74

*Andream*,super za mališana :Klap:  :Klap:

----------


## tiki_a

andream, BRAVO za junaka! A da se tako sve poklopi, to je pravo čudo već sada. I još je nevjerojatnije kad znamo da istu priču ima i Ginger. Znači očekujemo od mrvice da ostane kod mame~~~~~~~~

----------


## m arta

andream  :Klap:  :Klap:

----------


## ina33

Andream, držim palčeve! A propos broja primljenih ampula, obično je on "po ženi" sličan.

----------


## mare41

> Kad buš ti došla ? 18. ili 20.tog?


 gareden, dođem na kavu 18., al ako ima zaintereseiranih za kavu 39+ 20. tog, ja sam za.
andream~~~~~~~
glacova~~~~~~~~~za sutra
vikki, jel bolje?

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Mare,* kako tvoji simptomi?
*Taca*, kad su ti nalazi briseva gotovi?

Kod mene potop, nadoknađujem zadnja 3 mjeseca polipiranja kad mi je m.bila izuzetno oskudna. Već 3.dan sam na kontracepciji, još 3 tjedna i počinjem s pikanjem  :Very Happy: 

vikki, Glacova, Gričanka, Mimek, Andream i ostalima, svima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve!

----------


## Mojca

Mislim da bi bilo jako lijepo da se sutra kucnemo Glacovinu betu, a u srijedu za Marinu! Bit će to veliki tjedan za ovaj klub!  :Smile:

----------


## gričanka

> Bit će to veliki tjedan za ovaj klub!


...X ...~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ vibrice za sve: 
* *Glacova* - za tvoju betu sutra
* *Andream* - za ET odličnog embrija i sudbinske podudarnosti
* *Mare* - za tebe i tvoj angažman oko dogovora za kavice (naravno da sam za srijedu  :Wink:  )
* *AuroraBlu* - za skorašnji start ... vidim da si napunila baterije
* *Vikki* - _Samo ozdravi nam ti _  i navrati malo u srijedu
_*_ *Mimek* ... vama dvjema mah, mah
Drage koke, svakoj želim bezbrižnu i vedru nedjelju s finom papicom (fali slourrrpsmajlić )
 :Heart:

----------


## mare41

Super za srijedu.
(ne volem mislit o simptomima, al rado bih se odmorila od pms-a, ovako ili onako)
svima kiss

----------


## andream

evo zvala malo prije biologicu pa da podijelim i s vama - embrijić je "jako lijep", 4-dijelni i sutra je transfer u 11.
jaaaako sam sretna (malo je reći), već govorimo maleckoj da ima seku ili bracu (poblenavili i mi, što ćemo drugo)...

----------


## tiki_a

AuroraBlu, dobro zvuči  :Klap: 
andream, mrvica se razvija baš kako treba~~~~~

----------


## vikki

Drage cure, približavaju se neke bete pa da zavibram iz petnih žila ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:  
Svima u svim fazama čekanja i postupaka ~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart: 

Mene je ovaj put dosta pokosila viroza i visoka temperatura, no nisam stigla pošteno ni odbolovati, gužva na poslu. Ne znam hoću li stići na kavu, imam jedan kratki poslić u gradu, pa ako mi se povrati dobar glas do sutra, mogla bih vas poviriti.
Svima big hug i  :Kiss:

----------


## m arta

andream ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sutra!

----------


## glacova

Drage moje, :Love: čekamo sutra skupa,javim pa što bude bude!
Malo sam "poremećena" što od umjetnih što od pravih hormona,ali ova dva dana su mi duga kao ovih 16 prije!
Znam da ste uz mene sada i da ćete biti i dalje i to mi daje snagu da izdržim!

----------


## mare41

glacova, mila, još samo malo...drži se

----------


## Mojca

Glacova draga, cijeli dan se pitam kako si i mislim na tebe... Još malo, malčice. Vibram, vibram...  :Smile:

----------


## taca70

Glacova, vidim veeeeliki tulum sutra ovdje.

----------


## sretna35

andream za sutra ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~

----------


## m arta

glacova, ne mogu dočekati sutra.  :Smile:  :Heart:

----------


## ina33

Glacova, sretno!!!

Mare, mislim stalno na tebe...

Najbolje da stavim x na sve što je gričanka napisala  :Smile: .

----------


## Kadauna

Za betu Glacove ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Glacova*, za današnju betu  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

*Mare*, za plusić na testu  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## linalena

> *Glacova*, za današnju betu  
> 
> *Mare*, za plusić na testu


x

----------


## tikica_69

> *Glacova*, za današnju betu  
> 
> *Mare*, za plusić na testu


*x*

----------


## sretna35

> *Glacova*, za današnju betu  
> 
> *Mare*, za plusić na testu


potpisujem i dodajem ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za andreamin transfer

----------


## Mimek

*Glacova*, za današnju betu  

*Mare*, za plusić na testu 

potpisujem i dodajem ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za andreamin transfer 						

malo se švercam... cure svima sretno... bit će veselih Božića

----------


## aleksandraj

> *Glacova*, za današnju betu  
> 
> *Mare*, za plusić na testu 
> 
> potpisujem i dodajem ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za andreamin transfer                         
> 
> malo se švercam... cure svima sretno... bit će veselih Božića


 
xxxx

----------


## Marnie

> *Glacova*, za današnju betu  
> 
> *Mare*, za plusić na testu


+ ~~~~~~~~~~~~za andream

----------


## Shanti

:Heart:  Glacova i Mare  :Heart: 

Andream  :Heart: 

Glacova, nestrpljivo čekam...  :Heart:

----------


## garden42

> *Glacova*, za današnju betu  
> 
> *Mare*, za plusić na testu


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ sretno, sretno, sretno, sretno

----------


## goga69

> *Glacova*, za današnju betu  
> 
> *Mare*, za plusić na testu


takodje i od mene!!!

----------


## Mojca

Navijam za sve drage koke!
 :Very Happy: 
 :Very Happy: 
 :Very Happy:

----------


## glacova

Drage moje,evo usprkos vašoj i našoj pozitivnoj energiji i svim dobrim željama beta je pokazala da ipak nismo uspjeli ovaj put!
Nastavimo i dalje vibrati i veseliti se ostalim čekalicama!
Mi nakon pauze krećemo po smrzliće,valjda početkom sljedeće godine! Ima ih još četiri i ako vratimo sve postoje velike šanse da sljedeći put upecamo barem jednoga!
Svima  :Love:  :Heart:

----------


## tikica_69

I? Ja jurila doma iz Vinogradske samo da vidim plusice i velike bete a kad tamo...  :Cekam: 
Vidjela sam se sa andream  :Heart:

----------


## gričanka

:Crying or Very sad:  neznam što napisati, žao mi je draga Glacova

----------


## sretna35

> neznam što napisati, žao mi je draga Glacova


x

----------


## Kadauna

Glacova, žao mi je  :Sad:  za smrzliće u 2011 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## mare41

Glacova :Love: , ljubim te

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Glacova*, a baš nisam čak imala ni dvojbe, bila sam sigurna  :Sad:  ... 2011.je tvoja!

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Andream*, javi se  :Cekam: 

*Tikice*, kako je gore? Šta je doktor rekao na tvoj prijedlog s cetrotidama?

----------


## Shanti

Glacova  :Heart:  :Love:

----------


## Mojca

Glacova, doći će curice... samo su malo neodlučne. 
Grlim te...  
 :Heart:

----------


## Marnie

glacova žao mi je i   ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za smrzliće početkom iduće godine  :Smile:

----------


## garden42

Glacova...ma bit će, bit će, danas si udovolji nečim da prođe ovaj dan,,i onda iz početka do sreće  :Smile:

----------


## taca70

Glacova, bila sam potpuno sigurna da je uspjalo, samo sam cekala da vidimo kolika je beta. Jako mi je zao ali 4 smrzlica daju novu nadu.
Tikica69, sta slijedi?

----------


## glacova

I ja sam bila sigurna da ovaj put imamo dobitnu kombinaciju,ali.....mislim da ću otići malo na forum: Kako nam psovka može promijeniti život nabolje!!! :Mad: 

*gričanka,mare,taca70,AuroraBlu,Kadauna,Sreta35,ga  rden42 
Shanti,Marnie,Mojca,tikica_69* :Love:

----------


## m arta

glacova, žao mi je,  :Love:  
i ja sam se baš nadala,
al drago mi je da si već u akcijama za dalje.  :Heart:

----------


## Mimek

Glacova žao mi je ! Moja intuicija je izgleda ometena ovim trbuhom. Bila sam ziher da si trudna, ali bit će, bit će... samo se ti dobro ispraši na onom forumu i kreni dalje.

svima pusa

----------


## andream

Cure, samo da vam brzinski javim da je transfer uspješno obavljen i da je mrvica s mamom.
Samo da vam napišem još jednu pojedinost ovog postupka - doktor mi je danas napisao na otpusno pismo da betu vadim za 12 dana (čudi me zašto ne za 14-valjda dan mrtvih), a taj dan je - rođendan mojeg djeteta! Ne moram ni pisati da sam ostala u pozitivnom šoku, ovaj postupak od početka je počeo takvim "slučajnostima" i sada bih se iskreno jako iznenadila da beta ne bude pozitivna. 
Glacova, uf, žao mi je....
A sada odoh u horizontalu...

----------


## andream

I da, tikica, drago mi je što smo se upoznali, nadam se da će pomoći i vibre TM-a...

----------


## tikica_69

> I da, tikica, drago mi je što smo se upoznali, nadam se da će pomoći i vibre TM-a...


On je inace svima sreconosa osim meni  :Grin: 
Aurora, evo da ponovim ovo za Cetrotide i Vin. da i ostale cure vide. 
Moze, ali na vlasiti trosak.
Glacova, zao mi je zbog negativne bete, no izuzetno drago sto te cekaju tvoji pingvincici  :Kiss:

----------


## vikki

*Glacova*, žao mi je  :Love: 
Navijam za smrzliće  :Heart:

----------


## tiki_a

> *Glacova*, a baš nisam čak imala ni dvojbe, bila sam sigurna  ... 2011.je tvoja!


Ovo su i moje riječi, potpisujem!
glacova  :Sad: 
andream, drago mi je da je ispalo tako, i simpatična slučajnost, i lakše je čekati kraće ~~~~~~~+
mare41  :Heart:  razveseli nas uskoro~~~~~~~~+

----------


## AuroraBlu

Vidim da ekipa s "kave" još nije došla doma...  :Smile: 

*Andream,* pitaj Mimek da ti ispriča o svojim podudarnostima s datumima punkcije i transfera

----------


## glacova

> Glacova, zao mi je zbog negativne bete, no izuzetno drago sto te cekaju tvoji pingvincici


Pingvinčići!!! :Laughing: 
E ovo mi je popravilo današnji dan!Hvala ti!

Od sada više nije FET već IPP (Idemo Po Pingvinčiće)! :Very Happy: 

Žao mi je što nisam bila danas na kavi,ali znam da razumijete situaciju i da će biti još prilika da se upoznamo!

----------


## m arta

andream, za slučajnosti i za veliku betu za 12 dana. :Smile:

----------


## goga69

Glacova draga pun ti je inbox !!

----------


## Mimek

nemreš belivit proradila smo !!!

andream već sam pomislila da ti pričam o svojim datumima, ali naći ćemo se na kavici sa sretnom35 u kvartu (ako možeš) pa ću ti tamo ispričati jer ulazak u svako tromjesečje mi je na rođendan vrlo bliskih osoba...sestre, muža

cure sutra idem na kontrolu i nadam se da neću ostati tamo. ak me nema javit ću se preko nekog.

sve vas ljubim

----------


## andream

Cure, baš mi je falilo net brbljanje s vama.
Mimek, naravno, dogovorit ćemo se sa sretnom, može i čim mi prođe ovih par dana dok se još malac ne ugnijezdi kako treba  :Smile: 
Svima ~~~~~~~~~~ od nas.

----------


## sretna35

:Very Happy: jel se to spominje kavica u kvartu, e takve su mi najdraže, a ono opet najavljuju i sunce na prozorčiću

koke pozdrave i vibrice svima šaljem

----------


## zeljana

*Mimek* srecno!!!!
Glacova....ne gubi nadu i mene su bas nasmijali pingvincici......
Svim cekalicama ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## ina33

Sretno, Mimek!

----------


## mare41

vratile se rode....jedva sam dočekala...
Mimek, čekam javljanje........

----------


## Mojca

Je.. ko bez zraka sam bila zadnja dva dana!  :Smile:  Mare  :Heart:

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Mimek*, pa ima još vremena. ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da još mjesec dana uživaš doma sa svojom tibom  :Smile:

----------


## sretna35

*Mimek* za dobre vijesti i barem još jednu kavicu u kvartu

----------


## gričanka

*Mimek *   ...  sretno!  :Love: 
*Mare  ...* * * 
*Koke *

----------


## tikica_69

> *Mimek*, pa ima još vremena. ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da još mjesec dana uživaš doma sa svojom tibom


Da, da, potpisujem  :Yes:

----------


## Marnie

Baš mi je falio forum  :Smile: 
Mare :Love:

----------


## Shanti

Mare lipa...  :Heart: 

Cure, svima  :Heart: 

Ina, što se kod tebe događa? Ne stignem baš pratiti forum pa da iskoristim ovu prečicu.  :Smile:

----------


## Mimek

evo me doma. za tri tjedna na skidanje serklaže i onda Bože pomozi. Da bit će za mjesec dana po planu.

Hvala cure i drago mi je da ću se još malo družiti. Malo sam strepila da me ne ostavi u bolnici

pusa svima

----------


## mare41

Mimek, super vijesti, samo se vi još malo mazite.

----------


## AuroraBlu

Mimek  :Heart:

----------


## sretna35

super Mimek, a sada dogovor slijedi, za kavicu, naravno, negdje na suncu (p.s. imam i ja brdo podudarnosti u datumima)

Shanti i mala Shantica :Heart:

----------


## glacova

*Mimek* drži se!

----------


## jadro

Mimek, ma to je još samo malo, još samo malo  :Smile:

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Glacova*, nadam se da ćeš nam se brzo pridružiti na kavi.

*Jadro*, koji je plan?

----------


## tiki_a

mare41  :Heart: 
Mimek  :Klap: 
Shantica  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## aleksandraj

> mare41 
> Mimek 
> Shantica


potpisujem

----------


## marta7

jedna koka u najboljim godinama prijavljuje akciju, nakon 6 mjeseci pauziranja....endometrij tanak, folikula možda više od 1 :Very Happy: još ne znamo....

----------


## Snekica

*Marta7*, sretno u akciji!!!

----------


## anaea40

Mare   :Love: , žao mi je.

----------


## tiki_a

SRETNO marta7!!! Kreću nam daljnje akcije, čekamo i druge koke! AuroraBlu?

----------


## AuroraBlu

Ja startam za malo više od 2 tjedna  :Smile: 

A ti, Tiki?  :Smile:

----------


## sretna35

marta7 sretno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Mojca

Curke... nije mi vrag dao mira, išla sam jutros vaditi DHEA-S. Uredan je: 6,14 (ref. vrijed. 1,8 - 7,7 za žene prije menopauze, 0,5 - 2,6 postmenopauza). 
Zna li netko u kojem slučaju vanii propisuju DHEA? Samo kad je smanjen? Kad je povišen FSH? U 39+ godinama?

----------


## mare41

Ja lagano ljuta zbog maila iz Praga, traže da čekam 17. dan, tj. da u ponedjeljak ponovim jučerašnju negativnu betu, a taman sam se veselila da se mogu skinuti sa svih tableta....

----------


## taca70

17. dan od transfera a jucer ti je bila neg?Objasnjenje?

----------


## glacova

*mare*,ajde nama za dušu, iako si već promijenila avatar,btw jako je ljep i optimističan,ponovi betu u ponedeljak! Pleas!

*mojca* u vezi DHEA hormona,meni ga je dr.L preporučila da uzimam do sljedećeg postupka kao i Q10,bez da me je pitala koliko mi je.
Doduše nije mi ga samostalo predložila. Znajući prije za taj hormon i Q10 pitala sam je da li bi dodatno uzimanje pomoglo za uspješnost sljedećeg postupka,složila se da ga uzimam.
Oni opadaju u organizmu s godinama i ovako i onako,ali to sigurno znaš pa neće biti naodmet da ga dodatno uzimaš. Neće škoditi,pitala sam i dr.R o tome,rekao je da je to sam dodatak,nije lijek,u SAD ga zovu hormon mladosti,puno više ga koriste,usporava starenje,kunu se u njega...bla,bla...imaš negdje i na rodi post o njemu,nedavno smo pisali  tome. 
Gle,nemre škoditi,ja ću ga početi uzimati kao i Q10.

----------


## tiki_a

glacova, a kak' se to čudo može nabaviti? Odeš u ljekarnu i kupiš?
AB, skinula sam si strogu zabranu daljnjih postupaka pa se bolje osjećam, na stimulirani ne idem više nikada, ali možda prirodnjak do proljeća, no ne žuri mi se, sada odmaram jajnike, treba im baš pravog odmora. Danas mi je 22. d.c. (dan-dva prije M) i trenutno me jajnici jako bole, ali srećom znam da će potrajati samo par minuta...

----------


## taca70

Citala sam mislim u nekom novijem izdanju Human reproduction nedavno objavljenu studiju da DHEA od 75mg poboljsava kvalitetu js i povecava stopu uspjeha.Moram vidjeti kako ga nabaviti.
Sto se tice bete, meni niti jedan dr. nije osporavao neg. nalaz ni od 10. dana od ET ali mozda je nasa mare cudo prirode.
Tiki_a, jesi se odlucila za AMH?

----------


## kata1

Pozdrav.
DHEA od Kala se kupuje u ljekarnama a 60 tabletica košta oko 126,00 kn
Meni ga je dr. preporučio kao da u nekim znantsvenim časopisima su objavljeni rezultati o dobrim učincima DHEA u našim godinama a preporuča se doza od 75 mg odnosno 3 tabletice

----------


## mare41

tava, obje klinike u Pragu traže betu 17. dan, odgovor je bio da je 14. dan prerano, a u čuda sam davno prestala vjerovati, a nemam pojma šta da radim s povišenim NK stanicama, kad sam ih prošli put pokazala dr-u, odgovor je bio-nebitno....

----------


## sretna35

*Tiki_a* dobar odmor ti želim i onda uspješan prirodnjak nekako s proljeća  :Heart: 

ja u čuda vjerujem ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Tiki,* drago mi da ipak nisi potpuno zatvorila vrata  :Smile: 

*Mojca*, kako ti uzimaš tot hemu? Ja 1 ampulu dnevno, iako piše da je doza 3-4 dnevno.

----------


## gričanka

Draga* Mare* ni meni nije baš jasno zašto inzistiraju na beti 17. dan (čak i poslije neg.testa i poslije neg. bete 14.i dan) ... baš mi je žao ... kao da ti nije dovoljno gnjavaže i bez toga ! Puno te  :Love: 
*Tiki_a* ... zaslužuješ odmor... potpuno i drago mi je da ne odustaješ  :Love: 
*Glacova* ...  :Love: 
*Mimek* .... drago mi je što ćete se još družiti 2u1  :Love: 
Koke ...  :Love:

----------


## tiki_a

taca70, odlučila sam se za AMH, ali ujutro sam radno pa ne mogu u Zg do bolnice, trenutno nisam raspoložena za uzimanje GO-a radi vađenja krvi ili davanje Breyer-u 610 kn...

----------


## Mojca

Glacova, Kata, hvala na odgovorima za DHEA, razgovarati ću još s dr. R., pa ću donijeti odluku.  :Smile:  

AuroroBlu, ja trenutno uzimam jednu ampulu Tot Hema-e i jednu kapsulu Heferola. U ponedjeljak idem kod hematologa, pa ću vidjeti što on kaže i da li će korigirati dozu. Znam da nije popularno kombinirati ljekove željeza, ali ipak to radim, jer Tot Hema uz željezo ima bakra i mangana, a heferol je čisto željezo. 
Mislim da doza željeza ovisi o tome što želiš postići, samo malo pojačati željezo ili liječiti sideropeničnu anemiju kao ja... 
Moj problem je što ljekovima pojačam željezo, ali ga i jako brzo potrošim, možda su uzrok tome pojačane menstruacije zbog mioma, možda semi-vegetarijanska prehrana... Što se tiče vege prehrane, zanimljivo da mi je B12, unatoč tome što uzimam željezo, porastao od rujna do sad sa 195 na 250 (ref. vr. 145 - 637), a samo sam malo pojačala piletinu (što je jedino meso koje jedem uz ribu). 
Računaj da ti željezo za apsorpciju troši B12, pa možda ne bi bilo loše da ga kontroliraš. Moje hematolog uvijek traži feritin, B12 i folate (folnu). Jesi kad vadila feritin?

Mare... držim fige da počneš vjerovati u čuda.  :Heart: 

Curke... pozdrav od nespavalice. Večeras sam ja požarni...  :Wink:

----------


## tiki_a

Stvarno Mojca, prava nespavalica! Imaš opasnog dr-a kad traži takve nalaze, djeluje poticajno.
gričanka  :Heart:  i Ticker  :Heart:

----------


## AuroraBlu

Uh *Mojca*, stvarno ništa ne prepuštaš slučaju  :Smile:  imaš i "svog hematologa". Ne bi bilo loše uzimati B12. Koji preparat ga ima (a može se ovako kupiti u ljekarni)?

*Mare*, jesi li ponavljala danas betu?  :Heart:

----------


## Adikica

Draga rozalija tebi i mužu iskrene čestitke ,Hanumica  i tebi iskrene čestitke

----------


## mare41

Aurora, možemo reći da sam izvela slalom :Smile: , uglavnom, javila sam da sam negativna :Smile: .

----------


## AuroraBlu

> Aurora, možemo reći da sam izvela slalom, uglavnom, javila sam da sam negativna.


 :Love:

----------


## garden42

Bok curke, pošto ja još nemam šta za pisati šaljem vam jednu pjesmu punu ljubavi...nadam se da smijem..
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zvzzCOb8YOE
Budite mi hrabre  :Smile:

----------


## Mojca

Mare  :Heart: 

AuroraBlue, evo me nazad od hematologa... to je jedan jako dragi lječnik, taman otišao u mirovinu ali i dalje radi 2 dana tjedno. Ja sam godinama kod njega, strašno je ljubazan i otvoren za nove pristupe, čak i za alternativu. 
Tot hema mu se jako sviđa, preporučio mi je da uzimam 2 ampule dnevno, natašte... kaže da nema smisla uzimati više, jer crijevne resice, jetra i ne znam "tko" još ne bi mogli podnijeti veću apsorpciju. 
Bila sam kod njega sat vremena, sve mi je lijepo objasnio, nacrtao, nalaz mi nije stigao napisati, pa moram u srijedu po nalaz, tad ću znati više. 
Što se tiče B12, ja sam ga ranije, dok je bio gotovo na nuli, dobivala u injekcijama (čisti doping). Kako sam počela pojačano jesti piletinu (čitaj 2-3 puta tjedno), B12 raste, pa ga za sad neću uzimati dodatno, (osim ako hematolog to ne zatraži). 
Eto, sad me čeka 20 dana 2x dnevno Tot Hema, 7 dana pauze pa kontrola... 

Garden, hvala za pjesmicu.. sad ne stigenm slušati... budem navečer. 
Hugs svima.  :Smile:  
M

----------


## tiki_a

> Uh *Mojca*, stvarno ništa ne prepuštaš slučaju  imaš i "svog hematologa". Ne bi bilo loše uzimati B12. Koji preparat ga ima (a može se ovako kupiti u ljekarni)?
> 
> *Mare*, jesi li ponavljala danas betu?


B12 je najbolje kupiti u ampulama, ako netko ima manjak, tako će i dr. reči. Tako je i Mojca koristila. I dr. Radončić je meni to napisao. Kupila tada ampule, ali nalaz mi je ok pa ih nisam koristila.

----------


## tiki_a

> Pozdrav.
> DHEA od Kala se kupuje u ljekarnama a 60 tabletica košta oko 126,00 kn
> Meni ga je dr. preporučio kao da u nekim znantsvenim časopisima su objavljeni rezultati o dobrim učincima DHEA u našim godinama a preporuča se doza od 75 mg odnosno 3 tabletice


Danas sam u jednoj dobroj ljekarni pitala za DHEA, nemaju. U Zg-u ima bilo gdje?
kata1  :Heart:

----------


## andream

garden, hvala na pjesmici, i inače volim TBF, evo već mi je "sjela" u uho...
kod nas ništa novo osim tu i tamo kojeg probadanja u jajnicima, a danas ujutro dobro me prestrašio iscjedak kojeg znam imati prije M, sličan ovulacijskoj sluzi (ljuštenje endića?).
Iako je tek 7 dpt, ja si dajem dan vađenja bete 2.11, pa da vidimo hoće li vještica pobijediti ovaj put  :Smile: 
svima ~~~~~~~~~~~ od nas.

----------


## taca70

Za DHEA sam pronasla studiju u kojoj je jedna grupa pacijentica sa smanjenom rezervom js primala DHEA od 75mg/dn ciklus prije i u toku IVF postupka a druga grupa nije i stopa trudnoca je bila 23,1% vs. 4%. Medutim, interesantno je da se u 6 od 7 trudnoća radilo o sekundarnom sterilitetu.
U nekoj drugoj studiji kazu da DHEA treba uzimati min. 16tj. prije postupka jer je to kao neki period kada pocinje djelovati. Jedna od nuspojava koja meni nikako ne odgovara je pojacano lucenje sebuma i pojava akni. 
AuroraBlu, ako si mesozder mislim da ti B12 nece trebati. Ja sam se prije mjesec dana bacila na B6 jer kao poboljsava lutealnu fazu.

----------


## kata1

Tiki-a, ljekarne često nemaju trenutno robu koja rijetko ide ali meni su svi bili spremni za naručit od Nihona i već sutra bi dobila... i biljne ljekarne nabavljaju.

----------


## tikica_69

Ja narucila DHEA od Biovea preko neta, stiglo za par dana bez ikakve carinske kontrole...i to dva paketa.

----------


## aleksandraj

> Danas sam u jednoj dobroj ljekarni pitala za DHEA, nemaju. U Zg-u ima bilo gdje?
> kata1


Danas bila na dogovoru i CITA i preporucili mi DHEA - ima ga kupiti u privatnim ljekarnama (u ST - proizvodi KIA i kosta oko 120 KN). Ja krecem s femarom od slijedeceg ciklusa, a sutra ce mi dr. pokusati punktirati moje folikule- imala ih 2 na UZV (20 i 15 mm) pa ako ne pobjegnu...

----------


## mare41

aleksandraj, sretno sutra i ~~~~da ne pobignu!

----------


## tiki_a

HVALA cure!
aleksandraj, pa ovo super zvuči. Nadam se da femara neće trebati~~~~~~~

----------


## kata1

aleksandraj sretno ~~~~~ :Very Happy:

----------


## m arta

andream ~~~~~~~~~~~ za 02.11. 
aleksandraj, sretno sutra!

----------


## tikica_69

> andream ~~~~~~~~~~~ za 02.11. 
> aleksandraj, sretno sutra!


Svercam se pa potpisujem  :Wink:

----------


## gričanka

> andream ~~~~~~~~~~~ za 02.11. 
> aleksandraj, sretno sutra!


...i ja šverc   :Love:

----------


## tikica_69

Cure koje uzimate homeopatske kapi - da li ste nakon prestanka M osjetile cudno tocanje u jajnicima i laganu tupu bol? Sinoc kad sam legla spavati, mogla sam cuti kako jajnici rade, doslovce su pucketali  :Shock: 
Danas mi je 5. dc.

----------


## Mojca

Jutro curke... ja nastavljam pohoditi lječnike... jučer navečer sam bila na provjeri vitamisnko - mineralnog statusa, nedostaje mi kalija i dr-ica to smatra najvećim problemom, jer kalij je bitan za razvoj stanica (opcenito, ne samo jajnih)... Moram uzimati Omegu (ovojnicu jajne stanice čini flexibilnijom, pa spermici lakse udju), B komplex (preporuca Krkin) i Vitamin C.  Nedostaje Mangana i željeza (to ću nadoknaditi Tot Hemom). I piti puno vode

----------


## sretna35

*mojca* to se zove strategija  :Klap: 

*andream* draga ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 2. 11.

*aleksandraj* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*tikice* ja sam pucketanje tj. rad jajnika osjećala čitavo vrijeme stimulacije i to je bio dobar znak  :Very Happy:

----------


## AuroraBlu

> andream ~~~~~~~~~~~ za 02.11. 
> aleksandraj, sretno sutra!


Koliko novih informacija... koje će me izludit  :Grin:  Ja se odmah zalijepim kad pročitam da bi nešto moglo koristiti za nešto... tako da sad razmišljam hoću li uz stimulaciju uzimati i dexametazon, fragmin, dhea, tot-hema, folna, andol... jedino još nisam na homeopatiju kliknula, ali stignem i to.

----------


## jadro

drage moje cure, ja ne stignem baš puno na net..zavirim tu i tamo,ali koliko ovdje ima znanja, pozitivne energije, dobrih vibri..to je čudo  :Smile: 

i svaka vam čast...super ste  :Smile: 

čisto za info..ja bila na Klomifenskom i ćorak, 2 folikula, kao 1 JS, ali kad su ju ogulili ništa od nje, ni nije JS  :Sad: 
sad moram skupljati info što bih dalje, jer ja ne bih baš stimulaciju (čistu/punu/veliku)..moram pročitati što vi znate (a za to mi treba godišnji  :Smile: )

----------


## taca70

Jadro, zao mi je ali znas da je s Klomifenom veliki rizik da ces ostati bez transfera. Nisi primala nista ampulica za stimulaciju?
AuroraBlu, i ja sam u procesu razmatranja uvodenja DHEA a za sada se trpam s Q10, vitE, selenom, folnom, cinkom i B6.
Tikica69, ne bih obracala paznju na to pucketanje, sigurno nije nista lose. Moji ne pucketaju nego krce kao crijeva.

----------


## AuroraBlu

Ja svoje jajnike uopće ni ne osjećam niti ih čujem...  :Rolling Eyes:  jedino kad sam u stimulaciji.

Na Q10 sam zaboravila. To se isto kupi u ljekarni u tabletama???

*Jadro*, žao mi je, u vinogradskoj si bila? Zašto ne bi stimulaciju? Znaš da su sa stimulacijom najkvalitetnije jajne stanice!

----------


## AuroraBlu

Twin lab  Natural welth imaju kapsule B-complexa u kojem ima B6 -50 mg, B 12 -50.

----------


## jadro

da Taca, Aurora ma znam za Klomifen...ali htjedoh probati, jer na stimulaciju mi se ne ide pošto nakon 40 Menopura (na VV) i 2 JS nisam baš optimistična, iako opet, poslije, u Vinogradskoj je bilo bolje

ne znam, vidjet ću što dr. kaže..a i vi bi mi mogle dati koji savjet  :Grin:

----------


## aleksandraj

Drage moje, danas na punkciji corak..oba prazna..kaze dr da je to za ocekivati kad nema stoperice, ali veceras idemo na kucnu radinost  :Smile:  za promjenu....startam od slijedeceg ciklusa s femarom, pocela uzimati DHEA pa cemo vidjeti hoce li biti promjene. Jadro, zao mi je, ali bit ce, vidjet ces.

----------


## tiki_a

Ah, šteta aleksandraj  :Sad: . Baš mi je žao. Samo ne vidim kako bi mogla biti js uz štopericu, ona ili je tamo ili je nema, a štoperica je samo za sazrijevanje js i poticanje O. Mogla je jedino biti recimo nezrela. Srećom brzo će zacrtani postupak  :Klap: 

mm mi je danas kupio DHEA za 121 kn  :Very Happy: ...opet sam na cikli  :Grin: , matičnoj mliječi, folnoj. Ma sve je to samo igrarija no neka je!

----------


## aleksandraj

tiki_a, nije ni meni jasno, jer da je pobjegla ne bi bilo folikula, ali nisam zaista shvatila sto mi dr kaze (LH je bio poz, pa mi nije dao stopericu, a folikuli bili nula). Ma nisam na to ni racunala, pa se ne umaram. Samo sam vjezbala punkciju :Laughing: , sto vise staze to bolje...

----------


## taca70

Aleksandraj, zao mi je za prazne folikule ali svida mi se tvoj stav. Treba i te punkcije uvjezbati....
Vidim da je DHEA postao vrlo popularan ovdje, palimo se ko hepo kocke.Ja danas bila u ljekarni ali nemaju.
Jadro, mislim da dr.R ima neki blagi protokol s Klomifenom, par Gonala i Cetrotide. Ja sam se nakon zadnjeg postupka zaklela da vise necu u jake stimulacije, medutim vec se vidim u Petrovoj s rekordnim brojem ampula.

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Taco*, ja kupila B6 i odmah se bolje osjećam  :Smile:  Sad još moram taj DHEA nabaviti. A inače pod normalno uzimam još folnu i cink, a željezo zadnja 3 tjedna.

*Jadro*, i u Vinogradskoj je bilo postupaka s klomifenom + nekoliko menopura.

*Aleksandraj*, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za kućnu radinost  :Smile:

----------


## tikica_69

aleksandraj, potpisujem tacu  :Yes: 
Meni danas jajnici vise ne pucketaju, sad me bole, onako podmuklo i pritupo.
Jadro, pa i ti si nam u muvingu  :Klap: 
tiki_a, koliko mi u ovom klubu pojedemo i popijemo svega i svacega u nadi da ce nas regenerirati, dobro da smo jos normalne  :Laughing: 
Ja sam na cinku, folnoj, DHEA, homeopatskim kapima i smokvama u maslinovom ulju.
Nije ni cudo da me sve boli i da se raspadam...

----------


## Mimek

> Cure koje uzimate homeopatske kapi - da li ste nakon prestanka M osjetile cudno tocanje u jajnicima i laganu tupu bol? Sinoc kad sam legla spavati, mogla sam cuti kako jajnici rade, doslovce su pucketali 
> Danas mi je 5. dc.


moj organizam nije tako sofisticiran... ja nisam osjetila ništa, ali sada osjećam  :Zaljubljen: 

želim ti svu sreću i tebi i svim curama  :Heart:

----------


## Mojca

Gričanka, Mimek... kad sam tužna malo bacim oko na vaše tickere...  :Smile:

----------


## m arta

aleksandraj, žao mi je, al potpisujem također tacu70 za tvoj cool stav.  :Smile:

----------


## sara38

Dođe ljeto trideset i deveto!
Komadi, jel me primate u klub? :Bye:

----------


## ina33

> Ja sam na cinku, folnoj, DHEA, homeopatskim kapima i smokvama u maslinovom ulju.
> Nije ni cudo da me sve boli i da se raspadam...


E, baš si me nasmijala  :Smile: .

Sara, welcome!

----------


## mare41

sara, draga, dobrodošla među "najbolje" koke na forumu :Smile:

----------


## tikica_69

sara, welcome to the club  :Kiss: 
Ja se i dalje borim sa bolovima u jajnicima, posebito s desnim...zilav je i ne da se al ne dam se ni ja  :Mad:

----------


## AuroraBlu

*sara*, dobro nam došla! podijeli s nama svoje tegobe, bit će ti lakše  :Smile:

----------


## Marnie

sara, dobrodošla u najbolji klub na forumu  :Cool:

----------


## Mojca

Sara dobrodošla.  :Smile:  

Curke, zaboravih vam reći... 01.12. imam termin za konzultacije u MB. Sad moram skonatati što bi prof. V. htio vidjeti od nalaza, pa krenuti to skupljati... (To što imam termin za konzultacije ne znači da sam donijela odluku da idemo u MB.) Sugestije dobrodošle...  :Smile:

----------


## tikica_69

Mojca, na konzultacijama hormone, to znam da mu je bitno, sve drugo ce te pitati ovako usmeno tipa jel papa ok, kakav je spermiogram (i ostalo sto se tice zdravstvenog stanja) a do postupka ces morati priloziti briseve, markete hepatitisa, HIV 1. i 2., one neke pretrage o zgrusavanju iz Petrove....to je to , koliko se sjecam...
Nek me Taca i cure koje su bile u MB nadopune.

----------


## gričanka

*Sara* ... dobrodošla i što prije dobila trbuščić (trudnički, naravno!) 
*Mojca* ... jedva čekam i tvoj ticker, a bit će ziher sudeći po tvom angažmanu i strategijama. Jupiii za MB!  :Love: 
*Glacova*, divim se tvom duhu i stavu, a glede tvojeg novog avatara   :Smile: 
*Aleksandraj , Jadro* .... žao mi je, ma samo hrabro dalje!  :Love: 
*Tikice*... ne daj se, jači smo od svega, (i od jajnika) i slažem se: što sve utrpasmo u sebe, dobro je da nema veće štete  :Grin: 
*Vikki ,* gdje si, kako si, jesi li ozdravila?  :Kiss: 
Mimek, Mare, Taca, AB, Tiki_a, Shantice, M arta, Ina, ... ostale drage koke ... šaljem veeeliki hug!

----------


## ina33

> Sara dobrodošla.  
> 
> Curke, zaboravih vam reći... 01.12. imam termin za konzultacije u MB. Sad moram skonatati što bi prof. V. htio vidjeti od nalaza, pa krenuti to skupljati... (To što imam termin za konzultacije ne znači da sam donijela odluku da idemo u MB.) Sugestije dobrodošle...


Imaš li ikoji postupak odrađen u RH? Ako da - ključno je kako se reagirala (detalji terapije i rezultati), plus FSH i AMH. Spermioram, u vašoj dobi, relativno nebitan. Gledat će te vjerojatno na UZV. Ako imaš nalaze prethodnih operacija - priloži.

Ključno ti je dogovorit terapiju, pitaj ga odmah sad što predlaže, za to služe konzult. Sretno!

----------


## sara38

Cure  :Kiss:  :Heart: 

U petak idem na dogovor kod mog dr. u KBC RI za novi postupak u 11. mjesecu.  :Klap:

----------


## Mojca

Tikica, Ina hvala... 
Nisam bila ni ne jednom postupku, osim sto sam jednom dobila štopericu, a do punkcije nije došlo, jer se već desila ovulacija, mislim da je ta doktorica donijela krivu procjenu. Trebam li vaditi friške hormone?  LH i FSH su od 20.08., progesteron od 01.10. 
Da ne moram lupati po željezu, već bi bila odradila jedan pokušaj. 

Gričanka... sve ću dati od sebe da ne čekaš puno!  :Smile:  
Glacova... išla zam virnuti avatar... Sjajan je :Smile:  Treba se polako privikavati na likove iz crtića...  :Wink:

----------


## m arta

sara, dobro došla!

----------


## ina33

> LH i FSH su od 20.08., progesteron od 01.10.


Ne, ali izvadi još AMH - Vinogradska, bez uputnice, bez dogovaranja, bilo koji dan ciklusa, ako sam dobro zapamtila - 200 kn - rezultat na mail unutar 2 tjedna.

----------


## Mojca

Sori, zaboravih spomenuti da AMH sam vadila, znam da je "stalan", pa ga nisam spomenula u kontekstvu ponovljenih nalaza. 
Ima li šanse da me zbog lošg AMH (4,5) ubaci brzo u postupak... ili zbilja treba čekati godinu dana?

----------


## Marnie

Na žalost, mislim da nema baš previše šanse za raniji postupak. Ja imam isto dijagnozu slabija plodnost sa AMH 11 i nisu me ubacili ništa ranije. Možda netko ima drugačije iskustvo.

----------


## ina33

Sve ovisi o njima, neke su ubacivali ranije jer im je tako pasalo - jer su za godinu dana preuređivali odjele - pa su sve zbombali za tipa 9 mjeseci. Ništa te ne košta sve to pitati, kao i to isplati li se ići na punu stimulaciju, koja je preporuka, da li ovaj novi protokol s cetrotideom bi za tebe imao smisla itd. AMH 11 i AMH 4,5 je ipak razlika, po meni...

Pripremi si listu pitanja i idi jedno po jedno, a neka i muž sluša - udvoje ste pametniji, u smislu da nećete nešto zaboravit pitat ili prečut' itd.

----------


## AuroraBlu

Jel netko vadio uopće Dhea? Možda je glupo početi ga piti ovako na slijepo ako je on npr.povišen.

----------


## taca70

Mojca, imas sve za Mb i nema potrebe da ista vise radis dok ti dr. V ne kaze. Svakako pitaj na koji bi protokol isao i zamoli da ti napravi UZV (meni nije a bila sam 2x na konzultacijama).
Sara38, dobro nam dosla. Sve si postupke odradivala u Ri? Ajd nam napisi malo detalja.

----------


## taca70

AuroraBlu, postavljas pitanje na krivom mjestu. Znas kome ga trebas uputiti, samo ovaj put malo preciznije da ne budu opet crne male tockice....

----------


## AuroraBlu

> AuroraBlu, postavljas pitanje na krivom mjestu. Znas kome ga trebas uputiti, samo ovaj put malo preciznije da ne budu opet crne male tockice....


 :Smile:

----------


## ina33

AB, mislim da je svojedobno rikikiki bila vadila...

----------


## sara38

> Sara38, dobro nam dosla. Sve si postupke odradivala u Ri? Ajd nam napisi malo detalja.


Da, sve u Ri. Jedino sam HSG radila na IVF Zg i Cito u Splitu. Moji svi postupci (osim zadnjeg) su ti školski. Reagiram dobro i na menopur i gonal (5,7,10 js), a sa klomifenima sam imala u 05. mjesecu skoro 3 blastice i trudnoću koja nije završila dobro. Jedino u ovom zadnjem postupku u 09. mjesecu (klomifen i par gonala) sam imala 3 folikula i 1 js i nije došlo do transfera. Nadam se da je samo taj bio loš ciklus. :Smile:

----------


## Mojca

AB, ja sam ga vadila, u granicama normale je, ali prema gornjoj granici, hematolog je rekao da misli da ge ne bi trebala dodatno uzimati. 
Taca, hvala za savjet za UZV... svakako ću to tražiti, obzirom da sam bila kod R. 2 x a nije me pregledao niti radio uzv. Prije neg odem u MB ću još jednom kod njega...  
Ina, thx..  :Smile:

----------


## sretna35

cure moje lipe  :Heart:  ne dajmo se

za sve nas i za sve što nam treba ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

aleksandraj, jadro  :Love:

----------


## Marnie

> Jel netko vadio uopće Dhea? Možda je glupo početi ga piti ovako na slijepo ako je on npr.povišen.


AB, netko je bio stavio link na topic vezan za DHEA za jedan strani froum koji se bavi pitanjem DHEA. Tamo sam pročitala da bi trebalo vaditi DHEAs, ali također i testosteron (ukupan i slobodan) (uzimanje DHEA ga povećava) prije uzimanja kao i nakon 3-4 mjeseca uzimanja DHEA. Uglavnom kažu da se nakon 6 mjeseci uzimanja treba napraviti pauza od par mjeseci. Također sam pročitala tamo da utječe i na povećanje estradiola, ali nisam skužila baš kako  :Smile: . Naravno to sve treba kontrolirati ako se uzimaju doze od 75 do 100 mg, a dobro je to što DHEA brzo odlazi iz organizma nakon prestanka uzimanja.

----------


## mare41

AB, mogu i ja pitat za DHEA drugi tjedan :Smile: . Sretna, lipe jesmo, a bome ne damo se :Smile: .

----------


## glacova

Evo,da se pokažem sa novim avatarom kad se već spominje.... :Smile: 
*Sara* dobrodošla u klub!

*Mojca* stvarno si se dala u akciju! Svaka čast! Ja sam sada u nekoj fazi čišćenja nakon postupka. Prestala sam uzimati sve,ali nisam prestala istraživati dalje što bi još eventualno moglo pomoći....
Upustila sam se u rizik i naručila nešto iz USA,gledam i čitam o tome već neko vrijeme,pa bi ne bi,vidjećemo kad dođe,svakako ću vam pisati o tome! Naravno ako bude koristi,inaće sam bacila dosta para!

A što se tiće razina DHEA-S,on raste nakon sedme godine života, a nakon tridesete polagano pada. 
*Povišene* vrijednosti mogu se naći kod hiperfunkcije kore nadbubrežne žlijezde, u sindromu policističnih jajnika, Cushingovoj bolesti, hirsuitizmu te kod akni.
*Snižene* vrijednosti mogu se naći kod tumora nadubrežne žlijezde, hipofunkcije kore nadbubrežne žlijezde, anoreksije nervoze, Alzheimerove bolesti, akutnom infarktu miokarda te reumatoidnom artritisu.
*A evo što kaže i dr.R*
Njegovo djelovanje na kvalitetu jajne stanice je posredno, jer se smatra "hormonom mladosti", no to nije lijek nego dijetetski pripravak, što znači da ga možete svojevoljno uzimati. Inače u USA jest velika moda uzimati ga, kod nas tek počinje.
Nije dokazano njegovo djelovanje, odnosno ne zna se što točno radi.
*I još jedno mišljenje:*
po prirodi stvari u mladosti su koncentracije DHEA/DHEA-S vise, pa padaju s godinama, ne valja ni kada ih je previse ni kad ih je premalo, ako su razine previsoke znaju ih spustati s kortikosteroidima, a ako su razine preniske onda neki preporucuju uzimati DHEA suplemente (npr. u zrelijoj zivotnoj dobi, kad opada funkcija jajnika slabi proizvodnja estrogena...) 

*Aleksandraj , Jadro* kako piše u mom potpisu....nema predaje!

*Gričanka,Mimek, Mare, Taca, AuroraBlu, Tiki_a, Shantice, M arta, Ina, ... svima*
Sorry,na dužem postu,ali nije me bilo par dana pa da nadoknadim.... :Laughing: 

A ovo što sam našla u jednom tekstu dođe na kraju kao neki vic...
Ne dajte da vas neredoviti ciklusi prevare. U posljednjim godinama prije menopauze (posljednje menstruacije) ne dolazi, doduše, do ovulacije u svakom ciklusu, ali i dalje postoji mogućnost da zatrudnite. I dalje biste se trebali koristiti nekom od sigurnih metoda zaštite od začeća. Ginekolog će vam preporučiti najprimjereniju metodu. Nakon što godinu dana više ne dolazi do mjesečnoga krvarenja, ginekolog može ustanoviti jeste li još plodni.

----------


## tiki_a

glacova, lijepo si ti to nadoknadila  :Laughing: . Ali sad znam više! Zgodna ti je zadnja rečenica he he...
sara38 dobro nam došla u klub  :Very Happy:  ... iako ti se nije baš dolazilo  :Grin:  ... 
Moja M je srećom kako treba, danas 3-ći dan i još u normalnom zamahu (svjesna sam da se samo ovdje mogu pohvaliti na tu temu).
tikica_69 jel' to tebe duže boli jajnik jer vjerojatno te ne boli konstantno, mislim kad počinje to potraje ili?
glacova, i ja sam kao i ti skoro 100 posto prestala sa svim ovdje nabrojenim dodacima prehrani, ali krenu priče i opet se zapalim jer još sam u igri. Zaboravih napisati da koristim i lactogyn.
Koke i kokičice  :Heart:

----------


## tiki_a

zeljana, Mimek, gričanka  :Heart:

----------


## Mojca

Glacova... kažu da se čarolija ponekad desi, baš kad se opustiš...  :Smile:  

Ja imam check listu, provjeravam da li sam uzela sve što bi trebala uzeti... Koncentracija me napustila..  :Smile:  Daleko od opuštenosti... No, za sad tako, kad mi pukne film, ću se bacit na čips, sladoled, čokoladne bombone i alkohol!  :Smile:  Možda samo treba pogoditi pravi pristup!  :Smile:  
Koke, hugs...

----------


## aleksandraj

> AB, mislim da je svojedobno rikikiki bila vadila...


 
Mislim da je ona prestala uzimati DHEA na svoju ruku jer je poslije tga imala prazne folikule :Sad:  nregdje sam citala njen post..ja cu ga ovaj put uzimati pa sto bude..pise da ga se ne preporucuje osobama mladjim od 40, trudnicama ni dojiljama,. a ja nisam ni jedno od toga. Tikica69, bas mi je drago stro si ponovo s nama. Drzim palceve za dobitni, i naravno svim ostalim curama~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## AuroraBlu

Cure, hvala svima na korisnim informacijama za dhae. Mislim da se neću time zamarati dok ne izvadim krv.

Drago mi je da su naše *koke na T* ponovo u akciji, i jedna i druga  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 
I drago mi je da nam se i *Glacova* vratila u punoj formi, jača i odlučnija nego prije  :Very Happy: 
*Mojca*, vrlo si temeljita u pripremama, samo kreni što prije s konkretnim!
Vikki, fališ nam...
*Mare, Gričanka, Taca, Mimek, Aleksandraj, Marnie, Sretna 
*

----------


## sretna35

> AB, mogu i ja pitat za DHEA drugi tjedan. Sretna, lipe jesmo, a bome ne damo se.


znam ja da se ne date lipe moje, a 'oću da tako i ostane

dobrodošlica *sari38 * (i ja sam friška u klubu 39 napunila ovog proljeća)

----------


## Mojca

Hoću AB, čim željezo skoči do neke minimalne granice...  :Smile:  Sve mi se nekako čini da ću i ja hvatati 2011...

----------


## tikica_69

tiki, poceo me boliti 3 dc (danas 6.) i boli me na momente onako podmuklo, a na momente bas onako kao da me netko propikne....Inace bas nisam sklona bolovima u jajnicima, osim sto ih osjecam nakon punkcije ili transfera recimo. No sad nisam u postupku, pa ne kontam sto bi moglo biti. Ovulacija nije, prehlada nije.....mozda reagiram na ove kapi, mozda mi se cirkulacija kroz njih pojacala a kak mi osjetimo pomak svake stanice u nasem tijelu, lako moguce....tjesim se  :Grin:

----------


## sretna35

cure nemam inspiraciju za pisanje pa svima šaljem jedno veliko  :Heart:

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Mimek*, još 30 dana  :Klap:  :Heart:

----------


## tiki_a

Malo sam naišla na temu manjka progesterona pa se sjetih spotinga....Ne znam kako kod vas, ali meni često "padne šećer", prečesto zapravo, kad sam bila u postupku trudila sam se da mi se to ne dogodi radi šoka u organizmu, a sada na str. pol. Harni imam što za pročitati, vjerojatno sam otkrila toplu vodu, ali ja sam stvarno ostala paf pročitavši vezu između hipoglikemičnog napada i progesterona....kopiram dio...
http://www.poliklinika-harni.hr/teme/stil/01_pms.asp
Hipoglikemija izaziva lučenje adrenalina koji otežava iskorištavanje progesterona i osigurava nadmoć estrogena. Glad za slatkišima, osobito čokoladom, karakteristična je pojava za mnoge žene s PMS-om. Radi se o hipoglikemičkim krizama, koje se mogu spriječiti pravilnim odabirom ugljikohidrata i većim brojem manjih obroka.

tikica, nadam se da je krenulo na bolje...

----------


## Mimek

> *Mimek*, još 30 dana


da draga, sitno brojim i neće to sigurno biti 30 dana

*tiki_a* meni si otkrila toplu vodu. Ja sam hipoglikemičarka i nisam imala pojma da to ima veze sa mojim PMS-om. Znat ću barem pripaziti kod curice  :Smile: 

Vidiš nekoliko mjeseci prije trudnoće sam svako jutro (ne ciljano, nego mi je pasalo) doručkovala žitarice u kombinaciji s bananom i jogurtom.

Možda sam si nesvjesno i time pomogla.

----------


## tikica_69

tiki_a, hvala, danas je malo bolje  :Heart: 
Cure, evo nesto za nas  :Grin: 

http://www.24sata.hr/zdravlje/zamrza...je-rode-196066

----------


## andream

Tekst je baš dobar, ali bojim se da smo mi i taj vlak propustile - idealan je za žene u 20-tima. Ali ako će pomoći mlađim generacijama, super!
I pitam se odmah gdje je u svemu ovome politika naše Vlade - da predložimo ovo ministru M.?  :Grin:

----------


## sara38

Cure utihnule ste nešto  :Kiss: 
Bila ja kod dr. i startam negdje sredinom 11. Ovaj put od 2dc po 2 gonala.  :Undecided:

----------


## mare41

sara, držim fige, ti sa 2 mini gonala ni ne spadaš k nama :Smile: , sretno!
andream, još sitno do bete....nek bude do neba!

----------


## sara38

Mare bit će super ako i te mini gonale dobijem, kakva nestašica vlada.......

----------


## Mojca

andream... mare je sve rekla!  :Smile:  
držim fige!

----------


## sretna35

*andream* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Heart: 

*sara38* sretno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## AuroraBlu

*sara38*, sretno! ja krećem tjedan dana prije tebe.

*andream*, vibramo žestoko do utorka! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## sara38

*Andream* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za pogodak u sridu!
*ABlu*, *Sretna* :Heart:

----------


## Mimek

andream, sara38, AuroraBlu *****************************

----------


## tiki_a

> Tekst je baš dobar, ali bojim se da smo mi i taj vlak propustile -


Da...vrijeme nas u svemu gazi...
andream, za hopsače u klubu u utorak~~~~~~~~~+
sara38, AB  :Klap:  
Baš je stalno aktivno u klubu, svaka nam čast! Čekalica bete, čekalice postupka, trudnice velike i male  :Klap: 
Ja sam se jutros prebacila s bijelog na crni klipič, toliko za početak bolje prehrane  :Grin: 
mm donio DHEA, uzela jednu tableticu i odmah se osjećam mlađe  :Razz:

----------


## sretna35

sretan rođendan našoj dragoj "ledolini" Morani, a mami i tati predivan dan u krugu obitelji  :Heart:

----------


## garden42

> *Tiki_a* dobar odmor ti želim i onda uspješan prirodnjak nekako s proljeća 
> 
> ja u čuda vjerujem ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


potpisujem

----------


## garden42

> Za DHEA sam pronasla studiju u kojoj je jedna grupa pacijentica sa smanjenom rezervom js primala DHEA od 75mg/dn ciklus prije i u toku IVF postupka a druga grupa nije i stopa trudnoca je bila 23,1% vs. 4%. Medutim, interesantno je da se u 6 od 7 trudnoća radilo o sekundarnom sterilitetu.
> U nekoj drugoj studiji kazu da DHEA treba uzimati min. 16tj. prije postupka jer je to kao neki period kada pocinje djelovati. Jedna od nuspojava koja meni nikako ne odgovara je pojacano lucenje sebuma i pojava akni. 
> AuroraBlu, ako si mesozder mislim da ti B12 nece trebati. Ja sam se prije mjesec dana bacila na B6 jer kao poboljsava lutealnu fazu.


Vjeruj mi...poboljšava

----------


## garden42

Cure da vas sad ja neuka nešto pitam. Došli su prvi nalazi, MM, spermiogram katastrofa, 0% progresivnih i 1% pokretljivi, količina dobra.....prije godinu dana nije bilo tako. Jel znate nakon koliko mjeseci rada na spermićima se radi ponovo spermiogram? Odlučila sam se na bioastin i cink. Prijedlog? Ljen muž, lijeni spremići,ima ih milion, a svi sam u komi, kona lošem koncertu.
Sara dobrodošla.....pusa svima, Mojca fakat si štreberica, to se zove odluka.
Tiki, ak ti je odluka od dalje donijela mir onda i moraš dalje....inače bi bilo obrnuta.
Andream, ti si neka jaka ženska.. :Smile: )

----------


## tikica_69

garden42, bar 3 mjeseca...
Cure, ja u grdim problemima s jajnicima  :Sad:

----------


## Mimek

*tikica_69* kakvi problemi ?  bole te ?

----------


## tiki_a

tikica_69 zar je tako loše? Obavila neki pregled?
garden42, bojim se da za plivače nema drugog lijeka osim zdravog života, od prehrane, nepušenja i nepijenja alkohola, nenošenja pretijesne odjeće i nenošenja mobitela na krivom mjestu. Zapravo ima, da, dobri stari ICSI za kojeg je i 1% dovoljno. I ja sam mm-u kupovala bioastin, cink i C, sam bi rijetko uzeo, znači kroz tjedan ništa, vikendom uz moju pomoć. Sa bioastinom su neki m-ovi loše prošli, teško bi ga podnosili. Nekima bi se nalaz još pogoršao, a drugima bi opet bio bolji. Uglavnom šareno. Kad bi svi mogli živjeti sa malo stresa i dovoljno zdrave hrane, ne bi nam trebali nikakvi dodaci prehrani, a ovako možda malo i pomognu (makar samo psihički).
U dilemi sam, dal' da napravim briseve, jer lijena sam malo po tom pitanju, a sredinom ciklusa imam nekakav žuti izljev, to mi ne izgleda baš zdravo, pričekat ću tjedan dana pa ako se to čudo ponovi moram se ipak pokrenuti na tu temu...

----------


## Mojca

Garden, nadam se da će se muž disciplinirati... možda ne bi bilo loše da napravi(te) provjeru vitaminsko - mineralnog statusa, pa da se utvrdi gdje su "manjkovi"... 
Da ne pucate na slijepo... Ako trebaš više info o tome, piši na pp.

----------


## garden42

Hvala curke, neču ni razmišljati Tiki kaj se u tebi događalo kad ti M nije imao vremena za vitamine....ja sam i ovako ljuta kaj je takav sj...... MM inače OK jede, ne jede povrće istina, ali stvar je u tome da ima ulcerozni kolitis 20 godina i te tablete mu usporavaju spermiće. Koliko treba progresivnih za AIH ?, ja ću mantrati uz vitamine i vizualizirati... :Smile: ).
Mojca fala ti, znam za to samo ne znam gdje trenutno ima ta provjera?
Tikica 69, ja bi rekla bi oni odmora i uživanjau životu, tad su mene bolili....skoro da se ne usudim ovdje o tim teroijama pričati.

----------


## mandy

> A ovo što sam našla u jednom tekstu dođe na kraju kao neki vic...
> Ne dajte da vas neredoviti ciklusi prevare. U posljednjim godinama prije menopauze (posljednje menstruacije) ne dolazi, doduše, do ovulacije u svakom ciklusu, ali i dalje postoji mogućnost da zatrudnite. I dalje biste se trebali koristiti nekom od sigurnih metoda zaštite od začeća. Ginekolog će vam preporučiti najprimjereniju metodu. Nakon što godinu dana više ne dolazi do mjesečnoga krvarenja, ginekolog može ustanoviti jeste li još plodni


ne znam da li 48.-a spada pod tih par godina prije menopauze, ali evo prije nepuna 2 mjeseca jedna je 48.-godišnjakinja rodila živu i zdravu bebicu, brata dvojici braće od 20 i 22 god. ; isto tako uvjerena da nema M zbog hormona, stresa, ne zapisuje u kalendarić ( pa Bože moj ako u proteklih 20 g. nije zatrudnila čuvajući će prirodnom metodom u plodnim danima, sad joj to nije bilo ni u peti !), mama joj prestala imati M sa 52.g i bila je uvjerena da zbog stresa ( radi na šalteru), današnjeg načina života , prehrane, ranije ulazi u menopauzu; razmišljala je o nadomjesnoj terapiji, o svemu i svačemu, a o trudnoći nije ni sanjala; dok se odlučila otići kod ginekologa ( zato jer ju je nagovorila moja mama koja je imala problema u tom prijelaznom razdoblju, 2 puta je morala ići na kiretažu jer se sve to skupljalo u maternici) bila je trudna 13 t ; nikakvih simptoma nije imala, ni mučnine, ni napetosti u grudima , baš ničega ( poslije je pričala kako se osjećala ko budala da sa toliko godina nije skužila da je T );
i sad.... uspoređujući takve slučajeve ( a uvijek ih ima) i nas ( ja imam 38,5 i trudim se dobiti 3.-e) koji uzimamo svega i svačega ( osobno, zbog anamneze, folnu, B vit., razno-razne šumeće Mg, C, multivitamine..a sad me je i dhea zagolicala) ipak sam uvjerena da se tu radi puno više o genetici, a puno manje o suplementima ( na žalost); što vi mislite o tome ?
- što se tiče M-ova, moj je isto nediscipliniran, uzela sam l-karnitin za njega i na kraju sam ga sama popila ( jer hdB utječe i na kvalitetu js  :Grin: ),imamo 2 dječice, još 2 neuspješne T nakon toga i nekoliko neuspješnih mjeseci pokušavanja iza sebe, već smo oboje na kraju snaga, motivacija nam je na 0 ( mogu misliti kako je vama); PO nam nije ni na kraj pameti,ali svako malo dođem kod vas poviriti kako napredujete i obodriti samu sebe čitajući vaše potpise i prateći koliko ste snažne i uporne...držite se i ustrajte u svemu čega se domognete, a što bi vam pomoglo da dođete do svojih smotuljaka  :Kiss:  
čuda se događaju, ali mi se čini da ih moramo dobro pogurati da dođu baš do nas

----------


## tikica_69

Pa odmaraju vec 5 mjeseci...bas iz tog razloga me zbunjuje sad ta bol, no sad se koncentrirala dole, po sredini trbuha. Kao u maternici. Ja mislim da nekako reagiram na te kapi. Uzimat cu ih ovaj ciklus, iduci necu pa cu vidjeti jesam li u pravu. A i nazvati cu homeopatkinju u utorak da je pitam jel moguce da je od toga.
Garden, ako me nisu boljeli jajnici nakon 5 uzastopnih postupaka, tesko ce sad kad zaista odmaraju a da je uzrok ucestali postupci.A ako bole od nepostupaka, uskoro cu u postupak pa ce biti dobro  :Grin: 
tiki_a, nisam isla a preksinoc sam mislila da cu na hitnoj zavrsiti...jucer onako malo boljeli, danas je opet ok. Meni to na dane i na momente  :Unsure: 
Cure, ugodan vikend....cujemo se  :Heart:

----------


## garden42

> Pa odmaraju vec 5 mjeseci...bas iz tog razloga me zbunjuje sad ta bol, no sad se koncentrirala dole, po sredini trbuha. Kao u maternici. Ja mislim da nekako reagiram na te kapi. Uzimat cu ih ovaj ciklus, iduci necu pa cu vidjeti jesam li u pravu. A i nazvati cu homeopatkinju u utorak da je pitam jel moguce da je od toga.
> Garden, ako me nisu boljeli jajnici nakon 5 uzastopnih postupaka, tesko ce sad kad zaista odmaraju a da je uzrok ucestali postupci.A ako bole od nepostupaka, uskoro cu u postupak pa ce biti dobro 
> tiki_a, nisam isla a preksinoc sam mislila da cu na hitnoj zavrsiti...jucer onako malo boljeli, danas je opet ok. Meni to na dane i na momente 
> Cure, ugodan vikend....cujemo se


sve znaš.. :Smile: )), u postupak!

----------


## tiki_a

he he tikica_69, onda što prije u postupak kad im je tako bolje  :Grin:  Nadam se da će se smiriti do kraja i da neće trebati pomoć dr-a~~~~~~
garden42, mm nikada ne odbija uzimati ovo ili ono, znači nema grubosti u smislu neću ja to, on jednostavno sam ne uzme, a kad kroz tjedan nismo zajedno, ispod časti mi je da ga svaki dan zvrckam da popije neku tableticu. No to je sad stvar prošlosti, i ja više ne vjerujem u čudotvornost tabletica, pijem ih kad se malo zapalim od ovih naših priča na forumu (izuzetak je folna, s njom ne bih riskirala, pijem je redovito).
mandy hvala na javljanju, sretno!  :Heart:

----------


## garden42

> he he tikica_69, onda što prije u postupak kad im je tako bolje  Nadam se da će se smiriti do kraja i da neće trebati pomoć dr-a~~~~~~
> garden42, mm nikada ne odbija uzimati ovo ili ono, znači nema grubosti u smislu neću ja to, on jednostavno sam ne uzme, a kad kroz tjedan nismo zajedno, ispod časti mi je da ga svaki dan zvrckam da popije neku tableticu. No to je sad stvar prošlosti, i ja više ne vjerujem u čudotvornost tabletica, pijem ih kad se malo zapalim od ovih naših priča na forumu (izuzetak je folna, s njom ne bih riskirala, pijem je redovito).
> mandy hvala na javljanju, sretno!


razumijem te, jako

----------


## Mimek

*tikica_69* ja mislim da oni samo dobro reagiraju na terapiju, ali ja bi je isto nazvala.

sretno !!

----------


## sretna35

> *tikica_69* ja mislim da oni samo dobro reagiraju na terapiju, ali ja bi je isto nazvala.
> 
> sretno !!


i ja mislim tako

----------


## andream

evo nakon par dana samo da vam se brzinski javim, nakon rođendana moje ledoline. O bilo kakvim simptomima neću ni pisati jer se nastojim ni ne zamarati istima, meni je već bingo što vještice nema niti nakon današnjeg jutra (34 dana od zadnje M), e sad je li to od utrića, kasnije ovulacije ili onog o čemu me i strah razmišljati - vidjet ćemo sutra! Iako naravno svako malo pogledavam situaciju na i najmanje komešanje u trbuhu (i da, neću više kupovati wc papir u boji, pogotovo ne s crvenim otiskom ...  :Grin: )

----------


## sretna35

andream za sutra ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~ +

----------


## Snekica

> i da, neću više kupovati wc papir u boji, pogotovo ne s crvenim otiskom ... )


Meni moja sveki kupila onaj s bojom marelice, tako da je i spotting teško skužiti  :Laughing: . Što mrzim biti ovisna o nekome!!!  :Mad:

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Andream ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*

----------


## andream

Zapravo je 35. dan nakon M, sad sam ponovno računala.
Da bar nije od utrića ...  :Smile:

----------


## Mimek

> Zapravo je 35. dan nakon M, sad sam ponovno računala.
> Da bar nije od utrića ...


da bar nije **************************

----------


## tikica_69

andream, svim srcem navijam da se tvoje malo cudo uhvatilo  :Zaljubljen: 
Cure, koliko dana (sati) LH trakica moze biti pozitivna?
Nesto mi ne stima ovaj mjesec  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## tiki_a

andream, jedva čekam sutra~~~~~~~+
Ah ti marelica papiri  :Laughing: 
tikica_69, kod mene, kada je sve ok, druga linija je kroz taj dan sve deblja i vidim sigurno dan i pola da je sve kako treba. Ako ne valja, druga linija nikako da bude jača od kontrolne. Znači kad je O, ne nestane za par sati. Možda je kod drugih cura drugačije. Danas ću i ja jednu isprobati, 8. d.c.

----------


## gričanka

*Andream* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sutra!

----------


## garden42

andream, svu sreću da je došlo tvoje vrijeme.. :Smile: ))

----------


## tikica_69

Meni je danas vec treci dan pozitivna  :Confused:

----------


## AuroraBlu

Nemam iskustva s trakicama.

*Andream*, a ne bi danas testić upotrijebila?

----------


## andream

aurora, iako imam par testića, neću ih upotrijebiti.ipak želim brojčani rezultat, po mogućnosti troznamenkasti  :Grin:

----------


## Shanti

*Andream*, držim fige za lijepu troznamenkastu brojku!  :Heart: 

*Tikice*, LH testovi su ti baš pozitivni tri dana (testna crta jednaka ili tamnija kontrolnoj)? I ja sam viđala pozitivan test i drugi, treći dan, međutim, bitno za O bi trebao biti prvi puta kad se vidi pozitivan test. Dan-dva nakon prvog pozitivnog, ako se rade redovno. Na netu sam pronašla da je vrijednost normalno povišena 50tak sati, a ako si prvim testom uhvatila početak tog razdoblja, evo odgovora.  :Love: 

Negdje sam svojedobno pročitala da produženu povišenu razinu LH mogu uzrokovati i neki drugi razlozi tj. dijagnoze (PCOS), ali to već komplicira priču, i vrlo vjerojatno nije kod tebe slučaj, pa se ne trebaš zabrinjavati. Osim toga, mislim da ni u tom slučaju razina ne bi trebala biti tako visoka da bi LH test bio pozitivan, više sam to memorirala u smislu da bi se pojavljivala testna crtica, ali ne u vrijednosti pozitivne.
Zatim, LH testovi su duuugotrajno pozitivni u slučaju trudnoće.  :Smile: 

Eh, da, maloj Shantici se jako sviđa beba u tvom avataru.  :Smile: 

*Curice*, svima...  :Heart:

----------


## tiki_a

> Meni je danas vec treci dan pozitivna


Hm, a koliko pozitivna? Sad bi mi dr-ica na to pitanje rekla pa pozitivna je samo kad je tamnija od kontrolne! 
Moja je sada dosta tamna, ali još uvijek svjetlija od kontrolne. Izgleda da će sutra O, a pucanje folikula 11-ti dan (uobičajeno). tikica_69, koji je tebi d.c.?

----------


## andream

> andream, svu sreću da je došlo tvoje vrijeme..))


ha, ha, baš si me garden nasmijala s ovim. znam da je moje ime često zadnjih dana "vibrirajuće" na forumu 39+, ali što ćeš kad je kod nas kokica u ovom klubu čekanje beta poput napetih prizora iz triler filmova - a i nije baš da je svakodnevno kao na "običnom" odbrojavanju. ma što svadnevno, čak ni tjedno...

----------


## tiki_a

andream  :Naklon:  :Naklon:  jer ćeš samo vaditi betu. Zavidim ti  :Grin:

----------


## tikica_69

Meni nikad nije tamnija od kontrolne...ili je svijetlija ili je jednaka kontrolnoj. Sada je 3 dana nesto malo svjetlija od kontrolne i bas to me zbunjuje. Ako nije pozitivna, sto je onda ta tri dana i odkuda sad toliki LH u meni...
Shanti draga, trudna nisam, prije bi iznebuha dobila dijagnozu PCOS nego valjda to  :Grin: 
No, pozitivna stvar je da me jajnici vise ne bole, pa pretpostavljam da je ovulacija prosla (danas je 12 dc.)

----------


## Shanti

Tikice, ako sam dobro pohvatala (oprostite mi, zbilja nisam često na forumu), ti si na homeopatskoj terapiji. Od kada?
Homeopatske terapije su, po mom mišljenju, vrlo moćne, tako da je lako moguće sve što ti se u ovom ciklusu događalo posljedica tih lijekova. 
Kod mene se, doduše, ta moć homeopatije na ginekološkom planu u jedinom pokušaju u vezi mioma odrazila jako negativno, tako da nisam nikad pokušala intervenirati njihovim lijekovima u vezi neplodnosti...


A za trudnoću... nadam se da ćeš što prije provjeriti kako su to LH testovi pozitivni kad si trudna...  :Love:

----------


## mare41

A šta je lijepo čitati Shantice :Smile: 
LH test nije pozitivan ako testna crtica nije jednaka ili tamnija od kontrolne.
andream~~~~

----------


## Mojca

Andream, nek' bude sretno, troznamenkasto i nasmjeseno!  :Smile:

----------


## ina33

Andream, mislim na tebe danas!

----------


## sretna35

*andream* čekam  :Cekam: , pijem svoj omiljeni napitak :Coffee:  i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## tikica_69

andream, bas nas przis  :Cekam:

----------


## aleksandraj

> andream, bas nas przis


tikice_69, radi testic...

----------


## mare41

Moram i ovdje pohvaliti jedan praški 39+ plusić,
andream -čekamoooooooooooo

----------


## AuroraBlu

> Moram i ovdje pohvaliti jedan praški 39+ plusić,
> andream -čekamoooooooooooo


Jeeeee  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## Shanti

Andream  :Cekam:

----------


## aleksandraj

Sela, cestitke i ovdje, vec tri trudnice, a nadam se da ce uskoro i cetvrta. Andream~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## sara38

*Andream* :Cekam:

----------


## Kadauna

Sela, pa ajme koje veselje, za tebe, za tvoju betu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

za ovaj klub 39+ kao i za Prag ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## aleksandraj

andrteam~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~cekamo. Nikako dovrsiti izvjestaj jer malo malo idem vidjeti sto se dogadja...

----------


## aleksandraj

andrem, sorry, bit ce da ces se javiti u timu........

----------


## andream

curke moje drage, moram vas ipak razočarati, moja beta danas "svega" 1,22.
Ali evo idem dalje, osmi dan ciklusa sam u prirodnjaku pa nema mjesta tuzi... ili bi bar tako trebalo biti.
I tako ništa niti od silnih poklapanja datuma transfera, rođendana i drugih "slučajnost" koje smo otkrili usput...

----------


## Mimek

*sela* čestitke i školsku trudnoću ti želim

*andream* pozitivko  :Klap:

----------


## gričanka

*Andream*    žao mi je  :Love:

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Andream*  :Sad:  bila sam uvjerena da si t. Dobra vijest je da si već za 8 dana na prvom uzv - nema odmora dok traje obnova!!!  :Smile:  Skupa smo ovaj mjesec u vinogradskoj.

----------


## sara38

*Andream* :Love:

----------


## ina33

Draga andream.... jako puno nas uzleti u optimizmu nakon prve uspješne trudnoće... Bhany je o tome pisala i ja sam se tu isto prepoznala... em se ponadaš da će se dogodit spontano jer si "odvalio svoj dio muke" (ako ne postoji neka jednoznačna dg), em da će MPO upalit brzo.. Nekima se to i dogodi, nekima se dogodi i čudo, against all odds. Treba probati, jer bez toga - ipak teško, ako je trudnoća došla iz IVF-a. Sretno u prirodnjaku, dr. Tomić slovi kao the guy za prirodnjak  :Heart: !

----------


## sretna35

> *sela* čestitke i školsku trudnoću ti želim
> 
> *andream* pozitivko


x

----------


## aleksandraj

> *sela* čestitke i školsku trudnoću ti želim
> 
> *andream* pozitivko


 
Bas me ponijela Selina trudnoca, da sam bila sigrna i za andreu, ali bit ce :Love:

----------


## taca70

Andream, zao mi je, izgleda da prava borba tek slijedi, ovaj postupak od pocetka je bio nekako traljav.
Garden42, sa takvim spermiogramom ne mozes ni razmisljati o AIH a u tvojim godinama uspjeh istog skoro da ne postoji. Bacajte se sto prije na ICSI.
Tikica69, ni ja ne bih taj LH smatrala +. Svakako preporucujem i mjerenje BT.

----------


## andream

hvala vam drage moje na lijepim vibrama i željama. danas me izludila skoro ref. vrijednost Breyera, piše "očekivana vrijednost" od 0,0 do 5,0 IU/L (za "netrudnoću"). bilo bi bolje da ništa ni ne piše.

----------


## andream

I jedno pitanjce, da li nakon stimuliranog najčešće idu čisti postupci bez ičega ili je moguće očekivati i primjerice klomifen ili femaru?
Evo ja sam već mislima u novom postupku...  :Grin:

----------


## Mojca

Andream  :Sad:  
Drago mi je da si žena od akcije i odmah šibaš dalje punom parom!  :Smile:

----------


## m arta

andream, žao mi je, ali dobro da odmah ideš u nove akcije. :Love:  :Klap: 
ja mislim da nakon stimuliranog možeš klomifen.

Sela, velike fige za sutrašnju veliku betu!!!!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## glacova

> Andream  
> Drago mi je da si žena od akcije i odmah šibaš dalje punom parom!


X

----------


## tiki_a

andream žao mi je  :Sad: 
tikica_69, a kod mene LH jučer dosta tamna druga linija, danas sam očekivala jako tamnu, kad bijel bjelcat. Ili je O bila jako rano ili je uopće neće biti. I ovako sam već imala kao što je sada kod tebe.

----------


## Marnie

da poskočim i ovdje malo za Selin plusić  :Very Happy: !

andream baš mi je žao  :Sad:

----------


## goga69

> da poskočim i ovdje malo za Selin plusić !
> 
> andream baš mi je žao


x

----------


## zeljana

> da poskočim i ovdje malo za Selin plusić !
> 
> andream baš mi je žao


potpiujem uz veliko bravo za andream i pozitivu...

----------


## mare41

andream, žao mi je, što kaže glacova-nema predaje!
Sela, čekamo i ovdje i ~~~~~
cure, kofi, srijeda 10.11.? Marnie, garden, nadamo se i vama, i naravno i drugima koji nas žele :Smile: 
Mimek, još sitno.......~~~~~~
gričanka, uvijek me razveseli tvoj ticker :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Marnie

Ja sam za kofi iduću srijedu  :Smile: .

----------


## gričanka

> Ja sam za kofi iduću srijedu .


... i ja, i ja  :Klap: 
*Mare* ...  :Kiss: 
*Mimek* ~~~~~~~~ sitno, sitno... :Love: 
*Sela* ~~~~~~~~ za beturinu  :Cekam: 
Koke i kokice ...  :Love:

----------


## AuroraBlu

I ja, jedino ne znam kako ću izvest s pikanjem... ne da mi se u kafiću...

----------


## mare41

Aurora, mi smo iskusnjače, ako nećeš malo pomaknut pikanje, pa ostavit za doma, svi ćemo ti pomoći, neko mućka, neko pika :Smile:

----------


## sara38

Eh, da ste malo bliže pa da i mene malo piknete, stid me reći, još nisam probala. Da mi ne bi zadnji put jedne forumašice koja me na poslu pikala, ne znam šta bi.  :Wink:

----------


## tikica_69

andream  :Love: 
Sela, cestitam i vibram dalje za visoku betu  :Very Happy:

----------


## rikikiki

Andream, žao mi je ... baš sam se zapitala koliko ću ja moći biti uporna za drugu bebu ... nekako mi se čini da neću moći kao prvi put. Vidim da si ti već u novim planovima i za to  :Klap: !!

Sela, čestitam  :Very Happy:

----------


## Mojca

Može kava!  :Smile:  Baš mi treba da vas malo vidim... U svakodnevici je moja želja u ilegali (osim s dragim i nekim bliskim ljudima... ali to je manji dio dana), a kad sam s vama živa je i raste! 
Može možda neko toplije mjesto? Ja sam se prošli put smzla u Lemonu... znam da zvuci nevjerovatno, ali istina je  :Sad:  
Možda Old Pharmacy Pub?

----------


## Mojca

E da skoro zaboravih na najvažnije... Sela, čestitam!  :Very Happy: 
Bravo!

----------


## Sela

Vidim da ste mi i ovdje vibrale,hvala vam od srca cure..hvala svima odreda u ovom klubu.Samo zelim jedno,da dozivite isto! :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## aleksandraj

Sela, draga, kako nam tvoja trudnoca daje nadu i koliko nas ohrabruje ne mozes ni zamisliti....

----------


## taca70

Sela, osvijetlila si obraz PFC-u, stvarno je vec bilo napeto. Cestitam i zelim puuuno srece do kraja.  :Klap: 
Slazem se da se vratimo u OFP. Jedva cekam.

----------


## m arta

> Sela, osvijetlila si obraz PFC-u, stvarno je vec bilo napeto. Cestitam i zelim puuuno srece do kraja. 
> Slazem se da se vratimo u OFP. Jedva cekam.



i ja isto mislim i  čestitam još jednom!!!!!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## aleksandraj

cure moje, imam jedno pitanje...jos od punkcije (bila prije 8 dana), ziga me desni jajnik. Nakon punkcije sam malo krvarila (to mi se do sada nije dogodilo), a jucer mi je izaslo malo tamno smedjeg (kao spooting) i vise ga nema...je li tko imao slicne simptome...???

----------


## andream

Sela, čestitam i ja i nadam se da će se ovaj mjesec naš damski klub podebljati za još koju trudnicu - Aurora, prvenstveno mislim na tebe  :Smile: 
A ja čekam vješticu kao ozebla sunce, da bar utrogestane nisam uzimala do jučer, možda bi prije došla. Nikako da stigne, samo mi još treba da se i to pošemerilo nakon svega (inače je uvijek do sada dolazila drugi ili treći dan nakon prestanka utrića).
svima u klubu ~~~~~~~~~~ od nas.

----------


## sretna35

> Vidim da ste mi i ovdje vibrale,hvala vam od srca cure..hvala svima odreda u ovom klubu.Samo zelim jedno,da dozivite isto!


hvala sela i ja to želim doživjeti barem još jednom, prekrasno zar ne?

----------


## kata1

Sela čestitam, ~~~~~~~~ za duplanje ß i ugodnu trudnoću

----------


## mare41

Sela, čestitke i ~~~~~~~~, dođe friška trudnica na kavu?

----------


## Sela

Ha,ha,hvala na pozivu *Mare* ali znas mene i kavu u ovom klubu...Nije islo,pa nije,ali če bu kak,dodjem! :Heart:  :Zaljubljen:  :Heart:

----------


## Mojca

Joooj kad joj namjestimo noseve.  :Smile:

----------


## Marnie

Sela moraš nas ispotezati za nosiće na kavici  :Smile: . Čestitam ti i ovdje!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## tiki_a

Sela, veeelika  :Kiss:  i X puta  :Very Happy:

----------


## tikica_69

Kad je kavica?  :Grin: 
Meni 11., 12. i 13. dc na LH trakici, testna crta nesto svijetlija od kontrolne, 14. dc nisam gledala jer nisam imala trakicu, danas 15 dc mi mm kupio i opet jednako svjetlija od kontrolne. Kuzim da ni jedna nije pozitivna, no ne kuzim sto se to vidi sve te dane  :Confused: 
Trudna nisam, menga mi je cak bila i obilnija od moje uobicajene...

----------


## linalena

Malo upadam ali jedno pitanje: prijateljica dobila protokol u jednoj privatnoj klinici koji počinje s utrićima tjedan dana prije M, očekuje se normalana M pa onda gonali, ona nije pitala doka zašto tako (zadnji put je imala supresiju) a baš nas zanima???? I to ih mora uzimati vaginalno 3×2, da li može oralno, malo je teško zbog posla

----------


## zedra

> Kad je kavica? 
> Meni 11., 12. i 13. dc na LH trakici, testna crta nesto svijetlija od kontrolne, 14. dc nisam gledala jer nisam imala trakicu, danas 15 dc mi mm kupio i opet jednako svjetlija od kontrolne. Kuzim da ni jedna nije pozitivna, no ne kuzim sto se to vidi sve te dane 
> Trudna nisam, menga mi je cak bila i obilnija od moje uobicajene...


meni tako izgleda LH u anovulacijskim ciklusima, kada testna crtica nikada ne postigne pravu boju...a tako svjetlija može biti stalno, to ti ništa ne znaci...to je jednostavno negativno...

----------


## mare41

tikica, ja se više ne opterećujem s takvim LH otkad mi je znalo biti tako pred M, a i u jednom ciklusus bez ovulacije, kako zedra kaže-to je negativno, pitala sam čak i dr-a šta to znači-reko je nešto nespecifično reagira....
kava je u srijedu, iza pola 5, u Old Pharmacy.

----------


## AuroraBlu

Nekako je toplije u O.P. a sigurno im i falimo već  :Smile: 

Vikki???

----------


## garden42

sela ....kapa dolje, jesi ga.. :Smile: 
andream, ratnici svijetlosti ne odustaju kad jednom krenu, i to ti je to ratnice, sad se treba dignutiiii, znam,pusa topla
taco70, mislila sam na IVF, ne AIH, brkam ti ja to još sve
curke gdje je taj Old Pharmacy ?

----------


## Mimek

joj kavica u OPC-u  :Sad: . 
A možda se i ja pridružim - u proljeće 2011. Brzo će to  :Laughing: 

*tikice_69* pitala sam curu koja mi je preporučila homeo i ona je u prvom ciklusu isto imala bolne jajnike i obilnu M, a drugi ciklus je trakicama pratila O i prvi put u životu ostala prirodno trudna (3. dijete)
To su jajnici dobili šok terapiju i reagiraju. Mislim da se uopće ne trebaš opterećivati time. Kapaj dalje i čekaj drugi ciklus da sve dođe u normalu. Kapi ti sigurno ne mogu pogoršati situaciju. Može se desiti ništa ili poboljšanje  :Smile:

----------


## mare41

Mimek, mislim na tebe.
Da podijelim ovdje vijest koju sam upravo čula-43 godine, friški brak, spontano začeće bez prevelikog truda i muke (i želje), ne znam da li da se smijem ili da plačem, evo, samo da se vidi da je sve moguće.

----------


## tikica_69

Joj Mimek nisam ja te srece, prije ce biti da su mi jajnici na izdisaju  :Sad: 
Ti brojis sitno, ha  :Very Happy: 
mare, i ja bum sva ta s_anja pobacala...samo se nadam i nadam i svaki mjesec ubijam. Vec sam mm rekla da koji drekec je opet sve to isao narucivati. Samo me svrbe u ladici  :Nope: 
Sad me ubila i ova zedrina recenica o anovulatonom ciklusu jer do sada sam svaki mjesec imala urednu ovulaciju i mengu na 28, 29 dana...
linalena, ja jos nisam cula za takav protokol, mozda druge cure znaju  :Confused: 
Svima kiss  :Heart:

----------


## andream

Ako će biti OK vrijeme, odnosno ne bude kiše, stižem i ja na kavicu s djetetom.
I danas sam baš happy, ko bi rekao da ću se tako veseliti teti vještici - stigla je podmuklo bez najave pa eto zovem odmah da se naručim sljedeći čet za UZV.
Svima u kljubu ~~~~~~~~~~~~ od nas.

----------


## AuroraBlu

I ja sam u niskom startu. Rekao doc.danas da ima antralaca na vidiku, očekujem m.za 3-4 dana i krećem s bockanjem.

*Mimek*, jel te malo strah?  :Cool: 
*Tikice*, meni baš dobro zvuči to s homeo-kapima i reakcijom tvojih jajnika.

----------


## zedra

> Joj Mimek nisam ja te srece, prije ce biti da su mi jajnici na izdisaju 
> Ti brojis sitno, ha 
> mare, i ja bum sva ta s_anja pobacala...samo se nadam i nadam i svaki mjesec ubijam. Vec sam mm rekla da koji drekec je opet sve to isao narucivati. Samo me svrbe u ladici 
> Sad me ubila i ova zedrina recenica o anovulatonom ciklusu jer do sada sam svaki mjesec imala urednu ovulaciju i mengu na 28, 29 dana...
> linalena, ja jos nisam cula za takav protokol, mozda druge cure znaju 
> 
> Svima kiss


mislim da neću pogriješiti ako kažem da ne postoji žena na ovom planetu koja svaki mjesec ima ovulaciju...ni one nadnaravno plodne, koje ostaju trudne kad si smisle...kao moja prijateljica-ostat ću trudna u petom mjesecu nagodinu-i tako je i bilo....
glavu gore, i jbš te trakice, to samo živce kida...kiss

----------


## Mimek

vidjet ćeš tikice samo uzimaj do kraja kapi. nemoj odustat, sad te više ne košta ništa možeš samo profitirat

Aurorček nije me strah, ali tako uživam u trudnoći i tak mi je super-truper biti trudnica da mi se uopće ne da ići roditi. Imam još tjedan dana fore da se nabrijem na mirišljavo klupko

svima želim puno strpljenja i ostvarenje cilja **********************

----------


## aleksandraj

Ma ja ne vjerujem trakicama. Zadnji put na UZV folikuli super, trakica pokazala dvije super tamne crte, sutradan punkcija folikua i sipak..nema js. Pa sad vjeruj trakicama

----------


## tikica_69

Temperatura mi je skocila i sva sam puna sluzi....malocas sam silovala muza i ak i nije bila O, meni super  :Grin:

----------


## mare41

tikice, sigurno je dobar timing, a i super je da je super :Smile:

----------


## tiki_a

Mimek, jedva sam te prepoznala  :Smile: 
Da, gdje nam je vikki? Nadam se da opravdano izostaje.
Ja volim LH trakice. Po njima makar vidim da se nešto događa. tikica_69, isto tako nisam naučena da nema O, ali u zadnje vrijeme mi se češće dogodi  :Mad:  (i moja temp. je skočila - a valjda ima nešto progesterona).  
mare41, dobro kažeš, čovjek u prvom trenutku ne zna dal' da se smije ili plače. Ali vijest je jaaaako poticajna  :Smile: 
AB, još malo...
~~~~~od kljuba za andream  :Smile:

----------


## tiki_a

> Malo upadam ali jedno pitanje: prijateljica dobila protokol u jednoj privatnoj klinici koji počinje s utrićima tjedan dana prije M, očekuje se normalana M pa onda gonali, ona nije pitala doka zašto tako (zadnji put je imala supresiju) a baš nas zanima???? I to ih mora uzimati vaginalno 3×2, da li može oralno, malo je teško zbog posla


Utrići prije postupka, nisam primijetila takav protokol na forumu, ali zvuči dobro, mogla bi probati  :Grin: . Utrići nakon punkcije/transfera - tri puta po jedna može se popiti, a kažu da je bolje vaginalno 3*2. Ja sam popila tableticu na poslu kad nije bilo moguće vaginalno. A navečer i ujutro vag. Mislim da je to ok (doduše ne vidi se iz mog potpisa  :Grin: ).

----------


## aleksandraj

> Temperatura mi je skocila i sva sam puna sluzi....malocas sam silovala muza i ak i nije bila O, meni super


naprid koka  :Wink:

----------


## sretna35

*Mimek* da li ovaj novi avatar znači da je konačna odluka pala i da nam stiže mala Doris  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## AuroraBlu

> Temperatura mi je skocila i sva sam puna sluzi....malocas sam silovala muza i ak i nije bila O, meni super


 :Laughing:  odlično!

*Mimek,* tek sad vidim Doris Day, predivno... :Zaljubljen: 

Cure, u lh trakice se uopće ne kužim, to bi me samo opterećivalo

----------


## Mimek

> Temperatura mi je skocila i sva sam puna sluzi....malocas sam silovala muza i ak i nije bila O, meni super


  :Laughing: 

*sretna35* što se mene tiče da

----------


## sretna35

> *sretna35* što se mene tiče da


mislim da za dečke nije ni bilo upitno

ja čitav dan pjevušim _..."Doris oduvijek je pamet bila srcu nepoznata, Doris i neće biti budala i rata..."
_

----------


## Mimek

a ja pjevušim http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xZbKHDPPrrc

----------


## garden42

> Temperatura mi je skocila i sva sam puna sluzi....malocas sam silovala muza i ak i nije bila O, meni super


ma svaka čast  :Smile:

----------


## Shanti

> Ma ja ne vjerujem trakicama. Zadnji put na UZV folikuli super, trakica pokazala dvije super tamne crte, sutradan punkcija folikua i sipak..nema js. Pa sad vjeruj trakicama


 :Smile:  Trakica je dobro pokazala - da je skočio LH odnosno da se bliži O, to joj je jedina funkcija. 
Kao i tiki_a, i ja im vjerujem. Samo mi se više nema smisla njima baviti...  :Grin: 

Mimek, brojiš zadnje dane do zagrljaja... Sretno, draga  :Heart:

----------


## tiki_a

Vraćam se na temu DHEA, primijećujem da mi izaziva prišteve, mislim da je to već ovdje rečeno, taca70 mislim. A prije par dana sam se čula sa frendicom kokom koja je krenula u postupak u CITO. Dr. preporučio DHEA, tri tabletice dnevno. Malo mi se čini previše, ja ostajem na jednoj...
Lijepo je na forumu ovih dana, puno više veselja nego tuge (~~~~za tužnice).
aleksandraj, još malo?

----------


## Marnie

Prema američkoj praksi preporuka je 75-100 mg DHEA dnevno (obično su tabletice od 25mg - znači 3 do 4 tabletice). Navodno jedino tako povećana količina ima nekog efekta. Ja trenutno uzimam 75 mg dnevno. Tek sam počela, pa nemam neke simptome tipa prištića.

----------


## tiki_a

Hvala Marnie! Znači ipak tri tabletice...Moje su 25.

----------


## Marnie

Baš sam prošli tjedan bila kod dr. R u Viliju i pitala za povećanu dozu DHEA-a da li može štetiti i rekao je da se ne brinem da je to više kao dodatak, a ne lijek tako da ne može štetiti. Što misliš koliko se tih tabletica nacuclaju bodybilderi, pa im nije ništa  :Laughing:

----------


## sretna35

> a ja pjevušim http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xZbKHDPPrrc


preslušala, simpatissima, bellissima Doris

----------


## andream

Ja ću vas samo kolektivno brzinski pozdraviti.
Aurora, jel krenulo pikanje?
Evo ja sam danas podignula nove uputnice za prirodnjak s kojim uskoro startamo, i usput srela djevojku koja je sa mnom bila na transferu (bile jedine taj dan) i njena je beta nažalost bila negativna (uz femaru).

----------


## Mimek

drage moje koke di ste ? znam, znam ovaj mjesec je tmuran i ružan, ali nadam se da ću ga uskoro uljepšati  :Very Happy:  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## mare41

Mimek, zatitram kad te vidim tu :Smile: , pomislim da si išla roditi, bude skoro, držim fige. Meni ovaj mjesec nije tmuran jer imamo novu 39+ trudnicu :Smile: .

----------


## tikica_69

Mene nakon O prestali jajnici rasturati....jupiiiii  :Very Happy: 
Mimek, jedva cekamo da nas razveselis  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## sretna35

> drage moje koke di ste ? znam, znam ovaj mjesec je tmuran i ružan, ali nadam se da ću ga uskoro uljepšati


jedva čekam ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Heart:

----------


## andream

evo podižem nas malo iz prašine, nešto smo utihnule...
mi smo opet u niskom startu, evo danas mi je dr R  na forumu odgovorio da imam odlične hormonske nalaze (naravno, primjeren našem klubu) i da ne trebam nikakve dodatne pretrage raditi pa sad naravno odmah krivim da je sve bio loš ciklus. sad se nadam da će mi četvrtak donijeti lijepo iznenađenje na UZV-u ...
svima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ od nas.
Aurora, ne javljaš se, jesi pikalica?

----------


## taca70

Andream, prema odgovoru dr.R rekla bih da preporucuje jacu dozu gonadotropina za iduci put.

----------


## AuroraBlu

Meni danas popodne prva pikica. Tko nam se pridružuje na kavi sutra? Mare i ja smo se dogovorile već u 4, budući da ja moram doma na pikanje  :Smile: 

*Andream*, držim fige za lijepi folikul preksutra! Možda se vidimo, ja sam u ponedjeljak na prvoj folikulometriji.
*Mimek, Gričanka, Taca, Vikki, Mare, Glacoa, Tiki i ostale*  :Heart:

----------


## andream

> Andream, prema odgovoru dr.R rekla bih da preporucuje jacu dozu gonadotropina za iduci put.


e da, to sam i ja pomislila (napisao je uz korekciju terapije), e sad pitanje je jel će mi bolnica dati jaču dozu idući put, standardni problemi...
Aurora, ~~~~~~~ za uspješno pikanje i ako sam gore u pon. vrijeme je da se upoznamo  :Smile:

----------


## mare41

andream, ja moram pohvaliti nalaze, ko u curice :Smile:

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Andream*, ako ti ne daju, ti kupi sama nekoliko menopura pa pojačaj dozu. R.će ti reći na koji način da pojačaš, kad mu napišeš protokol koji dobiješ idući put.

----------


## andream

i to sam pomislila, aurora... nadam se da će se ipak prije novog stimuliranog dogoditi čudo, sad se imam razloga nadati  :Cool:

----------


## sara38

*Aurora* sretno s pikanjem.  :Wink:  (Još malo pa ću i ja za tobom)
*Andream* ~~~~~~~~~ za tvoj folikul (bravo za nalaze).
Svim curama u klubu  :Heart:

----------


## garden42

Pozdrav svim curkama

----------


## AuroraBlu

A nema nam Mojce dugo, hm...

Nego, ima li koja od cura koja će sutra doći na kavu možda za posuditi onaj privatni recept za dexamethazon  :Wink:  nisam još odlučila, a možda bi ga uzela ako mi dođe volja, he he...

----------


## zedra

AuroraBlu, opet ti kemijaš :Laughing: . Takva sam i ja...mislim da Dex ne može naškoditi..a ide valjda 0.5 do 1 mg na dan. To još provjeri!
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za tebe iz petnih žila!!!!!! :Heart:

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Zedra*, ako si ga ti uzimala - od kojeg dana je to bilo? (a eto, jedno vrijeme me i fragmin držao, ali sam od njega odustala  :Smile:  )

*Mare*, ti si mi rekla, ali sam zaboravila... od punkcije, ili???

----------


## zedra

Nisam ga uzimala. Znam da se kod kasne kongenitalne hiperpl. uzima od 1 dc, a ovako ne znam...Mislim da su u Pragu to cure uzimale.

----------


## tiki_a

AB, andream, sara38 - cure od akcije; bit će podmlatka u klubu, jedva čekam! tikica_69, kad si nam ti na redu, prosinac ili ranije?
Mimek  :Heart:

----------


## mare41

Aurora, može od punkcije, a može i od transfera, no problem.
tiki, nije te bilo na kratko? :Heart:

----------


## tiki_a

mare41  :Heart: , tu sam, čitam i pomalo pišem...gruntam o prirodnjaku i malo me strah jer mislim da polako pa sigurno ostajem bez redovitih O  :Sad:   :Mad:  ...Možda se zaletim na uzv u narednom ciklusu, oko 24.11....I stalno mislim kad ćeš ponovo u akciju da se pridružiš gričanki, Seli.., ne da mi se čekati  :Smile:

----------


## mare41

hvala ti tiki, ne znam šta bi ti rekla za čekanje, al još čekamo

----------


## tikica_69

Cure, ja vjerojatno necu stici na danasnju kaficu  :Sad: 
tiki_a, ja ti krecem u drugoj polovici 12. mjeseca...valjda nece svi otici na GO tada  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Mojca

Curke, ni ja neću moći...  :Sad:  nešto mi se jako zakompliciralo pa moram popodne van grada pokušati to riješiti. Drž'te mi fige iako nije direktno vezano za trudnoću.  :Smile:  
Uživajte u kavi... (a tak sam se veselila...  :Sad:  )

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Tiki*, nije te Mare još nagovorila na Prag? Čekamo svakako tvoj prirodnjak krajem mjeseca  :Very Happy:

----------


## tiki_a

tikica_69, i ja sam razmišljala o sredini 12-tog mjeseca i shvatila sam da mi je to prerizično pa ću ipak ovaj mjesec provjeriti kako diše moj desni j.
AuroraBlu, u jednom sam se periodu gotovo odlučila na Prag, ali sada sam baš jako bezvoljna na tu temu, za donaciju js nemam novaca, a donacija zametka mi više i nije tako privlačna i ponovo troškovi bez garancije na uspjeh...ne da mi se...po sadašnjem raspoloženju sigurno ne idem u Prag. A nemam snage odustati, malčice se još nadam jer se sjetim naše iva_luce  :Heart:  koja je uspjela u mojim godinama. Ali ako mi se zaredaju ciklusi bez O, morat ću odustati, zapravo prijeći konačno na kućnu radinost ...što li je to?  :Laughing: 
Mojca~~~~~šaljem.

----------


## sretna35

curke nadam se da uživate na kavici, očekujem barem kratak izvještajčić, ja nisam mogla jer sam imala zakazanu psihoterapiju

----------


## Marnie

Oprostite cure, nisam mogla doći na kavicu. Evo nisam se stigla niti javiti prije da neću moći doći, tolika mi je ludnica bila na poslu  :Sad: .

----------


## Mojca

AB, hvala za brigu od pred dva dana... tu sam, živa i živahna... ali na žalost na nekim drugim područjima života... na poslu je i dalje ludilo, pa na to još i revizija. Ako se sjetim sve vitamine popiti mislim da dan nije bio promašen. 
Sretno ti s pikanjem, najradije bi ti poželjela da svaki "pik" da po jednu js, ali bojim se da bi to moglo biti malo previše  :Smile: , pa ću samo reći: nek' ih bude dovoljno i nek budu prvoklasne! (Znam, jurim s željama... ali ne mogu si pomoći...)  :Smile:  

Tiki_a hvala za vibrice... za sad smo odkomplicirali zakomplicirano... i molim boga da tak i ostane. 

Nadam se da vam je bilo lijepo na kavi... veselim se sljedećoj (klupskoj) kavi.  :Smile:  

Curke drage redom sve... laku noć.

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Tiki*, onda korak po korak, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za jedan lijepi prirodnjak ovaj mjesec!

*Sretna*, ne mogu ne komentirati - i naše kavice su psihoterapija, besplatna  :Smile: 
*Taco*, hvala za recept, dobila sam 2 kutije (koštaju 5 kn, sve mi je bilo smiješno), teta u apoteci se jedino bunila da nema žiga na receptu  :Smile: 

Uvijek mi vas je sve drago vidjeti...  :Heart:

----------


## Mimek

evo cure dr me naručio za sutra na skidanje serklaže, a kad se vratim dižem se samo pi-pi tako da izdržim bar do ponedjeljka. Možda još zvirnem koji put, ali mislim da je ovo moje zadnje javljanje u jednom komadu.

mare41 da ne titraš više poslat ću ti poruku kad rodim, pa evo tebe koja apedjtiraš liste, organiziraš kavice i sl. molim da curama objaviš moju sretnu vijest. To ti je ono kao kad na vjenčanju baciš buket tako ću ja tebi baciti poruku da ti budeš *jedna* od sljedećih.

Kad primim svoj smotuljak mislit ću na sve vas i obje ćemo vam poslati vibrice naše ljubavi da se i vi što prije zarazite istom  :Zaljubljen:  :Kiss:

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Mimek*  :Heart:  i jučer sam se pitala gdje si i jesu li te odveli već  :Smile: 

Pod anestezijom će ti skidati šavove?
Svakako nam se preko nekoga javi. Veselim se skorašnjem susretu tebe i Doris  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## mare41

Mimek, mislim jako na tebe i da vama curama bude najljepši susret :Heart:

----------


## taca70

Mimek, jucer smo se na kavi zapitale kako izgleda opustena pacijentica i zakljucile da si ti savrsen (a mozda i jedini) primjer.
Jedva cekam da poskocimo kad nam javis radosnu vijest. Sretno.
AB, znas da kod naseg dr. uvijek nesto nedostaje, srecom ne jako bitno.

----------


## tikica_69

Mimek  :Zaljubljen: 
Evo da se i tu izjadam i kopiram svoj post sa Vinogradske....
Eto zvala sam, i mene su prebacili iza Nove a kako se vracaju 17.01. i ja mogu tek u veljaci na postupak, ocito, s obzirom da datum kada cu dobiti M.
Znam da bi sestre bile bedaste da ne iskoriste svoj GO, kao i doktori, no smatram da se moglo to organizirati da jedna sestra, jedan lijecnik i jedan biolog budu gore preko Bozicnih, a drugi preko novogodisnjih blagdana, kao sto to svugdje drugdje rade, pa i u mojoj firmi. Ne moze se zbog godisnjih zatvoriti cijeli odjel u bolnici.
Ocito je da se tom minimalnom kolicinom lijekova i tim otezanjem ipak na neki nacin od strane Min. zdr. koci medicinska oplodnja u Hrvata.
Stvarno je zalosno da zena u 42. godini jedan jedini postupak ceka od lipnja ove godine i nece ga docekati jos bar 3 mjeseca.
Nisam uopce tuzna zbog toga sto mozda necu imati priliku postati jos jednom majka, nevjerojatno sam bijesna!!!!! *:smajlickojigutimilinovica:*
Ja nemam vise zivaca za ovo...ako procitate u novinama da je netko ovaj vikend opljackao nesto (banku, pumpu, kladionicu) u ZG, to sam ja.....Skupljam pare za van!  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## glacova

Mimek sretno!

----------


## sara38

Ja ovo uopće ne kužim i siteme rada po bolnicama. Zašto naručuju pacijente u 12. mj kad već unaprijed znaju da su blagdani, da se ide na GO (zimovanja, skijanja) i dr. Pripremaš se i fizički i psihički u svaki postupak i onda se netko sjeti prebaciti postupak za 3 mjeseca. Užas! Ma koji GO u 12. mj? U mojoj firmi rade se i vikendi i blagdani. Ide se na GO kad se može. *Tikica_69* :Zaljubljen:

----------


## glacova

u zadnje vrijeme ne stignem pratiti sve forume,puno propuštam,znam,ali ako ima još ovakvih obavijest za njih!

15.11.2010. Latinica - MEDICINSKA OPLODNJA - TKO NEMA PRAVO NA SREĆU 

U Hrvatskoj se svaki šesti par bori s problemom neplodnosti, a u
Zagrebu je neplodno čak 28 posto parova. U srpnju prošle godine započelo je teško i nazadujuće razdoblje za osobe koje se u Hrvatskoj bore s neplodnošću. Medicinski potpomognuta oplodnja kakvu smo poznavali dotad, ona koja bi pacijenticama i pacijentima pružila optimalno rješenje, ona koja je naše liječnike svrstavala u sam svjetski vrh te grane medicine, prestala je postojati. 17. srpnja 2009. usvojen je Zakon o medicinskoj oplodnji. Hrvatska je po svome restriktivnom Zakonu postala jedinstvena u Europi - ni jedna druga zemlja nema ovakva ograničenja.
•Urednik: Suzana Gotthardi-Pavlovsky
•Urednik projekta: Denis Latin
Prebacite svoje male ekrane na prvi program i pogledajte šta nam rade u 21 stoljeću !!
Gosti u emisiji : državni tajnik za zdravstvo, dr. med. Zvonimir Golem, teolog i etičar, dr. soc. Vladimir Dugalić, potpredsjednica SDP-a, dipl. pol. Milanka Opačić,Alfred Kniewald, mr. biol., Ivana Zanze (Udruga RODA),Tihana Kunštek (Udruga BETA), dipl. soc. Katarina Vidović (radikalna feministkinja) i Katarina Begić Sivac (Udruga BETA).

----------


## mare41

glacova, hvala, obavezno gledamo!
(često se sjetim tvog potpisa, to je i moj moto :Smile: ).
tikica, to je očito politika kuće, dovoljno ih je da tako ne moraju raditi.

----------


## AuroraBlu

Ove godine su čak i produžili, prošle godine nisu radili do 11.1.- točno se sjećam, a ove godine još tjedan duže... Ali koliko sam shvatila, to je tradicionalno tako, i ne samo u vinogradskoj nego i po drugim bolnicama (osim možda u Petrovoj??)

Meni je, što se odgađanja tiče, proljeće bilo najgore jer 4.i 5.mj.nisam mogla u postupak jer baš u "moje dane" nije bilo biologa, a u 6.mj. su svi išli u Rim, i onda je došlo ljeto... i prođe 6 mjeseci...

----------


## gričanka

Glacova, naravno da ćemo gledati!
*Tikica69,* potpuno opravdavam tvoj bijes, situacija je stvarno za  :Evil or Very Mad:  .
*AuroraBlu i Andream* ~~~~~~~~~~~za vaše folikule, neka rastu  :Love: 
*Mimek* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart: 
Kofi družice  :Bye:  (drago mi je što sam neke nickove s foruma konačno spojila s naličjem )... i ostale koke ...  :Love:

----------


## mare41

AB, da tako rade po drugim odjelima po bolnicama, ili da to naprave sve druge službe koje postoje za nas 24 sata dnevno...?? Postoji opravdanje za LJ i PFC jer je po jedan dr, al tamo gdje su 2 tima-niks opravdanje, al možemo se žaliti upravi vodovoda....
Gričanka, sjajiš, prekrasna si trudnica :Heart:

----------


## taca70

Tikica, mislim da ce i mene sacekati ista sudbina. Kako god izracunam, ne stignem prije Bozica na transfer a prema ciklusu iduca sansa mi je kraj sijecnja. U Petrovoj je do sada bilo da primaju za 12.mj one koje dobiju m do 5.12.

----------


## andream

Tikice, i ja sam danas pitala sestre da li se bar mogu predbilježiti za postupak kao što je to slučaj u drugim bolnicama (Petrova npr), bar za ožujak ili dalje, rekla mi je da ne mogu. Po meni bi i sve bolnice trebale biti jednoobrazne, dakle ako je nekome sad bio neuspješan postupak bar da zna kad je opet na redu.
Ali eto bar dobra vijest da mi je danas 8dc, folikul 12, endo 7,1... bolje nego pod stimulacijom. U subotu imam opet UZV, tko zna možda nam se priroda smiješi ...

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Andream*, pratim te... iza tebe sam 4 dana, sigurno ćemo se u ponedjeljak vidjeti gore, ja sam u 9 na folikulometriji, 8.dc.
Folikulić i endo su ti super!

----------


## aleksandraj

Stvarno je zalosno da zena u 42. godini jedan jedini postupak ceka od lipnja ove godine i nece ga docekati jos bar 3 mjeseca.
Nisam uopce tuzna zbog toga sto mozda necu imati priliku postati jos jednom majka, nevjerojatno sam bijesna!!!!! *:smajlickojigutimilinovica:*

Potpisujem....

----------


## andream

Aurora, pa mi smo sad već pravi vlakić... ma doći ćemo i mi do odredišta, ne brinem ja  :Smile:

----------


## Snekica

Ne mogu vjerovati da te nije htjela/mogla naručiti! Mislim da bi to trebalo svakako ići pod nešto što se podrazumijeva! Nije dovoljno da nas onaj idi....nešto omalovažava ovim zakonom, još nam i to fali! Sorry, još nisam u vašem klubu, ali kad ovo vidim, naježim se! :Evil or Very Mad:  Ja u Petrovoj nisam ni uspijela izgovoriti moju želju za dalje, ona me već pitala da li mi odgovara ožujak 2011! I to telefonski, dok sam joj javljala za betu! Šaljem kiss sestri!

----------


## tiki_a

tikica_69, ma strašno, kao da nije dovoljno što zbog naših ovakvih ili onakvih ciklusa moramo odgađati, a ponekad se netko i razboli, i onda još čekaj zbog praznika, a poslije ciklus starta jako kasno  :Mad:   :Mad:  i prođe pola godine.

Draga naša Mimek  :Zaljubljen: 
Mojca  :Klap:  za uspješno praćenje popijenih tabletica  :Laughing: . Ja sam ih svela na razuman broj pa mi nije problem - šumeću cink+C popijem na poslu, 800 mg folne isto na poslu, a doma 75 mg DHEA. To mi je dosta.
andream, ovo su meni najljepše brojkice 8. d.c. ~~~~~~~šaljem
Kokičice pusa!

----------


## Shanti

Jedan zagrljaj Mimek, dok je još 2u1  :Love: 

Gričanka, sjajeća trudnice, nadam se da ću tebe i sve vas buduće sjajeće trudnice i ja uskoro vidjeti na nekoj kavici  :Heart:

----------


## sretna35

:Kiss:  *Shanti* baš te je lijepo čitati ovdje kiss maloj Shantici

*Mimek* mislim na tebe danas posebno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

cure  :Love:

----------


## tikica_69

Shanti, pusa tebi i tvojoj zvjezdici  :Zaljubljen: 
Cure, ja mislim da odustajem...jucer sam to rekla muzu....da ne mogu vise ovdje ovako s nasim zdravstvom. Nemam ja zivaca za to, presrcana sam  :Sad: 
Radije nista ne radim nego da me netko ovako muci i igra se s mojim zivcima...

----------


## gričanka

*Mare*, tnx ...  :Kiss: 
*Shanti & Zvrkica* ... i ja se nadam skorom viđenju na kavici, a često, često mislim na vas  :Love:   :Zaljubljen: 
*Mimek ,*  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart: 
Koke, kokice .... svima  :Love:

----------


## andream

Tikice, ne odustaj zbog sustava... ja sam jednostavno ufurana u film da je to nešto sporadično što se događa dok smo zaokupljeni drugim stvarima... a onda opet, veća je šansa da smo pa makar u prirodnjaku nego u "home uradcima" u kojima je uvijek bila velika nula, iako je kod mene navodno "sve pet", a spermiogram MM "i nije tako loš". Jel možeš bar do tada vrtiti prirodnjake ili nešto laganije?
Svima ~~~~~~~~~~~~ od nas.

----------


## taca70

Tikica69, ja sam vec tako izvisila u 07/07 jer mi je ciklus padao kad su oni vec bili na go a nisu me htjeli primiti u 6.mj jer sam zakazana za 7. pa su me prebacili na 9. Medutim u 9.mj na uzv cista pa 2mj. cekanja da prode, pa prekid postupka 8.dc zbog druge ciste pa cekanje 3mj da produ Bozic i NG i tako je izmedu moja 2 IVF-a prosla godina i 5mj. Na kraju svega opet sipak.

----------


## sara38

Tikica  :Heart: , mene su "ganjali" godinu i pol dana samo zbog j.....g HSG-a. Nisam mogla u postupak dok ne odradim taj HSG. Pa kako imam rane ovulacije, dužu M, pa HSG treba napraviti prije ovulacije, pa u bolnici non stop pokvarena aparatura, pa ja na kraju odem privatno u IVF u Zg, pa na kraju završim u "Citu" u St. Ode vrime samo tako........A tek pretrage..... one su trajale dvije godine i dan danas ne znaju šta je.......  :Laughing:  
Ma, samo sam htjela reći koliko živaca treba za sve ovo....... :Mad:

----------


## tiki_a

tikica_69, pokušaj sada privatno negdje jedan prirodnjak, tu lijekova nema, a postupak je upola jeftiniji ako dođe do transfera.
Meni stigla M, 19-ti d.c.  :Mad:

----------


## andream

Možda bi mogla u Vg raditi prirodnjake do nove stimulacije? To je sada moja strategija...

----------


## sretna35

i prirodnjaci su nešto, meni eto nakon svega i svačega klomifesnki bio bingo i to u poodmakloj dobi, ako u VG primaju u prirodnjake svaki mjesec to je super, tako sam i ja hodočastila na VV između stimulacija

----------


## andream

evo ja već obavila UZV i sad guštam u kavici.
Danas folikul 14 (10dc) ali ovaj put na drugoj,lijevoj strani koju dr prošli put nije ni zapisivao, a ovaj od 12 stoji na mjestu. A točno sam ujutro osjetila i neku tupastu bol na toj lijevoj strani.
Vidjet ćemo u ponedjeljak nastavak.
Svima ~~~~~~~~ od nas, gibamo na ovo lijepo vrijeme van.

----------


## sretna35

oho *andream* pa to bi mogla biti i dva folikulića...super...

i mi odosmo na Jarun čim se probudimo

svima mah mah

----------


## tiki_a

Odlično andream!
Svima  :Kiss:

----------


## vikki

Drage moje, neko vrijeme sam izbivala, djelomično opravdano, tiki-a  :Wink: , i dok ne iščitam što se sa svakom od vas zbivalo u međuvremenu, svima jedan veliki  :Kiss:  i  :Love: .

----------


## sretna35

vikki  :Heart:

----------


## andream

Vikki, lijepo da si opet s nama, baš sam mislila na tebe.
Danas je u Vg bila jedna ženica u najboljim godinama, rekla bih za naš klub, i došla dogovoriti prvi UZV, s pozitivnom betom. I to u prirodnjaku. Baš mi je to "dalo krila", osjećala sam se jednako dobro kao i ona...
Moj folikul danas na 15-ici na 12dc, ova dva dana malčice je usporio rast, pa ga sutra opet gledamo.
Svima ~~~~~~~~~ od nas.

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Andream*, mimoišle smo se. Odnosno, kad sam ja došla ti si s Rikikiki pričala, kasnije mi je ona rekla da si to bila ti  :Smile: 

Lijepo napreduje tvoj folikul, 15mm na 12.dc u prirodnjaku mi se čini baš ok.

Ja bila na prvoj folikulometriji, 8.dc imam folikule 9, 12, 13. Stvarno ništa spektakularno... nastavljam s 3 menopura. Endo je 7, i preksutra sam opet na uzv.

*Vikki*, ipak je ljepše kad si tu  :Heart: 
*Mimek*, nadam se da si još 2 u 1  :Smile: 

*Mare, Taca, Gričanka, Tiki*...  :Zaljubljen: 
*Tikica*, odi na prirodnjak dok čekaš!  :Love:

----------


## andream

Aurora, možda se vidimo i prekosutra (ako me doktor poželi vidjeti još na folikulometriji u srijedu  :Smile:   )
Za osmi dan ciklusa rekla bih sasvim solidno, puno bolje nego što su bili moji jadničci  :Smile:

----------


## enya22

*andream, AuroraBlu* ~~~~~~~ za vase folikule!
*vikki*  :Heart: 

Ja sam od danas punopravna clanica kluba 39+! Nadam se da me primate, nastojat cu se svako toliko javiti... :Grin: 
A evo, i koristim priliku da vas zakasljucam trudnickim vibrama!

----------


## gričanka

*Enya* ...SRETAN ROĐENDAN  :Kiss:  ... naravno, dobrodošla u klub!
 ( ... i već u startu si podigla pozitivnu statistiku kluba  :klap)
*AuroraBlue , Andream* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za folikule  :Love: 
*Mimek* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Kiss: 
*Vikki* ...  :Love: 
*Mare, Taca, Tiki, Glacova, Sretna, Shanti, Mojca, kokice* ... svima veeeliki  :Love:

----------


## sara38

*Andream, AuroraB* za vaše folikuliće ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~! 
*Enya* dobro došla i sretan rođendan  :Klap: ! (nisam više najmlađa  :No-no: )

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Enya*, sretan rođendan!!!!  :Very Happy: 

*Sara*, u kojoj si ti fazi? vidim da je postupak u tijeku..

----------


## rikikiki

Enya ... sretan ročkas!!!  :Very Happy: 
Andream, AuroraBlu .. vibrrrr  :Love:

----------


## mare41

Tri vinogradske akcije i jedna riječka-naprid naši :Very Happy:

----------


## sretna35

*draga enya* sretan rođendan :Gumi-gumi:  :Joggler:  :Sing:  :Sing:  :Sing:  draga trudna punopravna članice

----------


## Shanti

*Enya*, sretan ti rođendan  :Sing: 

*Tikice*, bila si...  :Heart:  :Naklon:

----------


## mare41

Evo i ja ovdje za tikicu :Naklon:

----------


## sara38

Još jednom i ovdje za Tikicu  :Naklon:

----------


## sara38

> *Sara*, u kojoj si ti fazi? vidim da je postupak u tijeku..


Idem danas po gonale, pa počinjem sa bockanjem za dan, dva a možda i tri. (Lipo sam to isplanirala na poslu, točno u određeno vrijeme svi van iz kancelarije)

----------


## Mojca

Jutro curke drage, evo nakon kraćeg izbivanja s najdražeg foruma, javljam da smo dovršili "ono nešto veliko" čime smo se zadnjih godinu i pol intenzivno bavili... Misija je uspješno završena u petak, kućica na Žumberku je sad naša i odahnuli smo. Zvuči kao da je ovo totalno off topic, ali meni, odnosno oboma, donosi toliku količinu pozitive da će definitivo djelovati na sve hormone koji potpomažu oplodnju, tako da i nije skroz off topic.  :Smile:  Sve vas pozivam da svratite ako vam je do divljine, plavog neba, čistog zraka, mirisa trave...  :Smile:  

Osim toga, javljam da sam odlučila otići u Cito na konzultacije... sutra u 11.30 kod dr. Š. Uf... Sad sam se naručila i već me počelo šarafiti po trbuhu...

----------


## sretna35

*mojca* prekrasno, a tvoj poziv ću rado iskoristiti u proljeće kad tamno na Žumberku sve zazeleni i procvijeta

cure jel' se itko čuo s Mimek? koga je ono zadužila za komunikaciju

*andream* jel rastu?

*sara38* sretno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## mare41

sretna, no sikiriki, Mimek je pod kontrolom :Smile: , Mojca, ja već vidim hrpu nas na Žumberku na proljeće, svak donese po nešto i tulum :Smile:

----------


## andream

> Tri vinogradske akcije i jedna riječka-naprid naši


Ovo mi se sviđa, kao da igramo tekmu, ha ha...
A raste, raste, sada i prebrzo - danas štoperica a on već na 18. I sad me naravno frka da ćemo zakasnit na lov... a probada me kao da će svaki čas puknuti.

----------


## enya22

*andream* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za lijepu JS!  :Heart:

----------


## mare41

andream, nije dobro da probada, tako je i meni pobjego pred punkciju, al nadam se skupa s tobom...

----------


## aleksandraj

Mojca, dr. Š. je super..ima vremena za razgovor, pazljivo sluša i ja sam prezadovoljna bila. Vjeruj CITU jer u posljednje vriijeme  imaju super rezultate...ja ovaj mjesec odustala jer mi svekrva dobila gangrenu pa ne znamo sto ce biti :Sad:

----------


## zedra

> Ovo mi se sviđa, kao da igramo tekmu, ha ha...
> A raste, raste, sada i prebrzo - danas štoperica a on već na 18. I sad me naravno frka da ćemo zakasnit na lov... a probada me kao da će svaki čas puknuti.


Bol ne izaziva pucanje folikula nego njegov ubrzani rast prije pucanja..znaci dok probada tu je, a kad prestane pukao je...
~~~~~~~~za probadanje i sretan lov na js!!

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Tikice*, ti si zakon!!!  :Klap:  :Naklon:  i za sve što si rekla, i za izgled!

*Mojca*, odlične vijesti  :Very Happy:  Na proljeće smo kod tebe, a jako me zanima kako će sutra proći konzultacije. Javi nam se čim budeš mogla. I ja sam kandidat za Cito...

*Andream*, ~~~~~~~~~ za uspješan lov!

Dolazi li netko od vas na kavu danas? Ja se piknem na poslu, pa dođem oko 6, iza 6.

----------


## m arta

jel to tikica_69 ?
bila je najbolja!

----------


## mare41

zedra :Heart: , bar mi s 40 i kusur to dobro znamo :Smile: 
AB, ja sam tamo među prvima, ko i uvijek, štreber :Smile:

----------


## Marnie

Tikice bila si odlična!!! Kako si ga isprašila haha. Natjerala si ga da sam sebe diskreditira gomilom tako očitih laži (pogotovo on odmrzavanje-zamrzavanje)!
Andream~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za dobar ulov folikulića  :Smile: .
Ja na žalost neću danas doći na kavicu, jer sam dobila m i užasno me boli tako da jedva čekam doći doma i ušuškati se pod dekicu. Ali to je dobar znak, jer za 8 dana idem na folikulometriju u Vili za prirodnjak  :Smile: .

----------


## Mojca

Aleksandraj, hvala ti, takav doktor mi treba... ja sam već sad u panici.  :Smile:  
AB, budem javila... odmah nakon konzultacija idem kod frendice na oporavak, pa ću se spojiti. 

Nego, Mare, na Žumberku uz tulum možemo imati kondicione pripreme za B&B trku.  :Smile:  Ma... na Žumberku možemo što hoćemo!  :Smile:

----------


## zlatta

bok,
da se prijavim u klub  :Smile: 
nakon 6 mjeseci "čekanja" od prosinca možemo krenuti u planiranje trudnoće. Bez obzira na godine pokušati ćemo prirodno, da li netko od vas također pokušava prirodno? Ili si nečim pojačavate mogućnosti uspjeha: vrkuta, odn. čajevi općenito, klomifeni ili ne znam čime još si povećavamo šanse? Prijateljica mi kaže da klomifen jako tanji endometrij? Hm?
hvala na odgovorima i sretno nam svima   :Smile:

----------


## mare41

zlatta, dobro nam došla, planirate ponovo AIH? Klomifeni se mogu piti samo pod nadzorom dr-a.

----------


## vikki

Dobrodošla, zlatta. Svi mi pokušavamo i izvan postupaka, u dobroj staroj kućnoj radinosti. Ima ih i kojima uspije, no ne bi trebalo gubiti vrijeme na to ako su visoke godine i niski AMH u pitanju, tj. trebalo bi kombinirati. Zatrudnila sam spontano 4 puta od 35. do 40. g., nijednom uspješno. Osobno ne vjerujem da se kvaliteta jajnih stanica može bitno popraviti uzimanjem bilo čega, opće preporuke za zdrav život, naravno, vrijede.

----------


## m arta

zlatta, dobro došla!
ovdje ćeš dobiti potrebne informacije i sretno u nove akcije!

----------


## ivalf

pozdrav nakon dugo vremena svima, pokušavam urediti potpis

----------


## ivalf

nisam mogla ovo ne podijeliti s vama...to je poticaj monogima da ustraju i da nikad ne zna.
eto, nakon dva ivf i dvoje djece, ostala sam prirodno trudna i to u 42 godini: :Smile: )))
veselimo se beskrajno!

----------


## mare41

ivalf, čestitke :Very Happy: , prekrasna vijest

----------


## tikica_69

Cure, hvala vam, bas vam hvala...sad mi malo neugodnjak  :Embarassed: 
Enya, eto tebe kod nas i neka ti je sretan rodjendan i neka ti se sve zelje ispune..sve, bas sve  :Heart: 
Aurora, nemam zivaca za prirodnjake vise, naprosto nemam zivaca za nista vise u ovoj zemlji....  :Sad: 
Zlatta, dobro nam dosla, ivalf dobro nam se vratila!!!
Cure, vidim u akciji ste punom parom pa cu poskociti za sve vas  :Very Happy: 
A mene pere PMS, al onako do ibera i nazad  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## sara38

*Ivalf* čestitke od srca!
*Zlatta* dobro došla  :Heart: !

----------


## m arta

ivalf, čestitke i baš lijepa priča.

tikice, vau, super izgledaš!!!!!
ostalo mi je u sječanju kad sam gledala onaj snimak sa youtube-u.  :Smile: 

pozdrav svima. :Heart:

----------


## Mimek

> sretna, no sikiriki, Mimek je pod kontrolom


Mimek je još u komadu, ali ovo više ne mogu nazvati kontrolom... svaki dan je sve teži, a micka je krenula s 4,5 mj. van, a sad ni mrdac !!!!

enya sretan ročkas i dobro došla

tikice_69 bila si... ma nemam teksta... lijepa, suzdržana, svak ti je bila na mjestu

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Mimek*  :Heart:

----------


## tiki_a

Još malo i ja bi se rasplakala čitajući vas. ivalf, gledam tvoj potpis i  :Shock: . Pa to je odlično, veeeeelika čestitka  :Very Happy: 
andream, priča iz Vinogradske dala mi je dodatni jaki poticaj. Tebi sretno, a folikul je jako lijepe veličine, po meni šanse su fifti fifti. Možda će odlučivati pola sata, kod mene je jednom bilo u pitanju par minuta, šaljem ti puno ~~~~~~~~za uspješan lov kako se čini lijepe js
tikica_69  :Klap:  curo i dodajem da si bila jako lijepa.
zlatta dobro nam došla! 
I vikki se ponovo druži s nama  :Smile: 
aleksandraj žao mi je zbog situacije u obitelji...
Mojca čestitam na kućici slobodici i veseli me tvoj odabir, navijam već sada!
Mimek, gričanka, zeljana, ivalf, Sela  :Heart:

----------


## taca70

Ivalf, imas dvoje djece iz 2 IVF-a? Znaci da ti je uspjeh 100%? Koja vam je bila dg?
AB, drzim fige da sutra izroni jos neki folikulic.
Zlatta, ne cekaj puno da uspije prirodno iako vidim da je tvoj problem odrzanje trudnoce.

----------


## zlatta

> Dobrodošla, zlatta. Svi mi pokušavamo i izvan postupaka, u dobroj staroj kućnoj radinosti. Ima ih i kojima uspije, no ne bi trebalo gubiti vrijeme na to ako su visoke godine i niski AMH u pitanju, tj. trebalo bi kombinirati. Zatrudnila sam spontano 4 puta od 35. do 40. g., nijednom uspješno. Osobno ne vjerujem da se kvaliteta jajnih stanica može bitno popraviti uzimanjem bilo čega, opće preporuke za zdrav život, naravno, vrijede.


mislila sam da mi moj prim.gin.prati stanje folikula?? to mi je samo u fazi zamisli jer sam i prvi puta tako ostala prirodno trudna. nisam ga još niti pitala  :Smile:  kada je uvijek namrgođen :/

hvala svima na dobrodošlici ! 

tikica, bila si sjuper! ja bih podivljala i skočila sa one stolice kako je golem bio arogantan i namjerno izvrtao odgovore! fuj! tebi sve pohvale, draga

----------


## zlatta

ah, da, što je to AMH? tu pretragu nisam nikada radila, niti sam čula za nju?
to ima i u osijeku?

----------


## andream

Anti mulerov hormon, radiš ga u KB Sestre milosrdnice (Vinogradska), i ne ide na uputnicu. Pokazuje općenito plodnost neovisno o ciklusu.
A mene baš svako malo probada lijevi jajnik na kojem je folikul, ako to znači da brzo raste, sigurno kasnimo na punkciju u četvrtak...  :Sad:

----------


## sretna35

*Mimek* još ćemo mi zajedno rođendane slaviti

*andream* da izdrži folikul i dočeka punkciju

*ivalf* čestitam prekrasna vijest

----------


## tiki_a

Uf andream, dobro poznajem taj osjećaj. Drži se!
zlatta, stvarno je trebalo sačuvati mir uz tog čovjeka, dobro si rekla...
I ja još uvijek razmišljam o AMH...
Šaljem  :Heart:   :Heart:  za dva čuda našeg kluba - Lidali i ivalf  :Klap:

----------


## zedra

Jucer sam cula pricu, jako lijepu.. 15 g braka, 10 g. MPO, i na kraju spontana trudnoća u 42 g. Žena je mislila da je pocela menopauza i da zato nema menge više od 2 mjeseca a kad ono trudna 10 tjedana...

----------


## tiki_a

zedra :Kiss:  , poticajno, svaka ovakva priča dobro dođe.

----------


## milivoj73

zlatta , opcija vađenja AMH iz Osijeka ti je najjednostavnija tako da odeš u ZZJZ u Krežminoj i izvadiš tamo i oni pošalju krv u Vinogradsku (mislim da slanje dođe oko 30kn) plus onima i Vinogradskoj uplatiš oko 264,35 kn preko poštanske uplatnice 
prije ove akcije najbolje nazvati Vinogradsku! 01/3787 163...

----------


## ina33

Wow, ivalf  :Smile: !!1

Cure, svima sretno!

----------


## mare41

Mimek, i dalje titram :Smile:  i čekamo s tobom...
tiki, tako lijepo sve pobrojiš da se mogu samo priključiti...
milivoji, praški drugovi :Heart:

----------


## Sela

*Mimek* da ti zavibram za skori sretni dogadjaj!!!!!!!!

----------


## sretna35

cure :Heart:

----------


## Mojca

Evo me, bila u Citu, preporuka što prije u postupak... Dr. Š. je zbilja ljubazan i profesionalan. Počeo bi s 4 menopura, a za dalje bi odlučili nakon uzv. 
Jajnici solidni, maternica "nervozna"... 4 mioma, a ne 3 koliko smo ih do sad brojali... Pokazao mi je dvije crne flekice koje bi trebale postati folikuli. Bar nešto.  :Smile:  
Curke  :Heart: 

Mimek, sretno!  :Yes:

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Mojca*, odlično si to obavila!  :Very Happy:  Glavno da miomi ne smetaju, a ne smetaju, jel tako? Pa ti si onda idući ciklus u postupku!?

*Zlatta*, dobrodošla! Imamo slične dijagnoze. Ja sam imala isti scenarij kao ti, siječanj biokemijska, lipanj vanmaterična, samo sve 2009.

Cure sve  :Heart: 

*Mare*, možda bi nas mogla malo posložiti... tko, što, kada i zašto  :Smile:

----------


## Marnie

Odlično Mojca, ti u Citu su zbilja ekspeditivni  :Smile: . Baš mi je zanimljivo što su parovi iz Dalmacije uvijek dolazili na postupke u Zg, a sad će kontinentalke krenuti prema moru, sudeći prema Cito rezultatima  :Smile: .

----------


## Mojca

Ne smetaju... mislim da neću u postpak u ovoj godini. 01.12. imam konzultacije u MB, nakon toga dolazi Bozic, pa sve staje, odmah iza NG krecem u akciju. Vjerovatno... Tako bar danas razmisljam, moram prespavati... Mozda sutra budem drugacije mislila.

----------


## mare41

mojca, za dobar san i još bolje odluke :Smile: 
AB, meni je jednostavno pratiti 1 sutra, 1 porod možda preksutra i 1 u subotu :Smile: , sara ubaci se :Smile:

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Mare*, tko još rađa u klubu osim Mimek?

*Mojca*, ma stigneš ti i konzultacije obavit i jedan postupak zavrtit... Konzultacije su ionako samo konzultacije, termin imaš u nekoj relativno daljoj budućnosti... a ovo ti je tu, taman do Božića stigneš bit i trudna...  :Smile:

----------


## Mojca

Ab  :Smile:

----------


## mare41

AB, ispočetka :Smile: - dakle, jedna punkcija sutra, pa porod pa punkcija u subotu pa sara...

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Mare*, vidiš da je nepregledno i da se ne snalazim... i imam 40 godina, sara mi je ostala na prethodnoj stranici, a uopće se sad ne sjećam što je napisala...

Pokušavam se sjetit i šta je s Tacom... kad ide čut zapovjed svog doktora o tome što joj je činiti dalje?

No dobro, Andream ima sutra punkciju, a ja u subotu - toliko sam upamtila.

Zašto misliš da će Mimek baš preksutra???

Odoh doma s posla, ionako nemam koncentracije...

----------


## tiki_a

Ha ha, koke bez koncentracije. I ja pripadam takvom klubu. Stvarno ta naša taca nikako u akciju, kaj se čeka? adream, nadam se da će lov biti dobar, kao i kod rikikikića. Mojca, ne mogu si pomoći, ali ja bi da ti odeš u Split prije Božića  :Grin: . mare, opasna ti je lista, jedna skoro pa prosta rečenica  :Laughing: , ali govori ono najvažnije! Uhvatila me neka tuga, samo da ne pojedem svašta večeras  :Grin: ...zapravo već prolazi...tuga mislim...
Mogla bi nabaciti jedan LH, 6. d.c., ne slušaju me trakice u zadnje vrijeme. tikica gdje si ti sa svojim ciklusom i LH trakicama?

----------


## andream

eh , nadam se da imam punkciju sutra, više ne osjećam nikakvu bol u lijevom jajniku... zato je danas dan dobrih starih kućnih radinosti  :Grin:

----------


## mare41

tiki, sreća da smo senilni pa i tugu brzo zaboravimo :Smile: 
mojca, i ja sam za split prije Božića :Smile: 
adream, neka kuće, super :Smile: 
za porod sam u niskom startu i mam javljam

----------


## tiki_a

mam javi mare!  :Klap:   :Kiss:

----------


## taca70

Ja sam sutra na raportu kod dr. u Petrovoj. Histeroskopija ili IVF pitanje je sad....
AB, koliko ih je na UZV?
Mojca, konacno se i ti zahuktavas, jako mi je drago da si se aktivirala.
Andream, sretno.
Svima pusa a jedna posebno velika nasoj skoro pa bivsoj trudnici.

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Taco*, baš me zanima što će ti doc. sutra reći... to bi bila, dakle, dijagnostička histeroskopija? Radila bi onu mini nakon koje odmah idući ciklus možeš i u postupak, ili klasičnu? Možda i nije loša ideja...
Moji folikuli su danas bili: lijevo:18,15,15 i desno 12 i 18. Uzimala sam po 3 menopura (osim 1 dan 2), sutra mi je štoperica. Do sad sam uvijek punkciju imala 12.dc, a ovaj put će biti 13.dc

Držite se *Mimek* i *Doris*!!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## sara38

Sara čeka M.

----------


## Mojca

Jutro curke, ako odem u Split prije Božića, došla bi u MB na konzultacije dok sam pod Menopurima... Baš mi se to i ne čini neka fora... ono: "prof. V. evo mene kod vas, ali sam za svaki slučaj prije malo skočila u Split."  :Smile:  
Da sam ja prof. V. ne bi bila zadovoljna... 
A jooooj...  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## Mojca

Ili samo brijem bez veze?

----------


## sretna35

> eh , nadam se da imam punkciju sutra, više ne osjećam nikakvu bol u lijevom jajniku... zato je danas dan dobrih starih kućnih radinosti


*andreamin* folikulić pobjegao ali tu su dobra stara kućna, bome i inseminacija 

*Mimek & Doris da li je sutra dan D* sretno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Heart: 

*taca* sretno sutra

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Mojca*, briješ bez veze  :Smile:  Pa nije doc.V.neka sitna duša da ti zamjeri nešto što je sasvim normalno. Zna se da se Maribor čeka godinu dana. Ti imaš 39 godina, i svakome je jasno da nećeš prekriženih ruku čekati. Svi u Maribor idu s prethodnim odrađenim iskustvom, dapače, to je i bolje.

----------


## AuroraBlu

Ali 2011.je pred vratima, i samo ti, Mojca, kreni što prije nakon N.g, nema smisla gurati sto stvari paralelno.

*Andream*, čekamo izvještaj... dakle, ipak pobjegao folikul  :Sad:  Ali poduzeto je sve, znači, i kućna radinost i inseminacija. Čekat ćemo bete skupa  :Smile:

----------


## tikica_69

andream, mislim na tebe  :Heart: 
tiki_a, ja sam jutros procurila uz zakljucak da meni ni ova Mia iz nekog danasnjeg posta ovdje na ovom PDF-u nebi pomogla ni da zaista ima vilinski ili andjeoski prah  :Laughing: 
Izgleda da imam odlican imuno-sustav koji odbija bilo kakav homeopatski pripravak ili supstancu koja bi mi pomogla ostvariti trudnocu u mojim godinama. Odustala sam.....nemam zivaca za cekanje kad znam da ne cekam nista osim sljedecu posiljku boli i razocarenja.
Mimek....joj, napeto je  :Grin:

----------


## zeljana

Mimek & Doris  :Heart: 
Taca sretno!!!
tikica_69 nema odustajanja....
Svim kokama :Very Happy:

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Tikice*, daj svakako odi uzet svoje lijekove koji ti pripadaju u 12.mj i koji će te čekati. Nek su oni kod tebe u frižideru  :Smile:  pa ih ti onda gledaj koliko hoćeš i odvaguj...

----------


## andream

evo kako je napisala sretna, folikul je ipak pobjegao, što je bilo i očekivano jer je štoperica išla na 18. Ali dobra je vijest što je spermiogram ovaj put bio iznenađujuće dobar, blaga oligo, unatoč asptinenciji od jednog dana, tj jučer, a ovulacija povrđena UZV-om. Sad mi je najveći problem što neću znati jel će beba biti iz kućne radinosti ili inseminiravanja  :Grin:

----------


## mare41

andream, i nek ti to ostane jedini problem :Smile:  (slijedećih 9 mjeseci)

----------


## andream

nadam se i ja tom "problemu", mare, hvala...
Aurora, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za uspješan lov u subotu.
Tiki, ~~~~~~~~~~~~ za novi postupak i da ne odustanete.

----------


## Marnie

Žao mi je andream što je folikulić pobjegao  :Sad: . ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da upali kućna radinost ili inseminacija (nije bitno što glavno da je bingo hehe)  :Smile: !!

----------


## zedra

> Jutro curke, ako odem u Split prije Božića, došla bi u MB na konzultacije dok sam pod Menopurima... Baš mi se to i ne čini neka fora... ono: "prof. V. evo mene kod vas, ali sam za svaki slučaj prije malo skočila u Split."  
> Da sam ja prof. V. ne bi bila zadovoljna... 
> A jooooj...


Mojca, meni je prof. V. na konzultacija propisao još nekoliko mjeseci klomifena u nadi da ću zatrudniti i da neću morati dolaziti kod njih iako mi je rezerviran termin...i to mi je najtoplije zaželio...a na konzultacijama sam bila 4 dana nakon punkcije u Hrv..

sretno u Splitu!

----------


## ivalf

nisam razumijela pitanja u vezi dg? ne znam koja je to kratica.
naši postupci nisu 100%...ali nisu bili niti jako dugotrajni. moj prvi sin je iz drugog stimiliranog IVF-a. prva stimulacija je završila trudnoćom zvanom vještičje jaje ili blightet owum. a drugi sin je iz trećeg prirodnom ivf-a. 
a treći nam dolazi iz kućne radinosti. :Very Happy: 
još je jako rano za veliko veselje jer je još puno toga pred nama do kraja, ali ipak.
svima zelim da im se ostvare njihovi snovi, ovako ili onako...samo da konačno stignu!!!

----------


## rikikiki

> nisam razumijela pitanja u vezi dg? ne znam koja je to kratica.


dg = dijagnoza

----------


## tikica_69

> Žao mi je andream što je folikulić pobjegao . ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da upali kućna radinost ili inseminacija (nije bitno što glavno da je bingo hehe) !!


Potpisujem! Za bingo  :Heart: 
rikikiki, drago mi je da si ti svoj ulovila  :Klap: 
Ja sam upravo prosla jedan dugi i mucni razgovor sa mm...valjda ce mi nekad oprostiti, no ja ne mogu ovo vise  :Sad:

----------


## aleksandraj

> *Mojca*, briješ bez veze  Pa nije doc.V.neka sitna duša da ti zamjeri nešto što je sasvim normalno. Zna se da se Maribor čeka godinu dana. Ti imaš 39 godina, i svakome je jasno da nećeš prekriženih ruku čekati. Svi u Maribor idu s prethodnim odrađenim iskustvom, dapače, to je i bolje.


Aurora je potpuno u pravu...meni su isto rekli probajte dalje do MB.

----------


## Marnie

tikica :Love:

----------


## aleksandraj

Tikice, puno sam manje prosla, ali se isto cesto osjecam kao ti... :Sad:

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Tikice*,  :Love:  nije ti TM ništa zamjerio da bi ti sad morao opraštati - pa bilo bi čudno da se ne osjećaš ovako kako se sad osjećaš... nakon svega što si prošla do sada. ti si stvarno jedna super žena! pusti sad sve, pošalji k vragu i mpo i doktore, i svoje jajnike i njegov spermiogram... sad ionako kreće doba tuluma, alkohola, slavlja... a nakon toga ćeš vidjet kako ćeš se osjećati i hoće li ti se dati poduzimati nešto (ali sjeti se da tvoje ime piše na lijekovima u frižideru u vinogradskoj)  :Smile:

----------


## mare41

AB, to si tako lijepo napisala da mi je drago što si to napisala :Smile: , i ja bi joj isto napisala da znam, al poslat ću tikici samo jedan veliki kiss, odmor svima treba (a aurora se odmarala 8 mjeseci pa se sad pravi važna :Smile: )

----------


## taca70

Evo ja sam natrpala pola frizidera s lijekovima za postupak koji je ipak u sijecnju pa potpisujem AB da i tikica treba uciniti isto. Hisperoskopiju smo srecom potpuno izignorirali, iduci ciklus sam na Stedirilu (kaze dr da su to najzenstvenije ab) pa 20.dc UZV i E2 pa akcija. Taj E2 me malo zeza, ni dr. nije sicher koliko pa cemo ga kontrolirati.
Andream, zao mi je za folikulic ali mozda stvarno ovako ispadne bolje.

----------


## enya22

> andream, i nek ti to ostane jedini problem (slijedećih 9 mjeseci)


Potpisujem! I ~~~~ sljedeca 2 tjedna!  :Heart: 

*tikica_69*  :Love:  Ja vjerujem da ce se cudo dogoditi kad to najmanje budes ocekivala... 
*AuroraBlu* ~~~~~~~~ 
Svima saljem trudnicke ~~~~~~ i :bighug:!

----------


## Mojca

Dobro jutro najdraže curke...  :Smile:  
hvala vam svima na savjetima i podršci... Kako ja sve ovo držim gotovo u potpunoj ilegali, puno mi znače vaši komentari.  
Sudeći po tome kakav je bio ovaj radni tjedan, do kraja godine će biti strašno. 
A ja sam poprilično "energetski" nisko unatoč svim vitaminima. Previše radim, premalo spavam, pozitivan stres oko kućice je također bio prilično iscrpljujući... previše sam se trošila u zadnje vrijeme, tijelo jer odlučilo reći "dosta", pa sam se jutros probudila s temeraturom. I ono malo dvojbe koja je tinjala u meni, nestalo je kad je živa porasla preko crvene crtice. Siječanj 2011 je vrijeme za početke... Do tad, pijem vitamine, vibram za sve vas i čekam da prođe prosinac (mjesec koji uvijek teško podnosim). Eto... prespavala dva put i odlučila....  :Smile:  
Puse svima.

----------


## mare41

Mimek poručuje da su se pogledale na UZV i vratile se doma, lijepo im je skupa i iščekujemo dan po dan...

----------


## m arta

> *Tikice*,  nije ti TM ništa zamjerio da bi ti sad morao opraštati - pa bilo bi čudno da se ne osjećaš ovako kako se sad osjećaš... nakon svega što si prošla do sada. ti si stvarno jedna super žena! pusti sad sve, pošalji k vragu i mpo i doktore, i svoje jajnike i njegov spermiogram... sad ionako kreće doba tuluma, alkohola, slavlja... a nakon toga ćeš vidjet kako ćeš se osjećati i hoće li ti se dati poduzimati nešto (ali sjeti se da tvoje ime piše na lijekovima u frižideru u vinogradskoj)


jako lijepo rečeno!

andream ~~~~~~
AuroraBlue ~~~~~~~~

vidim da se skuplja lista za siječanj!  :Klap:  bit će nas  :Very Happy:

----------


## AuroraBlu

Baš me vesele sve ove akcije u niskom startu. Bit će tu svega  :Smile: 

*Taco*, baš dobro da je doktor odlučio da ne moraš još i na histero. Nisam znala da Stediril još postoji  :Smile:  A i moje diane su još na tržištu... Moram ti vratiti recept za dex tako da možeš upotpuniti opremu u frižider.

*Mimek*, ima još vremena punih 8 dana ...  :Smile: 

*Tiki, Tikica, Mare, Vikki, Gričanka, m arta, mojca, enya, sara i ostale*...  :Heart:

----------


## sildad

Pozdravljam sve članice kluba 39+. Ja imam taman toliko, sva sreća da sam sad trudna pa sad mogu prestati razmišljati o krizi srednjih godina.  :Laughing: Sad jedino molim boga da ovu trudnoću iznesem do kraja, da beba bude zdrava i da se ne raspadnem kad budem rađala jer mi je ovo prva trudnoća. Na pp sam našla molbu jedne članice kluba 39+ da napišem nešto o svojim stimulacijama, a moju priču možete pročitati pod naslovom Čuda se događaju..., evo sad i nekih "golih podataka" o mojim postupcima.
1.IVF (femara) - 2 JS, jedna prazna, druga nezrela
2.IVF (stimulacija superfact + 24 menopura) = punktirano 7 JS, oplođeno 5, 2 vraćene 2.dan (četverostanična i dvostanična), FET (jedna nije preživjela, vraćene 2 dvostanične 2 dan)
3.IVF (stimulacija suprefact + 40 menopura) = punktirano 10 JS, oplođeno 6, 3 vraćene 3.dan (sve osmostanične), FET (iz prirodnog punktirana 1 JS i 2 smrzlića, sve osmostanične, vraćene 3 dan) 
4.IVF (femara + 8 menopura) = punktirane 2 JS, vraćene 2 dvostanične drugi dan
5.IVF (cetrotide + 36 gonala) = punktirano 18 JS, oplođeno 12 (3.vraćena 3.dan (sve osmostanični), FET 3+3+3 (bilo je i dvostničnih, četverostaničnih i osmostaničnih)
6.IVF (decaceptil + 21 gonal) = punkirano 9, oplođeno 3 (jedan propao i dvije blastociste vraćene 5.dan) + 3 zamrznute JS koje sad čekaju 

I napokon pozitivna beta. Sve ostalo je bilo negativno. 

Kod mene napravljen HSG (prohodnost u redu), nakon HSG-a laparoskopija (pokazala jedan začeljen jajovod, ali su ga uspjeli očistiti, histeroskopija (odstranjen manji septum), odrađena glavnina imunlogije (osim NK stanica) i nalazi svi u redu. Na nagovor jedne forumašice 2009. vadim antitijela na štitnjaču koja su povišena 100 puta od normalnog), TSH pokazuje brojku 5,61. Počinjem piti Euthyrox, sad sam trenutno na dozi 100 ug. 
U prethodnim IVF pokušajima sam pila sve šta sam čitala da bi moglo koristiti, dakle od andola, dex-a, pa do cikle i ne mogu se više sjetit čega sve ne, a u ovom dobitnom ciklusu samo folacin i tablete za štitnjaču.

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Sildad*, medalju za strpljenje i hrabrost ti treba dat! Dobro nam došla u klub. Koliko sam shvatila, ovaj uspješan postupak ti je bio prvi nakon što si počela s terapijom za štitnjaču?

----------


## sildad

Upravo tako. Mada nikad neću znati sa sigurnošću, mislim da je to pomoglo.

----------


## mare41

sildad, čestitam! sad imamo toliko trudnica da ih ne možemo ni izbrojati :Smile: 
da li bi se gospođe podružile drugi tjedan (četvrtak, petak?-taman ćemo se morati kucnuti za doris)

----------


## ina33

*Tikice*,  :Heart: !

*Sildad*, pozdrav i na ovoj temi  :Smile: !

Cure, sretno!!!

----------


## mare41

vage su prevrtljive-kava u srijedu, AB-ek će nas ovaj put preskočiti.

----------


## Mojca

Sildad, kapa dole za strpljenje!  :Smile:  Želim ti jednu školsku trudnoću! Dobro nam došla... 
Vidim da si u Splitu.. jesi išla u Cito na postupke? 

Mare, ja sam za kavu. Srijeda mi paše.  :Smile:

----------


## m arta

Sildad, dobro došla u klub.
čestitke i sretno u trudnoći.

----------


## sildad

> Sildad, kapa dole za strpljenje!  Želim ti jednu školsku trudnoću! Dobro nam došla... 
> Vidim da si u Splitu.. jesi išla u Cito na postupke? 
> 
> Mare, ja sam za kavu. Srijeda mi paše.


Da, sve postupke sam odradila u Citu, baš sam dobra reklama.  :Smile: 
A gdje se to kuha kavica?

----------


## taca70

Sildad, to si imala samo jedn postupak po novom zakonu? Vidim da si dobro reagirala na stimulacije, PCOS cini svoje cak i u poznijim godinama. Cestitam i zelim puuuno srece.

----------


## sretna35

sildad bravo ženo ti si prava hrabrica zaslužuješ sreću

svima u klubu mah-mah

Mimek uživaj u posljednjim danima kao trudnica...fakat...blaženo stanje, zar ne

----------


## sildad

> Sildad, to si imala samo jedn postupak po novom zakonu? Vidim da si dobro reagirala na stimulacije, PCOS cini svoje cak i u poznijim godinama. Cestitam i zelim puuuno srece.


Da, ovaj zadnji postupak je bio po novom zakonu. 
Kako u svojim prirodnim ciklusima mislim uopće nisam imala kvalitetnu ovulaciju (vadila sam progesteron nekoliko ciklusa za redom u svom prirodnom ciklusu i uvijek su bile male vrijednosti), stimulacija je bila jedina realna mogućnost da ostanem trudna. Na klomifen nisam uopće reagirala, a na femaru isto tako loše. Čini mi se da najkvalitetnije stanice dobivam uz gonal.

----------


## sara38

*Sildad* čestitam ti od srca i dobro došla u klub!

(Ja još čekam m......)

Svim kokama  :Heart:

----------


## kata1

*sildad* dobro nam došla, ti si zapravo uvijek dobro reagirala na stimulaciju
samo si sa godinama kao i vino dobila na kvaliteti
milijun vibrica za lijepu trudnoću ~~~~~~

----------


## andream

Mimek, ~~~~~~~~ za najljepši susret.
Aurora, ~~~~~~~~~~ za sutrašnju punkciju i da malo podigneš na noge s rezultatima naš klub ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Sildad ~~~~~~~~~ za urednu trudnoću 
Svima ~~~~~~~~~~ od nas.

----------


## tiki_a

sildad čestitam  :Very Happy:  i dobro nam došla!
andream, isprva mi je bilo jako žao, ali kad vidjeh koliko ste šanse dali js mogu samo  :Klap:  i poslati~~~~~~~
tikica_69  :Love:  potpisujem AB-ek
AB jako dobro to tebi ide, i čini mi se uvijek tako, vrijeme je da ovaj puta bude plus.
Mojca,  isprva bi potpisala AB, ali sada vidim da moraš odmoriti. I još strka  na poslu, ma prenaporno je to, iskusila u zadnjem postupku.
enya, nova članica kluba  :Heart: 
Kod mene ponovo dosta prljavo, kakav li je to spotting 8. d.c.?  :Mad:

----------


## sretna35

> Mimek, ~~~~~~~~ za najljepši susret.
> Aurora, ~~~~~~~~~~ za sutrašnju punkciju i da malo podigneš na noge s rezultatima naš klub ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> Sildad ~~~~~~~~~ za urednu trudnoću 
> Svima ~~~~~~~~~~ od nas.


u cijelosti potpisujem svoju generaciju

----------


## andream

Aurora, ~~~~~~~~~~~ za danas, kako je prošla punkcija?

----------


## AuroraBlu

Evo me, iznenađena sam, dobila 9 jajnih stanica, ne znam otkud... bilo ih je 5 na popisu. Sutra zovem da vidim kakve su i jesu li se oplodile.

----------


## andream

Aurora, pa to je odlično!!! Očito doc ne piše sve na papir, tim više vjerujem da si bila ugodno iznenađena.
A sad vibrice za bar tri lijepe ~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Mojca

AB, wow!  :Smile:  Provela sam dan na kućici, puno puta si mi pala na pamet i pitala sam se kako je prošla punkcija, više varijanti mi je palo na pamet, ali 9 js nije! Vibram da ovako lijepa iznenađenja nastave i dalje.  :Smile:  

Sildad, Cito, ha! Super... Ja se spremam tamo za prvi pokušaj, hvala za reklamu. 

Tiki_a... hvala na ovoj misli... 

Tikice, nikako da te pohvalim za nastup... osim što si prelijepo izgledala, bila sam zadivljena tvojom mirnoćom, a posebno što si napuhanog egomanijaka dovela do onog stanja. Baš sam bila ponosna na tebe!  Slažem se s curama, odmori malo, preusmjeri pažnju na nešto drugo... ponekad rode lete kad im se čovjek najmanje nada.  :Smile:  

Curke, vidim da će siječanj biti pun akcije!  :Smile:  
Taco, Mare, Gričanka, Shanti (mala i velika), Rikikiki, Mimek i Doris, Andream, Aleksandraj, Marnie, Zedra, Sretna, Vikki, M arta, Enya, Sara... svima jedna velika vibra za sve za čim vam srčeko žudi...  
 :Heart:

----------


## tikica_69

Hvala Mojca, hvala cure  :Heart:

----------


## taca70

AB, mogu samo reci vau na br js i ~~~~~~ da biolog bude dobar madionicar pa da odabere 3 najkvalitetnije. Iskreno se nadam da ti je ovaj postupak dobitni.

----------


## andream

da, mogu samo potpisati tacu... ja sam prije dvije godine imala sličan rezultat, osam JS i nakon toga šest embrija... šteta da nije starog zakona, bio bi to zasigurno bolji osjećaj. AB, sretno još jednom!

----------


## vikki

*Aurora*, super rezultat - stanice iznenađenja  :Klap:  Vibrice za dalje...
*Tikice*, odličan nastup, sasvim na razini zadatka i više, hvala ti  :Heart:  A što se kiza i postpaka tiče, mislim da je malo kome ovdje to strano.
*Mimek*, draga, iščekujem s tobom, iako ne pišem, škicnem vijesti  :Heart: 
*Taco*, siječanj će začas, bitno da su lijekovi tu.
*Sildad*, tvoja priča izuzetno ohrabruje, osobito zbog bete koja nije puno obećavala, želim ti prekrasnu trudnoću.
*Tiki_a, mare, ina, Mojca, Sela, Gričanka, m arta, sara, kata, Marnie, aleksandraj, Garden*, moje generacijske sretne mame *sretna35, enya, andream*, svima big kiss. Pratim vas iz prikrajka, drago mi je da je u klubu živo, i radujem se svakoj trudnoći i novom postupku  :Heart:

----------


## sretna35

*vikki* potpisujem te i dodajem veliko  :Heart:  samo za tebe

----------


## AuroraBlu

Imamo 3 odlična predembrija za sada (odnosno, rekao je da su 3 jajne stanice bile odlične), 2 je zamrznuo, a 4 nisu bile valjda dobre -  što mi je i logično, jer cijelo vrijeme sam imala 5 folikula, ostali su se kasnije pojavili i sigurno bili manji...
Sutra opet zovem da vidim kako su, a vjerojatno je u utorak transfer.
I koristio je zamrznuto sjeme, iako smo donijeli svježe za svaki slučaj (trenutni spermiogram MM je očito katastrofa zbog visoke temp.koju je imao prijem mjesec i pol).

Hvala što ste mislile na mene i vibrale - stvarno je pomoglo!  :Smile: 

Svim curama  :Heart:  :Kiss:

----------


## Sela

*AuroraBlu* bravo za tri ljepotana;zelim ti samo ono malo zrno srece koje jos fali da ti ovaj postupak bude onaj pravi! :Klap:  :Klap:  :Klap:

----------


## mare41

Aurora, draga, nek se tako lijepo nastavi, što kaže Sela, uz malo sreće i naša navijanja-mora biti bingo!

----------


## tiki_a

AuroraBlu, ODLIČNO! I u utorak po mrvice  :Very Happy:

----------


## ina33

AuroraBlu, odlično, vibram za zeru sreće ~~~~~!!!

----------


## Mojca

Aurora, sjajno!  :Smile:  Kao što cure kažu, vibramo, vibramo!
Možda uz pjesmu "Kad se male vibre slože..."?
 :Wink:

----------


## m arta

AuroraBlue, odlično! vibramo za daljnji uspjeh. :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## AuroraBlu

Hvala cure  :Smile: 

Žao mi je što preksutra ipak neću biti na kavici s vama. Ali neću raditi od sutra pa do kraja tjedna, pa neću ni dolaziti u grad.

Mimek nam je još u komadu?

----------


## sretna35

*AB* bit će još kavica, jer sada su tvoja mrvice najvažnije ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~neka se ovako lijepo nastavi

*Mimek* mislim na tebe često, moj je feeling da će i Doris nositi 9 (božanski broj), no nije moj feeling nepogrešiv, javi se

*Mojca* genijalno: " Kad se male vibre slože"...

----------


## mare41

gričanka sve pozdravlja, samo kontrola u bolnici, a Doris je i dalje lijepo u buši

----------


## sara38

*AuroraB* bravo! Evo malo za danas i sutra ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart: !

----------


## angel 1

Ponekad škicnem i ovdje pa evo da i ja zavibram *AuroriBlu* za njene mrvice i da nam uskoro bude s trbušasta !! Rekla sam ja da će uskoro biti puno trudnica s kavice...mi smo se trudile prenijeti virus  :Grin:

----------


## anaea40

AuroraBlu bravo, šaljem vibre ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za uspješan embriotransfer!

----------


## AuroraBlu

> Ponekad škicnem i ovdje pa evo da i ja zavibram *AuroriBlu* za njene mrvice i da nam uskoro bude s trbušasta !! Rekla sam ja da će uskoro biti puno trudnica s kavice...mi smo se trudile prenijeti virus


Eh da, Angel, ti si mi bila dijagonalno, a Kadauna pored mene lijevo  :Smile:  Nadam se da ste bile zarazne.

A moram vam razotkriti i jednu zabludu: naime  :Smile:  Radi se o *Mimek i Niki*, a ne Doris... Doris je bila u igri prije, ali njeni dečki doma su se ipak odlučili za Niku.

----------


## Marnie

Nije me bilo za vikend pri pc-u, pa sam tek sada vidjela odličan rezultat naše AuroreBlu  :Smile: ! Odlično za 3 mališana i držim fige za dalje  :Smile: ! Da li će možda ići na blastice, da li su ti rekli za to?

Ja sam sutra u Viliju na folikulometriji, pa ću vidjeti da li će mi ovaj mjesec biti uspješniji sa ovulacijom  :Smile: . Moram priznati da mi malo teško pada što mi se na očigled smanjuje reproduktivna moć: sve više anovulatornih ciklusa, menzis se skratio na 3-4 dana, prazni folikuli itd.  :Sad: . No ima to i svojih prednosti: ušteda na paketima uložaka, mogu se uvijek kupati u moru, jer nema obilnih m, više dana u mjesecu keksanja itd. Uvijek je dobro naći neku ravnotežu, zar ne?  :Laughing:

----------


## ivalf

slabo uspjevam citati i pohvatati sve što se dogadja. nije mi bas na poslu lako, a kad dodjem doma to je praktički neizvedivo.
ali....uz vas sam uvijek....
ponekad maštam doći na kavu...do sad mi se još to nije ostvarilo.
voljela bi upoznati društvo ovih hrabrih žena!
netko me je pitao koja nam je dijagnoza?
nisam znala kraticu.
nikad nismo dobili dijagnozu...

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Marnie*, nisi na kraju nikad probala s femarom + par menopura? Meni je sutra transfer, 3.dan. Čini mi se da trenutno nikome ne idu na blastice u vg.

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Anaea*, ideš li ti još u Vg u postupak?

----------


## mare41

Marnie, a šta 3-4 dana M nije dosta? Toliko je meni bilo cijeli život, i vjeruj dok je toliko dobro je, dok ne dođe na 1-2 dana :Smile: , a zapravo je puno više slobode, kako si rekla :Smile: , a tek kad budem skroz slobodna :Laughing: 
ivalf, i svi drugi željni druženja-forumska 39+ kava je preksutra

----------


## Marnie

> *Marnie*, nisi na kraju nikad probala s femarom + par menopura? Meni je sutra transfer, 3.dan. Čini mi se da trenutno nikome ne idu na blastice u vg.


AB, sretno sutra na transferu  :Smile: ! Nisam još probala tu kombinaciju, ali nisam niti odustala od nje. Čak mi se mota po glavi da pitam i za gonale, jer jedino to još nisam nikada uzimala (pored femare), pa nekako mislim možda bi mi to moglo dati više od 2 js  :Smile: . Joj kad bih bar jednom dobila 3 koja bi to bila sreća!!. Prije 3 godine sam na VV dobila 4 js i od toga 4 embrijića, ali je biologica L. u svom stilu rekla da su niškoristi i da ih sve vraća, jer i tako neće biti ništa od toga. I tako je naravno bilo, žena je kao biblija - njen je amen na kraju svega  :Laughing:

----------


## mare41

> žena je kao biblija - njen je amen na kraju svega


 Znam neke koji bi to opovrgli :Smile:

----------


## Marnie

da čitala sam za slučaj s jednom našom dragom forumašicom i nekim pitama  :Wink: .

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Marnie*, ja bi na tvom mjestu probala što prije nešto od ovoga što još nisi. Ove prirodnjake uvijek stigneš u međuvremenu vrtit. Neki odlično reagiraju na menopure, a na gonale ne, a ti se baš možda pališ na gonale, pa daj ih probaj!

----------


## Shanti

AuroraBlu, sretno sutra na transferu i ~~~~~~~~ za tvoju mrvicu  :Heart: 

Curice, svima veeeliko  :Heart:  (ja i dalje kronično jedva svraćam na forum, ali, nisam lijena, uspjela sam u međuvremenu obaviti još jednu punkciju ciste  :Mad:  )

----------


## taca70

Marnie, cini mi se da dr.R sve cesce ide na stim. s Klomifenom i nesto gonadotropina pa onda mozda Cetrotide. Koliko znam preferira Klomifen u odnosu na Femaru.

----------


## Marnie

Da, dr. R baš ne preporuča femaru. Vidjeti ću sutra kako će biti i da li će mi još nešto dodati pored klomifena.

----------


## tiki_a

Shanti, kod tebe cista  :Mad:   :Sad: , a kod mene jutros bježanje folikula. 11-ti d.c., lov jučer bilo bi prerano, a danas bi prekasno  :Mad: .

----------


## andream

tiki, pa tvoji folikuli su baš nestašni, uf baš mi je žao... 
i posebne vibrice za našu auroru ~~~~~~~~~~~ da tranfer bude dobitan.
ja o svojoj beti ne stignem ni razmišljati, tek se tu i tamo sjetim da trebam vaditi krv idući četvrtak.

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Shanti*, tvoji jajnici su stvarno kreativni, šteta samo da se ne preusmjere na druge ideje  :Smile:  ali vjerujem da je sve sada lakše kad je mala Shantica tu.  :Smile: 

*Tiki*, uh... to znači da ćete i ti doktor biti spremni idući ciklus, sad kad znate da je jajnik promijenio ritam.

Hvala svima na dobrim vibracijama - transfer mi je bio fenomenalan  :Smile:  *Tikice*, čitaj ovo! Ne isplati se odustati od Vg sada jer taj doktor... nemam riječi... lijep, oko 30ak godina, zelene oči, 1,90 visok... dakle... ja na stolu sjedim i čekam doktora za transfer (računam na jednog od dvojice naših doc.iz vg) kad ono dođe maneken s piste i predstavi se... sa smješkom sam samo legla iz sjedećeg položaja  :Very Happy:  Inače tansfer kod mog doktora traje 5 sekundi - doslovno. Ovaj je bio tako pažljiv, sve polako, trajalo bar 5 minuta, par puta pitao jel me boli - a ja ništa osjetila uopće nisam, prvi put. Inače uvijek osjetim kratki ubod.
Eto cure, malo duži opis... ali još sam pod dojmom, šta da vam kažem.. sva sreća da sam išla na frizuru jutros prije transfera  :Embarassed:

----------


## mare41

AB, sreća da znam na kakvu frizuru si išla :Laughing: , ovako ja slično prepričavam o Slo, al ipak ne javno :Laughing: , super da je sve prošlo, sad si čekalica, ~~~~~~~~~~za betuuuuuu

----------


## sara38

*AuroraB* blago tebi  :Kiss: , a mene čeka umirovljenik. Evo još malo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Heart:

----------


## AuroraBlu

> AB, sreća da znam na kakvu frizuru si išla, ovako ja slično prepričavam o Slo, al ipak ne javno, super da je sve prošlo, sad si čekalica, ~~~~~~~~~~za betuuuuuu


Frizirala sam samo kosu na glavi  :Smile: 

*Sara*, jel stigla m?

----------


## ina33

Aurora, baš si duhovita, nasmijala sam se tvome opisu od srca  :Smile: . Sretno!

----------


## andream

Aurora, baš si me nasmijala s opisom doca. I meni je "maneken" inseminirivao, prvo mi je rekao da se opustim (tad mi je kroz glavo sinulo kroz što smo sve prošli pa mi je ovo bio pjesmuljak), i još reče na kraju sretno! Nadam se da će objema na kraju donijeti sreću.

----------


## sara38

> *Sara*, jel stigla m?


Ma kakvi. Već sam pomalo luda.

----------


## Marnie

AuroraB, baš sam se nasmijala od srca  :Smile: . Moram priznati da sam i ja na sekundu pomislila o kojoj se frizuri radi hehe. Morati ću i ja do Vg pogledati kakv je to maneken  :Smile: .
Moji jajnici su odlučili pajkiti ovaj mjesec, jer je jutros folikulometrija bila bez folikula. Dr.R je optimistično rekao da dođem u petak na UZV - možda nešto bude, ali čisto sumnjam...

----------


## tiki_a

Dakle AB  :Laughing: . Šaljem ti ~~~~~~~za malog menekena, a može i manekenka +
Marnie, uf! No nikad se nezna, čekamo petak. Kod mene se sakrio folikul na lijevoj strani, računali smo na desni, ali za dva dana osvanuo taj vodeći, visoko na lijevoj strani. Možda i kod tebe bude slično.

----------


## taca70

AB, stvarno mrak transfer. Sta vise da covjek pozeli....Nisam skuzila koliko ih je vraceno i kako su ocijenjeni? 
Tiki_a, ja uopce nisam znala da si ti opet u akciji. Ako budemo dijelili kakvo ordenje, tebi ce sigurno pripasti ono najoptimisticnijeg pacijenta a Mimek najopustenijeg. Meni tko zna, salju me na jogu, bioenergiju, savjetuju lexaurin... Nije tesko zakljuciti.
Marnie, sjecam se svog jedinog cistog klomifenskog ciklusa, inseminacija mi je radena 20.dc a inace ovulacija max.12.dc. Samo si na Klomifenu?

----------


## tikica_69

AuroraB, super....ma ti si sigurno trudnica ovaj put...sve tako dobro zvuci  :Very Happy: 
tiki_a, ti si fakat ustrajna i fool cool  :Klap: 
Marnie, vibram da se tvoj folikul samo igra skrivaca  :Wink: 
Shanti  :Love: 
andream....cekamo napeto  :Yes: 
Ostalima pusa!!! Zaljepila bi vam smajlic al ne da mi vise...

----------


## Marnie

> Marnie, sjecam se svog jedinog cistog klomifenskog ciklusa, inseminacija mi je radena 20.dc a inace ovulacija max.12.dc. Samo si na Klomifenu?


Da, samo sam na klomifenu i do sada sam u klomifenskim postupcima uvijek imala folikule već 8 dc. Ali neću se sekirati, ako ne bude ovaj ciklus biti će idući  :Smile: .

----------


## tiki_a

hvala taca70, tikica_69, cure...ma ja sam u akciji jer su nam ostale zamrznute dvije doze sjemena, pa nema smisla da bacamo, to se ne smije  :Grin:   :Razz: . Rekla sam prof. da bi ja već odustala da ne poznajem neke uspješne tete, a on će na to da sada ima jednu takvu, znači tetu od 45 g. :Very Happy:  Pa u zadnje vrijeme same tete trudnice gdje god da se okreneš, i sad ti odustani!
Stvarno AB, pa nisi nam rekla kakve su mrvice vraćene, čuli smo samo kakav je novi dr.  :Grin:

----------


## AuroraBlu

Nema odustajanja, cure!!!

Stvarno nisam napisala ono glavno: vratilo mi 3 8-stanična. Biolog ih ocijenio kao 1 odličan i 2 vrlo dobra. Do sada mi je svaki put rekao da su dobri, tako da je ovo valjda bolja prognoza.

Taca, imam novi recept za tebe od našeg omiljenog doktora, i to s pečatom  :Smile:  Dao je meni recept, rekla sam mu da sam tvoj koristila pa je i tebi napisao, rekao je: red je da i Tanja ima novi  :Smile:

----------


## vikki

O, zanimljiv transfer, *AB*! Uopće ne sumnjam da ćemo uskoro dočekati tvoj plusić. Jel' to često u Vngrd, da se malo vratim u igru, makar zbog manekena?
*Tiki_a*, čekamo onda idući ciklus, kod nas to sad brzo dolazi  :Rolling Eyes: 

Cure  :Heart:

----------


## m arta

AB, super za transfer i za najbolji opis tranfera do sada.  :Very Happy:  :Laughing: 
vibram ti za veliku tetu betu, nekako je obečavajući ovaj tvoj postupak.  :Klap:

----------


## Mojca

Aurora, nakon ovog tvog opisa... eh... odmah sam počela i o VG razmišljati.  :Smile:   Držim fige da beta bude ogromna! 
Curke, mah-mah... 

Ubila sam se u palačinkama i sad idem sretno spavati pod dojmom lijepih vijesti.  :Smile:

----------


## taca70

[QUOTE=vikki;1751117]O, zanimljiv transfer, *AB*! Jel' to često u Vngrd, da se malo vratim u igru, makar zbog manekena?
QUOTE]
Vikki, ja se mjesecima ubijam da te nagovorim da odes kod dr.R, a dr.Maneken u trenu sve rijesi. sad kad sve nahrlimo u Vinogradsku. :Yes: 
AB, pa tvoji malci stvarno obecavaju. Izgleda da se tvoje strpljenje ipak isplatilo. Dr. R je presladak.  :Zaljubljen:  Blago meni s receptima.

----------


## taya

Da li u Klub primate jednu od 39 i dvojicu jednogodišnjaka ( ne mogu im pobjeći )?
Mi bi vam bili moralna podrška, u tome smo profesionalci  :Heart: 
 :Kiss:

----------


## Mojca

Tko bi im odolio!  :Smile:  Dobrodošla u klub...

----------


## vikki

[QUOTE=taca70;1751202]


> Vikki, ja se mjesecima ubijam da te nagovorim da odes kod dr.R, a dr.Maneken u trenu sve rijesi. sad kad sve nahrlimo u Vinogradsku.


Evo, sad sam se naručila dr. R., za neka dva tjedna. Samo za tebe  :Grin:

----------


## sara38

*Taya* dobro došla! :Heart:  (Dečki su ko bomboni) :Zaljubljen:

----------


## AuroraBlu

> Vikki, ja se mjesecima ubijam da te nagovorim da odes kod dr.R, a dr.Maneken u trenu sve rijesi. sad kad sve nahrlimo u Vinogradsku.


Taman sam htjela napisati kako je svaki motiv dobar i plemenit  :Smile: 
*Vikki*, baš mi je drago da si opet u akciji! :Heart: 

*Taya*, welcome! Gdje si ti bila u postupcima, kakva je tvoja priča?

*Andream*, kad vadiš betu?

Cure drage, mislit ću na vas danas kad budete na okupu na kavici.

----------


## Marnie

evo jedna vritualna  :Coffee:  za dobro jutro i za one koje danas neće doći na popodnevnu kavicu  :Smile: .

Taya dobrodošla zajedno sa svojim bombončekima  :Heart:

----------


## taca70

Marnie, opet eskiviras nasu kavicu? Nadam se da si nabavila ispricnicu.
Vikki, mom veselju nema kraja. Prvi korak je najtezi, vidjet cemo sta slijedi.
Ja kako god izracunam u postupak mogu tek krajem sijecnja ako cu 2 ciklusa biti pod Stedirilom. Razmisljam da natempiram ciklus na pocetak sijecnja pa da im uletim cim "otvore" bolnicu.Izgleda da mi je ovaj ciklus ovulacija bila 9.dc, tako pokazje temperatura a desni jajnik me rasturao. Mozda je malo proradio jer inace je kao uspavana ljepotica.

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Taca*, s kontracepcijom je lako tempirati kad ti paše. Uleti ti njima čim otvore kliniku nakon praznika.

----------


## Marnie

A ne, ovaj puta stižem i ja na kavicu  :Smile: .

----------


## tiki_a

vikki  :Klap:  za brzi dogovor.
taya, zar si već naša?? Primamo te s prekrasnom pratnjom  :Heart:

----------


## vikki

> vikki  za brzi dogovor.


Ma to samo da se riješim Tace  :Smile: 

*Taya*, dobro nam došla!

----------


## m arta

> Ma to samo da se riješim Tace 
> 
> *Taya*, dobro nam došla!


vikki, izgovor zlata vrijedi. al neka, baš je i meni drago.....  :Klap:  :Klap: 

pozdrav svima i novima i "starima"  :Grin:

----------


## andream

Taya, drago mi je da se opet družimo  :Smile: 
AB, sretan dan tete bete je 2.12. Ako teta i ne stigne, odmah šibam dalje kod njih za dogovor. Sad sam u petoj brzini, nema usporavanja, ha ha....

----------


## sretna35

cure moje toliko ste me zanijele vašim manekenom da sve razmišljam može li šarmom nadići mog dragog dr. L

svim kokama u klubu svako dobro i velike bete

----------


## taya

Drage moje hvala na dobrodošlici. Ah, brže li se skupilo tih 39  :Razz: 
Ukratko, mi smo Vukovci, s vrlo kratkim mpo stažem, 2 i pol godine. Mogu reći da smo imali više sreće nego pameti. Kod nas je bio problem policističnih j. i asthenozoospermija. Ukupno smo imali 3 postupka, od toga 2 stimulirana. I kao što vidite taj treći nam je bio sretan, vrlo sretan.
I što da vam kažem, tu smo s vama, da vam držimo fige, pošaljemo naš kamen sreće ( ovi moji komandosi su dokaz), puno se veselimo s vama , a jako malo tugujemo.
Andream  :Kiss: 
Za sve  :Kiss:  :Kiss:

----------


## sara38

Koke, dobar jutar uz  :Coffee: 
Svima veliki kisss. Ja sam napokon krenula, danas 1dc, sutra počinje bockanje.

----------


## mare41

super sara, držimo figeeeeeeeeee

----------


## gričanka

Pozdrav drage koke!
Ja sam se tjedan dana odmarala u Merkuru zbog visokog tlaka (doktorova dijagnoza: _strah od bijele kute_  :Grin:  ) pa vam javljam da je nakon svih pregleda, pretraga i bockanja sve u redu i pod kontrolom (nagledala sam se svoje bebice na UZV do mile volje i lijepo napreduje poprečno ležeći s prekriženim nogicama) te se stoga nisam javljala, a sad idem sve temeljito iščitati, vidim da ima mnogo novosti i događaja.
*AuroraBlu* ~~~~~~~~~ za tebe i tvoju dječicu  :Heart: 
*Vikki* ~~~~~~~~~~~ za novu akciju  :Heart: 
*Mimek* ~~~~~~~~~~~~ u mislima sam s tobom  :Heart: 
Mare, Taca, Tiki_a, Tiki69, Glacova, M arta, Shantice, Mojca, Sretna, Andream, nove članice, pikalice, čekalice, mame .... svima veeliki  :Love:  i hrpa ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve što teba!

----------


## ina33

Gričanka, welcome back!

Nove cure, dobrodošle! 

Sara i andream, sretno!

----------


## m arta

Gričanka, nek je sve bilo o.k. i samo tako dalje. :Smile:

----------


## sretna35

*gričanka* i ja sam ležala tjedan dana na Mekuru zbog visokog tlaka pronašli mi jedino da imam previsoku tjelesnu težinu, što sam i otprije znala  :Laughing: 

*Mimek* u mislima s tobom, ja unazad godinu dana iščekivala konačno porod nakon što je termin prošao još 14. 11. (Duić rekao sutra ćemo vas poroditi ma kako god bilo i bi carski rez)

svima, baš svima iz kluba  :Heart:

----------


## mare41

joj, sretna, lupkiću godina dana? a ko da smo ga jučer iščekivali svaki dan, ko sad malu Mimekicu :Smile: , sretan mu sutrašnji rođendan :Heart:

----------


## Mimek

*sretna35* evo dočekali mi vaš ročkas, a kako mi se čini mogli bi ga i prešišati. Buntovnica čeka svoj termin i mogu ja na rukama hodat...

uglavnom lijepo se provedite sutra u igraonici

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Mimek*, sutra će ona, zna ona kad joj je termin bolje nego ti  :Smile:  Sretnoooooooooo!!!!!!!!
*Sretna*, sretan rođendan malom velikom Vedranu
*gričanka*, bar si se nauživala gledati je (čekaj, zna li se, jel curka?)
*Sara*, konačno!!! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*Andream*, još 6 dana do bete ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Vikki, Taca, Mare, Marnie, Mojca, Glacova... ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve skorašnje planove i startove  :Smile:

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Marnie*, kako je bilo danas na uzv??? Hoće li bit šta od folikula?

----------


## Marnie

Sretan rođendan malom Vedranu  :Smile: .
Evo vratila se doma kroz snježnu mečavu s folikulometrije i nema folikulića. Preplašili se zime...Dr. je rekao da pijem još 5 dana klomifena, pa dođem na UZV možda se nešto izvuče. Nikad do sada nisam takvo dugo uzimala stimulaciju, pa nemam pojma da li će išta izaći iz toga.

----------


## tikica_69

Eh, Marnie - bas se odlucio ne pokazati  :Sad: 
taya, dobro nam dosla  :Heart: 
sretna, ljubni Lupka u moje ime i neka mu je sretan 1. rodjendan  :Zaljubljen: 
Cure, ugodan vam vikend zelim  :Kiss:

----------


## sretna35

cure drage hvala  :Heart:

----------


## tiki_a

Sretan rođendan Vedranu Lupkiću  :Teletubbies: 
Marnie, a joj, ~~~~~~šaljem
sara, počelo je  :Very Happy:  (u našem klubu je hopsač već i za start  :Grin: )
gričanka  :Heart: ~~~~~~

----------


## tiki_a

Pa ja danas imam godišnjicu. 4 pune aktivne godine na forumu  :Shock: . Katastrofa!

----------


## Mojca

Znam da se možda nećeš složiti sa mnom ali ja ću ti ipak čestitati na godišnjici jer nisi posustala.  :Smile:  
A osim toga provela si te 4 godine u društvu koje podržava i razumije bolje nego itko... U društvo najhrabrijih i najsnažnijih žena koje znam... a ti si jedna od njih! Fajterica! 
Tiki draga, Curke drage, posebno one s višegodišnjim stažom... :Zaljubljen:  Da samo znate koliko vam se svima divim...

----------


## m arta

> Znam da se možda nećeš složiti sa mnom ali ja ću ti ipak čestitati na godišnjici jer nisi posustala.  
> A osim toga provela si te 4 godine u društvu koje podržava i razumije bolje nego itko... U društvo najhrabrijih i najsnažnijih žena koje znam... a ti si jedna od njih! Fajterica! 
> Tiki draga, Curke drage, posebno one s višegodišnjim stažom... Da samo znate koliko vam se svima divim...



tiki_a, potpisujem Mojcu!  :Love:

----------


## lexy

vikki, isprazni inbox! Izgleda da ti je pun, pa ti ne mogu poslati pp!

----------


## vikki

> vikki, isprazni inbox! Izgleda da ti je pun, pa ti ne mogu poslati pp!


Ispraznila  :Smile: 
Cure  :Heart:

----------


## mare41

vikki i tiki :Heart: 
Mojca, kad je konzultacijski dan?
Sara, kako ide?
AB-ek~~~~~~
gričanka :Zaljubljen:

----------


## sara38

> Sara, kako ide?


Mare, ide, ide.... Treći dan se bockam. :Heart: 

Od transfera idem sa heparinskim nekcijama po prvi put u postupku, pa sam  :Very Happy: . Cure može pomoć? U slučaju trudnoće do kada se one daju, jel do 32. tjedna?

----------


## vikki

> Mare, ide, ide.... Treći dan se bockam.
> 
> Od transfera idem sa heparinskim nekcijama po prvi put u postupku, pa sam . Cure može pomoć? U slučaju trudnoće do kada se one daju, jel do 32. tjedna?


Ovisi o dijagnozi (neke sure su uzimale i neko vrijeme nakon porođaja). Da pitaš dr. koji ti je preporučio heparin?
Sretno ~~~~~~~  :Heart:

----------


## sara38

Vikki :Heart:

----------


## Mojca

U srijedu Mare moja... već me trese trema.  :Smile:  

AB... kako se osjećaš? ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## vikki

> neke sure su uzimale i neko vrijeme nakon porođaja


sure = cure  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## ina33

> sure = cure


Mislim još 10 dana nakon poroda, ako se dobro sjećam.

----------


## sretna35

> Znam da se možda nećeš složiti sa mnom ali ja ću ti ipak čestitati na godišnjici jer nisi posustala.  
> A osim toga provela si te 4 godine u društvu koje podržava i razumije bolje nego itko... U društvo najhrabrijih i najsnažnijih žena koje znam... a ti si jedna od njih! Fajterica! 
> Tiki draga, Curke drage, posebno one s višegodišnjim stažom... Da samo znate koliko vam se svima divim...


xxx

cure hrabrice  :Heart:

----------


## tiki_a

Hvala cure. Jučer me neka tuga uhvatila jer sada je već očito da šanse za mene s vlastitom js gotovo da i ne postoje (u kombinaciji s OAT mm-a), u Prag ne idem jer ne da mi se više, a druženje s dragim forumašicama, bodrenje, navijanje, radost kod svakodnevnih uspjeha...čini mi se da će mi lakše biti kad se malo odmaknem Ali i za to treba snage, hebi ha  :Razz:   :Grin: .
sara38 jedva čekam tvoj prvi uzv, nadam se da će biti za BRAVO~~~~~
AB-ek  :Smile:  koliko brojiš? 
Mojca  :Heart: 
Gdje je Mimek?  :Smile:

----------


## gričanka

> *gričanka*, ... zna li se, jel curka?)


Ne, ne zna se, bebica je prekrižila nogice i ne da vidjeti! 
Kako se ti osjećaš? Kad je ono beta? Zapravo, znam da ćeš ti sigurno piškiti prije bete, jel¨da?  :Wink:  Dakle, za testić ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Heart: 
*Sara* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za pikanje
*Mojca* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za konzultacije
*Mimek ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
*Mare, Tiki, kokice* ... svima veliki  :Love:

----------


## sretna35

*gričanka* jel to Mimek u nekoj akciji

*Mimek ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*

----------


## gričanka

> *...* jel to Mimek u nekoj akciji


... danas je baš nisam provjeravala, ali znam da sada ide na slušanje (CTG) svaki treći dan, pa kad joj odrede da ostane, ostat će! Provjerit ću opet sutra (nek sam dosadna  :Grin: ) a i Mare će znati kada dođe do prave akcije!
U svakom slučaju, žestoko vibram ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
A što se ovog tiče: 


> pronašli mi jedino da imam previsoku tjelesnu težinu


 što si prethodno napisala, meni je to dr (mislim da je to bio i tvoj dr - dr D) jako lijepo i pristojno uobličio u rečenicu: _malo veća debljina trbušne stjenke !_

----------


## AuroraBlu

Sad znamo kako se to stručno kaže: debljina trbušne stijenke  :Smile:  dakle, nismo mi u pitanju nego naše trbušne stijenke. Curka se srami, dakle  :Smile: 

*Mimek* nam je još u komadu, chatala jutros s njom na fejsu.
Ja brojim 6.dnt. Ne osjećam se nikako jer već mislim na to kako ću preživjeti vikend. Dala sam si choragon 1500 dan nakon transfera i jučer, 5.dnt. Tako da prije subote ne radim test. 
*Tiki, Vikki, mre, Mojca, Taca, sretn*a  :Heart: 
*Sara* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za dobar start!

----------


## mare41

Svako jutro čekiram Mimek :Smile: , nema brige...
što se tiče trbušne stijenke, meni je rečeno da imam širu zdjelicu (ni ja nisam debela :Laughing: )

----------


## tiki_a

Dakle gričanka, bebica prekrižila nogice, pa vidi se tko će biti glavni šef oliti šefica u kući!  :Smile: 
AB, ide to polako pa sigurno, do 6-tog je obično lako, ali kasnije, hm...

----------


## vikki

*Tiki*, osjećam se nekako poput tebe (a još ni nemam službeno plusić na ovih 39  :Sad: ). No ,sa svojim stanicama definitivno nemam šanse. Ja bih ti ipak savjetovala Prag, ali evo, ne mogu ni sebe natjerati na akciju u tom smjeru.
*Aurora*, ti si nam curetak po reakciji na stimulaciju (i ne samo po tome  :Trep trep: ), uopće ne sumnjam da ćeš nam vrlo brzo objaviti jednu doobru betu.
*Gričanka*, ti si moja inspiracija. Vjerujem da je tlak samo zbog bijele kute i da se vidimo još dok ste 2 u 1.
*Mimek*, virkam stalno da viidm novosti.
*Mojca* ~~~~~~~~~ da akcija krene što prije!
*Taco*, *mare*, *ina*, *cure sve*, big hug svima  :Love: .

----------


## Mimek

joj cure svi zovu i svi isčekuju, a moja damica neće, pa neće... sutra ujutro sam na pregledu i idem svaka *dva* dana da se vidi da li se plodna voda zamutila. Uglavnom po simptomima još ništa nije spremno za porod. Beba je vrlo aktivna, cerviks sakroponiran (čitaj: nije u položaju za rodit) trbuh visoko...
Uglavnom pojačala sam fizičku aktivnost i čekam, čekam... 
Čim akcija krene (ako ne bude po noći) javit ću mare...

hvala što mislite na nas. I ja mislim na sve vas i čitam vas i svima podrška kao i do sada

----------


## Mojca

E baš ste mi uljepšale kraj dana, gotovo sve ste tu... vibra se, navija, pika, priprema, sve se praši od akcije! 
*Aurora*, da dani prođu što brže i što mirnije... i da beta bude velika ko kuća!
*Gričanka*, dobro je rekla Vikki, inspiracija! I ja mislim da je cura, srami se pa stisla nogice, da je dečko, već bi se on hvalio.  :Smile: 
*Mimek*, da odvajanje od matičnog broda bude bezbolno i brzo.  :Smile: 

Curke, redom sve  :Heart: 

p.s.
Jedna draga curka nedostaje...  Alo *Glacova*, gdje si? Jaaavi se!  :Smile:

----------


## sretna35

*Mimek* baš ti hvala na javljanju i što si me riješila jednogodišnje muke, naime, od dana otkako mi je dr napisao u nalaz *cervix sakroponiran* živim u neizvjesnosti i muci kakav ja to čudan cervix imam, jedna mlada doktorica rekla da je beskrajno dugačak, sada znam da nije bio za rodit

*gričanka* meni lijepo napisao palpacija otežana zbog debljine trbušne stijenke (toliko drag i pristojan da nije ni napisao zbog uvećane ili povećane)  :Laughing:  :Laughing: 

*AuroraBlu* zar nije divno, debljina uopće nema veze s nama to je stvar trbušne stijenke + ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Saint:

----------


## sara38

> sara38 jedva čekam tvoj prvi uzv, nadam se da će biti za BRAVO~~~~~


Tiki, šaljem ti puno  :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart:  (utz je u petak)
Svim curama veliki  :Kiss:

----------


## aleksandraj

Cure, da li koja od DHEA ima jako bolne grudi. Ja ih imam ince u pms, ali  ovaj put lijeva (.) boli za poludit...da je bilo keksa jos bi posumnjala na trudnocu  :Smile:

----------


## tiki_a

Joj vikki, a ja nikako ne mogu shvatiti da se kod tebe ne bi našla dobra js. Ako koke teško uspijevamo zbog js, a kod tebe dolazi do T; kad bi makar mogla doći do više js pa bi se možda na boljim mikroskopima vidjelo koja je bolja (ne kod nas, na žalost), a one nenormalno skupe metode kojima se uzima iz zametka jedna stanica, to će izgleda biti pristupačno za X godina... Svaka od nas je izgleda slučaj za sebe...
aleksandraj, kod mene akne, ali više onako crvene da ne znam što s njima, od kada pijem DHEA skroz ih imam. Na prsa nisam osjetljiva, nikada, recimo ipak u zadnjih pola godine me ponekad nešto štrecne, a ranije ništa.

----------


## vikki

Tiki, statistički su u ovim godinama od 10 js dobre možda dvije, a ja ih jedva 10 dobijem godišnje (u zadnja dva postupka nisam dobila nijednu, prazni folikuli), pa nije teško izračunati gotovo nikakvu vjerojatnost da se potrefi dobra. Očito nije problem neplodnost, jer se oplode i ove loše, nego jednostavno stare stanice, kromosomski nepravilne, što je uz moj AMH i kratke i oskudne cikluse i za pretpostaviti (malo ranije nego u većine žena, no eto, tko je o tome razmišljao u dvadesetima).
Za nuspojave DHEAs nemam pojma, ja sam ga morala smanjivati decortinom godinu i pol dana (sad sam i od toga odustala, baš bih trebala provjeriti razinu hormona nakon par mjeseci apstinencije od svega).
Btw, jako me zanima koliko godišnje AMH opada pa ga namjeravam napraviti opet iza nove godine.

----------


## mare41

> Btw, jako me zanima koliko godišnje AMH opada pa ga namjeravam napraviti opet iza nove godine.


 Iz istih razloga sam planirala izvaditi AMH krajem prosinca, čini mi se da sam prva koja ga ponavlja u razmaku od godine i po.

----------


## vikki

> Iz istih razloga sam planirala izvaditi AMH krajem prosinca, čini mi se da sam prva koja ga ponavlja u razmaku od godine i po.


Vjerujem da je i to individualno, kao što su i vrijednosti, no baš me zanima, jedva čekam da prođe godina dana.

----------


## ina33

Ing. iz Vinogradske mi je savjetovala ponavljanje svake 2 godine, da nema potrebe prije, bez obzira na stimulacije i ostalo. Ako vas zanima koliko je pao nakon jedne velike stimulacije jednoj ženi onda je to bilo s tipa 21 na 19 unutar 6 mjeseci (radila u Breyeru i u Vinogradskoj, kad se jedinice konvertiraju iz Breyerske skale u Vinogradsku, tako bi izgledao taj pad).

----------


## mare41

ina, klasa optimist s tim visokim brojkama :Smile: , nemoj ih niti spominjati u ovom klubu :Smile: , ni ne znamo da postoji iznad 10 :Smile:

----------


## AuroraBlu

> Ing. iz Vinogradske mi je savjetovala ponavljanje svake 2 godine, da nema potrebe prije, bez obzira na stimulacije i ostalo. Ako vas zanima koliko je pao nakon jedne velike stimulacije jednoj ženi onda je to bilo s tipa 21 na 19 unutar 6 mjeseci (radila u Breyeru i u Vinogradskoj, kad se jedinice konvertiraju iz Breyerske skale u Vinogradsku, tako bi izgledao taj pad).


Ma nije li to malo puno?! Recimo, ja sam imala 3 stimulacije u godinu dana, to bi značilo da mi se amh smanjio za 6. A šta s curama kojima je amh ionako već jednoznamenkasta brojka?! Čini mi se to previše, ne smanjuje se to tako naglo jer bi se u par godina potrošio  :Rolling Eyes:  Trebalo bi to stvarno provjeriti. ja ću na proljeće

*Mimek* bi mogla danas...

----------


## mare41

Rano jutros ovaj svijet je svojim dolaskom obogatila mala Mimek damica, 3800/52, naša bebica :Smile: , čestitkeeeeeeeeeee cijeloj obitelji :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## AuroraBlu

Jeeee!!!! Dobro nam došla Mimek-Nika!!!  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  
He he, prava dama, nonšalantno se pojavila s 3 dana zakašnjenja  :Smile:

----------


## m arta

> rano jutros ovaj svijet je svojim dolaskom obogatila mala mimek damica, 3800/52, naša bebica, čestitkeeeeeeeeeee cijeloj obitelji:-d:-d


Čestitke!!!!!!!!
 :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## sretna35

*Nika* dooobrodošla  :Very Happy:  :Joggler: , hvala ti da postojiš!!!!!

Čestitke sretnoj obitelji, a ponajviše ipak mamici *Mimek*  :Kiss: !

----------


## vikki

> Ing. iz Vinogradske mi je savjetovala ponavljanje svake 2 godine, da nema potrebe prije


Ajme, ja za dvije godine neću ni imati M.

----------


## vikki

*Mimek*, čestitam, draga  :Very Happy:  :Heart:  :Very Happy: !!!

Damici *Niki* dobrodošlica  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## anaea40

Čestitke mami Mimek  :Klap: , a maloj Niki dobrodošlica  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Kadauna

Nika - welcome  :Zaljubljen:  a mamu Mimek pozdravljamo  :Klap:  i čestitamo!

----------


## Mojca

Bravo Mimek velika i mala!  :Smile:  
Od srca čestitam! Dobro nam došla Nika!  :Smile:

----------


## Mojca

Moram podijeliti s vama zbivanja u mojoj glavi ovog trena: 
Kad sam bila na prvoj klupskoj kavi (sva zelena, neupućena i neinformirana), čudila sam se buci oko Gričankine trudnoće, pa mi je Mare objasnila da je za svaku trudnoću velika galama, jer klub ima po dvije trudnoće godišnje. 
I sad si mislim, ok, od danas imamo jednu trudnicu manje, bio bi red da netko hitno zauzme njeno mjesto.  :Smile:

----------


## sretna35

> Moram podijeliti s vama zbivanja u mojoj glavi ovog trena: 
> Kad sam bila na prvoj klupskoj kavi (sva zelena, neupućena i neinformirana), čudila sam se buci oko Gričankine trudnoće, pa mi je Mare objasnila da je za svaku trudnoću velika galama, jer klub ima po dvije trudnoće godišnje. 
> I sad si mislim, ok, od danas imamo jednu trudnicu manje, bio bi red da netko hitno zauzme njeno mjesto.


debeli potpis generacijo

----------


## ina33

Mimek, čestitam  :Smile: !!!!!

----------


## mare41

Sretna je otvorila temu na čestitarima http://forum.roda.hr/threads/61520-R...24#post1756724

----------


## sara38

*Mimek* i ovdje ti čestitam i *Niki* šaljem puno poljubaca  :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Marnie

Dobrodošla mala Nika  :Joggler:  :Joggler:  jeeee

----------


## taca70

Joj koje veselje, stigla nam mala Mimekica. Cestitke roditeljima i braci. :Very Happy:

----------


## aleksandraj

> Dobrodošla mala Nika  jeeee


 
 :Very Happy:  čestitke

----------


## gričanka

*Dobrodošla Nika!!!*  :Zaljubljen:  *Mimek, čestitam od srca!*  :Heart: 
Baš volim ovo... kako veselo za početak dana!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## coolerica

čestitke Mimek!!!!!!   :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## gričanka

> I sad si mislim, ok, od danas imamo jednu trudnicu manje, bio bi red da netko hitno zauzme njeno mjesto.


... bit će, bit će ubrzo.... duboko sam uvjerena u to!!!!
Koke   :Kiss:

----------


## gričanka

Oh, kakav dan! A evo još jedna lijepa VIJEST o jednoj našoj kofi družici!
 :Very Happy: 
*Vakica*  :Heart:

----------


## tikica_69

Mimek iskrene cestitke!!!  :Very Happy: 
Nika, dobro dosla mali andjele  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## ivalf

mimek i nika!!!!
cestitam od srca....i uzivajte.

----------


## rozalija

Čestitke našoj dragoj Mimek od  i cijeloj njenoj obitelji a maloj Niki ogromna dobrodošlica i neka je kroz život prati zdravlje i sreća.

----------


## gričanka

Cure, Mimek nas sve pozdravlja i zahvaljuje na čestitkama. Osjeća se dobro i veselo (od trudova do poroda razmak 2 sata, osim što je popucala) i javit će se kada dođe kući!  :Very Happy:

----------


## glacova

Čestike Mimek!
Nika dobra došla!

----------


## taya

*Nika* dobrodošla  :Zaljubljen:  , Mimek čestitke i od nas  :Kiss:

----------


## tiki_a

Mimek-Nika ČESTITAM  :Joggler: .Ta naša damica je čisto dobar komad ženske  :Klap: 
Mojca, dobra ti je logika  :Grin: 
I ja bi se konačno mogla zaletjeti na AMH pa da znam gdje mi je mjesto.

----------


## rikikiki

Mala Mimekica, dobro nam došla :Very Happy:  :Zaljubljen:  :Klap: 
Mama i tata, čestitam od srca i mami želim brzi oporavak :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## andream

Draga Nika, dobro nam došla, a mameku i naravno tateku čestitke na sretnom danu.  :Smile:

----------


## tiki_a

Vaka  :Heart:  i Filip  :Zaljubljen:   :Joggler:

----------


## zeljana

Mimek čestitam!!!!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Shanti

> Mala Mimekica, dobro nam došla
> Mama i tata, čestitam od srca i mami želim brzi oporavak


Od sveg srca potpisujem!  :Very Happy:   :Heart:

----------


## Mojca

Malo mi je neugodno da prekidam ovaj čestitarski niz...  :Smile:  
Evo vratili se iz MB. Prof. V. jako ljubazan, dokumentaciju je pregledao, ali dok nisam spomenula miome, nije pokazivao namjeru da radi uzv. Uglavnom, danas je 10 dan ciklusa, pohvalio je endometrij (10 mm), uočio ovulaciju u desnom jajniku, prebrojao miome i to je to. Rekao je nešto što nitko do sad nije, a to je da miomi umanjuju uspješnost transfera za 10%, dakle ako su šanse 30%, s miomima su 27%. Pitala sam ga i da li AMH pada zbog stimulacija brže nego li bi padao prirodno, rekao je da ne. 
I još nešto: preporučio bi dugi protokol, a dr. Š. u Citu kratki... totalno sam zbunjena.  :Smile:  
U svakom slučaju, čim prođu blagdani, ode ja put juga. A Mb kad bude....

----------


## sretna35

*mojca* sretno na jugu!!!!!

----------


## Marnie

Mojca, ~~~~~~~za uspješan jug  :Smile: .

----------


## mikulica

mimek cestitamo, dobro nam dosla Nika...i mi smo blizu cerviks smekšan, otvorena za prst..termin iduci cetvrtak 9.12., drz te nam fige...saljemo vam dobru trudničku vibru, svim curama iz 39 plus sretno...

----------


## mare41

mikulica, sretnooooo, držimo fige i javi nam, baš mi je drago da si nam se javila :Heart:

----------


## Marnie

mikulica šaljem puno, puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## sara38

Mikulica sretno ~~~~~~~ :Heart: !
Mojca sretno u južnim krajevima  :Smile: ! (Baš me nostalgija uhvatila u ovo predbožićno vrijeme za južnim krajem  :Embarassed: )

----------


## taca70

Mojca, mislim da ti kompas dobro radi i da si odabrala pravi smjer.
Svima pusa.

----------


## vikki

Sretno, *mikulica* ~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:

----------


## enya22

*Mimek* cestitamo i mi cijeloj obitelji!  :Very Happy: Nika, dobrodosla! :Heart: 
*Mojca* sretno!
*mikulica* ~~~~~ za lijepi susret
Svim trudilicama saljem pregrst trudnickih ~~~~~~ (vec smo usli u 29. tj., kako vrijeme leti...)

----------


## andream

moja beta danas velika, lijepa, okrugla - nula  :Laughing: 
sutra ću probat s doktorom dogovorit femarski ciklus.

----------


## sara38

*Andream*  :Heart:

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Andream*, drago mi je da se ipak malo smiješ  :Smile:  Sad moraš procurit što prije, mislim do 4.ili 5.da stigneš ovaj mjesec u nekakav postupak.

Mislim da bi se svi trebali okrenut prema jugu... Mojca, ti si prva!
*Mikulica* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## andream

aurora, pa kad oni idu na godišnje? danas sam bila gore i u deset više nikoga doduše nije bilo u čekaoni, kao ni doktora... a taman sam se nadala ovaj mjesec u postupak.
doduše očekujem M za dan dva, pa bih možda ipak stigla...

----------


## AuroraBlu

idu na godišnji kad i ostale klinike, negdje prije božića, a ne rade do 18.1.ove godine, duže nego inače.

----------


## gričanka

*Mikulica* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~sretno  :Love: 
*Mojca* , cure su već sve rekle, dobro si izabrala! Za jug ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Love: 
*Andream* , žao mi je, ali mi je drago što se tako (dobro) držiš u toj situaciji  :Love:

----------


## Mojca

Hvala cure, ipak je Split moj grad..  :Smile:  
Dragome, echte purgeru će biti malo udarac na ego da mu Dalmoši rade dijete, a ja baš uživam u toj činjenici!  :Smile:  
Zvala sam ih danas, svo vrijeme će normalno raditi, osim na same blagdane. (Ako koga zanima)...

----------


## sretna35

*andream* obzirom na tvoja očekivanja šaljem ti jedan virtualni zagrljaj, a na mail pozivnicu u kazalište  :Heart: 

*mikulica* za naljepši mogući susret ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Heart: 

cure jel Cito jedini u nas Rvata ima sprave za promatranje kvalitete js i PICSI?; baš se po broju trudnoća kuži da su s nečim iskočili ispred 
*bravo  za Spliće i ništa kontra Splita*

----------


## Mojca

Sretna, ja brijem da da... ali ne spadam u najupućenije, pa ostavljam mogućnost da griješim... Rado bi i ja znala točan odgovor na to pitanje.

----------


## zeljana

Andream  :Heart: 
Mikulica sretno :Very Happy:  i drzim fige da sve prodje najbolje :Klap:

----------


## aleksandraj

Mojca, sve ovisi kako reagiras na stimulaciju..ako ti je rezerva js pri kraju, mozda lje dr. S. u pravu jer nema neke velike razlike u broju js, ali u cijeni ima, i mozes nakon 3 mjeseca u postupak. U CITU zaista rade super i ja sam  bila prezadovoljna. Sretno i mozda se vidimo jer i ja krecem nakon blagdana..

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Mojca*, s obzirom da ti nijedan od doktora nije rekao da se prvo moraš riješiti mioma, to znači da oni ipak ne smetaju toliko, ha?
Što se tiče dugog/kratkog protokola, sigurno će ti cure (Taca, Mare, Ina, Vikki) znati objasniti što je bolje. Ja sam nekako shvatila da je u našim godinama bolji kratki protokol. Do sad sam bila uvijek u kratkom protokolu, ali sam ovaj put najbolje do sad reagirala - potrošila sam 6 menopura više nego u prijašnjim, ali sam pila kontracepciju 21 dan prije postupka (ne znam jel to ima veze) - to mi je Radončić preporučio. Ali, dok ne kreneš, nitko ti neće sa sigurnošću reći kako ćeš reagirati.
Što se tiče individualnog pristupa, koliko mi se čini, Cito ga ima, a Maribor je šablona. U Citu si na uzv 2.dc, pa 5.dc... zapravo se u hodu podešava protokol ovisno o reakciji. Koliko je meni poznato, oni jedini rade picsi kod nas.

----------


## AuroraBlu

PS. Vidjet ćemo što će nam uskoro ponuditi Novamed... plan im je ambiciozan i ne bi me čudilo da nabave najnovije što postoji od opreme

----------


## Mojca

Aleksandraj, ja sam uvijek za susrete...  :Smile:  

Aurora, računam na mudro stručno vodstvo koje si spomenula  :Smile:  Mare, kad će kava?  :Smile:  
Planiram dr. Š. poslati mail s puno pitanja, jedno od njih će biti i kontracepcija prije postupka. Da, individulani pristup je nešto što ja volim, a i nešto što i svima nama treba. Dr. Š. je rekao da bi stimulaciju prilagodio za vrijeme postupka... 
Mene od svega najviše veseli činjenica (vjerujem da se sad spomenute mudre glave zadovoljno smješkaju i klimaju glavom) da sam se ja prizemljila i da više ne brijem da ću uspijeti iz prve, već si polako slažem plan postupaka za 2011. Za sad sam spremna na tri.  :Smile: 
Curke  :Heart:

----------


## m arta

> *Andream*, drago mi je da se ipak malo smiješ  Sad moraš procurit što prije, mislim do 4.ili 5.da stigneš ovaj mjesec u nekakav postupak.
> 
> Mislim da bi se svi trebali okrenut prema jugu... Mojca, ti si prva!
> *Mikulica* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~



potpis na ovo.  :Smile:   nije loše ovo sa jugom!  :Smile:

----------


## tiki_a

andream  :Heart: 
Mojca svaka čast na obavljenom poslu! I odličan ti je plan  :Klap: 
mikulica  :Heart:

----------


## Marnie

andream  :Heart: 
cure samo za info onima koje zanima: dr. Radončić je rekao da ide početkom veljače tjedan dana na GO.
Ja sam se vratila danas sa folikulometrije nakon dodatnih 5 klomifenčića i gle gle pojavio se jedan folikulić  :Smile: . Na žalost, neću stići u postupak, jer idem idući tjedan na put koji ne mogu odgoditi, a taman bi tada padala punkcija i transfer  :Sad: . No idući ciklus je moj  :Smile: .

----------


## Mojca

:Sad:  Marnie... 
ne možeš odgoditi put? "Dobiti gripu"? Možda ti se "leđa ukoče".

----------


## Marnie

Ma ne mogu, putujem u Pariz na tjedan dana, karte su već plaćene, hotel rezerviran itd.

----------


## Mojca

A ako je Pariz u pitanju.  :Smile: 
Uživaj i za sve nas.

----------


## sara38

Jutro komadi. Evo mene sa utz, pijem jutarnju :Coffee:  i nudim vas sve. Imam 5 folikula, 4 vodeća na jednom j., a 5. kaska za njima na drugom j. (lijenčina jedna, taj je najmanji). Kisi, kisi. :Heart:

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Marnie*, svakako je puno pametnije iću u Pariz nego na punkciju  :Laughing: 
Bez šale, cijeli postupak mi se činio malo preforsiran s tim silnim klomifenima... a tko zna, možda na kraju bude "prazan" folikul. Znam da ti dobro inače reagiraš na njega, ali poznato je i da su ti "prazni folikuli" češći s klomifenom, nego s drugim stimulacijama.

----------


## AuroraBlu

> Jutro komadi. Evo mene sa utz, pijem jutarnju i nudim vas sve. Imam 5 folikula, 4 vodeća na jednom j., a 5. kaska za njima na drugom j. (lijenčina jedna, taj je najmanji). Kisi, kisi.


Bravo folikulići!  :Klap:

----------


## mare41

AB-ek~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~
sara, dobro je, nek se tako nastavi
Marnie, uživaj, kava kad se vratiš

----------


## anaea40

Evo, javljam se nakon nekog vremena. Moram vam se potužiti da je ova godina bila neplodonosna za mene. Nakon neuspjeha u 5 mj i nedočekanog transfera u Mb, sada u 11 mj opet neuspjeh  :Sad: . Bila sam u dužem postupku, Deca od 21 dana prethodnog ciklusa i 4 Menopura dnevno, dobila 6 j.st, 3 nezrele, i na kraju ipak dočekala transfer 3 dan 2 zametka ocjenjena jako dobrim ( 8 i 7 st), beta 0 . Ne znam što dalje, imam veliku borbu u glavi i dobro bi mi došla psihoterapija. Razmišljam o odustajanju i sjetim se tikice 69, moje vršnjakinje kada se kod nje lomila ta odluka, ali koliko vidim skupila je snagu i ne odustaje. Ne znam treba mi snage da ovo prebolim. Imam kćer od 8 g. i ona me treba. Mislim da je problem u mojoj psihi, koliko god se pričalo da nemamo utjecaja na implantaciju i da sve ovisi o kvaliteti embrija. Kad sa 2001 g zatrudnila bila sam u super fazi u životu, optimistična i neopterećena. Prošle godine kad sam zatrudnila u Mb ( nažalost bio missed ab.) imala sam dobar filing. Eto, mislim da mi treba kavica sa vama.

----------


## tikica_69

andream, svaka cast na stavu  :Love: 
Marnie, samo ti uzivaj u Parizu....to ni je ne bih propustila  :Wink: 
Mojca, plan ti je super, no je ipak navijam za prvu srecu i vibram za jug  :Yes: 
anaea40, ja sam shvatila da je taj MPO kao droga...kad se navuces, poprilican problem je skinuti se sa toga...recimo mene mm uvijek ponovno navuce a ja sam ocito slabog karaktera...ili sam samo slaba na njega  :Laughing: btw, veselim se i ja iducoj kavici...
Cure moje, svima vibre za sve sto teba a posebno onoj nasoj Prazanki koja se jos nije navukla na Rodu....samo na nase kave  :Grin:

----------


## mare41

> Cure moje, svima vibre za sve sto teba a posebno onoj nasoj Prazanki koja se jos nije navukla na Rodu....samo na nase kave


 I ovdje joj želim sretan put i sreću!

----------


## taca70

Anaea40, kavice su sigurno najbolja psihoterapija iako i ona prava nije na odmet. Dodi na iducu pa cemo malo razraditi planove za tebe.
AB, kad je najraniji termin za betu?Kako si?

----------


## andream

AB, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~, čekamo lijepe vijesti. i još ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Aenea, žao mi je, ali vjerujem da ćete već smognuti snage za dalje.
A ja ne gubim vrijeme, danas prvi dan M i od danas sam femarka, pa da probamo i s tim čudom ovaj ciklus. A za stimulirani sam predbilježena tek za 4.mj., liste su ogromne. Iskreno, i ne žuri mi se previše sa stimulacijama jer se još oporavljam od nedavnog fiaska... 
Svima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## AuroraBlu

Od prekjučer popodne imam osjećaj da ću svaki čas procurit, najgore bude navečer i po noći, pa ujutro manje... u ponedjeljak vadim betu. Danas mi je 10.dnt. Choragon 1500 sam uzela prije 5 dana. Zadnji put sam procurila 8 dana nakon choragona, to bi sada bilo u ponedjeljak.

*andream*, pa ti bez pauze  :Smile:  i to je najbolje!
*anaea*, taca ti je sve rekla za kavu. Mi samo čekamo da nam Mare zakaže sljedeći termin  :Smile:

----------


## andream

aurora, jel ti dao dr choragon ili to sama daješ? A za simptome - ne opterećuj se, pls, vjeruj da su isti simptomi i za M i za T (ajde da bar to mogu pisati iz iskustva).

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Andream*, to sam si ja sama propisala  :Smile:  :Embarassed:  (sklona sam takvim stvarima)

----------


## andream

ma neka, pa mi već znamo skoro ko i oni  :Smile:

----------


## sretna35

*andream* pa ti fakat ne gubiš vrijeme

*AB* sretno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Heart: 

*sara38* bravo za tvoje folikuliće  :Klap: 

*anaea * već će ti se ukazati pravo rješenje, a što se psihoterapije tiče: ja koristim i stručnu i vršnjačku (kavice dođu kao grupe za samopomoć) i obje mi jako koriste (moja terapeutica je rekla da bi za rode učinila nešto besplatno, ako si zainteresirana pošalji pp pa ćemo je kontaktirat)

----------


## sara38

> Od prekjučer popodne imam osjećaj da ću svaki čas procurit, najgore bude navečer i po noći, pa ujutro manje... u ponedjeljak vadim betu. Danas mi je 10.dnt. Choragon 1500 sam uzela prije 5 dana. Zadnji put sam procurila 8 dana nakon choragona, to bi sada bilo u ponedjeljak.


Ma koje curenje...... AuroraB za betu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Heart: !

*Andream* bravo za nove akcije, ma treba svašta probat  :Klap: .

Za tajanstvenu neforumašicu i njen odlazak u Prag~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Heart:  (u ovo adventsko vrijeme baš joj zavidim na Pragu)
*Anaea* što prije na kavicu i vratit ćeš se preporođena. Moja subotnja kavica sa mojim rječankama je bila pravi melem. 
Svim ostalim curama šaljem puno  :Heart: !

----------


## m arta

marnie, lijep provod u Parizu! :Smile: 

AuroraBlu malo pozitivnih vibri za tvoju betu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Heart: 

andream, super si, nema odmora dok traje obnova, he he he   sretno u novom postupku! :Smile: 

sara za folikule  :Klap: 

anaea  :Love:

----------


## tiki_a

Opa sara38, jaaaako lijepo za početak  :Klap: 
andream, svaka čast, ovako nemaš vremena za loše raspoloženje.~~~~~da ovaj bude dobitni.
anaea, i kod mene slična priča, slična jer sam počela dolaziti k' sebi kad sam odustala od odustajanja  :Grin: . 
AB~~~~~~~puno za lijepu betu.
Brojim 22. d.c., nikako nisam čista već tjedan dana, sada već jači spoting pa se nadam M 24. d.c. baš kako treba. Ne volim kad mi je drugi dio ciklusa kraći od 12 dana, danas je 12, ajde makar nešto. Ponekad pomislim pa kako bi uopće mogla biti T uz toliko spotinga ili što li je već?

----------


## Mojca

*Sara*, zvuči obećavajuće...   :Smile:  

*Anaea*, Taca ti je sve rekla! Ja bi dodala, odmori malo... A Tikica je svakako sjajn primjer nesalomljivosti! 

*Tikica*, hvala na lijepoj misli... nemoj puno o uspješnom prvom postupku, taman sam se spustila na zemlju.  :Grin:  A ne treba mi puno da poletim. 

*Andream*, ~~~~~~ za uspijeh s femarom!

*AB*, puno vibrica za NEcurenje. ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Curke  :Love:  veselim se kavi...  :Heart:

----------


## anaea40

Cure  :Heart: . Već ste me oraspoložile čim ćete složiti plan za mene.
Aurora, šaljem vibre za visoku betu ili prije toga plusić na testu~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ , to bi me moglo oraspoložiti i dati mi elana za dalje. Taj Choragon, morat ćeš me educirat zakaj se to daje i kad i kako doći do njega ( kaj ne treba recept?).
Andream svaka čast na upornosti,  :Klap: , držim fige da će uroditi plodom.
Tko iz našeg kluba ide na prirodnjake i da li je koja iz našeg kluba zatrudnila iz prirodnjaka?

----------


## tikica_69

Mojca, moram te ispraviti - tiki_a je ovdje definitivno najveci primjer nesalomljivosti i ustrajnosti...ja samo puno pricam i jos vise cendram. To sto se svaki put dignem i stepem rit i kolena i vicem "nije mi nista" i odlucim se na "jos samo jedan" i nije neka nesalomljivost...vise ovisnost   :Grin:

----------


## taca70

Dobro je rekla jedna naša forumašica da smo mi obične MPO-uše. Samo daj još. Ima onaj narodnjak : Rano moja, rano ljuta, rani mene još 100 puta.... Totalni mazohizam.
Anaea, Choragon je u biti štoperica ali neki doktori ju daju i nakon transfera jer možda pospješuje imlantaciju. Ja sam ju primila zadnji put i jedino tada sam izdržala puna 2tj nakon transfera bez curkanja pa mi je to malo ulilo lažnu nadu.

----------


## mare41

A ja ću ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za AB-ek (nešto se pritajila, živci na končiću?)
Marnie, kad se vraćaš iz Pariza, da te čekamo s kavom?

----------


## tiki_a

taca70, tikica_69 baš ste me  :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## Mojca

Taco  :Laughing:   :Laughing:  

Tikica, Tiki_a vi ste meni zakon i jedna i druga... Kao što sam neki dan rekla, beskrajno vam se svima divim... Teško je tu reći tko je veća heroina... Za mene, zelenu i naivnu, ste sve!
Tikica, ovisnica ili ne, treba imati hrabrosti za sljedeći korak...  

(Ja se svako jutro budim i prevećem po mislima i osjećajima i tražim osjećaj odlučnosti koji me trenutno drži... kad ga nađem, sretno odahnem: uh, dobro je, još je tu!)

----------


## MANNY

Draga sara38 imaš pun inbox ne mogu ti poslati pp, želim ti puno sreće~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## kata1

hej tu sam i ja ..... malo manje postupaka od tiki a više od tikice
pa ja taco70 nebi rekla MPO-uše nego MPO uši nemože nas se dr. riješiti :Laughing:

----------


## zlatta

> Cure 
> Tko iz našeg kluba ide na prirodnjake i da li je koja iz našeg kluba zatrudnila iz prirodnjaka?


hm, možda će moje pitanje vam zazvučati glupo, ali što je to prirodnjak   :Embarassed:     sorry, ali čitajući prvo sam mislila da se radi o potupku bez hormona, pa o postupku samo s klomifenima ali čitajući dalje više nisam sigurna    
kako idući tjedan idem na razgovor za IVF čitam sve što stignem ali zbunjujući je...

----------


## mare41

zlatta, prirodnjak znači lov na folikul u pritodnom ciklusu, bez stimulacije, prati se razvoj folikula i na određenoj veličini ide štoperica, punkcija i transfer, a gdje ste u postupku?

----------


## Mimek

Cure svima hvala na prekrasnim čestitkama. Ne stignem vas baš čitati, ali vidim da oovaj klub uvijek ide dalje. Aurora ne brij na curenje ja želim curenje mlijeka.
sara prekrasan rezultat.

svima želim puno uspjeha i javim se kad se uhodamo

----------


## zlatta

> zlatta, prirodnjak znači lov na folikul u pritodnom ciklusu, bez stimulacije, prati se razvoj folikula i na određenoj veličini ide štoperica, punkcija i transfer, a gdje ste u postupku?


 mare41,hvala na odgovoru
a što ako nije ovulatoran ciklus, ili prazan folikul? zašto se ide u prirodni? ima razloga ovakav rizik? u pon.idemo na prvi razgovor u Vinogradsku kod dr.T., sa papirima, ne znam ni što možemo očekivati. Niti koliko se čeka na ivf u Vinogradskoj? imaju li godine prioritet, imam 41 godinu

----------


## mare41

Mimekice :Heart: 
zlatta, vjerojatno ćeš sad u stimulirani, a prirodnjace se obično vrte između stimuliranih, da se ne gubi vrijeme, a info o Vinogradskoj će ti najbolje znati cure na temi o Vinogradskoj. Javi što ste dogovorili.

----------


## gričanka

*AB* ... iako si do sada uvijek imala dobar nos kad je riječ o curenju prije bete, ja ipak vibram da se ovog puta jako varaš ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ iz sve snage  :Heart: 
*Sara* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za folikuliće i dobre JS  :Klap: 
*Andream* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za femarski i dobitni ciklus :Yes:  
*Mimekice ....* 
Mare, Taca, Tikice, Glacova, Mojca, koke .... svima veliki  :Love:

----------


## zlatta

mare41, i tamo čitam, ali informacije su i same ženice dobile različite, pa se nadam da ovdje netko ima potpunu informaciju. I mislila sam da će tako ići, malo me strah hormona i svega... 

gričanka, dižežeš nam pozitivu i nade na više razine....  :Smile:   draga Marta, neka i ti budeš praška trudnica,od prvi puta, da i u osijeku imamo malog Pražanina.... :Smile:

----------


## m arta

hvala gričanka i zlatta. :Heart: 

ali prije mene će milivoji biti prve praške bebe. :Smile: 


mimek, lijepa slikica.  :Heart:

----------


## tikica_69

zlatta, odgovorila sam ti na Temi Potpomognuta u Vinogradskoj  :Yes: 
Mimek  :Zaljubljen: 
kata1, moras nam cesce svratiti...mi smo zene u godinama pa vec slabije pamtimo sve te pokusaje  :Laughing: 
Svima ugodan vikend  :Heart:

----------


## sretna35

* Mimek* djeca su ti prekrasna

*andream* znam ja još jednu ženu što je tako iz postupka u postupak išla   :Naklon: 

*AuroraBlue* žestoko za betu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Heart:

----------


## Marnie

Mimek koji slatki avatar  :Heart: 
nije me bilo 2 dana, pa sad isčitavam teme. Naravno da sam i ja nekako zaključila da bih rađe u Pariz nego na punkciju  :Laughing: . Vraćam se 19.12. - za kavicu, ali ako nekome treba hitna odlična psihoterapija samo vi organizirajte i ranije, a ja ću uskočiti na slijedeću kavicu  :Smile: .

AB~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ti za + u ponedjeljak, kao i za našu prašku neforumašicu  :Smile: .

----------


## anaea40

Mimek prekrasan avatar  :Heart:

----------


## Marnie

cure da li je neka od vas kupovala štopericu Brevactid kod nas u ljekarnama? Zanima me gdje ih ima?

----------


## andream

Mimek, avatar je pravo osvježenje u našem klubu  :Smile:  
Zlatta, napisala sam na temi Vg da je sad lista za stimulirane podugačka i da se "puni" kako reče sestra, ja sam bila upisana za travanj a već je i to bilo puno pa se bojim da nisu otvorili već i svibanj 2011. 
nekome tko ide prvi put stvarno je dugo za čekati, meni iskreno sada odgovara takav odmak jer mislim da ću nakon ovog femarskog ciklusa ipak stati na loptu do novog stimuliranog (a osim toga nema niti osoblja zbog njihovih godišnjih). Da sad nisam dobila M, vjerojatno ne bih ni stigla ovaj mjesec u postupak.

----------


## sara38

*Mimek* prekrasno  :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## mare41

KAva možda u utorak pa opet kad se Marnie vrati? Marni, AB je stručnjak za Choragone, bravactide :Smile: 
Gričanka :Heart: 
Koke :Heart:

----------


## Mojca

Ab ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## AuroraBlu

Cure, ništa od mene  :Sad:  test negativan jučer, i danas - 12.dnt. Sutra ću dobit vjerojatno.

Sad ću se lagano počet spremat za Split negdje u 3.ili 4.mjesecu. Prije toga možda probam odmrznut te 2 stanice koje još imam.

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Mimek*, predivan avatar  :Zaljubljen: 

*Marnie*, imaš brevactida za kupit u onim standardnim ljekarnama: Filipović, u onoj ljekarni kod Vilija, a mislim čak i u Vinogradskoj i Grahorovoj.

----------


## tiki_a

AuroraBlu, pa kako?  :Sad: .Što ne valja? Uvijek sve tako lijepo, godinice su još pristojno niske, baš mi nije jasno. I jako mi je žao  :Sad: . Ako radiš betu šaljem ~~~~~~~

----------


## AuroraBlu

> AuroraBlu, pa kako? .Što ne valja? Uvijek sve tako lijepo, godinice su još pristojno niske, baš mi nije jasno. I jako mi je žao . Ako radiš betu šaljem ~~~~~~~


*Tiki*, e kad bi znala šta ne valja...  :Sad:  ovaj put sam imala 2 vrlo dobra i 1 odlikaša, baš sam se nadala... pila dexametazon, uzela i choragon nakon transfera... sve ono što ne može odmoć.

----------


## Mojca

AB  :Sad:  
nadam se da je test pogriješio... hug...

----------


## m arta

AuroraBlu, žao mi je i ja sam baš mislila kako si sad sto posto trudnica.
 :Sad:  :Love:

----------


## anaea40

Aurora, nemaš pojma kako mi je žao  :Sad: . Embriji su zbilja bili obečavajući, a ti si bila optimistična. Vidjet ćeš još sutra, možda je bila kasnija implantacija. 
Prekrižila si prirodnjake? Je li ti dr T. predložio prirodnjake?

----------


## vikki

*Aurora*, baš mi je žao  :Sad: . Hožeš li ipak raditi betu? Meni je dva puta test bio negativan kad je beta bila pozitivna (istina, vrijednost ispod 100 i oni najjeftiniji testovi).
Ti odlično reagiraš na stimulaciju, imaš dosta stanica i dobre embrije i ponovit ću po stoti put da uopće ne sumnjam da ćeš dočekati pozitivnu betu, stvar je samo strpljenja i upornosti  :Heart: .

Cure  :Heart:

----------


## sretna35

> *Aurora*, baš mi je žao . Hožeš li ipak raditi betu? Meni je dva puta test bio negativan kad je beta bila pozitivna (istina, vrijednost ispod 100 i oni najjeftiniji testovi).
> Ti odlično reagiraš na stimulaciju, imaš dosta stanica i dobre embrije i ponovit ću po stoti put da uopće ne sumnjam da ćeš dočekati pozitivnu betu, stvar je samo strpljenja i upornosti .
> 
> Cure


potpisujem vikki u potpunosti jer sam ti slično pisala na topicu Vg i odbrojavanje

----------


## taca70

AB, necu nista reci jer se jos uvijek pomalo nadam da su testici glupi. Kad si uzela Choragon i od koliko jedinica?

----------


## andream

AB, jako mi je žao, uistinu sam bila uvjerena da ćeš nam biti T.
Baš sam sad zadnji put u Vg pričala sa ženskicom koja je imala transfer tri odlična embrija, desetak stanica su joj bacili i nije ostala trudna. Takva je bila situacija i s tri cure kako mi je rekla koje su taj dan bile s njom na punkciji. A opet dosta imaju trudnoća u zadnje vrijeme baš iz ciklusa koji nisu stimulirani, odnosno prirodnjaka. 
Kako god, vibram za tvoj uspješan postupak u kojeg uopće ne sumnjam ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## tikica_69

AB, k vrapcu  :Sad:

----------


## AuroraBlu

12. i 1.mjesec ionako ne mogu ništa poduzimati zbog njihovih godišnjih, dakle, tek u 2.mj.bi mogla probat odmrznut te 2 zamrznute stanice (moja očekivanja su tu zaista jednaka nuli, tako da ni razočaranja neće biti) a onda bi već u 3.ili 4.mj. planirala novi stimulirani u Citu - tako da mi se uopće ne da zamarati prirodnjakom u međuvremanu.
Do sada sam 2 puta pokušala prirodnjak, uvijek u ciklusu nakon stimulacije, i nikad nije bilo ovulacije (jednom bila cista).
*Taca*, uzela sam 1 choragon 1500 dan nakon transfera, i drugi prije 7 dana.

----------


## mimi81

AB ja sam negdje pročitala da su ciklusi nakon stimulacije anovulatorni tako da možda nije ni čudo da ti nije bilo ovulacije.

----------


## andream

Ne mora biti, bilo je puno slučajeva trudnoća baš nakon stimuliranog ciklusa. Sve je to relativno kako i jest u ovoj našoj MPO priči.

----------


## vikki

> Ne mora biti, bilo je puno slučajeva trudnoća baš nakon stimuliranog ciklusa.


Ta sam. No, čini mi se da je više onih s anovulatornim ciklusima nakon stimulacije (ili ih ja više znam).

----------


## vikki

*Aurora*, CITO mi se čini izvrsnom idejom. Nakon propasti Vuka izgleda da oni postaju vodeća klinika po uspješnosti u RH (ne računam IVF polikliniku, ne vjerujem im). Super za plan!

----------


## Marnie

AB nadam se da su testovi bili neispravni. A baš sam bila nekako uvjerena da će ovaj put biti dobitan :Love: . Tvoje dite očito hoće biti s mora - Split te čeka  :Smile: .
Hvala na informaciji za brevactid  :Smile: .

----------


## ina33

*AuroraBlu*, baš mi je žao ... i meni si ti u skupini onih koji obećavaju, nadala sam se i ja da bi možda to bilo sad u ovom postupku. Go for CITO, i moj ti je savjet  :Heart: !

----------


## gričanka

*Aurorček* ... silno mi je žao!  :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## Ginger

svima iz kluba ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

AB  :Sad:   a da ipak napraviš betu?

----------


## sara38

*AuroraBlu* užasno mi je žao  :Love: .

----------


## Sela

*Aurorablu* zaista mi je zao.Mozda ce CITO biti TO!

----------


## AuroraBlu

A eto, i meni je žao... svaki put sve bolje odreagiram na stimulaciju i to me onda svaki put ponese da se ponadam...
Čak sam i betu jutros (ipak) izvadila, i ona je negativna.

Hvala što mislite na mene  :Smile:

----------


## sildad

Aurora stvarno mi je žao. Ako dođeš u Split, svakako se javi za kavu ako budeš imala vremena.

----------


## mare41

Aurora, suđen ti je dalmatinac :Love: , a i splitsko društvo već imaš :Heart:

----------


## AuroraBlu

> Aurora, suđen ti je dalmatinac, a i splitsko društvo već imaš


Blago meni  :Smile: 

*Sildad*, javit ću se svakako. Mislim da ću imati dovoljno vremena jer ću za vrijeme cijelog postupka biti dole. Šta su ti rekli, kad ti možeš ponovo?

*Mare*, kad je kava???

----------


## sara38

Večeras stopiram i preksutra punkcija  :Smile: .

----------


## mare41

sara, navijamo  :Smile: 
kofi sutra, ko stiže? gričankići, se vidimo?

----------


## sildad

> Blago meni 
> 
> *Sildad*, javit ću se svakako. Mislim da ću imati dovoljno vremena jer ću za vrijeme cijelog postupka biti dole. Šta su ti rekli, kad ti možeš ponovo?


U ožujku ili travnju, tako da bi mogle skupa u postupak. Ostavit ću ti na pp e-mail i broj mobitela da se javiš.

----------


## vikki

> Večeras stopiram i preksutra punkcija .


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ !

----------


## Mojca

Aurora... ja sam se još jutros nadala da se testić zblesirao.   :Sad:  
Držim fige za Cito! Jako, jako!  :Smile:

----------


## Mojca

Skoro zaboravih: 
Sara, sretno!  :Smile:  

Mare, pokušati ću doći na kavu, ako me puste iz rudnika.  :Sad:

----------


## tikica_69

Kava? Kada, gdje, u koliko?  :Grin:

----------


## jadro

AB, žao mi je...

----------


## sretna35

> Večeras stopiram i preksutra punkcija .


navijamo,  navijamo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## mare41

> Kava? Kada, gdje, u koliko?


aj da ponovim po treći put (tako će nam valjda biti stalno za koju godinicu :Smile: -kava-sutra, u pol 5 u pubu, ko može doći (ja ću doći :Smile: )

----------


## anaea40

Ja se nadam da ću doći. Otkazat ću kozmetičarku u 18 h. Trebaju se znati prioriteti. Sorry, u kojem pubu?

----------


## mare41

Old Pharmacy pub, vidimo se!

----------


## Mimek

o AUrora, pa šta je s našim in-out dogovorom ? Ok nije baš bilo tempirano, ali ipak sam se nadala.
Drž' se draga i samo dalje hrabro.

Popijte jednu i za mene.

sara ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## m arta

AuroraBlu, baš mi je žao. :Sad: 
ne znam šta bi rekla kad kažeš da sve bolje reagiraš, i onda ništa.  :Sad: 

Držim fige za "dalmatinca" :Smile:

----------


## tikica_69

> aj da ponovim po treći put (tako će nam valjda biti stalno za koju godinicu-kava-sutra, u pol 5 u pubu, ko može doći (ja ću doći)


Sorry  :Embarassed:   :Grin:   :Kiss:

----------


## tiki_a

sara38 ~~~~za srijedu, navijam za lijepe js!!! Dan za štopericu mi je uvijek poseban dan, kao točka na i  :Smile: 
AB super za CITO odluku, sa PICSI-jem su sad stvarno u prednosti  :Klap: 
Mala Mimek  :Zaljubljen:  ...i mama Mimek nam je tako lijepa...
Moja M stigla 23. d.c.(subota), ajde i to je dobro, jedan dan prerano (za moj ukus). Petak ili subota uzv, još ne znam, čekam mail ili dogovor. Ako sada neće biti transfera, možda odgodim IVF-ovanje do ranog proljeća, malo je teško s putovanjem po lošim uvjetima, kod nas je ovih dana pola metra snijega...

----------


## mare41

Zaboravila sam napisati Mimek da mi je njen avatar najljepši na forumu :Smile: 
tiki, zimska idila :Smile:  (a što je ne volim :Smile: ),~~~za dogovor

----------


## taca70

AB, poznat mi je taj osjecaj kad te ponese dobar odgovor na stimulaciju a nazalost i onaj ogavni koji slijedi nakon 2 tjedna. Nema druge nego da se nadamo.
Sara38, kako stoje tvoji folikuli? Na kojem si protokolu?
Tiki_a, stvarno ne znam sto reci, svaka cast. Kad ces po AMH?

----------


## andream

Tiki, bravo za upornost. A što reći, pa sve smo mi u ovom klubu same po sebi uporne, baš sam ponosna na sve nas  :Smile:

----------


## tiki_a

mare41, i meni više nije do takve idile  :Smile: 
taca70, događa mi se da zaboravim na AMH, napravit ću prvom prilikom...
Moram za upornost reći da ću se ipak što se mene tiče prikloniti tikici_69, više se smatram ovisnicom  :Grin:

----------


## Marnie

cure uživajte sutra na kavi. Ja se neću moći pridružiti ovaj put, jer imam dosta toga za obaviti prije puta, ali idući put stižem  :Smile: .

----------


## zeljana

AB :Sad: 
Sara 38 ~~~~~~~~~~
Mala "MIMEK" pusa :Heart: 
tiki_a svaka cast na upornosti, naravno i svim ostalim maratonkama :Heart: 
Prijatna kavica sutra!

----------


## tikica_69

Tko sve dodje na kavicu? Ja jos uvijek nisam sigurna da li cu ovaj put moci doci.....Mare, javim ti se  :Wink:

----------


## mare41

Nisam happy odazivom :Smile: , glacova ne može, Marnie ne može, a još ti tikica :Sad: , volim kad su sve koke na broju, slabo sam ovo organizirala (popuštam, ko i moji jajnici :Smile: )

----------


## sara38

> Sara38, kako stoje tvoji folikuli? Na kojem si protokolu?


Od 2dc po 2 gonala. Prvi put bez dekapeptila. Izbrojili smo nekih 5 komada  :Grin: .

----------


## taca70

Svaka cast kad uopce reagiras na tako slabu stimulaciju. Jesi primila cetrotide?

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Mimek*, sorry, baš sam zaj... dogovor  :Smile:  Ali sličica ti je predivna!!! Nika sutra slavi tjedan dana  :Smile: 

Da, sve smo mi uporne ovisnice...

Dakle, na kavi smo Mare, Anaea, ja, moja frendica... Taca, Vikki, Gričanka???

----------


## sara38

> Svaka cast kad uopce reagiras na tako slabu stimulaciju. Jesi primila cetrotide?


Ne.

----------


## taca70

AB, ja se podrazumijevam na kavi, javljam se samo kad ne mogu doci. Ovako samo primim na znanje da je mare zakazala termin.

----------


## AuroraBlu

I *Vikki* javila da dolazi  :Smile: 

*Sara*  :Klap:

----------


## gričanka

Uf, ja neću izgleda stići na kavicu, imam nekih obavezica i nikako da "očistim" barem sat vremena. Ako slučajno uspijem, znam gdje ste, a ako me nema, srknite nešto zdravo i za mene!
Najdraže i najupornije koke ....  :Love:  &  :Kiss:

----------


## Mojca

Teško da ću se prije 6 izvuči s posla.  :Sad:  
Mare, zvrcnem te da vidim je l' još kafenišete... Ako da, pridružim se. Ako ne, uživajte i za mene.  :Smile:

----------


## Jelena

Stalno snimam te vaše kavice, rado bih vas obišla, ali mi opet ne paše termin.
Ne poznam vas puno, ali su mi neke od vas jako drage. Baš bih voljela da vas i više u live verziji upoznam.

Malo sam švercerica jer još nisam zbilja u klubu, ali sam vrlo blizu  :Smile:

----------


## mare41

Slijedeća kava postrojavanje-smjene, igraonice, i ostale obaveze-neki termin ćemo utrefit da svima paše :Smile: .

----------


## rikikiki

potrudit ću se da nekako stignem, zaželjela sam vas se!!!

----------


## sara38

Koke, uživajte u kafenisanju  :Kiss: !

----------


## sretna35

bemu misha opet kava  :Coffee:  mene mimoišla, uživajte i lijepo se napričajte, ja bi ionako samo govorila svima da ne treba odustati nikada pa niti onda (iako moram priznati da sam uspjela tek onda kada sam bila stvarno blizu odustajanja) + preporučila ogromne količine folne i B12, aspirin 100 dnevno

----------


## Mimek

> Zaboravila sam napisati Mimek da mi je njen avatar najljepši na forumu


joj mare hvala ti  :Zaljubljen:  srce mi je puno, a hormoni divljaju, pa se na takve izjave odmah rascmoljim.

Aurorček bit će, bit će...  možda na neki zgodan "Mimekičin" dan

cure drage, upornice svima puno dobrih vibrica

gričanka svaka čast na aktivnosti  :Heart:  čuvaj se

----------


## ina33

Možda se i ja pridružim sljedećoj, neke cure dugo nisam vidjela  :Smile: . 

*Mimek*, predivan predivan avatar  :Smile: !

----------


## vikki

> *Mimek*, predivan predivan avatar !


Je  :Heart:

----------


## Mojca

Slažem se.... 
I SVIMA želim slične avatare!  :Smile:

----------


## sara38

Prošla punkcija, 5 js. (Odoh u vodoravan položaj)

----------


## sretna35

> Prošla punkcija, 5 js. (Odoh u vodoravan položaj)


sada vibramo za urnebesni tulum u labu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Mimek kako ide dojenje?

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Sara* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za 3 fantastična na transferu!

----------


## mare41

sara, i ja ~~~~~~~~~~za trio

----------


## vikki

> *sara* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za 3 fantastična na transferu!


*x* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ !

----------


## Marnie

sara~~~~~~~~~~~~za uspješno tulumarenje u labu  :Smile: .

----------


## vikki

Evo mene s problemom (za promjenu  :Rolling Eyes: ). Dakle, prije 13 dana sam imala vrlo nisku poz. betu (test negativan, 16. dan nakon ovulacije iznosila je 31, zaključak: ništa od toga, čekam M.), dva dana poslije sam prokrvarila (normalni 4-dnevni ciklus, samo mrvicu obilniji i bolniji). Nisam ponavljala nalaz niti išla dr.-u jer imam dovoljno iskustva da znam kako će završiti, a i preksutra sam naručena kod ginića. Jučer mi se pojavio najprije smeđi iscjedak, a zatim i pravo krvarenje, mislila sam da je malo jače ovulacijsko krvarenje (kakvo imam zadnjih par ciklusa), no sinoć je to postao pravi izljev (bez nekih bolova, ali uz jaku vrtoglavicu) i traje još uvijek. Ne mogu vjerovati da sam 10. dan nakon biokemijske dobila M. ili je možda kakva cista pukla? Nisam se od srpnja kontrolirala (alergična sam više na ordinacije) i ne znam ima li smisla da idem u petak dr.-u, tj. hoće li me moći ultrazvučno pregledati (tehnički da, jasno mi je, ali ima li svrhe?).
Je l' se kojoj dogodilo da dobije ciklus 10. dan od zadnjega?

----------


## Marnie

Meni se iza ljeta, mislim da je bio rujan dogodilo da sam dobila m 15 dana nakon prethodne. Menzis nije bio ništa drugačiji (po obimu i bolovima) od uobičajenih. Nisam bila trudna, niti u postupku. Išla kod dr. R (doduše nakon te m) i rekao je da je možda bio kakav poremećaj, ali da se sada niš više ne vidi da nije u redu. iduće m sam dobivala po "rasporedu".

----------


## Mojca

Sara, da završi tako dobro kako je počelo.  :Smile:

----------


## vikki

Hvala, Marnie. Dosad mi je najranije bilo 17 dana, ovo je rekord.

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Vikki,* odi svakako preksutra na taj pregled. Iako ne znam može li se vidjeti na uzv da li je bila cista koja je pukla... ili je to samo poremećena m. - u svakom slučaju, doktor će ti nešto reći. Mislim da treba ovakve događaje "prijaviti" ginekologu od povjerenja..


*Taco*, čini mi se da će i tebi uskoro trebati pravno i psihološko savjetovanje. Toga se i ja moram uhvatiti. Do sada mi nije trebalo, nisu me nikad u Vg to tražili, ali trebat će mi za split. Imamo li mi tu na forumu informacija o tome gdje se to može bezbolno i besplatno napraviti???

----------


## andream

Sara, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da podebljaš uskoro trudnoćom naš klub.
Ja već nervozno čekam petak za prvi UZV, baš me zanima je li femara učinila bar neku pozitivu, iako za sada ništa ne osjećam (al nisam osjećala ni pod menopurima, eh mi smo ipak već "tvrdi orasi").
Svima u klubu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## taca70

> [B]
> *Taco*, čini mi se da će i tebi uskoro trebati pravno i psihološko savjetovanje. Toga se i ja moram uhvatiti. Do sada mi nije trebalo, nisu me nikad u Vg to tražili, ali trebat će mi za split. Imamo li mi tu na forumu informacija o tome gdje se to može bezbolno i besplatno napraviti???


AB, zasto ce meni trebati? Ja sam to jos ljetos obavila za dr.R u Obiteljskom centru u Borovju.
Vikki, samo se nadam da se do petka neće ništa zakomplicirati. Odmaraj koliko možeš. Ja bih izvadila betu u nadi da je negativna.
Sara38, čekamo izvještaj iz laba.
Andream, i mene baš interesira kako će ti biti s Femarom. Ona me kopka već duže vrijeme.

----------


## tiki_a

saaaara38, dakle ženo!!!! Nek' bude lijepih blastica!!!  :Klap: 
andream, pa ti si brža i od mene, nemre to tak'!  :Grin: 
vikki, baš žalosno, T ostaneš bez ikakvog problema, a onda....Moja kolegica s posla ima često M, baš pravu M tako nekako, 10-ti d.c., izljev bez reda. Nikako da poduzme nešto i sad konačno ode do dr., pije neke hormone (meni nepoznate, mogu pitati), uglavnom maternica baš nije izgledala dobro, dosta mioma. I meni je rekord negdje 16-ti dan. Možda je beta ipak rasla pa...Znam da ti je muka od odlaska dr-u, ali ipak, makar po savjet.

----------


## andream

tiki, koji ti je dc? ja brojim šesti. znači zajedno ovaj mjesec navijamo jedna drugoj...

----------


## andream

A Riki nam se ne javlja - kakva je situacija, kad će punkcija?

----------


## tiki_a

rikić je za punkciju? Super!
andream, ...čekaj da izbrojim...5. d.c., uzv za sada u subotu ako me ne premjeste na petak.

----------


## Mojca

Aurora, ja sam pravno isto obavila u Obiteljskom centru u Borovju, besplatno. Malo nas je teta pilila sa zakonom, ali niš strašno. Mislim da ti tu potvrdu može napisati svaki pravnik (tak mi je rekla dr. D.), pa ako ima nekog frenda odvjetnika, pitaj. 
Što se tiče psihološkog, isto možeš na Borovju,  ja sam to obavila totalno bezbolno kod frendice psihologice na uputnicu.  :Smile:  
Mogu vas povezati, ako želiš.

----------


## m arta

vikki draga, držim fige za hepy endom. :Smile: 
andrea ~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Klap: 
sara38 ~~~~~~~~~ :Klap: 
mojca, tiki_a,taca. AuroraBlu, mare41, nema glacove dugo ....... :Heart:

----------


## rikikiki

> Prošla punkcija, 5 js. (Odoh u vodoravan položaj)


bravo  :Klap:

----------


## rikikiki

> A Riki nam se ne javlja - kakva je situacija, kad će punkcija?


tu sam ... bila na uzv u pon i bila su dva neka majušna folikulića ... u petak ću ponovo na kontrolu pa ćemo vidjeti  :Smile:

----------


## andream

Riki, onda se u petak vidimo.

----------


## gričanka

*Sara* ~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Klap:   za odlične embrije
*Tiki_a, Rikikiki, Andream*   ~~~~~~~~~~~za action  :Love: 
Koke i kokice ...  :Love:

----------


## tikica_69

Moj osebujan zivotopis danas u ovaj klub dodaje joj jedan +  :Grin: 
Svima ugodan dan i nasim kokama koje cekaju punkciju ili postupak, sretno  :Heart:

----------


## mare41

tikica-sretan rođendan!

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Tikice*, sretan rođendan!!! Nadam se da ćeš za par dana dobit još jedan plus  :Smile: 

*Taco*, ne znam zašto sam mislila da će ti tek sad za Petrovu trebati te potvrde. Mislila sam da je prije godinu dana bio fet i da ti za to nisu trebale.

----------


## m arta

tikice, pridružujem se čestitkama i za rođendan i za plusić! :Smile:

----------


## vikki

Sretan ti rođendan, draga *tikice* 

Cure, svima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ !

----------


## sara38

*Tikice* čestitke za tvoj rođendan  :Sing: !

----------


## Mojca

Tikica draga, sretan ti rođendan.  :Smile:  
I ja ti želim još jedan plus!  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## sara38

Cure hvala što mislite na mene. Jučer su me jajnici rasturali i jako sam krvarila poslije punkcije, danas je ok. U subotu ću znati oću li ostati taj dan na transferu ili možda ........ možda ponedjeljak.

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Sara*... vibramo za transfer u ponedjeljak ~~~~~~~~~~~

*Mojca*, imaš pp

----------


## taca70

> Sretan ti rođendan, draga *tikice* 
> 
> Cure, svima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ !


X
AB, meni nije trebalo za FET nego za IVF u 7.mj ove godine. Pokusaj to rijesiti u Borovju a mozes i na uputnicu.

----------


## tikica_69

Hvala vam cure  :Heart: 
Sara, sretno  :Yes:

----------


## sretna35

*tikica* sretan ti rođendan, sretaaaan ti rooođendaaan  :Sing:

----------


## sretna35

> *Sara* ~~~~~~~~~~~~ za odlične embrije
> *Tiki_a, Rikikiki, Andream*  ~~~~~~~~~~~za action 
> Koke i kokice ...


potpisivam bez zadrške

----------


## gričanka

... i ja potpisujem ovo:



> *tikica* sretan ti rođendan, sretaaaan ti rooođendaaan


 :Smile:

----------


## gričanka

*Vikki* , ja sam jednom dobila M nakon 11 dana, iza stimuliranog postupka s katastrofalnim rezultatom, pa je očit možebitni razlog.
I koje li ironije, na topiću gdje svakoj koki vibramo za veliku betu, tebi (skoro) uvijek moramo željeti negativnu , pošto je tako tebi pogodnije  :Sad: 
Ne daj se draga  :Heart:

----------


## vikki

> *Vikki* , ja sam jednom dobila M nakon 11 dana, iza stimuliranog postupka s katastrofalnim rezultatom, pa je očit možebitni razlog.
> I koje li ironije, na topiću gdje svakoj koki vibramo za veliku betu, tebi (skoro) uvijek moramo željeti negativnu , pošto je tako tebi pogodnije 
> Ne daj se draga


Ne mogu se potužiti da se dosađujem  :Grin:  Ne doživljavam ih više uopće, bez brige. 
 :Heart:

----------


## Mojca

Curke, trebala bi napraviti faktore trombofilije za Cito. 
Imate iskustva gdje se to najbrže i najbolje radi? Nisam ziher da će bi ginekolog htjeti dati uputnicu  :Sad:  (već mi je najavio da nek mu više ne dolazim sa zahtjevima za uputnice dok radim postupak u privatnoj klinici. Ser...a!)
Ako ću morati platiti, zna netko koliko to košta? Brayer to ne radi.

----------


## vikki

Ne znam, Mojca, možeš li privatno napraviti sve to, pogotovo ako Breyer ne radi. Inzistiraj da ti da uputnice, mora. Kad moj meni nije htio dati, dr. opće prakse mi je dala broj nekoga kakti inspektora iz HZZO-a kojemu sam mogla prijaviti da ne mogu dobiit uputnicu pa bi on reagirao. Sad, nije se radilo o pretragama koje sam smatrala prevažnima pa nisam ni išla k njemu, ali valjda postoji opcija kakva.

----------


## sara38

Mojca, ima još gorih, a kad ti neće dati uputnicu za obične hormone, to je da zvizneš. Ali čekam ja odlazak kod dr. R. da mi da još neke pretrage da napravim, pa ako mi tada ne bi dala uputnice, e onda............  :Evil or Very Mad:  :Mad:  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## andream

Tikica, sretan ti rođendan, a da idući proslaviš s malenim zamotuljkom ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Tikice*, kad bi mogao test, ili beta?

----------


## taca70

Mojca, mislim da Breyer radi dosta toga ali cijene su paprene. Nazovi ih.

----------


## sara38

Vikki tvoj avatar  :Zaljubljen: ! Ja mislila nova curka u klubu.

----------


## vikki

Moja starija udomljena maca  :Zaljubljen: . Ima i mlađa, ali je ne mogu nikako uloviti da je fino slikam, prezaigrana je. Reko je MM da moramo što prije za Prag, ne želimo li postati azil za mačke  :Cool: .

----------


## sretna35

> Moja starija udomljena maca . Ima i mlađa, ali je ne mogu nikako uloviti da je fino slikam, prezaigrana je. Reko je MM da moramo što prije za Prag, ne želimo li postati azil za mačke .


*viikki* čini mi se da TM pametno zbori, a oduvijek ljudi govore da će ti tri dana u Pragu promijeniti život iz temelja, eto kod mnogih se obistinilo

----------


## Mimek

> *Tikice*, sretan rođendan!!! Nadam se da ćeš za par dana dobit još jedan plus 
> 
> *Taco*, ne znam zašto sam mislila da će ti tek sad za Petrovu trebati te potvrde. Mislila sam da je prije godinu dana bio fet i da ti za to nisu trebale.


Potpisujem oboje, a što se Tacinog savjetovanja tiče to ti je kad propuštaš kave. Na jednoj ljetnoj kavi (kako mi se sad to čini davno) Taca nam je pričala kakvo je to bilo iskustvo.

*sara*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*sretna35* moramo se dohranjivati jel' mala lenguzerica neće vući nego spava

----------


## ina33

> Curke, trebala bi napraviti faktore trombofilije za Cito.


Samo participacije na Rebru su ranga 500-900 kn za te stvari (ne sjećam se točno). Ne znam da je iko radio privatno. Ne znam stvarno smiju li odbijati ispisati recept samo zato jer je to zatražio (napismeno) privatni doktor, po kojoj to osnovi rade?

----------


## Mimek

> Moja starija udomljena maca . Ima i mlađa, ali je ne mogu nikako uloviti da je fino slikam, prezaigrana je. Reko je MM da moramo što prije za Prag, ne želimo li postati azil za mačke .


joj ovo razmišljanje me jaaaako veseli

----------


## tiki_a

Dragoj tikici_69 još jedan plusić želim  :Joggler: 
sara38, za ponedjeljak!
gričanka i _Ticker_  :Heart: 
vikki, i moja maca (kćerka od udomljene) ima žute oči, krasan avatar. Jel' danas bolje?

----------


## enya22

*tikice_69* sretan rodendan i od nas!  :Heart: 
~~~~~~~ za sve *trudilice*
*Vikki*  :Kiss: 

Mi smo prije 2 dana bili na UZV, bebac nr. 2 se okrenuo glavicom prema dolje, tezak je 1165g i lupa mamu tako da boliiiiii...

----------


## Mojca

Vikki, ti za mačke, ja za pse.  :Smile:  

Cure, evo stisla zube i otiška kod državnog ginekologa, mrtav hladan je napisao uputnicu, samo me pitao koliko košta postupak u Citu.. (a da iskreno kažem, nemam pojma, pa sam rekla oko 10.000 kn). A kad sam pred par mjeseci tražila koagulogram, koji je tražio dr. R. pjenio se pol sata i popustio tek kad je vidio da ću se rasplakati. Čudan tip. 
Uglavnom, sutra ujutro idem u Vinogradsku vaditi krv.  :Smile:

----------


## mare41

> Samo participacije na Rebru su ranga 500-900 kn za te stvari (ne sjećam se točno). Ne znam da je iko radio privatno. Ne znam stvarno smiju li odbijati ispisati recept samo zato jer je to zatražio (napismeno) privatni doktor, po kojoj to osnovi rade?


 ina, nema participacije na dg N97,  Mojca-bravo za uputnicu!
vikki, i ja sam mačkoljubac, prekrasna je maca.
cure mame i trudnice-kiss (i ostalima :Smile: ).

----------


## vikki

Tiki, krvarim i dalje, poprilično, mada ništa ne boli. Možda sutra budem pametnija, no nadam se da mi neće raditi UZV uz ovakvo krvarenje. Ionako ne mogu ništa nego čekati, uvijek je tako.
Trudnice, mamice  :Heart: 
Svima u akciji ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ !

----------


## Mojca

Mare, stavio mi je šifru Z31.... neću valjda morati platiti participaciju?  :Sad:

----------


## taya

> *tikica* sretan ti rođendan, sretaaaan ti rooođendaaan


 :Kiss:  :Sing:

----------


## mare41

Mojca, provjerim pa javim

----------


## mare41

Mojca, Z31: Postupci u vezi s oplodnjom, i ne plaća se participacija.

----------


## Mojca

Hvala Mare, ja sam jutros skoliča na bankomat po 600 kn, pa u Vinogradsku. Ali su kune ostale u džepu.  :Smile:  
Nalaz se čeka 4 tjedna. Tako ljubaznu sestru mislim da u životu nisam vijdela... Ili je možda samo hipersenzibilizirana na dijagnozu. U svakom slučaju zaslužuje pohvalu.

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Mojca*, to je ironija, ili??? Vinogradska je inače poznata po izuzetno neljubaznim tetama u laboratoriju.

----------


## Mojca

Ne, nikakva ironija.  :Smile:

----------


## tikica_69

> *Tikice*, kad bi mogao test, ili beta?


Hvala vam jos jednom na cestitkama  :Heart: 
Aurora, s obzirom na sukrvicu i bolove koje osjecam od jutros...ne budem docekala ponedjeljak, akamoli utorak kad bi je sluzbeno trebala vaditi  :Rolling Eyes: 
Ode ja iduci tjedan po svoje ljekove gore.....
Pozz svima  :Kiss:

----------


## mare41

tikica :Love:

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Tikice*, glavno tek slijedi! Ovo sad je ionako bilo samo dok čekaš pravu stvar... kikiriki i koštice  :Smile:

----------


## Mojca

Tikica  :Heart:

----------


## zeljana

> *Tikice*, glavno tek slijedi! Ovo sad je ionako bilo samo dok čekaš pravu stvar... kikiriki i koštice



x

----------


## sara38

*Tikica*  :Love:

----------


## andream

Kako vam se čini na 8 dc dva folikula od 16 i pol, iste veličine?  :Grin: 
Sutra štoperica a u ponedjeljak punkcija.
Riki, kako je prošlo danas?

----------


## andream

E da, femara je za mene očito veliko iznenađenje.

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Andream*, to je stvarno divno iznenađenje!  :Smile:  koliko si tih tabletica potrošila?

----------


## andream

od trećeg dana ciklusa do danas dvije dnevno, znači 12 komada. dr je dugo gledao situaciju, mislio je čak da gleda u isti folikul pa je na kraju rekao da su dva.

----------


## ina33

*Tikice*, sretan rođendan!

----------


## sara38

> E da, femara je za mene očito veliko iznenađenje.


Rekla sam ti ja, treba svašta probat  :Heart:

----------


## maja_st

> E da, femara je za mene očito veliko iznenađenje.


reakcijati je kao i meni, znači da femara daje tako cca 2-4 folikula.....sad se i ja tješim da nisam baš "low responder"

----------


## andream

ja sam prezadovoljna - na menopurima sam imala samo jedan folikul.
nadam se samo da ova dva neće biti prazna.
punkcija bi mi bila na 11. dc.

----------


## Mojca

Bravo Andream!  :Smile:

----------


## sretna35

*andream* meni zvuči odlično

----------


## anaea40

Andream, odličan rezultat. Da li je dr.T preporučio Femaru?
Tikica sretan ročkas i da budeš mama u 41.

----------


## mare41

andream~~~~~~~~za ponedjeljak

----------


## andream

> Andream, odličan rezultat. Da li je dr.T preporučio Femaru?
> Tikica sretan ročkas i da budeš mama u 41.


Ne, ja sam si je sama predložila a on je odobrio  :Smile:

----------


## tiki_a

tikica_69  :Love: 
sara38, sutra ili ponedjeljak? Zna li se?
bebač nr. 2  :Zaljubljen: 
andream  :Naklon: , znači jako lijepo i još ujednačeno, super! Ali moram ipak pitati, zašto ne danas štioperica? Meni današnji dan izgleda idealan. Sretno!
Kod mene će izgleda folikul biti lijevo, prošli mjesec je bilo tako, inače desna strana mi je u 80 posto slučajeva aktivna i bolja je. Lijevi je uvijek brži pa moram voditi računa o štoperici (ako uopće ima nečeg). Ovaj puta mi se baš ne da, ne putuje mi se ujutro u 7h, uh...Nakon ovog pauza do proljeća.

----------


## andream

Tiki, ovaj put sam sama sebi obećala da se neću opterećivati s brojkicama. A nekako mislim da bi danas ipak bilo prerano, ne vjerujem da će brzinski rasti ova tri dana.

----------


## tikica_69

andream, super si odreagirala, sretno  :Yes: 
Ja vise ne curkam, vise nema ni bolova....ujutro cu baciti jedan testic onako, reda radi  :Grin: 
tiki_a, upornost se uvijek isplati.....vibram za tebe  :Heart:

----------


## rikikiki

> Kako vam se čini na 8 dc dva folikula od 16 i pol, iste veličine? 
> Sutra štoperica a u ponedjeljak punkcija.
> Riki, kako je prošlo danas?


Isto dva komada ... jedan 17 i pol i drugi 16 na 12dc. vidimo se u ponedjeljak na punkciji  :Cool: 
danas smo se očito mimoišle .. nisam te vidjela ... doduše, ja sam došla oko pola 9, ti si valjda bila ranije ...  :Grin: 

Tiki_a, drago mi je da si opet "punom parom" ... držim fige!!

----------


## tiki_a

Ooo, pa ovo je baš zbodno, andream i rikikiki u lovu na dvije js isti dan. Očekujem dobre vijesti! Baš bi mi odgovaralo da se i ja nađem u ponedjeljak na punkciji. Do sutra  :Kiss:

----------


## andream

riki, došla sam oko 10 i nisam dugo čekala, odmah sam došla na red. Baš mi je drago da se družimo u ponedjeljak, bit će bar veselo...

----------


## vikki

*Riki*, *andream*, *tiki* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ !

Ja došla od ginekologa i, gle čuda, ovaj izljev krvi od četiri dana nije bila preuranjena menstruacija, jer danas (4. dan ciklusa kao) imam folikul od 15 mm  :Shock: , i to na desnom jajniku na kojemu nije bilo utvrđene ovulacije od operacije endometrioze prije tri godine. Još sam doktora uvjeravala da krivo nešto vidi  :Grin: . Zatim, ako ću računati od krvarenja predzadnjega, danas je 15. dc i opet mi je čudno jer ovulaciju imam zadnje dvije godine između 10. i 12. dana, a ovako ispada da će biti 17. ili 18 dc (valjda je biokemijska poremetila ciklus). Uglavnom, preporuka ciljani odnos preko vikenda (napravila sam LH za svaki slučaj i poprilično je debela crta).
Razlog krvarenju je polip (evo nešto što još nisam imala  :Rolling Eyes: ) i naravno da ću ga morati ukloniti, dakle slijedi histeroskopija.
Pola godine pauziram od ginića i eto veselja na prvom pregledu.

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Vikki*, dakle, prepuna si iznenađenja... ali čak mi se to s polipom čini bolja varijanta od ostalih (hormonalni poremećaji, menga 2put mjesečno...) - histeroskopija je stvarno piece of cake, pogotovo ako je radiš u viliju. a ni klasična nije problem. osim, naravno, samog odlaska u bolnicu i gnjavaže oko toga...

*Tikice*, pa moramo vibrati iz petnih žila, stalo, kažeš, krvarenje  :Smile:  zanimljivo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*Rikikiki, Andream i Tiki* - za dobru sinkronizaciju u ponedjeljak!!! - vas tri s vašim folikulima  :Smile:

----------


## Mojca

Tiki, Tikice, Rikikiki, Andream ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 

(Ovo je vibranje iz noćne smjene!)  :Smile:  

Koke...  :Smile:

----------


## Mojca

Koke, koju folnu uzimate?

----------


## AuroraBlu

Ja uzimam već godinama, uz kraće pauze, od Twinlaba folnu.

----------


## tikica_69

Jutarnji test, toliko veliki minus da se skoro vidi  :Laughing: 
Ajde, sad znam da mogu prestati gutati utrice....
I sad si idem kupiti nekaj skupo bas za inat  :Grin:

----------


## sara38

Za curke u ponedjeljak ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Heart: !

A dok smo mi lomili sinoć po vani (čitaj ja i MM) sa još jednom dragom forumašicom i njenim M (šaljem im  :Kiss: ), vidim jutros se tulumarilo i u labu (Lipo će kuća naprid!). 
Rezultat: dva 8-stanična i jedan 6-stanični embrij. Nadam se da ću se susrest s njima u ponedjeljak  :Gumi-gumi: 
Svima u klubu  :Kiss:

----------


## andream

sara, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za vesele tulumaše.
Vikki, pa to zvuči jako dobro, evo malo i za kućnu ~~~~~~~~~~~~
Tiki, poznat mi je taj osjećaj nagrađivanja, ja sam se neki dan isto lijepo počastila, a uvijek onda mogu dati obrazloženje da sam pod hormonima ...  :Smile: 
Svima u klubu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## tiki_a

Ponovo ooooooo sara38  :Klap: , e pa nadam se da će uskoro biti i jeeeee sara38  :Smile: , neka do kraja ostane u tom tonu!
vikki, stalno me iznenadi tvoja mica maca. A tvoj folikul lijepe veličine, to me više ne iznenađuje  :Laughing: . Potpisujem AB vezano za polip.
tikica_69, uh  :Sad: . Nek' makar šoping bude s dobrim osjećajem.
Noćna je sigurno već na nogama  :Smile: 
Izgleda da se želim glumiti vuka samotnjaka, moja moguća punkcija u utorak. Jutros me počeo boljeti desni jajnik što je bio dobar znak da mi ipak desno kreće taj pravi folikul. Ali tek je 12 mm. Dr. me naručila sutra za uzv, ali ne mogu se više toliko vozikati, pa smo se dogovorile za štopericu sutra. Ionako je prirodnjak rizičan; ako mi je ciklus dobar, sutra predveče mora biti na 15 mm, prekosutra bi bio 17 mm što je za mene prekasno. Mislim da je velika šansa da ga ulovimo pod uvjetom da je ciklus dobar. Jednim malim dijelom putujem kroz šumu za Zg, ma jutros je bilo prelijepo, grane pune snijega nadvile se na cestu...

----------


## sara38

Vidim da neće biti samo akcija u ponedjeljak, bit će Tiki jeeeeeeee!

----------


## andream

A mene ovaj put ništa ne boli, nemam ni naznaka sluzi koja obično kreće pred ovulaciju, tako da mislim da bi mogao biti dobar tajming... naravno ako će se i dalje pokretati i neće stati u mjestu. I ako će biti JS. I ako... mali milion, ali neka ga, rekla sam da neću razbijati glavu ovaj put (možda samo malo  :Smile:

----------


## sara38

Ja sam se jučer počastila za jednu feštu u Zg (kao ništa nemam u ormaru, a kad ga otvoriš sve ispada van) pravdajući se MM da je to zato jer ću danas biti u bedu. E sad, moram naći neko bolje objašnjenje  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## cranky

> Za curke u ponedjeljak ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!
> 
> A dok smo mi lomili sinoć po vani (čitaj ja i MM) sa još jednom dragom forumašicom i njenim M (šaljem im ), vidim jutros se tulumarilo i u labu (Lipo će kuća naprid!). 
> Rezultat: dva 8-stanična i jedan 6-stanični embrij. Nadam se da ću se susrest s njima u ponedjeljak 
> Svima u klubu


Za ponedjeljak ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:

----------


## m arta

tiki_a, super, navijam za utorak.~~~~~~~~~~ :Very Happy: 
sra38~~~~~~~~~~ :Klap: 
viki, drago mi je da nisi odustala.  :Smile: 
andream, rikiki ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## mare41

sara, nadam se samo da nisi lomila s čekalicom (drugi put napiši s kim si da se ne patim :Laughing: ), šaljem ~~~~~~~~za ponedjeljak
cranky, ko što si rekla-ista mater :Smile:  :Zaljubljen: 
tiki~~~~~~~~
vikki-histeroskopija je zakon :Smile: 
m arta, jel se polako spremate?
cure :Heart:

----------


## sretna35

> *Vikki*, dakle, prepuna si iznenađenja... ali čak mi se to s polipom čini bolja varijanta od ostalih (hormonalni poremećaji, menga 2put mjesečno...) - histeroskopija je stvarno piece of cake, pogotovo ako je radiš u viliju. a ni klasična nije problem. osim, naravno, samog odlaska u bolnicu i gnjavaže oko toga...
> 
> *Tikice*, pa moramo vibrati iz petnih žila, stalo, kažeš, krvarenje  zanimljivo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> *Rikikiki, Andream i Tiki* - za dobru sinkronizaciju u ponedjeljak!!! - vas tri s vašim folikulima


ja ovo moram potpisati

----------


## zeljana

Nadam se da će dobro početi sedmica :Smile: 
Svima srećno u ponedjeljak ~~~~~~~~~~ :Klap: 
tiki_a srećno u utorak  :Heart:

----------


## tigrical

*Mare41 * bile smo pristojne...

----------


## rozalija

> Nadam se da će dobro početi sedmica
> Svima srećno u ponedjeljak ~~~~~~~~~~
> tiki_a srećno u utorak


X

----------


## tiki_a

Jutro koke  :Coffee: 
Ovaj puta se puno osluškujem, ne bi li se uvjerila da rastu  :Grin: . Jutros je boljelo, znači rastu. Samo ne znam zašto mi je i lijevi ječe bolan, a tamo je neki nepravilan folikul. Krenula sam i s LH, uglavnom zabavno je. Jedino moram paziti da ne zaboravim večeras na štopericu.
Riječankama i njima pridruženim  :Heart: 
februar 2011.  :Zaljubljen: 
Koke  :Heart:

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Tiki,* da zaboravit na štopericu...  :Laughing: dakle, tebi stvarno ne moramo reći ono famozno: opusti se  :Smile:  jer ti to jesi - što je stvarno dobro  :Smile:

----------


## andream

Jutro uz finu bijelu (meni tek sad, dijete me budilo "n" puta u noći).
I mene bolucka i to sad više desno, ali nekako mi i dalje ne ide u glavu da će punkcija biti 11 dc. Da li lijekovi (femara, klomifen) mogu pomaknuti ovulaciju prije, što mislite iz iskustva?

----------


## tikica_69

tiki_a, ja sad zadnji put isto skoro zaboravila. Da nije bilo MM ode sve k vrapcu  :Grin: 
Jos uvijek nikakvih naznaka da cu procuriti...ako ne dodje, u utorak cu po protokolu otici izvaditi betu, onako, reda radi  :Wink: 
andream, sara, rikikiki, tiki_a - ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart: 
I svima ostalima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Klap:

----------


## sretna35

*tiki_a* za action ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ i a ne zaboraviš štopericu  :Laughing: 

*andream* meni na klomifenu (što bi bilo a la femara) punkcija 13 dan, uvijek pa tako i u dobitnom ciklusu, točno na sredini ciklusa jer su mi ciklusi 26-28 dana, Luči rekao to je  ciklus 27

*vikki*

----------


## tiki_a

Narihtam si ja alarm na mobitelu za svaki slučaj  :Grin: 
andream, tebi je u pon. tek 11-ti d.c.? Zar nisi i inače na taj dan na punkciji? Mislim ... zašto misliš da je rano? I kod mene je tako, ovaj puta 11.d.c. (ako ima nešto), inače 10. ili 11., jedino je folikul bio puno manji.

----------


## andream

da, 11 dc. to bi značilo da mi je ciklus 25 dana a inače nije tako kratki, obično je 29-33 dana. Zato sam i pitala da li lijekovi možda pomiču ovulaciju naprijed.

----------


## m arta

cranky, zaboravih komentirati lijepi avatar, to je nova slikica? :Smile: 

tiki, i ja si uvijek narihtam alarm na mobu. ko bi to pamtio. :Cool: 

mare, pripremamo se. malo je bilo problema sa prolaktinom, ali na  ponovljenoj pretragi sve o.k., pa nastavljamo dalje.

vidjela sam da si komentirala na temo KBO.... nisam više tamo hjela pisati, puna mi kapa KBO-a. zar nije po "novom zakonu" protiv kojeg se borimo, da se smiju oploditi samo 3 JS bez obzira koliko ih ima. jer ja zaista ne kužim šta je bilo u slučaju sa missy. ispada da su njoj oplođene 5 js.
da me netko krivo ne shvati, meni je drago zbog missy, ali mi nije jasno da nemamo svi isti tretman. :Mad:

----------


## mare41

m arta, nisam ni ja htjela tupiti, al nisam mogla ne komentirati- naravno da si ti u pravu-svi znamo kakve gluposti je donio zakon, a ti si osjetila na svojoj koži, nažalost, a kod vas rade, kao što sam rekla, čudno, da ne upotrijebim neku drugu riječ, kad ćete na put?
cure~~~~~~za nesenilne štopke i ugodne punkcije.

----------


## ina33

Cure, sretno svima!

Vikki, držim palčeve, ako treba savjeti oko histero - pitaj!

----------


## mare41

Pošto kažu da (većina) polipa nastaje zbog manjka progesterona-još je malo polipuša u ovom klubu.
Većina vas je vidjela temu na filozofskom kutku, gdje jedna forumašica traži kap dobrote, al evo, skrećem pažnju.

----------


## gričanka

*Riki, Andream* ,vibram svom snagom za bezbolne punkcije i dobre JS danas, a i sutra za Tiki_u ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Heart: 
*Sara, Tikica69* ~~~~~~~~~~~ za bete  :Heart: 
*Vikki* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~za Prag (a i za mace)  :Heart: 
Kokice ...  :Love:

----------


## rikikiki

Da javim situaciju!!
Dobila sam dvije stanice, a Andream su pukli folikuli .. ujutro na kontroli su bili na mjestu, baš lijepa dva od 20 i 22 cm i do punkcije pobjegli :Rolling Eyes: !
Ona je ostala na inseminaciji, a ja odoh popiti utriće i normabelčić pa ću malo odspavati, a sutra zovem da vidim kakva je bila noć!
Tiki ... vibr za sutra :Love:

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Rikikiki*, za blizance!!!  :Very Happy: 

*Andream*,  :Sad:  eto, zato ja ne bi imala živaca za prirodnjake, ali tebi i inseminacija može pomoć, zato ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za 2 super kvalitetne femarske stanice!

*Vikki*  :Heart:

----------


## Pato

sretno svima!

----------


## vikki

*Riki*, *andream* ~~~~~~~~~~~~ !

----------


## mare41

> *Riki*, *andream* ~~~~~~~~~~~~ !


 X
Cure, oćemo razmišljati o predbožićnoj kavi? 20. ili 21. ili 22. 12.?

----------


## ina33

Cure, pls, da ne tražim, kad se ono najbolje vide polipi - koji dc ih je najbolje ić ćirit?

----------


## mare41

ina, obavezno do ovulacije, to je najbitnije, a u pravilu do nekog 10. dana

----------


## ina33

Thnx!

----------


## jadro

Rikikiki, super..ajde nek ovaj put bude bolje od prošlog, ajde, ajde  :Smile:

----------


## andream

riki, bila si brža od mene  :Smile: 
istina, folikuli puknuli u tih sat vremena ali eto, po riječima biologa spermiogram je ovaj puta odličan, pa ako su i folikuli puni, imamo se čemu nadati.

----------


## Mojca

Rikikiki, Adream, držim fige...  :Smile:  
Meni paše kava 22.12. tad sam na godišnjem...

----------


## AuroraBlu

Meni je svejedno za datume oko kave.
*Ina*, Radončić je rekao 8.dc da se najbolje vidi, dakle, da, prije ovulacije.

----------


## mare41

Može onda kava 22.? Neki su već odbili 21. :Smile: 
riki i andream~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## taca70

> Može onda kava 22.? Neki su već odbili 21.
> riki i andream~~~~~~~~~~~~


Moze kava 22.12.
Pridruzujem se ~~~~~~ iako se jezim od prirodnjaka. To bi bilo too much za moje slabasne zivce.

----------


## tiki_a

rikikiki pa odlično ti ide, šaljem puno ~~~~~~za sutrašnje dobre vijesti
andream, uh, takvih folikula mi je najviše žao jer su bili taman kako treba za punkciju, u pitanju je vjerojatno pola sata. Ja doživjeh pucanje na stolu prije punkcije, igla je već bila na svom mjestu... Srećom pa tm ima dobar nalaz i zato su šanse za T sasvim pristojne~~~~~~~da plivači pronađu 2 js.
Mene bolucka lijevi jajnik, desni na kojem kao raste dobar folikul je dosta miran tako da više nisam sigurna koji je zapravo bio vodeći, lijevi nepravilan ili desni pravilan. Saznat ću uskoro, uglavnom LH jučer nije bila pozitivna prije štoperice.

----------


## andream

Tiki, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sutrašnju punkciju.
Mene svako malo kopkaju ona dva folikula koja su bila baš pravi primjerci, ali eto bar sad znam da je za mene femara moguća dobitna kombinacija. Osim toga, treba potrošiti i preostale tabletice iz kutije  :Smile: 
Svima u klubu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ od nas.

----------


## m arta

rikiki, sretno!

andream, svaka čast na strpljenju, želim da ti bude uspješna inseminacija.

tiki_a ~~~~~

mare, ma nemam riječi za situaciju u kbo. 

intenzivno vršim pretrage za Prag i nadam se da bi M mogla doći oko 15.01.2011. pa počinjemo sa pikanjem.
(danas sam vadila krv, sve je o.k. osim povišene masnoće  :Cool:

----------


## sara38

*Rikiki* sretno!
*Andream i Vikki*  :Heart:  :Heart: !
Tiki ajmoo, šaljem puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Heart: !
Meni jučer vraćene dvije blastice (kaže biolog odlične :Embarassed: )
Svim kokama šaljem puno  :Kiss:

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Sara*,  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  za dvije fenomenalne blastice!!!

*m arta* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za siječanj!!!

----------


## taca70

Sara38, stvarno je rijetko vidjeti da netko u nasem klubu dode do blastice a tek 2....... ~~~~~~~ da budu dobitne.

----------


## rikikiki

Oplođene obje  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Još moram sutra nazvati da vidim kako napreduju i da se dogovorim za eventualan transfer!
Ovo je prvi puta da nam je rađen IVF ... do sada uvijek ICSI.

Tiki_a, nestrpljivo čekam da nam javiš dobru vijest ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Heart:

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Rikikiki*, pa to su stvarno super vijesti!!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## mare41

Sara :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: , a sad "cool" čekanje :Smile: 
riki, bravooo
tiki, čekamo vijesti

----------


## sara38

*Rikikiki* bravo za IVF  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  i dvije!

----------


## andream

Riki, super vijest ~~~~~~~~~~~~ a sad da i dalje lijepo napreduju ~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## m arta

sara38  :Very Happy:

----------


## gričanka

Koke i kokice  :Klap:  ... ovdje baš pršti od akrivnosti! Šaljem hrpu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ svima kojima je potrebno:
* *Andream* ... neka baš inseminacija bude uspješna
* *Rikikiki* ... super za blastice i za ET
* *Sara* ... za veeeliku tetu betu i mirno čekanje
* *Tiki_a* .... za uspješnu i bezbolnu punkciju danas
* *M arta* ... za pripreme
I još... može kofi 22.12. baš se veselim vidjeti vas  :Very Happy: 
Koke ...  :Love:

----------


## Mojca

Drage moje, od posla ne stižem pratiti zbivanja  :Sad:  Gričanka hvala što si fino sažela.  :Smile:  
Rintam ko konj, a u srcu sam s vama! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## vikki

*Riki*, *sara*, super vijesti  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: !!

----------


## tikica_69

Gricanka je to tako lijepo sve obuhvatila i sazela da mogu jedino potpisati sve sto je napisala  :Klap: 
Ja nemam nikavih naznaka da cu procuriti, a trebala sam i po danima ciklusa i po tome sto vec ne uzimam Utrogestan tri dana  :Confused: 
Ne kuzim....napravila 3 testa od dva razlicita proizvodjaca....negativni.
Sve si mislim ima li to veze sa ovim mojim desnim jajnikom kojeg zadnji put nisu uopce mogli naci UZV-om koliko se povukao gore... :Sad:

----------


## ina33

*Riki*, super  :Smile: ! Sretno svima ~~~~~!!!

----------


## tiki_a

sara38, kako to dobro zvuči, dvije blastice  :Very Happy: . I još super vijest za dva tjedna~~~~~
rikikiki, IVF i obje, BRAVO! 
Kod mene opet bez punkcije. Desno folikul previsoko i dr. je rekla da je rizično punktirati ga. Prihvatila sam, a što ću drugo. Eto već dva ok ciklusa i bez punkcije, baš mi ne ide. Žalost me već prošla. Ipak je prirodnjak u pitanju, tako valjda mora biti. Tako sam bila smotana da sam iz klinike otišla bez plaćanja 2 uzv-a, pamet mi se prosvijetlila kad sam u kafiću popila kavu. Ma zapravo još sam uvijek bljak. I sad nek' se bacim na kućnu radinost, baš i nemam motivacije  :Grin:

----------


## andream

Joj tiki, žao mi je. Točno znam koji je to osjećaj, iako mi se jučer dogodilo baš suprotno - sve je bilo nadohvat ruke pa pobjeglo... ne znam jel to još gore. A za kućnu - podebljali smo i mi, iako s grčem u želucu  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## AuroraBlu

Uh, *Tiki*  :Heart:  A jesi li ti probala femaru?

----------


## m arta

tiki, žao mi je. :Sad:

----------


## vikki

*Tiki*, baš mi je žao  :Heart: . Kao što kažeš, tako je to s prirodnjacima, imala sam ih samo dva i nije došlo do transfera, jednom pobjegla stanica, jednom prazni folikuli.

----------


## tiki_a

> Uh, *Tiki*  A jesi li ti probala femaru?


AuroraBlu, s femarom je uspjela moja vršnjakinja Mona Lisa, mislim i iva_luca tako da sam i ja prije godinu dana odlučila probati i to. Ali nije bilo dobro. Dva neujednačena folikula, onaj dobar je ovul. neposredno prije ulaska igle. Nakon femare ciklus mi se nije baš brzo stabilizirao, sa M je bilo ok, ali O loše pa loše. Od menopura nikad tako, menopur mi je broj 1 u stimulacijama.

----------


## tigrical

*Mare* isprazni inbox.

----------


## tikica_69

tiki_a  :Sad: 
Ni meni Femara nije nikako sjela  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## sretna35

> Koke i kokice  ... ovdje baš pršti od akrivnosti! Šaljem hrpu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ svima kojima je potrebno:
> * *Andream* ... neka baš inseminacija bude uspješna
> * *Rikikiki* ... super za blastice i za ET
> * *Sara* ... za veeeliku tetu betu i mirno čekanje
> * *Tiki_a* .... za uspješnu i bezbolnu punkciju danas
> * *M arta* ... za pripreme
> I još... može kofi 22.12. baš se veselim vidjeti vas 
> Koke ...


gričanka draga i ja te moram i jopet potpisati kad si tako sveobuhvatna i cjelovita

i da i ja bih se rado družila na kofiju, 22 je baš dobar datum

----------


## taca70

Ne znam zasto meni ta Femara ulijeva neku nadu, valjda zato sto ju jos nisam probala.

----------


## sara38

*Tiki*   :Love:

----------


## rikikiki

Naše mrvice su danas 2-stanična i 4-stanična ... obje bez fragmentacija :Zaljubljen: 
Sutra je transfer ... baš se veselim :Very Happy:

----------


## vikki

> Naše mrvice su danas 2-stanična i 4-stanična ... obje bez fragmentacija
> Sutra je transfer ... baš se veselim


 :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Mojca

Rikikiki, vibram iz sve snage!  :Smile:

----------


## tikica_69

> Rikikiki, vibram iz sve snage!


I ja, i ja  :Very Happy: 
Ja danas podigla svoje pikice za sijecanj  :Wink:

----------


## sretna35

*rikikiki* predivne vijesti iz laba za sutrašnji transfer ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*tikica* da ti bude uspješna pikica u siječnju ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*taca70* da ti femara budede BINGO ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~

----------


## sara38

*Rikikiki* za sutra ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Heart: !

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Rikikiki*, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za blizance  :Smile: 

*Taco*, ali ti ne ideš sad u 1.mj. s femarom nego s pravom stimulacijom, ili???

----------


## tiki_a

> Ne znam zasto meni ta Femara ulijeva neku nadu, valjda zato sto ju jos nisam probala.


Točno tako je bilo i samnom. Valja probati, zašto ne kad nije komplicirano. Jedino me uplašila apotekarka na Dolcu, kaže da prvi puta čuje da se femara daje u MPO, a žena ima iskustva, samo izgleda da ona f. nije prodala osim za teže bolesti. Jedva mi je prodala bez recepta, e tada sam ih se malo i ja uplašila.

tikica_69 bravo za siječanj!
rikikiki, za drugi dan jaaaaako lijepo, kažu da nije dobro ako se prebrzo dijele, a kod tebe baš taman. Za sutra!~~~~~~

----------


## andream

Meni je pak femara otkriće i ako sad ne uspije, bar znam da s njom opet krećemo krajem siječnja ili početkom veljače. Ja sam ih dobila u apoteci isključivo na temelju papira od dr T kad mi je pisao protokol.
Mislim da je to individualno i da treba probati. Meni je inače dr T kod dogovaranja rekao onako usput, klomifen ili femara, sve je to isto. A za femaru da manje stanjuje endometrij nego klomifen.

----------


## tiki_a

E, da, femara manje stanjuje endić, iz tog razloga nikada nisam htjela probati klomifen.

----------


## andream

Meni je sad pred ovulaciju endić bio malo više od 9, dok sam na klomifenima uvijek trebala piti estrofem.

----------


## Mojca

Drage moje, javljam da je došao kraj statiranju i zabušavanju kod mene... Čekam menzes i krećem sa kontracepcijom.  :Smile:  
(Sutra, možda prekosutra... teško je znati s mojim nepredvidivim ciklusima.)

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Mojca*, jesu li ti oni rekli da piješ kontracepciju mjesec prije ili si ti to sama?  :Smile: 

Femara je citostatik, dakle, osnovno liječenje za maligne bolesti. Zato se ni ne može dobiti na recept hzzo-a u mpo. To da dr. T.kaže femara/klomifen - svejedno - to je novost. Do prije pola godine nije bio oduševljen femarom, jer kao, premalo se zna o njenom korištenju u mpo. I mene definitivno privlači!

----------


## Mojca

Oni su rekli. A da nisu, vjerovatno bi ja to sama.  :Smile:

----------


## ina33

Riki, super  :Smile: !

Tiki_a, žao mi je... Ja sam u životu imala 2 prirodnjaka, oba bez aspirirane JS, a prekrasno izgledajući folikuli, jedan je bio femarski... ...

----------


## tikica_69

Meni nikad nije pobjegao folikul u prirodnjaku i samo jednom je bio prazan, sve ostalo je bio pogodak, no kvaliteta JS je vec drugi par rukavica, a odradila sam ih jedno 7, 8...  :Yes: 
A sto se Femare tice, meni bas sve obratno...ona mi je stanjila endo tako da je do ET-a jedva bio 7mm i morala sam na Estrofem, a od 3 folikula, dvije JS, od cega se jedna nije htjela ni pomaknut. Definitivno najbolje reagiram na Klomifen + koji Gonalcic i tu dobivam najvise i najkvalitetnije JS, od 4-5 folikula, uvjek 2-3 JS i to zaista uvijek dobre kvalitete.
No, uvijek se nadam da cu na tim zescim stimulacijama dobiti jos kvalitetnije, pa cu zato uskoro probati svoj treci pravi stimulirani  :Grin:

----------


## andream

Riki, ~~~~~~ za uspješan transfer danas.
Tikica, pls očisti inbox.

----------


## tikica_69

Evo jesam...sorry  :Grin:

----------


## rikikiki

Bok društvo!!!
Upravo sam se vratila s transfera (tj. s ručka nakon transfera ... morali smo to proslaviti, a ujedno nam je i 4. godišnjica braka). Dakle, vraćena su dva embrića, jedan 4-stanični i jedan 8-stanični. Mališani su se dobro napapali i sad idu malko odmoriti! Pusa svima!!

Inače ... i meni se ta femara uvijek jako sviđala.

----------


## mare41

riki, bravo, ~~~~~~~~

----------


## vikki

*Riki* ~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:

----------


## Mojca

Riki, da bude godišnjica za pamćenje!
 :Smile:

----------


## Jelena

riki ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Kiss:

----------


## aleksandraj

riki~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Very Happy: 
a zar i femara stanuje endic...osim cikle sto je jos dobro uzimati

----------


## andream

ananas

----------


## tiki_a

Svaka čast rikić  :Klap: 
Mojca, konačno i ti u pravu akciju, podsjetila si me na koku Mona Lisu kad je tako startala i unutar te aktivne godine objavila T. ~~~~~~za istu priču.
sara38, što se radi, izležavanje ili?

----------


## tiki_a

aleksandraj, zar nećeš posjetiti CITO još ove godine?

----------


## aleksandraj

ma sada su blagdani. Idem svojima u OS.Imam femaru, cekam samo vjesticu (prvi - drugi mjesec) i krecem. doc. je samo rekao da javim datum kada dobijem. Istrosili smo se oko sahrane i svega pa se moramo i financ. oporaviti

----------


## Mojca

Tiki...   :Smile:

----------


## sretna35

> ananas


ja se davila u ananasu nakon dobitnog transfera (srećom pa su u Konzumu stalno bile akcije komad za 6 ili 10 kn)

----------


## sara38

> sara38, što se radi, izležavanje ili?


Tiki, liječim se od mamurluka jutros. Feštalo se sinoć (dobra sam bila, nisam puno skakala  :Embarassed: ). Kaže meni MM sinoć prije nego ću krenuti da ako se vratim jutros do 7, da bi mogla s njim na zornicu  :Laughing: . 

Riki ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!

----------


## gričanka

*Tiki_a* ... em mu miša, stvarno mi je žao!  :Love: 
*Tiki69*... nek su pikice na sigurnom, i nek bude treća sreća!
*Riki, Sara* ~~~~~~~~~~ za beturinu!
*Mojca, Aleksandraj, Marta* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za start
Koke , svima veliki i čvrsti i topli  :Love:  &  :Kiss: 

(P.S. It`s a boy  :Zaljubljen:  ... a razmatrali i birali smo samo ženska imena  :Grin:  )

----------


## andream

Gričanka, ~~~~~~~~~~~ za dečkića, evo vam sad slatke muke oko biranja imena.

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Gričanka*, dakle, nije sramežljiva curica nego sramežljivi dečkić  :Smile:  Imate još dovoljno vremena za pravo ime  :Heart:

----------


## Mojca

Gričanka, dečko, veliš?  :Smile:  Samozatajni neki dečko, kad se tako dugo razotkriti...   :Smile:

----------


## Mimek

> (P.S. It`s a boy  ... a razmatrali i birali smo samo ženska imena  )


 :Very Happy:  baš mi je to super. Veselimo se frendu. Sve sami dečki. A i Ticker ti je blu


svima puno ~~~~~~~~ za sve što vam treba

----------


## tikica_69

Gricanka, super.....jednoga dana kad rodis curicu, imati ce starijeg brata da je cuva  :Wink:

----------


## tiki_a

Oho ho gričanka, dečkić  :Zaljubljen:  
sara38 pa ti se stvarno puno izležavaš  :Laughing: 
Koke  :Heart:  (još malo pa će nam po sili zakona u klub ući još jedna buduća koka - linalena  :Smile: )

----------


## sretna35

*gričanka*  za dječaka (i ja razmatrala samo ženska imena prije UZV-a koji nam je otkrio spol)naime, sve je išlo prema curici: u obitelji MM svi imaju samo djevojčice, ja imala feeling za curicu, a ipak smo uspjeli pronaći i muško ime koje nam se sviđa

----------


## tiki_a

I naše su priče stalno oko curice  :Smile:

----------


## andream

Mi smo blagoslovljeni sa zmajčicom, a u sljedećoj trudnoći ne bih pitala spol ... eh, mašta...

----------


## giga

Pozdrav 

neznam zašto se prije nisam javljala u ovu temu ali nikad nije kasno tek sam 11 mjeseci 39+

napisala sam u odbrojavanju pa i tu da napišem , 06.12. ET (3) 8-stanični i dva 4-stanična , beta predviđena 27.12. ali radim je u ponedjeljak 20-og. , za sad sve OK , dvanaesti dpt prolazi  
ostalo sve piše u potpisu

sretno svima

----------


## mare41

giga, dobro nam došla, ~~~~~~~~~iz sve snage za ponedjeljak i dodajem za sve: Neko to od gore vidi sve (i jedva čekam :Smile: )

----------


## tiki_a

giga  :Heart:  dobro došla u klub i nadam se da će u ponedjeljak ovdje biti veselo~~~~~~~

----------


## m arta

gričanka, super za dečkića, mi isto razmišljamo samo o curici.  :Smile: 
giga, dobro došla i ugledala 20.-tog veliki plus :Klap:

----------


## tikica_69

giga, welcome to the club  :Heart:

----------


## Mojca

Giga dobro nam došla... i uskoro veliku betu objavila... 

Zanimljivo... i mi više pričamo o curici, tek tu i tamo spomenemo dečka.  :Smile:

----------


## sretna35

*giga* sretno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Heart:  i dobro nam došla

----------


## enya22

*giga* dobro dosla i ~~~~~~~ za 20.12.! 

Ja sam isto u 1. trudnoci vise razmisljala o zenskim imenima, a kad nas je deckic iznenadio, pronasli smo preeeedivno ime za njega. I sad za bracu imamo lijepo ime u pripremi... decki su tako slatki!  :Heart:  Moj M. je velika maza.

----------


## vikki

*Gričanka*  :Zaljubljen: 
*Giga*, dobro došla i ~~~~~~~~~~~ !
*Sara* ~~~~~~~~~~ !
Cure  :Heart:

----------


## sretna35

cure :Heart:

----------


## sara38

*Giga* dobro došla k nama i za danas ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Zaljubljen:  :Heart: !

----------


## mare41

Giga~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Sara, još malo~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## giga

hvala cure na podrškama , ali moja beta danas na 14 dnt je 0,100 - znači 0 
jučer se pojavilo nešto smečkasto , rekla mi je sestra na odjelu da nastavim sa utrićima i ako ne dođe M za tjedan dana ponovim betu

----------


## mare41

giga, draga, žao mi je jako.....šta vi u  rijeci tako dugo čekate bete? Prag traži 17. dan i to mi se čini užano dugo, al 21 dan...?? Kakav je plan za dalje? Ovo je 17. ET? Drži se :Love:

----------


## giga

> giga, draga, žao mi je jako.....šta vi u  rijeci tako dugo čekate bete? Prag traži 17. dan i to mi se čini užano dugo, al 21 dan...?? Kakav je plan za dalje? Ovo je 17. ET? Drži se


a da ovisi o doktoru , profesorica koja me vodi traži betu na 21 dan ali ja ju uvijek vadim oko 14-og dana
imam još tri zamrznute JS i već sam naručena za drugi mjesec, 
ako se ne promjeni zakon da ponovo počmu sa zamrzavanjem oplođenih JS onda ću morat u Sloveniju jer me godine lagano stišću

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Giga*,  :Sad: 

Neće se zakon promijeniti u bliskoj budućnosti... nažalost. Jesi li kontrolirala imunologiju i trombofiliju?

----------


## giga

> *Giga*, 
> 
> Neće se zakon promijeniti u bliskoj budućnosti... nažalost. Jesi li kontrolirala imunologiju i trombofiliju?


a nadam se da će se netko možda opameti i početi pomagat neplodnim ljudima
jesam imam nalaz koji pokazuje lagnu trombofiliju i povišena antifosfolipidna AT , u Rijeci ne daju fragmin prije nego se čuje srce ali sam ga ja uzimala po preporuci imunologa i eto opet ništa
još trebam napraviti nalaz štitnjače

----------


## mare41

giga, nisi dosad radila TSH ili? A kako reagiraš na stimulaciju? Treba svakako razmislit otići negdje vani, ako je reakcija dobra.

----------


## ina33

*Giga*, welcome back i jako mi je žao, svaku toliko promislim na tebe. Na tvom mjestu, ubrzala bih razmišljanje za vani, tj. ne bih razmišljala, nego bih otišla, ako je ikako moguće. Također, otišla bih kod dr. R-a u ZG da pokrijem eventualnosti oko ponavljajućih spontanih, i to bih sve ubrzala, ako je ikako moguće.

----------


## giga

> giga, nisi dosad radila TSH ili? A kako reagiraš na stimulaciju? Treba svakako razmislit otići negdje vani, ako je reakcija dobra.


nisam nikad vadila TSH , na stimulaciju odlično reagiram sad se malo smanjio broj folikula ali to pripisujemo godinama ( prije sam imala i po 30 , 20 sad je to palo na 10 ) , da morat ću potražit pomoć u Slo

----------


## ina33

*Giga*, morat ćeš sve to puno ubrzati plus naći i nekog drugog dr, nakon toliko IVF-ova i spontanih to da nisi nikad vadila TSH zabrinjava. Odi do dr. R, nek ti napiše što i gdje trebaš napraviti. Smanjivanje folikula jest zbog godina, sad ti nastaje dobna panika lagano, iako još dobro reagiraš, ali sad moraš ubrzati i ciljano i napraviti sve žive pretrage i sve moguće, plus izmaknut se zakonu koji dozvoljava oplodnju samo 3 js. Tj., neka ti KB Rijeka bude isto opcija, ali da te nitko nije slao na TSH nakon cijele priče mi je čudno, tako da je bolje otić nekome tko će imat vremena za tebe, evo, primjerice, u MBu je TSH jedna od osnovnih stvari koje se gledaju.... Odi do dr. R da ti složi bateriju pretraga, jer to ti, recimo, neće MB slagat, pa onda iskombiniraj negdje postupak di nema hrvatskog zakona - Maribor (čekanje postupka godinu dana, pa u međuvremenu idi još jnegdje), dr. Reš iz Postojne/Ljubljane (nema čekanja, jeftinijie je), Prag (nema čekanja, cijena kao MB otprilike) - ovisno o tome što vam je logistički jednostavnije.

----------


## giga

> *Giga*, welcome back i jako mi je žao, svaku toliko promislim na tebe. Na tvom mjestu, ubrzala bih razmišljanje za vani, tj. ne bih razmišljala, nego bih otišla, ako je ikako moguće. Također, otišla bih kod dr. R-a u ZG da pokrijem eventualnosti oko ponavljajućih spontanih, i to bih sve ubrzala, ako je ikako moguće.


 dr.-u R sam se mailom obratila i on mi je preporučio fragmin i provjeru štitnjače

a svakako mi je jedino rješenje negdje vani

----------


## giga

cure hvala na savjetima  :Zaljubljen: 

moram nešto mjenjat podhitno  :Yes:

----------


## sara38

*Giga* draga, užasno mi je žao.  :Love:  :Heart:

----------


## m arta

samo da se nadovežem u svezi cijene u Pragu, cijena je puno veća nego u Mariboru i Ljubljani.
npr. ja sam prvo kontaktirala sa dr Rešom i napisao mi je kolika će biti cijena ICSI-a, a u Pragu je duplo od te cijene.
al, mi vjerujemo da plaćamo i bolje uvjete i bolje dr-e u Pragu i zato idemo tamo. :Smile:

----------


## m arta

zaboravih napisati da u Pragu u cijenu postupka ulaze i folikumetrije i spermiogram, a mislim da se to u Slo plaća posebno.

----------


## mare41

m arta, Reš je jeftiniji od MB, a MB od Praga :Smile: , s time da se i Reš i Mb posebno naplaćuju ovo što si rekla i Reš nema anesteziju.
Nego, sad mi jedna cura dala misliti o Brnu......

----------


## Nikolina-Zagreb

Molim informaciju o pretragama koje za Maribor 'pokriva' naše zdravstveno za dob 41, jer sam trenutno malo izvan tih informacija, a možda su se mijenjale od kada sam zadnji puta to obavljala (a bila sam i mlađa), a trebali bi MM i ja obaviti sljedeće:

- MARKERI HEPATITISA B i C
- HIV 1 i HIV 2
- TPHA ili VDRL ili WARE
- CHLAMIDIA u serumu 

- FSH,LH,PRL,estradiol i TSH,T3 i T4 između 2. i 5.dana ciklusa.

Koliko se sjećam, ove posljednje sam obavljala u Vinogradskoj - da li mi je tamo najbrže, najjednostavnije ili mi preporučujete neku drugu adresu na kojoj što više, lakše mogu obaviti? 
Da li mi uputnice izdaje moja ginekologica?
Hvala

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Nikolina*, sve uputnice ti daje tvoja ginekologica. Hepatitis, hiv, vdrl i KG vadiš u Zavodu za transfuziju (Petrova 3) - ne naručuje se, samo se dođe s uputnicom (1 za sve)

Bris na chlamidiju ti uzme tvoja ginekologica pa ti to sama odneseš u Mirogojsku ili Rockfellerovu.

A hormone možeš u Vinogradskoj ili u nekoj drugoj bolnici - ali, koliko znam, svugdje se sad naručuje. Možeš i u privatnom laboratoriju (cijena je oko 150 kn po hormonu)

----------


## Nikolina-Zagreb

AuroraBlu, hvala na svim informacijama. Ako se još nečega sjetiš/sjetite, slobodno dodajte - sve informacije su mi dobro došle, jer mi je malo komplicirano s vremenom (kao i mnogima), pa mi točne i korisne informacije pomažu da sve obavim lakše/brže. Moja ginekologica izdaje uputnice i za moga supruga, zar ne (sve sam zaboravila  :Sad: )?

----------


## AuroraBlu

> Moja ginekologica izdaje uputnice i za moga supruga, zar ne (sve sam zaboravila )?


Ne, on dobije uputnicu od svog doktora opće prakse.

----------


## Nikolina-Zagreb

OK i ne treba mu nikakva preporuka moje ginekologice?, tj. e-mail s popisom pretraga od Maribora je dovoljan?

----------


## AuroraBlu

To ti ne znam, mislim da je to individualno, do doktora... Ako je normalan, ne bi trebao radit problema, MM od svoje doktorice dobije uputnicu za sve što mu ja kažem da treba  :Smile:  dakle, ona ne traži nikakve "dokaze"... ali znam da neki doktori neće ništa dati dok ne vide naputak od specijalista...

----------


## mare41

Nikolina, dobro nam došla, a AB ti je sve rekla-samo napomena da nalaze štitnjače ne moraš vaditi 3. dan (tako da možeš rasporediti po danima, da ti ne bude puno vađena odjednom :Smile: -ko meni). Kad je MB?

----------


## vikki

*Giga*, žao mi je. Dobila si dobre savjete pa ne moram ništa reći  :Smile: 

Cure  :Heart:

----------


## mare41

vikki, draga, :Heart:

----------


## Nikolina-Zagreb

Hvala na javljanju i informacijama; zar ne mora biti između 2.-5. dana.
MB je 3/4 mj. Međutim, ne znam da li je zbog godina, zbog okupiranosti drugim obvezama (a tu prije svega mislim na 1. dijete), nekom općom besperpektivnošću na poslu i u Hrvatskoj općenito, činjenicom da sam od maloga odvojena 9 sati, a to znači da ću mu se s drugim djetetom još manje moći posvetiti, čini mi se da imam puno manje energije nego u 'prvom valu' postupaka, no, opet kad se sjetim koliko dobivam zbilja bi mi bilo krivo ne pokušati barem još jednom.

----------


## mare41

Nikolina, spolni hormoni od 2-5. dana, štitnjača ne. Imamo mi još mama koje su išle po drugo :Zaljubljen: . Sretno!

----------


## vikki

> vikki, draga,


 :Heart:

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Nikolina*, od 2-5 dana ciklusa se vade samo spolni hormoni fsh, lh, e2, prolaktin...). T3, T4 i TSH su hormoni štitnjače i njih možeš bilo kad vaditi.

Ne bi ti bilo loše izvaditi i AMH, s obzirom na godine - to je pokazatelj ovarijske rezerve, relativno nova stvar kod nas. Vadi se samo u Zagrebu, i to u Vinogradskoj, oko 270 kn košta i ne ide na uputnicu, ne moraš se ni naručiti. Isto se vadi između 2.i 5.dana, a ako ga vadiš s ostalim spolnim hormonima (koje ne plaćaš) možeš doći i bez da se naručiš.

Sretno u Mariboru, i javljaj nam vijesti!

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Mare*, *Vikki*  :Heart: 

Vikki?? Jeste li naciljali?

----------


## Mimek

> činjenicom da sam od maloga odvojena 9 sati, a to znači da ću mu se s drugim djetetom još manje moći posvetiti, čini mi se da imam puno manje energije nego u 'prvom valu' postupaka, no, opet kad se sjetim koliko dobivam zbilja bi mi bilo krivo ne pokušati barem još jednom.


Nikolina draga ako stvarno želiš drugo: go for it. Ja sam se sad u trudnoći još više povezala s prvim i imala sam puno više vremena za njega, a i sad kad sam rodila uopće ga ne zapostavljam jer se sasvim drugačije ponašaš prema drugoj bebi. On je uživa hraniti, nositi i jedva čeka da malo naraste. Brzo, prebrzo će sve proći i ja bi požalila da nisam pokušala.

zato ženska primi se posla i ovdje ćeš dobiti punu podršku  :Smile:

----------


## vikki

> Vikki?? Jeste li naciljali?


Zaboravila sam da smo nešto ciljali  :Grin:

----------


## taca70

Giga, zao mi je ali cestitam na upornosti. I ja ti preporucujem da svakako promijenis smijer za iduci postupak.
Vidim da se ovdje salju neka  :Heart:  pa evo jedno od mene svima.

----------


## sretna35

*giga *

----------


## gričanka

Evo i od mene jedno   :Heart:  za sve koke!
Giga, dobrodošla ... i žao mi je zbog bete! Ne odustaj!

----------


## tikica_69

Sutra kava, je, nije?  :Confused:

----------


## mare41

da, sutra kava u old pharmacy, ja dođem u 4 pa ko može ranije...vidimo se :Very Happy:

----------


## Nikolina-Zagreb

Puno hvala svima na podršci i informacijama. Evo već sam poslala e-mail Vinogradskoj za narudžbu, a med.sestra mi je telefonski rekla da imaju mjesta u I mj. pa ću valjda sve stići prikupiti na vrijeme. Ustvari - moram  :Smile: . Za Petrovu (hormoni štitnjače) se pretpostavljam ne trebam naručivati.

----------


## mare41

Nikolina, pitaj i u Vg za hormone štitnjače, znam da Petrova šalje na Rebro i ne znam koliko se čeka i da li se naručuje.

----------


## Nikolina-Zagreb

Hvala, da, poslala sam Vinogradskoj cijeli popis i napisala neka me predbilježe za sve što oni mogu obaviti.

----------


## nevena

Hormoni stitnjace su se prije godinu dana mogli izvaditi na sv. duhu bez narucivanja. ne znam kako je sad. ali ako se ceka i u VG, mozda da zvrcnes sv. duh dali je jos uvijek tako

----------


## Nikolina-Zagreb

Thanks.
S Vinogradske su mi preporučili da provjerim da li sve mogu obaviti u Zaraznoj (FM), a ako ne - onda me oni za spolne horm. mogu primiti sredinom II mj.

----------


## mare41

Zarazna je novost u cijeloj ovoj priči :Smile: , ako ti je hitno za spolne-poslušaj što ti je AB rekla-odi u Vinogradsku platiti AMH i obaviš spolne bez naručivanja (VG ima jak odjel nuklearne za štitnjaču).

----------


## nevena

Da, ovo je dobra ideja sto AB kaze.
Spolne sam ja bez cekanja uvijek vadila u petrovoj. ne treba ni narucivanje. i ako je dijagnoza neplodnost onda se ne placa ni paticipacija.

----------


## mare41

nevena, od nedavno se u Petrovoj naručuje.

----------


## Nikolina-Zagreb

I mene je iznenadio kad su mi spomenuli zaraznu; vidjet ću što će mi oni odgovoriti. Kao i uvijek kada je u pitanju naše zdravstvo, treba imati puno strpljenja. Ah!

----------


## nevena

sorry nisam znala. bas bezveze. izgleda da su svi sad uveli narucivanje. onda valjda i sv. duh. ja sam ih zadnji put vadila pocetkom godine

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Nevena*, javi nam što se može u zaraznoj vadit

----------


## Nikolina-Zagreb

Još uvijek nemam konkretan odgovor od zarazne - u jednome e-mailu su napisali da se ne može sve obaviti kod njih, a kada sam pitala što može, a što ne, odgovorili su da pošaljem uputnicu, pa će vidjeti (iako sam im nabrojala sve iz IVF e-maila). Bolje ne komentirati. Čudno je da osobe koje rade na naručivanju ne znaju koje pretrage je kod njih moguće obaviti, a koje ne ... ili je to što sam tražila SF ?!

----------


## mare41

AB i ja imamo plan za 2011.-zatvara se ovaj klub ovdje i otvara novi, trudnički 39+, ko izda pi.....

----------


## AuroraBlu

Nitko ne smije zaj...

----------


## Mojca

:Smile:  Mare, AB... svaka čast cure!

----------


## nevena

> Nevena, javi nam što se može u zaraznoj vadit


AB, ne znam nazalost. nisam nista tamo vadila. pocetkom godine sam obavila u petrovoj sve sto sam trebala i to bez narucivanja.

zao mi je cuti da su to sada promijenili i da se treba narucivati

ja se inace malo svercam u vasem klubu, nisam clanica toga kluba jos (fali mi jos 4 godinice) ali simpaticne ste mi  pa malo skicam

i svima skupa ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve sto vam treba

----------


## tiki_a

> AB i ja imamo plan za 2011.-zatvara se ovaj klub ovdje i otvara novi, trudnički 39+, ko izda pi.....


 :Laughing:   :Laughing:  i usput potpisujem!

AB, spomenula si da se i AMH vadi 2-5.d.c.?  Zar ipak?

----------


## tiki_a

> AB i ja imamo plan za 2011.-zatvara se ovaj klub ovdje i otvara novi, trudnički 39+, ko izda pi.....


Kako sam davne ne znam više koje godine otvorila klub 39+, tako ću vjerojatno u 2011. g. otvoriti klub onih koje su izdale "klub pi+"  :Laughing:

----------


## ina33

> Kako sam davne ne znam više koje godine otvorila klub 39+, tako ću vjerojatno u 2011. g. otvoriti klub onih koje su izdale "klub pi+"


 :Laughing: i  :Love:  i  :Heart:

----------


## mare41

tiki :Laughing: ako (nas) bude više izdajica, nek bar ne odu (odemo) odavde :Smile: 
tiki, AMH nije ovisan o danima ciklusa, al kod nas ga uporno guraju ko da je....(vani se radi neovisno o danu ciklusa)

----------


## tiki_a

Hvala mare41  :Kiss:

----------


## andream

aurora pls briši inbox.
svima ~~~~~~~~~~~~ od nas (nikako da organiziram čuvanje djeteta da vam se pridružim na kavici)...

----------


## AuroraBlu

Ispraznila inbox. :Embarassed: 

Mare, Tiki - imate opomenu za stav  :Mad:

----------


## tiki_a

Dobro, dobro AB, obećajem, za sada nebumo izdale, tu smo!  :Kiss:

----------


## sretna35

cure  :Heart:  ja i sutra, na psihoterapiji, nažalost, mislim zbog kavice, inače mi veoma godi

----------


## vikki

> da, sutra kava u old pharmacy, ja dođem u 4 pa ko može ranije...vidimo se


S vama u mislima  :Smile:  Imajte na umu da OPh ovih dana ima božićne domjenke i uglavnom je rezerviran od 19 nadalje (friške informacije  :Wink: ).

----------


## mare41

vikki, potjeraju nas i bez Božića, al ne damo se :Smile:

----------


## tiki_a

sretna35  :Heart:

----------


## Marnie

Bok drage cure! Konačno smo se mm i ja vratili sa puta koji je prošao predivno osim zadnjih 3 dana koje smo proveli na areodromu i 21-satnom putovanju iz Pariza preko Stuttgarta i Munchena do Zagreba  :Sad: . Budući da ću imati sutra hrpu posla za odrađivati zbog nenadanih dodatnih 2 dana godišnjeg neću doći na kavicu (a moram priznati da smo i krepani od ovog putovanja). Uživajte na kavici i vidimo se idući put  :Smile: !

----------


## gričanka

> AB i ja imamo plan za 2011.-zatvara se ovaj klub ovdje i otvara novi, trudnički 39+, ko izda pi.....


... super ideja, podržavam!  :Klap:

----------


## taca70

Marnie, nadam se da tako naporan put nije pokvario ukupan dozivljaj Pariza. Svakako ces mi morati ispricati dojmove jer kujem neke romanticne planove za 10.god. braka iako sam to kao prepustila MM-u ali nemam bas povjerenje u njegov izbor. :Zaljubljen: 
Cure, ja cu se sutra zbog nekih gluposti mozda morati zrtvovati i ne doci na kavicu ali potrudit cu se barem da vas vidim nabrzinu.

----------


## gričanka

> Kako sam davne ne znam više koje godine otvorila klub 39+, tako ću vjerojatno u 2011. g. otvoriti klub onih koje su izdale "klub pi+"


 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## Mojca

Curke, zakurila sam, niš od mog dolaska na kavu. Danas mi je prvi dan godišnjeg a ja s temperaturom.  :Sad:

----------


## tikica_69

Ja dodjem oko 16:45, 17:00 najkasnije. See you!  :Wink:

----------


## ina33

Stižem i ja, nadam se barem, iza 17 h.

----------


## Nikolina-Zagreb

Što se tiče pretraga ...
Iz Vinogradske su me nazvali i rekli da oni misle da se to može obaviti u Rockefellerovoj, međutim da više ne lutam i ne čekam, rekla sam im da me naruče za sve što mogu, pa su me naručili za pretrage pod prvom točkom 25.01 uz napomenu da dođem ovisno o ciklusu., a za ostalo ću se naručiti u Petrovoj 4. 
- FSH,LH,PRL,estradiol i TSH,T3 i T4 između 2. i 5.dana ciklusa. 
- MARKERI HEPATITISA B i C
- HIV 1 i HIV 2
- TPHA ili VDRL ili WARE

----------


## mare41

Petrova je broj 3, Zavod za transfuziju (hepatitis i ostalo), mislim da se ne naručuje, al nazovi i provjeri.
Žao mi je što neki danas ne mogu doći, ali bit će opet uskoro prilike.

----------


## Nikolina-Zagreb

Treba se naručiti, osim trudnica. Thanks

----------


## Nikolina-Zagreb

Zaboravila sam pitati - Maribor je napisao da i MM treba napraviti 'CHLAMIDIA u serumu' - gdje to rade za M

----------


## anaea40

Ja ne mogu danas doci (u 18 h. školska predstava), ali drugi put sigurno. Pozdrav svim  kokama iz kluba  :Heart:

----------


## mare41

Nikolina, ovo raditi ti i muž
- MARKERI HEPATITISA B i C
- HIV 1 i HIV 2
- TPHA ili VDRL ili WARE pa valjda i Klamidiju (to ne znam), pitaj na Potpomognuta u Sloveniji

----------


## zedra

> Zaboravila sam pitati - Maribor je napisao da i MM treba napraviti 'CHLAMIDIA u serumu' - gdje to rade za M


Nikolina, mm je radio za Mb bris uretre na Chlamidiu i Ureaplasmu...i ovo što ti je Mare rekla...

----------


## Nikolina-Zagreb

Da, napisao mi je Maribor da sve to trebamo napraviti, no, sada me interesira gdje MM bris može napraviti.

----------


## gričanka

Ni ja ne mogu danas doći na kavicu, molim vas cugnite umjesto mene i dobro se zabavite, kao i uvijek!  :Heart:

----------


## tlatincica

Dobar provod na kavi!
Pozdravite Onukojasenejavlja  :Smile: 
Držim fige da vas ovaj put ne izbace  :Grin:

----------


## mare41

tlatincica, dođi pa da i tebe izbace :Smile: , ne stignem ni ja prije 5.
gričanka :Heart:

----------


## ina33

Upravo provjerila telefonski s Pharmacyjem - nemaju večeras privatnu zabavu, otvoreno je za javnost  :Smile: .

----------


## vikki

> Upravo provjerila telefonski s Pharmacyjem - nemaju večeras privatnu zabavu, otvoreno je za javnost .


Dobar predbožićni provod, koke! Bit će tu i više rundi  :Cool:

----------


## mare41

vikki, falit ćeš za cirkulacijsku rundu :Smile:

----------


## vikki

Nadoknadit ću ja to već  :Smile:

----------


## tikica_69

Pa tko na kraju onda dodje na kavicu? Mare, ina i ja?

----------


## ina33

Ja sam i dalje za, ja ću ionako morat u grad.

----------


## tiki_a

sara38, kad će beta? U petak?~~~~~~

----------


## sara38

Tiki, ništa prije blagdana, možda samo padne testić ako ne dobijem M.

----------


## mare41

sara~~~~~~~~~za plus

----------


## ZJENA

Cure moj evo i mene. Još sam pod dojmom i pomalo šokirana. Moga Švrkija sam dobila prirodnim putem, ciljanim odnosom- folikulometrija. Nakon tri-četiri godine pokušaja, 2 AIH, operacije varikokele ... MM je imao problema sa spermiogramom, ali nam je i s normozoospermijom trebalo 2.g.. U 11/10 imala sam vanmaterničnu (beta 1197) koju smo riješili metotreksatom. Jučer na prvom pregledu nakon bolnice moj gini kaže: želite li još dijece za vas je jedina opcija IVF. Neznam ni di sam ni kud sam. Znam da sada to dosta uspješno rade i u Splitu (kada sam prvi puta pokušavala bili smo na VV). Ima li netko iz Splita da mi da par smjernica?

----------


## mare41

Zjena, žao mi je zbog vanmatereične. Koje si godište? Na temi Potpmognuta u Splitu uglavnom se piše o Citu, i cure ih jako hvale, one će ti znati sve detalje.

----------


## andream

Cure, kako je bilo jučer na kavi, hoćemo "raport". Mislila sam na vas, ali uz dijete to mi je trenutno nemoguća misija, bar u ovim zimskim mjesecima...

----------


## sretna35

*sara* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~

cure  :Heart:

----------


## tikica_69

> Cure, kako je bilo jučer na kavi, hoćemo "raport". Mislila sam na vas, ali uz dijete to mi je trenutno nemoguća misija, bar u ovim zimskim mjesecima...


Jucer smo bile orijentirane na caj i pivicu  :Wink:

----------


## Marnie

Da li je palo ono češko pivo :Wink: ?
Taca svakako preporučam Pariz za 10. godišnjicu braka - čista romantika. Na nekoj od kavica ti mogu dati detaljniji izvještaj  :Smile: .

----------


## zlatta

> Cure moj evo i mene. Još sam pod dojmom i pomalo šokirana. Moga Švrkija sam dobila prirodnim putem, ciljanim odnosom- folikulometrija. Nakon tri-četiri godine pokušaja, 2 AIH, operacije varikokele ... MM je imao problema sa spermiogramom, ali nam je i s normozoospermijom trebalo 2.g.. U 11/10 imala sam vanmaterničnu (beta 1197) koju smo riješili metotreksatom. Jučer na prvom pregledu nakon bolnice moj gini kaže: želite li još dijece za vas je jedina opcija IVF. Neznam ni di sam ni kud sam. Znam da sada to dosta uspješno rade i u Splitu (kada sam prvi puta pokušavala bili smo na VV). Ima li netko iz Splita da mi da par smjernica?


draga zjena, žao mi je zbog izvanmeternične, 
i ja sam imala izvanm.trudnoću u lipnju i isto riješila metotreksatom, tada mi je rečeno da on "čisti sve" pa eto ako imam kakvih začepljena i slično da će i to "otići", da bih tek kasnije dobila informaciju da moram pauzirati 6 mjeseci i da kada je napokon prošlo tih 6 mj. (u našim godinama dugih kao vječnost)  mi u bolnici kažu da za mene nije dobro ići prirodno na trudnoću da je prevelik rizik,  nego najbolji (jedini) način je IVF   ???
isto sam bila u šoku kao i ti, tako da ustvari nisam ni pohvatala zašto nam je poslije mtx planiranje trudnoće prirodnim putem rizik??  
iz osijeka sam pa ti ne mogu pomoći gdje i kako u splitu, ali eto morala sam ti se javiti i pitati te što su tebi rekli..
ja ipak "radim" na trudnoći, a u ivf idem u siječnju u Vinogradsku, nadam se dobromu...
sretno..

----------


## zlatta

zaboravila sam napisati da sam metotrexat primila iz razloga da sačuvam jajovode kako bih mogla prirodno planirati trudnoću i to rekla doktorima kao izričit razlog zbog kojeg odbijam operaciju, da mi tada nitko od njih nije niti spomenuo da nakon mtx nam je jedina opcija IVF, zato sam tako ljuta....   :Evil or Very Mad:  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Nikolina-Zagreb

U pripremama za IVF slučajno sam išla provjeriti da li možda još imam mlijeka u dojkama i skužila da imam, ne mogu vjerovati, a zadnji puta sam dojila prije cca 4 mjeseca, a ciklus imam 6 mj., pa sam pitala Maribor e-mailom da li je to prepreka za pretrage i do kada mlijeko treba najkasnije nestati prije postupka (čula sam od jedne kolegice da je morala piti neke tablete da joj nestane prije postupka); čekam odgovor. Ako imate iskustva/informacija vezano za ovo, molim podijelite - osim ako niste zauzete pripremama za Badnjak/Božić (bakalar, purica, kolači), pa kako nije hitno, možete pisati i poslje.

----------


## sretna35

svima koji iščekuju Božić želim mira i sreće, prepuštanja, usmjerenosti na dobro, lakoće, smijeha, okruženosti toplim, dragim ljudima, fine papice i kapljice :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## taca70

N-Z, milsim da ce Bromergon brzo rijesiti problem.
Cure  :Heart:

----------


## Mimek

> svima koji iščekuju Božić želim mira i sreće, prepuštanja, usmjerenosti na dobro, lakoće, smijeha, okruženosti toplim, dragim ljudima, fine papice i kapljice


hvala sretna35 i tebi i tvojoj obitelji i svim predragim curama  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## tiki_a

MPO mame 39+:
    fjora, iva_luca, Lidali, Mimek, Mona Lisa... 

Trudnice 39+:
    gričanka, zeljana 

Čekalice bete: 

  andream 27.12.10.~~~~~~~~~
      sara38 27.12.10.~~~~~~~~~~~ 

Članice kluba 39+:
  aleksandraj, anaea40, andream, AuroraBlu, enya22, fjora, giga, glacova, gričanka, ina33, iva_luca, jadro (39+?), Lidali, mare41, Marnie, m arta, Mimek, Mojca, Nikolina-Zagreb, sara38, Shanti, sretna35, taca70, tiki_a, tikica_69, uporna, vikki, zeljana, ZJENA (39+?), zlatta, (ukupno 30)
One koje se već dugo ne javljaju: Jill, Mona Lisa, ninatz, pippi, višnja…
Pridružene  :Heart: :
  Jelena, rikikiki~~~~, rozalija…

----------


## tiki_a

Imam viška vremena pa sam se poigrala s listom. Nekog sam sigurno izostavila, itd itd. pa molim za ispravke netočnih navoda  :Smile: 

Sretan Božić i ugodno poslijepodne vam želim!  :Heart:

----------


## vikki

Tiki se bacila na reviziju  :Smile:  Ovako odoka mislim da je mama i mikulica (ako nisam nešto pobrkala), također i uporna i Shanti, a enya22 je trudnica. Već dugo se ne javlja ni lilium  :Heart: .

Curke, svima sretan Božić želim  :Kiss: . 

Ja sam silom prilika ovaj provela bez MM-a (već osmi dan), vraćam mu se sutra, s upalom uha i dosta prehlađena, nisu mi neki najsretniji blagdani, znalo je to biti bolje. Jedva čekam da se vratim u zagrebačku kolotečinu.

----------


## tiki_a

Hvala vikki, mame sam stavila samo one koke koje su bile T sa 39+, izbacit ću riječ MPO jer to nije bitno za naš klub, kućne radinosti još su veće iznenađenje  :Smile: . Da, enya22 trudnica  :Zaljubljen: ...
Žao mi je da te tako napalo (bila si na prejakom vjetru  :Grin: )~~~~~šaljem za ozdravljenje.

----------


## vikki

> Žao mi je da te tako napalo (bila si na prejakom vjetru )~~~~~šaljem za ozdravljenje.


Je, orkansko jugo, dobro sam prošla sa svojih jedva 50 kg  :Grin:

----------


## tiki_a

Mame 39+:
  bebomanka, fjora, iva_luca, Lidali, Mimek, Mona Lisa, Shanti
Trudnice 39+:
  enya22, gričanka, mikulica, zeljana 
Čekalice bete:
  andream 27.12.10.~~~~~~~~~
  sara38 27.12.10.~~~~~~~~~~~
Članice kluba 39+:
  aleksandraj, anaea40, andream, AuroraBlu, enya22, fjora, giga, glacova, gričanka, ina33, iva_luca, jadro (39+?), Lidali, mare41, Marnie, m arta, Mimek, Mojca, Nikolina-Zagreb, sara38, Shanti, sretna35, taca70, tiki_a, tikica_69, uporna, vikki, zeljana, ZJENA (39+?), zlatta, (ukupno 30)
One koje se već dugo ne javljaju: aenea, bebomanka, Jill, lilium, mikulica, Mona Lisa, ninatz, pippi, višnja…
Pridružene:
  Jelena, rikikiki~~~~, rozalija…

----------


## taya

Sretan Božić svima želi naša vesela družina* 
*

----------


## m arta

sretan Božić svima! :Smile:

----------


## aleksandraj

Drage moje, svima blagoslovljen Božić i neka nam Isus slijedeće godine podari velike stomake i najljepših devet mjeseci... :Saint:

----------


## andream

Tiki, hvala na listi, nas bar neće biti teško pratiti  :Smile: 
Ja vrlo vjerojatno ni test sutra neću raditi, nisam sigurna da ću imati hrabrosti... U postupcima sam nekako hladne glave, ali ogromni trtaroš kad treba vidjeti rezultate... tako da ću pričekati još koji dan a dobra je vijest što nemam nikakvih naznaka vještice...
Ali zato šaljem vibrice za saru i da sutra svi skačemo od sreće ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## tiki_a

andream, da, u zadnje vrijeme nas baš i nije teško pratiti, ali ja se nadam da će se to uskoro promijeniti  :Smile:  ~~~~~~~šaljem da M ne dođe i da nas iznenadiš lijepom betom.
sara38~~~~~~za sutrašnju betu!
Da li će Marnie uskoro u postupak?

----------


## Mojca

Draga Tiki hvala ti, sjajna revizija.  :Smile:  Svima s "popisa" sretan Božić!

----------


## sretna35

*sara* da nastavimo slavit sutra s tobom  i tako svaki dan s nekime ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## sara38

Drage moje, jučer s Božićem stigla i moja m (nakon kašnjenja od 4 dana), više sreće na proljeće! Hvala vam što mislite na mene  :Kiss: !

----------


## andream

ajoj sara, žao mi je...
da vas bar mogu sutra ja razveseliti, ali toliko me strah testova da si sve mislim da ću na kraju samo čekati (ne)dolazak M...

----------


## tiki_a

Draga sara38  :Crying or Very sad:   :Love: 
andream, svaka čast, i ja bi tako voljela da me testovi ne vuku, ali ne ide...

----------


## mare41

Drage moje, eto i mene s juga, nadam se da će nam svima slijedeći Božić biti sretniji (onima kojima još nije :Smile: .
tiki, mikulica je već trebala roditi, a među trudnice treba ubaciti Selu.
vikki, šaljem kiss.
sara, žao mi je.........idemo dalje
svima :Heart:

----------


## vikki

Žao mi je, *sara*  :Love: 
Stigla i ja s juga, po buri i snijegu, nisam znala da sam malo ispred *mare* na cesti  :Smile: 
Andream ~~~~~~~~

----------


## zlatta

sara, žao mi je ..
svima sretan Božić, i do idućega bile mame ili trudnice...  :Smile:

----------


## zeljana

Sara :Crying or Very sad: 
Tiki_a hvala za listu i nadam se da ce nas za mjesec dva vec biti duplo :Very Happy: 
Svim curama sretan Bozic  :Heart:

----------


## sretna35

> Drage moje, jučer s Božićem stigla i moja m (nakon kašnjenja od 4 dana), više sreće na proljeće! Hvala vam što mislite na mene !


sara žao mi je, ali želim ti bolji vjetar nekako s proljeća

----------


## Nikolina-Zagreb

> N-Z, milsim da ce Bromergon brzo rijesiti problem.
> Cure


Taca70, hvala na brzom savjetu; malo sam pročitala iskustva forumašica i sva su dosta loša; svakako ću pričekati preporuku Maribora, a i konzultirati se sa svojom ginekologicom, kada budem išla po uputnice, no, ako su nuspojave kao što pišu forumašice, spremna sam sve odgoditi (iako nemam više puno vremena), jer je rizik prevelik. No, kao i uvijek razmišljam previše unaprijed, a zapravo tko zna kako će se sve posložiti. Sve se nadam da s obzirom da je to još jako malo mlijeka u dojkama bi nalaz mogao biti OK i prihvatljiv za postupak. No, korak po korak ...

----------


## tikica_69

tiki, lista je super  :Klap: 
sara, uh  :Love: 
andream, vibrvibrvibrrrrrrrrrrrrr 
Cure, nadam se da ste se lijepo provele ovaj vikend  :Heart:

----------


## Marnie

dobro jutro cure, poslužujem  :Coffee:  za one koje rade, a i za one koje uživaju na godišnjem  :Smile: . 

Sara baš mi je žao, ali nema odustajanja idemo dalje  :Love: .
Andream ~~~~~~~~~~~~ za pozitivnu betu!
Pa ova naša lista je sasvim ok, a vjerujem da će biti još i bolja :Yes: .
Ja planiram idući postupak u Viliju, ali nikako da se usklade moji ciklusi i doktorovi godišnji  :Laughing: .

----------


## AuroraBlu

Cure sretan vam Božić!
*Sara*  :Love:  Naša je 2011!

----------


## andream

Ja moram i ovdje zavibrati za veliku betu naše Riki nakon + testića ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
A za mene ćete morati ipak malo pričekati dok smognem hrabrosti za testić... jer lijepo je nadati se....

----------


## rikikiki

andream, jel i ti sutra vadiš betu?

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Andream,* ma daj izvadi betu sutra s rikikiki... daj, daj  :Smile:

----------


## andream

ne, trebala sam je danas vaditi.
sutra ću navečer nabaciti test, pa ako će biti kojim slučajem pozitivan, tek ću onda napraviti betu.
za sada mi puno znači i što nema ni tragova M, pa ajde da se bar još koji dan više nadamo...

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Andream*, odluka ti je dobra, a mi vibramo za sutrašnji test ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## rikikiki

Andream, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za pozitivan testić ... baš bi nam bilo lijepo da budemo skupa trudne :Yes: !!!

----------


## alec

*rikikiki* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za veeeeliku betu  :Heart: . btw - tvoj sms mi je bila najljepša božićna čestitka  :Kiss:  :Kiss: .

----------


## Mojca

Andram, Rikikiki.... ~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Sara, žao mi je...

----------


## andream

> Andream, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za pozitivan testić ... baš bi nam bilo lijepo da budemo skupa trudne!!!


Draga Riki, to sam i ja pomislila. Iako sumnjam da će moja inseminacija uroditi plodom, ja i dalje nikako da prežalim ona dva vragolana koja su pobjegli u tih sat vremena pred punkciju.

----------


## gričanka

Drage koke,  :Heart: 
nadam se da ste lijepo provele blagdane uživajući u dobrom društvu i finoj papici. 
*Vikki* , brzo ozdravi, baš te nešto stalno gnjave boleštinice!
*Sara,* jako mi je žao, ali vibrrram za proljetni uspjeh!
*Rikikiki* ... bravo za +  :Very Happy:  i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za betu tebi i *Andream* ( baš bi bilo super istovremeno dobiti dvije T u klubu  :Klap:  )
*Tiki_a,* tvoja klupska lista mi se sviđa više od ijedne do sada a zbog toga što nema onih pluseva iza imena (zbog mojih pluseva zauzimam najviše mjesta  :Grin:  ), super!
Svim kokama, kokicama, trudnicama, mamama, ....  :Love:

----------


## sara38

Za* Rikikiki* i *Andream* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Heart: !

----------


## mačkulina

drage cure, puino uspjeha u trudnoćama i zatrudnjivanju vam želim  :Smile: 

ovim putem javljam ako kome treba lh trakica i testova za trudnoću.. imam ih viška i prodajem.
Naručila sam jednu količinu za svoje kolegice i sebe a one su odustale...
neki dan su stigle i rok im je do 26.08.2012 godine.. znači friški su

oprostite još jednom ali javljam da bezveze ne stoje a nekome trebaju

----------


## sretna35

*riki* super za testić na sunce s betom

*andream* za hrabrost ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## taca70

Sara38, znas kako kaze Kalimero, i ja mislim da je to stvarno nepravda.
Cekalice bete, obradujte nas do NG.
Svima pusica.

----------


## ZJENA

Zlatta mija je situacija identična tvojoj. Sačuvala jajovod samo zbog buduće trudnoće. Naravno da nitko tada nije spomenuo IVF. Koliko sam shvatila, vrlo je velika vjerojatnost ponovne vanmaternične, a i postotak uspješnih trudnoća je smanjen. Mislim da je moj gini govorio na temelju iskustva.

----------


## tikica_69

rikikiki, pa koja vijest  :Very Happy:  wow, pa ti si postala prava plodna mama i uopce ne sumnjam u krasnu tetu betu  :Grin: 
andream, ti si nasa trudnica i cemu panika i strah  :Heart:  izvolis sutra piš-piš test
Mojca, hvala ti jos jednom  :Kiss: 
Cure, mene obuzelo neko krajemgodišnje ludilo....sam bi plazila po muzu. Siroti je pobegel u garazu i malocas mi salje SMS - ja mislim da do ponoci nisam gotov, samo ti spavaj i ne cekaj me  :Laughing:

----------


## Marnie

tikica :Laughing: . Možda da ga iznenadiš posjetom u garaži... :Wink:

----------


## zlatta

> Zlatta mija je situacija identična tvojoj. Sačuvala jajovod samo zbog buduće trudnoće. Naravno da nitko tada nije spomenuo IVF. Koliko sam shvatila, vrlo je velika vjerojatnost ponovne vanmaternične, a i postotak uspješnih trudnoća je smanjen. Mislim da je moj gini govorio na temelju iskustva.


zjena, to je strašno kako dokt.nonšalantno rade   :Evil or Very Mad:   ja sam se danima sa svojima u kbo raspravljala da ne želim na odstranjivanje jajovoda jer je trudnoća mala (najveća beta 232) i jer ga želim sačuvati za iduću trudnoću u kućnoj radinosti i to im u bolnici 20 puta ponovila i da nitko nije našao za potrebno da mi kaže da nakon mtx je rizično raditi na trudnoći   :Evil or Very Mad:   i da mi tada preostaje samo ivf!   strašno!!! i sada mi skoči tlak zbog toga!!! 
da ne kažem da bismo nakon odstranjenja jajovoda pauzirale 3 mj, a ovako 6 mj. i još  MORAMO na ivf kao jedinu opciju !!! 

 :Evil or Very Mad:  :Evil or Very Mad:  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## ZJENA

Meni su, kad su vidjeli da ne ide u spontanu sanaciju, rekli opcije su ili mtx ili operacija odlučite? Nisam imala ni 10 min vremena, postavila sam pitanja koja su mi pala na pamet i donijela odluku koja mi se u tom trenutku činila ispravnom.
 Moj gini kaže, da ne može reći jel odluka dobra ili loša, da je doc u bolnici imao svoje razloge.

----------


## AuroraBlu

Ja uopće ne kužim to sa sačuvanjem jajovoda nakon vanmaterične. Jajovodi se trebaju ukloniti ako nisu dobri jer samo smetaju, odnosno, ne služe ničemu a mogu učiniti štetu (ponovljena vanmaterična). meni su nakon vanmaterične uklonili taj jajovod, ali mi je jako žao što mi tada nisu i drugi odstranili (vidjeli su na laparoskopiji da je pun priraslica) jer se on zbog svoje neprohodnosti puni tekućinom koja postaje toksična - što nikako nije dobro za implantaciju. Tako da meni taj jajovod prilikom punkcije u ivf-u isto obavezno ispunktiraju.

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Rikikiki*, za današnju betu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*Andream*, za današnji testić ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Nikolina-Zagreb

Informacija za vađenje 'CHLAMIDIA u serumu' za muškarce - ako/kada nekome bude trebalo: 
Suprug je to obavio u HZJZ u Rockefellerovoj ulici br. 12, a kako je prije bio u Petrovoj 3, ovi iz HZJZ su mu rekli da je u Petrovoj mogao moliti da mu to tamo izvade (e sad ne znam da li bi u Rockfellerovu onda trebao odnijeti uzorak - vjerojatno da). I kada je u pitanju 'u serumu' ide iz krvi, a ne bris. Tako je Maribor napisao, pa je valjda to OK.

----------


## andream

Hvala curke na vibrama.
Ja sam danas svoj testić samo pogledala i spremila ga nazad na mjesto. Mislim da ga ovaj put neću uistinu imati snage raditi, jednostavno čekat ću da se (ne) pojavi M. Čak sam i utriće prestala uzimati, da je ne stopiram. Za sada ne stiže, vidjet ćemo... 
Kako uvijek dobijem M drugi dan od prestanka utrića, još uvijek imam nadu za danas i sutra da se ne pojavi.
Da klinika radi, bila bi prisiljena raditi betu, ovako ću si baš guštati da sam možda T  :Smile:

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Andream*, pa je li pametno prestati s utrogestanima a istovremeno se nadati da m.neće doći??? Hm, hm... ma daj potroši taj testić... ovo ti je bez-veze, a ionako nisi opuštena.

----------


## Marnie

Ja isto mislim da nije pametno prekidati s utrogestanima. Ne daju se oni samo zato da ne dobiješ menzis ako nisi trudna :Smile: . Zato samo ti nastavi njih uzimati i napravi testić ili čekaj vađenje bete - kako ti je draže  :Smile: .

----------


## andream

Znala sam da ću dobiti "packe" od vas...  :Smile:

----------


## mare41

e andream, ne ide to tak...bar popiški danas LH, a sutra test i dotad utrići.

----------


## Nikolina-Zagreb

Vezano za mlijeko u dojkama, koje još imam, iako ne dojim od VIII mj., konzultirala sam se s Mariborom, pa su mi rekli da izvadim prolaktin, a zatim kontaktiram svoju ginekologicu. Iskreno se nadam da neće biti visok, jer je toga mlijeka malo - no, što je - tu je i, naravno - da nije ništa gore u pitanju (najbolje da ne gledam medicinske stranice). Dodatno, zatražila sam da mi zbog toga, a i zato što će mi suprug biti u inozemstvu u III//IV mj. pomaknu postupak na V mj. i to su napravili. 
A što se tiče CHLAMYDIJE - Maribor mi je i telefonski potvrdio da je OK da bude iz krvi (a može i iz brisa), pa sada ponovo s HZJZ provjeravam da li će iz krvi dobiti ono što je potrebno baš za postupak (Chlamydia trachomatis).

----------


## Nikolina-Zagreb

Ako netko ima iskustva vezano za mlijeko i ovu pretragu - da li ste ju i vi radili iz krvi u HZJZ, Rockfellerova - slobodno javite.

----------


## sretna35

andream ti vrlo neposlušna djevojčica, ne tako raditi, ja potpisujem mare

----------


## rikikiki

*Andream*, nikako nemaoj prestati s utrićima dok nisi sigurna da nisi trudna. A ako jesi možeš si tim prestankom naškoditi. Budi lijepo odgovorna i nastavi s utrićima i napravi taj test ... ionako on neće ništa promijeniti samo ćete ti i dragi znati na čemu ste ... a ja se nadam da ćeš nas sve razveseliti!

Moja betica 194!!!

----------


## taca70

Rikikiki, sretnice klomifenska. Cestitam.

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Andream*, ja sam si već isplanirala da ti dobiješ + na testu i meni prodaš ostatak femare da si je popijem u siječnju   :Cool:

----------


## Mojca

Rikikiki  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Mojca*, kako idu pripreme?  :Smile:

----------


## gričanka

> *Andream*, ja sam si već isplanirala da ti dobiješ + na testu i meni prodaš ostatak femare da si je popijem u siječnju


 :Smile: 
*Andream* ... podrži ovo, i nastavi s utrićima pliz, osjećam da ćeš nas ugodno iznenaditi!  :Wink: 
Baš kao *Rikikiki* ....  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  čestitam draga i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za lijepo duplanje!
Koke, pozzz  :Love:

----------


## Marnie

Rikikiki čestitam na lijepoj beti!!!!!  :Very Happy:  I vibrice za dalje!

----------


## sara38

*Rikikiki*  :Very Happy:  :Klap:  :Very Happy: !

----------


## Mimek

rikikiki ovo je klomifenska godina  :Very Happy: 

andream ajde još i ti ovu godinu začini lijepom viješću  :Heart: 

cure svima puno  :Kiss: 

nikolina ja bi posudila tvoje cice

----------


## Mojca

AB, idu pripreme idu...  :Smile:  pijem kontracepciju, vitamine, brojim dane, kupujem poklone za prijatelje kod kojih ću boraviti u Splitu. Pripremila sam i govor za šeficu, ali mi je zbrisala na godišnji, pa ću ju sljedeći tjedan obavijestiti da me u 2011. neće biti bar 3 puta po skoro mjesec dana. 
Na trenutke sam totalno kul, a ne trenutke ne znam tko sam.  :Smile:

----------


## jadro

:Heart:  Rikikiki, kakva divna vijest  :Smile:   :Very Happy: 

čestitam od srca ...baš si me razveselila..a vidjela sam vas neki dan u kvartu, mala happy family..sad ćete biti veća happy family..ma super

andream, ja te kužim  :Wink:  sa prestankom utrića...

----------


## Mojca

Nakon što sam odgovorila, otišla sam na wc i primjetila blago krvarenje na gačicama. Flekicu veličine 2 kune... 
Danas je 12 dc, vrijeme kad obično bude ovulacija (između 10 i 12 dana)... nisam nikad imala krvarenje usred cilusa, ni s kontracepcijom (davnih dana) ni bez nje. Trebam li se brinuti? Hm...

----------


## taca70

Mojca, ja sam zavrsila svoj 1. ciklus pod kontracepcijom i ama bas svaki dan sam imala smedi iscjedak.Nemoj se brinuti ni ako je malo krvaviji, to je od pada estrogena. Samo je bitno da redovno pijes tabletice.

----------


## vikki

Čestitam, *riki*  :Klap:   :Heart:

----------


## Mojca

Hvala Taca!  :Smile:  Pijem redovito bez brige!  :Smile:

----------


## tikica_69

rikikiki, to je to - cestitam!!!   :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Mojca, dosta zena ima spoting za vrijeme ovulacije, no poznavajuci sebe, ja bi odmah napravila paniku  :Yes: 
Andream i ja te kuzim za utrice, no ipak bi prije napravila test - ziher je ziher  :Wink: 
Gibam dalje raditi.......

----------


## tiki_a

Mame 39+:
  bebomanka, fjora, iva_luca, Lidali, Mimek, Mona Lisa, Shanti
Trudnice 39+:
  enya22, gričanka, mikulica (ili mama), Sela, zeljana 
Čekalice bete:
  andream 27.12.10.~~~~~~~~~
Članice kluba 39+:
  aleksandraj, anaea40, andream, AuroraBlu, enya22, fjora, giga, glacova, gričanka, ina33, iva_luca, jadro, Lidali, mare41, Marnie, m arta, Mimek, Mojca, Nikolina-Zagreb, sara38, Sela, Shanti, sretna35, taca70, tiki_a, tikica_69, uporna, vikki, zeljana, ZJENA , zlatta, (ukupno 31)
One koje već dugo ne pišu: aenea, bebomanka, Jill, lilium, mikulica, Mona Lisa, ninatz, pippi, višnja…
Pridružene:
  Jelena, rikikiki  :Very Happy:   :Bouncing:   :Very Happy: , rozalija…
Čekamo da se pridruže: linalena...

----------


## Mojca

Ali Tikice, nema ovulacije... pod kontracepcijom sam.  :Smile:  
I ja sam paničar po prirodi... sad sam začudno mirna, što se tiče ovog "kapljanja".... Istina, malo se pribojavam nalaza trombofilije koji će stići za tjedan - dva (nadam se).

----------


## tiki_a

gričanka, ne mora se baš sve znati  :Wink:  (pogotovo da smo nas dvije naj  :Grin: )
andream, meni se sviđa što želiš čekati M, probat ću i ja tako, ali NE prekidati s utrićima, ne znam, možda smanjiti, ali ipak...~~~~~~+
rikikiki ti si nam prava faca  :Cool:  i kluba i PO, baš sam oduševljena što si tako brzo ugrabila lijepu betu! ~~~~~~za maksimalno uživanje u T.
Mojca, pa ti si nam krenula  :Klap: . 
tikica_69 he he, bit će u klubu T iz kućne radinosti!

----------


## Mojca

Da, da Tiki_a krenula.  :Smile:  
Gledam ovaj tvoj popis pa si mislim da bi zgodno da nas u klubu ima bar 39 "aktivnih" i pridruženih.  :Smile:  U to ime, vrbovala sam frendicu, (1967 g.) koja će nam se  uskoro pridružiti, žena se zaljubila do neba i punom parom rade na bebi.

----------


## acitam

Rikikiki, čestitam od srca!

----------


## andream

Curke, moram vas razočarati, jučer test veliki -, a danas stigla u punom obimu M.
Nekako sam uvijek kad stigne M i sretna jer eto, sve je još "na broju", a i stigla je točno 2 dana nakon prestanka utrića (iako to više neću raditi, ovaj put smo se baš željeli bar duže nadati).
Ovaj mjesec igramo se Lh trakicama, a u veljači opet femara (sorry, Aurora...).
Žalosti me naravno što već dugo nemamo trudnicu 39+ što se tiče postupaka.

----------


## ina33

*Riki*, frajerice, čestitam, rekla sam ti ja - efectiveness per egg cell benchmark - ono, malo nas je al' smo jake  :Smile: !!!

*Andream*, grlim te!

----------


## aleksandraj

rikikiki, cestitke od srca (pogotovo jer nas muci visok FSH). Andream....bit ce u 2011, pa ovo su ipak inseminacije.

Mojca, ja sam u MB imala krvarenje tijekom kontracepcije i povecali su mi dozi (2 tabletice umjesto 1). Najbolje zovi Poljaka i provjeri..i od srca ti zelim da nam budes CITO trudnica

----------


## Mojca

Andream, žao mi je. :Love: 

aleksandraj hvala na lijepim željama. Krvarenje, zapravo kapljanje se nije ponovilo... zasad.  :Smile:  Bude li, nazvati ću u Cito.

----------


## sara38

*Andream*  :Zaljubljen:  :Heart: !

----------


## mare41

tiki :Klap:  za listu
andream :Love:

----------


## rikikiki

andream ... baš mi je krivo  :Mad:  pogotovo zbog ona dva diiiivna folikula. držim fige da ih sljedeći puta uhvatite i zarobite na sigurnom nekih 8-9 mjeseci! pusa  :Kiss:

----------


## andream

Riki, hvala ti. Nadam se da sljedeći put ipak neće biti takvih grešaka i da će se punktirati prvo prirodnjaci, jer eto na mojem primjeru vidi se da mogu odlučivati i minute. Sad nam ipak (bar meni) malo i paše odmak od svega (hvala još jednom Mare za lh trakice).

----------


## Marnie

andream baš mi je žao :Love: , ali vidim da si napravila super plan za dalje  :Smile: !

----------


## sretna35

*andream* žao mi je za ovaj neuspjeh koji velikim dijelom pripisujem spletu okolnosti to jutro u VG, ali nešto mi govori da je naša *40. , a inače 2011* dobitna za nas  :Cool:  ( imene rastužuje da su trudnoće u klubu rijetka pojava)

cure  :Heart: 

*vikki* big  :Heart:

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Andream*, baš mi je žao... u siječnju se ti i ja slijedimo u prirodnjaku (ja sam tjedan dana iza tebe)

*Riki*, bio je klomifen ili čisti prirodnjak kod tebe? Gdje ćeš na prvi uzv? (pretpostavljam da nećeš čekati 10.1. da vinogradska počne raditi)  :Smile:

----------


## andream

Aurora, znači ideš u prirodnjak? Misliš na preostale JS?
Ja u siječnju ionako ne stignem u femarski, tek u veljači, a to mi i odgovara, trebam malo odmora.

----------


## AuroraBlu

Lovimo stanicu u prirodnom ciklusu + odmrzavanje (za koje se iskreno nadam da neće uspjeti)

----------


## Mojca

Koke moje drage, imam jedno pitanje: ja sam si zacrtala 3 stimulirana za 2011. Prvi će biti u siječnju (Cito), termin u MB ću dobiti između lipnja i kolovoza, pa će o njemu ovisiti i vrijeme trećeg stimuliranog postupka. Što mogu u međuvremenu raditi? Prirodnjake? Smijem li uzimati femaru dok pauziram od stimulacije? Klomifen predpostavljam ne?

----------


## andream

Prirodnjaci su uvijek dobro došli, a femarske i ja vrtim sad između stimuliranih postupaka (meni je bio prvi u listopadu ove godine, a slijedeći mi je u travnju 2011.). Možeš i femarski iz mjeseca u mjesec, kao i klomifenski (mislim do tri uzastopna ciklusa).

----------


## Mojca

Zar nije i klomifen hormonski preparat? Ja nekako brijem da se mora napraviti pauza od hormonskih preparata između dva stimulirana postupka... Ili nije nužno?

----------


## tiki_a

Iskreno, i ja mislim da su femarski i klomifenski hormonski tim više što me je femara baš razmrdala. Obzirom da će u 2011. g. pasti 3 stimulirana (nadam se da NEĆE!), to je razmak od 4 mjeseca, ipak je bolje čisti prirodnjak između postupaka...
I mene rastužuje tako malo objava T na 39+  :Sad: 
andream, izgledalo je dobro, žao mi je  :Sad:  ~~~~~za uspjeh u postupku sa LH  :Smile:

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Mojca*, klomifen i femara djeluju na hipofizu da "proizvodi" svoje hormone. A menopuri/merionali i gonali su već gotovi hormoni fsh/lh koje unosimo u tijelo. U tome je razlika. Zato se ovi prvi mogu koristiti nekoliko ciklusa uzastopce.

----------


## tiki_a

I ja pitam rikikiki kakav je postupak bio?

----------


## Mojca

Hvala Tiki i Ab... možda onda zbilja bolje čisti prirodanjaci između. Eventualno, jedan femarski ili klomifenski: stimulacija, ciklus pauze, klomifenski, ciklus-dva pauze, stimulacija.  :Smile:  Sreća pa su mi ciklusi na 22 do 26 dana, pa će to biti malo brže... osim ako se sve ne poremeti nakon prve stimulacije.
Tiki, nakon što sam izbrojim broj trudnoća u ovom klubu odkad sam se pridružila u kolovozu, nemam više iluzija, već sam dogovorila i termin preko hzzo u 01/2012 u Citu. Zbilja sam spremna na upornost, jedino što me brine (i čini nemirnom)... ne znam kako ću sve to iskombinirati s poslom... kod nas je situacija sve gora i gora, psihoza vlada, u tišini se dijele otkazi.

----------


## tiki_a

Mojca, uh, još i to s poslom...

A što se tiče T u klubu, bilo je i odličnih razdoblja, nadam se da će se ponoviti. Listu je radila pippi i imali smo uspješnost čini mi se preko 35%, kao da se radi o klubu 28-. Potvrdit će moje pisanje neke koke, sigurna sam  :Smile: .
Ponovit ćemo mi to!!!

----------


## Mojca

Aha... dakle, samo loša faza.  :Smile:  
Dati ću sve od sebe da se vrati tih preko 35%  :Smile:  A sigurna sam i sve ostale! 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## andream

Cure, 2011. mora biti naša. Pa nećemo valjda imati za koju godinu prazan klub +49  :Smile: 
Riki je imala klomifenski postupak (a kako je samo žalila što nije imala poput mene femaru  :Smile: 
Tiki, kako te femara uspjela "razmrdati"? Pa ja sam onda stvarno tvrd orah, M uvijek stižu redovito kao da i nisam ništa primala, nikad cisti, niti bilo kakvih drugih problema... osim što od trudnoće ni T.

----------


## tikica_69

> Mojca, uh, još i to s poslom...
> 
> A što se tiče T u klubu, bilo je i odličnih razdoblja, nadam se da će se ponoviti. Listu je radila pippi i imali smo uspješnost čini mi se preko 35%, kao da se radi o klubu 28-. Potvrdit će moje pisanje neke koke, sigurna sam .
> Ponovit ćemo mi to!!!


U sijecnju smo Aurora, andream i ja u postupku i to sve tri u Vin.
Zakljucak glasi: zgaziti cemo Vinogradsku i podebljati prosjek grupi, te brzinom munje prosiriti trudnicki virus na Q10 club uz slogan - TKO IZDA, PIIIIII.....PI, PI, PI....koke, ojte na......

----------


## aleksandraj

> U sijecnju smo Aurora, andream i ja u postupku i to sve tri u Vin.
> Zakljucak glasi: zgaziti cemo Vinogradsku i podebljati prosjek grupi, te brzinom munje prosiriti trudnicki virus na Q10 club uz slogan - TKO IZDA, PIIIIII.....PI, PI, PI....koke, ojte na......


 
 :Very Happy:  tako je..a pridruzit cu se i ja samo u CITA

----------


## aiko70

Drage cure, prema godinama i ja pripadam ovom klubu, pa sam vam se odlučila priključiti. Kao prvo sve vas lijepo pozdravljam! Mene muče neka pitanja. Naime, bila sam na prvom stimuliranom postupku s 5 dana femare, a nakon toga 14 ampula menopura. Od postupka osjećam bolove ispod pazuha i imam valove vrućine. Doktor je predložio već sljedeći mjesec novi postupak s agresivnijom terapijom. Da li ste imale slična iskustva s takvim nuspojavama i da li znate kolika bi pauza između takvih postupaka trebala biti? Malo me strah ovako male pauze. Inače, ono što mene muči, je premali broj jajnih stanica

----------


## zlatta

aiko, ne mogu ti ništa reći jer i ja idem u prvi IVF, klomifenski, u siječnju u Vinogradsku tako da se priključujem popisu siječanjskih

----------


## mare41

aiko, dobro nam došla i što prije nam trudna popravila prosjek! Gdje ste u postupku? 14 menopura nije neka ozbiljna stimulacija, al baš odmah slijedeći mjesec....hm. Većina nas je ovdje low respondera pa nam je tvoja reakcija uobičajena :Smile: , kakvi su ti hormoni (dijagnoza?) i što ste sve obavili do sad? Kad te mi uputimo :Smile: ...pitaj Mojcu-vidiš kak se žena zahuktala :Smile: , nema odmora :Smile: .

----------


## tiki_a

aiko70, dobro nam došla, već si učlanjena  :Smile: . Nisam baš shvatila, ovaj tvoj prvi postupak, da li ste odustali obzirom da već dogovarate za slijedeći ili si imala transfer? Vručinu sam samo ponekad i vrlo kratko osjetila neposredno nakon pikanja s menopurom ili štopericom, ili ponekad od utrogestana, to da.
andream, i ja sam tvrd orah po pitanju stimulacija, ali femara mi prvo nije dala ništa posebno (dva neujednačena), a ciklus poslije bez O, pa čini mi se cista, ma imala sam nenormalnu zubobolju tada pa još nešto tako da nije za sve femara kriva. 
tikica_69, andream, AB, zlatta, Mojca, aleksandraj, sve u siječnju, i mare41 ako se ne varam...je, idem onda i ja  :Grin: 
sara38, bacih pogled na tvoj potpis, nadam se da imate još lijepe šanse i u kućnoj radinosti~~~~~

----------


## taca70

> tikica_69, andream, AB, zlatta, Mojca, aleksandraj, sve u siječnju, i mare41 ako se ne varam...je, idem onda i ja


A moju malenkost ste zaboravile? Ako bude sve ok 25.1. pocinjem s pikanjem. Necu spominjati svoje prognoze da ne kvarim raspolozenje.
Aiko70, dobro nam dosla i drago mi je da nam se klub siri. Vidim da si na pocetku borbe pa se nadam da ce puno krace trajati nego kod vecine nas ovdje. Ti valunzi su ti najvjerojatnije od Femare. Tako sam ja pod Klomifenima gorila i preznojavala se, ma bljak. Femara ti snizava estrogen i potice jace izlucivanje FSH pa valjda zbog toga ti valunzi.

----------


## Mojca

Aiko, dobro nadm došla. Na pravom si mjestu, klub je savršeno mjesto za nas... ovdje je najgušća koncentracija MPO stručnjakinja. 

Majko moja, kad sam vidjela popis za siječanj, lagano mi se zavrtjelo u glavi!  :Smile: ) Bit će "Forum se trese, topic 39+ poskakuje"!  :Smile:

----------


## andream

Tiki, kako stvari stoje, pa ti ćeš sve nas teško polovit za listu koliko nas ima u akciji. Super, baš mi je drago i uistinu vjerujem da će klub osvanuti novim trudnoćama u 2011. Koliko vidim, dosta nas ima baš u Vg i red je da nas se riješe u idućoj godini, molim lijepo  :Smile:

----------


## sara38

> sara38, bacih pogled na tvoj potpis, nadam se da imate još lijepe šanse i u kućnoj radinosti~~~~~


Tiki, draga, ti si klasa "Vječiti optimist" zajedno sa MM, tako me i on počeo zezati da idemo u kućnu radinost. Ma mo´š mislit, nakon toliko godina....  :Laughing:  (al ko zna, čuda se događaju, zar ne...) Kad smo išli na naš prvi IVF, prije par godina, obzirom da je MM imao odličan nalaz, od 7-8 jajnih stanica niti jednu nije uspio probiti spermij  :Shock: . To je za nas bio prvi šok i u labosu nisu znali objasniti zašto se to događa, tako da se naknadno radila metoda ICSI. Zato ti ja ne vjerujem u kućnu radinost, a i stariji smo, nije to više isto....

----------


## tiki_a

A joj sara38, ali nikad se ne zna, moram priznati da su me uvijek jako razveselile T sa dijagnozom OAT za ICSI, eto vi makar nemate OAT.
miša mu taca70, onda za 25.1.11.!!! Sad će biti grešaka i na listi i ovako u razgovoru, konačno da dođe i takav period.
 :Heart:

----------


## rikikiki

Cure, sviđa mi se vaš plan za 2011. 
Jedva čekam novi topic *"39+ (Klub trudnica)"*

Današnja betica iznosi *621* 

Samo da napomenem ... postupak je bio čisto klomifenski (3-7 dc po 2 tabletice) izdvojila su se dva folikula i T. je odlučio da idemo dalje bez ikakvih injekcija ... dobili dvije stanice i to opet s desnog (lijenog) jajnika kao što je bio slučaj i u prošloj trudnoći, obje se oplodile (IVF-prvi puta, do sada uvijek ICSI) i vraćena su dva embrića 4-st i 8-st. Od terapije samo folna, magnezij, normabel 2 mg i fraxiparin.

----------


## anaea40

Rikikiki, super čestitam na lijepoj beti. Vidim da se zahuktava u našem klubu, i ja sam u VG krajem 1 mj, prirodni uz Femaru. Nek nam je sa srećom. Svima želim sretnu 2011.

----------


## andream

Riki, bravo, predivno... bit će tu još možda dvostrukog iznenađenja, prema duplanju bete?

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Riki*  :Very Happy:  i ovdje. mogla bi bit 2  :Smile: 

*Aiko*, dobrodošla! Gdje si u postupku?

----------


## aiko70

Drage clanice kluba, hvala puno na dobrodošlici!! Veselim se našem druženju. Ja sam prvi stimulirani postupak ovaj mjesec vodila u IVF Poliklinici, no postupak je prekinut zbog slabog razvoja folikula. Moja dijagnoza je vrlo mali broj jajnih stanica. Prije toga smo bili na dva bezuspješna prirodna postupka u VV. Tada mi je dr. L. rekao da bi mi stimulirani postupci (zbog hormona) uništili i to malo JS što imam, a u IVF Poliklinici mi čak predlažu još agresivniji stimulirani postupak i to već za mjesec dana. Ne znam više što je pametnije. No, u svakom slučaju  već mi je i zbog samog sudjelovanja na ovom našem forumu lakše!

----------


## Mojca

Rikikiki, beta je sjajna!   :Very Happy: 
Molim te, pojasniš mi, zašto daju normabel? Pitam, jer se bojim da je to standard, a ja od jednog normabela od 2 mg spavam 24 sata. 

Aiko, a da se konzultiraš i s nekim trećim, dr. R. npr.?

----------


## taya

Rikikiki,  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Andream , od nas troje za tebe  :Heart: 
i za divnu Tiki_u  :Heart: , 
i za sve cure iz naj kluba  :Heart:

----------


## Jill

Samo da vas sve izgrlim i izljubim (o bože gde su smajlići  sve sam zaboravila)... Nema me dugo, ali ne osećam se baš kao da nisam aktivna. Zavirim ja kako da ne, istina malo ređe, ponešto i pratim, uh ali teško da mogu sve konce pohvatati. A nekako i nema ništa novo kod mene pa se i ne javljam, poslednji postupak bio FET na proleće 2009. Sad sam se bacila na neke "alternative", na neke meni dosad nepoznate stvari... reč je o kobojagi istočnjačkoj medicini i pijenju nekakvog napitka, sreća moja da mi dosad nije naudio. MM ne može da veruje na šta sam sve spremna, ne voli ni da sluša o tome, prijateljice takođe... ohhh koliko racionalnih ljudi oko mene. Jedina novost koja mi se dogodila jeste ta da mi je miom manji za 1 cm, ne znam kako, možda je aparat za UZV kriv, a možda mi je i moja alternativa pomogla, rešila sam da verujem u ovo drugo. Sigurno ću još par meseci biti u tim vodama, a onda - ne zna se... javiću ako bude nešto zanimljivo. Držim vam fige za plodnu 2011, za sve same uspešne punkcije, transfere, beturine... a potom, želim vam da imate mučnine, temperaturu, probadanja u krstima, gorušicu, nesvesticu, i da svega toga ipak bude samo malo na početku... cmokkkk!

----------


## rikikiki

Mojca, koliko sam ja shvatila normabel se uzima za lagano opuštanje maternice ... propisano mi je 3x1, ali ja uzimam samo navečer jer sam isto udrogirana od njega pa ne bih mogla izdržati dan uz 3 normabela ... Vivian bi vjerojatno napravila preuređenje stana :Shock:

----------


## taca70

Jill, konacno si se javila. I ja sam ubacila nesto od alternative u pauzi izmedu postupaka pa cemo vidjeti kakv ce biti terapeutski ucinak. Ipak se mozes javiti malo cesce.
Curice, nadam se da ce neke od vas doplesati u NG. Koliko vidim najpopularnije je biti pod dekicom uz tv.

----------


## vikki

*Riki*, to se zove beta, bravo  :Heart:  !!!
*Andream*, žao mi je  :Heart: 
*Aiko*, dobro na došla  :Smile: ! Većina nas u klubu ima smanjenu rezervu jajnih stanica, a koji protokol bi mogao biti dobitan, tko zna, treba probati sve.
*Jill*, lijepo je čitati te opet  :Heart: , samo ti nama češće navrati, ima nas još "na čekanju" s postupcima.
Cure, sve najbolje u novoj godini želim  :Heart:  !

----------


## sara38

Cure, nek nam se u Novoj 2011. sve želje ispune, svaki pokušaj uspije, a svaka nada donese nešto što ćemo zapisati u srcu kao bajku!!!

----------


## gričanka

> *Riki*, to se zove beta, bravo !!!
> *Andream*, žao mi je 
> *Aiko*, dobro na došla ! Većina nas u klubu ima smanjenu rezervu jajnih stanica, a koji protokol bi mogao biti dobitan, tko zna, treba probati sve.
> *Jill*, lijepo je čitati te opet , samo ti nama češće navrati, ima nas još "na čekanju" s postupcima.
> Cure, sve najbolje u novoj godini želim !


Švercam se i potpisujem ovo, te se pridružujem dobrim željama za novu, lijepu, sretnu i plodnu godinu! Kako god provele doček, pod dekicom (like me) ili plešući, želim dobar provod!
Svima  :Love:  &  :Kiss:

----------


## Mojca

Rikikiki, dr. Š. je moju maternicu nazvao "nervoznom" zbog 4 mioma... ne bi njoj škodili normabeli.  :Smile:  Budu li mi preporučeni, mogu slobodno iskopati brlog i u zimski san...  :Smile:

----------


## sretna35

cure sretna i plodna nova 2011.

mamici Mimek miran doček bez previše uzbuna

----------


## Mimek

Svim dragim curama bar jedan uspješan postupak u 2011. Da nam klub vrvi od novih mamica. Puno strpljenja, uspjeha i srećica kao što je moja.

*sretna35* uz ovo dijete bi mogla komotno napraviti tulum. Trebala sam je nazvati Mirna

----------


## Mojca

Mimek, tvoj avatar je  :Zaljubljen: 

Curke drage, Sretna je mudro sve moje misli sažela u dvije riječi: "sretna i plodna"!  :Smile:  

*Želim vam da u svima u 2011. zakuca još jedno srce... il' dva! *

----------


## tikica_69

Drage moje, dobar provod veceras, a u Novoj 2011. vam zelim sve sto i sebi i sve ovo sto ste vec sve pozeljele svima!  :Kiss: 
Boze....kaj sam ja sad napisala....  :Grin:

----------


## Marnie

Drage cure želim vam svima (i sebi  :Smile: ) plodnu iduću godinu i da ovaj klub pršti od hopsalica i čestitanja!!
Cmok svima i idem dalje piti svoj rose (slatko, pitko, ali uh što udari u glavu haha).

----------


## aleksandraj

Plodna vam bila 2011.   :Smile:

----------


## ZJENA

> Ja uopće ne kužim to sa sačuvanjem jajovoda nakon vanmaterične. Jajovodi se trebaju ukloniti ako nisu dobri jer samo smetaju, odnosno, ne služe ničemu a mogu učiniti štetu (ponovljena vanmaterična). meni su nakon vanmaterične uklonili taj jajovod, ali mi je jako žao što mi tada nisu i drugi odstranili (vidjeli su na laparoskopiji da je pun priraslica) jer se on zbog svoje neprohodnosti puni tekućinom koja postaje toksična - što nikako nije dobro za implantaciju. Tako da meni taj jajovod prilikom punkcije u ivf-u isto obavezno ispunktiraju.


S mojim jajovodima do ove vanmaternične je bilo sve ok. Čak sam i prvu trudnoću zanijela nakon ovulacije na tom jajniku, znači u tom jajovodu.(Znam ultrazvučno pratili ovulaciju). 
Pristala na metotreksat jer mi nitko nije rekao da će nakon njega biti problema u tom jajovodu. Iako je čest razlog vanmaternične nekakva infekcija koja je ostavila ožiljak na jajovodu, uzrok se nezna sa sigurnošću (ja koliko znam nisam imala nikakvu poznatu mi infekciju), ponovno sam sada vadila briseve pa ću vidjeti. Eto, to su moji razlozi za čuvanje jajovoda.

----------


## ZJENA

Plodna nam NOVA!

----------


## vikki

Mimek  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## tiki_a

Mame 39+:
  bebomanka, fjora, iva_luca, Lidali, Mimek, Mona Lisa, Shanti
Trudnice 39+:
  enya22, gričanka, mikulica (ili mama), Sela, zeljana 
Čekalice bete:
  Nema
Članice kluba 39+:
  aleksandraj, aiko70, anaea40, andream, AuroraBlu, enya22, fjora, giga, glacova, gričanka, ina33, iva_luca, Jill  :Heart: , jadro, Lidali, mare41, Marnie, m arta, Mimek, Mojca, Nikolina-Zagreb, sara38, Sela, Shanti, sretna35, taca70, taya (39+?), tiki_a, tikica_69, uporna, vikki, zeljana, ZJENA, zlatta, (ukupno 34)
One koje već dugo ne pišu: aenea, bebomanka, lilium, mikulica, Mona Lisa, ninatz, pippi, višnja…
Pridružene:
  Jelena, rikikiki  :Zaljubljen: , rozalija…
Čekamo da se učlane: linalena…

----------


## aiko70

Hvala Mojca! 
Drage članice ovog kluba, sve najbolje u Novoj 2011!!
Neka vam se ostvare sve želje!

----------


## tiki_a

Draga naša Jill  :Heart:   :Love: , pa ti si se javila, ~~~~~ti šaljem za uspješne pripreme koje su nadam se pomogle smanjenju mioma  :Klap: 
Mimek, tvoja curica  :Zaljubljen: 
Cure drage najprije vam želim uspješan start u siječnju 2011. g. i naravno isti takav nastavak godine! 
Budite mi zdrave i vesele na današnji dan  :Teletubbies:

----------


## sretna35

Mimek Nika  :Zaljubljen:  kak je samo već narasla

----------


## m arta

rikkiki, super beta!

sretna nova 2011.g., da nam bude lijepša i trudnička, pa da otvorimo nou temu trudnice 39+
 :Zaljubljen:   :Love:   :Klap:   :Very Happy:   :Smile:

----------


## zlatta

sretna nova... i plodan i trudnički nam siječanj nove 2011.g...  :Very Happy:

----------


## taya

Želimo vam sretnu i veselu, prije svega trbušastu 2011.godinu.  :Kiss:

----------


## andream

Curke, jedno blic pitanje: meni danas peti dan ciklusa a cijeli me dan boli lijevi jajnik, kao što je inače pred ovulaciju. teško mi je za povjerovat da to ostatak femare radi svoje i u ovom ciklusu... ili je i to moguće?
Očito će ovulacija i ovaj mjesec ranije pa ćemo ranije krenut i s Lh trakicama.

----------


## sretna35

*andream*, naravno da je moguće da femara pomalo djeluje i sada, a dese se nama i svakakvi čudni ciklusi; preuranjenje ovulacije pa zakašnjele ovulacije i onda trudnoće koja stravljamo u kategoriju čuda, a pitanje je da li tamo i spadaju (baš je jučer netko napisao da je nakon jedne MPO trudnoće drugi put zatrudnio spontano kod kuće 5 dc)pa eto možda i dobrog recepta  :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## tikica_69

tiki_a, Sela nam vise nije trudnica  :Sad:

----------


## vikki

> tiki_a, Sela nam vise nije trudnica


Uh  :Sad:  Žao mi je, *Sela*  :Love:

----------


## Mojca

A joooj...  :Sad:  Sela... jako mi je žao. 
 :Love:

----------


## gričanka

*Sela... *   :Sad:   :Love:

----------


## tiki_a

Mame 39+:
  bebomanka, fjora, iva_luca, Lidali, Maya ZG, Mimek, Mona Lisa, Shanti
Trudnice 39+:
  enya22, gričanka, mikulica (ili mama), zeljana 
Čekalice bete:
  Nema
Članice kluba 39+:
  aleksandraj, aiko70, anaea40, andream, AuroraBlu, enya22, fjora, giga, glacova, gričanka, ina33, iva_luca, jadro, Jill, Lidali, mare41, Marnie, m arta, Mimek, Mojca, Nikolina-Zagreb, sara38, Sela :Heart:  :Love: , Shanti, sretna35, taca70, taya (39+?), tiki_a, tikica_69, uporna, vikki, zeljana, ZJENA, zlatta, (ukupno 34)
One koje već dugo ne pišu: aenea, bebomanka, lilium, Maya ZG, mikulica, Mona Lisa, ninatz, pippi, višnja…
Pridružene:
  Jelena, rikikiki *621*  :Zaljubljen: , rozalija…
Čekamo da se učlane: linalena…

----------


## tiki_a

Sela ~~~~~za dalje, drugo ne preostaje.
Ja polako gubim nadu da ću ikada uspjeti. Zapravo postajem realno toga svjesna i osjećaj baš nije jako dobar. Kad sam odlučila da će mi prethodni stimulirani biti zadnji, očekivala sam super osjećaj jer MPO priči je kraj, posvetit ću se nečem drugom. A sada se dogodilo da puno truda moram uložiti da se uopće pomirim s činjenicom da je uskoro kraj. I to uz sve više informacija oko mene da je ova ili ona 4x-togodišnjakinja uspjela (maloprije sam gledala 8. kat - J.Matanović, uspjela sa 43). Bez obzira na loš zakon (mene na žalost ne koči zbog broja js), na području MPO kao da je svake godine nešto novo i bolje - PICSI CITO, bit će vjerojatno i bolji mikroskopi za OAT, veći izbor centara kod nas i vani, a mene baš sada pregazile godine. Iako nikada baš nisam bila u tom filmu da mora biti dijete. No MPO napravi svoje, jednostavno te proguta...Malo se pojadah, nije zapravo tako loše, ali tu sam gdje sam, polako treba krenuti u otvaranje novog kluba, da mu prosto ime ne spomenem  :Grin: . 
Sutra sam na uzv, prirodnjak. Mislila sam to obaviti u tišini, ali ne ide. Kako svi postupci do sada tako i ovaj puta. Imamo još dvije doze zamrznutih plivača i to ćemo iskoristiti. Možda zamolim dr. da me stavi na HZZO listu, ako sada ne dođem do transfera. Ako uopće više ima mjesta za ovu godinu. Ali nije ni važno, ionako sam se već ranije oprostila od stimuliranih.
Teško mi pada kad se u klubu dogodi Selina priča. I moja frendica, 43,5 g. isto tako. Nadam se da će njihove priče na kraju ipak zavržiti sretno.

Koliko nas samo ima u siječanjskoj akciji, ne usudim se stavljati na listu, to mi je prezahtjevno  :Razz: . Uglavnom SRETNO ekipi! Jesam li prva u akciji ili? .. AB?

----------


## mare41

tiki, nadam se da će se brzo promijeniti rubrika: čekalice bete (nema), kiss za listu.
Dragoj Seli i ovdje pišem da mi je neopisivo žao zbog vašeg gubitka, nadam se da ćeš biti uskoro bolje i da ćemo opet skupa dočekati tvoju novu lijepu betu.

----------


## tiki_a

> Curke, jedno blic pitanje: meni danas peti dan ciklusa a cijeli me dan boli lijevi jajnik, kao što je inače pred ovulaciju. teško mi je za povjerovat da to ostatak femare radi svoje i u ovom ciklusu... ili je i to moguće?
> Očito će ovulacija i ovaj mjesec ranije pa ćemo ranije krenut i s Lh trakicama.


 andream, ne mora značiti da je pred O (ono dan-dva). Kod mene kad počinje rasti folikul, javljaju se povremeni jači bolovi. Recimo jučer 6 d.c., ali i dan ranije. Vidjela sam da je i mare41 negdje isto napisala. O mi je između 10. i 11. d.c. (pucanje f.).

----------


## mare41

tiki, pišemo u isto vrijeme pa mi postovi zvuče neodgovarajuće :Smile: , uglavnom-po MPO priči-i ja sam tu negdje, imam osjećaj da nekima jednostavno nije suđeno  da budu majke, al još guramo, ne znam šta će biti kad shvatimo da treba  znati stati kada je kraj.....al tu smo još...i žao mi zbog tvoje prijateljice.
Dobro si napisala da neki osjetimo rast folikul i par dana prije, al ja sam znala O imati i 6. dan, svi jednaki simptomi ko da je u normalno vrijeme, al mislim da to nije slučaj kod andreem nego posljedica femare, ne možemo baš znati.

----------


## tiki_a

Da, nekako u isto vrijeme pišemo  :Smile: . I ja mislim da kod andream nije rana O. Kod mene najranije punkcija 9. dan, kako sam stalno u postupcima mislim da mi je to bilo najranije. Ali kata1 je bila T sa punkcijom jako rano.

Kad smo već kod andream, malo sam se pogubila, jel' LH za kućnu ili ipak LH za Vg?

----------


## andream

tiki, šaljem ti virtualnu pusu. za iskrenost te potpuno razumijem jer i samoj mi je lakše kad se izjadam ovdje vama, bilo za savjet kao ovaj za ovulaciju pa do "spleta nesretnih okolnosti" i što mi se nedavno dogodilo.
Inače mene i dalje probada, danas puno manje,a trakica danas mi je pokazala jako svijetlu drugu crticu, pa možda i ovaj mjesec bude dosta ranije ovulacija (što me iskreno veseli jer bar nećemo dugo čekati za sljedeći postupak  :Smile:  ako ga bude, he he...

----------


## andream

Tiki, Lh ovaj mjesec za kućnu (idući ciklus smo u Vg jer ovaj ne stignemo). kad sam u postupcima 100%tno vjerujem doktorima (ili bi tako trebalo biti), pa ne koristim Lh trakice.

----------


## tiki_a

andream, sad si me podsjetila da i ja isprobam jednu LH trakicu. Idem odmah. Da, lakše je kad se malo izjadam, što ne znači da sam u nekom jako lošem raspoloženju, jedino se ponekad malo bojim da ne djelujem negativno na okolinu, ali kako druge cure na mene ne djeluju tako nadam se da sam i ja jednako bezopasna  :Smile:  ... trčim po LH...

----------


## vikki

*Tiki_a * navijamo za prirodnjak !!!
Ja sam zapravo sigurna da neću imati djece, previše je događaja dosad otišlo u prilog tome, i uredna trudnoća i zdravo novorođenče su za mene, s obzirom na povijest bolesti, čisti SF. Ipak, koji postupak još, i eventualna donacija, past će makar za to da si jednog dana ne bih prigovarala kako sam odustala prije vremena.

----------


## tiki_a

U pravu si vikki, ako se odradi sve što je u našoj mogućnosti, nema mjesta žaljenju i sve nekako dođe na svoje mjesto. To ću saznati ove godine da li je tako  :Grin: 

Vezano za ranu O oliti kratak ciklus, u prethodnom sam ciklusu prvi puta napravila nešto na svoju ruku. Obzirom da mi M voli doći umjesto 24. d.c. oko 4 dana prerano, a ovaj puta bi to bilo loše za postupak zbog Nove Godine, poslije moguće O (bila na uzv) počela sam uzimati navečer po 1 tableticu utrića vaginalno. Bilo je bolova kao da će M stići 19. d.c. no ipak postigla sam željeno, odgodila na 25. d.c. Jedna je cura spomenula postupak kojim se tako starta, utrići ciklus ranije. Kad mi sutra dr. izusti ćoravi ciklus ...osjećam desnu stranu što je dobro pa se ipak nadam...

----------


## tiki_a

vikki, super mi je sjeo tvoj avatar.

----------


## Jelena

vikki  :Love: , ja iskreno vjerujem u donaciju kod vas. nemaš problem s implantacijom, to je sjajno. malo ti se skupilo stresa. proći će.

----------


## vikki

> vikki, super mi je sjeo tvoj avatar.


A meni sjedi u krilu sad. Vježbam  :Cool:

----------


## andream

Ja imam pak bolove na lijevoj strani, pa će vjerojatno tu biti O (na femari je bio po jedan folikul s obje strane).
Vikki i Tiki, meni su simpa oba vaša avatara (ja sam imala svojedobno kanarinca koji i danas pjeva mojoj vragolanki).

----------


## vikki

> vikki , ja iskreno vjerujem u donaciju kod vas. nemaš problem s implantacijom, to je sjajno. malo ti se skupilo stresa. proći će.


Vi svi vjerujete više u mene nego ja sama  :Smile:  Jedino zato i jesam još "u igri".

----------


## Mimek

> Vi svi vjerujete više u mene nego ja sama  Jedino zato i jesam još "u igri".


ja se jako veselim svaki puta kad pokažeš i malo inicijative za dalje jer nekako vjerujem da ćeš ti uspjeti.

*sela 

*cure trudnice i trudilice* 
*

----------


## andream

meni svako malo padne neko pitanje na pamet, pa evo da vas pitam, koje ste koristile Lh trakice - koliko vam se dana zaredom obično pokazuje druga crtica kao svijetlija prije pojave tamne, odnosno da budu dvije iste jačine? uh, nadam se da sam postavila razumljivo pitanje... meni je danas crtica vidljiva ali slabije jačine, jel to znači da je ovulacija moguće blizu? danas mi je inače šesti dan ciklusa.

----------


## m arta

tiki_a, vikki i meni uljepšate dan kad vidim da još niste odustale. :Love: 
jer se i ja sve češće pitam, jel ima smisla nastaviti?
al eto zacrtali smo si taj Prag sad, pa bumo vidjeli. da ne bi kasnije žalili da ipak nismo sve probali.  :Smile: 

mi smo odlazak u Prag pomaknuli za veljaču. bila sam preko ovih blagdana prehlađena i sva nikakva, pa da malo nadođem.  :Smile: 

pozdrav svima i sretno sječankama!  :Cool: 

i kad vi objavite svoje velike bete, ja onda krećem u akciju!  :Smile:

----------


## sretna35

*vikki* ja baš vjerujem u tebe i često te vidim kao mamu(onako raspuštene kosu i našminkanu kad si najljepša pa još guraš kolica), nekako mi se tu vrti Prag kao opcija, ali that's just my feeling, a maca je zakon  :Zaljubljen: 

*tiki_a* ja sam i tvoj navatreniji navijač (jedan od)

cure  :Heart:

----------


## sara38

> *tiki_a* ja sam i tvoj navatreniji navijač (jedan od)


I ja isto  :Smile: .

----------


## tiki_a

andream, moje LH u zadnje vrijeme nisu baš mjerodavne, blijeda linija tek nakon pola sata, a poslije izgleda ništa, nisam imala punkciju pa ne znam jel' bilo js. 
No prije tog razdoblja sve super i to uvijek ovako - linija je sve tamnija i tamnija i to traje recimo jedan dan. Kada je onako na pola tamna, recimo ujutro, znam da će načever biti skroz tamna i da će pucanje folikula biti za 30-36 sati.

----------


## ina33

Cure, veliki zagrljaj i sretno... u svemu  :Heart: ! 

Ja nisam bila uvjerena da nikad neću biti majka jer sam se nadala sreći u posvojenju, ali bila sam gotovo pa 100% uvjerena da nikad neću imati veliki trbuh, a rođenje djeteta mi je bilo totalni SF. 

Želim vam reći da osjećaji/predosjećaji/intuicije nisu svemoguće, ali to su sve određene racionalizacije koje ipak imaju svoju funkciju i pomažu u otpuštanju stvari, pa i racionalnom sagledavanju stvari, odn. sjedanju svega na svoje mjesto.

----------


## andream

Ja ću vam iskreno napisati da sam znala da ću biti majka (vjerojatno je tu dao obol i moj ex dr A koji je to odmah rekao na prvom UZV kod njega). I sad vjerujem da ću to i drugi put postati jer nećemo odustati doslovce nijedan mjesec od postupaka (a ako ih koji mjesec i ne bude nadat ćemo se kućnoj). To je za sada naša strategija koju ćemo vrtjeti dok dr kaže da to ima smisla (ovisno o godinama). Moram priznati da mi nismo bili za posvojenje, kao ni za donaciju, pa je ta vjera tim više kao jedini cilj bila cijelo vrijeme prisutna.

----------


## Marnie

Pridružiti ću se ovoj diskusiji, jer i mene stalno muče slična razmišljanja: hoću li ikada biti mama? U stvari ja sam sigurna da ću biti mama (na neki od načina, pa makar i "mama" mojoj kujici  :Smile: ), ali nekako sam sve manje sigurna da ću biti trudna i imati biološko dijete. Od kada smo se odlučili na posvojenje i krenuli i u te vode moje uvjerenje da nećemo doživjeti porođaj mi se učvrstilo i počela sam sebe gledati kao mamu koja će preskočiti prvomjesečne i gušte i muke. A onda me je nedavno opet uhvatila golema tuga što se mirim s tim da nikada neću gledati kosu svog muža kroz nježnu kosicu djeteta ili svoje oči kroz njegove/njene oke. Tako da sam trenutno u fazi nekog (pomalo smiješnog za mene) optimizma i euforije da ćemo ipak biti trudni i zamislite čak prirodno  :Laughing: . Zbilja sam već prolupala haha. Uistinu se je teško odreći te želje tako da vas drage cure potpuno razumijem i s vama navijam za sve nas  :Smile: !

----------


## Nikolina-Zagreb

I meni je dr na VV koji me prvi puta u životu vidio rekao da će uskoro ovulacija i da ću ja zatrudnjeti, prirodno. Ja sam se tada bila nasmijala i prepričavala suprugu da su svi uvjereni da bi kod nas to trebalo ići 'glatko', jer nemamo nikakve indikacije, osim visokih godina, pa smo i potpali pod idiopatsku neplodnost. I taj put sam zaista zatrudnjela. Vjerovala sam doduše da će to zbog dotadašnjih neuspjeha i visokih godina vjerojatno biti putem asistiranih trudnoća, međutim, desilo se na iznenađenje svih - prirodnim putem, iako poslije, kada smo MM i ja analizirali, pretpostavljamo da su i stimulacije iz prethodnih mjeseci, a možda i sami postupci, indirektno utjecali na tu promjenu, pa je i kod vas ostalih sve moguće.

----------


## taca70

Ja se od prvog dana ove nase borbe nadam da cu postati mama i to me i odrzava da nastavim dalje, ali u dubini svoje duse ne osjecam i ne vjerujem da ce se to ikada desiti. Nikada ne zamisljam svoje dijete niti sebe s njim. Sada mi je najrealnije da cu si nabaviti jednog malog kovrcavog bisona koji ce malo liciti na mene. :Zaljubljen:

----------


## sara38

Neki ludi osjećaj me drži da ću jednom biti majka, da će mi se dogoditi trudnoća kad se najmanje budem nadala. I nije mi teško prolaziti kroz postupke, iz svakog neuspjelog pokušaja i ja i MM izlazimo još jači, ne damo se. I sama spoznaja da mi se nedavno dogodila trudnoća (koja je završila spontanim), i pod užasnom "idiopatskom" dijagnozom, daje mi snagu za dalje. Naime, i ja i MM dolazimo iz velikih familija, odrasli smo uz puno braće i sestara, htjeli smo sami stvoriti veliku obitelj. Ali postoji nešto s čim se ne mogu pomiriti, kopka me i muči, a to je da li naša dijagnoza leži u strahotama rata koje smo prošli, ja kao studentica 90-ih u Dubrovniku, MM u logoru..... Da li je taj stres ostavio posljedice...... Vjerujte mi, više bih voljela da imam najgoru moguću dijagnozu i znam da je ona posljedica, nego biti "idiopata"...

----------


## Mojca

Taca, kovrčavi bishon je uvijek sjajna ideja.  :Smile:  

Ja zadnjih par mjeseci spavam s plišanom igračkom, nasmješenom krokodilicom s ruksakom.. držim je za ruku... i za sad se ne usuđujem priznati sebi čiju ručicu zapravo zamišljam.

----------


## maja_st

Drage forumašice u grupi 39+ prijavljujem da krećem krajem siječnja na femarski IVF. Bliži mi se 40+ pa sam odlučila iskoristit još ovo malo vremena dok se zubima držim za tridesete za još jedan pokušaj ne bi li moje malo zlato dobilo bracu ili seku.

Zato nam svima želim uspješnu 2011..

----------


## aleksandraj

> I ja isto .


 :Heart:  potpisujem. U vezi teme...čvrsto vjerujem da će mi uspjeti, pogotovo jer sam u MB od prve uspjela /uz visoku FSH). Vjerujem u čuda, anđele i sve ostalo i šaljem svima vibrice za uspjeh~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~

----------


## linalena

Drage moje, čitam Vas već mjesecima i još malo pa ću i zvanično biti član kluba 39+, točnije još 6 dana. prijavljujem se ranije jer prekosutra putujemo u London na tjedan dana.

Samo da se još jednom ukratko predstavim: i ja i muž isto godište, zajedno 3.5godine. Ja sam na samom početku veze završila na operaciji mioma koji je bio pogolem pa je operacija bila otvaranjem trbuha. Muž ima OAT već godinama, onda se kada smo krenuli na VV pojavila azoo a sada na SD OA. Nađena varikokela ali odustali od operacije i obavili prvi postupak. Idmeo odmah na odmrazavanje a da nam čekanje brže prođe idemo u London a 14.1 idemo po peseka, malu crnu labradoricu, da nam i ona skrene misli. Ja inače radim u školi, stanujemo u Zagrebu, blizu Save. 

I još jedan detalj, i mužev brat ima OAT

Velka pusa svima

----------


## tlatincica

> Ja se od prvog dana ove nase borbe nadam da cu postati mama i to me i odrzava da nastavim dalje, ali u dubini svoje duse ne osjecam i ne vjerujem da ce se to ikada desiti. Nikada ne zamisljam svoje dijete niti sebe s njim. Sada mi je najrealnije da cu si nabaviti jednog malog kovrcavog bisona koji ce malo liciti na mene.


 :Love: 
O, kako te samo razumijem... Ja sam si upravo nabavila zamjenu za bebu  :Smile:

----------


## andream

Linalena, welcome to club, i drago mi je što vrlo brzo krećete s akcijom jer to znači i da će nam klub biti aktivniji.
Ja kao da sam se jučer učlanila, a evo u veljači ću imati punih 40 - vrijeme stvarno leti i sad tek vidim da uistinu svaki mjesec jako puno znači.

----------


## linalena

Hvala na dočeku, da da vrijeme stvarno leti. Kada smo mali godina nam je veliki dio rođendanske torte a sada ko uopće može izrezati tortu na 40dijelova???? a i još se zasladiti??

No slatki je nama život ipak, uz potporu i ljubav jako slatki

----------


## tiki_a

maja_st, linalena dobro nam došle!!!
linalena, mm ima OAT, a njegov brat nema djece, poslije 40-te se nisu odlučili na MPO, moguće da je i kod njega OAT u pitanju. 
Moj današnji uzv prošao je dobro. Naravno ostala sam paf kad je dr rekao 12,2 mm, očekivala sam veću brojku 8. d.c., rekla sam da mi je to malo, a on kaže da što bi ja htjela. Sutra ponovo uzv. Zapravo dva su folikula na desnoj dobroj strani 12,2/11 mm, endometrij 7,1 mm. Kaže dr. da bi bilo dobro kad bi mu mlađe pacijentice imale takav rezultat, a da o mom problemu nećemo (i bolje da ne, to smo već apsolvirali, da sam natukla previše godina  :Razz: ). E, sad kad počnem filozofirati oko ovog prirodnjaka, ma bolje da u miru pričekam moguću punkciju ...No ipak  :Grin:  moram reči da mi se čini da se opet bude dogodilo da će me zeznuti pola dana. Ma važno je da sam sada zadovoljna, razočaranje ostavljam za petak ili subotu.

----------


## tiki_a

linalena, nadam se da je pesika lijepa  :Zaljubljen: , imat ćete dobro društvo. ~~~~~za dobar odmor i pripremu za novu akciju sa zamrznutim js.

----------


## andream

tiki, koji ti je dc da se ravnam i ja otprilike?  :Smile:

----------


## andream

ah, vidim, sorry, osmi... znači jedan si dan ispred mene. Slijedim te u stopu  :Smile:

----------


## zeljana

Tiki_a nadamo se dobrim vijestima u 2011 :Zaljubljen: 
Cure....potpuno vas razumjem u razmisljanju i mastanju "biti mama", pa to je sasvim prirodno,,,,ista sam bila  i jos uvijek sam, a nadam se u februaru da ce moji snovi biti ostvareni.
Svima puno uspjeha :Heart:

----------


## Mojca

Maja_st, Linalena dobrodošle.  :Smile:  

Linalena uživaj u Londonu, uživaj i za mene, posebno ako svratiš na Portobello road ili Camden market!  
A što se tiče torte... hm, sa 16 - 17 sam mislila da si sa 40 u dubokoj starosti.  :Smile:  Kad ono....  :Smile:  

Zeljana, navijam za snove u februaru!  :Smile:  
Tiki_a, vibram da razočarenje ostaviš u prošlosti!  :Smile:  

Cukre, počinje me hvatati neko uzbuđenje, neka "putna groznica", sutra idem po Menopure... još par dana kontracepcije i krećemo i mi. Strah koji me držao budnom nekoliko večeri, rasplinuo se... leptirići se uselili u trbuh. Stalno tvrdim da ništa ne očekujem, da ću biti sretna ako uopće dođe do transfera... ali moje nesvjesno progovara kroz te leptiriće i jako se veseli. 
(Majko moja, kako ću samo tresnuti o pod za koji tjedan!)

----------


## mare41

linalena i maja-st, welcome, tek toliko da znate-dogovor je da se ove godine ovaj klub pretvori u trudnički :Smile: 
Nego, čuvajte te nove pasiće, imam ja jednog pasića iznad mene (veći je od mene), koji si siroti satima oće potrgati pluća i grlo jer je sam.
Draga tiki i andream, navijam iz petnih žila, a lijepo je vidjeti toliko planiranih akcija.
zeljana, još malo odbrojavate :Heart: 
Kiss Mimekicama i Shanticama :Heart:

----------


## sara38

*Maja_st* i *Linalena* dobro došle cure  :Heart:  :Heart: !

*Tiki* i *Andream* bravo za nove akcije i šaljem puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!

----------


## AuroraBlu

Cure, drago mi je da ste sve po redu u akciji. A jako mi se sviđa trend s psićima... uh, kako bi i ja jednog malog kokera -ali problem je što bi taj, kao i Marin susjed, po cijeli dan bio sam u stanu i izludio susjede.

*Tiki*, pa ne kužim zašto nisi zadovoljna s 12 mm 8.dc, pa to je baš kako treba biti. ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*Andream*, ti si u ponedjeljak na uzv? Ja bi u utorak trebala biti, napisao mi je da dođem 9.dc na uzv.

*Mojca*, sasvim je ok kako se osjećaš. I ja već imam leptiriće zbog svog Cito postupka, a još je 2 mjeseca do tada  :Smile:  Krajem mjeseca sam i ja dole na dogovoru, baš se veselim.

I budimo solidarne jedna s drugom, nitko ne odustaje!

----------


## taca70

Kad smo kod leptirica, ja sam ih jutros osjetila i pitam se do kada ce to trajati. Pa zar nije vrijeme da budem sasvim  :Cool: . Do pikanja imam jos 3tj, sta ce tek tada biti, totalna euforija....

----------


## Marnie

Linalena i Maja_st dobrodošle u najbolji klub na ovom forumu  :Smile: !
Tiki i Andream šaljem ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za uspješne prirodnjake  :Smile: .
Mojca nemoj već sada razmišljati o treskanju o pod, možda ćeš baš letiti do oblaka  :Smile:

----------


## mare41

Hoćemo početi primati predbilježbe za kavu za drugi tjedan (samo da nije ponedjeljak)

----------


## glacova

Drage moje,veseli me što je proljeće već najavilo svoj dolazak u naš klub! 
Svuda leptirići i dobre,pozitivne vibracije! :Very Happy: 
Što se mene tiće ja sam opet u nekim alternativnim vodama.
Vjerujte mi,za alternativu godina proizvodnje ne znači ništa,ona je "samo" u našim glavama!!!
Ipak,ziheraš u meni, ne odbacujem ni znanost pa sam tako bila na pregledu poslije neuspjele donacije, gdje smo ustanovili da je kod mene još uvijek sve u funkciji. 
Proizvodim pristojne jajne stranice,prokrvljenost maternice po dr. riječima začuđujuća.Sluz zadovoljavajuća... 
Iznenađen i začuđen  :Laughing:  bacio me odmah u neku vrstu kombinacije prirodnjaka u kućnoj radinosti. 
Sad ćemo to malo vrtiti do ponovnog odlaska po smrzliće u PFC.
Mada,nikad se ne zna! 
Novogodišnja želja je bila da ću ostvariti čudo i postići željeno prirodnim putem,tako da Prag ponovo vidimo samo kao turisti!
Curke,da su najbolje želje uz nas cijele godine!
Nadam se da će uskoro i neka klupska kavica?

----------


## mare41

glacova, lijepo te je vidjeti tu :Smile: , ajmo žene, kava (fragmin), e da, friške ZG 39+-nema izgovora za kavu :Smile:

----------


## Marnie

Ja sam idući tjedna tu i mogla bih na kavicu bilo koji dan  :Smile: .

----------


## mare41

Pošto po horoskopskom znaku imam pravo na prevrtljivost-kava u ponedjeljak? Linalena, čekamo te, i sve podržavačice kluba :Smile:

----------


## AuroraBlu

I ja sam za kavu.

----------


## sara38

A da skoknete u subotu k nama na našu riječku kavicu? (obećajem duplu dozu kolačića  :Wink: )

----------


## mare41

sara, kad zatopli-ja obećajem da ćete vi doći na našu :Smile:  (imam već obećanje za vožnju Ri-ZG, za natrag ne znam :Laughing: ), kolači i tako debljaju :Smile:

----------


## taca70

> I ja sam za kavu.


A tko nije?

----------


## Mojca

Joooj, ja sam za kavu... tako vas dugo nisam vijdela, baš mi falite.  :Smile:  

Što se tiče psića, toplo preporučam da udomite malo lajavo biće... mi imamo dvoje, curu od 8 godina koju smo kupili i dečka od 2-3 godine koje smo udomili iz azila. Ogromna su mi radost i kad tonem oni su mi čista terapija. Smijeh intravenozno. Posebno dečko, nisam nisam vjerovala u priče da su psi iz azila malo posebniji, ali zbilja jesu... Naravno, ne morate odmah dva... jedan je savim dosta.  :Smile:  (Naravno, ako mu možete prižiti brigu koju treba. Previše je pasa samo cijele dane. Iako je onim iz azia i to sretnija opcija nego box koji dijele s još 5-6 drugih pasa.) Ode ja malo off topic, nemojte zamjeriti, psi su mi velika ljubav.

AB, tko zna, možda se sretnemo u Splitu... popit ćemo kavu na Bače u Žbirca.  :Smile:  

Marnie... za let  :Smile:

----------


## tikica_69

Dobro nam dosle nove clanice!  :Wink: 
Kava? Uvijek  :Grin: 
I ja imam jednu azilanticu....obozavam je!  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## andream

Aurora, ovaj ciklus nisam u Vg jer ne bi stigla (danas mi je osmi dan). Planiram oko 18.1. ići na dogovor za veljaču.

----------


## zlatta

> Cukre, počinje me hvatati neko uzbuđenje, neka "putna groznica", sutra idem po Menopure... još par dana kontracepcije i krećemo i mi. Strah koji me držao budnom nekoliko večeri, rasplinuo se... leptirići se uselili u trbuh. Stalno tvrdim da ništa ne očekujem, da ću biti sretna ako uopće dođe do transfera... ali moje nesvjesno progovara kroz te leptiriće i jako se veseli. 
> (Majko moja, kako ću samo tresnuti o pod za koji tjedan!)


Mojca, samo se raduj!! i ta radost u nama je čista pozitiva, bar ja tako razmišljam... 
kada sam išla na AIH jako sam se radovala, pjevušila i istinski vjerovala u riječi koje sam govorila MM "da idemo po svoju djecu!". On je bio ozbiljniji i čak sam se na njega i ljutila što se ne raduje (on se bojao radovati  :Smile:  )  i uspjelo je!!  AIH u 41. je  SF da će uspjeti ali je!  
opustimo se od straha i prepustimo osjećajima radosti   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## linalena

Kako je ovdje dobra atmosfera, pa cure moje hvala na dobrodošlici

Naravno da ću dolaziti na kavice al eto sada za ovu prvu nemrem, do utorka smo u Londonu. Ali ću misliti na Vas i u ponedjeljak mi je baš ročkas.

Imate kakvu ideju kaj da tam kupim od vitamina, i pripravaka???? Idem početkom drugog na odmrzvanje j.s i dobila sam preporuku da kupim LH trakice i kaj još??? Moramo nać nekaj mužu za poboljšanje spermiograma a ,morti i sebi za j.s , ja ih očito dobro produciram ali pitanje koliko su zrele

----------


## rose

cure mala pomoć,ako ima koga..
počela sam sa stimulacijom,radi se o dugom protokolu i 21 dan ciklusa sam započela sa decapeptyl inekcijama,nakon dva tjedna (meni 7.01) prvi UZV da se vidi kad bi trebala počet sa menopur inekcijama,naravno u tom razmaku sam trebala dobiti redovitu menstruaciju ali evo kasni već 2-3 dana
obično je točna u dan a sad kad je čekam ni na vidiku...
ima li ko sa sličnom situacijom,mogu li inekcije decapeptyla utjecat na kašnjenje?
prije početka stimulacije bila na pregledu i sve je bilo ok

----------


## taca70

Rose, ja sam ih primila 19 do m i dr. je rekao da je to ok jer decapeptl hoce produljiti ciklus.

----------


## mare41

rose, draga, odgovorila sam ti na Češkoj :Smile: , al nek si tu pitala, tu ti ženske sve znaju :Smile: , al taca, ti si rekorder u kašnjenju, to mi se baš čini puno (bilo pa prošlo).
linalena, London je dobro opravdanje, inače se za opravdanje uzima samo punkcija ili transfer :Smile:

----------


## Mojca

Mare  :Laughing:

----------


## taca70

[QUOTE=mare41;1782863]...al taca, ti si rekorder u kašnjenju, to mi se baš čini puno (bilo pa prošlo).
QUOTE]

Bravo mare41, u pravu si, vidim da pazljivo pratis. Sad kad sam se prekontala, ja sam 19 Decapeptyla primila do pocetka stimulacije a to je bio 6.dc sto znaci da sam do m primila nekih 14 Dec-a.

----------


## tiki_a

No, dakle, ovdje je baš živahno, dobro veli linalena. linalena, za poboljšanje muško/ženskog dijela, puno smo toga već isprobali pa ništa, sada samo strogo pijem 800 mikrograma folne i 50-75 mg DHEA. Ostalo povremeno (C+Cink - to je dobro za m-ove).
Mojca, ja se jako moram suzdržavati da ne spominjem peseke jer ih obožavam, a na beba-peseke se doslovno rastopim kak su mi lijepi. Jaaako me veseli tvoj odabir Splita, zanimljiva priča, i nek' bude uspješna!
AB, nikak' da skužim koji si dan, e sad konačno - po svemu sudeći 3.d.c.
glacova  :Heart: 

Uzv danas izazvao i kod mene leptiriće  :Smile: . Trebalo mi je da folikul malo ubrza i to se dogodilo. Nije smio biti preko 16 i ispod 15. Zato je 15,5 mm, onaj drugi 12,8 mm, endometrij 7,9 mm. To su za mene ne optimalne već idealne mjere. Samo što nisu garancija za uspjeh  :Mad: . Dođem doma, i mm kaže po ne znam koji puta - "ja mislim da ćemo ovaj puta uspjeti". Dobro da ga nisam zakucala!!
Danas štoperica u 22 h (alarm na mobu narihtan  :Grin: ), u petak moguća punkcija.

----------


## mare41

tiki, ja mislim da nas muški tako podižu (i sebe), ja sam se naslušala da budemo (svaki) slijedeći mjesec, a svaki postupak nam je dobitan :Smile: , al neka, neko mora i podizati nadu :Smile: , ~~~~~~za petak 
Mojca, dosta si se švercala na nedolaženje na kave bez dobrih opravdanja, ovo su stara pravila-zaboravimo ih ponoviti, senilke :Smile: 
taca, ipak je bilo kašnjenje kraće :Smile: 
linalena, mislim da baš postoji tema Kako ste popravili spermiograme ili nešto slično.

----------


## taca70

Poznat mi je taj potpuno neutemeljeni optimizam MM-a ali zadnji put je cak i ON priznao da gubi nadu. Ja sam kao u startu spremna na neuspjeh.
Tiki-a, promijeni potpis jer postupak po ovakvoj zimulji sigurno ne znaci cekanje ljepsih dana.
Mimek, tebe i malu princezu ocekujemo na kavici s prvim proljetnim danima negdje na otvorenom. Moramo ju malo prosetati.
Gricanka, kako si? Dokle smo stigli?

----------


## tiki_a

taca70  :Laughing: , budem promijenila potpis, ali možda mi je ipak pomogao jer usred zime putovanje za zg super, bez snijega, leda, magle  :Klap:

----------


## Mimek

> Mimek, tebe i malu princezu ocekujemo na kavici s prvim proljetnim danima negdje na otvorenom. Moramo ju malo prosetati.


Baš sam si razmišljala kao bi sama došla na kavicu, ali znam da je princeza veća fora. Kakvi su minusi nemremo nikud, a i ja sam ne mogu zbog (.)(.)

Dobrodošle novice i stare koke u divnim akcijama. Tiki_a oduševljavaš me koliko si uporna. Moooraš uspjeti. Sve ćete vi biti mame i vaši M klasa-optimist tate

----------


## uporna

Haj društvo veselo. Vidim optimizam pršti i tako treba.
Reći ću samo upornost se isplati i dok ima smisla (čitaj nema menopauze) samo naprijed. 
Ja ~~~~~~~~~~~~ za vaše trudnoće.
Pusa od Borne i mene

----------


## Jill

:Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:  današnji nalaz Papa testa, prvi put loš, IIIb, moram ići na biopsiju i kiretažu grlića. Ja mislim da stvarno ovo nisam zaslužila. Eto mi moje alternative, ovo je užas.

----------


## Jill

znam, znam, paničim ko malo dete, ali stvarno mi se slošilo kad sam čula... evo malo sam čitala po netu o svemu tome, pa se tešim, možda neću proći ko bos po trnju...a možda baš i hoću. kako je glupo da ovi moji plačljivci stoje sad na vrhu stranu, baš sam majstorski pokvarila tako pozitivnu atmosferu, ali ovo mi je stvarno bilo kao grom iz vedra neba, i sve moguće IVF planove ponovo srušilo /u najboljem slučaju ihahaaaj odložilo/

----------


## ZJENA

Šta reći Jill... takve se stvari ne i trebale događati... DRŽI SE!

----------


## ZJENA

Ja sam uvijek vjerovala da ću postati mama i sad vjerujem da ću ponovno, svaki danom sve više. 
Kada sam prvi put pokušavala, moja draga prijateljica je pokušavala dobiti drugo dijete, nekako mi se činilo da joj je lakše nego nama koje ipak još nismo tada bile mame. Danas kada razmislim... lakše je u toliko jer si jednom već "dosegao nebo", čini ti se da možeš ponovno, ali želja za djetetom je jednako jaka i frustracija da ne možeš podjeliti ljubav koju znaš da imaš... nisu puno manje. Nisam vjerovala da sam spremna proći sve ono što sam prošla prvi put, a sad izgleda da ću proći još i više.

Više od 20g imam pse i to uvijek udomljene. Uvijek ženkice. Trenutno imam dvije. Zadnju sam udomila (dovela iz Zg azila) kada sam ostala trudna sa Švrkijem, baš nekako istovremeno. Često kažem da mi je dovela Švrkija. 
Majo_st čini mi se da imamo slične priče i da smo iz istog grada.

----------


## Kadauna

Cure, dobro vam jutro...........


evo samo da vam javim da je jedna njemačka forumašica s 39.g. i AMH-om od 0,02 (ne znam jedinice) ostala prirodno trudna iako su joj rekli u klinikama različitim da s takvim amh-om i općim stanjem ima svega 5% šanse zatrudniti. Evo, ostala trudna i treba roditi kroz koji dan, već je 39+0. 

Cure, da nije zima možda bih vas došla u ponedjeljak posjetiti, ovako samo šaljem lijepe pozdrave i da vam se sreća nasmije u ovoj 2011.g.

----------


## glacova

Evo,vidite da ima šanse za prirodnim putem!  :Very Happy: 
Nisam ja baš bezveze optimist! :Smile:

----------


## Mojca

Dobro vam jutro najdraže curke, 
evo me na poslu, (a gdje bi drugdje čovjek bio na praznik?), jutros sam konačno nakon puno dana sjela u auto, bez da ga je dragi prethodno zagrijao, sunca ima (više menje), u uredu je tišina, ostala je još jedna kontracepcijska tabletica, jučer smo bili u shoppingu u Zagorskoj, kupili prve Menopure, igle, šprice... sjeli u auto i čvrsto se primili za ruke.  Sretni.
Sve u svemu, nadam se mirnom i opuštenom (iako radnom) danu. 

Tiki_a, wow! Neću niš reći... da ne prođem ko tvoj muž  :Smile:  samo ću u tišini jako vibrati. 

Mare, da samo znaš koliko mi fale kave... već sam si stavila podsjetnik da u ponedjeljak moram otkazati zubara da bi mogla doći na kavu. 

Jill, moja prijateljica je imala istu priču, mjesec - dva nakon zahvata je ostala (neplanirano) trudna. I sve je bilo ok i s trudnoćom i s bebom.  :Smile:  

Kadauna, Glacova... super!  :Smile:  Cure, sve u pojačanu domaću radinost!  :Yes:

----------


## tiki_a

Jill, na žalost i to se događa, jako mi je žao i šaljem ~~~~~~da sve dobro prođe i da bebica brzo dođe. Koliko puta sam se uhvatila u razmišljanju, pa što ako mi se nešto nakalemi radi tih silnih uzv-ova, štoperica, ranije i stimulacija, ali to odmah stavljam sa strane i kažem si ma neće, idem ja dalje sa svojim MPO. I zato kad bude nekih problema, puno nam teže padaju. Jill nadam se  i vjerujem da će brzo biti bolje!!!
ZJENA (još jedna ljubiteljica pasa oliti peseka  :Heart: ), vjerujem ti kad kažeš za drugo dijete da je želja gotovo ista, jer kad jednom kreneš u borbu za bebača mora biti isto.
glacova, za kućnu!!
Mojca he he, na forumu može, ali doma su takve rečenice zabranjene!!!

Jedno pitanjce curama koje ovih dana koriste LH trakice. Prije jučerašnje štoperice kod mene nije bilo ni sjene od druge crtice, možda malo nakon pola sata. Ranije nije bilo tako, druga linija bi se već počela pokazivati. U zadnjih recimo tri ciklusa kao da nisam imala drugu liniju ili sam zakasnila pogledati (mala vjerojatnost). Kako je kod vas na taj dan kad je štoperica? Nekako mi se čini da bi ovaj moj idealan folikul mogao biti prazan.

----------


## tiki_a

Mame 39+:
  bebomanka, fjora, iva_luca, Lidali, Maya ZG, Mimek, Mona Lisa, Shanti
Trudnice 39+:
  enya22, gričanka, mikulica (ili mama), zeljana 
Čekalice bete:
  Nema
Članice kluba 39+:
  aleksandraj, aiko70, anaea40, andream, AuroraBlu, enya22, fjora, giga, glacova, gričanka, ina33, iva_luca, jadro, Jill, Lidali, maja_st, mare41, Marnie, m arta, Mimek, Mojca, Nikolina-Zagreb, sara38, Sela, Shanti, sretna35, taca70, taya (39+?), tiki_a, tikica_69, uporna, vikki, zeljana, ZJENA, zlatta, (ukupno 35)
One koje već dugo ne pišu: aenea, bebomanka, lilium, Maya ZG, mikulica, Mona Lisa, ninatz, pippi, višnja…
Počasne:
  Jelena, Kadauna, rikikiki *621*, rozalija…
Čekamo da se učlane: linalena…

----------


## vikki

*Jill*, baš mi je žao, no vjerujem da će sve biti u redu  :Heart: 
*Tiki*, ja sam prazne folikule imala i kad je crta bila skroz tamna, tamnija od kontrolne, možda LH nisu baš neke.
*Mojca* ~~~~~~~~ za dobar start.
*Kadauna*  :Heart: 
*Taco*, jedva čekam vidjeti kovrčavog bišona.
Cure  :Heart:

----------


## tikica_69

Mene cice bole za poluditi......znaju one mene tako cesto tlaciti u drugoj polovici ciklusa, no ovaj put su stvarno pretjerale. Nista nisam spavala  :Mad: 
Ajme, koliko nas ima  :Zaljubljen: 
Kadauna  :Heart:  joj, valjda bumo popile tu kavu prije finala  :Wink:

----------


## Marnie

Tiki, zbilja kako kažeš savršeni uvjeti i pridružujem se TM u nadi (nemoj i mene zakucati  :Laughing: )~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za petak  :Smile: .
Joj cure, kad smo već kod obožavanja pasa, ja mislim da sam ja počela pretjerivati: moju Irmu ljubim u čelo i zovem ju "moja pseća ljubavi". Vjerojatno sam sve majčinske osjećaje projicirala na nju  :Laughing: .

----------


## sretna35

> *Jill*, baš mi je žao, no vjerujem da će sve biti u redu 
> *Tiki*, ja sam prazne folikule imala i kad je crta bila skroz tamna, tamnija od kontrolne, možda LH nisu baš neke.
> *Mojca* ~~~~~~~~ za dobar start.
> *Kadauna* 
> *Taco*, jedva čekam vidjeti kovrčavog bišona.
> Cure


ja se šveram (pa praznik je) i potpisujem vikki

----------


## aleksandraj

[ 
Jedno pitanjce curama koje ovih dana koriste LH trakice. Prije jučerašnje štoperice kod mene nije bilo ni sjene od druge crtice, možda malo nakon pola sata. Ranije nije bilo tako, druga linija bi se već počela pokazivati. U zadnjih recimo tri ciklusa kao da nisam imala drugu liniju ili sam zakasnila pogledati (mala vjerojatnost). Kako je kod vas na taj dan kad je štoperica? Nekako mi se čini da bi ovaj moj idealan folikul mogao biti prazan.[/QUOTE]

Ja ti bas nisam strucnjak za LH trakice...u "dane ovulacije" crtice nikad nema. mefdjutim, kada sam imala zadnji put punkciju, dr je na UZV vidio dva folikula, trakica bila s obje tamnre crte pa je dr rekao da je kasno za stopericu i da ce pokusati uhvatiti js. Sutradan oba folikula bila prazna...dakle, ne vidim vezu izmedju crtice i js u folikulima..

----------


## aleksandraj

Mozemo ovaj klub nazvati i ljubiteljice pasa....pridruzujem se broju i prijavljujem takodjer MIu, kujicu iz azila Sibenik koja evo samnom dijeli vec sest lijepih godinica

----------


## tiki_a

tikica_69 pa dobro zvuči tvoj simptomček, koliko se sjećam radilo se doma  :Smile: ~~~~~~

Hvala cure za info o LH, sad mi je lakše.

----------


## andream

Tikica, i meni se čini da je bol u (.)(.) jako dobar znak uopće, negdje sam čitala da on pokazuje da tijelo još ima optimalnu razinu hormona i samim time i JS. Ja sam zadnje bolove u cicama imala negdje valjda prije dvije godine, od tada ništa. Po bolovima u njima mogla sam točno znati kad će doći M, sad mi je to science fiction. 
Ja ću zavibrati da ti možda postupak neće trebati i da nam lijepo za koji dan vratiš lijekove u kliniku  :Smile:  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Tiki, za punkciju i sretan lov (i da muž ima pravo pa da se on tebi za koja dva - tri tjedna smješka) ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Svima u niskom startu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ od nas.

----------


## aleksandraj

Tikice_69, ovo zaista dobro zvuci..ja sam prvu trudnocu skontala po jako bolnim (.)(.). Andream, mene grudi bole pred svaku m, i to jako, a odgovor na stimulacije  :Evil or Very Mad: ...nisam bas sigurna u teoriju :Grin:

----------


## andream

Zato i jest-teorija, e sad praksa je često ipak nešto drugo...
A mi se malo hvalimo novim avatarom, nakon dugo vremena, pa možda nam i on donese - sreću...

----------


## Mimek

kako slatki avatar. samo što ne kaže: Želim seku ili bracu

----------


## enya22

*andream* nisam mogla odoljeti, a da ne komentiram tvoj novi avatar... M. je stvarno prepreslatka! :Zaljubljen: 
Svim trudilicama u klubu zelim superplodnu 2011.! ~~~~~~~~~ :Heart:

----------


## taya

*andream*, već dugo kontam kad će vel'ka slika naše vršnjakinje...medena  :Zaljubljen: 
i za vedrana sretninog  :Zaljubljen:  (svi smo vršnjaci,  i mame i djeca)
i za sve klinceze i klince koji su tu  :Heart:  i njihove mame
i za sve klinceze i klince koji su u bilo kojoj fazi dolaska  :Heart:  i buduće mame

----------


## tikica_69

Ja ne mogu spavati koliko me sinusi muce  :Sad: 
Cure, dobila sam protokol na kojem pise kad je dobro uzimati Menopure, popodne izmedju 16 i 18, no ne pise kada je najbolje uzeti Dec.
Sto vi mislite kada? 
Pocela sam brljaviti pa cu izgleda danas poceti sa Dec-om, a sutra onda i sa Menopurom.

----------


## zlatta

tikice69, kada sam otvarala temu nisam mogla vjerovati da si u to doba pisala po netu, ali sada vidim zašto   :Sad:   ništa ti ne znam odgovoriti jer nisam bila u protokolu

htjela sam pitati, maternica me boli već dva dana, čime da ublažim grčenje? 
negdje sam pročitala za magnezij (čini mi se) ali nisam sigurna 
mala je vjerojatnost da sam trudna, prije mislim da mi je to od viroze i bolnog grla, ali kako boli intenzivno dva dana ipak bih nešto poduzela  za svaki slučaj jer danas sam trebala dobiti M ali nema ni naznaka...

----------


## taca70

kad smo kod viroze, ja vec tjedan dana ne spavam od kaslja i bolnog grla. U komici sam.
Tikica69, pa zar nisi i u Mb uzimala Dec istovremeno kad i Menopure? Ja svaki put tako.

----------


## gričanka

Drage koke  :Love: 
... i ja sam velika ljubiteljica pasica... sa mojom udomljenom križankicom sam provela 15 lijepih godinica, a prije 3 g nas je napustila poslije drugog infarkta... ali imam njenu kćer koja nas uveseljava i podsjeća na nju  :Heart:  
Vidim da ste spremne za action, nema šale, i zato svima u niskom startu žestoko vibram ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ i želim puuuno uspjeha na putu pretvorbe kluba 39+ u trudnički kljub, juhhuuu!
Taco, dobro sam  :Kiss:  i od jučer sam (konačno) na dvoznamenkastoj brojčici u tickeru. Rado bih i ja na kavu (dok sam još pokretna ... ) ukoliko me ne iznenadi porast tlaka... malo mi je up poslije svih ovih bakanalija i druženja ... zasada je granični pa moram paziti. Ali ozdravi nam ti... 
Mimek, Andream ... vaši avatari  :Zaljubljen: 
Koke .... svima  :Love:

----------


## sara38

> kad smo kod viroze, ja vec tjedan dana ne spavam od kaslja i bolnog grla. U komici sam.


Ej Taca, kod mene ista situacija, tjedan dana kašljucam i trenutno sam na Ca-C 1000; ali zato MM treći dan leži u krevetu sa temp. od 39  :Sick: . 
Svim kokama  :Zaljubljen: , a *Andream*  tvoj avatar  :Heart:  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## tikica_69

taco, jesam....i Dec i Gonale sam uzimala ujutro u 7, tako mi dr. V rekao i toga sam se drzala, no Vin. ima protokol gdje se Gonali ili Menopuri daju od 16-18 sati a za Dec ne pise nista a negdje sam procitala da je njega bolje uzimati rano ujutro, pa sam se sva stiltala  :Grin: 
Uzet cu ga ja danas popodne, pa sutra skupa sa Menopurom, tako sam odlucila  :Smile:

----------


## Marnie

Jučer sam išla na web site za koji je link Gabi stavila na Građanima i izračunala si uspješnost IVF-a sa vlastitim js. Uglavnom slatko sam se nasmijala, jer sam shvatila da meni ne trebaju nikakvi testovi da bih znala na čemu sam: izračunata uspješnost je točno onakva kako sam i mislila da će biti i kako mi je dr. L rekao prije 4 godine kad sam krenula s MPO-om...dobro je da se nije smanjila u te 4 godine  :Laughing: !

----------


## andream

tikica, ja sam uzimala decap. ujutro, obično oko 8. Na menopure sam išla u 17 popodne na hitnu.

----------


## taca70

Marnie, meni taj testic izracunao oko 8%. Stvarnost je tako okrutna ali ja sam inace sklona negirati ju.

----------


## andream

Ja sam isto izračunala, meni ispada pristojnih 27,6%.

----------


## AuroraBlu

A meni je testić pokazao bijednih 3.2%

A kad tome pridodam i rečenicu mm-a da se moram pomirit s tim da mi nećemo imat djece, onda to pada za još bar 1%  :Sad:

----------


## sara38

Meni 14,3%  :Grin: .

----------


## mare41

Kad ukucam u taj test godine 39, a nakon toga 40-razlika je duplo manja????? Ne vjerujem tom testu :Undecided: , ma šta oni znaju :Evil or Very Mad: , AB-ovaj zadnji znakić ide i TM :Smile:

----------


## andream

Ja uvijek te testove doživaljavam kao razbibrigu, nešto kao križaljke. A mi koji imamo bebicu i gdje je problem u spermiogramu, u startu će i dati veće "bodove", što u konačnici i ne garantira da će novi postupak/-pci biti dobitni.

----------


## andream

Mare, ja sam zato ukucala 39, ha ha.. kao da sam znala! Sljedeći mjesec garant mi pada uspješnost onda na duplo manje!

----------


## Marnie

Vidiš, vidiš, ja sam si već stavila u testić 40 g. iako ću navršiti tek u svibnju. Trebala sam staviti 39 g.  :Smile: . Meni je ispalo negdje oko 8,9%. I ja isto negiram te brojke, tako da sam i rekla dr. L kada mi je bio rekao da nam je šansa nešto manja od 10% da je to izvrsno: imamo 10% šanse, super!  :Laughing:  - kao u filmu glup i gluplji...

----------


## Marnie

Mislim da taj testić uopće ne štima, jer sam stavila donaciju js i s 39 g. mi je šansa 17,8%, a sa 40 g. je 28,9%?!? No kako andream kaže to je zgodna razbibriga  :Smile: .

----------


## ina33

Zgodna razbriga, nemam pojam koliko je točan, ali pita neka važna pitanja, možda se može koristiti kao smjernica. Na prvu mi se čini na razini razbibrige OK, jedino su neke stvari neprecizne za naše uvjete, tj. ne uzimaju u obzir novac i liste čekanja - tipa years you have been trying, to može bit 3 godine s jednim IVF postupkom itd.

----------


## tiki_a

andream, tvoja curica  :Zaljubljen: . Baš je lijepo kad možemo vidjeti vašu i našu  :Smile:  dječicu.
sara38 ~~~~~za tm-a

Što se siječanjske ekipe tiče, jedna je otpala, ta sam, naravno. Punkcija 2 folikula, dr. C. (novi u klinici - jako zadovoljna) se baš potrudio, ali biologica na žalost nije mogla stvoriti tu jednu željenu js. Kaže da je folikul bio skroz kako treba, zapravo tekućina u njemu, kao da je js u njemu, ali ništa. 
Malo odmora i idemo dalje. Koja je slijedeća na redu?  :Smile: 
I još malo ~~~~~za cimericu.

----------


## Marnie

tiki_a, baš mi je žao to čuti, a bili su tako dobri uvjeti  :Sad: .

----------


## gričanka

> Malo odmora i idemo dalje.


Draga *Tiki_a*, zaslužuješ divljenje  :Love:   :Heart: 
*Jill* , istina, nepravedno je, ali riješit ćeš ti i to, ne daj se! Vjerujem da će sve biti i mora biti OK  :Love:

----------


## andream

tiki draga, ma ne znam uopće što pametnog napisati osim da mi je žao. ali eto idemo svi dalje, pad pa dizanje, svima već poznat osjećaj...
mislim da nam je AB na redu, a i ja si razmišljam samo se pojaviti u pon u Vg pa odmah kod doca za dogovor. ne znam samo da li će prvi dan ikoga biti osim sestara...

----------


## gričanka

*AuroraBlu * , ne obaziri se na riječi TM-a dokle god ste voljni prolaziti kroz oluje MPOa i dok god ima smisla, razloga i materijala (čitaj: JSa i godinica koje idu k tome u prilog... a toga kod vas ima). O izlaznoj strategiji nije loše razmišljati u teoriji, a u vašem slučaju još nije vrijeme za provođenje - tvrdim.
I ja sebe nisam nikad mogla zamisliti s trbuhom niti kao mamu (otprilike baš kao i Ina33)pa razumijem to racionalno nastojanje TM za prihvaćanje života bez djece jer sam svojedobno i sama s jednakom pozornošću gutala članke i psihologiju koji su govorili o izlaznoj strategiji kao i one o MPO postupcima i donacijama i klinikama. Ma svejedno mu evo malo :  :Mad:  jer život nam piše nevjerovatne priče i dovede nas u situacije o kojima često ni u snu ne mislimo i ja ZNAM da i vas nakon svega čeka jedna takva situacija i divna priča koju ćete zasluženo živjeti!
Ljubi te ova trudnica!  :Kiss:

----------


## mare41

> Draga *Tiki_a*, zaslužuješ divljenje  
> *Jill* , istina, nepravedno je, ali riješit ćeš ti i to, ne daj se! Vjerujem da će sve biti i mora biti OK


X
Poseban je gušt švercati se na trudnicu koja rijetko piše :Smile: , al svaka je na mistu :Smile: , gričanka, draga, piši češće, nadam se da se vidimo.
tiki-veliki hug i kiss

----------


## vikki

*Tiki*, žao mi je  :Love: , drži se  :Heart: 
*AB*  :Heart: , meni moj govori suprotno, da ćemo sigurno imati djecu, no tješi me samo, znam da ni on ne vjeruje u to. Uz tvoju reakciju na stimulaciju bilo bi šteta odustati.
*Gričanka*, nadam se kakvoj kavi dok se još 2 u 1 **
*Andream*, cura je krasna  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## sretna35

*tiki_a*  :Love: 

cure  :Heart:

----------


## zeljana

Tiki_a zao mi je :Love: 
ali idemo dalje....cure svima puno uspjeha :Heart:

----------


## glacova

Koliko god zvučalo kao fraza,treba biti pozitivan i razmišljati pozitivno! 
Ne rješavati nikakve glupe testove koji nas samo bacaju u depresiju! :Crying or Very sad: 
Kad se osječamo staro,(sorry na tom pridjevu)to je samo uvjerenje koje smo dobile i program koji su nam nametnuli!
Opće je poznato da se svako crveno krvno zrnce zamjenjuje približno tri do četiri mjeseca, stanica kože zamjenjuje se svakih sedam dana, sluznica crijeva svaka tri do četiri dana, molekule DNK (*koje reguliraju i regeneriraju cijeli tjelesni sustav*) obnavljaju se svaka *tri mjeseca*. A cijelo tijelo obnavlja se svakih sedam godina!
Momentalno čitam o nekim zabačenim plemenima gdje žene rađaju prirodnim putem u kasnim pedesetim godinama  :Shock:  jer im nitko ne puni glavu da njihove jajne stanice ne valjaju ili da imaju visoki FSH ili niski AMH!
Žene s otoka Okinawe u svojim pedesetim zahvaljujući zdravom načinu života,čitaj:prehrana,nizak energetski unos,fizičke aktivnost,imaju duplo veći DHEA od amerikanki kao i tri puta višu razinu estrogena!
Btw jeste li znali da tjelovježba potiče pretvorbu DHEA-a u estrogen više od bilo čega drugog! 
Ne zagovaram da se sada vratimo na drveće, (i da ćemo time odmah sve ostati trudne,)samo zanemarimo glupe testove,okrenimo se sebi,svojim željama i osluškujmo svoje tijelo(što i radimo 24 sata na dan :Laughing: )
Duboko vjerujem da rezultati tada neće izostati!
Još mi samo fali amen na kraju ovog posta! :Laughing:

----------


## vikki

> Ne rješavati nikakve glupe testove koji nas samo bacaju u depresiju!


Zaboravih reći, moj je rezultat 12,3%, puno više nego što mi dosadašnji MPO-ovac daje  :Grin: 

A što se tiče DHEA, moj je problem što je povišen, a još zadnja četiri mjeseca pohodim teretanu, baš me zanima kakav će sad nalaz biti  :Cool: 

*Glacova*  :Heart: , bravo za pozitivan stav, ja se ipak ne mogu maknuti od razmišljanja dobro informiranog optimista  :Nope:

----------


## Mimek

> Vidiš, vidiš, ja sam si već stavila u testić 40 g. iako ću navršiti tek u svibnju. Trebala sam staviti 39 g. . Meni je ispalo negdje oko 8,9%. I ja isto negiram te brojke, tako da sam i rekla dr. L kada mi je bio rekao da nam je šansa nešto manja od 10% da je to izvrsno: imamo 10% šanse, super!  - kao u filmu glup i gluplji...


Meni je dr L., uz ispriku da me mora upoznati sa statistikama, rekao kad sam krenula po N. da nemaju niti jednu iznesenu trudnoću u mojim godinama  :Razz:  - to sam mu odgovorila i to mislim i za takve testove/kvizove  :Razz:

----------


## Mimek

tiki_a hrabrice. Kad ti možeš biti uporna za druge nema isprike

glacova svaka ti je na mjestu

----------


## gričanka

*Glacova*, amen!  :Grin:  i  :Klap: 
Evo *Mare*, slušam, već češće pišem  :Smile:  i moram biti na toj kavi u ponedjeljak, moram vas vidjeti.
Svima  :Kiss:

----------


## Mojca

Glacova, Amen!  :Smile:  
Bude li kome do povratka na drveće... ili bar pod drveće (u ležećem položaju, naravno i pritom grickati travku) znate da to imamo gdje napraviti.... sve je puno voćki, a kažu neke poslovice iz dalmatinske zagore ili Hercegovine, da je kuća plodna ako pred njom raste voćka. E pa drage moje, pred kućicom na Žumberku je voćki ko u priči, sve rađaju ko šašave, ima ih dosta da svakoj dodijelimo po jednu!  :Smile:  Prirode ima dovoljno da zaboravimo na testove, da se zagledamo u nebo i bar na tren živimo opušteno. A ak je nekoj baš i do tjelovježbe, nećemo joj braniti.

Tiki_a  :Sad:   :Love: 

Mimek, to s isprikama stoji. Živa istina. 
Gričanka, mudro zboriš! 

Test sam riješila, u nekoliko varijanti... jedna poraznija od druge. E baš ću im u inat ostat trudna!  :Grin:

----------


## ina33

Evo, zavrtila sam predictor test za IVF kad sam ostala trudna sa svojom curom, ispalo 17.9 posto. Cijelu večer se igram s time, ko neke internetske karte, šacam šanse sebi za postupke i kako mi je bilo, svima koje znam tj. situacije koje znam pa onda računam jesam li se uskladila s predictorom u svojim predviđanjima, dobra zabava  :Smile: . Jedino me malo čudi što se rijetko tko diže preko 30%, ono, damaged tubes, 25 years, spermiogram super, prvi pokušaj, pokušavaju 2 godine. 

*AB*, for all it's worth, ja mislim da ti nešto krivo u predictor kucaš, a vjerojatno je krivo broj pokušaja, jer oni računaju full-blown pokušaj, ne to što si ti imala. 

*Glacova* mi je sad dala mislit s plemenima u kojima žene rađaju u kasnim pedesetima, to moramo malo prodiskutirati uživo  :Smile: .

*Mimek*, ti si meni super, ali super mi je i moje vrste informirani optimist, *vikki*  :Smile: .

----------


## mare41

Ja sam zagovornik znanosti, i naravno da ne moramo svi misliti isto o tome, ali živimo gdje živimo. Neplodnost nije izum modernog doba, ne kažem da je nema više nego prije zbog zagađenosti i načina života, al rado bi da neko dokaže da se zapravo pomlađujemo svakih par godina, i da naša reprodukcija teži tinejdžerskoj dobi. I dalje se najavljujem na roštilj u ležaljci na Žumberku :Smile: .

----------


## tiki_a

galcova, amen  :Grin:  i dodajem  :Klap:   :Naklon: . To mi sada najviše treba. I da još nešto dodam, što se kretanja tiče - od kad sam u MPO postala sam skroz druga osoba - samo još kraća šetnjica padne i nabacila sam preko 10 kg (ranije duge šetnje, branje gljiva, povremeno planinarenje i skijanje, dva sporta amaterski...) - moram pod hitno na drvo (kao nekad  :Grin: ).
Mimek, i meni je jednom dr-ica rekla isto, a ja ipak viđam i trudnice i mame 40+ oko sebe. Zar nije kod njih bilo takvih ili u čemu je štos kod tih statistika??
Jutros me uhvatio bljak osjećaj, ali uhvatila sam se nekog posla (zaostaci  :Mad: ) i potpuno zaboravila na jučer - samo nek' potraje...
AB, ti si mi po svemu nekako najizglednija za uspjeh u klubu. Pa se po tome i ravnaj!
Ne znam gdje je link od Gabi, u prvom naletu nisam pronašla.

----------


## mare41

tiki, link je na Građanima.
Da ublažim partibrejkerski post-kopiram nešto u što (zasad) vjerujem:
_Never  let go of hope. One day you will see that it all has finally come  together. What you have always wished for has finally come to be._

----------


## taca70

Podrzavam optimizam jer nam moze pomoci da lakse prodemo kroz sve ovo ali isto tako volim biti realna da ne bih otresla na guzu i
dugo se oporavljala od pada. Jedna studija na prilicno velikom broju pacijenata je pokazala da u 3 IVF-a oko 50% zena ostvari trudnocu i rodi dijete ali do 40god zivota. Mislim da k tome vodi i nasa lista trudnica, velika vecina ih je uspjela bas u prva 3 postupka i skoro sve su ispod 40. Zato sam sklona vjerovati da je meni kalkulator dobro izracunao 8% koliko god mi to nije drago vidjeti.

----------


## tikica_69

Sto se tice ovog naseg optimizma, svojevremeno sam na jednom forumu u svom potpisu imala recenicu koju sam u bijesu nakon jednog neuspjelog IVF-a istresla pred obitelj i kumove kad su poceli sa onim poznatim: Ajoj, pa kaj opet nista, pa nemoj biti tuzna, bit ces kad ces se najmanje nadati...kenj, ser, bla..... A meni tlak na 3500 i u onom bjesu iz mene izleti ko iz katapulta: E ne moze sudbina biti toliko prokleta, koliko ja mogu biti uporna. I nakon svakog neuspjeha, opet je se sjetim. Mislim da nama nakon 40. to svakako moze biti slogan u ovom klubu, jer smo zaista takve, prokleto uporne  :Laughing: 
BTW, ja sam od jucer pikalica  :Grin:

----------


## glacova

Prema istom izvoru mnoge žene ne znaju koliko su još plodne pa ne uzimaju kontracepciju. Kao rezultat toga broj pobačaja žena iznad 40 godina odmah je na drugom mjestu iza žena od 18 do 25! Tko s dakle usuđuje reći da naša jajašca nisu plodna!?
*Vikki*,samo ti treniraj dalje! Tvoj DHEA neće zbog toga biti još viši već će se regulirati.
Evo,ja sam vam živi primjer za to što pišem. Ostala sam trudna prirodnim putem u 45,5 godini i to u periodu kada sam se intenzivno bavila sportom. Na žalost došlo je do spontanog u 6.tj,ali trudnoća je ostvarena!
E onda sam počela čitati o tome kako se ne treba baviti sportom jer se luče hormoni koji utječu na plodnost, dobila kile,postala nezadovoljna sobom i svojim tijelom,puna frustracije i nezadovoljstva....i eto od trudnoće ni t!

----------


## tiki_a

> E onda sam počela čitati o tome kako se ne treba baviti sportom jer se luče hormoni koji utječu na plodnost, dobila kile,postala nezadovoljna sobom i svojim tijelom,puna frustracije i nezadovoljstva....i eto od trudnoće ni t!


Ovo je i mene u dobroj mjeri bacilo natrag  :Mad: . A sad nikako da se pokrenem.
taca70, i ja sam to primjetila, cure 40+ koje su uspjele, uspjele su relativno brzo. Od uspješnih dugoprugašica znam samo cimericu iz klinike koja sada ima dječačića, uspjela iz 20-tog pokušaja u 40 ili 41. g. Ali 4 godine ranije ostvarila je T, na žalost samo 2,5 mj.

U stalnom sam kontaktu s dvije frendice koje sam upoznala u klinici. B. (44 g.) je ostvarila T, ali isto tako do 2,5 mj. Ima velik broj smrzlića (u ino), ali sveukupno je već imala solidan broj transfera i recimo sveukupno 4 stimulacije. Dijagnoza - idiopati, napravljena imunizacija. Druga frendica A. ima 41 g. i iza nje je transfera dva-tri više od mene, ali sve stimulirani. Veći dio u pol. IVF, a sada već 3 puta u CITO i nikad ništa. Njezin m ima OAT.

----------


## aleksandraj

andream...............avatar je predivan.  :Heart: 

Tiki, zao mi je. Glacova, pridrzujume se tvojim stvavima. Vec mi je dosadilo da gdje se god pojavim za podrsku svi kazu - stari ste i to je to (a borim se vec vise od sest gdina). Prije su mi rekli da sam preopterecena poslom. Zao mi je sto zene nasih godina gledaju kao gubitnike (pitali su me sto ne odustanem iako nem los rezultat osim broja js). Prije neki dan sam cula da je u mojoj okolici zivjela baka koja je s 80 imala M... :Shock:   a da ne govorim o trudnocama preko 50 kojih je bilo ohoho

----------


## glacova

Zaboravih napisati da sam ostala trudna samo nakon tri mjeseca kućne radinosti. Doduše tada je mm imao normo....a sada ima oligo... Mada opet kada uspoređujem ondašnje plivače s ovim sadašnjim male su razlike!

----------


## tikica_69

Mene takve price o starosti uopce ne tangiraju niti obeshrabruju....znam toliko zena koje su rodile nakon 43. da mislim da neki preuvelicavaju problem. Naravno da kvaliteta JS rapidno pada nakon 38. no da nas se mora odma sikanirati, ne slazem se! Sa nama treba sa puno ljubavi i strpljenja  :Grin:

----------


## iva_luca

Drage moje koke! Nije me bilo zaista duuuugo i osim rubno, ne pratim što se događa u kokošinjcu.  
Moja malo zanovijetalo mi ne ostavalja vremena niti za najosnovnije poslove (a veliko zanovijetalo se potpisalo na ekran!) pa se svaki put, kad uspijem odvojit par minuta za zavirit, radujem ko mala beba. Vidim da su neke koke napustila gnijezdo (jednu sam srela ne tako davno - cmok - i nije napustila misiju.....), ali zato vidim da je većina upornih još tu. Što me pomalo ljuti! I sad ću se još malo naljutit i reć vam da je stvarno vrijeme, ali stvarno krajnje vrijeme da slijedeći put kad utrčim pred ekran vidim barem dvije trudnice među vama. Molit ću lijepo! 

Pusa velika svima

----------


## aleksandraj

Sa nama treba sa puno ljubavi i strpljenja  :Grin: [/QUOTE]

 :Klap:  upravo tako

----------


## tiki_a

iva_luca  :Heart: , dobro zboriš  :Smile: . Eto mi se zalaufale pa bude nekaj  :Grin:

----------


## Jill

kad smo kod godina, ja sam tu potpuno zbunjena. Prošle godine na 20 i nekoj godišnjici mature srela sam frendicu iz razreda koja je čak godinu dana bila starija od svih nas, debeluuu, ja onako izokola pitam pa kad se tako ugojila a ona puče od smeha i kaže da je u 8. mesecu i to prvi put! Ovog leta dobila sam mejl od zajedničkog druga da je sad već sa punih 45 ponovo trudna, sve prirodno  :Klap: 

kad smo kod tog izračunavanja dajte molim vas poučite me gde mogu da nađem tu "igricu" za prebrojavanje šansi. gde su ti Građani, i gde tačno to da nađem. Da se bar malo razonodim dok ne krenem po doktorima zbog mog Pape  :Evil or Very Mad: 

tiki_a, žao mi je za ovaj put, ali šanse su još uvek tu  :Love:

----------


## taca70

Jill, evo link samo za tebe jer imas opravdanje zasto ne znas gdje su Gradani. Za ostale koji ne znaju imam nultu stopu tolerancije.
www.ivfpredict.com

----------


## tiki_a

Evo i mog rezultata: 1,1%. Čini mi se skroz realan.

----------


## zeljana

Evo odoh i ja na taj vas kalkulator da vidim sta ce reci. Izracunao 12% :Evil or Very Mad:  a ja u 34 + 4 trudna. 
a zeznula sam i onu gore statistiku sa 40+ jer sam od prvog pokusaja ostala trudna. Zato cure naprijed, nikad ne gubite nadu i svima puno :Heart:

----------


## taca70

Zeljana, ta nada nam daje snagu da nakon svih neuspjeha i godina jos guramo istim tempom. Medutim, moram priznati da u meni sve vise tinja osjecaj da cu morati izaci iz ovog zacaranog MPO kruga i nastaviti zivjeti svoj zivot. Ja sam pucala po stimuliranim postupcima jer za prirodnjake nisam imala zivaca i nisam vjerovala u njih. Sada po prvi put vise ne vjerujem u kvalitetu svojih js. Zbrojila sam ih 33 i 14 transferiranih zametaka. Cini mi se nerazumnim ponavljati "bit ce sve ok" kad mi i dragi biolog kaze da sada pored endometrioze imamo i problem godina. Da ne spominjem da u Mb od nas 6 oko 40-te niti jedna nije uspjela. Ali uvijek sam spremna za neko iznenadenje i iskreno se nadam da ce neka od nas iz ovog kluba ubrzo donijeti veselje na ovaj pdf.  :Heart:

----------


## glacova

*taca70* razumijem točno što misliš. 
Nigdje ne piše koliko je borba za plodnošću pogubna za naše samopoštovanje i osjećaj vlastite vrijednosti!
Na nama je da to same otpustimo i iscijelimo. Mislim i vjerujem da nam se samo tako znatno povečavaju šanse za tom istom plodnošću koju tako priželjkujemo.

----------


## Mojca

> *taca70* razumijem točno što misliš. 
> Nigdje ne piše koliko je borba za plodnošću pogubna za naše samopoštovanje i osjećaj vlastite vrijednosti!
> Na nama je da to same otpustimo i iscijelimo. Mislim i vjerujem da nam se samo tako znatno povečavaju šanse za tom istom plodnošću koju tako priželjkujemo.


Ključne su riječi otpustimo i iscijelimo. Po meni prethodi im prihvatimo. Prihvatimo, sagledamo, otpustimo i iscijelimo... Ma o kojoj god povredi se radilo. 
Pričala sam popodne s frendicom, na moju izjavu da nema očekivanja, nije reagirala sa "što si tako negativna" i sl. kao i ostale frendice, već mi je rekla mi: "Budi spremna prihvatiti sve što se desi. Na tebi je da unutar sebe otvoriš prostor za novo biće, ali bez očekivanja." 
Znam, lako je reći... ali držim da je dobar savjet... opet, ne govorim samo o MPO.  :Smile:  

Curke, šaljem veliku pusu začinjenu broštulanim mjendelima s Mljeta (ušećerenim bademima)!  :Smile:

----------


## Jill

wow 2,6%
dobro, barem idem sad mirno spavati i ne razmišljati više ni o čemu  :Grin: 

taca  :Heart:

----------


## tiki_a

Jill, nasmijala si me  :Laughing: 
A meni noćas dođe jak osjećaj (uvijek tako noću  :Grin: ), zapravo osviješćenje - pa ja sam bila čekalica bete 17 puta, znači toliko puta je postojala šansa  :Shock: . Krajnje je vrijeme da odem.
Mojca, dobar je savjet!

----------


## aleksandraj

6,9 % , cak i nije lose... :Laughing: 

cure, ja se ne opterecujem godinama koliko god me uvjeravali zbog FSH od 23 i nesto. Ako mi je u MB barem djelomicno uspjelo od prve, vjerujem u pozitivan scenario, kako je neko ranije napisao "do posljednje kapi krvi".. mene samo smeta da me kroz cijeli postupak doktori gledaju kao luzera na samom startu pa me to malo baca u ocaj (vrijedi za sve klinike).

----------


## tiki_a

aleksandraj, a ja sama sebi napravim takav osjećaj, bude mi neugodno što im još dolazim.
taca70, glacova, Mojca nekak' mi je dobro sjelo vaše zadnje pisanje. 
A sad idem isprobati gdje ću se popeti s postotkom uspješnosti ako mm-u maknem OAT.

----------


## andream

Cure moje, mene sve te brojkice oko AMH-a, inhibinova, testova tipa ivfpredicta uglavnom zabavljaju, svode se na statističku razbibrigu i uvijek sam posebno sretna kad uspijemo na kraju prevariti brojke.
Ja ću zavibrati curama koje su startale ili će startati ovaj ciklus (Tikica, AB, ne znam je li još tko osim njih) ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ i da konačno krenemo poskakivati s razlogom i za sve nas druge kojima gornje brojke možda i ne idu u prilog ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## tiki_a

Mojca je u akciji, samo sam je izgubila, ne znam kad će na prvi uzv? Mojca?  :Smile:

----------


## acitam

> aleksandraj, a ja sama sebi napravim takav osjećaj, bude mi neugodno što im još dolazim.
> taca70, glacova, Mojca nekak' mi je dobro sjelo vaše zadnje pisanje. 
> A sad idem isprobati gdje ću se popeti s postotkom uspješnosti ako mm-u maknem OAT.


Draga Tiki, jedan od mojih mnogih razloga za odustajanje od MPO priče je također bio neugodnost što sam uporno dolazila i dolazila doktoru. Stvarno sam se pred kraj jadno osjećala, jer sam i u njegovim očima mogla vidjeti da neću uspjeti. Ustvari, samosažaljevala sam samu sebe. :Sad:  Željela bi imati još snage kao i ti, ali kod mene se poklopilo nekoliko stari i na kraju sam ipak odustala. Tebi želim drugačiji završetak! I moram priznati sa sam pomalo ljubomorna  :Embarassed:  što nisam u nekoj "akciji" kao vi, jer ipak je to bila moja svakodnevnica zadnjih 10-tak godina. Pusa svima i puno, puno sreće!

----------


## tiki_a

acitam  :Love: , a ja sada više zavidim tebi što si znala reči kraj (iako se ja uvijek za druge nadam da to nije tako, pogotovo ako su još tako mlade).
Što se dr-a tiče, meni je Š. u startu rekao da su godine problem, ali on je taj koji me na neki način tješi kad vidi da mi je neugodno, odmah kaže da uopće o tome nek' niti ne pomišljam (da mi bude tamo neugodno) i nekako vidim da me ekipa još uvijek nije otpisala. 
Kao i većina ljudi tako i ja ne volim baš ispasti nerazumna ili glupa, a u ovom mom hodočašćenju u visokim godinama više ne znam procijeniti da li stvarno tako izgledam. No srećom nakon mog neuspjelog pokušaja odustajanja od MPO-a, sada sam ograničena na još dva transfera jer zamrznuli smo dvije doze sjemena, a s mm-om sam dogovorila da on više ne ide u kliniku. ... I na kraju će ispasti da ni to neću moći potrošiti kako je krenulo  :Laughing: 
Uglavnom zadnja dva dana na 39+ su mi od velike koristi, najviše na terenu prihvaćanja...

----------


## vikki

*Acitam*  :Heart:  I mene su na VV gledali kao luzera, bez obzira na mali broj postupaka (svega tri) i godine ispod 40. 
I divim se svima s dugogodišnjim MPO stažem na upornosti, moram priznati da je sama nemam, tj. ne da mi se, lijena sam, ako vidim da nešto ne ide, odustajem.

----------


## sretna35

cure pažljivo sve čitam i ne znam što bih rekla, osim da ne vjerujem u statistike i mračne brojkice, užas nije moja furka ja sam nepopravljivi optimist

*tikica, AB* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~

----------


## Mojca

Tiki_a, čekam m. Zadnju kontrac. sam popila 06.01., piše da u roko 7 dana nakon nje stiže. S pikanjem krećem 2. dc i onda 5. dan uzv tu u Zg, a 7. dan u Splitu. A za dalje ne znam  :Smile:

----------


## Mojca

E da... zaboravna kakva jesam, vezano za statistike i brojke... jedna moja poznanica iz Splita je s punih 40, pred nekih 7-8 godina uspijela u MB iz prvog pokušaja. Vratili dva zametka, jedan se održao i već ide u školu...  :Smile:

----------


## acitam

Ma godine i nisu tako jako bitne, po meni je puno važnija bila reakcija na stimulacije. Naime, kako je vrijeme prolazilo, što sam primala duplo veću terapiju, duplo lošije sam reagirala na nju. I onda me osvijestio Maribor koji je završio katastrofalno! I tada sam se otrijeznila i shvatila da više nema smisla. I odjednom sam se nekako počela zabrinjavati za svoje zdravlje, misleći o mogućim posljedicama svih tih stimulacija. Jednostavno, prepala sam se! Kao da mi je netko gore dao znak - Psst, sada je dosta... 
Ne kažem da sam 100% izišla iz ove priče, a o tome svjedoči i činjenica da nema jutra da se ne probudim, i nema večeri da ne odem na spavanje - a da ne pomislim na svoje dijete koje neću nikada roditi. Za to će još trebati vremena. 
Sada malo radim na poboljšanju svog psiho-fizičkog zdravlja, počela sam se baviti sobom, mužem, sportom, donekle manje jedem, i želim se za početak barem donekle vratiti u onu formu prije početka ove neuspješne borbe.

----------


## Jelena

Ma meni kada napišem "više od jednog razloga" daje 10,8% šanse, a kada napišem samo endometrioza 10,3%, to zbilja nema smisla, ali meni se to čini realan rezultat za mene  :Sad:  , odnosno s obzirom da ne idem u postupke, vjerojatnost mi je mizerna.

----------


## Marnie

Ovo što je Mojca rekla za prihvaćanje je zbilja najbitnije za psihičko zdravlje i samopouzdanje. Ja sam na dobrom putu za potpuno prihvaćanje onoga što mi je život donio i što će još donijeti, a MM je već sve to prihvatio i vidim na njemu promjenu - kao da je zbacio s leđa neki težak teret i puno je mirniji i sretniji. To mi daje snage da i ja prihvatim da ćemo možda ostati savim mala obitelj od dva člana + pas  :Smile: . Mada to ide teže kod mene, valjda taj majčinski instikt traži svoje  :Smile: .

----------


## rikikiki

*Acitam*, sve me nešto steže u grlu kad vidim tvoj potpis i da si odustala ... potpis nam je tako sličan što se tiče dijagnoze i godina. Drago mi je da nisi 100% izašla iz priče, lijepo sad dovedi sebe u red, uživaj s mužem, odmori se od lijekova i vrati se u MPO vode. Vjerujem da ima nade za vas ... mislim da je do sad falilo samo malo sreće :Love: !

*Tikica, Mojca i ostale cure u postupku* (nisam baš pohvatala za sve u kojim ste fazama) ~~~~~~~ za postupke :Smile: 

*Tiki_a*, nadam se da će od one dvije spremljene dozice muževog materijala jedna ostati nepotrebna :Cool:  jer će sljedeći postupak biti pravi veliki bingo :Heart: . Ne mogu ti uopće opisati koliko želim poskakivati od sreće zbog tvog uspjeha!!!

U srijedu idem na prvi UZV, bit će 6+2 ... užasno me strah, nemam nikakvih simptoma pa se bojim hoće li sve biti u redu. U to doba sam s V. imala već jake mučnine i glavobolje a sad mi nije apsolutno ništa i uopće nemam nikakav osjećaj da sam trudna ... osjećam se kao da nisam.

----------


## vikki

*Riki* ~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:  Naravno da će sve biti u redu, svaka je trudnoća drugačija.

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Tiki,* već je netko gore napisao, stvarno mi je neugodno biti obeshrabrena, kad vidim tvoju upornost i strpljenje! Nadam se da će te spremljene doze koje još imaš, stvarno biti od koristi u punom smislu!

Cure, preskačem današnju kavu zbog jednog fuša koji radim a koji mora bit gotov u skoroj budućnosti. Ali bit će mi žao i mislit ću na vas...

Inače, Mare i ja smo jutros skupa vadile homocistein na VV  :Smile:  eto, i mi smo konačno vidjele taj famozni hodnik u kojem je nekad bila gužva a sad srednja žalost.

Ja sam preksutra, 9.dc na 1.uzv - idemo u prirodnjak, ako bude folikula (obično mi ga nema čak i 2 mj.nakon stimulacije) + odmrzavanje stanica.
Mojca, ja sam prošli put m. dobila 4.dan nakon prestanka uzimanja kontracepcije.

----------


## Jelena

> Inače, Mare i ja smo jutros skupa vadile homocistein na VV  eto, i mi smo konačno vidjele taj famozni hodnik u kojem je nekad bila gužva a sad srednja žalost.


Da malo uzurpiram prostor, AB koliko se čeka nalaz homocisteina?
Jeste natašte vadile krv? Naime, meni su u Breyeru rekli da zna biti povišeni ako nije natašte.

----------


## mare41

Jelena, nalaz se čeka  2 tjedna, šalju poštom, a prije ih treba nazvati da se upišeš, i javio se ljubazni gospodin koji nije spominjao vađenje na tašte, a neka curica spiči iglu u venu-nije za nježne :Smile: . Ideš k njima ili u Breyer?

----------


## andream

Riki, ~~~~~~~~~~~ za tvoju bebicu.
Mi ne gubimo vrijeme, danas smo već bili kod dr T i dogovorili femarski u idućem ciklusu. Da me utješi, spominjao je slučaj pacijentice kojoj je folikul puknuo kad mu je igla za punkciju bila na milimetar od folikula. Ajd sad mi je lakše  :Smile:

----------


## AuroraBlu

Ja sam ujutro uvijek natašte, ali nisam znala da moram biti. Si ti, Mare, bila natašte?
Traže i 5 kn za slanje nalaza poštom  :Smile:  to mi je komično. Ali ok, bar jedan nalaz po koji ne moram ići. Prošli tjedan sam 2 puta u vinogr.vadila krv, i isto nije bilo bezbolno. Mislim da imaju samo debele igle od ove godine... recesija.

----------


## andream

Nadam se da neće biti rececija i na iglama za punkciju  :Smile:  jedne godine na VV i SD sjećam se, nije bilo niti dovoljno katetera, prestrašno...

----------


## Marnie

I ja sam na VV znala kupovati katetere dolje u ljekarni za svoje prirodne postupke...kao da dovoljno ne izdvajam za zdravstvo ccc...

----------


## mare41

AB, ja se ujutro jedva prisilim da nisam natašte (po novom režimu prehrane), al u 7 ne vidim, a kamoli da bi jela.
riki, sjetila sam se Denny koja s duplićima nema nikakvih simptoma.
andream~~~~~~za femarski

----------


## ina33

*Riki*, vjerujem da će kod tebe biti školski, ne mora svaka trudnoća ista biti, ali, evo ih, just in case ~~~~~, ja sam isto od onih kojima su simptomi PMS-a bili koji put jači od trudničkih  :Heart: !!!

----------


## gričanka

> Traže i 5 kn za slanje nalaza poštom .


... ooo, poskupili su, prije je traženo 3 kn za slanje nalaza  :Grin: , ali i meni je to bilo jako smiješno!
Cure i ja ću preskočiti današnju kavu, jer se do sljedećeg pregleda moram izležavati zbog tlaka, nikako da se spusti ispod 140, (popne se i na 150) pa predostrožnosti radi mirujem. I non stop zijevam... jooj, samoj sebi sam dosadna  :Sad:  , a žao mi je zbog kavice
*Riki* ~~~~~~~~~~ za veselje i mir poslije dobrog UZVa, bit će sve OK  :Love: 
Puno vibrrr~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ica za cure koje uskoro startaju i koje će obilježiti početak godine visokim betama  :Love: 
...a svima  :Kiss:

----------


## andream

cure, jel vas gledaju doktori ciklus prije postupka? meni je malo čudno što me dr T danas nije stavio na UZV, rekao da nema potrebe (pitam zbog event. cisti i sl?). Protokol mi je od 2. do 7. dana po dvije femare, pa tek onda 8. dan standardno na UZV.

----------


## andream

...pardon, sad vidim, od 3. do 7. dana (femara).

----------


## Jelena

> Jelena, nalaz se čeka  2 tjedna, šalju poštom, a prije ih treba nazvati da se upišeš, i javio se ljubazni gospodin koji nije spominjao vađenje na tašte, a neka curica spiči iglu u venu-nije za nježne. Ideš k njima ili u Breyer?


Ne znam još, popodne ću zvati svog soc. za nove uputnice, ako ga ne dobijem idem u Breyer.
Inače mi je gospođa rekla da mogu doći u Breyer do 16.30 h, ali ne bih onda smjela ništa jesti do tada  :Smile: 

Nisam nježna, ali nekad ima problema pogoditi mi venu. Jednom su se u VG njih četvero zaredali i jedva nakapali nešto krvi. Bilo mi je zima pa sam se stisnula  :Smile:

----------


## Mojca

Riki, biti će sve ok... :Heart: 
Gričanka, samo se ti lezi i ne mrdaj!  :Smile:  
AB, nešto se počelo nazirati na toalet papiru... sad će ona... zna da imam još puno posla ovaj tjedan, pa me pušta da dovršim.  :Smile:  

Ja stižem na kavu. Došla sam u 7 na posao da bi mogla u 4 otići, otkazala zubara... lagala mu čak!  :Smile:

----------


## tiki_a

> Ne kažem da sam 100% izišla iz ove priče, a o tome svjedoči i činjenica da nema jutra da se ne probudim, i nema večeri da ne odem na spavanje - a da ne pomislim na svoje dijete koje neću nikada roditi. Za to će još trebati vremena. 
> Sada malo radim na poboljšanju svog psiho-fizičkog zdravlja, počela sam se baviti sobom, mužem, sportom, donekle manje jedem, i želim se za početak barem donekle vratiti u onu formu prije početka ove neuspješne borbe.


Otprilike tako ja zamišljam i svoju priču.

andream, vezano za bježanje folikula, upravo sam takvu priču imala. Što se tiče uzv-a u ciklusu prije postupka, nikada me dr. to nije tražio. A moja frendica B. - živi u Njemačkoj, uvijek pregled prije postupka.
gričanka, bez skitnje molim!
AB, za prekosutra~~~~~~
Mojca, još malo i pravi start~~~~
rikikiki ~~~~~ :Heart:

----------


## aleksandraj

rikikiki~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za uzv
i ja bih tako rado jednu popila s vama  :Sad:

----------


## Marnie

na žalost upravo mi je iskrsnulo duže ostajanje na poslu tako da ništa od kavice :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## sretna35

*andream* mene su obavezno gledali kad je bilo vremana, a kad nije onda smo sve u hodu rješavali, doadajem ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za postupak

*rikikiki* naravno da će sve biti u redu, svaka je trudnoća priča za sebe, ti se u prošloj trudnoći dovoljno namučila za naredne tri

*gričanka* samo ti odmaraj,meni su uveli tablete kad mi je tlak bio na 150 dok neki doktori tvrde da je to potpuno uredan tlak, a da sve ostalo služi svrsiprevelike tabletomanije

*mojca* stvarno si bila vrijedna da bi stigla na ovbu kavu 5+

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Andream*, mislim da je pregled bitan samo prije postupka stimuliranog menopurima/gonalima. Ako postoji cista oni hrane samo nju. Femara (kao i klomifen) je druga vrsta stimulacije, gdje se ne pikaš gotovim hormonima, nego potičeš organizam da ih sam proizvodi.

Cure ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve!

----------


## Mojca

Sretna, moram nekako razbiti image zabušantice.  :Smile:

----------


## Jelena

riki, ja već računam da je to curka  :Smile:

----------


## Ginger

riki ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za uzv
niti ja drugi put nisam imala simptoma tamo negdje do 9. tjedna
čak su se i cice ispuhale
samo mi je trbuh rastao, al ja to sama nisam ni primjetila dok mi drugi nisu rekli
strogo sam mirovala pa se nisam ni gledala, a i trbuh mi je ostao od prve trudnoće pa nisam ni skužila da je opet počeo rasti
mučnine su počele oko tog 9 tjedna, a do tada ništa
zato, samo pozitiva  :Kiss: 

svima iz ovog kluba ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## aleksandraj

riki...uzivaj i ne brini. Moj dr jereako da je samo opasno ako imas jake simptome pa oni nestanu. Gledaj nase trudnice koje nose dvojceke (Denny) - kaze nema niti jednog simptoma, a pola puta presla~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ evo ih jos malo (mislim vibrica)

----------


## tiki_a

andream, prije femarskog šaljem ~~~~~za kućnu. Zaboravih kakva je na kraju bila LH, skroz pozitivna kako treba?

----------


## andream

> andream, prije femarskog šaljem ~~~~~za kućnu. Zaboravih kakva je na kraju bila LH, skroz pozitivna kako treba?


nije bila ni blizu one s kojom se uspoređuje, bila je jedva vidljiva, a jučer je nije ni bilo. danas mi je 13dc, ispucala sam sve lh trakice pa ćemo gađati od danas ili sutra na slijepo par dana  :Smile:

----------


## vikki

Andream, a da nije bila ranije ovulacija pa sad crta blijedi?

----------


## andream

> Andream, a da nije bila ranije ovulacija pa sad crta blijedi?


a ne znam, nadam se da nije. testovi su bili i različite jačine pa možda i nisu usporedivi. ma trebala sam danas pitati dr-a da pogleda situaciju, no sad što je tu je.

----------


## mare41

Idem probati složiti listu:
tikica-pikalica
Mojca-pikalica još malo
taca-pikalica još malo
AB-siječanj-prirodnjak
andream-femara-veljača
Marnie-još malo
aleksandraj-kad?
m arta-kad?
linalena?
ko fali?

----------


## AuroraBlu

ti fališ  :Smile: 
 :Klap:  za listu!

----------


## Mojca

> ti fališ 
>  za listu!


 :Heart:  
za listu!

----------


## taca70

Moje pikanje se nazalost opet odlaze jer sam danas saznala da mog dr. nema do 19.2. a ja ne zelim ici u postupak kao 13.prase i cekati tko ce se smilovati da me pogleda na UZV. To znaci jos jedan ciklus na Stedirilu. Uvijek mi je tako s Petrovom, nikako da se uskladimo.

----------


## Jelena

a joj taco..., igra živaca  :Sad: 
nisam ni skužila da si u Petrovoj. Ja mislila da si ti _Vili fan_.

----------


## ina33

Taco, držim palčeve.

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Taco*, pa baš razočaravajuće... mora neki shopping pasti za utjehu...
Sigurna si da želiš baš njega čekati? Meni recimo ona doktorica koju smo upoznali, ulijeva povjerenje..

----------


## tiki_a

A joj taca70, a možda da se ipak daš u ruke drugih?

----------


## andream

Ja imam pravilo da nitko nije nezamjenjiv, čak štoviše sad bi mi bilo drago da mi od početka do kraja postupak vodi mladi doktor iz ekipe  :Smile:

----------


## glacova

taco može molim te onaj link
I ja bi probala s drugom ekipom,možda je to dobitno!

----------


## Marnie

ah taco kužim te kad kažeš da ne želiš moliti za UZV kad nema tvog dr.-a. Ja isto mrzim takve stvari. A i čekanje na sve te kolektivne i pojedinačne godišnje da prođu...

----------


## vikki

Taco, baš mi je žao. Pa kud će dr. do 19.2.?

----------


## dani39

pomozite rodice,
moju susjedu zanima, ima 46 godina i da li postoji mogučnost da krene u priču mpo zbog godina?koja je dobna granica?davno su bili u postupcima ali odustali zbog financija a sad bi ponovno probali ako još mogu zbog godina?

----------


## andream

naravno da može, nema više dobne granice po zakonu (tu mi se čini da je novi zakon kakav god da je, bar našoj dobnoj skupini donio puno bolji položaj). nek se odmah javi MPO centru pa će je dr poslati na pretrage.
moram priznati da sam bila iznenađena i sama kad sam vidjela da neki uistinu stariji parovi, tj. žene (možda i tik pred 50-om) pokušavaju MPO u Vinogradskoj.

----------


## sretna35

> pomozite rodice,
> moju susjedu zanima, ima 46 godina i da li postoji mogučnost da krene u priču mpo zbog godina?koja je dobna granica?davno su bili u postupcima ali odustali zbog financija a sad bi ponovno probali ako još mogu zbog godina?


godine nisu granica više, ali treba dobiti mišljenje liječničke komisije da je zdravstveno stanje OK za MPO

----------


## taca70

Glacova, imas pp.
AB, soping je jako dobra ideja, samo jos malo da pocnu snizenja i krecem u akciju. Inace, ne zelim ici kod drugog dr. jer se osjecam nesigurno iz raznoraznih razloga. Da sam htjela kod drugog ne bih se vise vracala u Petrovu, tamo sam iskljucivo zbog dr.V. Danas sam ih slucajno nazvala da provjerim hoce li biti u bolnici u iduci petak kada sam trebala ici na kontrolni UZV pred postupak i sestra mi kaze da ce biti na odmoru do 19.2. Ne kazem da ga nije zasluzio ali 4tj. odmora sada kada postupci opet pocinju???

----------


## mare41

taca, ne kužim tu liječničku etiku-naručiš pacijentice i onda zgibaš na 4 tjedna???????

----------


## Jelena

Možda je to prepisivanje od mariborskog tima, kao liječi te tim, a ne jedan liječnik

----------


## dani39

puno hvala,joj kako će se obradovati kad joj prenesem ove vijesti !

----------


## Mojca

Cure, od sutra sam na igli.  :Smile:

----------


## AuroraBlu

Evo mene s uzv, 9.dc imam folikul od 13,5 endometrij 7,5. ja mislim da će to biti cista, prevelik mi je, obično mi 8.dan bude 11-12. Rekao doktor da je danas nemoguće znati o čem se radi. Ali svejedno mi je, punkcija će biti, bez obzira je li cista ili ne.

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Mojca*, hoćeš se sama pikati? Kod koga ćeš na uzv 5.dan?

----------


## Marnie

AB, možda ti je samo ovaj ciklus kraći, pa će ipak biti js  :Smile: .~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za to!
Mojca sve si bliža postupku  :Smile: .

----------


## mare41

> Evo mene s uzv, 9.dc imam folikul od 13,5 endometrij 7,5. ja mislim da će to biti cista, prevelik mi je, obično mi 8.dan bude 11-12.


 Ali, draga, to je to-folikul raste do 1,5-2 mm dnevno, i to ti je taman veličina od 8. dana.

----------


## Mojca

Sama ću, pogledala sam filmiće na youtube-u... ne čini se strašno. MD će biti blizu za svaki slučaj.  :Smile:  
U dogovoru s dr. Š. prvi UZV ću kod dr. Marton (starije, mlađa je tad odsutna... dugo sam kod njih, pa ću zamoliti da mi napiše  preporuku za bolovanje) ali tek 6. dc jer mi 5. dc pada u nedjelju. 
Iako... nakon što sam dogovorila taj UZV, krenula me proganjati ideja da odem i do dr. R u V. ... Uf, te bube u glavi!  :Smile:

----------


## mare41

Mojca, moja preporuka je otići na folikulometriju MPO dr-u.

----------


## Mojca

Ma da... slažem se. Iako je Š. rekao da sama odobarem.

----------


## AuroraBlu

> Ma da... slažem se. Iako je Š. rekao da sama odobarem.


On je mislio da sama odabereš hoćeš li k njima ili kod nekog u Zg. Ali, u svakom slučaju bi bilo bolje da ideš nekom od mpo doktora na folikulometriju, jer oni su u tome, oni to rade stalno. A ostali ginekolozi nemaju potrebe to raditi (dođeš im na pregled jednom u nekom razdoblju i pogledaju opće stanje: jajnike, di je bila i je li bila ovulacija, žuto tijelo, endometrij... miomi, itd... nitko od njih ne mjeri folikule. kojih ni nema u množini ako nisi u stimuliranom postupku).

----------


## mare41

Mojca, mislila sam da se podrazumijeva da je MPO dr, telefon u ruke i naruči se.

----------


## Marnie

Mojca i ja ti preporučam MPO dr-a. Nemoj napraviti istu grešku kao ja kada sam išla na pregled antralnih folikula kod svog ne-MPO dr-a (koji je inače super za redovne preglede i beštije koje mi se stvore svako malo  :Smile: ), pa je rekao da je sve ok i kada sam krenula u stimulirani na kraju je ispalo da sam imala cistu koju sam hranila menopurima  :Sad: .

----------


## ina33

Ako se radi o prvom UZV-u, Mojca, mislim da komotno možeš ili kod dr. M ili kod dr. R, tko ti je dostupniji - prvi UZV je samo kontrola, nema nekih specijalnih tu dilema - čisto ono koliko ih je krenulo, odnosno ima li ciste itd. U slučaju dvojbe, uvijek možeš skenirati nalaz i mejlati u CITO. Sretno!

----------


## andream

Ja ću brzinski zavibrati za našu riki danas - očekujemo lijepe vijesti ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
A meni ovulacija vjerojatno upravo i tijeku, sluzi ko u priči i vjerujem da bi to i lh trakice potvrdile da ih imam danas na 14.dc (kamo sreće da se za dva tjedna to i potvrdi na onako najljepši mogući način  :Smile:

----------


## andream

pardon, 15.dc., nešto mi brojke ne idu u zadnje vrijeme...

----------


## Mojca

Hvala cure, priča je išla ovak: Š. je među mojim nalazima vidio nalaze od mlađe M., pa je rekao da mogu kod nje na prvu folikulometriju. Jutros sam saznala da je nema u pon., pa sam ga pitala mogu li kod starije M. ili da ipak odem kod R.
Rekao nek sama odaberem, pa sam odabrala M. jer mi je malo bed doći sad R. nakon što sam s njim počela dogovarati postupak. Pa sam dogovorila kod starije M. ali se odmah neka buba u glavi pobunila. 

Dok ste vi tu vrijedno odgovarale, a ja nisam mogla ni blizu foruma, naručila sam se i kod R.  :Smile:  Tako da ću imati dva misljenja za prvi uzv.  :Smile:  Kompliciram, znam...  :Smile:

----------


## rikikiki

Kucka, kucka, kucka srčeko maleno  :Heart:  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## kata1

rikikiki super za srdašce bit će to sve super do kraja :Heart: 


Tikica69 evo gledala 8 kat i prvi put sam preponosna na svojih 16 IVF postupaka, dobro je psihologinja rekla pravi iskaz ljubavi i nećemo se umoriti dok got ima JS, hvala ti draga... prenijela si predivne emocije

----------


## Mimek

> Kucka, kucka, kucka srčeko maleno


 :Very Happy:  bravo, ju-hu za još jednu bebicu

tikice_69 zakon si i stvarno si puna optimizma i ljubavi. Nema predaje !

----------


## vikki

> Kucka, kucka, kucka srčeko maleno


 :Zaljubljen:   :Klap:

----------


## sretna35

> Kucka, kucka, kucka srčeko maleno


bravo  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## taca70

Rikikiki, super za  :Heart: . Javi kad pocnu mucnine.  :Smile:

----------


## m arta

rikikiki,  :Klap:  :Klap: 

mare, ja sam odgodila za veljaču odlazak u PFC , zbog prehlade i općenite slabosti i umora preko ovih blagdana (što se bliži neka trema me pere).

sretno prvim pikalicama i putnicama! :Smile: 

taco  :Love:

----------


## Jelena

rikikiki, bravo!  :Very Happy:  :Klap:

----------


## Marnie

rikikiki  :Very Happy: !!!!!!

----------


## ina33

Jes, riki  :Smile: !!!!!

----------


## Mojca

Bravo Rikikiki! Bravo srčeko maleno!  :Smile:   :Heart: 

Tikica, bila si prekrasna!  :Smile:

----------


## Charlie

*Rikikiki*  :Very Happy:  predivno!!!

----------


## mare41

Draga vikki, sretan rođendan! :Heart:

----------


## sara38

> Bravo Rikikiki! Bravo srčeko maleno!  
> 
> Tikica, bila si prekrasna!


Cure  :Zaljubljen: .

----------


## sara38

*Vikki* čestitke i od mene  :Sing:  :Sing: !

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Riki,* bravo za vrijedno malo srce!  :Klap: 

*Vikki*, sretan rođendan!!!  :Sing:  :Teletubbies:

----------


## Mojca

Vikki, sretan rođendan!  :Smile:

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Mojca*, jel krenulo pikanje?

----------


## Mojca

Za 3 sata i 37 minuta.

----------


## mare41

Opet pejstam sa stranice IVF sholud be free (i kao poticaj novoj pikalici): 
_If you can imagine it you can create it. If you can dream it, you can become it_

----------


## Mojca

Hvala Mare... s maštom nisam nikad imala problema.  :Smile:  Više s realnošću! 
Probudila sam se jako dobre volje i napeto čekam 13.30!

----------


## rikikiki

Mojca, sretno i mirno  :Smile: 

Vikki, sretan ti ročkas  :Very Happy:  
(Inače, ja najčešće čitam forum iz rikverca ... tak da su mi se malo uzburkale emocije kad sam vidjela da ti čestitaju :Grin: )

----------


## Marnie

Vikki sretan rođendan :Joggler:  :Joggler:  :Sing:

----------


## tikica_69

Uh, u guzvi sam pa cu nabrzaka.....
vikki, sretan rodjendan i zelim ti sve sto si i sama zelis a najvise znas sto  :Kiss: 
rikikiki, sad se mozes opustiti dok ne krenu trudnicke muke...vidis da je sve u redu  :Love: 
I moj izvjestaj - danas 7. dc, 5 folikula od 10-12mm, endic 8mm, dr. T zadovoljan pa sam onda i ja  :Yes: 
Idem sad dalje rintati  :Sad:

----------


## sretna35

i ja želim čestitati vikki sreetaaan rooođendan  :Sing: 

tikice  :Klap:  za izvještaj, ako ste vas dvoje zadovoljni onda sam i ja

----------


## andream

vikki, sretan ti rođendan!
tikice, predivne vijesti, sad samo neka se lijepo i nastavi ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## vikki

Hvala vam, drage cure  :Heart: . Od danas sam i službeno 39+, gotov pripravnički u klubu, sad sam ozbiljan član  :Grin: .

Za rođendan sam dobila (između ostalog) stimulirani postupak u ožujku (dogovoreno danas), dakle čim napravim neke nalaze i maknem mogući endometralni polip.

----------


## molu

ubacujem vam se opet malo, ali opet je pravi razlog, pa najte zamjeriti. Vikki sretan ti ročkas! :Sing:

----------


## ZO

rikikiki  :Zaljubljen: 
vikki sretan rođendan  :Heart: , neka ti se sve želje ostvare
tikice svaka ti čast, bila si predivna, MM nije mogao vjerovat da imaš sina od 15 godina kad ti izgledaš kao da imaš 25, želim ti od srca da uspiješ, vijesti su odlične  :Heart:

----------


## andream

Vikki, gdje ćeš ići na stimulirani? Krasan poklon za rođendan, mora uspjeti  :Smile:

----------


## AuroraBlu

*vikki*, poklon je savršen! kad ćeš sa sigurnošću znati imaš li polip?!?!?? da li ga je doktor u zapadnom dijelu grada vidio??? je li moguće da ga imaš već neko vrijeme, pa ti je on zapravo smetao?

----------


## vikki

AB, bila sam i na duphastonu, pa je možda i otišao, vidjet ćemo. Moram  doći odmah iza ciklusa (cca za 10-ak, 15 dana) i bude li i dalje tamo,  na histero ću.
Btw, danas podigla nalaze ženskih spolnih hormona, sad mi je pak  prolaktin povišen (32 je, a gornja granica je 23), stalno nešto novo.
Andream, idem tamo gdje sam mislila da neću više kročiti, imam otpor  prema bolnici (zbog kiretaža) i doktorima, no plan je dugoročan, tj.  njihovi mi MPO-ovci trebaju da se uvjere da od mojih stanica ništa i  pošalju me na donaciju (privatnik ne može uputiti zahtjev prema HZZO-u).  Ne nadam se nekom uspjehu, samo da zadovoljim normu ovdje, pa mogu  dalje.

----------


## vikki

I sumnjam da sam polip imala prije, valjda bi ga netko vidio na onih milijun UZ-a koje sam obavila u zadnjih par godina. Ja i dalje mislim da su u pitanju moje loše stanice, i da ćemo od 5-6 antralnih folikula izvući jedva jednu.

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Vikki*, samo da ti kažem da meni polip nije vidio nitko osim dr.R. Na 2 različita uzv u vinogr.i to dan prije histeroskopije ga nisu vidjeli.
I nek me netko ispravi, mislim da polip ne može samo tako nestati uzimanjem duphastona.

Ali plan ti je dobar!

*Tikice*, i ja zadovoljna situacijom kod tebe  :Smile:

----------


## rozalija

> Uh, u guzvi sam pa cu nabrzaka.....
> vikki, sretan rodjendan i zelim ti sve sto si i sama zelis a najvise znas sto 
> rikikiki, sad se mozes opustiti dok ne krenu trudnicke muke...vidis da je sve u redu 
> I moj izvjestaj - danas 7. dc, 5 folikula od 10-12mm, endic 8mm, dr. T zadovoljan pa sam onda i ja 
> Idem sad dalje rintati


Bravo draga moja.
riki bravo za malo srčeko
vikki sretan rođendan !!!!!!!
Svim dragim kokicama iz kluba 39+ puno pusica šaljem.

----------


## Marnie

tikica  :Klap:  za danjašnji rezultat. Samo neka bujaju folikulići i dalje :Smile: .

----------


## vikki

> tikica  za danjašnji rezultat. Samo neka bujaju folikulići i dalje.


X ~~~~~~~~~~~~

AB, pročitala sam i ja tako nešto, no vidjet ćemo (na UZ snimci iz Vilija se zaista vidi neka izraslina).

----------


## tiki_a

> Bravo draga moja.
> riki bravo za malo srčeko
> vikki sretan rođendan !!!!!!!
> Svim dragim kokicama iz kluba 39+ puno pusica šaljem.


Potpisujem!!!

----------


## linalena

Evo i mene sada punopravno u 39+

Vratili se u utorak iz Londona s nekoliko kutija raznoraznih vitamina za mene i muža, nabijeni energijom i željom. Ja sam tam za rođendan izvedena na jastoga i poslije na mjuzikl We will rock you.

On topic: čekamo vražicu, trebala bi doći sljedeći tjedan, no ne znam kak će točno kada je to poslije stimulacije, i onda 10ti dan na UZV da krenemo na odmrzavanje. Imamo ukupno 9 zamrznutih a i da se zapišem za sljedeći stimulirani negdje 5-6 mjesec

Rikiki čestitam

a cure kak je bilo na kavici???? Kad će druga

----------


## mare41

Mojca, kako je prošla prva injekcija?
linalena, kava samo što nije :Smile: , dođi i na veliku forumsku ako želiš, sretan ti rođendan, i nemoj gubiti puno vremena na odmrzavanje, možda ubacite prirodnjak skupa s njima? Ko ne voli jastoga :Smile:

----------


## Mojca

Tikica, super vijesti.  :Smile:  Samo tako dalje!  :Smile:

----------


## Mojca

Dobro je prošlo, malo sam se zbunila s tih 8 bočica ispred sebe, malo pogriješila... ali sve u svemu 4 ampule praška i 2 ampule otopine sam smjestila u špricu i piknula se.  :Smile:  Iglu nisam ni osjetila, malo me pecnulo... ali sad, nakon 7 sati malo boli. To je normalno?
Jako volim jastoga... posebno na Mljetski!  :Smile:

----------


## mare41

Što te točno boli? Mjesto uboda? Može se napraviti i podljev, ništa neuobičajeno :Heart:

----------


## Mojca

Aha, tam di sam se piknula.  :Smile:  Podljeva nema. Da stavim neki oblog...?  :Smile:

----------


## linalena

Pitati ću ja odmah doktora B na SD za prirodni, ali koliko čujem na SD ne rade prirodni dok ima zamrznutih??? Što mislite kada bi trebala raditi AMH?
I da, sutra dolazi pesica, danas čitavo prijepodne spremala i pripremala

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Linalena*, obećaj da ćeš dovesti i pesicu na kavu, barem na proljeće kad budemo negdje vani sjedile  :Smile: 

*Mojca*, drago mi je da je inicijacija dobro prošla  :Smile:  dakle, krenula si s 4 ampule. Čega, menopura ili gonala?

----------


## Mojca

Menopura, AB... sve je dobro prošlo. Jako sam se iznenadila da sam ubod doslovno nisam osjetila. Totalno.  :Smile: 

Linalena, kako mi je London?  :Smile:  Kako vam je bilo?

----------


## linalena

Malo skuplje, zapravo puno skuplje nego prije 2 godine kada je funta bilo ko euro. Doživjela prvu kišu i pravi veliki zastoj u prometu, bili na mjuziklu i tak, rekla da četvrti put hoću ići po toplijem vremenu

----------


## Mojca

Ali puno jeftinije nego 2000. kad je funta bila skoro 12.  :Smile:

----------


## Miki76

Evo, i ja vam se malo ubacujem da dragoj Vikki od srca zaželim sretan rođendan i napokon ostvarenje najljepšeg sna...

----------


## crvenkapica77

_tikica  69 _ puno  srece  u ovom postupku,  nek bude  dobitni, ~~~~~~~~~

----------


## mare41

~~~~~za akcije AB i tikice
~~~~~za Mojcu pikalicu
~~~~~za dragu gričanku

----------


## andream

> ~~~~~za akcije AB i tikice
> ~~~~~za Mojcu pikalicu
> ~~~~~za dragu gričanku


Potpisujem mare.
I dodajem za sve nas u klubu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~.

----------


## Mojca

Evo samo da javim da sam se uspješno piknula po drugi put... puno bolje nego jučer!  :Smile:  
Lijepo dođemo oboje doma, skuhamo njemu kavu, meni čaj, sjednemo u miru, smučkamo i pik. Iznenađuje me količina mirnoće i pozitive koja me danas obavila. Jučer sam bila euforična, a danas sam tako sretno mirna da samu sebe ne prepoznajem.  :Smile:  
Pusa i dobre vibre svima.  :Heart:

----------


## sara38

> ~~~~~za akcije AB i tikice
> ~~~~~za Mojcu pikalicu
> ~~~~~za dragu gričanku


Potpisujem..... :Klap:  :Klap:

----------


## enya22

~~~~~~~~~~ i od nas za sve trudilice! :Heart: 

Mi nestrpljivo cekamo naseg 2. malog frajera... jos malo vise od mjesec dana!

----------


## tikica_69

Cure, samo brzinski pozdrav svima  :Kiss: 
Enya, zar vec? Ajme, kako vrijeme leti.... Sretno draga. Da bude brzo i bezbolno  :Wink: 
Mojca, ponosna sam na tebe!  :Heart: 
Hvala vam svima na vibricama, a sad odoh dalje raditi.....grrrrrrrrr

----------


## tiki_a

> ~~~~~~~~~~ i od nas za sve trudilice!
> 
> Mi nestrpljivo cekamo naseg 2. malog frajera... jos malo vise od mjesec dana!


Stalno kad pogledam malog M., pomislim pa pogledaj tog malog frajera  :Zaljubljen: . Dakle stiže konkurencija  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## tiki_a

tikica_69, kad je drugi uzv?~~~~~~
Mojci za lijepi rast folikula~~~~~~~
vikki  :Klap:  za plan
AB, ima li novosti?~~~~~~
Cure  :Heart:

----------


## enya22

*tiki_a, tikica_69*  :Kiss:  ~~~~~~~~~ i mislim na vas i ostale cure s ovog podf.
*tikice* zaboravila sam napisati, ali predivna si bila na TV! Od srca ti zelim sto prije jednu malu curku (tko bi rekao da vec imas tako velike decke, ti izgledas tako mlada!)  :Heart:  I posebno mi se svidjelo ono da i ljudi koji imaju desetero djece zele jedanaesto! (Hehe, ja vec razmisljam o trecoj trudnoci... :Embarassed: )
*Mojca* ~~~~~~~~~~~~
*vikki* ~~~~~~~~~~ i ja te zamisljam kao mamu (kao sto je netko prije napisao: duge raspustene kose)  :Wink: 
*Svima* jos ~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## AuroraBlu

Ja večeras primam štopericu, u ponedjeljak punkcija... pa bumo vidli hoće li bit ulova... toliko sam se skoncentrirala ovaj put da nemam pojma ni koliki je folikul ni debljina endom. Odrađujem to da mogu dalje.

----------


## Sela

*AuroraB* pratit cu te!Sretno! :Smile:

----------


## enya22

*AuroraBlu* ~~~~~~~~~ za uspjesan ulov i dobre JS! 

*rikikiki* od sveg srca cestitam i ovdje na malom srceku i veselim se pojacanju!  :Very Happy:  :Heart: 
(~~~~~ i ovdje za lijepu trudnocu, iako sam ti to vec napisala preko sms-a)

----------


## tikica_69

tiki, bila sam jucer, folikulici narasli za 1mm sto je ok za 24 sata, endic se podebljao za 2mm i idem opet u ponedjeljak kad dr. T misli da ce ici i stoperica
AB, vidimo se  :Wink:

----------


## AuroraBlu

Hvala na dobrim željama  :Smile: 

*Tikica*, see you!

----------


## sretna35

*Aurora* dobar ulov u ponedjeljak ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*enya* još sitno brojiš ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~za najljepši susret

*tikice* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~za curicu u ovom postupku ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~

cure :Heart:

----------


## Mojca

Aurora B., znaš kako kažu... kad se najmanje nadaš.  :Wink:  Za bezbolnu punkciju, dobar ulov i savršen endić. ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Tikica, za curicu. Il' za dečka... Il' za oboje.  :Smile:  Samo nek bude +!
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Curke  :Heart:  za lijepe želje. 
Danas mlatim po maslinama... kad sam smazala pol tegle sam se sjetila da sam nedje pročitala da su dobre za jajnike.  :Smile:

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Mojca*, imaš pp

----------


## zeljana

Aurorab~~~~~ za ponedjeljak :Very Happy: 
tikica_69, za plusic~~~~ :Very Happy: 
Mojci za lijepi rast folikula~~~~~~~ :Very Happy: 
Svim ostalim curama  :Zaljubljen: ~~~~ od nas koji sitno brojimo :Smile:

----------


## vikki

> Aurorab~~~~~ za ponedjeljak
> tikica_69, za plusic~~~~
> Mojci za lijepi rast folikula~~~~~~~
> Svim ostalim curama ~~~~ od nas koji sitno brojimo


Potpisujem zeljanu  :Smile:

----------


## mačkulina

svima želim puno sreće  :Smile: 
ako kome treba lh trakica i testova za trudnoću, neka mi se javi na pp..
imam jednu količinu koju sam eto naručila i koja mi je višak pa ih prodajem...
oprostite što tu to navodim  :Smile: 
rok trajanja trakica i testova je do 4.11.2012 godine

----------


## tiki_a

Stiže jutarnja  :Coffee: 
zeljana, stvarno sitno brojiš ~~~~~~ :Zaljubljen:  Jedva čekam javljanje mame u 39+. 
Sutra očekujem dobre vijesti. AB&tikica_69
gričanki  :Heart: 
Svima  :Kiss:

----------


## sretna35

*tiki_a* pratim te u stopu i moram te i ovdje potpisati naprosto si sažeta i sveobuhvatna  :Heart: 

hajde cure please dođite za ovu opću ZG kavicu u srijedu, snašla sam se za prijevoz pa da se družimo

----------


## Mojca

Curke, imam tempereturu, 37 ravno i malo kašljem. Temperatura nije navedena među nuspojavama, pa se bojim da nije neka viroza. 
Smijem uzeti Aspirin C? Ili neki paracetamol?

----------


## rikikiki

Mojca ... smiješ uzeti ... ne daj se da te shrva i držim fige za postupak!
AB, Tikice ~~~~~~~~~~~~~!
Nek ova godina bude godina kluba 39+ :Heart:

----------


## Mojca

Hvala Rikikiki. Idem mam topiti Aspirničić. Pusa malom biću u tvojoj buši.  :Smile:

----------


## tiki_a

sretna35  :Love:

----------


## Mimek

> Curke, imam tempereturu, 37 ravno i malo kašljem. Temperatura nije navedena među nuspojavama, pa se bojim da nije neka viroza. 
> Smijem uzeti Aspirin C? Ili neki paracetamol?


*Mojca* ja sam u trudnoći uzimala Lupocet (rekli su ne Lekadol, ali Lupocet može) pa onda smiješ valjda i ti sada. Opusti se i odmaraj i ode temperatura. Sretno  :Smile: 

Svim curama u akciji ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ izvolite se premjestiti među trudnice

trudnicama  :Zaljubljen: 

trudilicama  :Klap:

----------


## ksena28

tablete za skidanje temperature tek iza 38,5... to se posebno odnosi na trudnice kojima je nekad 37,0 normalna temperatura...

----------


## tiki_a

Baš htjedoh napisati isto što i ksena, do 38 (sada vidim da može i do 38,5) se ne skida temperatura tableticama.

----------


## Mojca

Hvala cure, popila sam nekoliko Aspirina C, temperatura je i dalje tu. Budući mi nos nije porocurio i grlo se nije upalilo, odlučila sam ju ignorirati. Očito nije viroza. 
Umorna sam ko pas, a trbuh mi je toliki da bi se lako prodala za trudnicu.  :Smile:

----------


## sretna35

*Mojca* ja se nadam da se trbuha nećeš riješiti narednih 9 mjeseci ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## glacova

> *Mojca* ja se nadam da se trbuha nećeš riješiti narednih 9 mjeseci ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


 xxxxxxxxxx

----------


## Mojca

:Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## taca70

Ja sam se konacno docepala novog kompa jer je stari riknuo i vec me uhvatila apstinencijska kriza. Muku mucim sa instalacijom svega sto je otislo u nepovrat ali je divota kako je internet sada brz.
AB, tikica, Mojca, vibrice do neba da nam se javite zadovoljne. 
Pusa svima.

----------


## Marnie

Jutro cure, poslužujem jednu  :Coffee:  za bolji početak tjedna  :Smile: .

AB ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za današnju punkciju i tebi tikica za UZV  :Smile: !

----------


## andream

> Jutro cure, poslužujem jednu  za bolji početak tjedna .
> 
> AB ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za današnju punkciju i tebi tikica za UZV !


Ne preostaje mi nego potpisati Marnie.Cure, čekamo izvještaj i napišite jesu li krenule gužve u Vg. S obzirom da smo za oko tri tjedna tek kako računam na prvom UZV na 8.dc, vjerojatno će do tada već biti puna čekaona (ako nas naravno ne iznenadi dobra stara "kućna").  :Smile:

----------


## ina33

Cure, sretno!

*Enya*, još malo  :Smile: !

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Taco*, i ja muku mučim doma s compom, internet spor... Nego, šta je ono bilo s tvojom biopsijom endometrija???

Meni danas ulovilo stanicu, jupi!!! U 9 sam već bila gotova. Jutrošnje mjere prije punkcije su bile: folikul 19, endo 9.5.

Inače, podigla sam danas i nalaze hormona i ne mogu vjerovat fsh mi je 4.6 - znam da on varira iz ciklusa u ciklus, ali opet... bio mi je 8 prije 2 godine.

----------


## anaea40

Aurora, FSH ti je odličan ti sve starija i sve bolja  :Heart: !

----------


## tikica_69

Cure, pomagajte!!!
Da vas pitam.....Jel postoji mogucnost da mi puknu folikuli? 
Do sada sam uvijek najkasnije na 19mm dobivala stopericu. Danas su 22/21/21/21/18mm. Moram u 14 uzeti jos 2 Menopura i u 17 Decapeptyl.
Dva Brevactida u 22. 
Vec imam dva scenarija u glavi: 1. da ce popucati i 2. da ce ih punktirati prezrele. 
Malo sam nervozna, kaj ne?!?  :Grin:

----------


## Mojca

4 folikula na desnom od 9 do 13 mm ako sam dobro zapamtila ... endić 4,8. Na lijevom jedan mali, nikakav.

----------


## Mojca

Tikica  :Love:

----------


## sretna35

tikice ti si žena s previše iskustva zato ne trabunjaj,folikuli će biti tu tj. tamo gdje trebaju

----------


## vikki

*Tikice*, ako si pod supresijom ne bi trebali popucati, zar ne  :Undecided: 
*Mojca*, to je skroz O.K. ~~~~~~~ za dalje
*Aurora*  za stanicu. I moj je FSH stalno između 4 i 6, a ti usto imaš i odličan AMH, evoj još jedan  :Very Happy:

----------


## mare41

Mojca, i više nego super :Very Happy: 
Aurora~~~~~~~iz sve snage da Cito ne treba
tikice~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Vikki,* u teoriji smo ti i ja sve mlađe i mlađe, he he... samo nas praksa malo zeza.
*Tikice*, ma bit će tu sočnih stanica... možda otpadne ovaj od 22... ali ionako se nikad ne ulove svi.

*Mojca*, za tvoj 6.dan je to sasvim ok. Pojavit će se sigurno još koji koji se sada još ni ne vidi.

----------


## Mojca

Vikki, Mare, hvala.... ipak sam zabrinuta....Dr. Š. mi je zvučao nezadovoljan. Nije tražio da na sljedeći uzv dođem k njemu nego da nastavim u ZG, a prvo je bio rekao da ću samo prvi uzv raditi u ZG. Ne znam, što je htio, da ih bude više?

----------


## Mojca

AB, a može se naknadno još koji pojaviti...? Nisam na to računala.  :Smile:  
Sorry, propustih ti zavibrati ovdje... jutros sam sjela u auto i krenula na uzv s mislima na tebe i Tikicu. I mislila kako bi bilo sjajno da vam uspije. Držim fige! Kako sam rekla... ponekad, kad se najmanje nadaš....  :Smile:  Curke :Heart:

----------


## mare41

Mojca, 4 je super za ovaj klub, a i ne treba ti više jer oplođuju samo 3 stanice, prema tome-i dalje mislim da je super, i bolje da si još par dana u Zg, samo polako i bez panike :Smile: .

----------


## Mojca

Mare, znam, kad sam vidjela 4 crne flekice bila sam super zadovoljna...  :Smile:   ali sam nakon razgovora s dr. ostala zdrmana.

----------


## AuroraBlu

Po čemu misliš da je dr.Š. nezadovoljan???

----------


## Mojca

Ne znam, rekao je da je to malo, da ako ovaj put ne uspije da cemo drugi put probati po drugoj kuharici. Hm... a R. je spominjao da je to za punkciju u petak ili subotu. Pa sad ti budu pametan. Istina, Š. nije vidio uzv kad je to komentirao. Poslala sam mu skenirane nalaze, popodne radi. 

Upravo sam se piknula ko zadnji junkie; na zadnjem sjedalu auta, pred nekom skoro srušenom zgradom, ured neke zapuštene livade, tu pred firmom... Rekla sam mu: vidiš da mi ipak bebaća radimo na zadnjem sjedalu auta...  :Smile:

----------


## aleksandraj

Mojca, to je super. Ja u Mb imala 3, a ti 4, a mozda i 5. Bit ce tu i blastica, vidjet ces

----------


## Mojca

Evo pogledao je skenirane uzv slikice i kaže da izgledaju bolje nego u opisu.  :Klap: 
Sori cure što gnjavim toliko... ali osim vas ni jedne mudre glave oko mene.  :Smile:

----------


## AuroraBlu

Eto vidiš da uopće nije loše  :Smile: 

A što se tiče zadnjeg sjedala, sve je dopušteno sve dok ti doktor ne radi punkciju na tom zadnjem sjedalu  :Smile: ))

----------


## Marnie

AB, baš si me nasmijala sa ovom zadnjom primjedbom :Laughing: . Odlično za ulovljenu js~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za transfer  :Smile: !! I moram spomenuti da si ti po rekacijama kao djevojčica  :Smile: .

Tikica držim fige da svi folikulići opstanu. Mislim da ne bi trebali popucati pod supresijom, ali nisam previše relevantna s obzirom na moja 2 stimulirana postupka hehe.

Mojca ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za bujanje i množenje folikulića  :Smile: .

----------


## Mojca

Potpisujem Marnie, svi su me čudno gledali dok sam se počela smijati na temu punkcije na zadnjem sjedalu.  :Smile:

----------


## taca70

Mojca, meni je to super za 6.dan Kod mene bi to jos sve bilo ispod 10mm.Kad je iduci UZV?
Tikica, tako sam nekako i ja dobila stopericu u kratkom protokolu. Koliko si piknula ukupno Menopura?
AB, nemam rijeci, tebi stvarno treba samo jos maaalo srece. Drzim palceve. Btw. ono moje je bio bris enda i sve b.o.

----------


## tikica_69

> Tikica, tako sam nekako i ja dobila stopericu u kratkom protokolu. Koliko si piknula ukupno Menopura?


40

----------


## tiki_a

AuroraBlu, ma BRAVO!  :Klap: .A sad ~~~~~za lijepu oplodnju!
tikica_69, jesu malo poveći, ali skužila sam da se dr-ovi ne boje pucanja kad je supresija u pitanju. A kako AB kaže, ionako se najčešće ne ulove baš svi. I kod tebe obično ne žure pa šaljem~~~~~za prekrasne js za dva dana!
Mojca, hm, da je 8. d.c. malo bi mi se činilo da su mali ili da bi endić trebao biti bolji, ali ovako, jel' 6.d.c. ili možda i manje?? Možda dr. nije znao koji si d.c. jer obično se uzv radi od 8. ili 9. d.c. ~~~~~šaljem za najmanje 3 lijepe js!
andream, skroz mi je čudno da trebaš još toliko čekati  :Grin: . Kao i ja he he. No nadam se da i kućna nešto znači~~~~~~~
Meni je danas 21.d.c., čovjek se već i tome veseli da M nije stigla prerano  :Smile: . Počeo spotting (ili ga imam cijelo vrijeme, to bi bilo bliže istini) pa će M vjerojatno 23/24 dan baš kako treba. S lijepim se hvalim  :Grin:

----------


## tiki_a

tikica_69, sad se sjetih, zadnji stimulirani trajao mi je neuobičajeno dugo, oko 5 dana dulje i štoperica je bila na oko 20 mm što je za mene jako puno, nije bilo bježanja, ali nije mi ni rečeno da je koja js bila prezrela - zapravo bile su ionako samo dvije, jedan zametak došao na 8. st., a druga js se nije ni oplodila.

----------


## Mojca

Taca, idući UZV u srijedu, dobila sam bolovanje (jedva mi ga je otvorio, 10 min smo se natezali) i u srijedu sam u Splitu na UZV. Sutra putujem prije snijega. 
Tiki_a, 6. je dan ciklusa, 5. stimulacije, doduše uzv je bio ujutro a pikica u 13.30, pa su se vidjeli rezultati 4 dana stimulacije. 
Kad čitam vaše komentare se pitam da li su možda folikuli toliki na 6. dan, jer ja imam obično kraće ciluse, od 22 do 26 dana, iznimno 28. Pa mi ovulacija u prirodnom ciklusu bude oko 10-11 dana. Ili to nema veze?

----------


## AuroraBlu

zaključila sam da definitivno ništa od moje današnje stanice od 19mm. našla sam svoj post kad sam bila u jedinom klomifenskom postupku. imala sam 4  folikula od 16, 18, 18 i 19 na dan kad sam dobila štopericu. od toga su mi ulovili 2 stanice od kojih je jedna bila zrela i oplodila se. dakle, to nisu bile mjere na dan punkcije, nego na dan štoperice. vjerojatno je ta stanica koja je bila dobra bio taj folikul od 18 - što znači da je na dan punkcije bio bar 20.
ali ionako se nisam ničemu nadala... glavno da se nešto punktira, i tako...  :Raspa:

----------


## Kadauna

najdraži naš forumski klub, došla evo da zavibram našoj Tikici69 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ ali i ostalim curama u pogonu, a ima vas..................

----------


## rikikiki

AB ... u svojih 18-tak postupaka do punkcije smo jedino dolazili ako je štoperica primljena na oko 16 mm ... i gle čuda, Vivian se začela iz postupka kad mi je dan štoperice folikul bio 19 mm, a ja mislila da je prekasno. Nema pravila ... možda je pravilo ustvari da nešto mora biti drugačije .. jer ionako prije nije niti uspjevalo, zašto bi onda žalila što nije sve kao i prije?? Zato, neka je nešto drugačije .. možda je to to!!

----------


## Mojca

> AB ... u svojih 18-tak postupaka do punkcije smo jedino dolazili ako je štoperica primljena na oko 16 mm ... i gle čuda, Vivian se začela iz postupka kad mi je dan štoperice folikul bio 19 mm, a ja mislila da je prekasno. Nema pravila ... možda je pravilo ustvari da nešto mora biti drugačije .. jer ionako prije nije niti uspjevalo, zašto bi onda žalila što nije sve kao i prije?? Zato, neka je nešto drugačije .. možda je to to!!


Mudro zboriš!  :Smile:

----------


## taca70

AB, u klomifenskim ciklusima se stoperica daje na vecu velicinu folikula. Jel ti to ok?

----------


## sretna35

*Mojca* baš si me nasmijala sa stražnjim sjedalom svoga auta

*AB* neka bude dobitna bez obzira na veličinu

cure u klubu  :Heart:

----------


## tiki_a

Dakle AB!!! Filozofiraš k'o ja u takvoj situaciji  :Razz: . Nije bitna veličina folikula kod punkcije, naravno mora biti od 15 mm na dalje. To mi je jednom rekao Tomić jer ostao mi je folikul na 15 mm pa sam ja ostala paf, e onda mi je objasnio. Tada sam imala 6-stan. zametak. Sutra imamo novih informacija, zove se Vg?
AB, u prvom trenu sam pomislila da nisi bila na punkciji i da sam sve krivo pokopčala  :Laughing:  SRETNO!!!
Mojca, uzv ujutro, pa to je velika razlika, za moju znanicu je nedavno bio  :Shock:  radi mjerenja folikula, mislila je da će pobjeći no sjetila se da je mjerenje bilo ujutro i naravno sve je bilo kako treba. ~~~~~~joj šaljem  :Smile: 
Mojca, ove tvoje mjere su i moje, kratak ciklus, punkcija 10/11-ti dan. Rast folikula 2 mm dnevno, debljanje endića 1 mm dnevno. Pratim te!

----------


## tiki_a

Kaj nam radi gričanka?

----------


## mare41

> Kaj nam radi gričanka?


 Snižava tlak u bolnici (nisam htjela da se brinete), dobro je i sve vas pozdravlja, nadam se da će brzo doma, šaljem joj :Heart: 
AB; tikica, Mojca velike ~~~~~~~~~~i  :Heart:

----------


## Mojca

Baš sam se dans pitala di nam je Gričanka i gledala koliko dana još broji, sitno bogme.  :Smile:  Držim fige da tlak bude ni visok ni nizak, nego taman!  :Smile:  
Ne znam što mi bi, pa sam sad, tik pred spavanje pogledala preporuku za bolovanje od soc. ginića... imala sam što vijdeti... nije na moje ime! Aaaaaa!  :Evil or Very Mad:  Ima da sutra nekom...  :Mad:

----------


## andream

tiki, ispalo je da su počeli raditi baš kad je meni počela ovulacija, danas mi je 21. dc, tako da na osmi dan ciklusa trebam čekati još oko tri tjedna, možda koji dan manje. Ma i ne žuri mi se, svako malo sam na bolovanju zbog djeteta i njenih viroza koje su krenule u jaslicama, pa da na poslu odradim bar koji tjedan u komadu - kasnije ću ionako na komplikacije  :Grin:

----------


## glacova

Žene koje pate od sindroma policističnih jajnika imaju povišenu razinu Bisfenol A (BPA) u svojoj krvi. 
*Bisfenol A (BPA) koristi se u proizvodnji širokog spektra predmeta kojima rukujemo svakodnevno: plastičnih posuda za hranu, boca za piće, konzervi, elektronskih aparata, pa čak i medicinske opreme.* Unatoč njenoj širokoj upotrebi, u posljednje se vrijeme često spominje u negativnom kontekstu i povezana je s muškom impotencijom, rakom, dijabetesom ili srčanim bolestima. 

Žene koje pate od sindroma policističnih jajnika imaju povišenu razinu ove kemikalije u svojoj krvi. Ukupno je 71 žena sa sindromom policističnih jajnika imala povišenu razinu BPA, usporedno sa sto zdravih žena iste dobi i težine, piše u novom britanskom istraživanju. 

*Iako istraživanje ne dokazuje da bisfenol A doprinosi razvoju sindroma policističnih jajnika, poveznica je utvrđena*. Daljnja istraživanja bi se trebala pozabaviti ovim problemom. 

Dr. Eleni Kandaraki, voditeljica istraživanja, ističe kako bisfenol A remeti rad endokrinog sustava i djeluje poput estrogena. Moguće je da BPA i testosteron djeluju u suradnji– testosteron ublažuje aktivnost enzima koji pomaže u eliminaciji BPA iz tijela, stoga je moguće da visoka razina ovog hormona uzrokuje i više koncentracije bisfenola A kod žena sa sindromom policističnih jajnika. 

*Kanada i Europska unija su zabranili korištenje bisfenola A u izradi bočica za bebe*. Stručnjaci upozoravaju kako je potrebno provesti daljnje studije i odgovoriti na pitanje - je li ova kemikalija u potpunosti sigurna za ljude.

----------


## AuroraBlu

Dobro jutro curke, hvala na stručnim mišljenjima oko moje filozofije  :Smile: 
Evo izvještaja: jučer su se obje odmrznute oplodile i ova svježa od famoznih 19mm  :Smile:  A jutros se samo jedna odmrznuta nastavila razvijati i ova svježa, dakle 2 su ostale. Kaže Dejan da je ova odmrznuta čak i bolja od svježe.

----------


## mare41

AB, sad ~~~~~~do transfera i da se obje uhvate!

----------


## AuroraBlu

Joj Mare,  :Smile:  ne znam jel bi baš htjela da se ova odmrznuta uhvati pa da imam spontani u 8.tjednu... a opet, mrvicu mi je drago, samo mrvicu... ali dobro, neću više ništa komentirati, u idućih par dana se razni scenariji mogu dogodit. Rekla sam da ne želim transfer prije 5.dana  :Smile: 
*Tiki*, čekaš m.pa u prirodnjak?
*Tikica*, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sutra!!!!! I kako je Rikikiki mudro meni napisala: nek ta promjena baš bude ključna, do sad nije uspjelo kad su bili manji, e možda je baš sad dr.ulovio pravu formulu  :Smile: 
*Mojca*, uzgajaš ih, jel rastu?

----------


## tikica_69

Hvala cure na vibrama  :Zaljubljen: 
AB, bas mi je drago da je na kraju sve ispalo onako kako si najmanje ocekivala  :Yes: 
Mojca, samo tako naprijed! Ide to tebi polako i sigurno ka cilju.
Nadam se da gricanka opet skoro biti malo sa nama...i ja sam imala u trudnoci problema sa tlakom i znam da doktori vole tada imati sve pod nadzorom i bolje da je tako.
tiki, nema predaje! idemo dalje dok se moze, zar ne  :Wink: 
taco ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da nam i ti uskoro krenes

----------


## andream

AB, jel biolog onda pristao na 5. dan ili bi transfer ipak bio prije?
Ovo su jako dobre vijesti, pa da se tako nastavi ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## sretna35

cure samo da se prijavim i da vas sve ljubnem  :Kiss: 

a što se tiče tlaka najsigurnije je u bolnici da bi se prevenirali veliki problemi, i ja sam provela 10-ak ugodnih dana u bolnici, a sada mi je najveći problem kako smiriti moje nestašno zlato 

za gričanku ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~i za uspješnu regulaciju tlaka

andream i ja ću na komplikacije tamo negdje na jesen

----------


## Marnie

AB odličan rezultat!! I nemoj biti tako pesimistična  :Smile: .
Tikica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za uspješnu punkciju sutra  :Smile: .
Pozdrav svim ostalim curama iz meni najdražeg kluba  :Smile: .

----------


## tiki_a

AB, jako dobro!  :Klap:   :Klap:  Sad su na redu dvije mrvice za par dana~~~~~Baš zanimljivo, nadam se da će ti biolog reči kako je koja napredovala.
tikica_69~~~~~za folikuliće
Mojca, za St uzv~~~~~~
Dobro da nam je gričanka na sigurnom, kad već tlak zafrkava~~~~~šaljem
AB, ovaj ciklus odmaram. I zbog jajnika i zbog posla. Danas brojim 22.d.c.(ak' zaboravim, pogledat ću kod andream  :Grin: ), M još nema i to je dobro.

----------


## sretna35

e, da zaboravih* AB* baš dobre vijessti od tebe za dalje ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Mimek

> andream i ja ću na komplikacije tamo negdje na jesen


  :Yes:  ovo mi se sviđa

koke gričanka se zahvaljuje na vibricama i pozdravlja vas. Poručuje da ne brinete jer joj je tamo all inclusive (osim ponekad nema vilice uz obrok) i spa i wellness i health care, ma ko' u toplicama

----------


## tiki_a

I ja bi na  sniženje tlaka (i s pristojnim trbuhom  :Grin: ).

----------


## Mojca

Evo curke, ja stigla u Split... Već gledam Doru istraživačicu s mojim malim splitskim prijateljima i uživam u mirisu mora. Mislim da će i folikulići biti sretniji na Mediteranu.  :Smile:  Popit kavu na Bačama s folikulima koji rastu... neprocjenjivo!  :Smile:  
Tikica, AB puno vibrica i pusica!
 :Smile:

----------


## zlatta

:Klap: 


> Evo curke, ja stigla u Split... Već gledam Doru istraživačicu s mojim malim splitskim prijateljima i uživam u mirisu mora. Mislim da će i folikulići biti sretniji na Mediteranu. Popit kavu na Bačama s folikulima koji rastu... neprocjenjivo!  
> Tikica, AB puno vibrica i pusica!


Mojca   :Klap:   bravo!
i ja putujem ovaj vikend iz os za zg, i iako si svi misle da mi je tlaka putovati (a živim 5 min od KBO), MM i ja smo si to uzeli kao izlet, vikend u zg i kod mojih u blizini, mali godišnji...
samo kavice, uživanje i opuštanje...   :Coffee:   :Sing:  
tako da se mi radujemo i postupku i našem malom godišnjem....  
pozdrav svima

----------


## Mojca

Mislim da ipak ne bude ništa od ovog ciklusa. Upravo se pojavila ogromna količina ovulacijske sluzi. Znači da je bila i ovulacija... ili je to u stimuliranim ciklusima drugačije? 7 dc je tek, rano je i za ovulaciju... :Sad:

----------


## tikica_69

Mojca, ne panicari....za to sam ja dezurna  :Laughing: 
Ja od 3. dc imam uzasno puno sluzi, tako da ocito to ne moze biti nikakvo mjerilo kod mene... ili mozda obje tako reagiramo... ili je to ipak neka karakteristika u stimuliranim ciklusima...... 
Jos ako imas zelju non-stop skakati po muzu - to je to  :Grin:

----------


## andream

Tikice, danas skačemo i vibramo samo za tebe i tvoju punkciju ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
nestrpljivo čekamo vijesti  :Smile:

----------


## mare41

> Tikice, danas skačemo i vibramo samo za tebe i tvoju punkciju ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> nestrpljivo čekamo vijesti


 X
I navijamo za Mojcin ST UZV.

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Tikice*, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ nek ih je što više, zrelih i sočnih!!! trenutno sigurno uživaš u nesvjesnom stanju  :Smile: 

*Mojca*, samo cool, pa tek su počeli rasti, a puknuti ne mogu jer uzimaš decapeptile. Prema tome, spontana ovulacija u stimuliranom ciklusu je nemoguća.

----------


## Mojca

*Tikica*, pa mora neko preuzeti dežurstvo ponekad. A di ćeš naći nekog boljeg od mene za to?  :Laughing: 
T*aco*, sanjala sam te kako mi pokazuješ bilježnicu sa detaljima sa svih svojih postupaka i objašnjavaš da sam Menopur nije bio dovoljan, da mi je trebao dati još nešto.

----------


## Mojca

AB, ne uzimam ništa osim Menopura.  :Sad:

----------


## mare41

Mojca, a di je nestala supresija?

----------


## AuroraBlu

A jel, bez supresije??? U svakom slučaju, oni su ti premali za pucanje, bez brige  :Smile:  javi se nakon uzv danas!

----------


## Mojca

Pa nisam je ni uzimala. Nije mi ju ni dao.

----------


## mare41

Mojca, polupale smo lončiće, znači, bit će Cetrotide, javi nam se nakon UZV-a.

----------


## sretna35

> I ja bi na sniženje tlaka (i s pristojnim trbuhom ).


od srca ti to želim, a nekako u sebi i duboko vjerujem da će tako biti; mislim barem trbuh; tlak nije nužan  :Heart:

----------


## sretna35

:Heart: za mojcu i tikicu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## AuroraBlu

I ja sam se neki dan s Gričankom dopisivala, uživa i rekla sam joj da ćemo joj doć u posjetu ako ostane duže  :Smile:

----------


## glacova

> za mojcu i tikicu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


X

----------


## AuroraBlu

Evo i mog izvještaja: oba zametka (1 odmrznuta stanica i 1 svježa) su 4-stanični, ali nepravilnih polimera (mislim da je tako rekao) ali nisu fragmentirani. Po defaultu bi mi ih sutra vratili, ali sam rekla da bi rađe čekala spontanu eliminaciju. Pa smo se onda tako i dogovorili. Sutra opet zovem da vidim kakvo je stanje.

----------


## AuroraBlu

Koliko sam uspjela shvatiti (a objašnjavao mi je Dejan), nepravilni su jer proces diobe nije završio (a trebao je biti završen vremenski). Mare, da li to znači da su samo sporiji u razvoju?

----------


## Kadauna

Samo da se ubacim što se tiče fragmentacije, navodno to uopće više nije tako relevantno jer se embriji jedan dan fragmentiraju, ali se čak mogu i defragmentirati zato ta kategorija postaje sve manje važna.

AuroraBlu sretno dalje ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


Inače nam Tikica69 ima 5 j.s. i drijema pomalo i dalje, dobila je anesteziju........ Tikice ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za tulum u labu.

----------


## AuroraBlu

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za Tikičinih 5!!! Napeto čekamo sutra i vibramo i dalje ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## mare41

Aurora, ima trudnoća i iz takvih "usporenih" :Smile: 
tikica, super koka, nek se do sutra lijepo druže!

----------


## ina33

Tikice, super rezultat. Vibrice za Mojcu, AuroruBlu i Tikicu i sve cure ~~~~!!!

----------


## AuroraBlu

> 4-stanični, ali nepravilnih polimera (mislim da je tako rekao) ali nisu fragmentirani.


nisu nepravilnih polimera, nego blastomera  :Embarassed:

----------


## AuroraBlu

...a to znači da ćelije u embriju nisu jednake veličine (a trebale bi bit podjednake).

----------


## Marnie

> Tikice, super rezultat. Vibrice za Mojcu, AuroruBlu i Tikicu i sve cure ~~~~!!!


švercam se i potpisujem inu  :Smile: XX

----------


## taca70

Tikica69, genijalno. Joj koja neizvjesnost sta ce dalje biti.Samo da se nastavi ovako dobro.
Mojca, nadam se da nisam prerasla u nocnu moru sa svojim pricama o postupcima. Cekam da se javis s UZV.
AB, ajd cekamo jos malo. Mozda se te blastomere proljepsaju.

----------


## sretna35

*tikice* za dobitnu petorku ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~ (sasvim lijepa reakcija)

----------


## vikki

> Tikice, super rezultat. Vibrice za Mojcu, AuroruBlu i Tikicu i sve cure ~~~~!!!


 I ja se švercam ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## sara38

> Tikice, super rezultat. Vibrice za Mojcu, AuroruBlu i Tikicu i sve cure ~~~~!!!


Još jedna švercerica, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Heart: !

----------


## Mojca

*Tikica,* Bravo za 5 komada!  :Smile:  Odmah sam se sjtila one navijačke: 5 komada, 5 komada to je naša nada! Držim fige za dobar tulum!

*Taco*, ne nije bila noćna mora, baš naprotiv, mirno i staloženo si mi sve objašnjavala, čitala iz bilježnice, kojom sam bila fascinirana. Ja sam bila mirna i opuštena... a kad sam se probudila krenuo je tulum u glavi.  :Embarassed:

----------


## AuroraBlu

Evo zgodno i jednostavno napisano o kriterijima za ocijenjivanje embrija:

http://www.fertilityproregistry.com/...performed.html

----------


## mare41

Aurora, isprintala sam ovaj link, toliko je napet, daj nađi još nešto sa slikama (da ne moram sama tražit :Smile: )

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Mare*, evo ti Atlas u boji raznoraznih embrija: http://books.google.hr/books?id=2SBo...embryo&f=false

----------


## Mojca

Curke, 5 komada 15-16 mm, endić 8 mm. 
Punkcija u subotu ranom zorom.  :Smile:  

Sori na današnjoj panici... ipak sam ja jako mlada i zelena!   :Embarassed:

----------


## tiki_a

Dakle tikica_69!!!! Krasno! I dalje se šalju ~~~~~~
AuroraBlu, 4 st. super zvuči za dva dana, a možda im je malo rano da budu ujednačeni, nadam se najboljem, znači čekaš 5-ti dan koliko sam shvatila? ~~~~~~šaljem
Mojca, i kod mene se događalo u stimuliranom, više puta ili dosta rano sluz, kao da će O. Ne brini, prerano je to, prije 10. d.c. mislim da nema šanse. Kako je lijepo čitati da uživate u St-u, a tako će i zlatta u Zg-u, bravo cure  :Smile: 
sretna35, hvala za jaaako simpatično napisanu želju, dobro mi je leglo he he
Prema spottingu izgleda da će moja M stići taman 24. d.c., oliti sutra. Onda malo igranja s LH i tako to do ljeta valjda...red postupka, red odmora...

----------


## tiki_a

Mojca, PRE - KRA - SNO !!!!!  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  
Malo panike ne škodi, mi smo tu da utješimo  :Kiss:

----------


## glacova

Za nas koje se trudimo u prirodnim ciklusima,evo par linkova za određene proizvode koji bi mogli pomoći u tome. Po preporuci jedne nutricionistice. 

http://www.depresija.org/forum/lofiv...php?t3342.html

http://www.alternativa-forum.com/lje...ulti-maca.html

http://zdravljetiens.com/

http://tianshi.savjeti.com/ikan.htm

http://www.zdravlje.8m.com/vejkan.htm

----------


## glacova

*goga69* isprazni poštu,ne mogu ti poslati još nešto!

----------


## goga69

ispraznila je draga!!

----------


## vikki

Mojca, odličan rezultat  :Very Happy:  !!!

----------


## tiki_a

Hvala glacova, pogledat ću, ovaj prvi link je moj  :Grin:

----------


## tikica_69

Mojca, to je odlicno!!!  :Very Happy: 
A ja u nekoj virozi....cijelu noc grcevi, zgaravica, trckalica....
Jucer sam nakon punkcije krvarila i prespavala skoro cijeli dan, danas je sve ok. Culi ste da imam 5 js, kad sam dosla k sebi od narkoze, nisam bila sigurna jel mi je to stvarno biolog rekao ili sam sanjala, tako da sam ga isla ponovno pitati  :Laughing: 
U 11 zovem labos da vidim jel sve ok pa se cujemo kasnije.

----------


## sretna35

tikice ljubim te

----------


## Mojca

> tikice ljubim te


X!

----------


## glacova

Sad vidim da prva dva linka ne rade,sorry,evo ih ponovo!
http://www.depresija.org/forum/lofiv...php?t3342.html
http://www.alternativa-forum.com/lje...ulti-maca.html

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Mojca*, svaka čast, brzinski ćeš ti to napravit!!!

*Tikica*,~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ jedva čekam da nam javiš super vijesti!

Moj svježi zametak je danas 8-stanični, kaže biologica da je vrlo ok, oni nepravilni blastomeri od jučer su danas puno manje nepravilni. Odmrznuti je 6-stanični i ima minimalne fragmentacije. Sutra ih sele u drugi medij, ja ponovno zovem i u subotu transfer.

----------


## mare41

AB-ek,  :Klap:  , nice, čekamo svježeg žilavca da nastavi....i ~~~~~~~~malo za njega

----------


## AuroraBlu

Nego, *Tiki,* kad ćeš nam ti na kavu da te upoznamo???

----------


## vikki

> AB-ek,  , nice, čekamo svježeg žilavca da nastavi....i ~~~~~~~~malo za njega


 :Very Happy:

----------


## andream

Cure, jako dobre vijesti za naš klub, Aurora, Tikica, Mojca, šaljem vam ~~~~~~~~~~~~~
(iako sam pod dojmom onog što se dogodilo našoj Riki, nikako da prestanem misliti na tu lošu vijest).

----------


## Marnie

AB odlično za male žilavce  :Smile: !
tikica držim fige za geeeeenijalan lab party  :Smile: !

----------


## tikica_69

Jedna je bila prezrela, jedna se nije htjela odvojiti od ovojnice, 3 su se lijepo oplodile. U subotu transfer. 
E sad.....da li je meni pametno vracati sve 3 ako slucajno sve 3 budu ok?  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Tikica*, uh, laknulo mi!!!  :Smile:  O tome koliko će ti ih vratiti ćeš razmišljati za koji dan... ja bi ti preporučila sve 3  :Smile:

----------


## Marnie

tikica i ti si u klubu "samo 3 kvalitetne js" hehe - baš sam jutros razmišljala o tebi i kako je grozno što se ne mogu oploditi svih 5  :Sad: .
O transferu svih 3, hmm, teška odluka. Hoćeš ići na blastice? Da li si o tome pričala s biologom, pa da se napravi neka prirodna selekcija? 
A ako sve 3 budu blastice onda zbilja nemam pojma što je tu pametno...

----------


## enya22

*tikice_69* bravo za 3 JS, i ja bih bez razmisljanja rekla sve 3!  :Very Happy: 




> Nego, *Tiki,* kad ćeš nam ti na kavu da te upoznamo???


Bas sam jucer razmisljala kako bih htjela upoznati *tiki_a*...  :Smile:  Na tu kavu svakako dolazim! 

*AuroraBlu* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ do neba za tvoje dvije mrvice! 
Cure svima u klubu saljem ~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Tikice*, odlučit ćemo u subotu zajedno koliko će ti ih vratiti, he he...

----------


## Marnie

...pa ako budu trojčeki morati ćemo i svi zajedno ih bedinati  :Laughing:

----------


## Mojca

AB, zvuči sve bolje! ~~~~~~~~
Tikica, to je bila prirodna selekcija! Najjači borci su ostali. ~~~~~~~~ 
 :Smile:

----------


## ina33

Tikice, imajući u vidu to da će ženama u "našim godinama" od 20 embrija 1 bit OK, rekla bih - vraćaj sve 3. Uvijek se dogodi neki zafrk čisto da zezne statistiku, ali, šanse su male i rekla bih - go for 3.

----------


## vikki

*Tikice*  :Very Happy:  Mislim što i ina, i glasam za sve tri  :Klap:

----------


## ina33

Mislim, htjedoh reći da znam blizanaca u dobi 39+, ali da se ulove sva tri, mislim da je to skoro pa nemoguće u toj dobi, šanse su minimalne.

----------


## slatkica

> Jedna je bila prezrela, jedna se nije htjela odvojiti od ovojnice, 3 su se lijepo oplodile. U subotu transfer. 
> E sad.....da li je meni pametno vracati sve 3 ako slucajno sve 3 budu ok?


glasam za sve 3 :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## linalena

Tikice  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  za lijepi nastavak i naravno za 3

Ja eto danas dobila, nemam pojma koji dc, mislim da mi je jučer bio 31 a inače sam imala cikluse 28 dana, malo se protegllo nakon stimulacije. I eto sljedeći četvrtak idem na prvi UZV i na odmrzavanje

----------


## slatkica

> Tikice  za lijepi nastavak i naravno za 3
> 
> Ja eto danas dobila, nemam pojma koji dc, mislim da mi je jučer bio 31 a inače sam imala cikluse 28 dana, malo se protegllo nakon stimulacije. I eto sljedeći četvrtak idem na prvi UZV i na odmrzavanje


sretno

----------


## Jelena

Naravno da ćeš sama odlučiti, ali tikice i ja sam za 3 kom.
(ja sam i sebi zadnji put odlučila 3 morule na blasticu dati tranferirati, pa ništa...)

----------


## aleksandraj

> Naravno da ćeš sama odlučiti, ali tikice i ja sam za 3 kom.
> (ja sam i sebi zadnji put odlučila 3 morule na blasticu dati tranferirati, pa ništa...)


neka budu tri ....to je meni u MB bilo dobitno

----------


## tiki_a

tikica_69  :Klap:  i glasam za sva tri. Sjećam se prije 4,5 g., prvi IVF, tri zametka i moj  :Unsure:  iaoko mi je biologica sve jako lijepo objasnila. Kasnije me to nije ni malo plašilo.
AB, sve ide baš kako treba. Znači i dalje se držiš plana, 5. d.c.? Tako sam ja jednom napravila s 1 zametkom. Došao do lijepe blastice, a tebi želim jedni blasticu i jednu morulu  :Smile: 
Mojca, uživaj u mirisima svog grada  :Smile: 
andream, nemoj me plašiti, što je s riki...idem pogledati...
Što se kave tiče, sremežljiva nisam, ali bolesni sam tremaš nekoliko dana prije nego bi trebala doći, to mi izaziva jaki stres pa ga izbjegavam  :Smile: . Kaj je tu je, samo meni na štetu, ali optimistična sam, ipak.

----------


## glacova

tikica i ja se pridružujem. Vrati sve tri. Nama je biolog kad sam bila na donaciji js u Pragu rekao da vratimo tri,ali mi smo se složili s dr.L da ćemo ipak dvije. Izgleda da smo ga trebali poslušati,možda bi se baš ta treća uspjela primiti!
Vračaj tri!!!

----------


## vikki

Tiki_a, kako stvari stoje, glasam za to da dođemo mi k tebi (ima nas koje rado skitamo  :Smile: )

----------


## rikikiki

> Tiki_a, kako stvari stoje, glasam za to da dođemo mi k tebi (ima nas koje rado skitamo )


I ja sam za malu avanturicu, a da našu Tiki ne uhvati trema, najbolje je da je iznenadimo :Grin: 
AB, Mojca, Tikice ... odlične vijesti i ~~~~~~~~~~~ za još bolji razvoj situacije :Klap: 

Ja sam danas imala kiretažu, srećom u općoj anesteziji, plod ide na PHD i citogenetsku analizu (kariogram) na Rebru pa ćemo vidjeti što nije bilo u redu. Čim se maternica oporavi, krećemo u nove borbe ... sve do pobjede :Cool: !

----------


## taca70

Rikikiki, ne mogu reci koliko mi je zao. Medutim, stvarno izazivas divljenje svojim stavom i nadam se da cemo vrlo brzo skakutati tvojoj iducoj pozitivnoj beti. :Heart: 
Btw. ne moram naglasavati da sam uvijek raspolozena za skitanje. :Grin:

----------


## sretna35

* tikice* ja već rekoh glasam *za sretnu trojku* i ponavljam to još jednom

----------


## vikki

*Riki*  :Heart:

----------


## Mojca

I ja sam za klupsku skitnju!  :Smile:  

Riki,  :Love:

----------


## sretna35

prosvijetlite me molim vas i ja volim skitati i čitam postove naprijed-natrag, ali nikako da skužim o kakvoj se skitnji radi  :Embarassed:

----------


## zeljana

Riki  :Heart: 
Tikice kod mene je bila slicna situacija u MB, i dr. mi predlozio sve tri. Po njihovoj statistici veoma rijetko nakon 39+ budu dvojke. Dakle, pridruzujem se curama sve tri :Very Happy:

----------


## Mojca

Sretna, idemo k Tiki_a.... samo ona to još ne zna.  :Smile:

----------


## Jelena

Riki  :Heart:  nisam se usudila pitati za planove. Pravi si borac  :Kiss:

----------


## andream

Riki, bravo za hrabrost... sad lijepo odmaraj i uživaj s djetetom i uskoro u nove pobjede kako kažeš.
Svima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ od nas.

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Riki*, drago mi je da je ovaj ružan događaj već iza tebe (kad je već moralo tako biti). Vrlo brzo si nam ti opet u akciji!!!

Skitnice, pridružujem vam se  :Smile: 

(sad će nam Tiki nestat s foruma na neko vrijeme, he he)

----------


## sretna35

> Sretna, idemo k Tiki_a.... samo ona to još ne zna.


ovo mi se jako sviđa nemojte ić bez mene  :Wink:

----------


## sara38

Kako se iskreno veselim novim akcijama u klubu, kako je krenulo, do proljeća će biti svašta....... Tikica, Mojca, AuroraB, Zlatta i druge ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Heart: ! Za subotnje transfere i punkciju~~~~~~~~~~~~! 
Riki  :Heart:  :Love:

----------


## ina33

*Riki*, sretno i brz oporavak  :Heart: !

----------


## mare41

> *Riki*, sretno i brz oporavak !


 X
~~~~~~za subotnje akcije-AB-ek i tikica transfer, a Mojca punkciju

----------


## AuroraBlu

Sutra imam transfer, oba zametka se lijepo dijele, a svježi je napredniji (fala bogu). Sutra ću znati onda hoće li ovaj napredniji postati blastica.

*Tikica,* si zvala?

----------


## sara38

*AuroraB* za dva ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Heart: !

----------


## tikica_69

Evo, prirodna selekcija je rijesila moju dvojbu....sutra transfer 2 zametka, jedan nije prezivio  :Grin: 
AB, vidimo se  :Wink:

----------


## Mojca

AB, Tikica.... sva sam se raznježila od ovih vijesti.  :Smile:  Da sve bude u najboljem mogućem redu. ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Vaši klinci će jednog dana moći reći da se poznaju od prije rođenja!  :Smile:

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Mojca*  :Smile: 

Sinoć bila štoperica, sve pod kontrolom? Si primila i cetrotide prije?

----------


## Mojca

Je, ja sam si dala Cetrotide oko 1.30, a sestra je piknula štopericu u 5 do 9. 
Jedino me muči grlo, nos... oči mi malo plivaju... bojim se da me ne drmne viroza. Popila sam dva aspirina C, malo kasnije ću i Daleron cold 3... Temperatura 36,9.  :Sad:  
To je prepreka?

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Mojca*, ništa nije prepreka!!! To ti je od negrijanja u Splitu, hladne kupaone i to  :Smile:

----------


## Mojca

Ma ne, toplo je ko u raju... Podno grijaje u kupaoni...  :Smile:  Maze me i paze, kuhaju finu spizu...

----------


## Marnie

AB i Tikica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za transfere koji će se produžiti kroz 9 mjeseci  :Smile: !!
Riki, svaka čast za tvoj optimizam i snagu i držim fige za nove pobjede  :Smile: .

----------


## tikica_69

Mojca, misliti cu na tebe sutra  :Heart:

----------


## Ona koja nije pisala

:Grin: Eto curke Ona koja ne pise sad je Ona koja nije pisala i pridruzuje vam se u klubu. Mojca i Tikica_69 drzim palceve. :Heart:

----------


## tikica_69

Ode karakter  :Laughing:

----------


## Ona koja nije pisala

Slikaj covjeka koji nemoze promijeniti misljenje :Razz:

----------


## Mojca

Sad će ona nadoknaditi svo nepisanje!  :Smile:

----------


## mare41

tikica, ma nije kriv njen karakter nego ja :Smile: , stalno su je cure zapitkivale svašta, a ja sam morala prenositi pa mi je dodijalo i rekla da neću više biti glasnik :Smile:

----------


## Mojca

Mare, kapa dole za metode uvjeravanja!  :Smile:

----------


## tikica_69

Hehehehehe....ah mi zene, na rit bi progovorile ak nejde drugacije  :Laughing: 
Ona koja napokon pise, dobro nam dosla  :Klap:

----------


## Mimek

> Evo, prirodna selekcija je rijesila moju dvojbu....sutra transfer 2 zametka, jedan nije prezivio 
> AB, vidimo se


ovo je bio moj scenarij. Želm ti da bude do kraj. Jedna cura bi ti dobro došla  :Smile: 

dakle kokoši jedne kako uvaljujete tiki u nevolju. tiki ne daj im se. 

Mislim i ja bi išla a ne mogu, pa moram odgoditi ovu akciju do proljeća

----------


## Marnie

Pa draga Ona koja nije pisala - dobrodošla - konačno  :Smile: !!!!!!

----------


## Mojca

Ups... pa da... zaboravih poželjeti dobrodošlicu Onoj koja nije pisala. Dobro nam došla draga.  :Smile:

----------


## sara38

Pozdravljam i ja *Onu koja nije pisala*, a koja će sada pisati  :Rolling Eyes: !

----------


## AuroraBlu

> Pozdravljam i ja *Onu koja nije pisala*, a koja će sada pisati !


I ja, i ja  :Smile:

----------


## Aurora*

I ja pozdravljam i zelim dobrodoslicu *Onoj koja nije pisala*, a koju sam imala cast upoznati i prije nego sto se konacno pojavila na forumu.  :Smile: 

Inace, sto dalje sve vise osjecam da se najvise pronalazim na ovom podforumu, tj. u ovom klubu. Iako imam jos nesto malo vremena do punopravnog clanstva, ja bih se vec sada zeljela predbiljeziti, moze?

----------


## mare41

Ja bih jako voljela da se ovdje javlja i druga Aurora, (*).

----------


## Marnie

:Klap:  :Klap:  naravno, volimo što više članova u ovom klubu!!

----------


## tikica_69

Cure, meni je u srijedu bila punkcija. Krvarila sam taj dan, ali se do navecer to smanjilo i jucer vise nije bilo nicega. Malo prije na wc-u hrpetina rastezujuceg smedjeg iscjetka i lagana bol na sredini trbuha. Trebam li se brinuti  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## sara38

Ooooo, još jedno riječko pojačanje...... dobro došla Aurora sa * (nadam se da neću brkati Auroru B i Auroru sa *).

----------


## mare41

tikica, meni se čini da čim je smeđe nema brige, nije svježe krvarenje.
Tek toliko da se zna da je Aurora* debeli šverc-nema još ni 38 :Smile:  (al ajd, puštamo je prek veze).

----------


## Mojca

Dobrodošla Aurora*!  :Smile:  

Tikica, smijem li reći da me hvata panika od sutra?  :Smile:

----------


## taca70

Ovdje je stvarno sve napetije i drago mi je da se akcija zahuktava jer nam se povecava sansa da nakon duuuugo vremena opet imamo pravu trudnicu. Sutra je ocito dan D i ~~~~~~~~ za divne js i zametke.

----------


## Mojca

Ja se nadam presedanu, pa da imamo dvije trudnice u istom danu!  :Smile:

----------


## aleksandraj

> Ja se nadam presedanu, pa da imamo dvije trudnice u istom danu!


 
 :Klap:    ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## glacova

mojca,biće sve kao u bajci. Jesi već pomislila da nam se vračaš trudna?!

----------


## tiki_a

Cure, bez iznenađenja molim, bute bite ak' me razmete  :Mad:   :Smile: . AB me prokljuvila he he. Mimek  :Kiss:  za podršku. 
tikica_69 meni se čini da bi sve trebalo biti ok, krv nije svježa pa je zato tako, eto ja sam imala negativnu aspiraciju pa sam imala prilike pratiti koja je posljedica punkcije (a ne transfera ili izmišljene implant.), moram priznati da sam se dosta dugo osjećala ranjeno. BRAVO za dva vrijedna zametka~~~~~~
Mojca, pa ovo tvoje nije temperatura, znam, čini ti se da kreće viroza, ma neće te ona spriječiti da dođeš do lijepih mrvica. Nedamo mi to!~~~~~~za sutra! 
Ona koja nije pisala  :Heart:  za dobrodošlicu!
Drage koke i one mlađe  :Heart:

----------


## Mojca

*Glacova*, jedina jasna misao koju sam uspijela izolirati je da nikad u životu nisam bila zbunjenija. Za sad ću biti sretna ako dođe do transfera... Imati ću osjećaj da nisam sve ovo uzalud prolazila. A sve preko toga znam da je lutrija... Zapisano u zvijezdama... Kako mi padne grah...

----------


## sretna35

> *Glacova*, jedina jasna misao koju sam uspijela izolirati je da nikad u životu nisam bila zbunjenija. Za sad ću biti sretna ako dođe do transfera... Imati ću osjećaj da nisam sve ovo uzalud prolazila. A sve preko toga znam da je lutrija... Zapisano u zvijezdama... Kako mi padne grah...


mene je Luči jednom prije transfera pitao kako sam...kad sam rekla da sam užasno zbunjena da ni ne znam kako se osjećam rekao mi je da je to super...dakle, draga Mojca...super da si zbunjena

*navijam za presedan, a koji je to znate*

tikice don't  worry česte pojave nakon punkcije, ponekad se javlja i poslije transfera, mislim da nema brige

----------


## mare41

mojca~~~~~~~
obje transferuše~~~~~
tiki, ne razmem ti ja zagorski, al super znam hodati po zagorju (a tek jesti :Smile: )

----------


## tikica_69

Mojca, tisucu vibri za sutra  :Kiss:

----------


## Mojca

Tikica... i tebi draga moja, tisuću i pol!!!  :Smile: 
Aurora Blue... naravo i tebi!  :Smile:

----------


## rikikiki

Cure, sretno sutra!!!

----------


## Mojca

Jutro curke... prijavljujem tri js.

----------


## tiki_a

Draga Mojca  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  i nek ostanu sva tri~~~~~~~Kako se osjećaš, fizički mislim?
AB, nestrpljivo čekam tvoje vijesti~~~~~~
Aurora* dobro nam došla!  :Heart:

----------


## rikikiki

Mojca, odlično  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  nek se sve tri oplode!!!
AB, Tikice  ... nestrpljivo čekamo lijepe vijesti  :Cekam:

----------


## Mojca

Boli... Dobila sam inekciju voltarena i lokalnu anesteziju. U glavi sam ok.  :Smile: 
Idem nazad na kauč. Ja i čokolada.

----------


## Ona koja nije pisala

:Heart: Draga Mojca cestitam na tri js, i da bude sve super. Tikica _69 drzim palceve za danas. :Yes:

----------


## Marnie

odlično Mojca za 3 js!!! I neka se sve tri lijepo oplode i bujaju  :Smile: .
AB i tikica sretno danas na transferu  :Smile: !

----------


## mare41

Mojca~~~~~~~~za tijesno druženje u labu!
AB-ek i tikica~~~~~~~
ajmo curice, sve 3 odjednom :Smile: -ko što je neko rekao:~~~~~~~~~~za presedan :Smile:

----------


## Miki76

*Ona koja se napokon sjetila pisati*, pa jel je moguće da te *mare* uspjela nagovoriti??!!  :Klap:  Dobrodošla!
*AuroraB i Tikica,* i ovdje ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za vaše mališane!
*Mojca,* i tebi ~~~~~~~~~~~~!

(I ja se malo švercam kod vas. Nadam se da me nećete otfikariti zbog godina jer se po reakcijama na postupke, problemima i afinitetima sve više osjećam jednom od vas  :Rolling Eyes: . Tom prilikom šaljem jednu posebnu  :Kiss:  mojim najdražim 39+, sigurna sam da će se prepoznati one kojima je namijenjena. A neću se naljutiti ni ako ostale drage 39+ koje još nisam stigla upoznati ukradu komadić te puse.  :Smile: )

----------


## sretna35

*Mojca* za tvoj trio fantastikus i još jednu trudnoću iz hrvatske fenomenologije, sve tri dobre i bingo

----------


## zeljana

> Jutro curke... prijavljujem tri js.


 Bravo Mojca  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Cure :Heart:

----------


## mare41

Miki, tebe, ko i Auroru zvjezdastu primamo prek veze (iliti u prijevodu-iz čiste ljubavi :Smile: )-(zajedničke probleme neću spominjati, bude već vi same pisale :Smile: )..

----------


## tiki_a

AB, tikica_69  :Cekam: ~~~~~~~
zeljana sitno broji  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Mojca

> *Mojca* za tvoj trio fantastikus i još jednu trudnoću iz hrvatske fenomenologije, sve tri dobre i bingo


Sretna, i meni je to palo na pamet.... da sam se uklopila u Milinovićev fantastičan prosjek. Još da bude i trudnoća... 

Curke, hvala na vibricama, malo sam odspavala, probudio me miris pečene hobotnice, sad pijem čaj i gledam namreškano more s prozora i mislim na mališane... 

Tikica, AB....? Gdje ste?  :Smile:

----------


## Mojca

Pardon, skoro zaboravih... Miki 76, dobro nam došla.  :Smile:

----------


## tikica_69

Mojca, super, super, super  :Very Happy: 
Znas da ti zavidim sto imas tako divan pogled.....mene more toliko smiruje da bi mogla cijeli zivot u njega gledati.
AB i ja smo sretne PUPO....ja sam sva osamucena od Utrica i Normabela.
Na zalost, imala sam poprilicno traumaticni transfer, pa idem naci tu temu da pitam cure sto i kako s time.
Nadam se da ce nam se i AB uskoro javiti  :Yes: 
Vracen mi je 8-stanicni i 4-stanicni zametak, 3.dnp  :Wink: 
Rekao mi je biolog da se nada da ce me se sada napokon rijesiti  :Laughing:

----------


## Mojca

Pupice naše.  :Smile:  :Heart:

----------


## tiki_a

Oooooo, dobre vijesti od tikice  :Very Happy:  I nek' se biologu ostvari želja!
Kako Mojca lijepo uživa. Zove li se sutra ujutro?

----------


## andream

Tikice, neka ti je to posljednji postupak ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ naravno, sa sretnim završetkom.
A ja danas razmišljala kako bi bilo lijepo da ovaj ciklus prirodno zatrudnim i da sama priopćim sestrama da su se riješili jednog pacijenta  :Smile: 
I naravno, za našu AB i Mojcu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## andream

e da, zaboravila pitati Tikicu - je li to sada bio prvi puta transfer takav? kako je to točno bilo, mislim uslijed čega?

----------


## AuroraBlu

srdačna dobrodošlica ovima prek veze!  :Smile: 

*Mojca*, bravo za 3  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  Sutra zoveš?

Tikica i ja smo se družile danas, ovi tamo jedva čekaju da nas se riješe...
Ja sam ovih dana imala krivu informaciju, biologica je zamijenila svježi i odmrznuti, tako da je ta odmrznuta stanica puno bolja od svježe. Svježi zametak je ostao 8-stanični (dakle, već 2 dana nije mrdao) a odmrznuti je danas morula prema blastici. Eto, vratili mi oba, ovaj osmostanični samo kao podršku. Inače, ako vjerujete u čuda, ja ću biti prva uspješna trudnica iz odmrznute stanice - u vinogradskoj  :Smile:  why not?

*Tiki*, dočekat ćemo mi tebe...

----------


## andream

Ab, pa to je nevjerojatna vijest. Evo za utjehu, moj dr i ja već smo kovali plan prije FET postupka što i kako dalje, napisao mi čovjek već protokol za dalje (planirali polustimulirani) kad ono, čak dva embrija se primila i na kraju ispala sasvim pristojna jednoplodna trudnoća. Hoću reći, niti on a niti ja nismo vjerovali da će se bilo što primiti, pa eto - neka je i tebi tako, da najmanje vjerojatni statistički postupak upravo tebi uspije (a uvijek su mi drage te trudnoće koje su od početka najmanje vjerojatne i za koje imamo feeling da ih odrađujemo dok čekamo "prave postupke").

----------


## tiki_a

AuroraBlu, ODLIČNE vijesti! I bez obzira koja, bitno da je jedna napredna. No zanimljiva je informacija. ~~~~~~šaljem za naše dvije čekalice bete.
andream, koliko je meni poznato, ti si (NE)čekalica M, sad bi već bila u gornjem dijelu liste na PZ. ~~~~~~

----------


## tikica_69

Nije prva andream....vec sam imala bolne transfere ja imam spustenu maternicu pa mi se grlic zna zavinuti tako da su mi jednom i sa necim lovili grlic da mi mogu kateter staviti. No danas je stvarno bilo grozno i sto je najgore jako krvarim i to bas onako svjeza krv. Eto, imam onaj najveci ulozak  :Sad: 
Uzela sam sad 2. Normabel, samo da mi se maternica sasvim umiri, pa sam skroz drogsi...cijeli dan spavam.
Malo sam jadna jer sam negdje citala da u stvari opustenost maternice na transferu jako puno znaci zametku, a moja sigurno u ovakvim uvjetima nije bila ni najmanje opustena  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## andream

svi smo mi zapravo PUPO i to svaki mjesec, ovako ili "onako"  :Smile:

----------


## andream

uf Tiki, nadam se uistinu da to neće biti presudno. što su doktori na to rekli?

----------


## Mojca

Da *Tiki_a*, sutra ću znati što se zbiva... zvati će oni mene. Popodne smo dragi i ja sjeli u auto i montirali se pored zgrade u kojoj je Cito, jer sam ja imala potrebu da im budem blizu. Ne znam da li je još ikome takva bedastoće pala na pamet... ali morala sam.  :Smile:  

*Aurora Blue*, za čuda ~~~~~~~! Ta morulo-blstica je sigurno već blastica i lijepo se gnijezdi u toplini njoj najsavšenijeg mjesta u svemiru.  :Heart: 

*Tikica*, sad kužim zašto sam na odlasku iz Cita dobila tableticu Lubora  s instrukcijom da ju popijem sat vremena prije transfera, baš zbog  opuštanja maternice. Nasmijala sam se kad sam vidjela što su mi dali jer je moja baka tabletomanka tamanila baš Lubore.  :Smile:  
Vjerujem da se biolog extra potrudio, samo da te se riješi.  :Smile:  ~~~~~~~

Cure, šaljem mirise mora i friških lancuna osušenih na buri.  :Wink:

----------


## Marnie

Mojca...miris pečene hobotnice, namreškano more..mmm...ljubormorna saaaam!!! 
AB i tikica i ja se nadam da će vas se vinogradski biolog konačno riješiti  :Laughing:  
Ah i ja svaki mjesec maštam o prirodnoj trudnoći kao i mm - svaki mjesec smo nakon ovulacije u išćekivanju i praćenju simpotma (ono na poslu, u tramvaju, u šetnji), pa sama sebi već lagano idem na živce  :Laughing: 

Miki draga dobrodošlaaaaa!!

----------


## mare41

tikica, baš mi je žao što si se napatila.
AB, najslađa su neočekivana iznenađenja :Smile: 
Mojca, čekamo s tobom i ~~~
Veseli me čitati o iščekivanju prirode, a meni je život puno ugodniji i opušteniji otkad smo odustali od prirode (a sjećam se napetosti iščekivanja, osluškivanja, bijelog toalet papira :Smile: ...).

----------


## Mojca

Marnie, jedna pričica za tebe i sve ostale koji se nadaju prirodnoj trudnoći: 
Moja dobra frendica, od vrrtića smo skupa, ima sina starog 7 godina. Pred 3,5 godine je 2 tjedna pred terminom izgubila bebu zbog abrupcije posteljice (ako sam dobro zapamtila termin). Uglavnom lječnici nisu prepoznali ozbiljnost situacije i beba je...  :Sad:   Naknadno su ustanovili da su joj faktori trombofilije totalna koma i da je to bio uzrok gubitka. 
Trebale su joj dobre dvije godine dok se odlučila da ponovno pokušaju, pokušavali su, pokušavali ali ništa. Nakon što je u kolovozu meni doprlo do mozga da moramo u MPO i dok sam se pridružila klubu i puno toga naučila, počela sam ju nagovarati da se obrati MPO specijalistu. Dugo je vagala, nije se mogla odlučiti za mnogostruke susrete s lječnicima i razočarenja zbog negativnih beta. 
Negdje u studenom mi je rekla da odustaje. Da ima sina i da će to tako ostati... da je mirna s tim. Ok, rekoh... svaka odluka s kojom si mirna je dobra. 

U utorak prije polaska u Split otišla sam po nalaz faktora trombofilije, spominju se heterozigoti, pa sam je nazvala dok sam se vozila u Split da prokomentiram nalaz s njom. Uglavnom, odmah na početku kažem joj da sam pod stimulacijom, da će vjerovatno za vikend punkcija itd... A ona će meni: Bravo, onda ćemo skupa šetati trbuhe po suncu!
Wow!  :Very Happy: 

O tome s kim će šetati trbuh po suncu, ćemo nekom drugom zgodom... ali ja sam imala potrebu da priču koja je mene jako uveselila podijelim s vama. 

Vjerujemo u čuda, zar ne?  :Smile:

----------


## tikica_69

Koliko citam po netu vezano uz te trauma-transfer , mislim da od ovoga postupka ne mogu nista ocekivati  :Sad: 
E bas sam hebene srece...

----------


## Mojca

Tikica, tvoj optimizam koji svi dobro poznajemo je u tebi... molim te pokušaj ga probuditi.  :Smile:   :Heart:

----------


## tiki_a

tikica, ako je ušće malo ranjeno, u gnijezdu im je sigurno dobro i tako nek' ostane~~~~~~Mrvice sad još plivaju i traže mjesto pa ne bi trebalo biti problema. A za par dana će tebi već biti dobro, mora biti!
Marnie, i ja sam već malo ljubomorna na zna se već koga  :Smile:  ... A kad će konačno tvoja akcija?
Mojca, priča za naježiti se. Ali uvijek pomislim, a vjerojatno i većina od nas tako, da su takve priče jako daleko od mene, no ipak nije toliko rijetko takvo "čudo". Kako andream kaže, najslađi su oni uspjesi od kojih se malo ili ništa očekivalo, a takvih je zapravo ovdje bilo puno, nije potrebno ni nabrajati.

----------


## tikica_69

Mojca, nisam ja pesimista, ja sam realista. To i mm stalno govorim jer on nikako da sidje sa zvijezda  :Grin: 
Znas onu: 
_Optimist vidi svjetlo na kraju tunela
Pesimist vidi samo tamu u tunelu
Realist vidi da je ono svjetlo na kraju tunela zapravo vlak
__A strojovođa vlaka vidi 3 idiota kako šeću po pruzi..._ 

Eto, ja sam samo shvatila kud najvjerojatnije ide ovaj vlak  :Laughing:

----------


## Mojca

Tikica, nikad ne znaš kad u vlak mogu uskočiti neki novi strojovođe i promijeniti mu odredište...  :Wink:

----------


## sretna35

*tikica_69* hebemu misha pa otkud sad i TT, za najveće iznenađenje  :Saint:  upravo u ovom TT postupku  :Heart: 

*Mojca*, ajme mila kako ti zavidim, mreškanje mora, miris meduze = 4M + tvoje ime = 5M...miriše na uspjeh, zar ne...sutra javiš...čekamo te + hvala na priči za laku noć...prekrasna je + totalno je cool ovo s bakom i tabletama  :Laughing: 

*AuroraBlue* ma neka se samo uhvati pa bila ona vriška ili smrznuta, a otkud oni u stvari znaju koja je koja, valjda ih nekako obilježe, a i to da su ih pomiješali...baš mi čudno sve nešto  :Yes:

----------


## sretna35

još brdo vibri za biologa iz VG nek' mu se ostvare sve želje ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## taca70

Drago mi je da citam ovako dobre danasnje vijesti osim sto je tikica imala tako neugodan transfer. ~~~~~~ za sve tri da budete prva tura nasih trudnica kojih ce se biolozi s veseljem konacno otarasiti.

----------


## Mojca

> još brdo vibri za biologa iz VG nek' mu se ostvare sve želje ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


 :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing: 
E, ovo se zove vibranje!

----------


## glacova

> Drago mi je da citam ovako dobre danasnje vijesti osim sto je tikica imala tako neugodan transfer. ~~~~~~ za sve tri da budete prva tura nasih trudnica kojih ce se biolozi s veseljem konacno otarasiti.


I ja od srca potpisujem!

----------


## Mojca

Jutro drage moje, evo zvali su, sve tri su se oplodile i sutra popodne će mi javiti kad će biti transfer.  :Smile:  
(Malo sam u nevjerici, moram priznati)  :Smile:

----------


## tiki_a

Mojca, nema mjesta nevjerici, tri puta  :Very Happy: 
 :Kiss:  sa sjevera na jug!

----------


## tiki_a

tikica_69 kako je jutros? Jel' malo bolje?~~~~~

----------


## taca70

Mojca, do sada sve za 5. ~~~~~~ da se tako nastavi.

----------


## glacova

mojca,ja sam ljepo rekla da se vračaš trudna!

----------


## Mojca

.... dok se ne dokaže suprotno!  :Smile:

----------


## mare41

Mojca, do sad sve ide savršeno, nek bude i dalje tako i nek se ostvari predviđanje od glacove i naše i vaše želje :Smile: , čini mi se da možda razmišljaju da ih puste do 5. dana pošto ti nisu odmah rekli da dođeš 3. dan na transfer, evo još dodatnih~~~~~~~~~
i naravno~~~~~~~~~~za vg biologa da mu se ostvare sve želje :Smile: 
tiki, pošto sam tvoj zagorski prevela kao: dođite na kolače kad se vrijeme proljepša :Smile: -računaj na nas :Smile:

----------


## Marnie

Mojca odlične vijesti  :Very Happy: ! I ja mislim da će ići na blastice najvjerojatnije.

----------


## rikikiki

Mojca, odlično  :Very Happy: 
Držim fige i za dalje ~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Shanti

Naš klub mi nikad nije tako pozitivne osjećaje izazivao kao danas  :Very Happy:  :Heart:  
Cure drage, Tikica, AB i Mojca, neka budu tri trudnice u razmaku od svega par dana!  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Mojca

Cure, oči su mi pune suza dok čitam vaše postove.  :Smile:  Hvala vam. Blastice?  :Shock:  Hm... nisam ni pomislila na taj scenarij. 

Dragi se cijeli jutro igra s našim malom prijateljicom od 3 i pol godine, okice mu blistaju ko nikad. Rekla mu je ti si čudovište! A on će: Jesam! Samo reci kakvo!  :Smile:  
Inače, malena je rekla da bi ja trebala imati curicu poput nje i da će se zvati Matilda!  :Smile: 

Mare, i ja sam tak razumjela Tikicin zagorski...  :Smile:  A znaš da ja kao Mojca jako dobro razumijem zagorski...

----------


## Jelena

Mojca, baš se veselim!
Cure, vaša pozitiva je mrak  :Smile:  tikica, nadam se da se tvoja maternica polako smirila i da će lijepo ugnijezditi vaše embrije.

----------


## Mojca

> tikica_69 kako je jutros? Jel' malo bolje?~~~~~


Da... Tikica... kako si nam?

----------


## tikica_69

Mojca, prekrasne vijesti  :Very Happy: 
Je, cure, bolje se osjecam. Krvarenje jos uvijek traje, al je krv tamnija pa valjda to znaci da prolazi.
Moji skacu oko mene kao oko carice pa sam odmah dobre volje...ako zbog niceg, zbog toga se ovo isplatilo  :Laughing: ...ja samo lezim i cendram ko veliki diktator a utrici i normabel me toliko samaraju da mi je cijeli svijet pun cvjetica, leptirica i ruzicaste boje  :Grin: 
Svima ugodna ova suncana nedjelja!!!

----------


## Mojca

Tikica, ja bi rekla da skakuću oko carice i princeze.  :Smile:  
Odmaraj i opuštaj, sve mišiće... onaj veliki u glavi ponajviše.  :Smile:  
Pusa!

----------


## Miki76

Mojca, koji divan scenarij! Neka tako bude do kraja!
Tikica, da ova epizoda s ET-om bude samo još jedna anegdota sa sretnim završetkom kada budeš jednog dana pričala djetetu kako je došlo na ovaj svijet.
AuroraB, za tvoje male klince, da ih lijepo maziš i paziš...

Kad vas ovako čitam, pitam se jesam li se ja to pridružila klubu 39+ ili 24+!  :Smile:

----------


## mare41

Miki, već smo te primili, ne moraš se ulizivati :Smile: , al zaista ide curama ko da su mladice, bit će dice :Smile:

----------


## mare41

Moram još: 
Shanti :Heart: 
Mimek :Heart: 
gričanka :Heart: , kako je?

----------


## Miki76

> Miki, već smo te primili, ne moraš se ulizivati, al zaista ide curama ko da su mladice, bit će dice


Jesi me špotala da moram više pisati? Pa ja eto pišem! A s obzirom da kod mene trenutno nema ništa novo, pišem o onima kojima se nešto događa!  :Razz: 

A moraš priznati da im baš dobro ide!!!

----------


## sretna35

*Mojca* savršeno se uklapaš u svervacki scenarij, sve tri oplođene, pa da još budu i tri blastice ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~hej, haj

*tikice* super da je bolje

svima :Heart:

----------


## tiki_a

Miki76  :Heart: 
tikica_69, isplati se ići u postupak makar i zbog normabela i utrića  :Laughing: 
Mojca, za Matildu! (Poznajem samo jednu M., a ta je prof., jako je načitana i inteligentna, žena s juga  :Smile: )

----------


## Mimek

> Naš klub mi nikad nije tako pozitivne osjećaje izazivao kao danas  
> Cure drage, Tikica, AB i Mojca, neka budu tri trudnice u razmaku od svega par dana!


Ja znam jos jednu koja će uskoro po svoju djecu, pa će biti četiri u istom mjesecu  :Zaljubljen: 

Imam ideju za odličan scenario:

Mjesto radnje: Orogoro - child friendly restoran, naravno u Zagorju
Vrijeme radnje: proljeće
Likovi: članice kluba 39+, trudnice i mame s mališanima istog i dobrodošli gosti

Radnja:pije se, jede i slavi upornost i iskustvo

----------


## tiki_a

Mimek, za ovdje prisutno društvo najbolje bi odgovarale zagorske  "Grešne gorice" :Grin:

----------


## AuroraBlu

A jeste se raspisale, he he... vidim da je proljeće tu!  :Smile: 

*Tikica*, ma otkud ti to o neuspjehu i traumatičnom transferu?!?! Sigurna sam da bi ti, kao prvo, već naš doktor rekao nešto vezano za to. Smrzavanje embrija je dozvoljeno kad transfer nije moguć. osim toga, tvoje krvarenje nije menstrualno, dakle nije "ljuštenje maternice" nego krvari iz te ranice na samom ušću. A zameci nisu tamo, nego negdje dublje unutra. I kako je Tiki rekla, dobro da ti je transfer bio 3.dan - jer se oni počinju implantirati tek 5.ili 6.dan - a do tada će ti krvarenje prestati.

*Tiki*, ne daj se isprovocirati  :Smile: 

*Mimek*, ideja ti je za 5!

*Mojca*,  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  za 3 male matilde-blastice i transfer u četvrtak!

*Mare* će me razumijet, ali - osjećam se prazno unutra. Nema za mene iznenađenja - ovaj put. ali prava prilika je preda mnom.

----------


## mare41

AB, već smo utvrdili-praznina je osjećaj u glavi, a ne u uterusu :Smile: .
Dakle, više nije upitan izlet u zagorje (Mimek je od akcije :Smile: ) nego samo lokacija-Grešne ili možda Trsek (iako sam još ljuta na trsek magarca koji me išao gristi). Meni su najljepši izleti po zagorju (zna tiki :Smile: ), možda se zaista odlučimo? Klinci tamo uživaju, a i friškim trudnicama će biti lijepo.

----------


## Mimek

> Mimek, za ovdje prisutno društvo najbolje bi odgovarale zagorske  "Grešne gorice"


Je to najbliže tebi? Nekak su mi one prestrme, a i bio je tam neki ludi pesek kaj je grizel dečicu. Puno mi se i za voziti.

----------


## andream

Ja sam isto za akcije, proljetne... prognoziram bar 5-6 trudnica do travnja-svibnja iz kluba, najmanje... pa da organiziramo lijepo druženje u prirodi. Dolazimo i mi na lepe zagorske brege.

----------


## tikica_69

ORO-GORO??? Uvijek!!!!!  :Very Happy:  Mljacika!
Iz mene ispada sve i svasta....svjeza krv, smedja krv, komadi gela, pileca jetrica.....strava  :Shock:

----------


## Mojca

Grešne gorice, Orogoro, Vuglec breg, Tresk, Zlatne gorice, pod Gupčevom lipom, sve nam paše, lepe ti je Zagorje zelene!  :Smile:  

Tikica, izlazi sve što je višak, kako bi maternica bila savršena za ugnježđavanje malih bića. 

Meni tek sad dopire do mozga do kud smo stigli... i lagano treperim...

----------


## anaea40

Vidim da se zahuktalo u našem klubu, šaljem vibre Tikici 69 ( i da te se riješe u Vg) Aurori ( nek se iznenadi kad se najmanje nada), Mojci za uspješan transfer. 
Ja bih u ut. (8d.c.) trebala u Vg na UZ, ali mislim da sutra odem. Na Femari sam 2x1 tbl. Osjećam bockanje jajnika, bojim se da ne zakasnim. Već sam imala ovulaciju 9 d.c. i ciklus 23 dana. Što mislite?
Tikica i Aurora, imate li poseban režim, bolovanje ili ...?

----------


## anaea40

Rikikiki, žao mi je  :Love: .

----------


## andream

aenea, možda ne bi bilo zgorega da odeš sutra. meni su ciklusi uvijek od 28. dana na više, e bome mi je pod femarom već osmi dan rekao da na 9. dan primam štopericu i - zakasnili smo (doduše problem je bio druge više tehničke prirode, već prije opisano pucanje folikula tik pred punkciju). Mislim, mogli su oni njega-njih uloviti taj dan da sam odmah nakon UZV-a bila na stolu za punkciju ali eto, bit ćemo pametniji idući put.
Inače mene već par dana muči mukla bol kao pred M, pa sam si ja lijepo umislila da sam (možda) i T i da mi možda femara neće ni trebati (eh kamo sreće da je poklonim za par dana nekoj od vas...).

----------


## anaea40

Hvala na odgovoru andream, mislim da ću sutra gore, pa javim kaj je bilo. Nek ti Femara ne bude trebala  :Smile: .

----------


## sretna35

*Mimek* avatar :Zaljubljen: ;ideja :Klap: ; nadam se da će do realizacije zasigurno doći, već vidim Vedrija kak' se s mamom kotrlja niz zagorske brege :Laughing: 

*Mojca, AB, tikice* la grande  :Heart:  za vaše postupke

*anaea40* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Mojca pa nisam znala za Matildu, onda je to još jedno M - garancija uspjeha

----------


## mare41

anaea~~~~~~za femarski
andream~~~~~~za kućnu
Mojca, kad će javiti za transfer?
(tiki nas je namjerno zavela na krivi smjer, reći ću ja kud moramo ići :Smile: )

----------


## ina33

Cure, ~~~~!!!

----------


## Mojca

Dobro jutro svima, Mare, popodne će se javiti. Ah... to može biti u 2 a može i u 5. Uf... 

Sretna, Matilda je neki lik iz crtića koeg je malena prije toga gledala.... Da je bar gledala Doru istraživačicu....  :Smile:

----------


## tikica_69

anaea40, ja ti odmirujem 2, 3 dana a onda sve normalno, ali se ne forsiram, ne zurim i ne nosim nista iz ducana i pokusavam se ne zivcirati ....imam robove za to  :Grin: 
S tim da kad kazem odmirujem, vecinom lezim, ali kako ni to nije dobro zbog cirkulacije, bar pola sata - sat prosecem lagano po parkicu.
Meni se ovo moje curenje smiruje, tako da vjerujem da ce sve biti ok  :Wink:

----------


## anaea40

Ja danas ipak obavila UZ: lijevo 2 folikula 19 i 13 mm, desno ništa, večeras štoperica, a u srijedu punkcija. Ne znam da li će biti kaj iz ovog... :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Gabi

> Imam ideju za odličan scenario:
> 
> Mjesto radnje: Orogoro - child friendly restoran, naravno u Zagorju
> Vrijeme radnje: proljeće
> Likovi: članice kluba 39+, trudnice i mame s mališanima istog i dobrodošli gosti
> 
> Radnja:pije se, jede i slavi upornost i iskustvo


 Često bacim oko na ovaj topic i osim dragih cura koje sam imala prilike upoznati ovo gore me ponukalo da vas pitam da li me primate u klub 39+  :Smile: . 39. mi već puše za vrat. 
 ~~~~~~~~~~~~ i  :Kiss:  svima (nije ulizivanje  :Razz: )

----------


## mare41

Odi k nama, snježna Gabi :Smile:  i slobodno nas pozovi na klipiće :Smile: .
anaea~~~~~~za punkciju (bit će sigurno ok).

----------


## Mojca

Curke... evo već su zvali... transfer u četvrtak u podne. 
Pričala sam i s biologom, sve tri su ocijenjene odlično, jedna je mrvu brža. Idemo na blastice!  :Smile:  Rekao je da su jajne stanice bile zdrave i spermiogram dobar (što me zbilja čudi nakon svih različitih dijagnoza u zadnje dvije godine). Unatoč tome radili su ICSI, možda zato jer sam ja dr. Š. to stalno spominjala, pa je možda prenio moju želju u lab. 

Eto.... drhtim od uzbuđenja! Ne mogu vjerovati da se sve tako lijepo razvija... Svima puse.  :Heart: 

Kad su me nazvali bila sam u dućanu, pred frižiderom s piletinom.... počela sam skakati od sreće! Sreća pa sam u Splitu pa su navikli na svakakve redikule!  :Wink: 

Gabi, dobro nam došla!

----------


## Mimek

*gabi* kod nas ne treba ni biti član kluba da te primimo s veseljem u društvo. Članicama kluba nas je napravilo vrijeme, a što se nas tiče mi se ni ne osjećamo kao da nam je 39+, a kao što si vidjela niti ne izgledamo tako.

Skužila sam kad mi dijete krene u školu da ću imati pet banki. Morat ću u minici na roditeljski  :Smile: 

Cure svima puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Mojca*,  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  - šta bih dala za takav scenarij za koji mjesec!!! Bolje nije moglo biti. Nego, znaš li što su sve primjenjivali od njihove nove tehnologije? Jesu li oosight koristili? (ili ćeš sve vidjeti kad dobiješ račun?)

*Gabi*, dobrodošla!  :Smile:  sve su ti cure objasnile  :Smile:

----------


## Mojca

AB nemam pojma.  :Smile:  Sve što sam saznala sam napisala. 
Račun nisu do sad niti spominjali...  :Smile:

----------


## enya22

*Gabi* dobrodosla! I ja sam tek od nedavno clanica kluba, a osjecam se kao doma...  :Grin:  Btw, sad smo frendice i na FB-u, potvrdila sam tvoj zahtjev! 
*Mojca*  :Very Happy: super! ~~~~~ da se i dalje sve tako lijepo odvija! 
*AuroraBlu, tikica_69* ~~~~~~~~~~ do neba za vase mrvice! :Heart: 
*Mimek* bit cemo mi dugo cool mlade mame, djeca nas pomladuju!
Osjecam da cemo uskoro ovdje skakati od srece zbog epidemije trudnoca!
 :Kiss:  vas sve!

----------


## zeljana

*Evo malo i trudnickih vibri ~~~~~~*Tikice69  :Very Happy: 
Mojca za 3 Matilde :Klap: 
Anaea  :Very Happy:  za punkciju
AB, Andram za mrvice :Very Happy: 
Svim ostalim curama ~~~~~~~~ :Heart:

----------


## Gabi

Hvala vam. 
Mare, znaš da na klipiće uvijek možeš račnati  :Wink: .
Mojca, super vijesti. Pratim tvoju situaciju jer i ja razmišljam o Citu ako Mb ne upali, i ako se bude financijski moglo. Poslala sam upit za postupak preko HZZO-a ali kažu da je sve za ovu godinu popunjeno i mogu mi ponuditi samo privatni postupak. Već se vidim na odmoru u Brelima i paralelno IVF u Citu  :Smile: .
Enya, predivna si trudnica.

----------


## enya22

*Gabi*  :Kiss:  Saljem ti brdo ~~~~!

----------


## sara38

Za *Tikicu* puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Heart: !
*Anaea40* za punkciju ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Heart: !
*AuroraB* za mrve ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Heart: !
*Andream* i tebi puno~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Heart: !
*Mojca* za točno u podne ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Heart: !
*Gabi* dobro došla!!! (ne da mi više srdaca)
Curke..........

----------


## taca70

Mojca, ti si prava Milinoviceva pacijentica i primjer svima nama kako nase tijelo moze postivati zakon i da se sve dobro razvija.  :Klap: 
Gabi, dobro nam dosla. Sve je vise onih koje se osjecaju da ovdje pripadaju, ako ne po godinama onda po MPO stazu.
Anaea40, drzim palceve za tog od 19mm. Bila si samo na Klomifenima?

----------


## AuroraBlu

> Ja danas ipak obavila UZ: lijevo 2 folikula 19 i 13 mm, desno ništa, večeras štoperica, a u srijedu punkcija. Ne znam da li će biti kaj iz ovog...


Pa dobro da si danas ipak otišla na uzv!!! Ja mislim da će ovaj od 19 bit taman na punkciju preksutra. Jesi li morala kupilti cijeli paket femare ili si uspjela pola?

----------


## Mimek

Pozdravlja vas future mama Gričanka koja je stalno po nekim wellness i spa programima, pa je vrlo teško doći do nje

----------


## taca70

Anaea40, sorry za Klomifen. AB me podsjetila da si na Femari. :Embarassed: 
Ja sam danas na Dolcu kupila 3.kutiju Stedirila. Srecom, nisam morala u Sloveniju po nju. Mislim da nitko normalan ne radi na bebi i istovremeno toliko pije kontracepciju.  :Evil or Very Mad: 
Tiki-_a, ti si jos na DHEA?

----------


## Marnie

Gabi dobrodošlaaaaa  :Smile: !!

taca, kad već spominješ DHEA - ja pijem evo već treći mjesec po 75 mg. Od prošlog ciklusa su me počele boljeti cicke jako, kao npr. za vrijeme ovulacije ili pms-a, ali samo što mene bole od recimo 10. dc, pa sve do menzisa. Da li je moguće da je to od DHEA kapsula? Ima li netko te simptome (ako uzima DHEA)? Također sam već 3 mjeseca na 25 mg Eutyroxa, pa možda je i od toga? Ja sam se malo preplašila i već mislim kako mi neki karcinom raste u cickama  :Sad: .

----------


## Miki76

Gabi, jel ti mogu i ja poželjeti dobrodošlicu?  :Grin: 

Marnie, mislim da sam prije par mjeseci čitala da su cure pričale da su ih od DHEA kapsula boljele grudi i da su osjećale jajnike. Nadam se da nisam nešto pomiješala.

A od euthyroxa sam i ja na početku imala te "sitne" nus-pojavice, no tjedan dana nakon početka terapije sam počela i s Logestom za Mb pa više nisam znala što je od čega.  :Undecided:

----------


## tiki_a

Mojca, krasno!!! Samo nek' i dalje bude tako~~~~~~
anaea40 eto kako si dobro napravila što si otišla na uzv. ~~~~~da ulovite lijepe js
tikica_69 hvala bogu pa se smiruje. Dobro da lagano šetkaraš. ~~~~~šaljem.
gričanka  :Naklon: 
taca70, da, još sam na 50 mg DHEA, nekako se bojim 3 tabletice, ne znam, više puta sam mislila prekinuti ili uzimati jednu 25 mg ... Sad sam naručila novu dozu, znači nastavljam. Redovno sam samo na DHEA i 800 mikrograma folne. Iako i folnu ponekad prepolovim. Jedva čekam da se više riješim tih tabletica.
Draga Gabi :Heart: , sad si naša i nema više van!

----------


## Mojca

*Gabi*, ja sam se sredinom prosinca 2010 prijavila za postupak u 01/2012 preko HZZO u Citu, pa ti savjetujem da što prije pošalješ mail dr. Poljaku i pokušaš se predbilježiti. A prije toga u ovoj godini, ako novčanik dozvoli pokušaj jednom i privatno. Ja sam jako zadovoljna svime što se dešava... znam lako je pričati da si zadovoljan kad imaš tri blastice, ali zbilja, dr. Š. je jako ugodan, susretljiv i strpljiv. Danas sam pričala s biologom, ista iskustva... a kad jednom sestra nije znala odgovoriti na jedno pitanje (istina nije ni mogla, bilo je o nastavku stimulacije), dala mi je broj mobitela od dr. Š. koji je u to vrijeme bio doma. Meni je i inače jako bitna ta dimenzija osobnog pristupa, da se ne osjećam kao broj, a u Citu se zbilja potrude da nisi broj... sličica s punkcije: sestra me držala za ruku svo vrijeme. Meni je to puno značilo, iako nije zbog toga manje boljelo. Možda je to svuda praksa, ne znam... meni je ovo tek prvi postupak...
Istina, ovi dojmovi koje iznosim su na posve emotivnoj razini i ona ne treba biti presudna pri donošenju odluke... Ali mislim da su jednako tako i stručni i iskusni... a i lab je ima neke gadgete koji drugi nemaju.  
Kombinacija s odmorom u Brelima je dobra ideja... ja sam tako fino opuštena tu u Splitu da vam ne mogu reći... a kako i ne bi bila kad im je glavni pozdrav "Pomalo". Ma koliko se mi smijali tom pozdravu, ima neke mudrosti u njemu.  :Smile:  
*AB*, zapravo tebi moram zahvaliti, ti si me inspirirala da se odlučim na Cito. Držim fige da ti se ovi mališani čvrsto prime i da se ne daju van sljedećih 9 mjeseci...  
*Tikica*, odmaraš?  :Heart: 
*Anaea*, da punkcija bude brza, bezbolna i uspješna... kao i sve što joj sljedi.
*Andream*, da nisi niš umislila. 
*Taca*, malo mi je muka što sam upala u Milinovićeve prosjeke... toliko mi je taj tip odvratan da sam ga i u jednom snu otjerala s punkcije... ali izgleda da je dr. Š. sjajno pogodio stimulaciju. 
*Mimek*, tvoja cura je tako čarobna s tim šeširićem. 
*Gričanka*, da vrijeme brže prođe... i da tlak bude miran ko bubica. 
*Mare*, za pingaće! I hvala za sve telefonske konzultacije. Kud bi ja bez tebe, u ovom postupku si mi jednako važna ko i osoblje klinike.  :Heart: 
*Glacova*, za alternativu, prirodnjake i čuda...
*Tiki*, za sve što poželiš...  :Heart: 
*Shanti*, da te češće vidimo! Bilo u živo, bilo tu. 
*Miki, Marnie, Sara, Enya*.... 

Topli pozdrav i puno lijepih misli svima od jedne zadovoljne buduće majke. (Da samo znate koliko mi je hrabrosti trebalo da ovo napišem! Treniram pozitivne misli!)   :Embarassed:

----------


## Mojca

... i Zeljana, skoro zaboravih... Hvala za trudničke vibre!  :Smile:

----------


## Mimek

Mojca  :Heart:  želim i tebi jednu čarobnu curicu i dečka

----------


## Mojca

Hvala Mimek, moji dragi domaćini su već našli i ime za dečka: Đuro!  :Smile:  
Đuro i Matilda!

----------


## sretna35

> Za *Tikicu* puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!
> *Anaea40* za punkciju ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!
> *AuroraB* za mrve ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!
> *Andream* i tebi puno~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!
> *Mojca* za točno u podne ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!
> *Gabi* dobro došla!!! (ne da mi više srdaca)
> Curke..........


moram potpisti i dodati još puno srdaca za sve

----------


## sretna35

> Hvala Mimek, moji dragi domaćini su već našli i ime za dečka: Đuro!  
> Đuro i Matilda!


*Đuro i Matilda* zakon  :Klap:  (ma jesam li ti rekla da će biti tri bl :Wink: astice)

----------


## sretna35

dozvolite da još jednom poželim dobrodošlicu Gabi sa srčekom, naravno  :Heart:

----------


## mare41

mojca, lijepo je čitati o tvom južnom i toplom postupku, i da ne zaboravim-samo pomalo :Smile:  do transfera pa ćemo navijati do bete..

----------


## Mojca

> *Đuro i Matilda* zakon  (ma jesam li ti rekla da će biti tri blastice)


Jesi, jesi...  :Smile:  A jooj i tebe sam zaboravila spomenuti u onom velikom postu... ah zaboravna ja... Dakle, *Sretnoj*, da bude još sretnija!  :Heart: 

*Mare*, staloženost i razboritost s kojom sam došla u Split me lagano napušta i prelazim u stanje euforije. Valjda je to normalno... Upravo sam šestogodišnjaku čitala priču pred spavanje i baš sam uživala u tome.  :Smile:

----------


## andream

Mojca, ja te samo mogu potpisati, stvarno si vrijedna kad si nas sve tako lijepo popamtila i notirala ( i hvala na želji da si nisam ništa umislila - još čekam...).
Ja ću samo kolektivno brzinski zavibrati za sve nas u klubu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## AuroraBlu

> *Mojca*, ja te samo mogu potpisati, stvarno si vrijedna kad si nas sve tako lijepo popamtila i notirala
> Ja ću samo kolektivno brzinski zavibrati za sve nas u klubu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


X potpisujem i nemam više što dodati  :Smile:

----------


## Mojca

Jutro drage moje... meni je jučer sinulo da će me na transferu pitati koliko želim da ih vrate... što se preporuča, sve tri su odlične (bar su bile jučer). 
Je li ok da tražim da vrate sve tri, a blastice su (odnosno, biti će u četvrtak)?

----------


## gala1979

Ja bih rekla sve 3 obzirom na tvoje godine (no hard feelings  :Smile: )

----------


## glacova

*Mojca*,vračaj sve tri! Obavezno!

----------


## andream

Slična je rasprava bila kod Tikičinog slučaja, doduše u startu je jedan otpao.
Ja bih tražila da mi vrate 3. Doduše tu bi me ponukalo i moje iskustvo od prije dvije godine u stimuliranom, kad mi je bilogica davala šanse 50% za uspjeh kod transfera dva odlična embrija (treći dan), pa bio promašaj.

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Mojca*, i ja sam za 3!!! Mislim da će ti to i biolog savjetovati, s obzirom na godine.

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Taca*, koliko ćeš dugo na kraju uzimati tu kontracepciju??? Kaže dr.R. da se uzima maksimalno 3 ciklusa prije postupka.

----------


## taca70

AB, taman tako ce biti i kod mene. Jedino me tjesi da to dobro djeluje na moju endometriozu ali se malo bojim supresije jajnika tj. hoce li utjecati na odgovor na stimulaciju.
Mojca, trazi sve. Kamo srece da se primaju tako lako pa da imamo osnove za strah od viseplodne trudnoce.

----------


## andream

Ja ipak procurila, žao mi je da neću imati s kime podijeliti ostatak svoje femare s kojom počinjem u četvrtak.
Sad idem zvati da se naručim za prvi UZV u utorak.

----------


## Mojca

Andream...  :Sad:  
Za uspijeni novi početak.   :Heart: 

Hvala curke... vraćam tri... danas sam u šetnji puno o tome razmišljala i mislim da bi se živa pojela ako vratim dvije, pa ne uspije. Ovak ću znati da sam napravila sve što se moglo...

----------


## tikica_69

Mojca, dobra odluka! Da je i moj treci prezivio, sve bi vratila. Previse je argumenata ZA  :Wink: 
Ja napokon sasvim prestala krvariti, no kako to obicno bude da ti se sve odjednom zalijepi, sad me pak jupica dole nesto svrbucka, a kako nije bilo donosa vec 5 dana, sumnjam da su gljivice a i ne svrbi bas tako i toliko  :Rolling Eyes: 
Andream, vibram za dobar start  :Klap: 
AB, kako se osjecas? Simptomi? Nesimptomi?  :Grin: 
Mare, u kojoj si nam ti fazi?

----------


## ina33

> Ja bih rekla sve 3 obzirom na tvoje godine (no hard feelings )


x. Mislim da su trojke nezabilježene u tim godinama, imamo blizanaca (jedni, ako se dobro sjećam) u dobi od 39 godina, u MB-u, žena je prošla dosta postupaka i imala uvijek super embrije. Neka te vodi ovo - u dobi 40+ od 20 embrija samo 1 će bit OK. Sretno!!!!

----------


## maja_st

iskrene čestitke *Mojca* na dosad "odrađenom poslu"....i želim puno uspjeha i nakon transfera......

čitam vas već duuuugo i eto prijavljujem moju današnju punkciju u Cito ali samo je jedna js. i sada doma odmaram i čekam poziv.....sve kao nešto laganini a opet napeto....

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Andream*,  :Sad:  u nove pobjede s femarom!

*tikica*, kod mene ama baš nikakvih simptoma... da ti nije iritacija od utrića? znalo se to događati nekim curama

----------


## mare41

maja_st~~~~~~~~za jednu, ali vrijednu
(javim drugi tjedan kad vidim u kojoj sam fazi)

----------


## tiki_a

maja_st nek' ta jedna bude vrijedna~~~~~
Mojca, i ja navijam za sve tri, doduše prvi ti je puta, no ipak...
andream, baš mi je žao kao da si bila u postupku  :Sad:  i grrrrrr za M.
tikica_69, ma najgore je što se sve obavi, a onda krene čas jedna, čas druga glupost, poznato mi je (sklona sam upalicama)~~~~~da se sve smiri i da mrvice mirno počnu s ugniježđenjem (kak' bi to Englez pročital?  :Grin: ).
AB kaj se radi? Totalno ljenčarenje ili nešto drugo?
mare41 još malo...

----------


## andream

Tikice, super da je krvarenje stalo. Ja kad sam ostala T dobila sam neopisiv svrbež i pomogle su mi jedino vaginalete.
Tiki, eh da, svaki put se i ja osjećam kao da sam u postupku baš kad nisam, pa je razočarenje skoro pa isto. Ali kako sam pisala, uvijek se nekako i veselim jer kad dođe ona koja ne treba doći, znam da sve šljaka. Ovaj put menstruacija stigla školski, 28. dan, što će reći da smo krenuli u prave dane, ali eto - uzalud. Ali zaskočit ćemo mi nju već ...
Evo danas se naručila za utorak, imam osjećaj da me gore već svi znaju pa je red da se i mene riješe već jednom  :Smile:

----------


## Mojca

Tikica, dobro da je krvarenje prestalo... a gljive nisu smetnja. Ja sam dva dana prije punkcije završila s Canesten vaginaletama i dr. Š. je rekao da nema panike zbog njih. Da su samo dosadne.  :Smile:  Pokušaj smanjiti slatko i mliječno, one to jako vole... ~~~~~~~~~~~~
Ina, thx za zadnju rečenicu "u dobi od 40+ od 20 embrija samo 1 će bit OK". Otrijeznila me do kraja!  :Smile:  
Maja ST, kad sam dragog mučila s raznim prepartaima, uvijek mi je govorio "pa jedan je dovoljan"... pa u tom tonu, pridružujem se curama: "jedna ali vrijedna". Držim fige iz sve snage! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
AB ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Idem čitat nastavak sinoćnje priče mom malom prijatelju.  :Smile:

----------


## Denny

Ja slučajno navratila ovdje da vidim kako je *Mojca*, kad ono WOOOW!!!  :Very Happy:  
Želim ti puno sreće do kraja, kao i *Tikici* i *AuroriBlu* i svim curama koje se spremaju u postupak.

*AuroraBlu* oni sve js gledaju na oosight, posebno ako ih je više. Mislim da je to sada standardni dio svakog postupka. Sretno!  :Kiss: 




> Popodne smo dragi i ja sjeli u auto i montirali se pored zgrade u kojoj je Cito, jer sam ja imala potrebu da im budem blizu. Ne znam da li je još ikome takva bedastoće pala na pamet... ali morala sam.


Evo me!  :Embarassed:  Ne samo da sam stala ispred Cita, nego sam naredila i frendici koja tamo živi da vibra i misli na njih! A dan nakon što je *Pinky* imala punkciju ja sam taman imala pregled, i kad sam prošla pored laba samo sam pomislila "Bože daj da se dogodi čudo!"  :Smile: 
Dakle prijavljujem se za slanje vibrica svim vašim mrvicama u Cito labu!  :Laughing:

----------


## Mojca

Denny
 :Smile:  
 :Heart:

----------


## zeljana

Mojca prvotno napisa  
Popodne smo dragi i ja sjeli u auto i montirali se pored zgrade u kojoj je Cito, jer sam ja imala potrebu da im budem blizu. Ne znam da li je još ikome takva bedastoće pala na pamet... ali morala sam.
E Mojca bas me nasmija.....glasam isto za sve tri...stvarno se u tvojim postovima vidi ogromna zelja za djecom i nadam se da ce vam se zelje ispuniti!
Cure :Heart:

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Denny*, hvala unaprijed na vibranju oko zgrade  :Laughing:  zato je i moj smještaj u blizini Cita, možda 5 minuta pješke, pa se nadam da je i to faktor uspjeha  :Smile: 

*Mojca* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sutrašnji transfer

*Tiki,* ovaj put radim, ne dam se smest uopće. Kad sam imala punkciju došla sam na posao u 10, transfer mi je bio u subotu, tako da ništa nisam ni izostala.

Svima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve!

----------


## Mojca

Aurora, pa ti si na stateškoj poziciji!  :Smile:  Ja mislim da je osim čuda u labu i stučne ekipe, za dobar uspjeh zaslužna i mediteranska klima... blizina mora... i splitski ritam koji je opušteniji od zagrebačkog. Ja sam na poslu obećala da ću raditi koliko god budem mogla... a jedva da pogledam posao... oli je zec pa će uteć?  :Smile:  
Da sam ove dane između punkcije i transfera u Zg, sigurno bi živčanila, peglala, pospremala i čistila... a ovako... laganini. Malo tu pomognem, malo skuham, napravim kolač, sve to s puno gušta i bez prisile. I skoro sve stižem pješke, bez gužvi u prometu. Toplo preporučam boravk u Splitu za cijelo vrijeme postupka, ako je ikako moguće.

----------


## Mojca

E da... ja jutros vježbam zadržavanje punog mjehura. (Kako ono kažu, besposlen pop i jariće krsti). Popila sam 3 čaše vode (cca 6 dcl) u 9.15. Planiram ne ići na wc do 11.15.  :Smile:  To će za mene koja stalno idem na wc biti popriličan podvig.  :Rolling Eyes: 

Pitanje: koliko te vode zapravo treba popiti i koliko nakon transfera i ležanja se može ići na wc? Smije li se prije transfera jesti?

----------


## taca70

Mojca, samo ti papaj nesto lagano a za mjehur se ne brini, ne mora to biti bas tako full puno.

----------


## Jelena

Možeš jesti prije transfera. A u Mariboru, koliko se sjećam, moraš ići na WC prije transfera.
Mislim da Reš igra na puni mjehur.

----------


## mare41

Mojca, već sam to davno pisala na Splitu-mjehur treba biti normalno pun, dakle, ne piškiti pola sata, sat prije transfera, ne pretjerivati s punim mjehurom, nema potrebe, a treba mirovati nakon transfera pa će ti biti problem trpiti dok ležiš. Kad odležiš, možeš normalno ići piškiti. Možeš normalno jesti (samo se nemoj natrpati ko ja prvi put, provjereno da nije dobro :Smile: ). Jedan transfer sam obavila i praznog mjehura (imam ja svakakvih anegdota), i nije bio problem (mislim, malo je, al ništa specijalno, nađe se i tako uterus :Smile: ). Jelena, pun mjehur se traži zbog transfera pod UZV (lakše im se prikaže maternica kad imaju mjehur kao kontrast).

----------


## Mojca

Hvala cure. Mare, transfer je u podne, ako popijem pola litre u 11, to će biti ok?

----------


## AuroraBlu

E taj dio s punim mjehurom se ni meni ne sviđa. U vinogradskoj se ide s totalno praznim mjehurom, i još se fino leži sat vremena, to je baš uživancija.

A ništa, vježbat ću i ja s pivom do tada... mislim, mogu trpit cupkajući, ali nisam nikad probala raširenih nogu, na leđima  :Smile:

----------


## mare41

ma ne se silit s tekućinom, normalno doručkovati i nešto malo popiti, mjehur će se napuniti.

----------


## Mojca

Ab...  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## Mojca

Hvala Mare. Slušam tebe.  :Smile:  
Zbunjuju me te različite info s različitih strana...

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Mare*, onda je sve pod kontrolom  :Smile: 

A čega si se ti najela prije svog transfera kad ti nije bilo ugodno? Nije valjda grah bio  :Laughing:

----------


## mare41

Sad moram sve tajne otkrivati-švedski stol je bio prefin za doručak, bolje bi bilo da sam skupljala mrvice ispod stola nego hranu sa stola :Smile: , otad je švedski prije transfera na ignore :Smile:

----------


## aleksandraj

meni se dogadjalo sve naopako..na punkciji trebao biti prazan mjehur, ja nisam kap tekucine stavila od 22 sata vecer prije, a kad sam dosla na punkciju mjehur pun..kazu dr. od straha (jer mi je bila prva punkcija bez anestezije pa nisam znala sto me ceka). Prd transfer pola pola litre i mjehur nedovoljno pun  :Shock:  jos u cekaonici setala i pila vodu iz slavine, mislim da sam sigurno jos litru popila da bude ok

----------


## sretna35

curke jel sam ja to zalutala među neke urološke pacijentice, danas čitav dan rasprava o punom il praznom mjehuru  :Laughing: 

no za sve stižu vibrice od Vedrija i mame ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~ :Heart:

----------


## anaea40

Ja sam danas bila na punkciji i nadjena 1 j.st., pa sad ne znam da li je to iz folikula 19 ili 13 mm. Moguće je da je ovaj veći folikul bio cista, i da je j.st. nezrela ( iz ovog nedovoljno velikog folikula), e to cu znati sutra, pa vam javim..
Ne znam ništa o mjehuru na transferu, uvijek su me tražili da ispraznim mjehur prije. Što je bolje kad mjehur nije prazan? Mislim da ja ne bi izdržala ležati nakon transfera jer mi je uvijek sila na WC. Po noći obavezno idem piškiti, ne znam kako vi, jel izdržite do jutra. Čula sam da nije dobro trpiti i odgađati odlazak na WC.
E sad,imam jedno pitanje kad je riječ o piškenju i mjehuru, događa mi se da pred kraj menstruacije imam pritisak u području mjehura i bol koja mi se javi na kraju mokrenja i to kratkotrajno. To traje već oko godinu dana, radila urinokulturu i briseve, čak i uretralne i sve čisto. Napominjem da mi se to uvijek javi 3-5 dan menstruacije i prestane. Jel to može biti simptom endometrioze ili posljedica punkcija?
Šaljem vibre svima kojima trabaju, Aurori, Mojci, Tikici i dr. ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Anaea*, ta stanica ti je sigurno iz folikula od 19 - iz ovog od 13 ne bi ni dobila stanicu, to je pre-pre malo. ~~~~~~~~~~~ za sutra da se lijepo oplodi. Javi nam!
Što se tiče transfera - nema tu da je bolje s punim ili praznim mjehurom. Stvar je u tome da kad se radi transfer uz pomoć uzv, onda je slika bolja kad je mjehur pun. Ali nema veze s uspješnosti samog transfera. Nama u Vg se to radi bez uzv, pa nema ni potrebe da imamo puni mjehur.
Za ostalo ti stvarno ne znam...

----------


## ina33

U Mariboru traže da se popiškiš prije, a mislim da imaju UZV (barem na UZV-u pokažu di su stavili embrij - koji put, ne uvijek), ne kužim to s piškenjem, u stvari.

----------


## Mojca

Sretna, što bi tek komentirala da sam prijavila da sam nakon punkcije imala problema sa stolicom... dok nisam popila litru Donata... 
 :Smile:  

Rezultat mog jutrošnjeg vježbanja izdržljivosti mjehura: sat i 15 min. Suta ću popiti manje vode.  :Smile:  Brbljam bez veze... zvali su me s posla u nekoliko navrata i fino xyz. Sutra isključujem službeni mobitel. Ko ih šljivi.

----------


## linalena

ja sutra na prvi UZV, 8dc, u postupku sa odrznutim stanicama. Ja odbijam govoriti sa zamrznutim kada se moraju uspješno odmrznuti da bi postupka uopće i bilo, eh cijepidlaka

----------


## mare41

linalena~~~~~
AB, drago mi je da si presjekla urologiju, toliko sam o tome pisala okolo po klinikama, al tu valjda nismo-i ti si sve dobro rekla.
mojca~~~~~~za sutra

----------


## Denny

Opet ja!  :Laughing:  Samo da odgovorim ovo za mjehur. Sve stoji što je AuroraBlu rekla, traže puni mjehur zbog uzv-a, tako točno "naciljaju" mjesto gdje će staviti embrij/e. I ja sam vježbala s tekućinom, i sve savršeno isplanirala - poćela piti u sedam, mjehur taman lijepo pun do transfera u 8:30... ALI... trefila strašna gužva, i moj transfer bio u devet!  :Laughing: Skoro sam eksplodirala, jedva se popela na onaj stol, a nakon transfera sam prvo otrčala na wc, a onda tek legla 45 min na krevet - malo na leđa, malo na trbuh. Dakle odlazak na wc nije utjecao na uspjeh, (dapače, meni od 2 blastice nastale 3 bebe!)  :Yes:  Nemojte trpiti 45 min nakon ET-a, nemojte ni pretjerati sa tekućinom, sestra će vam kad legnete na stol malo pipnuti mjehur, ako nije "idealno" pun dat će vam još malo vode.

----------


## maja_st

ajme, to s mjehurom mi je uvik koma, kad sam ja non stop u wc-u.....koliko popit, pa ako transfer kasni onda upomoć.....ja ionako čim idem u likara moram u wc.... i treba popit neku tabletu sat prije....za što je to? više se ni ne sjećam s prošlog postupka, pa cure pomagajte....

----------


## glacova

*mojca,*puno,puno,puno vibrica za sutra i da se tvoje "razmažene" mrvice što bolje ugnjezde!!!

----------


## sretna35

vidim moje kritike vas nisu osujetile tema mjehur cvijeta

no Mojca sve je dobro što se dobro svši i kad se na koncu ipak uspješno isprazne crijeva

Denny zakon si baš si me nasmijala

----------


## tiki_a

Ti vrapca koliko aktivnih cura ovdje, linalena, maja_st, anaea40 (uhvaćena js, super)  :Klap: ~~~~~~
I "staroj" ekipi, AB, tikica_69, Mojca ~~~~~~
andream vas uskoro sustiže, a ja sam na odmoru iako bi radije da je drugačije  :Smile:

----------


## crvenkapica77

sto se tice mjehura  ja isto kao i denny  pila  , trpila  onda  sam dugo cekala dr. za punkciju  i  skoro pa pukla dole   :Smile:   onda mi biolog rekao da odem na wc i  "ispustim malo"  i tako i napravila , prije transfera se  malkice  pomokrila...i poslije transfera ostalo   :Smile:  .....tesko je trpit  pun mjehur barem meni...

----------


## linalena

Evo ja došla, sve je OK idemo na odmrzavanje, sljedeća kontrola ponedjeljak.

A sada razočaranje: na listu za lijekove mogu tek kada potrošimo sve zamrznute /doktor kaže da je tako odredilo ministarstvo) a po postupku odmrzavaju 3, s obzirom da mi imamo 9 to je za 3 mjeseca, pa onda još 3 mjeseca čekanja(pitala sestru koliko se čekaju) lijekova, koji je to onda mjesec, srpanj???? A onda im krenu godišnji???? Malo sam na rubu plača, ali opet ona sestra kod biologice je rekla da je dobra uspješnost u postupku sa odmrzavanjem. Jedino se nadam da ćemo nakon što potrošimo zamrznute do stimulacije bar vrtiti prirodne, al to nisam pitala doktora. Dakle, dok se ima zamrznutih ništa drugo ne dolazi u obzir

I koliko bi mi to bila pauza od početka 12? 8 mjeseci??? Ako i tada uspijemo ako nas zbog godišnjeg ne frknu na jesen

----------


## tikica_69

linalena, ja to nigdje nisam vidjela kao neku odrednicu ili clanak zakona ili dodatak ili kako vec, igdje....trebalo bi to malo prokopati pa vidjeti jel to neka usmena direktiva ili nesluzbena obavijest klinikama ili postoji pisani trag u obliku zakonske regulative. Jerbo ako ne postoji crno na bijelo, dali bi oni meni te ljekove...I koliko znam to bi HZZO trebao regulirati pa od tamo treba poceti.

----------


## ina33

Linalena, uspješnost s odmrznutim js je svugdje mala. Možda da probate ubacit još privatnika u međuvremenu, dok čekate - tipa prirodnjak itd.? Možda da ih zamoliš da u jednom taktu odmrznete npr. 6 - tipa kad se vidi kakve će bit prve 3 odmrznute - koliko će, na kraju, od toga bit transferirano. Probaj se izborit za neko ubrzanje ili ubacit nešto sa stranei vis-a-vis tvojih godina.

----------


## linalena

Ma da ni ja ne kužim, zašto me ne stavi na listu s obzirom da se u prosjeku lijekovi čekaju 3 mjeseca, a ne u postupak, pa ako u međuvremenu ostanem trudna onda me samo prebriše sa liste i lijekove dobije netko drugi. Nego kaj dok sve potrošim pa tek onda, hmm mislim da bi inače trebalo onda ozbiljno razmišljati da se odbija zamrzavanje stanica. Probati ću sastaviti neko pisamce ministarstvu pa možda i dobijem kakav odgovor

----------


## linalena

Pitala , al ne po postupku odmrazavju samo 3!!!! Sada mi žao što sam bila tako dobra koka, a još nisam ni anesteziju dobila a danas dok sam čekala u kabini doktor jednoj pacijentici davao upute za anesteziju a ima max 7 stanica

Inače smo se nadali stimulaciji u 4-5 pa negdje u 8-9 u Ljubljanu, a sada ne znam

----------


## ina33

Pa možete ubacit bez obzira nešto vani ili koji prirodnjak, pogotovo ako ćeš na transfere s odmrznutim js ići bez terapije (tj. samo praćenje tvog ciklusa, ne znam kako to rade).

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Linalena*, najbolje ti je, osim pokušaja u privatnoj klinici, promijenit i državnu kliniku. Ako se sad prebaciš recimo u Vinogradsku, u stimuliranom postupku ćeš biti u 5.mjesecu (4 mjeseca se sada čeka)

*Mojca*, za trostruki transfer danas ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Denny

Mojca ~~~~~~~~~~~ da mrvice ostanu kod mame sljedećih 9 mjeseci. Ne sumnjam da je sve super prošlo. Pusa!

----------


## Mojca

Je Denny, sve je super prošlo.  :Smile:  
Vraćene su 2 blasitice, jednu je dr. Š. nazvao štrebericom dao joj čistu peticu, drugoj je dao -4, i jedan šestostanični. 
Zanimljivo mi je bilo za primjetiti da sam jedno ja (a bilo nas je 4 na transferu) bila sretna i nasmješena.  :Smile:  (Valjda od nesikustva...  :Smile:  )

Idem u horizontalu.  :Smile: 
Puse svima i hvala za vibrice.

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Mojca*, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za poz.betu za 10ak dana!!!

A kakve ocjene su dobile druge transferuše kad su bile tako ozbiljne?  :Embarassed: 

Hoćeš li dobiti za doma još koji brevactid 1500?

----------


## Marnie

Mojca~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za tvoje štreberice i kraaasnu betu (kad ti je dr. rekao da ju vadiš?).
Ja nekako imam feeling da ćeš zbilja uspjeti (na poslu me zovu proročica, jer sve što moji instikti najave da bi moglo biti - ostvari se  :Smile: ).
Još malo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ i za drage tikicu i AB  :Smile: .

Ja se evo danas pikam s drugim brevactidom od dogovorena 4 - znači negdje sam na pola puta do idućeg postupka. Moram priznati da dosta nade polažem u ovo  :Smile: . A i očito mi je DHEA konačno počela djelovati, jer mi je menzis kao u dane kada sam bila mladi cvijetić  :Laughing: . Još samo da i ovulacija bude kao tada - tko će mi stati na kraj  :Smile: .

----------


## Jelena

Mojca ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 

I ja malo znatiželjna kao AB  :Smile:

----------


## tiki_a

BRAVO Mojca!
I ja znatiželjna.

----------


## Mojca

AB, nisam ih ništa pitala, bile su prilično u svom svijetu, pa mi je bilo neugodno. 
Još jedno pikanje za 5 dana i nema više (za ovaj put).  :Smile:  

Betu vadim za dva tjedna.

----------


## Miki76

Bravo Mojca!!!  :Klap:

----------


## aleksandraj

mojca, ma bit ce blizanci garant, ja kao i marti ne grijesim...a kad ti dvije "prorocice" idu na ruku :Yes:  bit ce veselo za deset dana i svih devet mjeseci,

ostalim kokama cekalicama kojecega~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## andream

Danas sam startala ujutro s femarom i već osjećam neka probadanja, treći dan ciklusa, ha ha... vjerojatno je na psiho bazi ali eto, znat ćemo situaciju u utorak. 
Mojca, ~~~~~~~~~~~~ za bebu ili bebe.
Svima ~~~~~~~~~~ od nas.

----------


## sretna35

> AB, nisam ih ništa pitala, bile su prilično u svom svijetu, pa mi je bilo neugodno. 
> Još jedno pikanje za 5 dana i nema više (za ovaj put).  
> 
> Betu vadim za dva tjedna.


 
heja heja Mojca ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za Matildu

----------


## rikikiki

Mojca, figice za Matildu ~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart: 
Andream, ~~~~~~~~~~~~ za dobitni femarski  :Heart: 
Svima  :Kiss:

----------


## Jill

> U Mariboru traže da se popiškiš prije, a mislim da imaju UZV (barem na UZV-u pokažu di su stavili embrij - koji put, ne uvijek), ne kužim to s piškenjem, u stvari.


U Pragu u sobi u kojoj se čeka transfer stoji puno boca s vodom, treba se valjda dobro naliti. Devojke iz sobe su mi rekle da je njima rečeno da su tako veće šanse da se mrva primi... zašto, kako, ništa dalje nisam pitala, malo mi je to sve bilo glupo, i pila sam malo vode, nadam se da to nije razlog mojih neuspeha. Inače, za UZV pregled, kad nije transfer, traže baš suprotno

----------


## tikica_69

Mojca, tvoja nevjerojatna pozitiva i prica me podsjeca na onu od drage nam forumasice Denny. Njena pozitiva nije mogla proci bez uspjeha, pa sam i ja kao i Marnie sigurna da si ti sigurno nasa trudnica a iskreno se nadam i Aurora jer se i kod nje sve na kraju bas lijepo razvilo pa mi i to smrdi na bebolinu. 
Ja nemam ni laganu temperaturu, ni nikakve znakove ni trudnoce ni transfera, sto je dobro jer ne krvarim i nista me ne boli, ali lose sto upucuje da se zameci nisu primili. Jucer navecer malo ziganja u maternici, ali to je kod mene tak uvijek. A i nasa prorocica Marnie me nije vidjela kao trudnicu, kao ni moja astrologinja tako da od danas vise ne mirujem  :Mad: 
Toliko tuznih stvari mi se dogodilo unazad par dana pa nije ni cudo...ipak organizam mora biti sretan kad zelis trudnocu.
rikic, jesu ti javili stogod iz bolnice o eventualnom uzroku? Bas me zanima sto se moglo izjaloviti  :Sad: 
Andream, za tvoj start ~~~~~~~~~~~~ i neka napokon bude bingo  :Heart:

----------


## rikikiki

> rikic, jesu ti javili stogod iz bolnice o eventualnom uzroku? Bas me zanima sto se moglo izjaloviti


U ponedjeljak bi mi trebao biti gotov PHD i idem na kontrolu, a tek za 3 tjedna će biti gotov onaj kromosomski.
Draga moja, što se tiće simptoma, ja u ovoj drugoj trudnoći nisam imala niti jedan jedini simptom ... a znaš i sama da sam se osluškivala maksimalno, dok sam u prvoj osjetila implataciju i jako mi je brzo postalo mučno.

----------


## ina33

*Mojca*, super!!! Držim ogromne palčeve ~~~~~!!!

----------


## Mojca

*Tikica*, ja ne prestajem misliti na tebe i slati lijepe želje i vibrice.  :Smile:  Cura će doći, kad tad! Možda upravo dolazi. Hug veliki. 
*Rikikiki*, implatacija se može osjetiti?  :Smile:  Kakav je osjećaj? Ja sam se pokušala jučer dogovoriti sa sobom da neću osluškivati i opipavati.  :Smile:  Moš mislit!!!
*Ina*, thx.  :Smile:  

Ja sam još par sati u Splitu... a onda sjedamo u autić, idemo se na tren vidjeti s frendicom iz priče za laku noć, da me malo povuće za nos... i odlazimo put kontinenta. Nadam se da će moja pozitiva preživjeti prolazak kroz sv. Rok.  :Smile:

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Marnie*, kombinacija DHEA i brevactida zvuči stvarno obećavajuće, nek ti to bude dobitna kombinacija!

*Rikikiki*, baš sam se pitala kako si... 
*Tikice*, nadam se da će biti bolje! a što se tiče simptoma, ni ja ih nemam ali baš nikakvih, trbuh mekan, nema napetosti, tako da znam da nije bilo implantacije.
*Mojca*, samo tako dalje, i ja vjerujem da je to to.  :Smile: 
*Andream*, za dobitnu femaru, i da ne moraš kupovati novu  :Smile: 

Cure,  :Heart:

----------


## andream

Cure, pustite vi astrologe i simptome negdje sa strane, ja kao bivša trudnjača mogu potvrditi da nema šanse da pogodimo simptome jer su slični M. Lako je kasnije s betom reći u stilu "znala sam".
Prema tome, svi smo mi PUPO dok se ne dokaže drukčije. I sestre u Vg imaju mantru ste ste vi trudne nakon transfera. Meni nije bila čarobna, ali nadam se da će uskoro biti.
Evo nas na drugom danu femare, podosta sam od jučer živčana i lako planem (jadan MM), i uistinu se nadam da nam je ovo zadnji postupak. Ako ne zadnji, onda bar među zadnjima  :Smile: 
Svima, a najviše čekalicama puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## enya22

Potpisujem *andream* kaj se tice simptoma! Doduse, sad sam u 2. trudnoci imala nepogresiv feeling odmah na pocetku, ali to je bilo vise instinktivno. Svaka trudnoca je razlicita, npr. u prvoj sam imala mucnine od samog pocetka, a u drugoj ni "m" od mucnina... 
~~~~~~~~~~~ iz sve snage za sve cure u postupcima u ovom klubu! :Heart:

----------


## Charlie

Curke, iako ja po godinama još ne spadam k vama, moji nalazi hormona govore drugačije (FSH 17, AMH 1) pa ću ponekad navratiti ako nemate ništa protiv  :Love: 
U planu su prirodnjaci, a možda i još koja stimulacija da vidimo ima li smisla. 
Doktori mi daju puno nade jer je slika na UZ navodno bolja nego što ove brojke govore, pa pokušavam nakon prvotnog šoka ipak gledati pozitivno. Idemo po bracu ili seku!

----------


## enya22

*Charlie* dobrodosla!  :Smile:  Go, go, girl!  :Heart:

----------


## Jelena

Charlie, znači krećeš ponovo u borbu. Bravo!  :Heart:

----------


## Lili75

*Charlie, andrea,tikica, mojca* curke samo napriejd, puno ~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve članice kluba!!!!

----------


## sara38

*Mojca* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ bravo  :Heart: !
*Andream* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za novu akciju :Heart: !
Cure  :Heart: !

----------


## sretna35

> *Mojca* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ bravo !
> *Andream* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za novu akciju!
> Cure !


potpisujem i dodajem svoje srčeko  :Heart:  za sve curke

----------


## Mojca

Curke, evo me nazad u Zagrebu, pozitiva je preživjela prolazak kroz sv. Rok.  :Smile:   Držim se kauča i mislim na vas. 
*Andram*, da Femara da nazapamćeno dobre rezultate! :Heart: 

*Charlie*, dobrodošla!  :Smile:

----------


## tiki_a

Charlie, dobro nam došla i imaš zadatak da nas što prije razveseliš  :Heart: 
Mojca, super da si dobro putovala, a sad se stvarno drži kauča  :Smile: !
tikica_69, eto taj nespretni transfer je pomutio dobro raspoloženje, ali nećemo dozvoliti da i dalje bude tako pa šaljem ~~~~~~~za puno uživancije do bete i uskoro puno hopsaća u klubu.
andream, sad mi je krivo kaj te ne pratim  :Grin: . Već dva ciklusa loše s LH, ovaj puta druga crtica baš lijepo tamna, sluzi ima, a ja ne idem u postupak  :Mad: . Jedino me tješi to što bi u ovom ciklusu punkcija morala biti 10-ti dan, a ja više vjerujem 11-tom. 
gričanka nas opasno zapostavlja  :Razz:

----------


## Mojca

*Tiki_a*, držim se... iako bi najrađe krenula čistit kuću.  :Smile:  Držim fige da ti brzo prođe vrijeme do sljedećeg ciklusa...  :Smile:  
Mislim svaki dan na Gričanku, *Mare*, može update? Kako je, se tlak stabilizirao?

----------


## mare41

Gričanka vas sve puno pozdravlja, sve je super i za pet, samo ne miruje doma nego u bolnici, al sve ide kako treba.

----------


## Mojca

Gričanka i dečko  :Klap: 
 :Zaljubljen:

----------


## glacova

> Gričanka i dečko


X

----------


## andream

Tiki, pa netko od nas mora biti aktivan i idući mjesec jer sad ćemo sve zatrudnjeti  :Smile: 
Mene danas već počelo žigati i to na lijevoj strani, baš me zanima jel će i ovaj biti dobra reakcija kao i prošli, dr T odmah me upozorio da ne mora biti (kao da mi to u klubu ne znamo).

----------


## andream

e da, ovaj put beta bi trebala biti baš oko mog jubilarnog rođendana, pa eto razlog više...

----------


## anaea40

Cure sorry, nisam stigla prijaviti da se j.stanica nije oplodila, nije bila dovoljno kvalitetna.Vibram za sve vas ostale.
Tikica, nadam se da intuicija vara. Aurora, nikad se ne zna. Tiki-a za uspješnu punkciju. Mojca ostani pozitivna do samog kraja ( 9 mjeseci), andream da reakcija bude kao i prethodnog mjeseca. 
Ja ne znam što ću dalje, da li običan prirodni ili femarski? Što mislite?

----------


## Mojca

Anaea  :Love:

----------


## andream

aenea, uh žao mi je, imala si punkciju isti dan kad sam i ja trebala imati pa se sad i kod mene javljaju sumnje da li bi bile kvalitetne JS. Jesi razgovarala s doktorom? Ako ti je preostalo femare, ja bih svakako probala bar još jedan ciklus s njima, a u prirodnjake ionako možeš svaki mjesec (ako imaš strpljenja i vremena, naravno).

----------


## ina33

Charlie,  :Heart: !

Aenea, žao mi je.

Cure, puno vibrica!!!

----------


## tiki_a

anaea40 žao mi je  :Sad:  . Baš je teško kad se ne uspije doći do transfera.
gričanka  :Kiss:  šaljem i dobro je da si na sigurnom.

----------


## tiki_a

Cure, može mala pomoć oko čitanja LH trakica? Jučer poslije podne 9. d.c. druga linija bila je tamna, ali jednako kao i kontrolna i protumačila sam to kao da je O započela. Međutim jutros (ne prvi urin) LH tamnija od kontrolne. Da li to znači da O ipak nije krenula jučer poslije podne nego nešto kasnije? Moram priznati da sam očekivala da će jutros već biti slabija jer kao jaka druga linija ne traje dugo?

----------


## tikica_69

Vjerujem da nesto kasnije. Kod mene na uputama pise da mora biti iste boje ili tamnija da se tretira kao pozitivna.
Cure, kako vi reagirate na Utrogestan? Ja sam zadnja tri dana uzasno depresivna bez nekog pretjerano realnog razloga. Jel moze to biti neka nuspojava? Bas sam sva iskomirana.

----------


## sretna35

> Vjerujem da nesto kasnije. Kod mene na uputama pise da mora biti iste boje ili tamnija da se tretira kao pozitivna.
> Cure, kako vi reagirate na Utrogestan? Ja sam zadnja tri dana uzasno depresivna bez nekog pretjerano realnog razloga. Jel moze to biti neka nuspojava? Bas sam sva iskomirana.


tikice prije će biti da si depresivna od potisnutih želja i očekivanja, za utriće kako ja tako i svi redom na forumu navode da smiruju, podižu raspoloženju i uljuljkuju nas u neku maglu

bilo kako bilo kao jedan od tvojih najvatrenijih navijača želim ti uspjeh i vibram iz sve snage

----------


## Mojca

> tikice prije će biti da si depresivna od potisnutih želja i očekivanja, za utriće kako ja tako i svi redom na forumu navode da smiruju, podižu raspoloženju i uljuljkuju nas u neku maglu
> 
> bilo kako bilo kao jedan od tvojih najvatrenijih navijača želim ti uspjeh i vibram iz sve snage


Ima nas još, vatrenih navijača! Tikice  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Tikice*, od čega je da je depra, proći će, uvijek bude tako!

Mojca, i kako se osjećaš?  :Smile:  jel se gnijezde?

----------


## Mojca

Ko inače!  :Smile:  Teško mi je ležati, kad nisam bolesna.  :Smile:

----------


## tiki_a

tikica_69, hvala. ... Potpisujem sretnu35... Kod mene nakon transfera od 7-mog dana više osjećaj nervoze i svega mi je dosta, a utrići su ono najbolje za utjehu. Em dižu temperaturu pa mislim da sam T, podižu raspoloženje i pomalo uspavljuju.. Mojca, poznato mi je, najteže je ležati no nije nužno da ležiš, samo sve laganini...

----------


## mare41

tiki, i ja bi rekla da se O računa od onda kad je tamnija crta od kontrolne.
anaea :Love:

----------


## tiki_a

Hvala mare41  :Love:

----------


## Mojca

Grlo boli... jutros lagano, sad sve više. Temperatura 37,3.  :Sad:  Trebam brinuti? Paracetamol ok, aspirin C?

----------


## maja_st

i mene boli grlo.....pa se sve mislim smijem li popit aspirin...?

----------


## Mojca

Evo dragi sad bio u ljekarni, magistra dozvolila lupocet, aspirin ne.

----------


## Gabi

I meni je dr. A rekao Lupocet za skidanje temperature.
cure, šaljem vam brzinske grupne ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve kaj vam treba

----------


## tiki_a

Kod takvih temperatura uvijek koristim samo čaj, C vitamin, vitamine/minerale koji su mi pri ruci i koje ne pijem redovito, tada uzmem. Ništa za skidanje temperature ako ne prođe 38...

----------


## Mojca

Ja navalila na luk. Glavica luka na salatu (sad kad zaboli želudac) i Sterimar sprej. I propolis. I topla limunada s medom. Malo je bolje. Prije spavanja ću grgljati slanu vodu. I vunene čarape.  :Smile:  
Hvala Tiki, Lupocet imam, ali ga neću uzeti ako temperatura ne bude rasla.
Nisam se u životu toliko brinula za sebe i zauzela protiv grlobolje. :Grin:

----------


## Miki76

Mojca, jednostavan recept moje mame za sva virozna, gripozna, grloboljna i slična stanja: iscijediti jedan limun i dvije naranče u čašu te dodati puuuuno meda (vodu nije potrebno dodavati), i naravno to ponavljati što češće tijekom dana. Tako me mama liječila kad sam bila mala, a tako sam i sama nastavila sada kad mi nema mame stalno pri ruci. Nije ništa originalno, ali ja sam od toga svaki put nakon maxi 2 dana ko nova!

----------


## aleksandraj

> Curke, evo me nazad u Zagrebu, pozitiva je preživjela prolazak kroz sv. Rok.  Držim se kauča i mislim na vas. 
> *Andram*, da Femara da nazapamćeno dobre rezultate!
> 
> *Charlie*, dobrodošla!


Mojca~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za betu do neba,
Tikica_69~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~neka ovo bude posljednji te da ti mojca, AB i andream poboljsate proljetni prosjek.

Cure, zna li tko gdje ima tribestana, spremam se za akciju pa trebamo mm popraviti sliku

----------


## aleksandraj

Mojca, ja u MB imala uzasnu grlobolju, cijelo vrijeme kasljala i ugnijezdio se (nazalost kratko). Ne brini, cuvaj se , a mi svi vibramo za tebe

----------


## sretna35

za prehladu nikako aspirin, a preparati na bazi paracetamola može (lupocet, efferalgan i sl)
prirodni lijekovi OK
imam i ja jedan recept (nije baš fino, ali diže iz mrtvih za dan dva)
vrlo sitno nascjekati 3 režnja češnjaka (onako da curi sok), dodati veliku žlicu meda te malu žličicu octa i rakije (može do 3 puta dnevno) - rješava i najtaeže gripe i viroze za dan dva

----------


## andream

Iako volim češnjak, nisam sigurna da bih ga probala u toj kombinaciji, baš je opaka.
Mojca, samo laganini, ja sam na dobitnom transferu doslovce ostala bez glasa i bila promukla tjedan dana, a kad sam saznala betu, zakurila par dana na skoro 40. I bilo je sve OK.
A mene danas bolucka li bolucka, sad me naravno strah da nije neka cista u pitanju koje inače nikad nisam imala. Kad će taj utorak...

----------


## Mojca

Sretna, zvuči opako... za sad ću probati recept od Miki, ipak je jako rano... a kad se za istinu probudim, oko 10-11 možda se ohrabrim i za češnjak.. ne bi baš češnjak na prazan želudac... 
Cure,  hvala na lijepim mislima.

----------


## tikica_69

Vi budete mene vjerojatno objesile, ali ja jucer popodne u bijesu i nervozi radila test (7.dc) i naravno, negativan.....hehehehehe......stvarno sam malo neuroticna.

----------


## Marnie

tikica, i sama znaš da je to puuuno prerano  :Smile: . Malo ću se našaliti pa reći da se ponašaš kao MPO šiparica hehe.
šaljem ti ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~ da u pravo vrijeme testić pokaže +!!
Mojca ne brini se. Meni je mama pričala da kad je ostala sa mnom trudna da je imala osjećaj kao da je dobila gripu, boljelo ju je grlo, kosti, imala laganu temperaturu i na kraju uoće nije imala prehladu nego su to bili simptomi trudnoće  :Smile: .
AB nam je utihnula, kako si draga? :Smile:

----------


## Mojca

Nemam baš iskustva... ali zar je mogao biti drugo nego negativan na 7 dan? Sori ako lupetam...  :Unsure:

----------


## Mojca

Marni, sviđa mi se ovo!  :Smile:  A osim toga i objašnjava zašto nema onih uobičajenih simptoma.  :Smile:

----------


## sretna35

e to da su simptomi rane trudnoće slični gripi ili prehladi piše čak i u knjigama :Yes: 

*tikice* jesli li očekivala išta drugo osim negativnog testa na 7 dan :Laughing:  :Laughing: 

*Marnie* narudžba stiže

----------


## Mojca

Sretna, onda mi se sve više i više sviđa ova prehlada...  :Smile:  Da prestanem s napitkom po receptu od Miki?  :Laughing:

----------


## AuroraBlu

Cure, prešle ste s urologije na gripu, he he  :Smile:  

Nekoliko vas je napisalo da se nikako ne smije aspirin uzimati. Pa kako onda uzimamo aspirin/andol 100, od transfera na dalje?!?!?! To je baš preporuka, radi bolje cirkulacije, odnosno prokrvljenosti maternice.
*Mojca,* mislim da te uopće ne treba zabrinjavati lagana temperaturica i prehlada - dapače, to je korisno jer smanjuje imunitet organizma, pa je i implantacija lakša  :Smile:  - šta kažeš na to, ha! Zvuči kao šala, ali ima istine u tome... zato dr.Radončić i preporučuje dexamethazon u stvari, da malo umanji imunološku reakciju organizma.

A inače, kod mene ništa posebno, zadnjih nekoliko dana pms - a kod mene se on očituje onim tupim bolovima u maternici. Danas-sutra bi trebala dobit. Ako do sutra popodne kad se budem vraćala s posla ne dobijem - kupujem testić čisto da riješim podsvijesnu dilemu.
*Tikice*, držim fige za + za par dana!

----------


## Mojca

AB, dakle, skidam vunene carape, otvram prozor i pijem ledenu limunadu...?  :Laughing:  Moj imunitet je ionako u banani, ak ćemo po tome...  :Smile:  

Ta dvojba oko aspirina i mene muči. Na transferu sam dobila upute da pijem andol 100 1 x dnevno, a i magistra je jučer dragome savjetovala da ga ne uzimam. A sastav isti?! 
U tom dvojbenom duhu tekao je i razgovor s dr. Š. o tome treba li mirovati nakon transfera ili ne, sam je rekao da jedne studije kažu jedno, a druge drugo... pa ti budi pametan.  :Smile:  Meni se sviđa mirovanje. Dragi je konačno počeo kuhati i mao više od ona 3 jela koja je do sad znao, kuha, pere... samo što ne pegla.  :Smile:  

Tikica...  :Heart:

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Mojca,* ja bi prije vjerovala mpo doktoru nego teti magistri u apoteci - nije ona upoznata s problematikom oplodnje... samo ti uzimaj taj baby andol. Inače, sastav andola i aspirina je identičan, razlika je u proizvođaču. U citovoj informativnoj "knjižici" koja se može skinuti na njihovim stranicama, piše da strogo mirovanje nije preporučeno. Ali nekakav suma sumarum svih tih savjeta i mišljenja bi bio: pravo mirovanje, izležavanje, nikakva fizička aktivnost (neodlazak na posao uključen) 3 dana nakon transfera. A nakon ta 3 dana možeš sve, samo easy... dakle, lagana šetnjica preporučena (cirkulacija) možeš i radit ako ti posao nije stresan ili zahtjeva fizičku aktivnost  :Smile:  Ali svatko se tu ponaša kako njemu paše. dakle, ako uživaš pod dekicom - uživaj koliko god ti paše, i obrnuto!  :Smile:

----------


## AuroraBlu

PS. i nemoj dizat nikakve teške stvari, nemoj peglat ni usisavat (radi položaja tijela), kuhat ručak bi smjela (ali reci mu da ne smiješ ni to)  :Smile:

----------


## Mojca

Ma da, nisam ja sad skroz zalegla... dignem se, ali niš puno ne radim, više nadgledam zbivanja na štednjaku.  :Smile:  Dr. š. mi je rekao: do ponedjeljka lagano, kauč, televizija... a iza toga možete i na kavu. To je upravo ono što si sa navela.

----------


## tiki_a

Vezano za mirovanje/nemirovanje potpisujem AB.
I recept od Miki74 potpisujem.
I ponašanje s testom 7.dnt od tikice_69 radi nervoze potpisujem.

Na temu mojih savršenih LH trakica: danas 11.d.c. odem na uzv, prof. kaže da bez štoperice često nije dovoljno dobra js. Ali stanje kod mene ionako nula bodova. Endometrij 6,1 mm, dva čudna mala folikula desno, jedan od 11 mm (pokazao mi prof. na ekranu). Eto više mi ni trakice ne trebaju, ako je sve ok O bude između 10. i 11. d.c. i to je sve od info što mi može koristiti.

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Tiki*, ima li tvoj doktor neki savjet za tebe? Da li  bi možda ipak jedna stimulirani došao u obzir, ili je po njegovom bolje vrtiti svaki mjesec prirodnjake. Mene bi te lh trakice ubile, jednom sam s njima imala posla, i nisu dobro djelovale na moju psihu  :Smile:  izluđena sam bila od toga jel bila O, kad će, jesam li je propustila, da li je bila a ja je nisam ulovila... (sve je to bilo prije mpo priče) uglavnom, odahnula sam kad sam ih prestala koristit, to mi je jednostavno bio višak informacija za koje nisam nikad bila sigurna kako ih protumačit  :Smile:  Najbolje bi bilo kad bi fino doma imale uzv i svaki dan si same mjerile folikul  :Smile:

----------


## Mojca

Tiki, a jesi bila i kod nekog drugog lječnika? Mislim... ako ovaj dugo vrti istu priču koja ne daje rezultate... ili postoji neki razlog za to? Neka prepreka stimuliranom?

----------


## taca70

> Najbolje bi bilo kad bi fino doma imale uzv i svaki dan si same mjerile folikul


 :Laughing:  U nedostatku ovog daleko najboljeg rjesenja, ja sam sklona lh trakicama i istovremenom mjerenju BT. Uglavnom mi se rezultati poklapaju. Medutim, iako bih mogla izdati zbirku grafikona BT, onaj najbitniji rezultat izostaje.
Sto se tice andola, mislim da postoji problem u jacini doze a ne u sastavu.

----------


## tiki_a

AuroraBlu, Mojca, zapravo ja sam ta koja više ne bi u stimulirani. Kad sam prije zadnjeg stimuliranog pokušala uloviti js u prirodnom, prof. je savjetovao stimulirani, probali smo taj puta nešto drugo (inače uvijek menopur koji mi je najbolji), uglavnom u zadnja dva stimulirana (različita) samo jedan zametak, ranije (u vašim godinama  :Smile: ) imala sam od 3 do 5 js, dobri zameci, ukupno 10 stimuliranih i 7 prirodnih sa transferom...Godine su mi previsoke i tu mi ni jedan dr. ne može pomoći, u maju ću 46. Krajnje je vrijeme da kažem stop, ali gdje ću se sama sa sobom dogovoriti  :Grin: . Ma nekako bi voljela još jednom biti čekalica bete pa sad to forsiram iako stvarno više nema smisla. 
Dr. je uvijek max. ok prema meni, kod nas bolje ne mogu dobiti, kod njega su radili i dr. T. i dr-ica D., sada dr. C. , sve odlični dr. ...zapravo sam danas poželjela sebi jednu punkciju s praznim folikulom tako da mogu reči dosta je bilo. Jer očito je da je zadnjih recimo 10 mjeseci moja plodnost drastično pala, ranije mi se nije moglo dogoditi da folikul bude prazan...Pojma nemam kaj ću, ili ću još jednom probati s prirodnjakom ili ću se povući iz MPO...I sad kad ovo pišem, skroz sam u normali  :Smile: 
AB, mene su jako uvervozili samo  testovi na T (koristila ih u MPO prečesto), a LH me zabavljaju, ali upoznala sam ih tek' u MPO priči.

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Tiki*, a jedna lijepa donirana stanica ne dolazi u obzir?

----------


## tiki_a

> *Tiki*, a jedna lijepa donirana stanica ne dolazi u obzir?


AB  :Heart: , jedna nije garancija za uspjeh, a zapravo i jedna mi je preskupa, i bolje da je tako jer ja ne znam stati. 
Cure, još malo pa s betama na sunce, nemojmo samo planirati gdje ćemo nakon ovog sada ...pa narednog... :Smile: . I moja frendica koka (nekadašnja IVF cimerica) danas je obavila transfer smrzlića u Njemačkoj pa smatram da je preko mene i ona potencijalna za hopsaće u klubu (ponekad nas škicne).

----------


## andream

Evo i ja vibram za lijepe brojčice ovih dana - AB i Tikica, da nas prve vi razveselite, a onda i Mojca za par dana.
Nadam se onda skromno da ću i ja biti u vašem društvu, dosta mi je hormona i hormončića a nisam sigurna da bih baš imala volje i vremena za prirodnjake.

----------


## sretna35

*andream* nisam te prepoznalaa prvo sam pomislila da je smrdljiva čarapa promijenila položaj

*tiki_a* 

*AB, tikice, Mojca* pravo je vrijeme za hopsanje

----------


## mia74

> *Mojca,* ja bi prije vjerovala mpo doktoru nego teti magistri u apoteci - nije ona upoznata s problematikom oplodnje... samo ti uzimaj taj baby andol. Inače, sastav andola i aspirina je identičan, razlika je u proizvođaču. U citovoj informativnoj "knjižici" koja se može skinuti na njihovim stranicama, piše da strogo mirovanje nije preporučeno. Ali nekakav suma sumarum svih tih savjeta i mišljenja bi bio: pravo mirovanje, izležavanje, nikakva fizička aktivnost (neodlazak na posao uključen) 3 dana nakon transfera. A nakon ta 3 dana možeš sve, samo easy... dakle, lagana šetnjica preporučena (cirkulacija) možeš i radit ako ti posao nije stresan ili zahtjeva fizičku aktivnost  Ali svatko se tu ponaša kako njemu paše. dakle, ako uživaš pod dekicom - uživaj koliko god ti paše, i obrnuto!


Drage moje,oprostite na upadu,mada sam ja jakoooo blizu vašeg kluba,ali moram ispraviti *AB* oko andola-aspirina..
Dakle,druga je stvar piti Andol 100 ili Aspirin protect 100 za cirkulaciju,a drugo je piti Andol 300 ili Aspirin 500 za skidanje temperature..
Ove male doze andola nisu dovoljne za ublažavanje temp.,one su samo za cirkulaciju..i to je to..
Baby andol ne postoji jer dijeca mlađa od 13-14 godina ne smiju uzimati acetilsalicilnu kiselinu,pa je naziv baby totalno kriv..
Prema tome,Mojca,samo paracetamoli..kod trudnica i dojilja..
Na tržištu postoje razne kombinacije sa c-vit..kao tablete,kao šumeće tablete..svašta nešto...
Ti nastavi uzimati Andol/Aspirin za bolju prokrvljenost,al za temp. ili za bolove ne!
Znam da starija garda farmaceuta čak zastupa teoriju da ni paracetamoli ne u trudnoći,ali to je pak drugi par cipela za raspraviti..
Svima puno,puno uspijeha i još jednom sorry na upadu.. :Smile:

----------


## mare41

mia, svi su ovdje dobrodošli, i nema razloga za isprike, samo ti nama navrati :Heart: 
Meni se činilo da je jasna razlika između andola 100 i ovog drugog, al dobro je da se napiše...
Ablujček, kad će testić?

----------


## Mojca

Curke, dobro vam jutro.  :Smile:  
S mog prozora nije sunčano, ali uvijek se tješim da je iza ovih debelih slojeva niskih oblaka savršeno sunce i da i ono navija za nas. (Uf, što me puklo jutros!  :Smile:  )

Hvala ti Mia 74, temperatura je prestala tako da sam sad samo na 1 x andol 100, narančama, limunu i medu. I nekom baby propolisu u spreyu. Ali korisno je znati za ubuduće.  :Smile: 
 :Heart:  tvom mališanu!

----------


## mia74

Mare41,Mojca :Kiss: 

Moj ticker i nije nešto točan,jer mi dr.R. računa tjedne trudnoće po punkciji,a ne po ZM,pa je mališan napredniji od tickera..brijem da je mališan dečko-neka intuicija..ili što...Obavijestiti ću vas jel sam bila u pravu!
Svima :Heart:

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Mia,* "nick" baby-andol nije zato jer je namijenjen djeci nego zato jer je mali, 100 mg. Sorry ako nisam napisala da se radi od 100 mg, mislila da se podrazumijeva  :Smile:  Apsurdna razlika između andola i aspirina je i ta što andol dobijete bez recepta, a za aspirin se treba imati recept :Rolling Eyes:  Sretno dalje!!!

*Mare*, nisam još kupila testić  :Smile:  Kad je Prag?

----------


## mia74

> *Mia,* "nick" baby-andol nije zato jer je namijenjen djeci nego zato jer je mali, 100 mg. Sorry ako nisam napisala da se radi od 100 mg, mislila da se podrazumijeva  Apsurdna razlika između andola i aspirina je i ta što andol dobijete bez recepta, a za aspirin se treba imati recept Sretno dalje!!!


Taj nick "baby" buni puno ljudi jer misle da ga mogu i mala djeca-to govorim iz čiste prakse...pa zato napominjem..
Apsurdna razlika postoji i stvar je samo u registraciji,tj.u Andolu piše bez recepta,a u Aspirin protectu na lječnički recept...
Pa kad bi se znalo još i to da su kazne preogromne za farmaceute zbog takvih za mene gluposti...možda bi i građanstvo shvatilo da su nas kazne i velika hajka u obliku inspekcije na to natjerale..da budemo narogušene babe koje ništa ne daju bez recepta... :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Mojca

Mia, sad kad si tu, moram te iskoristiti.  :Smile:  
Moja prehlada se proširila na sinuse, šaljem dagog da mi kupi inhalator, bojim se da bi mogla završiti na antibiotiku. Ili imaš neki bolji prijedlog, da baš ne trošim 550 kn tek tako...

----------


## mia74

Ajmo preć na pp..

----------


## tikica_69

Ja cu najvjerojatije u cetvrtak vaditi krv....po protokolu i uputi na otpusnom pismu, 12 dpt  :Grin: 
Hormone sam uspjela smiriti  :Laughing: 
Svima big kiss  :Kiss:

----------


## Mojca

Tikica.... Felix, moj mali dlakavi lajavi kauč kompanjon i ja ti šaljemo puse.  :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## AuroraBlu

> Taj nick "baby" buni puno ljudi jer misle da ga mogu i mala djeca-to govorim iz čiste prakse...pa zato napominjem..


Imaš pravo!

*Tikice*  :Heart:  ima li kakvih simptoma osim promjene raspoloženja? Meni jučer samo užasan pms, tupa bol, sigurno ću danas procurit.

*Mojca*, :Bye:  tebi i Felixu na kauču.

----------


## tikica_69

AB, osim uzasnog probadanja jucer popodne sa desne strane (maternica, jajnik - pojma nemam?) u trajanju od cca 2 sata i totalnog ispuhvanja cica, te prestanka bolova u istima - totalno nista. Cak me i neuroza prosla  :Grin: 
A sto se tice tvojih.....e hebemu, isti su kao i kod simptoma trudnoce tak da probaj biti pozitiva (kaze netko tko je kraljica drame  :Laughing: )

----------


## linalena

Dobar dan svima, prije svega puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ tikici_69 , AB , Mojci (nadam se da nisam koju zaboravila, još sam tu nova)

Eto vratila se s drugog UZV, odmrzavanje najvjerojatnije u četvrtak, i definitivno na SD niš ne rade sa stanicom iz ovog svježeg ciklusa, a tak je lijepi folikulček od 15mm na 12dc,a  endo je 9mm.

----------


## mare41

linalena, držim fige, a kad ćeš ponovo na uzv (prije četvrtka?), moraju valjda vidjeti da je O prošla?

----------


## mare41

Nego, ima li kavopija ovaj tjedan (a da nije petak)?

----------


## Mojca

Ja bi rado... ali ovisi o ORL statusu.  :Smile:

----------


## tikica_69

E da.....jedan interensantan simptom kojeg sam vec prije 3 dana primijetila a danas je poprilicno izrazen. Cice mi gore. Ostatak tijela je normalne temperature, ali cice osjetno gore. Priblizim dlan 2cm od njih i osjetim da gore. Ne znam jel to simptom nekog cudnog pms-a, obicne menopauze ili samo privremenog ludila, ali ne mogu ga ignorirati  :Laughing:

----------


## Mojca

Tikica, a nije ti palo na pamet da je to možda simptom trudnoće?  :Smile:

----------


## tikica_69

> Tikica, a nije ti palo na pamet da je to možda simptom trudnoće?


Procitala svih 11 stranica teme Najraniji simptomi trudnoce i bas nitko nije imao ovakav simptom, dakle moj odgovor je - NE  :Grin:

----------


## AuroraBlu

Ma netko je to imao... točno se sjećam, ali ko bi to sad našoa... probaj u googlu  :Smile: 
Ako ništa drugo bar te možemo zvati "hot tits" nije loše  :Cool:

----------


## tikica_69

Probala sam ugooglati vruca prsa ili cice koje gore ali mi ispadaju samo neke porno stranice  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## AuroraBlu

> Probala sam ugooglati vruca prsa ili cice koje gore ali mi ispadaju samo neke porno stranice


pa dodaj tome i _trudnoća_  :Smile:

----------


## tikica_69

Bojim se tih hard core porno stranica  :Laughing: 
Salim se......ma nasla sam nesto, ali to se vec u poodmakloj trudnoci osjeca toplina u grudima...

----------


## Mojca

Tikica.... dovra...! Baš si morala tu temu spomenuti?! Ha?!  :Laughing:  
Nisam ni znala da postoji. Sad kad znam moram ju istražiti. Adio moja lipa skuliranosti!  :Grin:

----------


## Aurora*

Vruce grudi su prema mom saznanju i iskustvu jedan od najboljih znakova rane trudnoce.  :Yes:

----------


## Mojca

Wow!  :Smile:

----------


## FionaM

*Tikice,* moje (.) (.) su, ne odmah nakon transfera, ali nakon nekoliko dana isto bile vruće, naprosto su gorile i nakon toga beta je bila pozitivna. Ja inače nisam uopće mjerila temperaturu, ali sam pipala čelo i ono nije tako gorilo kao (.) (.)  :Shock: 
Stoga, sretno!

----------


## Marnie

I ja sam čitala da su "hot tits" jedan od prvih znakova trudnoće. Čak i cice koje svrbe (pogotovo bradavice). Tako da tikice zvati ćemo te idućih 9 mj "hot tits"  :Smile: !

----------


## ina33

Je, imala je jedna vruće prsi. Sjećam se jer je žena bila napisala da joj je navodno njen liječnik to pregledavao kao simptom trudnoće, što mi je bilo peculiar, ne znam odakle je žena bila... moguće nešto istočnije od naših krajeva  :Cool: . Svašta će se tu naučit. Meni omiljen simptom trudnoće (nisam ja imala) je ljubičasto-sedefasta boja dolje. Koliko materijala za samoproučavanje i napredak  :Smile: . Tikice, sretno!!!

----------


## sara38

Je, može biti Tikice, kad se malo bolje sjetim moje kratkotrajne trudnoće, jedini simptom je bio vruće grudi i temp. 37,1........ :Smile:

----------


## tikica_69

[QUOTE=ina33] Meni omiljen simptom trudnoće (nisam ja imala) je ljubičasto-sedefasta boja dolje. Koliko materijala za samoproučavanje i napredak  :Smile: . [QUOTE]

Sad kad cu ici s posla, budem si scupala retrovizor s auta da imam sto bolji pregled dole  :Laughing: 
A sto se temperature tice, imam je svako popodne od Utrica i to uvijek nakon svakog transfera tako da to ne mogu uopce uzeti kao nesto mjerodavno. Moram priznati da me ovo sa "hot tits" zaintrigiralo, jer taj simptom jos nisam imala  :Confused: 
Nije da gore stalno, ali na momente se zapale sirote, pogotovo navecer  :Smile: 
No kako god...za dva, tri dana cemo znati zasigurno da li je to ista znacilo u mom slucaju  :Yes:

----------


## aleksandraj

Tiki, godiste, neka bude znak trudnoce, pa  ja za vama da malo i nas klub krene )poslije tebe AB, Mojca i andream). Tiki, Mare, Marnie i ja za vama sigurnim koracima...znate kako smo rekle, ko izda p...

----------


## ina33

Hot tits i sve to... je meni bilo i simptom PMS-a, ruku na... khm... srce  :Smile: . Jedino ljubičasti sedef nisam doživjela, ali to je navodno navedeno i u nekoj velikoj debeloj i staroj gino knjizi. Ali, znam nabrojit par njih koje jesu, toliko me to bilo svojedobno fasciniralo  :Smile: .

----------


## Mojca

Ovo sa sedefom mi se baš sviđa...  :Smile:  
Kao kad ptice u doba parenja nabace najsjajnije perje, tako je nama priroda dala da uresimo ulaz na čarobno mjesto kad se tamo netko još čarobniji skriva.  :Smile:  Ima neke mistične ljepote u tome.

----------


## sretna35

> Probala sam ugooglati vruca prsa ili cice koje gore ali mi ispadaju samo neke porno stranice


ma barem priznaj da tvoja nedorečenost nije sasvim slučajna

----------


## taca70

AB, tikica, ima li kakvih novosti?

----------


## AuroraBlu

Kod mene sinoć testić čist ko suza, a tragova m. još nema. po svemu kako je do sad bilo, trebala sam prije 2 dana dobit m. Danas ću ponovit test i prestat s utrogestanima. Nemam više ni pms, nisam ni napuhana, nemam ni hot tits kao neke  :Smile: 

*Tikice*, nadam se da i dalje goriš  :Smile:

----------


## tikica_69

Ne, nisam danas jos primjetila, ali zato imam grdi pritisak u trbuhu i propikavanja desnog jajnika a tak sam nervozna da bi mogla glavu nekom otkinuti pa pretpostavljam da i mene fino PMS pere. Ak prije ne procurim, u cetvrtak idem u Vin. izvaditi krv.

----------


## Mojca

Jutro koke, piše mi u horoskopu da je ženama mog znaka povećana mogućnost neplanirane trudnoće i da nek poduzmem sve potrebne mjere zaštite kako bi izbjegla nepotrebne brige.  :Smile:  
Već sam i zaboravila da se riječ neplanirana može povezati s trudnoćom. : :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Marnie

Kako je to apsurdno - 90% popoulacije smatra neplaniranu trudnoću nepotrebnom brigom, a ostatku bi to bila životna sreća  :Smile: .

Mojca, AB i tikica želim vam uskoro "nepotrebne brige"

----------


## Mojca

Hvala Marnie, ja ih već imam... da li su potrebne ili ne ne znam... ali drma me neka nervoza.  :Sad:

----------


## maja_st

nakon vaše prepiske o "hot tits" nisam mogla odolit da se ne uključim... ja tu i tamo osjetim kao neko strujanje u prsima....ali nisam ni pomislila da bi to mogao biti neki simptom.....osim toga koliko dana nakon transfera se i očekuje implatancija da bi se moglo govoriti o trudnoći.....ja sve mislim da je to od choragona.....tako mi je valjda lakše...da posli ne bude kuku....

----------


## ina33

Choragon i bolna prsa su jako povezani. Mislim da možete sve te simptome "bacit u smeće", jer može bit od ovoga i od onoga, tipa one vene po prsima, to može bit i od druge faze ciklusa itd., pa čak i mučnine, isto druga faza ciklusa, osim ono ekstremnih mučnina i povraćanja koje inače nemate i koje nema baš svaka žena u trudnoći (hvala Bogu), i osim ljubičastog sedefa, koje ima još manje njih.

----------


## andream

Evo izvještaja: 8 dc, desno 16 i 17 a lijevo 17. Sutra u 22,30 stopka, u petak punkcija. Ovaj put je K gledao papire podosta dugo a i obećao mi je da sam prva na stolu, u osam nula nula  :Smile: 
Nadam se da će četvrti postupak u Vg ovaj puta uistinu biti i posljednji. Imamo tri komada, pa eto malo se i nadam tome...

----------


## andream

U brzini krivo napisala da je lijevo ipak 16, a ta me strana najviše i probadala.

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Andream*, ti opet u akciji!  :Very Happy:  Odlična reakcija, sva 3 jednake veličine, to mora biti dobitni postupak!

----------


## sara38

*Andream* točno koliko treba..... još se može koji skriti.... bravo...... :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: !

----------


## Mojca

> *Andream*, ti opet u akciji!  Odlična reakcija, sva 3 jednake veličine, to mora biti dobitni postupak!


Zvuči super!  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 
 :Smile:

----------


## sara38

Ja se ove dane spremam na dogovor kod mog novog dr. pod parolom "Pomozi susjedi u nevolji!" (prijevod: stari dr. otišao u mirovinu pa ga mijenjam za novog dr. koji mi je susjed)

----------


## Mojca

> Nego, ima li kavopija ovaj tjedan (a da nije petak)?


I? Ima li?  :Smile:

----------


## mare41

Mojca, ni pisma ni razglednice...budemo drugi tjedan
andream~~~~~~~~~
sara~~~~~~da bude dobrosusjedski bingo
tikicam, kad je opet piš test?
aleksandraj, pliz, i tu me prosvijetli......

----------


## andream

Sad naravno crvi sumnje već naveliko rade, bojim se jel 11 dc preran za punkciju (ne mislim s obzirom na trenutnu veličinu nego na njihov brzi rast). zato me od početka uzimanja femare toliko i probadaju jajnici.

----------


## tikica_69

Andream, odlicna reakcija  :Klap: 
Ja ne mogu kafenisati ovaj tjedan  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Charlie

*andream* nije prerano...meni su punkcije pod redovno 11 d.c. u prirodnim ciklusima i dobijem lijepe zrele stanice a i u polustimuliranom (čak i 10 d.c.). Ja inače imam skraćene cikluse, što je povezano s povišenim FSH. Sve zvuči obećavajuće, ~~~~~~~~~~

Meni je sutra 10 d.c. punkcija ako folikul ne pobjegne, po meni su šanse fifti-fifti, ali to je rizik prirodnjaka.

----------


## Mojca

*Anderam*, i meni je punkcija bila 11. dan. 

*Charlie*, za  pozitivnih 50%!  :Smile:

----------


## andream

Charlie, ~~~~~~~~~~ za prirodnjak.
Dr mi danas reče da folikuli ne bježe baš često kod klomfenskih/femarskih ali eto meni pobjegli i u prirodnjaku i u femarskom pa bi sada bio red da ih konačno ulovimo.

----------


## aleksandraj

Ma ulovit ces sva tri ...sretno

----------


## Marnie

andream i charlie ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za pecanje folikula i dobre js  :Smile: !

----------


## andream

Hvala cure na vibrama. Ja sam totalno zbunjol ovih dana pa me dr danas dva puta pitao gdje dobivam štopericu, a ja dva puta ga uvjeravam da "u guzu". A on mislio na to tko mi ih daje...

----------


## sretna35

*andream* prekrasne vijesti :Zaljubljen: , zvuči vrlo obećavajuće :Yes: 

*charlie* da prevlada pozitivna polovica

* AB* još sitno

cure :Heart:

----------


## tiki_a

andream, pa jaaako lijepo, tri ujednačena s femarom  :Klap: . Ma neće biti prerano/prekasno 11.d.c., to je baš taman.
maja_st, AB, tikica_69, Mojca ~~~~~za bete. AB zar nije malo rano za test, koji ti je dnt?
Charlie, obzirom da je 10.d.c. ja bi mu dala 80% šanse da bude ulovljen. ~~~~~~šaljem.
sara38 konačno i od tebe nešto  :Smile: . Za dobar dogovor!~~~~~
mare41  :Heart:

----------


## tiki_a

...baš je zgodan andrein avatar  :Smile:

----------


## Mojca

Drage moje, samo da javim da je nervoza prošla čim sam izašla van (po prvi put od petka), prošetala sam psa, otišla da mi urede nokte... sad čekam dragog koji je u trenucima dok sam bila nervozna obećao shopping.   :Smile:  

Nego... na godišnjem sam, pa je glupo sjediti doma i vrtiti palčevima... što mislite, smijem li ja na neki mali put? Ono, skroz laganini... do Istre, malo vožnje, malo šetnje po malim gradičima, malo fuži, malo gledanja na pučinu, malo kave s prijateljima...
Fali mi sunca! Nikad mi Zagreb nije bio tako bez boja ko sad...

----------


## mare41

tiki, evo i tebi :Heart:  :Kiss: 
Mojca, uživaj na godišnjem, putuj, šetaj, ugađaj si :Smile: , putovanje je super stvar za opuštanje, samo kad ideš u shopping-nemoj nositi teške vrećice, a znam da nećeš :Smile:

----------


## tiki_a

Mojca, moja frendica B koja je prije par dana obavila transfer 3 morule/blastice, krenula je već drugi dan u šetnje i skitnju - autom iz Njemačke u Fra. Ne zamara se time što ne miruje jer kada je jednom ostvarila T, nije ništa mirovala. Ma zapravo sve ovisi o tome što čovjeka umara, ako ti putovanje nije stresno, zašto ne?

----------


## Mojca

Hvala Mare i Tiki, nije mi stresno putovati... naprotiv, pomisao na skitnju mi je vratila osmijeh na lice.  :Smile:  Jedino ne znam kako ću izdržati da starcima ništa ne kažem, a biti ćemo kod njih..  :Smile:  

E, da... gradići su, a ne gradiči.  :Smile:

----------


## linalena

Mojca sretno i odi prošetati, protumarati , nekaj fino gricnuti. Ja planiram uzeti bolovanje nekoliko dana a sve ih provesti sa mojim malim pesekom, samo da se vrijeme malo proljepša. I meni već dosta ovoga hladnog Zagreba

----------


## taca70

> ... sad čekam dragog koji je u trenucima dok sam bila nervozna obećao shopping.


Meni je moj obećao ćevape  :Grin: . Naime, šizim jer sam danas saznala da se moj dr. vratio a ja ko idiot pijem Stediril. Udavila bih onu sestru koja mi je rekla da je on na godišnjem do 15.2.
Mojca, Istra se uvijek preporučuje ali bojim se da ni tamo nećeš uživati na Suncu. Ja početkom studenog nisam imala sreće s vremenom tamo. I slažem se da je Zagreb ovih dana fuj, valjda u najgorem izdanju.
Andream, linalena, sretno.

----------


## Mojca

Taco...  :Heart:  baš peh. Ak trebaš dodatni par ruku za davljenje, znaš da sam na godišnjem i da imam vremena...  :Love: 

Odustala sam od shoppinga, sjetila se gripe. Sad gledamo Mučke, moj omiljeni podizač raspoloženja.

----------


## Marnie

Joj Mojca, baš sam danas dobila od nekog istarskog ekološkog domaćinstva flyer sa pospustima za smještaj: ono apartmančić, bazen, tenis, dobra hrana, šetnjice i sva sam se zapalila za izletić. I meni je muka od ovog hladnog Zagreba. Samo ti uživaj u izletu, to ti sigurno neće škoditi, jer neće biti napor već uživancija i opuštanje  :Smile: .
Mi idemo za we na more kod mojih, jer mi nećakinja ima rođendan i naredila je da moramo doći. A još će biti oko 15 stupnjeva i sunčano  :Klap: .

----------


## mare41

Marnie, pliz link ili podatke na pp, da oproste zagorke, al malo bi minjali brege :Smile:  (a ak je istra skupa, i bregi će biti dobri :Smile: ).

----------


## aleksandraj

Motovun je predivan, malo dosadan ali lijepa okolica.....a ni zagorski bregi nisu losi, ili kakve toplice, samo sto nema kupanja

----------


## aleksandraj

to nema kupanja - mislim na cekalice bete

----------


## Mojca

> Marnie, pliz link ili podatke na pp, da oproste zagorke, al malo bi minjali brege (a ak je istra skupa, i bregi će biti dobri).


 
Marnie, i meni... i meni, molim.  :Smile:  Možda uspijem izbjeći starce ako u tom apartmanu imaju pošteno grijanje. 
Sva Istra je predivna, ima predivnu vibru. Mi smo je obišli uzduž i poprijeko, obišli razna mjesta i sela... vozili se po svakakvim šumskim puteljcima, nikad nam nije dosadila. Od Učke i Čičarije do Kamenjaka, sva je čarobna... uh otimam se kontroli kad se Istra spomene.  :Smile:  .

----------


## sretna35

*Mojca,* očaranost Istrom nam je zajednički moment, puno toga sam obišla, ali sam i nadalje zainteresirana za par dobrih hintova (neki sam dan dobila slajdove jednog para koji je napravio veliku šetnju Kamenjakom i onako očarana barem 10 puta pregledala)

----------


## tikica_69

Mojca, i jest najbolje raditi ono sto te cini sretnom  :Wink:

----------


## Mojca

Sretna, poslah ti pp... 
Tikica, odličan savjet... za svakodnevnu upotrebu, ne samo za 2ww.  :Smile:

----------


## ina33

*Mojca*, bez razmišljanja možeš na takav izlet. 

Cure, šaljite i meni pls preporuku za pansione  :Smile: . Jedino, Istra može isto bit vlažna i maglovita, treba ubost dobar trenutak. Kvarner i Istra imaju svoje čari, ali ipak nisu, vremenski, Dalmacija, vrijeme je malo nesigurnije (da će bit bitno različito nego ZG, ali ovi su dani baš takvi, da je svo primorje super, a ovo naše loše).

Sretno, Mojca, Charlie i Andream, tikica, AB i sve druge drage cure!!!

----------


## Mojca

Istina, Pazin je uvijek vlažan, Buzet isto često... ali ako je u Buzetu magla na Ćićariji je sunce. :Smile:  Ili u Kavranu... Naći ću valjda komadić neba i sunca. Iako već i same misli na Istru mi čine bolje...  A južno sunce je ipak drugačije. Neusporedivo! 
Da moji Mlječani imaju pošteno grijanje u sobi, bila bi ja nakon Splita odmah na 2ww na Mljet.  :Smile:

----------


## fjora

> Marnie, pliz link ili podatke na pp, da oproste zagorke, al malo bi minjali brege (a ak je istra skupa, i bregi će biti dobri).


meni isto ako može, meni je Istra isto prekrasna jedino nisam našla dobru plažu s hladom osim na Brijunima, ali to je u sezoni preskup sport

svim curama u postupku želim velike bete,....

----------


## anaea40

Andream, super za folikule, da ovaj postupak bude posljednji  :Smile: .
Tikica i Aurora šaljem vam vibre za poz. betu ~~~~~ .
Mojca za ugodan izlet u Istru i dobro raspoloženje.

----------


## linalena

Sutra muž daje doprinos i valjda ćemo u petak saznati dal imamo transfer u ponedjeljak ili kad????

----------


## tikica_69

I meni je sutra dan D. Idem ujutro izvaditi krv u Vinogradsku.
AB, sto si ti odlucila?
linalena i andream, sretno cure  :Heart:

----------


## Charlie

Ništa od mene ovaj put, folikul je već bio kolabiran, dr. je probao punktirati ali nije dobio stanicu. Čak nisam puno razočarana, bilo je sumnjivo od početka, odmorit ću ovaj mjesec od utrića i od iščekivanja, a i brzo će nova šansa - jedina prednost kratkih ciklusa.
*andream, linalena* ~~~~~~~~
*tikica69, aurora* ~~~~~~~

----------


## linalena

Uff Charlie, da to je prednost kratkih ciklusa. Mene su tak sada zastrašili moja zadnja 2 od 32 dana inače su 28, i sada je jasno da je to zbog stimulacije

Kako je meni žao što mi neće punktirati ovaj lijepi folikulček, nego su me samo pratili da stempiraju odmrzavanje i oplodnju, to sam ja i ovak mogla reć, 14dc ili mjeriti onim trakicama a ne 3 puta ići u cik zore van

----------


## Marnie

Charlie, baš mi je žao i držim fige za idući ciklus da bude uspješnije  :Smile: .
tikica vibr, vibr za dan D  :Smile: .

Cure poslala sam vam na pp istarski flyer - tko je tražio  :Smile: . Nemam pojma da li je to skupo ili jeftino kada sam ljeti na moru kod svojih već godinama.

----------


## mare41

Marnie, cijene su sasvim ok.
tikica~~~~~~~za sutra
linalena~~~~~~~
Charlie :Love:

----------


## andream

charlie, bit će...
AB i Tikica, ~~~~~~~~~~~~ do neba.

----------


## Mojca

> Marnie, cijene su sasvim ok.
> tikica~~~~~~~za sutra
> linalena~~~~~~~
> Charlie


X

----------


## ina33

Marnie, hvala na flyeru!

Cure, svima sretno, beat the odds, posebno zamrznute stanice, godine, AMH... the lot  :Smile: .

----------


## ina33

E, da, charlie, srce veliko!

----------


## sretna35

> charlie, bit će...
> AB i Tikica, ~~~~~~~~~~~~ do neba.


baš tako + andream ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~

----------


## tiki_a

A joj Charlie  :Sad:  ... Malo odmora i brzo si natrag u igri, da, to je prednost kratkih ciklusa...
tikica_69, AuroraBlu~~~~~za bete
linalena, ako tm daje svoj dio sutra, onda bi transfer trebao biti u nedjelju ako su radno. Sretno! E, da, sada nam je svakog folikula žao kad ga već ugledamo na uzv  :Smile:

----------


## enya22

*Charlie*  :Love:  Odmori se, pa ponovno u akciju!  :Heart: 
*AuroraBlu i tikica_69* ~~~~~~~~~ do neba
*andream* ~~~~~~ za petak
*linalena* ~~~~~~~ 
Svim trudilicama  :Kiss:  i ~~~~~~~

----------


## andream

Primljena štoperica, a sad cool čekanje...
I još jednom ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da sutra svi skačemo za naše dvije hrabrice ~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## ksena28

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za naše cure *AB* i* tikicu*

----------


## mare41

kopiram ksenu ~~~~~~~~~~~za tikicu

----------


## AuroraBlu

Cure, ništa od mene, minus ko kuća i danas ću dobit. Ali nemojte bit žalosne, jer nisam ni ja  :Smile:  Sutra ujutro sam na dogovoru u Splitu i to me baš veseli  :Smile: 
*Tikice* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za današnju betu!!!

----------


## Mojca

*AB* za Cito! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*Tikica*, za veeeeeliku brojku! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## mare41

Evo onda ABejčić za ~~~~~Split.
Ja malo zaboravila na svoje nalaze od CB i sad se čudim Streptokoku B, jel to nešto nečemu ili ničemu? Piše i da treba antibiotik.
tikica, čekamo i ~~~~~~~

----------


## Mojca

*Mare*, treba antibiotik. To ti je moj dugogodišnji "prijatelj". Jako je otporan.  :Sad:

----------


## mare41

Al otkud dođe, kud ode i čemu smeta?

----------


## Charlie

*ABlu* ~~~~~ za Cito 
*Tikica* ~~~~~~~~
*andream* ~~~~~ za uspješan lov sutra!!! Baš sve zvuči obećavajuće.

----------


## Mojca

Ne znam od kud dođe, često se vraća, dobro je biti bez njega na postupku, reče mi dr. Š. Ja sam 10 dana prije postupka popila kutiju Klavocina samoinicijativno, jer sam osjećala da je tu. Može izazavati spontane, ali rijetko (mojoj kolegici se to desilo). Ako ga majka na porodu ima mora za vrijeme poroda dobivati antibiotik, da se ne prenese na bebu (frendicim slučaj). 
Ja ga već dugo vremena uništavam... ali bez nekog dugotrajnijeg uspijeha.  :Sad:  Probala sam više antibiotika ili kombinacija istih... pa se uvijek na koncu vrati.

----------


## sara38

> *ABlu* ~~~~~ za Cito 
> *Tikica* ~~~~~~~~
> *andream* ~~~~~ za uspješan lov sutra!!! Baš sve zvuči obećavajuće.


*X* 
I dodajem *Charlie*  :Love: !

----------


## AuroraBlu

Da, streptokok je vrlo otporan i dosadan. Ali, kaže moj (i tvoj, Mare) ginekolog da se antibiotikom ubije tura streptokoka koja je trenutno prisutna, ali čim ih ubiješ dođu novi - streptokoka imamo na koži... ima ga svugdje, i on se jednostavno opet naseli. Dakle, trebalo bi održavati imunitet.
Ja sam imala s njim problema ranije ali u zadnje vrijeme ne. Pomogao mi je bioclin-multigyn (tekućina za ispiranje rodnice  :Smile:

----------


## Mojca

> Da, streptokok je vrlo otporan i dosadan. Ali, kaže moj (i tvoj, Mare) ginekolog da se antibiotikom ubije tura streptokoka koja je trenutno prisutna, ali čim ih ubiješ dođu novi - streptokoka imamo na koži... ima ga svugdje, i on se jednostavno opet naseli. Dakle, trebalo bi održavati imunitet.
> Ja sam imala s njim problema ranije ali u zadnje vrijeme ne. Pomogao mi je bioclin-multigyn (tekućina za ispiranje rodnice


Sad bi poludila... zasto mi to nitko od pustih ginekologa kod kojih sam bila nije savjetovao?! 
AB, tko tebi to preporučio?

----------


## gala1979

AB ~~~~~ Cito

----------


## taca70

Mare41, ja sam pila dviej ture antibiotika zbog tog daveža ali nalaz nisam ponavljala već dosta dugo. Poslije mi je moj MPO dr. rekao da je najbolji Pembritin.

----------


## Mojca

Taca, zar Pembritin još postoji?

----------


## tikica_69

Cure, ja krvce pustila, mm ce dici popodne oko 3 nalaz. Ne ocekujem nista doli 0,nesto a moji planovi su slicni kao i od drage nam AB s tim da ukljucuju i predanost igrama na srecu radi popunjavanja tekuceg mi racuna  :Grin: 
S tim da cak dugorocno dosezu i do drugih nam drzava koje jos nisam posjetila  :Laughing:

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Tikica* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*Andream*, za finu punkciju sutra

*Mojca*, nekako sam sama došla do toga (bilo je tih reklama po gin.čekaonicama, pa sam malo googlala i shvatila da je to stvarno super proizvod) kupuje se u ljekarnama. trebaš jednokratno kupiti irigator, a onda po potrebi kupuješ te tabletice koje otopiš u vodi u tom irigatoru. (1 kutija ima 10 tableta i košta 70 kn)

----------


## Mojca

Thx, *AB*! 
Ovo je jako vrijedan podatak!  :Smile:

----------


## Lua

> Taca, zar Pembritin još postoji?


Penbritina više nema na hrv. tržištu.
Evo malo vam upadam,ali redovito vas pratim i baš ste mi curke fora.

puno pozdrava svima i sretno!

----------


## ina33

Ab, za Split!
Mojca, vibrice!
Tikica, vibrice!

Mare, strep B obavezno antibiotik stila klavocin i amoksil (ako se dobro sjećam), on je relativni big deal u trudnoći (primjerice, ako sam to ja dobro shvatila, moja trudnoća je kao vođena a la rizična zbog strepa B, a inače je bila uredna super), njega sam stalno kontrolirala i tukla antibioticima.

Irigatori - bogme i meni je to predložila jedna gin... ali, nekako... nisam se još time bavila, valjda zato što me ta gin ne pozna, dala mi antibiotske vaginalete bez antimikotika (mislim medazol) i nakon toga završila na antibiotiku itracu3 zbog gljivične upale, a bilo je ono nešto neznatno, na rubu uopće da li terapija. Ako sam to uopće sve dobro pokopčala. Zasad mi je super preporuka od rvukovi, zbog toga ću je vječno imat u srcu, vezano za lactogyn, to mi stvarno pali kod gljliv. upala, to i pokoja vaginaleta.

----------


## Mojca

Ja sam za strep B koristila Klavocin Bid + Dalacin (antibiot. vag. krema) ili neki na bazi penicilina + sumamed. 
Svejedno se vraća. 

*Ina*, može pliz malo detaljnije preporuku od rvukovi, jer mene naravno i gljiva napada odmah nakon streptokoka. Dva dana prije punkcije sam završila s Canestenom... 

*Lua*, nažalost. Taj antibiotik je bio sjajan. Ko klinku me spašavao kod upala sinusa.

----------


## ina33

> *Ina*, može pliz malo detaljnije preporuku od rvukovi, jer mene naravno i gljiva napada odmah nakon streptokoka. Dva dana prije punkcije sam završila s Canestenom...


Ništa specijalno, čim krkaš antibiotik, za bilo koju svrhu (vaginalnu ili drugu) odmah pit lactogyn 2x1 oralno. Znači, kad mi bilo koji dr. prepiše antibiotik, to automatski znači da ću zvat ginćku da mi da savjet što trošit i kako (rojazol ili canesten vag. dok traje terapija, ako je baš terapija tipa 10 dana, onda svaki drugi dan, tako nekako). 

Znači, uz antibiotik (svaki živi) ja obavzno moram svaki dan rojazol u rodnicu (ako ima krvarenja tj. menga) ili canesten (ako nema krvarenja). Uz to i taj lactogyn 2x1 oralno.

Kad sam bila mlađa pa imala svoju relativnu plodnu sluz tijekom ciklusa, onda svejedno lactogyn 2x1 oko ovulacije. Ili kad sam u stimulaciji, onda ta sluz bude ono... sluzetina jedne plodne mladice - onda isto lactogyn 2x1 kad ima sluzi, a eventualno ubacit i koju vaginaletu.

Ne preuska roba, ne previše slatkog, ne najlonke (rađe samostojeće, ako je opcija), isključivo pamučno rublje, ne tange, ne dnevni ulošci, tijekom menge isključivo socijalistički ulošci (vir80, veoplast), ne tamponi. Uz sve to, ide nekako, a i bolje je... kako hormoni presušuju, bar jedan benefit dobi  :Smile: .

----------


## ina33

Do češnjaka i tih prirodnih stvari nisam došla... to me nekako odbija, gurat dolje češnjak, a i inače nisam od tih prirodnih stvari, osim ako nisu farmaceutski prerađene.

----------


## Mojca

Thx *Ina*.  :Smile:  Kad me sljedeći put napadne, imati ću pametniju strategiju. 
Btw... probala češnjak. Nikakve koristi. Osim što me je peklo za pop...

----------


## ina33

Mene bi s češnjakom bilo strah još da mi nekakvu alergiju ne napravi. A peku i vagin., kad je gadno, ali valjda manje... Mislim da, kad se to razbukta, to je beyond češnjaka i ostalog. Tipa, dok je ono malo pojačana sluz taj lactogyn 2x1 je preventiva, ali kad si na antibiotiku onda mora, ako si tome sklona, po meni (mom iskustvu, za mene) ići i vaginaleta i lactogyn. Navodno je klavocin posebno notoran za candidijaze, ali.. u biti... sa svakim se dogodi slično. Nema veze,bitno je tući bakterije, candida je samo neugodna, nije toliko opasna.

----------


## Mojca

Bilo je i mene strah...  :Smile:  pa sam ipak morala probati. Sad znam da više neću. 
Nego, glede kandide, moja frendica u Splitu se godinama mučila s njom i ništa, ništa nije pomoglo. Probala je sve, čak su posebno za nju radili vaginalete u gradskoj ljekarni Zagreb. Ništa nije riješila dok nije otišla u Analize na moj nagovor i napravila testove. Rezultat je bio da ima kandide više nego se može izmjeriti. Godinu dana je bila na dijeti, bez šećera, bez proizvoda koji imaju kvasac ili ocat u sebi, od voća samo limun i još nešto malo... i još hrpa drugih preporuka. Skinula je masu klia, izgleda savršeno, problemi s probavom su nestali, ten se popravio.. totalni preporod. Test na kandidu je ponavljala svaka tri mjeseca. 
Naravno, ona je extremni slučaj, pa je tako dugo trajalo, mislim da inače traje kraće.

----------


## sara38

> Penbritina više nema na hrv. tržištu.
> Evo malo vam upadam,ali redovito vas pratim i baš ste mi curke fora.
> 
> puno pozdrava svima i sretno!


*Lua* ljekarnice naša  :Kiss: !

----------


## mare41

Lua je i moja ljubimica :Smile: , sklona sam Rijeci :Smile:

----------


## Lua

Jao cure,sad sam se sva  :Embarassed: 

Pusa   :Kiss:

----------


## ina33

Ne mogu ja to, Mojca, mislim, ta askeza - ono da baš nikad ne pojedem dizano tijesto, tipa ubodem pecivo na putu za posao ili di god. To mi je prevelik cost tj. žrtva u odnosu na bezgljivni život. Rađe onda vaginalete i lactogyn. Thnx, enivej  :Smile: !

----------


## vikki

Ja sam valjda jedna od rijetkih sretnica koja nema problema s gljivama, ni kad sam na antibioticima. 

Dobrodošlica novim curama, vibrice svima koje čekaju bete i postupke, Charlie, AuroraB  :Heart:

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Mojca*, u ponedjeljak beta? Ima kakvih simptoma?  :Smile:

----------


## Mojca

AB, kud baš u ponedjeljak... zar to nije rano?  :Smile:  To je tek 11 dan.


Ina, znam, sve znam...  :Smile:  I sama sam takva.

----------


## Mojca

Osim toga... baš sam se ufurala u izležavanje.  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## sara38

Uz antibiotike još puno jogurta i acidofila.... 

A što se tiče kandide, znam za jedan test kako ju otkriti u usnoj šupljini.... Ispljuniti u čašu sa vodom i ako se za par minuta stvori/e dugačke kao končane niti u čaši, to pokazuje prisustvo kandide.

----------


## Mojca

Sara, dodajem to mora biti prva jutarnja pljuvačka, kažu.

----------


## maja_st

[QUOTE=Mojca;1805782]AB, kud baš u ponedjeljak... zar to nije rano?  :Smile:  To je tek 11 dan.

jesi li primala Choragon?. Meni je sestra S. rekla test najranije u četvrtak 10.02. a s obzirom da si dan prije mene, mislim da je sve prije srijede prebrzo....

----------


## Mojca

Thx Maja, vidjeti ću kad ću u lab. Primila jučer drugi Choragon... Ponekad bi ga najradije odgodila za još koji dan.  :Smile:

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Mojca*, možeš i u subotu komotno izvaditi betu, vidjet će se (vidjelo bi se i da je transfer bio 3.dan a kamo li 5.)  :Smile:

----------


## Mojca

Cure, zbunjujete me..
 :Smile:

----------


## Nikolina-Zagreb

Novosti kod mene ... još ne mogu vjerovati, oprezna sam, kao i uvijek i ne zanosim se ... no, činjenica je da sam trudna, u 41!
No, krenimo redom - moja priča je: idiopatska neplodnost, 3 AIHa, 2 prirodna IVFa, 2 stimulirana IVFa, prijava za Maribor i nakon svega toga - 1. prirodna trudnoća i OK porod i dijete.
S obzirom na godine, dijagnozu, a i dosadašnje neuspješne pokušaje, nisam se više puno nadala, prijavila sam nas ponovo za Maribor - kad ono - probudila sam se u sredini noći treći tjedan od ciklusa osjetivši neki pritisak, potrebu za mokrenjem i neubičajeno stanje, a sljedećih dana odmah i jutarnju mučninu i pritisak i odmah mi je sve bilo jasno - trudna sam ili si tako jako sve to umišljam. Kućni test dana 4tj.+4 je pokazao da sam trudna, a UZV u 6. tj. to potvrdio. Dr je rekao da je još rano za kucanje srca (iako sam pročitala da se u 6. tj. to već može zabilježiti). Naručena sam za 2 tjedna.
Jedan trenutak si mislim - super, bit ću opet majka, bit će nas više, mali će dobiti bracu/seku, a već sljedeći trenutak - kako će se sve to razvijati, da li će biti u redu, pa imam već 100 godina, baš i nisam najbolje sa zdravljem, a mislim još rađati ... da li ću imati snage za sve to. No, u svakom slučaju - najvažnije je da sve bude OK. Živim i funkcioniram od dana do dana i od pregleda do pregleda. Nastojim se zdravo hraniti, dovoljno spavati, ne nervirati zbog posla, a s vremenom ću vidjeti koliko ću i kako moći, pa ću se prema tome organizirati. 
Držite fige  :Smile:

----------


## ina33

Nemojte samo još o candidi i onom urban legend mailu da je ona krivac za sve žive bolesti. Ipak je to jedan minoran problem. Mojca, ne sjećam se više kad se može nakon choragona vadit beta, sretno!

----------


## ina33

Nikolinaaaa, jeeeeee  :Smile: !!! ČESTITAM!!!

----------


## mare41

Nikolina, čestitkeeeeee!
Ablujček, ne šalji je na betu dok Choragon ne izađe, dakle, može u utorak.

----------


## Mojca

Mare... mislim da bi tako moglo biti.   :Smile:  
Nikolina, bravo!!!!

----------


## ksena28

AB ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za splitsku srećicu :pusa:

----------


## sara38

*Nikolina* bravooooo, iskrene čestitke  :Very Happy: !

----------


## vikki

Nikolina, čestitam  :Very Happy: !!!

----------


## tikica_69

Nikolina, najiskrenije cestitke...kako lijepa prica  :Klap: 
Kako bi za nas klub vjerojatno bio preveliki sok objaviti dvije trudnoce u jednom danu, ja cu objaviti pozitivnu betu, ali toliko nisku da nije ni vrijedna spomena - 16,2 + klasicne bolove i rozi trag na papiru prije pola sata, pa da ne duljimo dalje - idemo dalje!  :Wink: 
Mojca, kako se moja roda izgubila, SMS-om sam joj javila tvoju lokaciju  :Grin:

----------


## Superman

tiki  :Kiss:  :Heart:

----------


## mare41

tikica, baš mi je žao :Love:

----------


## Mojca

Tikica, 
žao mi je da je brojka tako niska...  :Love: 
Split nije dalko, zar ne...? 

Hvala ti za rodu!   :Heart:  Kad se dragi vrati s posla šaljem ga na krov da postavi veliki putokaz da nas lakše nađe.

----------


## ina33

Bemu misha, tikice, biokemijska? U Vg se ne primaju bhcg boosteri nakon transfera, jel' da? Sretno za dalje!

----------


## vikki

*Tikice*, baš mi je žao  :Heart: . Znam da nije neka utjeha, al mi se čini da je bolje ikakva beta nego nikakva.

----------


## tikica_69

> Bemu misha, tikice, biokemijska? U Vg se ne primaju bhcg boosteri nakon transfera, jel' da? Sretno za dalje!


Ne primaju....a vrlo vjerojatno....a dobro, idemo dalje, nisam zalosna cure  :Wink:

----------


## katka22

> Nemojte samo još o candidi i onom urban legend mailu da je ona krivac za sve žive bolesti. Ipak je to jedan minoran problem. Mojca, ne sjećam se više kad se može nakon choragona vadit beta, sretno!


Po mom iskustvu, ovisno o dozi Choragona koja je primljena. Ja sam recimo primila Choragon 1500 i rečeno mi je da betu vadim nakon minimalno 5 dana nakon toga, da ne dobijem lažni nalaz.
Znači Mojca, ako si 2.02. ( ujutro ) primila Choragon npr. 1500, najsigurnije za točan nalaz je vadit betu 8.02.

Želim ti veliku pozitivnu betu!!!

----------


## Mojca

Može pomoć, meni neupućenoj... bhcg booster, to je Choragon?

----------


## maja_st

jes, Mojca to je choragon. Doduše meni su u Cito dali brevazid 1500 (tako nekako)....jedan nakon transfera, a jedan jučer oko 13 h. Ma ja ću čekat petak 11.02, naprvit neki jeftini test i onda na betu.....

----------


## mare41

Mojca, da, (maja-brevactid).

----------


## tikica_69

I meni je Luci rekao da se Brevactid 1500 mora u roku 5 dana izluciti iz organizma...

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Nikolina*, predivna priča! Čestitam

*Tikice*, pa miša mu?!?!! Biokemijska!!! A jesi li vadila sva ona čuda koja bi možda upućivala na heparin? Ja stvarno mislim da je beba iza ugla  :Love: 

*Mojca*, da, uvijek zaboravim na hcg nakon transfera  :Embarassed:  - treba mu 5 dana, zato još malo pričekaj  :Smile:

----------


## Mojca

Da, to sam i ja dobila. A u povijesti bolesti pise Choragon.  :Smile:  

A zašto to new daju u VG? Nije to tako skup lijek...  :Sad:

----------


## maja_st

> I meni je Luci rekao da se Brevactid 1500 mora u roku 5 dana izluciti iz organizma...


onda bi mogla betu već u utorak vadit.....?! ipak ću čekat petak .....pa neki jefiti test- koji je dobar? da ne trošim pare i na to i na betu

----------


## sara38

*Tikice*  :Love:  :Heart:  :Love: !

----------


## ina33

> Da, to sam i ja dobila. A u povijesti bolesti pise Choragon.  
> 
> A zašto to new daju u VG? Nije to tako skup lijek...


Nemoj tužne smajliće  :Smile: . Zato jer nije jednoznačno dokazano da je to super-super i radi nešto. Kao i sto stvari u IVF-u. Ne radi se o skupoći lijeka, nego ono... neki vjeruju da to treba, neki da ne. Rubrika - "mirovanje nakon transfera". U Nariboru, primjerice, se ne daje. Itd. Mislim da je sve to domena "may". Osim onoga da super embriju neće ništa smetat, ni odmoć, ni pomoć. Mislim... ugrubo rečeno.

----------


## mare41

ina :Heart:  :Kiss:

----------


## Mojca

Kužim Ina...  :Smile:  thx na pojašnjenju.

----------


## linalena

eto nadam se da se sada tamo negdje spajaju moja i njegova stanica, uff sutra ujutro ćemo znati, dali su se uopće odledile

----------


## Mojca

> eto nadam se da se sada tamo negdje spajaju moja i njegova stanica, uff sutra ujutro ćemo znati, dali su se uopće odledile


Vibrice za spajanje!  :Smile:  I za odleđivanje!  :Smile:

----------


## Charlie

*tikica*  :Love: 
*linalena* ~~~~~~

----------


## Mimek

Nikolina suuuper vijest  :Very Happy:  bit će sve dobro

linalena ~~~~~~

tikica samo što nije  :Heart: 

maja,mojca, stare koke svima pusa... ne volim nabrajat jer uvijek nekog zaboravim,

----------


## rozalija

tikice :Love:  :Love:  :Love:

----------


## anaea40

Tikice  :Love: .
Aurora, navijam za Cito  :Smile: .
Nikolina, predivna priča, prekrasno  :Heart: , drago mi je  kad nam se jave forumašice koje nakon duge i uporne borbe uspiju doći do trudnoće, hvala ti  :Very Happy: .
Mojca, navijam za pozitivnu betu i našu iduću 39+ trudnicu  :Yes: .

----------


## tiki_a

Nikolina preeeeekrasna vijest, konačno T u klubu, ČESTITAM  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: . I to iz kućne  :Klap: ~~~~~~za cijelu T
tikica_69, žao mi je da možda nije uspjelo, ali kad je već tako, tvoja beta mi je ipak neka pozitiva. Ma budemo mi još pričekali, nikad se ne zna. Obožavam pozitivne preokrete s malim betama i zato šaljem brdo ~~~~~~za takav preokret. 
AB, već si nas pripremila s prvim testićem da ništa ovaj puta, žao mi je, a posebno zbog toga jer uvijek imaš lijepe zametke. Bravo za brzu akciju u svima nam simpatičnom CITO-u!
linalena sutra nek' budu dobre vijesti~~~~~~~~
Koke i kokičičice  :Kiss:

----------


## tiki_a

maja_st, Mojca, sad ste vi na redu,~~~~~~~za lijepe bete. I tikicu_69 još čekamo~~~~~~~

----------


## glacova

nikolina,čestitam! to je potvrda mojoj "prirodnoj" teoriji!

----------


## Mojca

> nikolina,čestitam! to je potvrda mojoj "prirodnoj" teoriji!


Znala sam da će ovo biti prava vijest za tebe!  :Smile:

----------


## glacova

Da se ne bi krivo "shvatilo",veseli mene svaka trudnoća,ostvarena bilo kojim putem (može i one i po duhu  :Saint:  svetom!)ali ovakve mi daju hrabrost i nadu da ustrajem na svom putu! ....dok ne puknem i ne odemo opet u prag ili bar do cita! :Laughing:

----------


## tiki_a

glacova, ovo je makar dobar vid izlazne strategije jer priroda je svakako dobra stvar.
tikica_69 pretpostavljam da ćeš još min. jednom vaditi betu? Kada? :Smile:

----------


## Marnie

AB i tikica baš mi je žao i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za Split (al' će biti malih dalmatinaca  :Smile: ).
linalena držim fige za odmrzavanje i lab party  :Smile: !
Mojca uživaj još malo u izležavanju i nadam se da ćeš nastaviti u tom tempu idućih 9 mjeseci  :Smile: 

Nikolina bravooooooo, čestitam!!!!!!!!!!! Sanjam o tome da i ja jednom napišem takav post ovdje  :Smile: .

----------


## taca70

Nikolina, čestitam. To je stvarno velika sreća i ~~~~ da sve bude dobro.
Tikica, moja beta nakon 2. IVF-a je bila 16,1. To stvarno ne mogu računati ni pod biokemijsku. Drago mi je da nisi u jakom down-u ili smo već oguglale na sve minuse.

----------


## andream

Nikolina, čestitam, jako lijepa vijest.
Tikica i AB, što reći... ali vidim da se dobro držite i super za daljnje planove ~~~~~~~~~~~~~
A mene i dalje bolucka, znači tu su još na broju. Nadam se da će sutra biti sve u revijalnom tonu  :Smile:

----------


## Mojca

*Glacova*, znam, znam! Ne brini nisi krivo shvaćena.   :Smile:  Napisala sam zadnji post jer, kad sam pročitala vijest o prirodnoj trudnoći prvo sam se poveselila, jako nasmješila i odmah i tebe sjetila. Ti predano igraš na dva polja odjednom! I to zaslužuje svaku pohvalu. 

*Marnie*, budeš... a i mi sve ostale. Zato smo tu!  :Very Happy: 
 Samo mora doći trenutak za to. I roda mora pogoditi lokaciju!  :Smile:  
Najbolje da ih križamo s golubovima pismonošama, a ne da ovako bezglavo lutaju i ko zna kuda nose bebe.

----------


## katka22

> onda bi mogla betu već u utorak vadit.....?! ipak ću čekat petak .....pa neki jefiti test- koji je dobar? da ne trošim pare i na to i na betu


Moj savjet, traži bilo koji koji je osjetljiv na 25 jedinica...Onda si 100% sigurna..., a na većini izvana na pakiranju piše kolika je osjetljivost...
I želim ti veeliki plus!!!

----------


## Miki76

AB i Tikica, baš mi je žao.  :Love:  A tako sam se nadala da će bar jednoj ovaj put biti bingo!
Mojca, nemoj nas sada i ti iznevjeriti. Naređujem ti da nam izrecitiraš ogromnu betu za par dana! (pa makar križala rode i golubove)  :Grin: 
Nikolina, tako je lijepo pročitati tvoju priču!  :Zaljubljen: 
Andream, ~~~~~~~~~~~ za sutra!

----------


## Mojca

*Miki*, iako malo teže reagiram na naredbe... dajem sve od sebe da ovu izvršim.  :Smile:

----------


## sretna35

*andream* draga puno puno sreće ti želim sutra
*tikice i AuroraBlue* virtualni zagrljajčić i puno sreće za dalje
*Nikolina* prekrasno  :Zaljubljen: veselim se s tobom :Very Happy: 
*Mojca* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*Mimek* jedva čekam proljetne šetnje i kavicu malenom curicom

----------


## Mimek

> Sanjam o tome da i ja jednom napišem takav post ovdje .


 :Love: 

tako bi voljela da niti jedna od vas ne napusti ovaj klub bez da prije ne napiše ovakvu ili sličnu priču  :Zaljubljen: 

sretna35 i ja jedva čekam proljeće, izlaske, šetnje, druženja i naravno kave !

----------


## Mojca

Mimek, avatar ti je sve slađi  :Wink:

----------


## sretna35

> Mimek, avatar ti je sve slađi


je je, baš sam i ja to primijetila  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## enya22

*andream* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart: 
*tikice, AuroraBlu*  :Love:  ~~~~~~~~ za dalje! 
*Nikolina* cestitam!  :Very Happy: 
Vjerujem da ce svaka cura ovdje napisati svoju sretnu pricu, jer se upornost uvijek isplati! ~~~~~~~~~ *za sve trudilice*

Mi jos sitno brojimo, otvaram se i kaze dr. da ce porod ici lako i brzo (kad jednom krene).

----------


## tikica_69

Cure, savjet molim!
Beta je jucer bila takva kakva jest - niska.
E sad, u utorak sam primjetila ujutro lagani rozi trag na papiru, kasnije vise nista. Jucer cijeli dan roskasti trag na papiru, navecer bolovi u donjem dijelu ledja (trbuh nista) i ja uvjerena kako je M na putu i da cu u toku noci dobiti jer uvijek nakon bolova, za cca sat krene i menzis. Jutros nista, njente. Nema rozog traka, ne curim, nema nikakvih bolova.
Maloprije odem na wc, na dnevom mala smedja tockica i to je to. Sto da radim?
MM naravno ne da prestanem s Utricima i Crinoneom pa sad ne znam jel to zbog toga ili da ja ipak ponovim tu betu? Uopce nisam pametna jer nikad nisam imala takvu situaciju...inace procurim isti tren bez obzira na Utrice i sve ostalo..... :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## ivica_k

ponovi betu, ponovi betu :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## vikki

Ponoviti betu, svakako! Meni to miriše na dobru vijest  :Smile:

----------


## Charlie

*tikice* provjeri betu za svaki slučaj još jednom...ti najbolje poznaš svoje cikluse pa ako ovo nije uobičajeno najbolje da odmah isključiš ili potvrdiš neke stvari. Kod mene zna biti svakako, i da procurim pod utrićima (u stimuliranom), i da procurim tek 3 dana nakon prestanka istih (u prirodnjacima)...
Zaboravila sam čestitati *Nikolini*, čestitam od  :Heart: !!!
*andream* za dobre vijesti danas ~~~~~~~~

----------


## Nikolina-Zagreb

Cure, hvala svima na čestitkama i lijepim željama. Samo neka potraje i bude sve OK. I ja svima vama želim puno sreće u postupcima i svim prirodnim pokušajima.

----------


## anaea40

Tikice, ako ne dobiješ M u pon. ponovi betu i naravno nastavi s Utrićima. Možda je kasnija implantacija. Vibram za to ~~~~~~~~!
Andream sretno na punkciji.
Dr. mi je savjetovao da idući ciklus idemo u čisti prirodnjak (bez Femare) pa ćemo vidjeti kako stoje stvari. 
Imam jedno pitanje za one koje su uzimale antimikotik u tbl. na usta, da li mogu popiti Diflucan tbl protiv gljivica, ako planiram idući ciklus u prirodnjak, jer se one ne smiju uzimati u trudnoći, a dugo ostaju u tijelu. Ina mislim da si ti spominjala da si uzimala Itrac (to je slično).

----------


## maja_st

*Nikolina*, iskrene čestitke......

----------


## Marnie

tikica i ja nekako vjerujem da bi to mogla biti kasna implantacija, tako da nastavi s utrićima i vadi betu ponovo  :Smile: !

----------


## linalena

Tikice ponavljaj betu i nasatvi sa utrićima, to je to ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Ja još niš ne znam, čekanje

----------


## Mojca

Tikica, ne znam o svemu ovome koliko ostale cure... ja bi na tvom mjestu nastavila. Čista da budem mirna!  :Smile:  Držim fige!  :Heart:

----------


## andream

Evo nas... imamo jednu ali vrijednu staničicu.

----------


## Marnie

:Klap:  :Klap: krasno andream! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za dalje  :Smile:

----------


## maja_st

*andream*

"jedna je dovoljna".....samo naprijed..... :Klap:

----------


## mare41

> *andream*
> 
> "jedna je dovoljna".....samo naprijed.....


 X

----------


## vikki

> krasno andream! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za dalje


~~~~~~~~~~ !

----------


## jadro

:Smile:

----------


## andream

hvala vam curke. malo me sad propikavaju jajnici al se nadam da neće dugo. a sad "štrikanje" do sutra...

----------


## sara38

> *andream*
> 
> "jedna je dovoljna".....samo naprijed.....


*X*

----------


## ina33

*Tikice*, ako su bili trodnevni moguća je kasnija implantacija, kod blastice te mogućnosti nema, ono, doslovno, svi koji su imali niske ili nedovoljno neduplirajuće bete, a koje sam ja popratila, završe s missedom do 12. tjedna, na žalost (ja, sildad itd.). Za trodnevne je šarenije, imaš pozitivni 2x od Ginger, pa ludu betu od rikikiki - 6 pa 100 itd. Vadi betu i nadam se scenariju a ili be - da je uredna trudnoća, of cors, ili da je beta pala. Ako ti trebaju savjeti za dubiozne trudnoće, imaš vikki, mene i ostale cure. Oprosti što ću bit ovako iskrena i u glavu, ali svako polazi od sebe i teško se apstrahirat što je u glavi drugog čovjeka, a meni je osobno bilo najgore to prženje u nadi, ja volim ono ili lijevo ili desno. Krvarenje ništa ne znači - ginger je krvarila pa OK, charlie je imala krvarenje pa ok itd. itd. Beta je tu zakon i njeno je dupliranje ključno.

Sretno, to je sad igra živaca, želim ti što smireniju igru!

*Andream*, sretno!!!

----------


## andream

Tikice, evo još malo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za veliku brojku.

----------


## tikica_69

andream, super  :Very Happy: 
Tnx ina na posticu....ma ne nadam se ja bas nicemu, samo kazem da mi je situacija krajnje cudna jer bez obzira jel ja dobila menzis jos na utricima ili 5 dana nakon sto ih stanem piti, meni kad menga krene, onda krene...nema brljavljenja tipa u pon mrvu u srijedu pola mrve, pa onda dva dana nista....to je ono sto me zbunjuje.
A vidjet cu kako ce se situacija odvijati...ili cu sutra ili u ponedjeljak otici ponovno izvaditi betu ako se u medjuvremenu nesto ne promjeni.
Sto mislite, kad bi je bilo bolje ponoviti?

----------


## Mojca

> *andream*
> 
> "jedna je dovoljna".....samo naprijed.....


X!

----------


## maja_st

*Mojca*, kako kuburiš s neizvjesnošću?

----------


## mare41

tikice, sutra bi bilo idealno, al da li rade subotom u VG? Privatni vade, al ne rade nalaz do ponedjeljka. Ja ću dobiti e-recept za streptokok kad mi dr ozdravi, fora :Smile:

----------


## Mojca

*Maja*, začudo sam ok...ja koja dramim za svaku sitnicu... 
Sreća imam ovu prehladu pa mi preusmjeri pažnju.  :Smile:  Čitam, mazim se s Felixom, briešm nos, popijem sirup, pričam na telefon, bacim oko na forum, pojedem nešto i tako u krug. Fini odmor zapravo. Mislim na Matildu i Đuru, ponekad malo popričam s njima, ali obećala sam im da ih neću puno gnjaviti.  :Smile:  
Posao ignoriram, neki dan sam skoro cijeli dan radila (od doma) i bila nervozna i destruktivna. Ko ih šljivi, nek se snalaze sami! 

*Mare*, e zbilja svašta!  :Smile:

----------


## ina33

Sutra, jer ćeš bolje vidit duplanje. Radi ti Sunce Jarun ili Trnje, bolje ti je, mislim, doć na Jarun jer Trnje ionako šalje spolne na Jarun, u stvari, za betu ne znam koji ih radi, možda i Trnje, nalaz dobiješ mailom popodne, čak su i jeftiniji od Breyera (barem nama jesu, pozovi se na ugovor s našom firmom - imaš 50% popusta na sve pretrage). Sretno! Nemaš tu ništa zaključivat ovako ili onako, beta će ti reći u kojem to smjeru ide. Proguglaj ih, a šaljem ti SMS-om direktan broj laba u Trnju pa se raspitaj.

----------


## Mojca

Oprosti *Maja,* zaboravih pitati... kako si ti?  :Smile:

----------


## ina33

Poslala ti brojeve labova Sunca, na Jarunu i na Trnju, nadam se da si dobila. Sretno!

----------


## Charlie

*andream* ~~~~ za jednu itekako vrijednu! A kaj je bilo s ostala dva folikula, prazni ili su već bili otišli?

----------


## andream

> *andream* ~~~~ za jednu itekako vrijednu! A kaj je bilo s ostala dva folikula, prazni ili su već bili otišli?


Nisam ništa pitala jer sam bila malo omamljena, bila su dva uboda, svaki na jednoj strani. Moguće da su preostala dva bila prazna ili je jedan puknuo. Ma ne zamaram se sad time, bitnije mi je da se taj jedan oplodi. Sutra ih zovem ali kako smo na nekom putu držat ću vas još koji dan u neizvjesnosti  :Smile:

----------


## maja_st

> Oprosti *Maja,* zaboravih pitati... kako si ti?


Ja sam dobro, prehlada je prošla tako da već 3 dana radim....ali misli ipak lutaju.....pa onda sam bila u soc. gin. po recept za utriće....pa malo gledim koji ću test kupit i tako...sve kao radim nešto drugo, a sve ima veze s ovim.....
tvoj opis kako ubijaš neizvjesnost podsjetio me na moj postupak prije dvije i po godine.....red hrane, red ležanja, red foruma......e a sad to ne mogu.....ali ne žalim se....možda odem na splitsku kavicu popodne ako se uspijem organizirat....baš bi volila upoznat neke forumašice.....

----------


## vikki

Beta je u Suncu na Trnju gotova za dva sata (subotom) ~~~~~~~~~ !

----------


## ina33

Tikice, i od mene ~~~~~~~~~~~~!!!!

----------


## Mojca

> Ja sam dobro, prehlada je prošla tako da već 3 dana radim....ali misli ipak lutaju.....pa onda sam bila u soc. gin. po recept za utriće....pa malo gledim koji ću test kupit i tako...sve kao radim nešto drugo, a sve ima veze s ovim.....
> tvoj opis kako ubijaš neizvjesnost podsjetio me na moj postupak prije dvije i po godine.....red hrane, red ležanja, red foruma......e a sad to ne mogu.....ali ne žalim se....možda odem na splitsku kavicu popodne ako se uspijem organizirat....baš bi volila upoznat neke forumašice.....


To je postupak u kojem je nastala mala što sad neće u kolica?  :Smile:

----------


## maja_st

Jes, prvi i jedini postupak...... do ovog naravno.....

Ma baš mi je fora kako si ih nazvala Đuro i Matilda.......držim ti fige.....pa da po Rivi prošetaš veeelika kolica......

----------


## mare41

maja, nemoj nikom reći-al imamo na kavi svog predstavnika, baš vam zavidim i lipo se provedite u Virusa bez virusa :Smile: .

----------


## Mojca

Matilda je ime koje je izabrala 3,5 godišnja curica, a Đuru je dodala njena mama.  :Smile:  Pa smo mi to prihvatili. 
E, ta slika na rivi me posebno veseli! Šetat ćemo ih skupa, svaka svoja.  :Smile:  
I... lijepo odi na st kavicu i pozdravi cure i u moje ime.

----------


## rozalija

tikice milion~~~~~~~~~~~~~ ti šaljem, da te beta lijepo iznenadi.

----------


## ZO

tikice ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ do neba  :Heart: 
svim curama ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ isto tako  :Heart:

----------


## Vali

tikice ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ !

----------


## Gabi

*tikice ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*  :Heart: 
AB kako je u Splitu? 
Nikolina, čestitam!!! i ja sam jedna od onih koja se iz mjeseca u mjesec nada da će objaviti trudnoću iz kućne radinosti, ali niks ... moram još malo štemati zavoje na cesti 
Mojca, andream ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
enya, još malo i stiže pojačanje  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## ina33

[QUOTE=Gabi;1806991 ja sam jedna od onih koja se iz mjeseca u mjesec nada da će objaviti trudnoću iz kućne radinosti[/QUOTE]

Ma, iskreno, ovome se, mislim, ipak, makar ono mrvicu, nadamo svi, barem svi koji nemaju neku kristalno jednoznačnu dijagnozu, tipa nijedan jajovod. To je ipak ono.. ultimate phantasy  :Smile: . Razlikujemo se samo u ponderu koji ćemo stavit u tu nadu  :Smile: .

----------


## katka22

> Ma, iskreno, ovome se, mislim, ipak, makar ono mrvicu, nadamo svi, barem svi koji nemaju neku kristalno jednoznačnu dijagnozu, tipa nijedan jajovod.


Ja npr. nemam jajovoda, pa se isto nekad nađem da zamišljam razne simptome...ono, po duhu svetom... :Cool:

----------


## ina33

> Ja npr. nemam jajovoda, pa se isto nekad nađem da zamišljam razne simptome...ono, po duhu svetom...


Mislim da ima i takvih trudnoća zabilježenih.

----------


## sretna35

> Evo nas... imamo jednu ali vrijednu staničicu.


baš tako neka bude jedna ali vrijedna ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ak' nisi na Rodi daj pošalji barem sms

tikice ma znaš što ti želim

mojca da te razvesele Đuro i Matilda ili barem jedan od njih

----------


## katka22

> Mislim da ima i takvih trudnoća zabilježenih.


 :Shock: ??? Stvarno...ovo mi fakat zvuči ko science fiction! 
Bez jajovoda? Kako to uopće može biti moguće...: :Confused: 
E sad si mi tek dala povoda za zamišljanje simptoma...
...da imam što radit dok čekam postupak... :Laughing:

----------


## ina33

> ??? Stvarno...ovo mi fakat zvuči ko science fiction! 
> Bez jajovoda? Kako to uopće može biti moguće...:
> E sad si mi tek dala povoda za zamišljanje simptoma...
> ...da imam što radit dok čekam postupak...


Ne na forumu. U litaraturi. Valjda. Proguglaj, nemam pojma, u stvari  :Smile: .

----------


## tiki_a

tikica_69, utrići ne škode, beta već nekakva postoji i prvi puta je tako, svi smo naravno za ponavljanje bete, pa i tm~~~~~~
andream, nek' bude dobrih vijesti kad se vratiš s puta~~~~~
maja_st, Mojca  :Klap:  za hrabro držanje i ~~~~~~za +
mare41, baš fora, dakle!!
AuroraBlu, kako je u Splitu?

----------


## tiki_a

linalena zna li se nešto?

----------


## Mojca

Tiki  :Heart:

----------


## andream

sretna, evo zadužujem te da sutra onda obavijestiš cure, javim ti. nekak se nadam da će se oploditi jer do sada su mi više manje uvijek sve jajne stanice bile oplođene, druga je stvar što nije bilo implantacije.

----------


## linalena

Ma eto čekati ponedjeljak , možda se nekaj pokrene, napisala sam više tam na odmrzavanju/zamrzavanju

----------


## sretna35

> sretna, evo zadužujem te da sutra onda obavijestiš cure, javim ti. nekak se nadam da će se oploditi jer do sada su mi više manje uvijek sve jajne stanice bile oplođene, druga je stvar što nije bilo implantacije.


*no frks, bit će mi zadovoljstvo*

----------


## Mojca

Tikice.... kako si? Ima li promjena?

----------


## tiki_a

:Coffee: 
sretna35, ja već čekam za andream  :Smile: 
tikica_69, nestrpljivo čekam tvoju novu betu  :Smile: 
linalena, idem tamo pročitati  :Smile: 
gričanka  :Heart:  ... idem pogledati koliko je ostalo do susreta...
zeljana, februar je stigao!

----------


## crvenkapica77

tikice  mislim na tebe  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## crvenkapica77

> ??? Stvarno...ovo mi fakat zvuči ko science fiction! 
> Bez jajovoda? Kako to uopće može biti moguće...:
> E sad si mi tek dala povoda za zamišljanje simptoma...
> ...da imam što radit dok čekam postupak...


trudnoca sa jednim jajovodom ok, desi se ....moram pitat jel ti imas drugi?

----------


## mare41

I mladima se žuri u 39+ :Smile:  
tki, kako je kod tebe?
tikica, čekamo....
andream, i tebe čekamo....i ~~~~~
linalena~~~~~~
Pozdrav onima na moru :Smile: 
(kofi u četvrtak)

----------


## sretna35

citiram andream iz susjedne nam republike SLO:* rađen je ISCI zbog lošeg sp., ljepotica je pala pod udvaračem, transfer sutra*

*e, pa sretno andream*

*cure*

----------


## ivica_k

sretno sutra, andream!
sretno danas, tikice69  :Smile:

----------


## tikica_69

ß14,3......idemo dalje  :Yes: 
andream  :Very Happy: 
Cure  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## tiki_a

tikica_69, ah!!  :Mad:  ~~~~~da se dobro odmoriš, beta sad zna da se mora pojaviti pa nek' bude idući puta kako treba!
andream  :Klap: 
sara38 što je dogovoreno s novim dr.?
mare41, po drugi puta sam odredila nešto za zadnji puta, idem za desetak dana u prirodnjak i usput na dogovor za stimulirani menopurski, možda prirodnjak otpadne no ovaj puta je sa stimuliranim sigurno kraj mog MPO. Uglavnom u akciji sam bez pauze, čekanja, odmora...

----------


## crvenkapica77

mare   to ti meni   :Smile:     ....pratim vas cure, navijam  za vas....sa mojim fsh  skoro pa spadam ovdje   :Wink:

----------


## anaea40

Tikice  :Love: .
Andream  :Klap: .

----------


## ivica_k

> ß14,3......idemo dalje


bar da je 143 :Love:

----------


## ivica_k

> idem za desetak dana u prirodnjak i usput na dogovor za stimulirani menopurski, možda prirodnjak otpadne no ovaj puta je sa stimuliranim sigurno kraj mog MPO. Uglavnom u akciji sam bez pauze, čekanja, odmora...


go girl, go! :Klap:

----------


## mare41

crvenkapice, ništa osobno (svoji smo :Smile: )
tikice, jako mi je žao, cesta krivuda, al izravnat će se
andream, bravo, ~~~~~~~za dalje
tiki draga :Heart: 
mojca ulazi u finiš, još malo i ~~~~~~~~~
linalena~~~~~
sara, di smo sa susjedom?
m arta :Heart: 
gričanka, special hug
mimekice :Heart:

----------


## Mojca

> crvenkapice, ništa osobno (svoji smo)
> tikice, jako mi je žao, cesta krivuda, al izravnat će se
> andream, bravo, ~~~~~~~za dalje
> tiki draga
> linalena~~~~~
> sara, di smo sa susjedom?
> m arta
> gričanka, special hug
> mimekice


Mare, nisi mogla bolje sažeti... dodajem još malo ~~~~~~~~~ :Heart: ~~~~~~~~~ za tebe!

----------


## m arta

> crvenkapice, ništa osobno (svoji smo)
> tikice, jako mi je žao, cesta krivuda, al izravnat će se
> andream, bravo, ~~~~~~~za dalje
> tiki draga
> mojca ulazi u finiš, još malo i ~~~~~~~~~
> linalena~~~~~
> sara, di smo sa susjedom?
> m arta
> gričanka, special hug
> mimekice



iako sam i ja gore navedena, al se malo švercam.  :Smile: 
ne stignem sve pročitati u zadnje vrijeme, ali sve puno pozdravljam i šaljem ~~~~~~~~~~ i sad ide srčeko

----------


## mare41

m arta, znam da si odgodila, čitam o našoj klinici, pitaj ovdje cure za prolaktin.

----------


## tiki_a

:Coffee: 
Danas čekam što će nam AB reči~~~~~~ ... osim da je jako prijala morska rodina kavica  :Smile:

----------


## andream

evo curke brzinski raport: obavljen je transfer 4-staničnog embrija 2. dan, biolog reče da je baš kakav treba biti. Ovaj put mi je rekao da trebam ostati T jer je veljača (mace i tak to) a ja sam se složila, ostala sam T i prije dvije godine baš u veljači koji dan kasnije. Beta mi je 21.2. Ovaj put ću ostati na mirovanju idući tjedan po preporuci i dr K, pa stoga gibam u horizontalu. 
Puse svima.

----------


## aleksandraj

svim cueama topli pozdrav i vibrice~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
andrem, hura za veljacu
AB je stavila post na potpomognutu u ST

----------


## sretna35

*mojca, andream* za plodnu veljaču  :Yes: 

*Mimek* usnula Nika na današnjem suncu  :Zaljubljen: 

cure nove i stare sve  :Heart:

----------


## tiki_a

andream, jaaaako lijepo, taj bi sutra sigurno bio na min. 8 stanica. Svaka čast za odluku o ostanku doma tjedan dana!

----------


## Mojca

> andream, jaaaako lijepo, taj bi sutra sigurno bio na min. 8 stanica. Svaka čast za odluku o ostanku doma tjedan dana!


x 
sretno!

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Tikic*e  :Love:  blizu si!
*Tiki*, e baš mi je drago za ponovnu akciju!!!

*Mojca*, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za predivnu betu za koji dan  :Very Happy: 
*Andream*, ~~~~~~~~~~~~ za ugnježđivanje prekrasnog embrija!

Dobila sam protokol za split: po 3 femare od 2.do 6.dana, 3 menopura od 5.dc - odnosno, taj 5.dan se moram pojavit na uzv pa ćemo vidjeti koliko će ih trebati. Femaru sam odmah kupila, i jedva čekam da krenem!!! I nekako mislim da do tada neću ništa poduzimati.
Od nalaza moram jedino ponoviti AMH - a i mene zanima koliki će biti nakon godinu i pol dana i ovih 4 postupaka.

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Aleksandraj*, a kad si ti u postupku?

----------


## Mojca

Tikica...  :Heart:  :Love:  :Heart:

----------


## sretna35

*AuroraBlue* ovaj plan zvuči prekrasno...obećavajuće...

----------


## aleksandraj

> *Aleksandraj*, a kad si ti u postupku?


Ja imam femaru od desetog mjeseca i trebala sam u postupak vec u jedanaestom mjesecu, ali sam odustala zbog smrtnog slucaja i sada se spremam u trecem ili cetvrtom (pijem DHEA bog bolje reakcije). Trenutno sam u Osijeku pa nisam bila na kavici, ali se vidimo u CITA.

----------


## aleksandraj

Mojca, trudnice, cekamo betu~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## AuroraBlu

Aleksandraj, pa onda ćemo skupa! i meni je doktor p. prepisao dhea 6 tjedana prije postupka (ovaj tjedan ga moram nabavit) i folacin (folnu pijem ionako već godinama s povremenim pauzama). malo me strah tog dhea zbog akni kojima sam ionako sklona... to ih navodno pojačava. ali dobro...

----------


## m arta

andream, super! 
Mojca ~~~~~~~
AB,sretno!
tikica ~~~~~~
tiki i svi ostali! :Heart:

----------


## m arta

drage moje, evo moji nalazi *prolaktina*, pa rado slušam savjete!

22.11.2010.            *665    * mIU/L        57,2-417,6

08.12.2010.  8h        *458    * mIU/1      108,8-557,1  ;   16h     *326,5*     (soc.gin me poslala u drugi lab, zato su me sa endokrinologije slali ponovo u onaj lab u kojem sam prvo vadila krv)

22.12.2010    8h        *456     * mIU/L        57-418         ;     16h   *  118* 

28.01.2011.  0 min     *475    * mIU/L       40-530          ;  25 min    *1386      * ;   30  min    *825 * (ovo je TRH test prolaktin, nešto su mi ubrizgali prije drugog vađenja)

a *TSH* je bio

22.11.2010.              *2,436  *   mIU/L      0,34-5,6

28.01.2011.   0 min    *1,87*      mIU/L       0,4-4  ;          25  min    *8,82*     (ovo je isto TRH test  TSH)


uglavnom, dr sa endokrinologije kaže da se radi o hiperprolaktemiji koja se u TSH testu ponaša gotovo funcionalno, ali s obzirom na sterilitet mišljenja je da je potrebno napraviti detaljnije ispitivanje i MR hipofize.
naručila me za hospitalizaciju i pitala ako mogu odgoditi postupak, da bi ona rado prvo to istražila prije nego odem u postupak. 
iako mi je odmah rekla da možda ništa nećemo više saznati nego što sad znamo, al eto bila bi i ona mirnija, a i ja.

----------


## zlatta

Marta, ja imam tu dijagnozu i pijem Bromergon tako da je prolaktin u normali, i puno nas je koji uz bromergon zatrudnimo, s obzirom na godine ne želim čekati i hodati na sve to jer uz tako niske vrijednosti povećanja prl. vjerojatno bi svi nalazi bi ok, i rekli bi ti da je prolaktin od stresa

----------


## linalena

:Coffee:  fina jutarnja mmm

Ja čekam još koju minutu pa da vidim dal su se naše stanice ipak počele dijeliti. . Teško da jesu ali ipak se nadam. 

Razgovarali sinoć o opcijama, otići u CITO, tu u Zg u neku privatnu kliniku ili odmah u Ljubljanu????? Zašto mene MOJ MPO doktor ne može savjetovati što da činimo, ipak mi imamo 39g i svaki mjesec me opako boli. Vjerujem da naši neki drugi specijalisti savjetuju pacijentu da ode van ako mu tu ne mogu dobro pomoći, kao npr Hebranga ili koga ono još. Ali ne, naši MPOovci ni riječi.

----------


## mare41

m arta, stiglo ti jedno mišljenje, a sigurno će ti se javiti i taca, i ne znam da li je još neko na bromergonu, al ako ste već odlučili odgoditi.....
linalena, dođi u četvrtak na kavu pa ćemo razgovarati, moj savjet bi bio ljubljana, obzirom da lijepo reagiraš, a možda probati i negdje tu (privatno)...

----------


## linalena

Kava, gdje i kada??? Radim popodne u centru grada

----------


## mare41

I neće ti ovdje niko od MPO doktora savjetovati da ideš vani jer bi to značilo da skaču sebi u usta pošto se diče da je ovaj zakon super i da se isplati zamrzavati i odmrzavati jajne stanice.
Kava je u četrvtak, a do kad radiš?

----------


## linalena

od 3 do pol7/7

----------


## m arta

zlatta, ne znam zašto meni moji dr-i već nisu onda dali taj bromergon. 
moja soc.gin kad je vidjela onaj ponovljeni kao o.k. nalaz je odmah odustala od toga da mi da terapiju lijekova, a poslala me u drugi lab.
a ovi opet na endokriniologiji me šalju na ponovo vađenje krvi i sad na kraju traže hospit.zbog MR hipofize.
što se tiće Praga, ja mogu ići i ovaj mjesec, al sad sam se našla u glupoj situaciji.
pristala sam na hosp.zbog MR hipofize, a već mi je dosta odgađanja i već sam sama sebi dosadna, a kako neću biti dr u Pragu.
trebala sam ići u siječnju, pa sam bila sva neka prehlađena i odgodila za veljaču, misleći da se malo oporavim od Božića i Nove Godine i te prehlade. i sad opet odgađam zbog nećeg što možda neću ni rješiti.

linalena, poslat ću ti pp u vezi teme da te MPOovac neće savjetovati za van granica

----------


## anaea40

Aurora, molim te isprazni inbox, šaljem ti pp.

----------


## Charlie

*andream* ~~~~~ da mrvica koja je baš kako treba donese betu baš kako treba!
*tiki_a  * ~~~~~~~ za uspješan dogovor s dr. i dobitni postupak
*Mojca* još malo ~~~~~~~

A propos naših doktora i preporuka za liječenja vani...moje iskustvo s dva naša MPOvca je ne samo da neće savjetovati odlazak van nego će i ocrnjivati druge doktore i klinike u inozemstvu  :Sad:

----------


## linalena

Eti ništa, ni jedna se nije oplodila nakon odmrzavanja. Od 3 js 2 se kao dobro odledile 

idem šetati pesa od Save da Sljemena i natrag i malo gruntati, lai u stvari odluka je donesena, idemo što prije u Ljubljanu

----------


## mare41

linalena, prije šetnje napiši mail dr rešu da vas naruči na konzultacije: primoz.res@neplodnost.com

----------


## tikica_69

Cure savjet - da li bolje odmah iza stimuliranog u postupak ili da pricekam mjesec, dva?
Mojca, kada je dan D?  :Zaljubljen: 
andream, da se bebac zakopa duboko i cvrsto  :Heart: 
linalena, zao mi je  :Love: 
tiki_a, go-go-go  :Wink: 
zlatta, ja isto imam povisen prolaktin, no tek na moj upit za Bromergon sam dobila preporuku da pijem pola tbl dnevno. Da nisam pitala, vjerojatno mi ga dr. ne bi ni prepisao jer oni taj povisen PRL uglavnom tumace kao stres. Kad sam ga pocela piti, e tek onda je rekao da ga pijem do ostvarene trudnoce.

----------


## mare41

tikica, naše većinsko iskustvo ovdje je da ne ovuliramo nakon stimulacije, pretpostavljam da pitaš za prirodnjak, ništa te ne košta da se pogleda na UZV. Inače, kažu da je dovoljna pauza 2-3 ciklusa za slijedeći stimulirani.

----------


## tikica_69

Ja sam iza prvog normalno izovulirala i isla sam na prirodni, a nakon MB sam odmara pa ne znam. A da....prirodnjak. Mom muzu se nekud uzasno zuri  :Rolling Eyes: 
Da, znam da nas starije kokice nakon 3 mjeseca bez beda salju opet u stimulaciju....Uopce ne znam sto bi, bas sam onak - bljak  :Grin:

----------


## Mojca

Tikica, uzmi dan-dva odmora, odmakni se od svega... ne razmišljaj... pa će u tišini i odgovor sam doći.  :Smile:  

Dan D? Nered mi je u glavi.  :Smile:  

Sad sam išla pospremiti krevet i našla jedan utrić... valjda mi je ispao jutros, stavljala sam ih u 8.30. Da ga odmah stavim ili samo nastavim s normalnim ritmom u 16.30? Što mislite?

----------


## andrejaaa

*Tikice* baš mi je žao za ovu betu,htjedoh reći da sam te sanjala noćas iako opet dugo nisam imala vremena čitati ove stranice(pa mi baš zato nekako bilo znakovito),tj sanjala sam da sam otvorila forum kad ono čitam da si trudna,velika beta!Sad čitam da je biokemijska,iduća će biti ona prava,mora biti!

Zato ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za tvoj idući postupak
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ i za sve cure u ovom klubu

----------


## taca70

M arta, ja sam vec skoro 16 godina na terapiji zbog hiperprolaktinemije i sve ovo sto ti dr. predlaze smatram poptpunim gubljenjem vremena. Osim Dostinex-a za PRL, uzimam i Euthyrox za stitnjacu i sve je pod kontrolom. Nisam radila MR hipofize nego samo 2x CT. Sve i da se pronede neki mikroadeom, terapija je opet Bromergon ili Dostinex kojeg svakako preporucujem. Kod tebe se uopce ne radi o jako povisenim vrijednostima PRL pa je i to razlog zbog kojeg mi je sve to skupa bezveze. Meni je najveci PRL bez terapije bio 251 a gornja gr. je 23.

----------


## Marnie

tikica :Love: , ma idi na prirodnjak, pa što bude bude (to i tako nije naporno kao stimulirani postupak).
linalena, baš mi je žao, ali mislim da je u našim godinama mala vjerojatnost da će zamrznute js preživjeti odmrzavanje (osim naravno od AB, ali ona je po tom pitanju i tako curetak hehe). Najbolje je da odeš u Ljubljanu kao što si i odlučila.

Cure vidimo se onda u četvrtak na kavici (na starom našem mjestu ili mjestu za velike kavice?)

----------


## taca70

Mojca, nece skoditi da ga stavis ali tvoje bebica je vec tu i jedan utric manje joj ne znaci nista.

----------


## linalena

E Mojca, kako sam se nasmijala to s izgubljenim utrićem,  :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## tikica_69

Pa bilo je onih koji su letili nakon kihanja po sobi  :Laughing:

----------


## Charlie

*Mojca* ja mislim da je svejedno, ako ga preskočiš je OK, ako ga odlučiš ipak vratit na mjesto isto OK.
*tikica_69* baš mi je žao, ali vidim da ste brzo opet u akciji...ja isto volim akciju (iako mi prisilni odmor ovaj mjesec čak malo i paše). Evo ~~~~~ da slijedeća beta bude školska!

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Mojca* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za Dan D!!! Jel to danas???

*Marnie*, a šta mi vrijedi da su se uspješno odledile...  :Smile: 

*Tikice*, ja bi tebe čim prije u akciju, ali u pravu stimuliranu akciju!

*Mare*, kad nam je iduća kava?

----------


## mare41

Piše kad je kava-u četvrtak u pubu! I mene bi zamantalo sunce da sam bila na moru :Smile: . Mojca, ipak danas ništa? Sutra?

----------


## Mojca

:Smile:  Evo stavila utrić, odležala, popila hrpu čaja...

----------


## AuroraBlu

> Piše kad je kava-u četvrtak u pubu! I mene bi zamantalo sunce da sam bila na moru. Mojca, ipak danas ništa? Sutra?


*Mare*, a stvarno me sunce opalilo  :Smile: 
*Mojca*, u četvrtak zalijevamo!!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## m arta

taca, hvala na odgovoru. 
danas ću razgovarati sa MM da ipak idemo ovaj  mjesec u Prag.

----------


## Mojca

> *Mare*, a stvarno me sunce opalilo 
> *Mojca*, u četvrtak zalijevamo!!!


Može!!!! Plaćam turu alkohola ili bilo čega... osobno se držim sokića s puno vitamina... jer... moja beta 11. dpt  iznosi *165,5*  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

U totalnom sam šoku, ne mogu se prestati bedasto cerekati i vrtiti po kući. 
Totalna sam zbunjoza. Totalna.  :Smile:

----------


## maja_st

> Može!!!! Plaćam turu alkohola ili bilo čega... osobno se držim sokića s puno vitamina... jer... moja beta 11. dpt  iznosi *165,5* 
> 
> U totalnom sam šoku, ne mogu se prestati bedasto cerekati i vrtiti po kući. 
> Totalna sam zbunjoza. Totalna.


Čestitam, trudnice !!!!!
pa kako si se odvažila ranije vadit betu?....je li prije pao i testić.....?

----------


## mare41

mojca, bravoooooo!

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Mojca*, da zaurlam i ovdje: TRUDNAAAAA SIIIIIII!!! U, kako ćemo proslaviti u četvrtak  :Very Happy:

----------


## tikica_69

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa  aaaaa  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Mojca  :Klap:  :Klap:

----------


## vikki

Čestitam, *Mojca*  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  !!!

----------


## TrudyC

Ja samo navratila da povičem - juuuuhuuu konačno trudnica  :Very Happy:  :Joggler: 

Četitike MOJCA!!!!

----------


## glacova

Mojca!!!!!!
Čestitam!!!!!!!

----------


## mare41

Ja već~~~~~~za duplanje preksutra!

----------


## *Nelly*

:Naklon:  helou svima , evo aterirala i ja među vas, hvala mare41 kaj si mi skrenula pažnju na ovu grupicu  :Smile: 
Svima nama držim fige da uspijemo i čestitke Mojci   :Very Happy:

----------


## mare41

Nelly, dobro nam došla, i kad se oporavimo od čestitanja, napiši kako ti je u Viliju i gdje si bila dosad (puno nas je tu Vili funova :Smile: ).

----------


## *Nelly*

Hvala mare41  :Smile:

----------


## Mimek

*Mojca * za Matildu ili Đuricu*.

*Pripremila sam CD o dojenjujer je sretna još za vikend "znala" da si trudnica  :Yes: 

Pa koke prosijek uopće nije loš. Imamo u prosjeku bar jednu trudnoću kvartalno  :Klap: . Tko se zapisuje za drugi kvartal ?

----------


## aleksandraj

Mojca, bravo za betu, kada Marnie i ja kazemo bit ce, nema greske~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za duplanje i blizance (i Djuricu i Matildu, odjedanput)

----------


## mia74

*Mojca*,čestitam!!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

Ma znala sam da si trudna...napisala sam ti to i u pp,ako se sjećaš..

Super!!!!! :Klap:  :Very Happy:

----------


## andream

Mojca, otvorim na brzinu da vidim što se dešava, kad ono.... čestitam!!!!!!! Konačno trudnoća u našem klubu!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Klap:

----------


## andream

... eh, kad bi bar moja malenkost za dva tjedna podigla prosjek, imali bi dvije trudnoće u istom mjesecu.  :Smile:

----------


## Kadauna

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa, pa imate trudnicuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu,aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa  aaaaaa 

Mojca od :Heart:  čestitam na beti troznamenkastoj i puno vibrica i trudničke prašine za duplaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanjeeeeeeeeeeee

bravo CITO :Klap:

----------


## kiara79

Mojca,draga :Heart: ...iskrene čestitke... :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## linalena

Mojca čestitam  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Moram se i ja onda fakat pridružiti kavici u četvrtak em da izgrlim trudnicu em da čujem iskustva sa Cita iz prve ruke, makar i ja markirala nastavu

----------


## sara38

Ajmeeeee *Mojca* čestitam  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: !

----------


## andream

Možda vam se i ja pridružim na kavici, samo napišite vrijeme i mjesto.

----------


## taca70

Mojca, prekrasna beta, cestitam. :Very Happy:

----------


## Shanti

> može!!!! Plaćam turu alkohola ili bilo čega... Osobno se držim sokića s puno vitamina... Jer... Moja beta 11. Dpt iznosi *165,5*


 
 :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:   :Heart: 

Bilježim se za turu nečeg bezalkoholnog (na prvoj kavici na koju uspjem doći  :Grin: )... tada ćeš već biti iskusna trudnica. Ni ne sumnjam u krasnu betu za dva dana!  :Klap:

----------


## Mojca

Hvala vam cure!  :Smile:  
Koji blesava mješavina osjećaja: sreća, nevjerica, zbunjenost, pa opet sreća, pa malo straha, pa opet sreća, pa zbunjenost, pa mir, pa nemir... pa radost... suze i smijeh.  :Smile:  

Nešto sam vam htjela reći... ali sam zaboravila... uf, nemam pojma, što je to bilo. Jedva čekam kavu da vas sve izgrlim i povućem za nosiće.  :Smile:  Neću valjda sama trudničariti... moram mi se brzo još koja pridružiti.  :Smile:  Sve vas grlim i ovako kroz cyber space! 

p.s. 
Aleksandraj i Marnie, slobodno otvorite obrt za proricanje, Mia i ti im se pridruži.  :Smile:  A i Sretna isto...

----------


## AuroraBlu

Nemojte mi ljutit Mare: kava je u četv. od 16.30 u Old Pharmacyju  :Smile:

----------


## sretna35

> Može!!!! Plaćam turu alkohola ili bilo čega... osobno se držim sokića s puno vitamina... jer... moja beta 11. dpt iznosi *165,5* 
> 
> U totalnom sam šoku, ne mogu se prestati bedasto cerekati i vrtiti po kući. 
> Totalna sam zbunjoza. Totalna.


Znala sam, znala, znala imala sam totalnu vibru da si trudna, a imam i svjedoke s kojima ssam o tome pričala

čestitam i veselim se s tobom :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: sretno do kraja

----------


## Charlie

*Mojca* čestitam! Je, stvarno si od početka mirisala na trudnicu, takva pozitiva je jednostavno morala biti opravdana lijepom betom! Jupi!

----------


## sretna35

> *Mojca * za Matildu ili Đuricu*.
> 
> *Pripremila sam CD o dojenjujer je sretna još za vikend "znala" da si trudnica 
> 
> Pa koke prosijek uopće nije loš. Imamo u prosjeku bar jednu trudnoću kvartalno . Tko se zapisuje za drugi kvartal ?


sad tek vidim da moj svjedok nije mogao prešutjeti, a meni još nije na kućnu adresu stiglo sve o Evi

ajme baš sam sretna zbog tebe Mojca

----------


## Mojca

Sretna, film je poslan u subotu ujutro, neke cure su već javile da je stigao. Doći će.  :Smile:  Ako ne dođe pržim drugi.

----------


## nevena

Mojca nek je sa srecom do kraja!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## sali

*Mojca* čestitam  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## m arta

Mojca, čestitam!!!!!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Marnie

Evo sada na kraju radnog dana bacim pogled na forum kad ono... PREDIVNOO IZNENAĐENJEEEE!!!!!!!! Mojca čestitam od srca i jedva čekam tvoje potezanje nosića na kavici  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: ! Vidiš, rekla sam ti da sam te nanjuštila kao trudnicu  :Smile: . Moraš nam malo dati instrukcije iz te tvoje pozitive, želim da nas zaraziš tvojom "bolešću" hehe. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za duplanje bete!! Taj Cito je fenomenalan  :Smile: .

nelly dobrodošla!

----------


## gala1979

*Mojca* od srca čestitam!

----------


## Jelena

Mojca  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

Čestitam od srca! Presjajno!

----------


## Miki76

Mojcaaaaaaaaa, bravoooooooo!  :Very Happy:  Toliko sam sretna zbog tebe!!!  :Very Happy:  Već me dugo neka trudnoća nije ovoliko obradovala!!!
I da, moram priznati da sam i ja predosjećala ovu lijepu vijest. Malo prije sam stigla doma i provjeravam poštanski sandučić i vidim da mi je stigao tvoj CD. I odjednom mi kroz glavu prođe pomisao kako ti već pišem: "Hvala za CD, trudnice naša!". I nekako sama sebi klimnem glavom i kažem si "Ma Mojca nam je ziher trudna!" I što ugledam? Tvoju betu! Nevjerojatno! Evo, smješak mi ne silazi s lica!

PS: Dakle, hvala za CD, trudnice naša!  :Wink:  I hvala za porukicu uz CD, izmamila mi je suzu na lice!  :Kiss:

----------


## Sela

*Mojca* pa zar iz prve?Cestitam!!!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  Cito si gradi mit,ha?

----------


## Jelena

Mojca imaš čestitke i pozdrave i od naše ine33  :Heart:

----------


## Mojca

Drage moje, 
od srca vam hvala na čestitkama, kao što sam rekla na Potpomognutoj u Splitu, zahvaljujići njima dopire mi do mozga što mi se desilo.  :Smile:  
Iskreno se nadam da će naš klub uskoro zavrvjeti lijepim betama. Posebno to od srca želim najupornijima.
 :Heart: 

p.s.
Sela, da... iz prve...  :Embarassed:

----------


## andream

bravo za ekipu iz Cita, e to je klasa plus pet!

----------


## tiki_a

Pa koja preeeeeekrasna beta, ČESTITAM Mojca  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  i  :Kiss:  za ptičicu koja me već na poslu razveselila. Mojca ~~~~~~ za lijepu T s puno uživancije. I mogu te zamisliti kako zbunjeno šetkaraš po sobi...Još nešto - ODE STRES od posla na jedno pristojno vrijeme he he... i još - nisi nam baš neka Mojca .. zapravo ipak da, otišla Mojca na more, eto može tako...

tikica_69, par puta sam nakon postupka krenula u prirodnjak i nikada nije bilo dobro.

Nelly dobro nam došla!

----------


## Denny

Hej Mojca, nadam se da će beba/bebe dobit kakvo lipo dalmatinsko ime! Recimo Pavle ili Janja!  :Laughing:   :Laughing: 
Čestitam od srca! :Very Happy: 
Ja čula da se ovdje nešto zalijeva ovdje, pa da vidim ima li šta slatko i žestoko!  :Laughing:

----------


## Denny

E jesam sad rekla... nebi da je Janja dalmatinsko ime!  :Laughing:

----------


## Mojca

Denny, ja bi Duje i Marjeta (ne kopiram, ovo mi je oduvijek puno drago ime) ali dragi Purger se ne bi složio.  :Smile:  Za sad će ostat Đuro i Matilda, dok ne otkrijemo tko se zapravo unutra krije. 
A ja... i ja sam dobila drugo ime, dragi me zove SVI VI.  :Smile:

----------


## gala1979

> Denny, ja bi Duje i Marjeta (ne kopiram, ovo mi je oduvijek puno drago ime) ali dragi Purger se ne bi složio.  Za sad će ostat Đuro i Matilda, dok ne otkrijemo tko se zapravo unutra krije. 
> A ja... i ja sam dobila drugo ime, dragi me zove SVI VI.


 :Smile:

----------


## Denny

:Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

P.S. Bolje i tako, nego radenska tri srca!  :Laughing:

----------


## tiki_a

Denny baš te krenulo  :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## sretna35

> Sretna, film je poslan u subotu ujutro, neke cure su već javile da je stigao. Doći će.  Ako ne dođe pržim drugi.


Danas me dočekao u sandučiću, suuuuperrrrrrrrr hvala ti

----------


## Mimek

Kakav to film dilate ? Neki kućni uradak  :Embarassed: ?

----------


## Mojca

http://forum.roda.hr/threads/62789-D...film-Sve-o-evi

----------


## zlatta

Mojca, čestitam   :Klap:   :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:    to od prve?  :Smile: 

kako sve pojave ide u paketu od tri, tako da čekamo vrlo brzo objave još bar dvije trudnoće, a kako nas je puno u postupku još ćemo se radovati   :Klap:

----------


## anaea40

Mojca  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: , jupi jeeeee. Imala sam dobar osjećaj da si trudnica.
Hvala za filmić  :Heart: .

----------


## mare41

> Kakav to film dilate ? Neki kućni uradak ?


 :Laughing:  što su ti friške mamice :Smile:

----------


## sretna35

> što su ti friške mamice


i ne samo skroz friške i ja bih se tu mogla ubrojtiti baš si me nasmijala  :Laughing:  :Laughing: 

dobrojutro drage puce ja još uvijek razdragana od mojcine trudnoće odličnog raspoloženja svima šaljem la grande kiss  :Yes:

----------


## AuroraBlu

> Kakav to film dilate ? Neki kućni uradak ?


E Mimek, ne pišeš često, ali zato kad napišeš  :Laughing: 

*Mojca*, šta da ti kažem... čestitam ti i danas  :Smile:  Bit će to jedna vesela kavica preksutra! Jesi li javila u Cito?

----------


## Mojca

Dobro jutro najdraži forumu!  :Smile:  

*AB*, hvala na još jednom čestitanju... dobro dođe da me uvjeri da je sve to istina.  :Smile:   Jutros sam se probudila i pomislila da sam trudna i mrvu mi je stvarnije izgledalo nego jučer... još lebdim između sna i jave, neba i zemlje... sreća pa mi nos i dalje curi, pa se moram baviti njime, inače, tko zna kud bi na ovim lijepim  osjećajima odlepršala.  :Smile:  Probudila sam se, stisnula uz dragog i preplavio me osjećaj da je sve na svome mjestu... 

Zvala sam jučer Cito, dr. Š. je radio ujutro, zvala sam i sad, pa je sestra rekla da probam za pola sata.

----------


## *Nelly*

> Probudila sam se, stisnula uz dragog i preplavio me osjećaj da je sve na svome mjestu... 
> .



Lijepo rečeno  :Smile:   Čini se kao najbolji osjećaj na svijetu

----------


## Mojca

Da Nelly, meni je bio skroz nepoznat.. ili ga bar tako dugo nisam srela da sam ga već zaboravila  :Smile:  

Evo, zvala sam dr. Š., oduševljen je, presretan, na kraju me oslovio sa "ljube moja".  :Smile:   :Smile:  
Nastavljam s folacinom, andolom i utrićima. Za sinuse koji su od jučer do danas podivljali kaže da mogu uzeti Novocef ili Klavocin. I da mu sutra javim betu...

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Mojca*, si pila i dhea? Meni je to dao dr. p. i folacin (iako pijem od twinlaba već godinama praktički folnu)

----------


## Mojca

> *Mojca*, si pila i dhea? Meni je to dao dr. p. i folacin (iako pijem od twinlaba već godinama praktički folnu)


Nisam.

----------


## Mojca

Koja je zapravo razlika između folne i folacina?

----------


## AuroraBlu

sve je to isto, samo je razlika u proizvođaču i jačini. od twinlaba je 1 tabletica 800 mcg, od natural weltha (ili nekog drugog sličnog imena) je 400 mcg, a folacin (jadran galenski) je 5 grama!!! s tim da za folacin treba recept.

----------


## enya22

*Mojca* cestitam!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: Zelim ti skolsku trudnocu i uzivaj, uzivaj, uzivaj u svakom trenutku!  :Heart:  :Heart: 
~~~~~~~~ da se nastavi u revijalnom tonu i kod ostalih cekalica

----------


## Mojca

Tak sam si i mislila.  :Smile:  
Ja od danas krećem opet s Omegom. Ima tko kakva iskustva?

----------


## enya22

Ja sam Omegu uzimala jos prije prve trudnoce i nisam prestala ni sad u drugoj trudnoci, to je dobro za razvoj bebina mozga (i vida, sluha, itd.), a djeluje protuupalno, poboljsava imunitet, pa je super i za trudnice. Uz to uzimam i vitamin E. Folnu prvih 12 tjedana, a kasnije Elvital ili neki drugi kompleks vitamina.

----------


## rikikiki

Drage curke, počela sam raditi i jedva stignem otvoriti rodu, a kamoli pratiti sve što se događa. Evo, sad sam uhvatila malo vremena i što to vidim  :Very Happy:  divnu vijest ... Mojca, čestitam  :Very Happy:  Jako sam se razveselila i želim ti divnu i dosadnu trudnoću  :Zaljubljen: !!

Andream i ostale curke ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Heart: 

P.S. kad ću sljedeći puta otvoriti rodu, nadam se opet tako dobrim vijestima :Wink:

----------


## Sela

Jao *Mojca* dodje mi da ja odem u Cito.Jos jednom cestitke!

----------


## Mimek

> Ja od danas krećem opet s Omegom. Ima tko kakva iskustva?


Ja pijem Pregnital. Pila sam ga cijelu trudnoću i pijem ga i sad dok dojim. On ima i omega 3 i omega 6 i sve ostalo što ti treba u trudnoći. Meni preporučio MPO doktor, a u početku trudnoće sam isto pila Folacin. Mislim da ti je to uz zdravu prehranu sasvim dovoljno. Sretno Mojcek  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## sretna35

Ja sma pila toliko toga da jednom kada sam popila sve svoje dodtke odjednom dobila strahovit proljev, aonda sam to razdijelila u 3 smjene: ujutro aspirin 100, folna, prenatal od twinlaba, za ručak magnezij, omega, za večeru neki natrij citrat s okusom borovnice to sam navečer jer mi bilo najfinije (reko moj socijalni ginić da je to protiv hiperaktivne djece)

----------


## Marnie

Mojca, da li si prije 3 tjedna uopće razmišljala o tome kako ćeš se vrlo brzo raspitivati o folnoj i vitaminima u trudnoći  :Smile: ?! Tako sam sretna radi tebe i to nam je svima poticaj da ne zaboravimo kako nas sreća može čekati odmah iza ugla  :Smile: !

----------


## Mojca

Marnie draga... ni u snu!  :Smile:  
Jučer je netko pitao tko će mi voditi trudnoću... a ja ko pegla! Voditi trudnoću? Hmmmm.. Pa da, netko treba... au... ali tko..? Pa ja nemam pojma o tome. Priznajem da sam razmišljala kako ću stan preturiti... ali sve je to bilo "jednog dana"... 
Sad imam grizodušje za sve one pohane piliće iz Mercatora koje sam pojela ovih dana...  :Smile:  Zato sad kuham finu povrtnu juhicu, a na stolu redam vitamine, spirulinu, magmu i pravim plan uzimanja istih. 

Nadam se da će uskoro još koja beta, da... ovo je zbilja dokaz da sreća ponekad čeka iza ugla... kad se samo sjetim da sam već isplanirala postupke sve do 01/2012. Naravno... ima jedan dio mene koji još uvijek malo strepi, valjda je to normalno...  :Smile:  

p.s. 
Bila sam kod doktorice, kaže da je grlo ok, pluća isto,a se puno inhaliram i da nema potrebe za antibiotik! Juhuuuu!  :Smile:  
p.p.s.
malo sam zbrčkana, ha?  :Smile:

----------


## Jelena

Trudnički hormoni  :Smile:

----------


## glacova

Mojca,možda je stvar baš u tim pilićima! :Laughing:  I onom čipsu i čokoladama!
Sutra idem u Mercator! :Grin:

----------


## andream

cure, ja vam se ipak neću pridružiti na kavici jer ostajem doma, nekak brijem da bi baš u četvrtak mogao biti ključni trenutak (a i dr K mi je rekao da mirujem baš do čet, a da od petka mogu dizati i vreće cementa - pa ak se kod njih nešto gradi da mogu doć i na pripomoć  :Grin: ). 
Neka Mojca povuče što više cura za nos i da se nastavi niz s trudnicama u klubu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## rozalija

Mojca iskrene čestitke draga na lijepoj beti. Uživaj u trudnoći maksimalno.
Svim dragim curama puno pusica.
U studenom ove godine i ja se priključujem vašem klubu a nadam se sljedeće godine u ovo doba da idemo po našu drugu bebu u CITO kod dr. Š.

----------


## Mojca

Koja tišina danas ovdije vlada... nigdje nikoga. Nija valjda da ste strepile cijelo jutro kao ja.  :Smile:  

Moja beta se i više nego poduplala... sa 165,5 skočila na 437,8. 
Ne znam što da mislim... Mareeeee upomoć!  :Smile:

----------


## Mojca

Uuuu... kako sam nepismena... OVDJE a ne ovdije. :Embarassed:

----------


## sretna35

> Koja tišina danas ovdije vlada... nigdje nikoga. Nija valjda da ste strepile cijelo jutro kao ja.  
> 
> Moja beta se i više nego poduplala... sa 165,5 skočila na 437,8. 
> Ne znam što da mislim... Mareeeee upomoć!


sjajno, znači da se sve super razvija  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## mare41

Kako, Mojca, da ti pomognem, osim ovako :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: , bravo, sve ide kako treba!

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Mojca*, nemaš nikakav problem, bez brige  :Smile:

----------


## sara38

> Moja beta se i više nego poduplala... sa 165,5 skočila na 437,8.


To zvuči tako dobro  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: !!!

----------


## Mojca

> Kako, Mojca, da ti pomognem, osim ovako, bravo, sve ide kako treba!


Hvala Mare, hvala cure, mislila sam da se previše uduplalo!  :Smile:  
Da samo znate kako sam se jutros tresla... nisam članak od 3 pasusa bila u stanju pročitati.

----------


## aleksandraj

> Kako, Mojca, da ti pomognem, osim ovako, bravo, sve ide kako treba!


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~evo i ovdi za mojcu, ali i andreum i ostale,
AB, pa zar i folnu. Ja obisno s folnom pocnem nakon transfera

----------


## Charlie

*Mojca* čestitke na lijepom duplanju! I ja sam se bila zabrinula kad se moja utrostručila umjesto uduplala ali su me svi uvjeravali da je to odlično - i bilo je. 

Cure koje koristite DHEA, imam jedno pitanje. Jesu vam to preporučili doktori ili ste same pronašle tu info? Ima li koji MPO dr. kod nas koji propisuje DHEA?

----------


## Mojca

*Charlie*, hvala ti.  :Smile:  
Meni su u Citu preporučili i ostavili meni na volju da odlučim hoću li ga uzeti ili ne jer sam imala nalaz tog hormona i bio je prema gornjoj granici i nekako sam imala otpor prema tome da ga uzimam. Pa ga nisam uzimala.

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Charlie*, i meni je dr P.u Citu to preporučio, i to 3 tablete dnevno, minimum 6 tjedana. Inače u Zg. dr. Radončić kaže da ne može štetiti.

*Aleksandraj*, folnu treba piti bar mjesec dana prije trudnoće, tako da slobodno kreni odmah!

*Mojca*, joj da mi je tvoja briga...  :Smile:

----------


## Mojca

*AB*, još malo pa će i tebe moriti matematika duplanja!  :Smile:  
Nego, imam 2 menopura koja su mi ostala, mogu ti ih pokoloniti? Onak... da se dobra vibra prenese (zapravo unese) i kroz njih!  :Smile:  
 :Heart:

----------


## AuroraBlu

A hvala ti, ali bolje daj to nekom ko mora platit. ja ću svoje ionako dobit  :Smile:

----------


## AuroraBlu

PS. A vibra se prenjela sigurno i bez njih  :Smile:

----------


## Mojca

A da... zaboravih da si preko hzzo.

----------


## Mojca

> A hvala ti, ali bolje daj to nekom ko mora platit. ja ću svoje ionako dobit


Cure, koja želi dva menopura? Žao mi je da nemam više.

----------


## molu

malo kasnim  :Embarassed: 

al obožavam ovako padobranski uletavati na prekrasne vijesti...

... Mojca, iskrene čestitke na trudnoći i još ljepšem duplanju :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

~~~~~~~~~~ za urednu, dosadnu školsku trudnoću do kraja

----------


## aleksandraj

[ 
*Aleksandraj*, folnu treba piti bar mjesec dana prije trudnoće, tako da slobodno kreni odmah!

nagovjestas li mi to trudnocu ??? :Smile:  iz tvojih usta u bozje usi

----------


## AuroraBlu

> [ 
> *Aleksandraj*, folnu treba piti bar mjesec dana prije trudnoće, tako da slobodno kreni odmah!
> 
> nagovjestas li mi to trudnocu ??? iz tvojih usta u bozje usi


Pa nego šta, početak postupka računaš kao početak trudnoće  :Smile:

----------


## Jill

Mojca, čestitke do neba!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Marnie

Mojca kako lijepe brojčice, čestitam na duplanju bete i neka ide dalje samo tako - školski  :Very Happy: !!!

Meni je dr. R iz Vilija prepručio uzimanje DHEA negdje 3 mjeseca prije postupka - tada tek počinje djelovanje.

----------


## tikica_69

Mojca, beta je *WOOOOOOOOOOOOW *

----------


## Sela

*Mojca* beta je odlicna!!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## Mojca

Hvala curke, upravo sam i bolovanje otvorila. Sad se valjda mogu malo opustiti.  :Smile:  
Veselim se sutrašnjoj kavi, iako malo još kašljucam, došla bi... ako nekome to smeta, primam kritike i odgađam dolazak do sljedeće kave. U potpunosti razumijem.

----------


## *Nelly*

ummm sorry curke  ja ću vjerojatno imati koje pitanje i malo vas zagnjaviti koji put  : DHEA?  ak dobro shvaćam pomaže protiv neplodnosti? ak je tak onda se pitam zakaj meni dr nije to preporučio ,pogotovo kaj mi je AMH fakat  mizeran   :Sad:  
u kojem se to obliku uzima ?

----------


## tiki_a

Mojca, bravo i bravo, sve ide po planu  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 
Charlie  :Heart: , možda ipak oprezno s DHEA jer ti si nam mlada cura, možda da pitaš rikikiki, koliko se sjećam ona je uzimala tablete za sniženje DHEA...Mlađe od 40 g. bi ga trebale prvo izmjeriti.

----------


## sretna35

cure baš vam zavidim na kavici uz 8 sati uredsko-terenskog rada, mog Vedrana, 3Xtjedno vježbanja, fuš posla na fakultetu, Gordanovog nogometa i Vedrijeve igraonice nikako sastat kraj s krajem, a tako bih voljela na kavicu s vama joj.... :Sad:

----------


## taca70

Nelly, neka istraživanja su pokazala da DHEA kao "hormon mladosti" poboljšava kvalitetu js ako se uzima min.3mj po 75mg/dnevno ali neka pokazuju da je to sve samo marketing i da nema učinka. Eh kad bi mi čekale da nam sve dr. preporuči.... :Grin: 
Mojca, jako mi se sviđa tvoja beta. Ovih dana vas pratim brzinski, nemojte zamjeriti. Pusa svima.

----------


## zlatta

mojca, kakva krasna beta !!!

a gdje nabavljate DHEA? u ljekarni ili? i kako se zove proizvod?

----------


## *Nelly*

> Nelly, neka istraživanja su pokazala da DHEA kao "hormon mladosti" poboljšava kvalitetu js ako se uzima min.3mj po 75mg/dnevno ali neka pokazuju da je to sve samo marketing i da nema učinka. Eh kad bi mi čekale da nam sve dr. preporuči....
> .


tenk ju  :Smile:  A baš, misliš ak keširaš kod privatnika da će ti taj nekaj reć,onda ispada da ih isto zaboli cipela i da moraš bit "dosadan"   :Rolling Eyes: 
Note to myself: počet bit "dosadna" :Laughing:

----------


## tlatincica

Mojca, tek sad vidim! Čestitam!!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## m arta

Mojca, super duplanje!!!!!!

----------


## mare41

sretna, samo nam vadi mast... :Smile: 
Nelly, koliki je AMH? Kad ćeš opet u postupak? Šta je reko dr? Dođeš popodne na kavu?

----------


## maja_st

Baš mi je žao što neću razveseliti ovaj forum "starih koka", nisam izdržala do petka i bete, jutros test pokazao ----------- ko kuća.......

----------


## Marnie

maja_st :Love: .

----------


## Mojca

> maja_st.


 :Heart:

----------


## Charlie

*maja_st* žao mi je...
*tiki_a* hvala za info, pitat ću rikikiki, a možda i dr., nisam ni ja sklona uzimat nešto na svoju ruku.

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Zlatta*, dhae od Kal-a kod nas možeš potražit u ljekarnama. Košta 140 kn (60 kaps). Ja sam ga jučer kupila i počela pit, ali nisam oduševljena - isto mislim da bi prvo trebalo pogledati vrijednosti iz krvi (kao što je Mojca napravila) pa onda odlučiti.... Vi sad kažete 3 mjeseca minimalno, a meni doktor rekao 6 tjedana  :Smile: 

*Majo*, sljedeći put mora biti plus!

Pa danas ćemo upoznati nove cure na kavi, veselim se   :Smile:

----------


## vikki

*Majo*, žao mi je  :Heart: 
*Mojca*, super duplanje!!
Cure  :Heart:

----------


## mare41

majo, bit će, drži se! :Love: 
Nego, Mojca, ima li ljučibaste boje? :Smile:

----------


## linalena

maja_st    :Love:  

Mojca   :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 




> Nego, Mojca, ima li ljučibaste boje?


prvo se pitah li pitah, kaj kakva ljubičasta a onda  :Idea:  da , da simptome na sunce

I pitanjce: taj Old Pharmacy, je dole na zelenom valu ispod cvjetnog????? Ja nema šanse da dođem prije 6.15-pol7

----------


## mare41

linalena, da, tamo je i samo ti dođi u pola 7

----------


## Mojca

E sad...  :Smile:  
Boja je tamnija nego je bila kad sam prvi put pogledala a ima tome tjedan dana, ali ljubičasta nije.  :Smile:  Zagasito crvena, ide prema purpurnoj. Tak nekak. I da, sedefasta je. To je bila i na prvom gledanju pred tjedan dana, ali tad je bila nježno crvena, a sad je već iskusno crvena.  :Smile:

----------


## Mojca

Kašljem ko konj, pol noći nisam spavala od kašlja, a drugu polovicu sam halucinirala da mi neki gmazovi koje imaju rep od nanizanih perli gmižu ispod jastuka. 
Mislim da to ne spada u simptome, to sam samo ja.  :Laughing:

----------


## maja_st

hvala na svim  :Love: 

svima želim puno uspjeha u postupcima .....

----------


## sretna35

*maja_st* žao mi je

cure uživajte

----------


## sara38

*Maja_st*  :Love:  :Heart: !

----------


## sara38

E da, komadi uživajte u kafenisanju i nazdravite novoj i budućim trudnicama!

----------


## linalena

Eto malog izvješća, prije kavice
Doktor me stavio ne listu!!!!! (prije je govorio da će me staviti tek za 3 mjeseca)
Do tada teramo smrzliće i koji prirodnjak, obećaje da ću prije ljeta u stumulaciju.
I da , promijenio mi terapiju, ak sam dobro zapamtila, gonali i cetroide????

Uff ali ja ću od sada pa do ljeta svaki mjesec biti na SD, kaj je s mojim sexualnim životom, uffffffffffff, a ja volim spavati pa ona rana buđenja mi nisu baš legla, možda da se preselimo bliže. JOJ ajd K*** ne cvikaj, idemo dalje............................

----------


## Marnie

linalena, super vijest  :Smile: .

----------


## *Nelly*

> s
> Nelly, koliki je AMH? Kad ćeš opet u postupak? Šta je reko dr? Dođeš popodne na kavu?


AMh 2,5, od ovog tjedna uz Stediril pikam jednom tjedno Brevactid, kontrola  pri kraju kartice (cca 3tj) . Onda bi trebao nastupiti Merional 5x/dne i molit Boga da ovaj put ne prekine stimulaciju.
Dr kaže da će bit teško dobiti više stanica al da kolko je vidio Brevactid pomaže u cijelo priči. Živi bili pa vidjeli :Rolling Eyes: 
Sam mi nije jasno zašto je prvo reko da ćemo ići sa manjom stimulacijom (prije sam dobivala 3x Menopur) a sad mi šibne 5 kom :O
Jednom ću se pridružiti no nemogu danas hvala na pozivu  :Smile:

----------


## Mimek

> Kašljem ko konj, pol noći nisam spavala od kašlja, a drugu polovicu sam halucinirala da mi neki gmazovi koje imaju rep od nanizanih perli gmižu ispod jastuka. 
> Mislim da to ne spada u simptome, to sam samo ja.



o da noćne more su sigurni simptomi trudnoće, bar meni i to vrlo dugo, ali kad se probudiš i sjetiš se buše sve je ok  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Mojca

> o da noćne more su sigurni simptomi trudnoće, bar meni i to vrlo dugo, ali kad se probudiš i sjetiš se buše sve je ok


O shit!  :Smile:  Ionako svašta sanjam, ustajem po noći i svašta pričam u snu. Jadan moj dragi... za njega nespavanje već počinje.  :Grin:

----------


## andream

cure, nadam se da je kava u tijeku i da je veselo.
nego, što mislite o samo dva mjeseca pauziranja između stimuliranih, čujem da to prakticira dr A na VV jer je kao drugi put možebitna bolja reakcija (slučaj pacijentice 35+)? nisam sigurna da bih na to pristala, mislim da tijelo ipak treba odmor (meni recimo paše svakih 5-6 mjeseci jer imam gotovo pa istu, ako ne i bolju reakciju pod femarom nego pod stimulacijom). radi li se to i drugdje?
I da - maja, žao mi je ali evo ~~~~~~~~~ za novu pobjedu.

----------


## tiki_a

maja_st, žao mi je  :Sad:   :Sad:   :Heart: 
linalena bravo za listu!
Mojca, vidim veselo je kod tebe  :Smile: 
sara38 sprema li se nešto?
Cure  :Heart:

----------


## tiki_a

E, da, stigla M 22. d.c., probat ću se naručiti na uzv za 7 dana.

----------


## taca70

Andream, mislis na pravu stimulaciju ili ove s Klomifenima ili femarom? U Americi sibaju stimulirane sa samo jednim ciklusom pauze. Ja sam 2x isla nakon 3mj i to s turbo jakim stimulacijama. Tri doktora rekla da je to ok.

----------


## andream

da, mislila sam baš na full stimulaciju. baš me to sad čudi, mislila sam da je neki minimum 4 mjeseca. Ili to kod nas starijih koka i nije tako bitno?

----------


## m arta

andream, kod nas starijih koka je dovoljno dva mjeseca između dva stim postupka, kako su meni dr-i rekli.

----------


## sretna35

dobro jutro, evo kavice  :Coffee:  za jutarnje kafenisanje; pretpostavljam bilo je veselo i dugo ste se zadržale sinoć kad još nema nikakvog izvještajčića...

*klupske čeklaice bete* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~neka bete budu pozitivne

----------


## andream

tiki, samo hrabro naprijed. očekujemo ubrzo izvještaj  :Smile:  srećom pa imaš kratke cikluse, stvarno se brzo sve dešava.
cure, čekamo izvještaj s kavice...

----------


## Mojca

Jutro cuke, zapravo dobar vam dan.  :Smile:  
Jutrošnja beta je 985,2. Malo me zbunjuje taj neujednačeni rast: 165,5 pa 437,8 i sad 985,2. 
Faktor rasta između prve (165,5) i druge (437,8) je 2,65 a između druge (437,8)  i Treće (985,2) je 2,25. To je ok?

----------


## mare41

Mojca, i mi bi sve takav rast i porast :Smile: , kiss školskoj trudnici!

----------


## Mojca

> Mojca, i mi bi sve takav rast i porast, kiss školskoj trudnici!


Držim svima fige da bude tako!

Hvala ti Mare, sad sam s kalkulatorom u ruci prešla preko topica koji se bavim rastom bete i skontala da nema pravila.  :Smile:

----------


## Charlie

*Mojca* nemoj se s tim zamarati (gle ja ti govorim a sama sam si crtala graf svoje tri bete i projicirala trend vrijednost, isto me mučila stopa rasta ali zato znam da nema veze). I da, beta što je višlja raste sporije, sad se opusti i uživaj u trudnoći!!!
*tiki_a* sretan start ti želim! I ja krećem ovaj mjesec opet.

Kak je bilo na kavici jučer? Skoro sam vam upala ali nisam htjela bez najave...

----------


## mare41

Charlie, ne treba se najavljivati na kave :Smile: , samo dođi drugi put. Bilo je veselo, ponosne smo na našu trudnicu, upoznale smo novu članicu-linalenu i najbolje je što se opet brzo vidimo :Smile: !.
tiki, navijam za super dobar UZV :Smile: .

----------


## Mojca

Da Tiki, za dobar UZV i sve ostalo! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Jel' se moje vibrice sad broje duplo?  :Smile:  

Hvala ti Charlie, lakše mi je kad znam da nisam jedina! Evo neću više, obećavam!  :Smile:

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Mojca*, tvoje vibrice se sad možda broje i x3  :Smile: 

*Tiki*, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za lijepi folikulić na uzv!

I svima za sve ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## glacova

[QUOTE=AuroraBlu;1812079]*Mojca*, tvoje vibrice se sad možda broje i x3  :Smile: 

Baš si mi otela rečenicu! 
Hura za Matildu i Đuru!!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## aleksandraj

[QUOTE=glacova;1812188]


> *Mojca*, tvoje vibrice se sad možda broje i x3 
> 
> Baš si mi otela rečenicu! 
> Hura za Matildu i Đuru!!!


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## tiki_a

> Mojca, i mi bi sve takav rast i porast, kiss školskoj trudnici!


POTPISUJEM!
Charlie, i ti uskoro u akciji  :Klap: 
Što se pauze tiče, dr. uvijek kaže min. 3 mjeseca, ja sam imala min. 4 mj. pauze između stimuliranih.
andream, malo sam te izgubila  :Smile:

----------


## andream

evo me tiki, tu sam...
baš sam napisala u rubrici Nakon transfera da od popodnevna kao da imam rakića u trbuhu - svako malo me štipka i govori "sad sam tu... ili nisam?"  :Smile:  baš lagana probadanja eto samo za igru živaca taman kad se mislim opustiti...

----------


## tiki_a

Moram priznati da lijepo zvuči. Uvijek je bolje kad se nešto osjeti, makar se bolje osjećamo, događa se nešto~~~~~

----------


## andream

Točno tako. Ja sam sretna kad bude bilo što, pa makar boluckanje, probadanje, bingo bi bio recimo neki lagani krvavi tragić sedmi ili osmi dan, e to bi stvarno bio san snova  :Smile:

----------


## aleksandraj

joooj, pa andream, pa to super zvuci

----------


## Mojca

Andream, ja bi rekla da te to štipka jedan škorpiončić (astrološki gledano)  :Wink:  Samo nek' štipka.  :Smile:  ~~~~~~~~~

----------


## sretna35

*andream* za tvog škorpiončića ili škorpionku

*mojca* super samo tako dalje

*Charile* za dobitni postupak ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## andream

već jednu škorpionku imam doma, ako bude još jedan/jedna, mogu ravno iz kuće van... šalim se naravno, ma nitko sretniji od mene  :Smile:

----------


## rikikiki

> već jednu škorpionku imam doma, ako bude još jedan/jedna, mogu ravno iz kuće van... šalim se naravno, ma nitko sretniji od mene


Držim fige za taj scenarij, ti, tm i dva mala škorpiončića  :Wink:  :Heart:

----------


## sretna35

cure dobra vam nedjelja  :Heart:

----------


## linalena

Nije baš lijepa ali nije ni jako ružna. Ja prijepodne provela u šetnji s pesekom, jedva čekam kavice na Bundeku.

Jako mi je drago da sam upoznale dio ekipe, pasalo mi je popričati sa ženama koje mi neće odmah reći opusti se, nemoj razmišlajti, nemoj brojati, uff znate već što sve. A ja tako teško pamtim imena da naravno nisam zapamtila koga sam sve upoznala. Ak se ne varam Marnie (po peseku) i Mare. Sorry komadi, trebati će mi neko vrijeme, pusa velka

----------


## tiki_a

sretna35 i tebi nek' bude dobra  :Heart: 
Od mojih frendica koka koje su u postupku nema dobrih vijesti, *B* ima negativan test, 2 lijepa zametka iz FET-a i simpatični simptomi, *A* transfer u CITO slab zametak  :Sad:

----------


## Mojca

Tiki_a, si dogovorila uzv?

----------


## tiki_a

Mojca, nisam još jer sam imala u čet/petak gužvu na poslu pa ujutro nisam mogla nazvati, poslije podne nisu radili. Zvrcnut ću sutra za dogovor za uzv u četvrtak poslije podne ili petak ujutro. Uživaj nam! Kako je s poslom, jesi se uspjela odmaknuti od stresa?

----------


## ina33

*Mojca*, čestitam  :Smile: ))))!!!! Beta ti super raste, nema veze ako je 2,5 ili 3 puta veća, problem je samo ako je manja od duplo, to se više puta tu pokazalo da završava s missedovima, ali dok se dupla više od duplo, it's OK, bez obzira koliko to više bilo.

----------


## Mojca

Hvala ti Ina!  :Smile:  

Tiki_a, pitaš za posao? Gotovo da sam se skroz isključila. Malo me gnjave, ali ih uspješno otkantavam. Nešto sitno radim, ali minimalno. Fakat je neobično kako u jednom trenu misliš da će se "sve" srušiti bez tebe a u drugom ti je posve svejedno ako se i sruši. 
Držim ti fige da uzv pokaže nešto lijepo.  :Smile:

----------


## zedra

> *Mojca*, čestitam ))))!!!! Beta ti super raste, nema veze ako je 2,5 ili 3 puta veća, problem je samo ako je manja od duplo, to se više puta tu pokazalo da završava s missedovima, ali dok se dupla više od duplo, it's OK, bez obzira koliko to više bilo.


Mojca cestitam!! Što se bete tice, tvoja je genijalna... Ali eto, moja se nije duplala (prvi porast 65%, drugi 92 %) i sada sam trudna 12 tjedana  :Heart: ...Uglavnom ,ispada da je "obavezno duplanje bete u 48 h" dezinformacija, tj. poželjan je minimalni porast od 65% u 48 sati do vrijednosti bete od oko 1200, kasnije još sporije. A kraći period duplanja od 48 sati ne smeta, cak naprotiv  :Smile: 
P.S.Nadam se da neću uletiti u ovu statistiku što Ina spominje!! Kiss

----------


## tiki_a

Mojca, super si to napisala, vezano za posao, e baš lijep osjećaj!

----------


## glacova

:Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
evo,umjesto kavice,malo veselja za sve nas u ovo tmurno jutro!

----------


## Mojca

Glacova, meni to tvoje veselje izgleda ko gimnastika.  :Laughing:

----------


## glacova

Grupna gimnastika,može! Od toga raste DHEA! On raste i od pojedinačne,da ne bi bilo zabune!

----------


## Mojca

:Smile:

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Ina*, isprazni inbox  :Smile: 

*Mojca i Glacova* - hvala što vježbate i za mene  :Smile: 

*Andream*, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za škorpione!
*Tiki,* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za obećavajući uzv!

----------


## ina33

AB, ispraznila.

----------


## sretna35

cure nemam šta pametnije dok sam na čekanju jesenskog vlakića pa vam šaljem Valentinovske poljupce (iako sam na Face-u član grupe protiv Valentinova) :Kiss:  :Kiss:  :Kiss:

----------


## Nikolina-Zagreb

Na današnjem pregledu mi trebate držati fige, jer mi se malo priča zakomplicirala, kako to obično zna biti, a nadam se da će u konačnici sve biti OK. Ah! Dug je put od 40 tjedana i treba imati strpljenja i živaca za sve 'ups and downs'.
Prije 2 tj., u VI tj. trudnoće mi je dr rekao da imam uz 1 punu i 1 praznu GV koja će najvjerojatnije propasti i izazvati tamno krvarenje i izgleda da se to i počelo događati prije dva dana. Uglavnom, od subote imam u kombinaciji crveni i smeđi iscijedak, čula sam se s dr i rekao da dođem i da će mi barem prepisati Utrogestan i pregledati me, iako se ništa puno ne bi, kaže, promijenilo i da dođem sutra, kada sam naručena. Srećom, u pitanju je kvalitetni doktor, pa imam povjerenja, no, s obziorm na situaciju, bojim se i razmišljati o najgorem. Ah!

----------


## Mojca

Nikolina, držm fige!

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Nikolina* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da sve bude ok

----------


## sara38

Nikolina samo hrabro..........

----------


## Mimek

Nikolina  :Zaljubljen:  bit će sve ok samo miruj da mrvica ostane

----------


## tiki_a

Oho, sretna35 čeka jesenski vlakić  :Klap: 
Nikolina, znači mogli su biti dvojčeki i to prirodno, dakle! ~~~~~~~šaljem za bebicu koja se dobro primila
Kad će se zeljana javiti? ~~~~~~

----------


## ina33

*Nikolina*, ako te može išta utješiti, i ja i moja kuma, ja u FET-u, moja kuma prirodno, nakon klomifena, imale smo 2 GV. Obama su obje rasle negdje do 5. mjeseca trudnoće i nisu radile nikakve probleme - moja je bila blighted ovum, na UZV-u se vidjela kao rastuća mekana crna šupljina, bila je nekako elastična, za razliku od ove druge pune GV. Isto je bilo i mojoj kumi, doduše, obama bez krvarenja. Držim palčeve!

----------


## Marnie

nikolina~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za mrvicu da ostane tako žilava  :Smile: .

----------


## sretna35

*nikolina* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~za tvoju mrvicu

----------


## mare41

Nikolina ~~~~~~~~~~~ :Heart:

----------


## Nikolina-Zagreb

Kratko da se javim s mobitela. Ipak je bio spontani, zametak se nije razvijao, ostao je na 3 mm, vj. zbog 1 hematoma, u bolnici je sinoć napravljena kiretaža, ja sam sad OK.

----------


## Jelena

Nikolina  :Love: 
Jako mi je žao.

----------


## linalena

Nikolina   :Love:  :Love:  žao mi je jako, brzo se Sunce pa ćemo dalje  :Zaljubljen: 


Dobrojutro  :Coffee: 

Svima puno ~~~~~~~~~~~ i puno  :Love:

----------


## mare41

Nikolina, jako mi je žao, drži se!

----------


## andream

Nikolina, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za tebe.

----------


## sretna35

> Kratko da se javim s mobitela. Ipak je bio spontani, zametak se nije razvijao, ostao je na 3 mm, vj. zbog 1 hematoma, u bolnici je sinoć napravljena kiretaža, ja sam sad OK.


drago mi je da si ti OK  :Love:  to je jako važno za nastavak borbe  :Yes:

----------


## Charlie

*Nikolina*, žao mi je

----------


## Mojca

Nikolina, jako mi je žao. 
 :Love:

----------


## sara38

Nikolina  :Love:  :Heart:

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Nikolina*  :Sad:

----------


## rozalija

Nikolina žao mi je draga. :Love:  :Love:

----------


## enya22

*Nikolina* jako mi je zao!  :Love:

----------


## glacova

Znam da svi ovo već znamo,ali možda nekom pomogne pronaći rješenje!

Sterilitet – smanjena plodnost

Mnoga istraživanja su pokazala da se kod određenog broja parova koji ne mogu imati dece, mogu idetifikovati imunski faktori kao uzroci bračne neplodnosti. Uglavnom se radi o parovima kod kojih su sva ispitivanja pokazala dobre parametre plodnosti, kao što su normalan spermogram i spermocitogram, prohodni jajovodi, ovulatorni ciklusi, normalan hormonski status kod oba partnera i sl. U ovakvim slučajevima do oplodnje najčešće dolazi, a ponekad i do odbacivanja tek usađenog embriona. Sve se događa u drugoj polovini ciklusa, tako da “menstrualno” krvarenje dolazi na vreme. Ovakve “mini” pobačaje je relativno teško dokazati, naročito zbog toga što krvarenje ne izostaje ili kasni svega nekoliko dana. Druga, takođe relativno česta mogućnost za sterilitet uzrokovan imunskim faktorima, je ta da antispermatozoidna antitela iz sekreta grlića, materice ili jajovoda ometaju kontakt između jajne ćelije i spermatozoida.

I muski faktori mogu da budu odgovorni i za seriju pobačaja i trudnoću u kojoj se embrion ne razvija ili je on uginuo. U ovakvim slučajevima trudnoća se do određene starosti razvija normalno, da bi se na nekom kontrolnom ultrazvučnom pregledu ustanovilo da se plod nije razvio ili je već uginuo. Jedna od najdramatičnijih mogućnosti je kada trudnica naglo prokrvari, dobije bolove i na kraju trudnoću završi pobačajem.

Danas je poznato da najznačajniju ulogu u razvijanju imunskog steriliteta i serijskih pobačaja imaju takozvane ćelije “prirodne ubice” (eng. Natural Killer) ili NK ćelije. Glavni zadatak ovih ćelija je eliminisanje tumorskih, virusima zaraženih i transplantiranih ćelija, ali se one mogu aktivirati u trudnoći i “prepoznati” ćelije posteljice kao strane. Jednom aktivirane, NK ćelije se “prileljuju” za posteljične ćelije i izlučuju jednu veoma toksičnu supstancu (citokin TNF-α). Ovaj citokin ubija ćelije posteljice, usporava ili ometa pravilan razvoj embriona i može dovesti do razvijanja anomalija, smrti ploda i pobačaja. Neki autori, pojavu “lepljenja” NK ćelija za posteljične ćelije nazivaju “dodirom smrti” ili “poljupcem smrti” .

Jedan od uzroka za ponovljene neuspešne pokušaje IVF može biti sadržan u neadekvatnoj regulaciji majčinog imunskog sistema. Dobra imunoterapijska priprema za IVF od strane reproduktivnog imunologa značjno povećava šanse za uspeh ove metode.

Poremećaji regulacije imunskog sistema trudnice mogu uslediti i kasnije, u relativno odmakloj trudnoći (više od 16 nedelja), kada se manifestuju kao sindrom povišenog krvnog pritiska, pojava proteina u mokraći i otoka. I u ovim situacijama gotovo odlučujuću ulogu imaju TNF-α, NK ćelije, njihova agresija na posteljicu i smanjivanje kapaciteta posteljice da ishrani plod. Ovakve trudnoće se mogu završiti kao “veliki” spontani pobačaj ili prevremeni porođaj, kao i zastojem u rastu ploda, pa čak i iznenadnom smrću ploda.

Do nedavno se pretpostavljalo da su poremećaji imunske regulacije i tolerancije posteljice i ploda u trudnoći povezani samo sa problemima koji se tiču same trudnoće. *Međutim, najnovija istraživanja su pokazala da skoro svi ispadi imunske prirode koji se dešavaju kod trudnice mogu ostaviti “otisak” na razvijanje i funkcionisanje imunskog sistema ploda. Jednostavnije rečeno, alergijske ili autoimunske bolesti deteta mogu biti manje ili više povezane sa poremećajima imunoregulacije majčinog imunskog* *sistema u trudnoću*. Osim toga, “slaba otpornost” deteta prema raznim uzročnicima infekcija može biti povezana sa stanjem imunskog sistema majke tokom trudnoće.

U razvijanju netolerancije majčinog imunskog sistema prema posteljici i plodu mogu učestvovati mnogi faktori. Najčešće su to virusne i ostale infekcije, uzimanje lekova koji menjaju način funkcionisanja imunskog sistema, urođena agresivnost imunskog sistema ili nedostaci u mehanizmima komunikacije i “prigušivanja” imunskih ćelija u pripremnim fazama za trudnoću i samoj trudnoći.

Sterilitet muškaraca takođe može biti prouzrokovan imunskim faktorima. Skoro sve infekcije, povrede ili druga oboljenja testisa pokreću autoimunsko zapaljenje testisa i produkciju antispermatozoidnih antitela. Ova antitela mogu oštetiti spermatozoide, smanjiti im pokretiljivost, otpornost, ili onemogućiti vezivanje spermatozoida za jajnu ćeliju.

U ovom tekstu su navedeni i ukratko definisani samo osnovni problemi reproduktivne imunologije, jedne relativno nove biomedicinske grane koja uspešno objedinjuje problematiku ginekolgije i imunologije. U tzv. zapadnom svetu postoje institucije koje se bave isključivo problematikom reproduktivne imunologije. U poslednjih deset godina izgrađeno je na stotine terapijskih protokola lečenja reproduktivnih problema imunske etiologije, uključujući terapiju citokinima, prostaglandinima, hormonima, faktorima rasta, kortikosteroidima, selektivnim inhibitorima sinteze prostglandina, imunopotencijacijom partnerovim leukocitima i td.

*Na kraju treba reći da je efikasnost reproduktivne imunologije, njenih protokola i metoda u lečenju bračne neplodnosti ili ponovljenih spontanih pobačaja prilično velika*. Naravno, pre nego što se primeni bilo kakav imunoterapijski protokol potrebno je precizno identifikovati i dokazati imunske faktore kao uzročnike bračne neplodnosti.

Od nasih proizvoda za probleme sa sterilitetom preporucujemo preparad Primed 10 forte u cijem sastavu se nalaze polen i matični mleč koji su jako dobri za povećanje plodnost

Ako je neko zainteresiran za taj proizvod ima broj od dobavljača na njihovoj stranici.Ja sam ga naručila za sebe.
Ovo je njihova stranica
http://www.primarna-medicina.com/o/primed-10/
(ako ovo spada u reklamu,molim obrisati,ja mogu broj dati na pp)

----------


## tiki_a

Nikolina  :Sad:   :Sad:

----------


## Marnie

Nikolina tako mi je žao, drži se :Love:

----------


## glacova

> drago mi je da si ti OK  to je jako važno za nastavak borbe


X

----------


## ina33

*Nikolina*, jako mi je žao, ali mi je i drago da si dobro!

----------


## aleksandraj

[QUOTE=Marnie;1815071]Nikolina tako mi je žao, drži se :Love: [/QUOT
Nikolina ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## sretna35

cure kako neobično za klub 39+ aktivnosti nema još od jučer u 16:42

evo ja želim dooobro jutro svima i kuham kavicu  :Coffee:  svima, a najfiniju za našu* Mojcu* frišku trudnicu

----------


## maja_st

Dobro jutro svima.....*sretna35* hvala na kavi......vidim da je vedran živ i zdrav i da si raaano ujutro budna.....

----------


## linalena

Hvala na kavici, mmm baš paše, ja ostala bez mlijeka

----------


## Charlie

Ja sam samo "pridruženi" član ali sam aktivna - evo danas prvi UZ da vidimo ima li čega na vidiku. Ne moram vam ni reći da je lagana nervozica u zraku od jutra...brrr.
*andream* kad je beta? ~~~~~~~~

----------


## enya22

Dobro jutro!
I ja saljem carobne ~~~~~~~~ za sve!
*Charlie* super, vec si ponovno u akciji! ~~~~~~~ za dobar razvoj situacije! :Heart: 
*andream* ~~~~~~~~~ jos malo do bete, pa za malog/malu skorpioncica/skorpionku!
Ja danas idem na kontrolu u rodiliste, danas smo 39+1, uskoro cu upoznati svog malog frajera br. 2!

----------


## Mimek

> Ja danas idem na kontrolu u rodiliste, danas smo 39+1, uskoro cu upoznati svog malog frajera br. 2!


 :Zaljubljen:  sretno

andream ~~~~~~~~

----------


## Gabi

*Sretna*, hvala na kavici  :Heart: . Malo sam se isključila iz svega i tek sam sad projurila po vašim postovima.
*Mojca* č e s t i t a m  :Very Happy: 
*Andream* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart: 
*Enya*, ~~~~~~~~~~~ za lagani porod 
*Nikolina*, žao mi je  :Love: 

~~~~~~~~~~~~ i za sve one koje su u niskom staru
ma,  :Kiss:  cijelom klubu

----------


## ina33

> sretno
> 
> andream ~~~~~~~~


Sretno, enya!!!! 

Vibrice svim curama!!!

----------


## tiki_a

Opa Charlie, brza si, brza! ~~~~~~za uzv; kako je prošlo?
andream~~~~~~+
enya sitno broji  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## zeljana

Drage moje...vidim da je bilo dosta aktivnosti, dok sam bila u bolnici. Sad ne mogu da pohvatama sve, ali evo prvo javljam u klub 39+, da sam se porodila  :Very Happy: , djecak, ziv i zdrav :Heart:  mama se oporavlja od carskog i cim budem bolje, nastavljam da vas bodrim i pratim u svim vasim borbama.
Puno pusa od nas :Love:

----------


## mare41

zeljana, čestitke, mali čovjek je stigao :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## m arta

željana, čestitke!!!!!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Mojca

Zeljana, bravo!  :Very Happy: 

Dječaku  :Zaljubljen:  a tebi brz oporavak.

----------


## ina33

Čestitam  :Smile: !!!!!!

----------


## aleksandraj

zeljana, godiste cestitke tebi i tm, a djecaku velika dobrodoslca

----------


## taca70

Zeljana, čestitam! 
Enya, ~~~~~~
Nikolina,  :Love:

----------


## goga69

Cestitke za mama Zeljanu i puno radosti i srece sa majusnim deckicem!! :Very Happy:

----------


## tiki_a

Oooooooo, evo konačno i zeljane, čestitam mamici  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  i  :Zaljubljen:  za dečkića.

----------


## tiki_a

Charlie  :Cekam:  :Cekam:

----------


## Mimek

zeljana čestitamo  :Very Happy:  i brz oporavak tebi, a prilagodbu na ovaj svijet malom dječaku  :Heart:

----------


## Mojca

Žao mi je da upadam u ovaj lijepi niz čestitiki, ali moram: Andram, ajd počisti inbox.  :Smile:

----------


## sretna35

*enya22* za najljepšsi susret s malenim momčićem br. 2 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Heart: 

*željana* iskrene čestitke na malenom princu  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

*andream* 

*Charlie* sretno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Heart:

----------


## enya22

Krenulo je... napuknuo vodenjak i cini se da uskoro upoznajem svog sincica!

----------


## fjora

ajde enya22, drzi se! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## mare41

> ajde enya22, drzi se! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


 X

----------


## andream

> Žao mi je da upadam u ovaj lijepi niz čestitiki, ali moram: Andram, ajd počisti inbox.


Očišćeno.  :Smile:

----------


## andream

I ja ću ovdje za Enyu - rano ujutro već je bila na pripremi na SD, otvorena 3 cm... vjerujem da će susret biti brz i naravno predivan ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Charlie

*Zeljana* mamice čestitam!!!
*Enya* ~~~~~ još malo i David je tu!

Kod mene su na vidiku 3 folikula, znači nastavljamo! Iskreno bilo me strah da će biti nula. *Tiki*, da brza sam, ali to je - na žalost...prošli ciklus samo 18 dana  :Shock:  
Ti si danas na UZ? Sretno!!!!

*andream* ~~~~~~

----------


## ina33

Enya, ~~~~~~!!!!

----------


## sara38

*Željana* iskrene čestitke  :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen: ! (sjetim se tebe, termin nam je trebao biti u isto vrijeme.....)
*Enya* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Heart: !

----------


## Mojca

> Enya, ~~~~~~!!!!


X

----------


## Gabi

Željana i Enya, čestitam!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Charlie

Enyin David brzinski stigao u 9:50  :Heart:  !!!

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Enya*, pa čestitam  :Very Happy:  ovo je stvarno bilo brzinski

Vibrice svima za sve ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Mojca

> *enya*, pa čestitam :-d ovo je stvarno bilo brzinski
> 
> vibrice svima za sve ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


xxx!

----------


## m arta

Enya, čestitke!!!!!!

----------


## Mimek

evo da i tu čestitamo enyi na prinovi  :Very Happy: 

brz oporavak  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Marnie

> *enya*, pa čestitam :-d ovo je stvarno bilo brzinski
> 
> vibrice svima za sve ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


xxx

----------


## aleksandraj

> *Enya*, pa čestitam  ovo je stvarno bilo brzinski
> 
> Vibrice svima za sve ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


Cestitke i nasoj Enyi

----------


## glacova

> Željana i Enya, čestitam!


X

----------


## Denny

*Enya, čestitam od srca!!!*  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## tiki_a

enya bravo za ranojutarnje javljanje i Č E S T I T A M  :Very Happy:  :Zaljubljen: 
Charlie  :Klap:  za tri, jel' femara u pitanju?
andream, kad će ta beta?~~~~~~~~
Moj uzv sutra je upitan, s mamom danas nije bilo dobro tako da ću vjerojatno odustati od prirodnjaka.

----------


## andream

tiki, žao mi je zbog mame, ~~~~~~~~~~~ da bude sve kako treba.
Betu ću vaditi jedino ako test bude pozitivan, a kad će test.... hmmm, ne znam. Trebao bi u nedjelju, nadam se da ću imati hrabrosti navečer.

----------


## taca70

Enya, čestitam i zavidim na brzini.
Ja jutros nakon skoro 3 sata čekanja na UZV saznala da imam cistu na desnom jajniku što je uz kontracepciju prilično neobično tako da je moj postupak opet pod upitnikom. Trebam 2.dc doći na kontrolu pa ćemo valjda biti malo pametniji.

----------


## Mojca

*Taco*, držim fige da sve bude po planu.  :Heart:

----------


## sretna35

*enya* čestitam  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

*taca70¸*za dobar razvoj situacije

*Charlie* za veselu trojku da ti donesu uspjeh

----------


## taca70

> *Taco*, držim fige da sve bude po planu.


 :Grin:  Moj plan se odavno više ne može planirati. Već sam imala sličnu situaciju, prvo dva puta odgoda zbog ciste pa onda u pola postupka prekid zbog ciste na drugom jajniku. Rekla sam da ću nakon svega tražiti dg PTSP. Bez uvrede, ali ima nas još ovdje koje smo zrele za tu dijagnozu.

----------


## Miki76

Taca draga  :Love: .
Vjerujem da si već luda od svega. (Ja bih bila na tvom mjestu.) 
Pa nikako da dočekaš taj postupak!  :Mad: 
Drži se!

----------


## Mojca

Taco, po planu ili van svakog plana, želim ti, kako Tikica kaže "mirisni smotuljak" koji će izbrisati sve dg. osim hipersretna mama.  :Heart:

----------


## Marnie

a joj taca i ti imaš cistu :Sad: . Meni se isto pomaknuo postupak dok ne rješim cistu -također na desnom jajniku (desna strana mi nikad nije bila jaka u ničemu  :Laughing: )

----------


## linalena

Dobro jutro, eto da i ja ponudim finu toplu  :Coffee:  i ajd još jedna   :Coffee: 

Meni započeo novi ciklus, znači krećem ponovo u krio

Taca, MArnie  :Love:  :Love:  :Love:

----------


## Charlie

*taca70* ~~~ da postupak ipak krene! Ja sam imala cistu isto nakon kontracepcije prije početka MB postupka, morala sam 3dc izvaditi estradiol i budući da je bio nizak krenuli smo svejedno. U ovom sad postupku me nitko nije gledao prije početka stimulacije i nisam pisala, ali uz ova 3 folikula koegzistira i jedna cista i čini se da ne smeta, za sada. U svakom slučaju sretno!!!
*Marnie* ~~~ da se brzo riješiš ciste i kreneš u akciju
*tiki_a* žao mi je zbog mame, nadam se da će biti sve dobro. Nisam na Femari nego na Menopurima što se po reakciji možda ne bi rekla ali tako je to kod mene. Koji god input (Gonal, Klomifen, Menopur) output su izgleda 3 folikula. Hvala bogu da ih ima.
*andream* ~~~~ za pozitivan testić i veliku betu

----------


## tiki_a

linalena, može ova druga kavica  :Smile:  i drago mi je da si već spremna zadalje, iako na žalost to bude uglavnom samo za odraditi  :Mad: No ipak~~~~~za iznenađenje.
Charlie, nek' samo budu sva tri vrijedna i to će biti dovoljno~~~~~~ (i suprefact je u igri?)
Jao taca70  :Love: , ali još ima nade za nastavak postupka~~~~~
Ja ću ipak odgoditi današnji uzv iako mi je mama stabilno no jako je slaba, ali meni je od stresa srčani tlak večeras bio na 92, a LH trakica 8.d.c. nula bodova (sad bi se već nešto malo moglo vidjeti) tako da ću odmoriti i čekati naredni ciklus u kojem nadam se krećem sa menopurima. Zadnji pa nek' bude pošteno  :Smile:

----------


## tikica_69

Potpisujem Charlie jer je sve lijepo objedinila  :Klap: 
Enya i Zeljana, moje iskrene cestitke na mirisnim smotuljcima  :Zaljubljen: 
Ja se kao i Taca lijecim od PTSP-a pa sam do daljnjega na odmaranju  :Grin: 
Svima grande kiss, a posebno nasoj trudnici M.  :Kiss:

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Taco*, pa  :Evil or Very Mad:  a ja mislila da su ciste nemoguće uz kontracepciju... ali, doći će i tvojih 5 minuta, sigurna sam! a možda je stvar u bichonu  :Smile:   što prije nabaviš jednog slatkog malog, to prije će i bebica. a horoskopski gledano, preskačeš škorpiju, što i nije tako loše, he he... (sorry andream  :Smile:  )

*Andream*, tebi ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za malu škorpijicu - ti već znaš kako s njima  :Smile: 

*Tiki*  :Heart:

----------


## tiki_a

Hm...da...napravila sam LH maloprije i druga linija je tu, samo malčice svjetlija od kontrolne. To mi uvijek lijepo izgleda, ali nije garancija za O. U prošlom ciklusu isto tako, a rezultat dva folikula mala i nepravilna. Možda ipak odem. Kako je samo teško propustiti jedan jedini ciklus. Baš sam   :Mad:  na samu sebe. I kod mene dijagnoza kao i kod tace i tikice  :Grin:

----------


## mare41

tiki, a onda nemoj propustiti?
Kad smo kod ptsp-a, ja sam super i sve ok i ruže cvatu i sve je idilično-dok me nešto ne uzdrma (kao sinoć čitanje Izlazne) i onda shvatim kako je sve to na klimavim nogama (svi smo mi ptsp).

----------


## Charlie

*tiki_a* bez suprefacta...mislim da će bit cetrotide. Sretno na UZ! O kako te razumijem, i meni je propustiti ciklus preteško osim ako sam natjerana (a onda vidim da mi je dobro došlo).

----------


## Marnie

tiki_a ~~~~~~~~~~~~~za UZV  :Smile: .

Što se tiče ptsp-a, hm, mene sad već hvata ptsp od previše odmaranja od postupka  :Laughing: . I još mi mm neki dan spomene: pa već duugo nismo bili u postupku  :Sad: . Stalno mi se redaju neke gluposti. Ali mislim da kada konačno dođe vrijeme za novi postupak da će taj biti d o b i t n i!!  :Smile: .

----------


## m arta

taco, tiki  :Heart:

----------


## taca70

Cure, :Heart: 
Mislim da bi nam par zdravica medicom popravilo raspoloženje.

----------


## Marnie

mmmm medica, zakon  :Smile:

----------


## mare41

taco, to se pristojno kaže fragmin :Smile:  (a meni molim cherry), baš sam to danas komentirala s AB na drugoj temi-sve ćemo završiti na pravom fragminu (možda nam svima bude čudotvoran).
tiki, kiss

----------


## Jelena

taco, i ja sam kontrolirala 3 dc. estradiol, pod kontracepcijom je trebao biti oko 20 nečega. Nije mi nitko kontrolirao UZV tada (ciklus ranije je bio odgođen, jer je E2 bio 57 bez kontracepcije i na UZV cista). Uglavnom cista je očito bila i dalje prisutna, jer su ju punktirali na punkciji, a tada sam dobila rekordnih 16 js.

----------


## Mojca

Bok drage moje, evo i mene, namirisala sam medicu.  :Wink:  Doduše ja sam sad discipliirani apstinent, ali me to neće spriječiti da platim turu iste kako sam obećala. U to ime, Mare, hoće neka "kava" skoro?  :Smile:  

Tiki_a, kako si odlučila vezano za uzv?  :Heart: 

Svima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~za sve.

----------


## tiki_a

Otišla na uzv, folikul mi se činio lijep na monitoru, 16 mm, sutra uzv no mislim da neću ništa obaviti jer to je prekasno za štopericu, nekako mi se činilo da neće raditi u nedjelju, ne znam, a možda padne punkcija bez štoperice  :Grin:  ... teško...
Marnie, stvarno već dugo nije bio postupak.

----------


## Mojca

Nadala sam se da ćeš otići.  :Smile:  Je mama bolje?

----------


## tiki_a

Hvala Mojca, mama je za sada stabilno, ct pokazao da nije ono na što se sumnjalo. Zato sam se odlučila da odlazak u zg....

----------


## sretna35

> taco, tiki


o, da  :Yes:

----------


## tiki_a

Odrađen i drugi uzv, folikul 19 mm - e, baš je ubrzao, jutros štoperica i sutra ujutro punkcija. Ako izdrži. Endo baš nije za pohvalu, 7 mm.
Ovo mi je treći ciklus u kojem primijećujem da mi folikuli više ne rastu pravilno 2 mm dnevno. Oko 8. - 10. dana samo naglo krenu što sigurno nije dobro. Ovaj puta oko 3,5 mm dnevno. Male su šanse za sutra no bilo bi mi žao da sam preskočila taj ciklus.

----------


## tiki_a

Charlie, zar nije već vrijeme za nešto ozbiljno? Punkcija npr.  :Grin: ~~~~~~
andream, još malo~~~~~~+
zeljana, snalazimo se?  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## m arta

tiki, sretno sutra!  :Smile:

----------


## Charlie

*tiki* ~~~~~~~~~~ za sutra!!! 
Ja sam tek u pon opet na UZ, jučer su bila čak 4 folikula ali od 12-14mm. Ja sam malo istraumatizirana bježanjem folikula u prirodnjacima, uz cetrotide u stimuliranom to se ne može desiti?? Ili može? Uh.

----------


## Mojca

Tiki_a, izdržati će!  :Smile:  ~~~~~~~~~~ 
Charlie, ~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## andream

charlie, tiki, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za postupke.
Da, ja još malo a najradije bi pon preskočila, zapravo sad vidim da mi je zapravo dan testiranja najgore u svemu...

----------


## tiki_a

Charlie, cetrotide neće dozvoliti pucanje folikula. Jednom sam samo to čudo koristila (zadnji stim.) i koliko vidim isto mi se događalo što se tiče rasta folikula, sporije je išlo, zapravo nakon cetr. jedan dan je sve stalo pa se ponovo pokrenulo, punkcija je bila čini mi se 4 ili čak 5 dana nakon uobičajenog termina što je za mene bilo veliko iznenađenje. Za taj stim. sam se baš istrošila (na lijekove mislim).
andream, to su mi bili najteži dani u postupku, a sad samo maštam o njima, eto kako se stvari promijene...SRETNO!

----------


## sretna35

:Bye: *Mojca * 

*andream* da nam sutra javiš dobre vijesti

cure neka ipak ovaj klub ostane to što je bio - rasadnik dobrog raspoloženja :Yes:

----------


## tiki_a

sretna35, trudimo se, koliko je moguće  :Smile: . Meni se danas posrećilo, uhvaćena je js, atmosfera u Pol. odlična tako da nisam smjela zakazati  :Smile: . Sutra ujutro zovem da vidim hoću li na transfer.
 :Heart:

----------


## Mojca

Tiki_a ~~~~~~~~ za dobar tulum!

----------


## taca70

Tiki_a, ~~~~~~~
Mojca, kako si? Kad ce UZV?

----------


## tiki_a

Da, Mojca, i ja pitam za uzv~~~~

----------


## mare41

I ja :Smile:

----------


## Mojca

Za uzv je dr. Š. je prvo rekao da ga napravim u ovom tjednu koji je prošao, pa sam se ja malo pobunila (brijem malo na štetnost uzv), na što je on rekao da ako ja uspijem izdržati do sljedećeg tjedna (ovaj što sutra počinje), da me podržava u toj ideji. Uglavnom, sa dr. M. sam dogovorila uzv za četvrtak ujutro, što će biti točno 4 tjedna nakon transfera, odnosno 4 tjedna i 5 dana nakon punkcije. Pa ćemo tad znati više. Čekanje nije lako, posebno ne jer mi se čini da su mi jajnici povećani, pa bi rado i to provjerila. Kad kihnem zabole me za poludit. 

Danas pijem zadnji antibiotik protiv hemolitičkog streptokoka (u ponedjeljak sam u panici odjurila na bris, jer sam osjećala da je tu) i dalje se borim s kandidom, većinom ljenčarim iako bi rađe tkala (a to se radi stoječki)... dragi puno radi pa mi mali pas Felix pravi društvo, grije stopala, uveseljava, nasmijava i zabavlja veliki dio dana. I tako, trudim se održati optimizam, strpljivo čekam, pratim što se tu zbiva i navijam za sve vas.  :Smile: 

I da... pogledala sam sve sezone Smogovaca.  :Smile:

----------


## linalena

Tikice ~~~~~ za tulum i transfer garant

Mojca kak se ono kaže: strpljen spašen. Samo tako nastavi sa odmaranjem, sada si pogledaj Nedaj se Floki

----------


## m arta

tiki  :Heart:

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Tiki*, bravo za uspješnu punkciju! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za transfer!!!

*Mojca*, super da si tako cool - tako i treba  :Smile: 

Curke  :Bye:

----------


## rikikiki

Tiki_a, Charlie, Andream ~~~~~~~~ :Heart: 
Bila sam jutros na dogovoru za novi postupak ... htio me dr. na stimulaciju ali sam to odbila (obzirom na prijašnje iskustvo) i dogovorili smo opet klomifenski za kraj travnja/početak svibnja. Malo mi je bad što moram tako dugo čekati (a baš sam se nabrijala za sljedeći ciklus) ali zbog kiretaže u siječnju dr. me nije htio primiti prije u postupak. No, nema veze ... možda je tako i bolje. Moram odraditi i briseve do tada.
Mojca  :Kiss:  i ~~~~~~~~~~ za UZV!

----------


## Mojca

*Rikikiki*, veseli me da krećeš u akciju.  :Smile:  I ja bi rekla da je bolje da se tijelo malo odmori nakon kiretaže. 
*AB*, na trenutke se ne prepoznajem!  :Smile:  Uopće mi nije jasno kako odjednom nemam nikakvih obaveza, kako ne moram svaki dan nekud juriti i nečim se baviti. 
*Tiki*, jesi zvala? ~~~~~~~~

Curke  :Heart:

----------


## sara38

*Andream* i *Charlie* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Heart: !
*Taca70* to je prava igra živaca,  :Heart:  :Heart: .
*Tiki* :Heart: 
Svima  :Bye:

----------


## linalena

Rikikiki  za oporavak, dobre nalaze i veliku ljubav

Mojca , velka pusa i kak su simptomi, ima kaj????

Tikica zovi samo zovi i brzo javi

----------


## Mojca

*Linalena*, ako mislis na mučnine i sl, toga srećom nema.  :Klap:  Jedino što mi je slatko postalo nezanimljivo. Čokolada mi je bez veze, ali zato mladi luk, češnjak, rotkvice, rikula, ogromne količine zelene salate, kelj, kiselo zelje, kisela repa i sve ostalo gorko-kiselo! Mljac!  :Smile:  Mislim, jesam ja to i prije voljela, ali ne tako strastveno. Zapravo mislim da je moje tijelo pametnije od mene i da bira zdraviju varijantu.
Istina, napuhnuta sam ko balon nakon svakog obroka, pa bila to i jedna naranča ili šnita kruha s putrom, odmah trbuh iskoči. Ponekad navečer izgledam ko u 6. mj. trudnoće.

----------


## Marnie

Ah Mojca, koje ti slatke muke imaš  :Smile: . I svaka čast na strpljivosti!

Tiki javiiiii seeeee :Smile: .

----------


## mare41

dobila sam odobrenje da prenesem od tiki da se stanica oplodila :Klap:

----------


## Charlie

*tiki_a*  :Klap:  super i neka se lijepo dijeli ~~~ Možda se vidimo u srijedu ujutro!
*rikikiki* super za dogovor, vjerojatno je stvarno bolje strpiti se još malo pa da bude sve u startu za 5. 
*Mojca* uživaj!

----------


## Mojca

:Klap:   :Klap:  Tiki!
 :Smile:

----------


## rikikiki

Tiki,  :Klap:  za tulum!!! Sretno u srijedu :Very Happy: 
Charlie, i tebi malo vibrica ~~~~~~~~ za lijepu brojku dobrih stanica :Heart:

----------


## Marnie

> dobila sam odobrenje da prenesem od tiki da se stanica oplodila


 :Klap:  :Klap:  :Klap:  i~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za lab party!

charlie vibr vibr vibr i za tebe  :Smile:

----------


## sara38

Tiki  :Klap:  :Klap: !

----------


## aleksandraj

> dobila sam odobrenje da prenesem od tiki da se stanica oplodila


bravooo~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## sretna35

tikki za tvoju staničicu  :Klap:

----------


## sretna35

*rikikiki* brzo će taj kraj travnja-početak svibnja, a nekako baš super u proljeće

tiki sorry za jedno k viška, možda je to neka Klara, Korina ili tko će ga znati

----------


## mare41

andream~~~~~~do neba za sutra!

----------


## Charlie

*andream* ~~~~~~ za sutrašnju betu!
Uvijek se divim curama koje mogu toliko čekati. Ja bih najradije vadila betu već 3-4dpt da skratim neizvjesnost.
Moja punkcija je zakazana za srijedu  :Smile:

----------


## Marnie

andream~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za sutra  :Smile: !

----------


## m arta

andream za sutra!
tiki ~~~~~~  :Klap: 
Mojca, slatke muke.
rikkiki
Charli
i ostale rodice!  :Heart:

----------


## enya22

> Enyin David brzinski stigao u 9:50  !!!


Hvala svima na vibricama i cestitkama! 
David je stvarno brzinski stigao *u 8.45*, malo vise od 3 sata nakon sto sam stigla na SD... dobro da se nisam duze spremala, jer bih vjerojatno rodila na putu prema rodilistu...  :Grin:  Nije bilo vremena za epiduralnu, a nisam ni rezana ni popucala. 
Zelim vam svima ovakvu srecu i predivne bebice!  :Heart:

----------


## ksena28

*andream* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za moraninog brata ili seku <3

----------


## linalena

Enya22 prekrasan je David, kako su to lijepe slikice. Čestitam  :Klap:  :Klap: 

Jutro i eto jedne kratke al slatke  :Coffee:

----------


## Jelena

enya  :Zaljubljen:  stvarno lijepo

andream ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za danas
tiki, rikikiki, Charlie želim vam puno sreće  :Heart:

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Enya,* čestitam još jednom, stvarno si imala idealan porod, a David je presladak!

*Andream,* dan D je tu i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ najjače moguće!
*Tiki*, kad je transfer?
*Rikikiki*, proljeće je divno doba za novi početak...  :Smile:

----------


## m arta

Enya, čestitke, David je slatkiš mali!

----------


## Mimek

enya  :Zaljubljen:  kako sam sladak  :Yes:

----------


## Mojca

> *enya,* čestitam još jednom, stvarno si imala idealan porod, a david je presladak!
> 
> *andream,* dan d je tu i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ najjače moguće!
> *tiki*, kad je transfer?
> *rikikiki*, proljeće je divno doba za novi početak...


xxx!

----------


## rikikiki

> *Rikikiki*, proljeće je divno doba za novi početak...


Slažem se, a i V. je iz proljetnog postupka  :Grin:

----------


## Mojca

Rikikiki, onda je sve jasno!  :Smile:  
Pusa V. i vibrice jajnoj stanici koja će uskoro u akciju.  :Smile:

----------


## Marnie

enya, David je baš mali bombončić  :Smile:

----------


## andream

Krenuo spoting, test negativan. Šteta da neću imati poklončić za sutrašnji rođendan. Jubilarni.
Sad mi je ipak potrebna pauza pa idemo u stimulirani u travnju.

----------


## Marnie

jooooj andream :Crying or Very sad: . Odmori se idući mjesec i onda optimistično dalje :Love: .

----------


## *Nelly*

:Very Happy:  pozdrav cure  :Smile: 
Enya čestitam!!!
ostatku trudilica želim svu sreću  :Smile:

----------


## *Nelly*

> Enya, čestitam i zavidim na brzini.
> Ja jutros nakon skoro 3 sata čekanja na UZV saznala da imam cistu na desnom jajniku što je uz kontracepciju prilično neobično tako da je moj postupak opet pod upitnikom. Trebam 2.dc doći na kontrolu pa ćemo valjda biti malo pametniji.


cista pod kontracepcijom? nisam znala da se može dogoditi ti vrapca :O
nadam se da će nestat tog "upitnika" na tvojoj kontroli, koji jadan osjećaj kad ti kaže : niš,drugi put, pričekat ćemo  :Sad:

----------


## ksena28

andream  :Love:  odpauziraj i polako s proljeća, baš mi je žao!

----------


## Charlie

*andream*  :Love:  dobra odluka o malo odmora, i već šaljem ~~~ za proljeće

----------


## sara38

*Andream* tako mi je žao, ali na proljeće u nove pobjede  :Wink: !

----------


## FionaM

*Andream*, jako mi je žao i slažem se da ponekad treba uzeti malo odmora  :Love:  

(pokušala sam ti odgovoriti priie par dana, ali ti je inbox vjerojatno bio pun pa mislim da moj odgovor nije stigao to tebe, javi kad ga isprazniš)

----------


## Vali

*Enya*, čestitam na sineku!  :Smile: 

*Andream*, žao mi je.

*Rikikiki*, proljetni postupci su zakon!  :Wink: 

*Charlie*, opet si u igli, bravo!!! I sretno!
*
tiki*, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## andream

Ja ću zavibrati curama u postupku, charlie i tiki, sad ste nam vi jedine nade. ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
A ja za sutrašnji 40. rođendan imam na poklon vješticu. Srećom grlit će me MM i dijete  :Smile:

----------


## tiki_a

andream jako mi je žao  :Sad:  a joj  :Sad: ...

Već nam je i David stigao  :Zaljubljen: , a ja se tek' sad uspjela dokopati foruma.
Charlie  :Klap:  i ~~~~~~za srijedu, nadam se da ćeš imati dobrih vijesti!
Hvala cure, moj transfer je sutra u 11 h, srećom pa ne moram jako rano na put. Oplodnja je bila (mare41  :Heart: ), a za dalje ne znam i trenutno se time ne zamaram.
Mojca, e baš uživaš onak' po mojoj mjeri...
rikić~~~~~za dobar odmor do novog starta

----------


## Mojca

*Tiki*, moje uživanje nije potpuno jer mu nedostaje bar jedna trudnica "sudružica", u ovom lijepom procesu. Od srca vibram da to budeš ti!  :Smile:   :Heart:  

*Andream*, žao mi je.  :Sad:  
*Charlie* ~~~~~~~~~!

----------


## ksena28

Cure, jel me primate u svoj kružok? Ionako mi je tu kod vas najbolja atmosfera, najdraže cure, ostatak foruma mi je nekako u zadnje vrijeme malo too much... Pretty please!  :Yes:

----------


## andream

Ksena, dobro si nam došla, a imat ćemo onda i trudnicu više  :Smile: 
Meni sutra godinu dana otkako sam u kljubu, službeno, kako vrijeme brzo ide...

----------


## enya22

*andream* bas mi je zao!  :Love:  ~~~~~~ za proljece i proljetno iznenadenje!
Cure  :Kiss:  
Ovdje je stvarno super atmosfera! Uz takav pozitivni duh na ovom podforumu mora uskoro krenuti epidemija trudnoca... 
*ksena28* dobrodosla!
Evo jos ~~~~~~~~ za sve trudilice

----------


## sretna35

*andream* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za rođendansko grljenje s TM i Moranom, e da i obzirom da je ponoć prošla želim ti sreta sretan rođendan 

*enya22* ovo je fakat bio brzinski porod super, a David je bonbončić onako na svoj način

*tiki-a* do neba za transfer danas ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Heart: 

*Charlie* za action ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## linalena

> *andream* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za rođendansko grljenje s TM i Moranom, e da i obzirom da je ponoć prošla želim ti sreta sretan rođendan 
> 
> *enya22* ovo je fakat bio brzinski porod super, a David je bonbončić onako na svoj način
> 
> *tiki-a* do neba za transfer danas ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> *Charlie* za action ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


veliki X (jurim na posel)

velka pusa svima

----------


## mare41

Odi ksena u (dobro) društvo :Heart: 
tiki, draga, ~~~~~za danas

----------


## mare41

andream, sretan roćkas!

----------


## Mimek

andream baš sam mislila kako ćemo skakutati za tebe  :Sad: 

ali sretan ti rođendan i stigneš još u 40-oj postati ponovno mama  :Yes: 

tiki_a daj nas više baci na koljena  :Zaljubljen: 

svim curama  :Kiss:

----------


## ksena28

sretan rođendan andream  :Smile:

----------


## sara38

*Ksena*  :Bye:  :Klap: !
*Andream* za tvoj rođendan šaljem puno  :Zaljubljen:  :Heart:  :Zaljubljen: !
*Tiki* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!
Svima kiss.....

----------


## Mojca

> tiki_a daj nas više baci na koljena



E ovo je tako dobro rečeno da moram potpisati.  :Smile:  

*Andream* sretan ti rodjendan i da sljedeći dočekaš  kao ponovljena mama ili bar kao veeeelika trudnica. 
*Ksena*, dobrodošla! 

Curke, dobro vam ovo sunčano jutro! Joooj konačno sunce!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Andream*, sretan ti rođendan  :Very Happy:  Ovo će biti tvoja godina!

*Tiki*, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za današnji transfer savršenog zametka

*Ksena,* još uvijek ništa od potpisa, ha?  :Smile:

----------


## Gabi

*Ksena*  :Bye: 
*Andream* sretan rođendan! (mogao je biti i sretniji, ali šta je tu je  :Love: )
*tiki_a* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za transfer i jednu lijepu betu za 2 tjedna. Nek već jednom i u našim krajevima krene.

----------


## ksena28

potpis će doći s vremenom... kad krenemo u 1. razred ili tako nešto  :Grin:

----------


## mare41

ksena, isto to je i coolerica odgovorila-na isto pitanje :Heart:

----------


## AuroraBlu

> potpis će doći s vremenom... kad krenemo u 1. razred ili tako nešto


srednje, naravno  :Cool:

----------


## ksena28

> ksena, isto to je i coolerica odgovorila-na isto pitanje


da, sjećam se... pa zato i ja tako...  :Smile:

----------


## Marnie

andream sretan ti rođendaaaaan :Joggler:  :Joggler:  (joj i meni se bliži ta okrugla brojka hehe)

Tiki~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za danas!

Ksena dobrodošla u naš najjjbolji klub na forumu :Klap:

----------


## Mojca

Tiki, za sad ~~~~~~~~~~~!  :Heart: 

I jedna misao za tvoju oplođenu stanicu:
Draga Tikina stanice, želim ti sretno putovanje iz laba do tople pećine u koju želim da se fino smjestiš, ugnjezdiš i rasteš sljedećih 9 mjeseci. Molim te nastavi svoj rast... postani malo biće koje je već sad voljeno više nego može zamisliti.   :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Charlie

> Srećom grlit će me MM i dijete


To i je sreća najveća  :Heart:  sretan rođendan i ovdje!

Rezultat moje punkcije su dvije js, 1 folikul je bio izgleda prazan. Sutra u 9:30 zovem lab.

*Vali* tebe dugo nisam vidjela, mah-mah  :Smile: 
*Ksena* i ja sam iskoristila svoje sirote hormone da se uključim ovdje - bar neko dobro u tom nalazu  :Laughing:

----------


## andream

cure hvala na rođendanskim čestitkama. 
malo prije sam zvala Vg i dogovorila da dođem po protokol tamo negdje početkom 4. mjeseca, a onda sredinom mjeseca i stimulirani postupak. sad imamo bar dva mjeseca opuštanja...

----------


## Gabi25

AuroraBlu isprazni inbox :Smile:

----------


## ina33

Andream, sretan rođendan!

Charlie, sretno!!

----------


## tiki_a

andream sretan ti rođendan  :Joggler:  
Mimek  :Kiss: 
Mojca he he  :Smile:  to može samo trudničica napisati  :Smile: 
Charlie, sutra nek' se obje pokažu dobre!~~~~~
Gabi, da, nakon alec i Ginger, nikako T virusi do nas...
A moj zametak je došao na 7 stanica, biologica kaže da je dobar, ima nešto fragmentacije, ali ne previše i da je js bila jako lijepa. Pitala sam dal' će i oni uskoro raditi PICSI, kaže da to rade već jedno pristojno vrijeme, evo sad sam zadovoljnija jer sam i to isprobala (već i ranije, a nisam znala). Cimericama~~~~~za uspjeh!
I sad odmor do kraja tjedna, e baš mi je et bio na najbolji dan u tjednu jer tjedan dana bi mi bio previše bolovanja i izostanka s posla, a ovako je ispalo idealno.

----------


## gala1979

> Pitala sam dal' će i oni uskoro raditi PICSI, kaže da to rade već jedno pristojno vrijeme, evo sad sam zadovoljnija jer sam i to isprobala (već i ranije, a nisam znala).


Ovo nisam znala. Sada ima smisla što prof. Š. šalje na spermiogram za oštećenost DNK-a. Znači provjereno rade PICSI?

----------


## tiki_a

Da, nije im to nešto baš jako novo, samo nisu pisali o tome. Koriste taj medij ili "gel" koji stave u neke laički rečeno posudice i spermići koji su zreli, lijepe se na to i onda takve odabiru za ICSI, a oni koji lutaju bez veze  :Grin:  za njih znaju da nisu zreli. Eto i muško mora biti zrelo  :Grin: , a ne samo naše js... Medij ima svojstva js i privlači bolje spermiće...

----------


## gala1979

tiki_a imaš pp (da ne davim druge bez veze)

----------


## mare41

tiki, ja MORAM napisati da su "neke posudice" petrijevke :Smile: , al super da su vas picsnuli  :Smile: , sad čekamo i ~~~~

----------


## andream

tiki, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za embrijić i da rezultira lijepom brojčicom uskoro.

----------


## rozalija

> tiki, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za embrijić i da rezultira lijepom brojčicom uskoro.


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~:-d:-d:-d

----------


## rozalija

> Tiki, za sad ~~~~~~~~~~~! 
> 
> I jedna misao za tvoju oplođenu stanicu:
> Draga Tikina stanice, želim ti sretno putovanje iz laba do tople pećine u koju želim da se fino smjestiš, ugnjezdiš i rasteš sljedećih 9 mjeseci. Molim te nastavi svoj rast... postani malo biće koje je već sad voljeno više nego može zamisliti.


X

----------


## linalena

Tiki_e ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da i dalje sve lijepo napreduje, i da malo grane sunce kada počneš raditi  

A ja shvatila da zadnjih mjeseci uvijek u slično vrijeme idem na depilaciju, prije prvog UZVa. Nadam se večeras i nekom sexu, prije depilacije. E i to znate kak, s prezićem, muž se boji da ću zatrudniti s lošim spermićem i pobaciti, i nemreš mu to izbaciti iz glave. I tak ja dumala dumala i dosjetila se prezića

----------


## enya22

*andream* sretan rodendan i ovdje!  :Heart: 
*tiki_a* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Kiss:

----------


## zedra

> Tiki_e ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da i dalje sve lijepo napreduje, i da malo grane sunce kada počneš raditi 
> 
> A ja shvatila da zadnjih mjeseci uvijek u slično vrijeme idem na depilaciju, prije prvog UZVa. Nadam se večeras i nekom sexu, prije depilacije. E i to znate kak, s prezićem, muž se boji da ću zatrudniti s lošim spermićem i pobaciti, i nemreš mu to izbaciti iz glave. I tak ja dumala dumala i dosjetila se prezića


Linalena, ti si za bogove...Pa daj objasni mužu da loši spermići neće i inace oplođivati, inace bi žene stalno bile trudne uprkos lošim spermiogramima njihovih muževa...Sretno ti, s prezićem ili bez njega!! :Wink:

----------


## sretna35

tiki hvala na pojašnjenju želim ti puno puno sreće  :Heart:

----------


## linalena

:Coffee:   fina jutarnja friška, netom zamljevena mmmmmmmmmmmmmm

+ :fini topli masni croasan sa puno pekmeza  od marelica:  (sanjam i dalje) i bytheway _ nije bilo sexa večeras

----------


## Jelena

> tiki, ja MORAM napisati da su "neke posudice" petrijevke, al super da su vas picsnuli , sad čekamo i ~~~~


 :Smile: 

andream, sretan rođendan sa zakašnjenjem!
*tiki ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*

----------


## andream

hvala curke još jednom na rođendanskim željama, sad smo ponešto stariji i pametniji, hmmm, da...
lina, baš mi dobro dođe kavica a ja umjesto kroasana imam koljač od jabuke s cimetom.
što nam je s tikicom, ne javlja se već dugo? i vikki?

----------


## tiki_a

mmmmmm linalena, kak' to dobro zvuči...
A za preziće, baci ih i prenesi tm-u ono što je zedra napisala. Uživaj i sretno za dalje!
Charlie, rano je, ali ja već  :Cekam: ~~~~~za 2 lijepe mrvice!
Tko nam je prva koka za akciju? linalena ili....Gabi kada se kreće? AB?...Izgleda sada neko malo zatišje? Srećom pa nas Charlie spašava....

----------


## Charlie

*Mojca* ~~~~ za današnji UZ!!!
Ja još malo čekam pa zovem lab...javim!

----------


## Sela

*Tiki_a* sorry na zakasnjenju-pa ti si nam buduca mamica?Krasno,krasno,čiribu čiriba nek se primi mrvica!!!!˝**************ovo je carobna prasina koja se uzdigla na ove moje rijeci!!!Svima  :Heart:

----------


## tiki_a

Sela, dogodilo se iznenada, još samo da ispadne da dijete nismo planirali  :Grin:

----------


## Marnie

> Sela, dogodilo se iznenada, još samo da ispadne da dijete nismo planirali


 :Smile: . Neka se tako i dogodi!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Charlie javi što prije, nestrpljivi smo.

Joj, nadam se da ću ja biti slijedeća za postupak. Upravo danas završila turu Primolut-Nor-a za "brisanje" ciste i kad dobijem m javljam se 2 dc dr.-u na pregled, pa ćemo vidjeti ide li se u postupak. A još me je napao prekrasan tandem: bakterije+gljivice, tako da smo i ja i mm na nekim antibioticima i tabletama protiv gljivica+ vaginaletama  :Sad: .

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Sela*, pa tebi će za 7 dana odzvoniti  :Smile:  Jel sve spremno?

*Charlie*, a da staviš nešto u potpis, ili da ponoviš (ako si već pisala) u kakvom si postupku i gdje? Mi smo ovdje ipak u nekim godinama i malo nam je teže poloviti (meni bar) ko je gdje, kako i zašto  :Cool: 
*Mojca*, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za kuckavo  :Heart: danss na uzv
*Tiki*, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za razvoj kakav treba biti. Ja sam tek za 5 tjedana u akciji.

----------


## mare41

> Sela, dogodilo se iznenada, još samo da ispadne da dijete nismo planirali


 :Laughing: 
Marnie, ja zavirozila pod antibioticima, izgleda da si prva na redu, treba nam lista, zahuktava se.

----------


## taca70

Marnie, i ja sam na Primolutu do petka, ~~~~~~ da nam pomogne.

----------


## Vali

> Cure, jel me primate u svoj kružok? Ionako mi je tu kod vas najbolja atmosfera, najdraže cure, ostatak foruma mi je nekako u zadnje vrijeme malo too much... Pretty please!


Ja isto jako volim ovaj kružok! Stalno vas pratim, cure!  :Heart:

----------


## Charlie

Oplođene obje  :Very Happy:  sutra ću znati kad će biti transfer.
*Marnie, taca70* ~~~~ da Primolut učini svoje i da krenete u akciju!!! *Marnie* kod koga si ti sada?
*AuroraBlu* ja sam trenutno u istoj klinici gdje i naša *tiki_a*  :Heart:  Bila sam na kratkom protokolu s 19 Menopura + 2 Cetrotide (jer imam 33g a FSH 18 i AMH svega 1), i rezultat su ove 2 js od 3 folikula...

----------


## Mojca

> Sela, dogodilo se iznenada, još samo da ispadne da dijete nismo planirali


 :Laughing:  *Tiki*, najbolje stvari u životu ispadnu ne planirano! 
*Marnie*,  taj tandem mene uredno posjećuje, čak je prošli tjedan bio tu. Odlučila sam krenuti s puno probitika. A možda i Citrofit. Evo, čisto kao preporuka za nakon antibiotika i vaginaleta. Da se više ne vrate. 
*Charlie*, bravo, bravo!!! 
*Taco, Marnie*, da se ciste fino pobrišu i da ste što prije u akciji! 
*Mare*, iš, iš virozo što prije i što dalje od Mare! 
*Aurora B.*,  :Heart:  

I da, bili smo jutros na prvom uzv... mrvica ima 3,8 mm, srce kukca. Kucka. Pa pogledaš s druge strane i opet kucka.  :Smile: 
Dragog nisam nikad vidjela tako bedasto raznježenog lica, vjerovatno ni ja ne izgeldam niš bolje. Mudra je to mrvica, smjestila se na najbolje moguće mjesto gdje joj miomi neće smetati. Mislim da je to ona blastica koju je dr. Š. nazvao štrebericom.
Sad mi je lakše. Neopisivo lakše. 

Smijem vas ja sad zasipati trudničkom prašinom?  :Smile:  
****************************************

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Charlie*, bravo!!! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za dalje!

*Marnie, taca*, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za nestanak cisti!

----------


## tiki_a

Charlie  :Klap:  za obje, ma nisam ni sumnjala  :Very Happy: ~~~~~~za dalje
Mojca, kako lijepo!  :Heart: 
Marnie i taca70 uskoro u akciji  :Klap:  
I mi baš nismo čisti, dr. vidio da mi treba canesten, otišla na net i vidjela da moram malo prob.jogurtića pokupovati (kao i Mojca) i smanjiti slatko, začudo odmah mi je pošlo za rukom.

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Mojca*, tek sad ovdje vidim, predivna vijest!  :Smile:

----------


## Marnie

Charlie odlično za dva mališana!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :Very Happy: .
Ja sam ti sada u Viliju kod dr. R.

Mojca  :Heart:  za malog kuckavca :Smile: . I leeeeetim ispod tvoje trudničke prašine!
I hvala za savjet s probioticima. Znači moram i smanjiti slatko - a ja se baš pitala što mi je da sam smlavila 2 teglice Nutelle u roku od 2 dana  :Laughing: 

Mare, nadam se da će viroza brzo proći. 
Znači, malo pomalo nam se proljetni vlakić za postupke popunjava  :Smile: .

----------


## Mojca

*Tiki, Marnie,* kandida jako voli slatko, ako ikako moguće izbacite sve slatkiše, šećere, med, napitke sa šećerom, prerađene mesne proizvode, sve octove zamijenite limunom, iznabite sireve, posebno one s plemenitnim plijesnima, tjesteninu s kvascem, čak i voće s voćnim šećerima. Sve to joj daje krila. 
Pojačajte limun, češnjak, maslinovo ulje, zeleno lisnato povrće, jedite beskvasni kruh (ima u bio & bio). Istina, rigorozno je ali pomaže. Od probiotika preporučam Acidisalus plus (skup za poluditi, ali djelotvoran), imaju i vaginalete s probiotikom i vaginalni probiotik s aplikatorom. I sapun za intimnu njegu. 
Prošli ponedjeljak je kod mene kandida bujala sad je nema. Priznajem da mi je puno lakše bit disciplinirana jer me još od par dana nakon transfera slatko ne zanima.  :Smile:  I kamilica mi je pomogla, 3 x dnevno pol litre mlake kamilice, pa se isprati njome (ne u irigator, već površinski). Uz sve to sam koristila i Nistatin 3x dnevno.  Čini mi se bolji od Canestena. 
Naravmo, nisam se pridržavala svega navedenog, jedem skutu i bijeli kruh u nedostatku beskvasnog.  :Smile:  
Držim fige da ju ukrotite.... Ona jako voli i Utriće, pa je dobro napraviti i preventivu.  :Smile:  

*AB*, a kako nam ti provodiš dane? Dr. M je danas nahvalila i dr. Š. i dr. R! Da ne može prežaliti dan kad je Š. otišao iz Zg.  :Smile:

----------


## AuroraBlu

> [B]
> *AB*, a kako nam ti provodiš dane? Dr. M je danas nahvalila i dr. Š. i dr. R! Da ne može prežaliti dan kad je Š. otišao iz Zg.


a i dr.R. je otišao iz Zg sa VV prije 5 godina. Evo, baš sam danas izvadila hepatitis i hiv... i tako... ide vrijeme  :Smile:

----------


## Marnie

Mojca, hvala na savjetima :Smile: . Ja i onako jedem sve što si nabrojala (češnjak, maslinovo, beskvasni kruh itd.), znači moram samo izbaciti slatko...što i neće biti baš laaaaakoooooo ajmemeni...

----------


## andream

Mojca, baš je predivno čitati opis tvoje buduće bebice, očekuje vas uistinu najljepše razdoblje.
Charlie, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za uspješan transfer i isto takav ishod.
A mene danas svako malo kopkalo da li da se ipak prijavim za prirodnjak da mi brže prođu ova dva mjeseca, ali nisam, treba mi ipak odmak od svega - a i treba potrošiti sve te naručene lh trakice  :Smile:

----------


## Mojca

*Marnie*, a baš to je najvažnije!  :Smile:  Samo hrabro! 

*AB*, pomalo, a? Tako i triba!  :Wink:

----------


## andream

AB, kad otprilike planiraš da si u postupku? izgleda da ćemo ovaj put vibrati zajedno, ja bih trebala startati zadnji tjedan u travnju.

----------


## ina33

*Charlie*, bravo!

*Mojca*, od svega ovoga nabrojenog ti je vjerojatno najviše pomogao Nistatin, ali za spriječit candidu svakako preporučam sve što si rekla. Nistatin je OK u trudnoći, mislim da Canesten izbjegavaju, kao i kod krvarenja, konda prepisuju rađe Rojazol.

----------


## sara38

*Charlie* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Heart: !
*Tiki*  :Very Happy:  :Smile:

----------


## Mimek

> a i dr.R. je otišao iz Zg sa VV prije 5 godina.


Da, mog Mihu je on izabrao  :Smile: 


*tiki_a*  :Laughing:  vidim jaaako dobru vibru u tvojim postovima. Tak je Mojca bila opičena u svojim postovima prije nego je ostala trudna, zato formula za dobar uspjeh: 

Molim otkačite se kao da ste pijane !

----------


## glacova

Mojca, :Very Happy:  za malu štrebericu!!!
(nije fitness!)

----------


## goga69

Cure jedno pitanje ,dali je neka primila Decapeptyl 3.75mg,prilikom transfera donatorskih js,ima li neka iskustva sa tim ?? i znate li koliko moze da kosta jedna ampula??

----------


## taca70

Goga69, nisam ga primila za donaciju ali jesam kao supresiju u dugom protokolu. Prilicno tesko sam ga podnijela, neanica, valunzi i 2mj bez m. Cijena oko 900kn.

----------


## sretna35

*Mojca* prepre prekrasan izvještaj, totalni sam raznjež

*Charlie* bravo da su obje pale pred udvaračima

*tiki_a* za najveće životno iznenađenje

cure sve  :Heart:

----------


## sretna35

Romac je bio komad nad komadima; teška srca priznajem da je bio ljepši i od Lučija :Zaljubljen: , ovo bio jer ne znam kako sada izgleda i uz to komunikacija mu je bila jedna od jačih strana

----------


## rikikiki

Tiki_a, Charlie ~~~~~~~~~ mislim na vas i držim palčeve za uspjeh  :Heart: 
Mojca  :Zaljubljen: 
Ja sam bolesna ko pas već 2 puna tjedna ... prvo neka viroza, pa upala sinusa iza toga, sad su mi sinusi procurili i ponovno me neka viroza uhvatila ... poludjet ću! Za sinuse sam pila sumamed pa me zanima ako netko zna, da li sumamed može djelovati i na one bakterije što se uzima na brisu? Da pojasnim, nakon kiretaže trebam napraviti briseve pa me zanim da li da pričekam da antibiotik izdjeluje do kraja i da onda napravim briseve ili mogu već sad?
Sory na zbrkanom postu, ali ne funkcioniram baš najbolje zdanjih dana :Grin: !

----------


## andream

riki, ja sam sumamed trebala prentivno popiti pred amniocentezu jer brisevi nisu bili gotovi, tako da vjerujem da djeluju na upravo te bakteriju u brisu. e sad, kad ih napraviti, nisam sigurna. možda bolje nakon antibiotika?

----------


## andream

Sretna pa jel moguće da ima netko simpatičniji od dr L? cccc...  :Smile:  morat ću zguglat da vidim tog R-a...

----------


## tiki_a

:Coffee: 
Malo mi neobično biti doma dok moji rade, jedva čekam subotu (kad i oni ne rade  :Grin: ). Mirovanje mi nikako ne ide i konačno da se ne opterećujem zbog toga. Operem veš i u par navrata ga stavim na sušenje, malo poslići za kompom pa spavanje s utrićima, nešto nabrzaka u kuhinji (file gotov za 7 min.  :Grin: ), jedino ne izlazim iz kuće, ali sutra hoću, na kofi konačno!
riki, i meni se čini nakon antibiotika...

----------


## sara38

> Malo mi neobično biti doma dok moji rade, jedva čekam subotu (kad i oni ne rade ). Mirovanje mi nikako ne ide i konačno da se ne opterećujem zbog toga. Operem veš i u par navrata ga stavim na sušenje, malo poslići za kompom pa spavanje s utrićima, nešto nabrzaka u kuhinji (file gotov za 7 min. ), jedino ne izlazim iz kuće, ali sutra hoću, na kofi konačno!
> riki, i meni se čini nakon antibiotika...


Bravo Tiki. Ja sam uvijek bila za aktivnosti poslije transfera  :Grin: .
Trenutno sam u fazi ko i AB, testiranje za hepatitis i hiv (nalazi su mi stari iz 2009.), pa u postupak tek u 06. mj - dugi protokol decapeptil/3 gonala.

----------


## rikikiki

Tiki ... ja sam u svom dobitnom postupku nakon transfera kopala s motikom i čupala drač  :Laughing:  .... ne boj se aktivnosti  :Smile: !
Andream ... mi ćemo opet zajedno, sve mi se čini  :Wink:

----------


## Mojca

*Rikikiki*, da, sumamed djeluje i na hemolitički streptokok, (koji spada u aerobe/anaerobe). Sigurno znam jer su ga meni su ga jednom dali protiv streptokoka i to u kombinaciji s još nečim, ali nije zavijek otišao. Ja bi ti savjetovala da pričekaš bar 2 tjedna nakon zadnjeg antibiotika, pa onda na briseve. Drži mi se. :hug:

----------


## rikikiki

Mislim da ću onda na briseve u sljedećem ciklusu ... ionako imam dosta vremena do kraja travnja!

----------


## andream

Riki, pa mi se sigurno onda opet družimo, ja sam krajem travnja u postupku a do tada imam u zadatak potrošiti 20 lh trakica  :Smile:

----------


## Mojca

> i konačno da se ne opterećujem zbog toga.


E to se traži!!!!  :Smile:  Bravo Tiki!  :Smile:

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Andream*, ja krećem prije tebe,  1.4. - stignemo još rodit ove godine, he he
*Sretna*, dr.R. je i danas komad nad komadima  :Cool: 

*Tiki*, moram citirati legendu Mimek: Baci nas na koljena!  :Klap: 

*Riki*, dobro kažu cure, sumamed će ubiti streptokok.
*Sara*,  :Very Happy:  za dobitno postupak u 6.mj.!
*Taco*, kako se osjećaš s primolutom?

----------


## tiki_a

Morala sam ići pogledati tog dr.R., po godištu taman za mene  :Razz: 
rikikiki, ovo s motikom mi se sviđa, da je proljeće i ja bi bila uz drač  :Grin: 
sara38, 6. mj., to mi je tako daleko!
AB, izgleda da je naša Mimek jedna od rijetkih koja nas baca na koljena no obzirom da se jake snage spremaju za proljetnu akciju, nadam se da ćete je dostojno zamijeniti!

----------


## taca70

Meni ovaj vas dr.R lici na mog dr.R.  :Yes: 
AB, Primolut mi je bas super. Dr. je mislio da cu krvariti ali nix. Vidjet cemo jel posluzio svrsi.

----------


## Mojca

> *Riki*, dobro kažu cure, sumamed će ubiti streptokok. ?


Meni ga nije ubio. Strep se vraća i vraća i vraća...  :Sad:  
Zato sad drmam po probioticima. Možda upali.

----------


## andream

Tiki, i ja sam ga odmah išla zguglati... e baš smo "babci", he he...

----------


## AuroraBlu

ma nema njegovih slika na internetu, samo ona jedna iz Cita, ali uživo je puno bolji  :Embarassed: 

Taco, zašto je doktor očekivao krvarenje uz primolut??? zar to nije jaki progesteron? ništa mi nije jasno.

----------


## mare41

AB, jer Taca voli prokrvariti uz takve nadomjestke :Smile:

----------


## AuroraBlu

za streptokok - antibiotik pobije trenutačno, ali ako se ne uzima dalje sve ovo što je mojca napisala (probiotici, kiselo, itd...) - dođu novi streptokoki.

----------


## Nikolina-Zagreb

Evo mene napokon ...
Hvala svima koji su mi pružili potporu u nesretnom događaju.
Neko vrijeme me nije bilo jer sam nakon kiretaže bila na bolovanju.
Sada sam u radnom pogonu u svakom pogledu  :Smile: 
Ukratko: sve je išlo brzo, pa nije bilo puno vremena za razmišljanje, što je dobro. Dr-privatnik mi je popodne rekao da je bio pobačaj i da moram na kiretažu, navečer sam otišla u bolnicu i odmah su to obavili, odspavala sam i ujutro išla doma. Dodatni olakšavajući faktor je što sve to nije bilo u nekoj uznapredovanoj fazi i što se nisu vidjeli otkucaji srca, te što me je već 2-3 dana prije sve bolilo, pa sam jedva čekala da me riješe te boli i problema. Žao mi je jedino jer mi se to uspjelo dogoditi prirodno u tako visokoj dobi i što je početak zbilja bio skroz školski, no, ako nije bilo OK - što se može, unatoč dobrim početnim simptomima. Nastojim o tome ne razmišljati, a opet ne potiskivati, već gledati normalno.
Čekam nalaz, kažu da je bio neki hematom koji nije dao da se zametak razvija, no, točno ću znati kad sve analiziraju. Nadam se samo da svojim aktivnostima ja nisam doprinijela. Dr-privatnik mi je rekao da je pravilo da se 3-6 mjeseci ne smije zatrudnjeti, a sve ću detaljno pitati na kontr.pregledu, pa ću odlučiti što s Mariborom jer sam prijavljenja za 5. mj. Da li Maribor prima žene starosti 42+.
Inače, suprug je na prvu rekao da možemo biti sretni s 1 djetetom, koje smo također dobili u poodmakloj dobi i da više niti ne pokušavamo, jer je ovaj slučaj pokazao da se svašta može dogoditi, a onda sam mu ja malo pojasnila situaciju i rekla da bih još htjela pokušati, pa se složio da možemo još jednom.

Svima vama koje ste u međuvremenu ostale u drugome stanju i rodile čestitam od srca. Sretno!

----------


## sara38

> Morala sam ići pogledati tog dr.R., po godištu taman za mene 
> rikikiki, ovo s motikom mi se sviđa, da je proljeće i ja bi bila uz drač 
> sara38, 6. mj., to mi je tako daleko!
> AB, izgleda da je naša Mimek jedna od rijetkih koja nas baca na koljena no obzirom da se jake snage spremaju za proljetnu akciju, nadam se da ćete je dostojno zamijeniti!


Dr. R. pa nije loš - ah ti Sinjani!!!
Je, tiki 06. mj. je i meni daleko, al da te utješim sredinom 05. se počinjem bockati  :Trep trep: 
Htjela ja jednom do tada barem u prirodnjak, al neće dr. Tek ako tada ne uspije, možda poslije. Pa dobro.......
Nikolina :Heart:

----------


## andream

Sara, pa zašto dr ne da u prirodnjak prije? Ja se sad pitam da li bi nam baš on možda bio dobitan, ali trenutno jednostavno nemam "živaca" za njega iako sam se jučer jedva suzdržavala da se ipak prijavim za njega.

----------


## sara38

Andream, je u pravu si, nikad ne znaš, a i godine su tu (vrijeme leti, bla, bla)....... Ali danas sam baš sebi rekla i mm, naravno, da prvi put na proljeće neću biti u nikakvom postupku, uzimam stari godišnji i odosmo uživati negdje, ma ko ih ........

----------


## tiki_a

Nikolina  :Heart:  i ~~~~~~šaljem da taj još jedan bude i dobitan.
sara38, uživaj u proljeću, ma sve ima svoje plus i minus, ako je dr. savjetovao i tebi tako odgovara, onda svi zajedno čekamo svibanj/lipanj  :Smile: 
andream he he  :Grin:

----------


## Charlie

*Nikolina*  :Love:  Mb prima i starije od 42 koliko znam. Zašto ne probati još jednom, pa da znate da ste probali a ako je stavr bila "samo " u hematomu zašto ne bi uspjelo. Ja posve razumijem želju za drugim djetetom  :Heart: 
*Tiki_a* jako jako ~~~~ za tebe! Ponekad se baš tako posloži kad najmanje očekujemo i kad bude na horuk sve skupa, krenulo je lijepo, bilo bi još ljepše da završi najvećom srećom.

Meni su ET odredili za 5.dan s moja dva embrijića, skroz sam bila iznenađena, ne služi mi na čast ali malo sam sumnjičava da to nije možda zbog vikenda?! Znam da je povjerenje važno i nadam se da se ne bi tako kockali s mojim teško dobivenim stanicama, ekipa je stvarno do sad bila super i znam da su se trudili oko mene uvijek tako da mi je sve neugodno sumnjati u njih. Jel ima netko da se išlo na blastice s manjim brojem embrijića? Trenutno sam pod utrićima (oralno) pa ne zamjerite ako sam zbrčkana  :Embarassed:

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Charlie*, možda zato jer su ti radili picsi i jer zameci dobro izgledaju??? Ja bi bila zadovoljna s takvim razvojem  :Smile:

----------


## Aurora*

*Charlie*, to su ti rekli nakon sto si ih zvala da provjeris da li su se oplodile? Ako je tako vjerujem da su se odlucili na temelju procjene da su embriji dobri i da imaju sanse da dodju do blastocista. U suprotnom bi se po moje prije odlucili za transfer 2. dan nego riskirali da do njega uopce ne dodje. Sretno i navijam da bude uspjesno!

*tiki_a* koliko pak navijam za tebe ne trebam ni reci!  :Love:

----------


## Charlie

To su mi danas rekli (a jučer su rekli da su se oplodila i da zovem danas). Nije bio PICSI nego IVF ovaj put...rečeno mi je da se razvijaju "prema očekivanju".

----------


## Marnie

Charlie, nemoj sumnjati da bi išli na blastice samo radi vikenda  :Smile: . Sigurna sam da su oba embrija bila izvrsna, pa su se odlučili na takvu soluciju. Joj, super!!!~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da bude dobitno :Smile: .

go tiki_a go!! I ja navijam za tvoju spontanu trudnoću hehe.

Nikolina :Love: 

mare, prolazi li viroza?

----------


## Marnie

btw, meni je Primolut koma. Toliko sam nervozna od njega da bih mogla mm otkinuti glavu za svaku sitnicu koju u kući ostavi na krivom mjestu  :Laughing: . A on jadan stalno pita: pa što ti je? Sva sreća da je jučer bila zadnja tabletica i sad čekam gospođu, pa da vidimo što dalje...

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Marnie*, 2.dc ćeš ići u kontrolu?

----------


## tiki_a

Charlie, uvijek postoji i ta mogućnost, da odgađaju zbog vikenda, ali ako je ovaj puta tako znači da se mrvice stvarno dobro drže. Moj postupak je bio čisti prirodnjak i ekipa je u nedjelju došla samo zbog mene, rekla sam im da smo mogli odustati kad je već prirodnjak u pitanju, dr. C. je rekao da su tamo da rade i da moram biti pozitivna pa se sad toga držim  :Smile:  (plus realna  :Grin: ). Jednom sam s jednim zametkom iz prirodnjaka išla na 5. dan, zamolila sam ih kako bi vidjela preživi li do tada. ~~~~~~~šaljem za dvije krasne blastice! Ipak sada znaš da se obje dobro razvijaju...

----------


## rozalija

Dr R. je mrak uživo, da padneš na dupe. Čovjek bi mu dao najmanje 10 godina da je mlađi.
tik_a moja draga ovih dana mislim puno na tebe i šaljem ti milion ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da nas ko što naša Aurora piše " baciš na koljena" sa predivnom betom. Draga držim ti fige i moja Jelena ti šalje veliki cmokićććććććććććććććććć.

----------


## Charlie

Hvala curke  :Heart:  ekipa je stvarno uvijek draga i čisto mi je neugodno da sumnjičim, sad ću zaboravit na to i mislit pozitivno.

----------


## sara38

*Tiki* za tvoj Dan žena ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart: !

----------


## tiki_a

Aurora, rozalija  :Heart:   :Heart: 
sara38, za dan žena će morati biti jedna mala žena, najčešće pričamo o curici, prvi puta sam mm-u rekla da idemo po dečkića i sestra mi za vrijeme et kaže da sam došla po curicu, a ja u djeliću sekunde pomislim pa kako vidi u epruveti da je curica  :Laughing:  i pitam zašto, a ona pa zbog roza čarapica koje imate....Čovjek s vremenom prolupa skroz na skroz...

----------


## linalena

Cure moje želim Vam sve najjbolje, puno posla  u zadnje dane pa ne stignem pisati.

Bila ddanas na UZVu, 8dc i sljedeći tjedan opet odmrzavanje

----------


## linalena

ja danas imalaa ljubičaste čarape, i to vole curice haaa

----------


## tiki_a

linalena, nadajmo se da će ovaj puta biti transfera~~~~~~

----------


## sretna35

bome vratio se onaj dobri stari duh u klub 39+ baš mi je bio gušt pregledati današnje postove :Very Happy: 

ah baš sam zagrijala atmosferu s našim lipim šesnim dr. R. (al' da se razumimo meni je dr. L uvijek prvi iako bi objektivno bilo jako teško odlučit)

*Charlie* da se tvoje dvije žilavice prema očekivanju pretvore u blastice koje će se naprosto zaljubiti u svoju mamu

*linalena* neka ovaj put bude transfer i to uspješan :Yes: 

*tiki_a* o, da loza čalapice fakat jesu za culice  :Zaljubljen: 

*andream i rikikiki* za prave proljetne postpke

----------


## amyx

> Tiki_a, Charlie ~~~~~~~~~ mislim na vas i držim palčeve za uspjeh 
> Mojca 
> Ja sam bolesna ko pas već 2 puna tjedna ... prvo neka viroza, pa upala sinusa iza toga, sad su mi sinusi procurili i ponovno me neka viroza uhvatila ... poludjet ću! Za sinuse sam pila sumamed pa me zanima ako netko zna, da li sumamed može djelovati i na one bakterije što se uzima na brisu? Da pojasnim, nakon kiretaže trebam napraviti briseve pa me zanim da li da pričekam da antibiotik izdjeluje do kraja i da onda napravim briseve ili mogu već sad?
> Sory na zbrkanom postu, ali ne funkcioniram baš najbolje zdanjih dana!


Djeluje sigurno jer smo ga i ja i MM pili svojevremeno kad sam neke bakterijice imala

----------


## amyx

> Aurora, rozalija  
> sara38, za dan žena će morati biti jedna mala žena, najčešće pričamo o curici, prvi puta sam mm-u rekla da idemo po dečkića i sestra mi za vrijeme et kaže da sam došla po curicu, a ja u djeliću sekunde pomislim pa kako vidi u epruveti da je curica  i pitam zašto, a ona pa zbog roza čarapica koje imate....Čovjek s vremenom prolupa skroz na skroz...


Moj će onda sigurno biti dečkić...ja imala i plavu spavačicu i plave čarape i plave šlapice  :Grin:

----------


## *Nelly*

> Dr. R. pa nije loš - ah ti Sinjani!!!


  :Confused:  dr R. iz Vilija?

----------


## Mojca

Ma ne, dr. R. biolog iz Cita.  :Smile:  

Probudila se u 2.20 i od tad ne spavam. Pokušala sve metode uspavljivanja, od brojanja ovčica, preko čitanja do tehnika disanja. Niš ne pomaže. Jedino tv nisam palila da ne probudim dragog. Na koncu ogladnila i smazala 4 šnite kruha s paštetom od tune i tankim kriškama ljubičastog luka s mrvicu soli. Popila galon vode. Valjda će mi se sad spavati. A zapravo sad mi se i ne isplati zaspati kad u 6 moram staviti utrić.  :Smile:  
(E zbilja sam u banani... prije postupka nisam spavala od nervoze što se konačno ne upuštam u postupak, za vrijeme postupka zbog panika svakakvih, pred prvi uzv od totalne panike da nešto neće biti ok.... a sad? Valjda sam previše spavala preko dana. Ili već mijenjam dan za noć kako to bebe često naprave, na veliku radost roditelja.) 
Uglavnom, čitala sam vas danas, ali mi se toliko spavalo da ništa suvislo ne uspijeh odgovoriti. (Kao sad sam u boljem stanju!  :Grin: )
 E da, je slažem se s AB, dr. R. je zgodan komad.  :Embarassed:  (Uh, kol'ki uvod za ovaj sitni komentar!)

A što se tiče boja ja sam pred godinu dana jedan zid u spavaćoj sobi iz nježne i suptilne lavande prefarbala u T-com ljubičastu. S proračunatom namjerom da podigne razinu životnosti i bla, bla, bla... Dok sam bila u Splitu sam kupila roza krevetninu (mislim da je MD-u pozililo kad ju je vidio...) E pa bude li dečko, stvarno ću se jako čuditi. 
Inače, postoji i niz studija o utjecaju boja na plodnost. Nažalost, mislim da kod nas nema color therapista. Uglavnom, radi se o tome da se područje zdjelice izlaže crvenom svjetlu, nosi crveno i narančasto. Koliko je učinkovito, ne znam, ali je šareno i veselo, to sigurno. 

Odoh sad, ovo postaje predugačak post... 
Grli vas i vibra za sve vas u čudna doba, vaša noćna straža.  :Smile:

----------


## tiki_a

:Coffee:  za budne, a one s utrićima sigurno sad spavaju  :Smile: 
mare41 kako zdravlje?~~~~
sretna35 nam svakodnevno unosi dobro raspoloženje u klub  :Heart: 
Jutros sam popila utrić umjesto stavila, tako mi je došlo...
~~~~~~za Charlieve blastice (danas morule)
Društvo  :Heart:

----------


## Mojca

Ma mošmislit što spavam.  :Smile:

----------


## mare41

tiki, sve je super, i stalno si mi u mislima (do dana žena :Smile: )

----------


## Marnie

Dobor jutro cure, koji predivan dan je vani  :Razz: . Joooj kad će ta zima prestati već jednom!
AB da, 2. dc idem kod dr. na UZV pa valjda konačno kreće i postupak  :Smile: .

----------


## taca70

Ja sam sva fuj. Imam 3 ogromna herpesa na ustima sto mi se u zivotu nije desilo. Ne znam jel od stresa, Primoluta ili mi se sprema neka viroza.

----------


## zedra

Mojca, ne sekiraj se oko spavanja, to je sam faza. Pitat ću te za 2 tjedna kad budeš kao pospana stalno unatoc spavanju 12 sati/dan. A onda opet nespavanje, koje mene sada drži u 15 tj...Ma cirkus je trudnoća, a vama ga posebno svima želim što prije....

----------


## rozalija

Ja sam na transferu u Mb imala ljubičastu spavačicu i roze čarape sa lila srcima i stigla nam je Jelena.

----------


## taca70

Mozda bih ja morala promijeniti boju spavacice i carapa. :Idea:

----------


## Mojca

Aha! A možda i zida u spavaćoj sobi!  :Wink:

----------


## mare41

Nego, da se vratimo 39+ postupcima-vidim na drugoj temi da Nelly ima istu taktiku ko Marnie, a zlatta muku muči s cistama, ko još neki ovdje, cure, pišite nam, nema šta ovdje nismo prošli :Smile: .

----------


## tiki_a

Hvala cure za osmomartovske želje, ali ja stvarno ne znam što mi bi, odbrojala sam 14 dana i to je 9.3., a zašto upisah 8. mart pojma nemam. Bit će žensko, to je očito  :Grin: 
taca70  :Shock: , i nikada herpes nisi imala, a sada tako? Još se uvijek nadam ako me to čudo nije do sada dohvatilo da i neće, moja frendica je često muku mučila s njima.
Marnie, još malo....
Mojca možda sada č(ć?)ori   :Grin:

----------


## Mojca

Mojca danas nije spavala niti minute, čak ni za vrijeme utrića.  :Smile:  Gosti se redali cijeli dan, imala frendove na putovavanju iz BG za LJ na ručku, pa frendicu farmaceuticu iz Pule, koja je danas bila na seminaru o primjeni ljekova u trudnoći. Svašta mi rekla, zanimljivo kako se mišljenja lječnika i ljekarnika o primjeni ljekova u trudnoći ne podudaraju. Valjda ću je konačno nagovoriti da nam se pridruži, ima 39+ i zasad neuspješno radi na bebi.  
Sad čekam starce i 10 sati da stavim utrić i zaspim. 
Tehnika iscrpljivanja kroz dan za miran san kroz noć!  :Smile:  

*Tikica*, 08.03. je samo dan prije zakazanog datuma. Bar testić na taj dan. Jako, jako, jaaaaako želim da na taj dan tvoja ženstvenost zasja u punom sjaju!

----------


## tiki_a

Hm..ja i ženstvenost  :Razz:  .... koka u izlizanim trapericama  :Grin:  ... moja mala ženska bude nogometašica ili judašica!
A rana T i toliko gostiju, uh, znam da sam malo asoc. (osim ovak na netu), ali to bi mi bilo prenaporno...Drago mi je da je tebi nadam se poslužilo za skorašnji dobar san. (Već zamišljam Mojcu u 3 ujutro - hallo, ima li koga?)

----------


## taca70

Meni gosti najvise vole doci oko transfera i to u pravilu rodaci iz dalekih krajeva koji bas tada imaju neki posao u zg.
Tiki_a, nije da nikada nisam imala herpes, imam faza kad me napadaju cesce ali sada su dva velika na donjoj usni i jedan turbo na gornjoj. Eksplodirat ce mi usta. Interesantno, MM nikada nema. Ocito mi je imunitet u krizi bez obzira na sve pripravke koje uzimam da ga odrzim na nivou.
Mare41, prosle smo mi sito i reseto. Sve cesce mislim zasto nisam i u nekim drugim stvarima u zivotu bila ovako uporna, daleko bih dogurala. Medutim, uvijek sam isla linijom manjeg otpora, stvarno ne kuzim sto sam se MPO-a uhvatila ko pijan plota.

----------


## Mojca

Tiki, je prenaporno je, ali sreća još sam pod euforijom od uzv, pa lakše podnosim... starci će ostat par dana, to će biti zamorno... a što se ženstvenosti tiče, ne krije se ona u suknji...   :Smile:  Nadam se da se noćas neću javljati s pričama iz bunila.  :Smile:

----------


## sretna35

> Aha! A možda i zida u spavaćoj sobi!


  boje su u nama :Heart:

----------


## tiki_a

Stiže jutarnja  :Coffee:  (Mojcu nećemo buditi)
taca70, na žalost je tako kod mnogih od nas, i "ovisnost" i posjete u krivo vrijeme (ili smo osjetljive u te dane pa želimo mir par dana). Ja se nekako nadam da ću se ovaj puta izvući od MPO ovisnosti, već se sada dobro osjećam zbog toga.
Društvu  :Heart:

----------


## Mojca

Jutro svima... 
naspavala sam se.   :Smile:  
Tiki, ja se nadam da će tvoja MPO ovisnost prestati uskoro... jer će se pojaviti plusić iscjeljenja.  :Heart:

----------


## sretna35

> Jutro svima... 
> naspavala sam se.  
> Tiki, ja se nadam da će tvoja MPO ovisnost prestati uskoro... jer će se pojaviti plusić iscjeljenja.


ovo potpisujem pa čak i dio da sam se naspavala moj je veliki dečko konačno izbacio noćni obrok mlijeka, vrijeme je za novog sisavca  :Grin:

----------


## zlatta

svima pozdrav. 
da se uključim u debatu o cistama na jajnicima. 
u travnju bih u stimulaciju, kad na uzv mi dr.ustanovi  da imam ciste  :Sad:  (ovaj ciklus pila klomifene) na d.j. 4,5, na l.j. 3,5 cm. 
pijem duphastone 7 dana i danas ponovo na uzv (jer m.još nisam dobila a 43.d.c.) kaže na d.j. je nema, nego vidi vjer.folikul od 15mm, dok na l.j. je cista narasla na 4,5 cm    :Sad: 
ne mogu vjerovati... tako čekani prvi stimulirani ivf, a dok riješim jedan problem već evo drugog.
i od kuda folikul od 15mm ako mi je 43.d.c??

----------


## *Nelly*

> Nego, da se vratimo 39+ postupcima-vidim na drugoj temi da Nelly ima istu taktiku ko Marnie, a zlatta muku muči s cistama, ko još neki ovdje, cure, pišite nam, nema šta ovdje nismo prošli.


 :Undecided:  nadam se da će ovaj put taktika upalit a ne da opet izađem iz ordinacije kaj pokisli pes.
 A ciste, nedrage nam ciste, meni su se htjele nakotit  al ih je dr R uspješno riješio sa kontracepcijama
 Cure ? kak zgleda menga ?  :Laughing:

----------


## mare41

zlatta, a za što su sad bili klomifeni? Za ciljani? Jel ti rekao kako se riješiti ciste (možda bi i mogao biti folikul, ima svakakvih opcija kad se ciklus poremeti, al to je nebitno, treba cistu riješiti)
Nelly, jel pitanje zbog slabih krvarenja ili (ako je tako, ni tu nisi jedina :Smile: )?

----------


## taca70

Zlatta, moj slucaj od prije 2god: na kontrolnom uzv pred postupak cista 4cm, Dobila Cilest ali nakon mjesec dana cista jos tu iste velicine. Uglavnom nakon 3mj Cilesta je otisla. Sada sam na kontrolnom uzv imala cistu 3cm ali ovaj put je nastala pod kontracepcijom koju sam uzimala 3mj. Kao kontracepcija u 80% slucajeva sprijecava stvaranje cisti ali ja sam upala u onih 20%. Cekam m ovih dana i 2.dc na kontrolu. Ocito je da s cistama nema puno logike. Samo kidaju zivce.

----------


## Charlie

Dobro jutro svima! Ja sam danas doma, malo ću promijenit taktiku (inače s posla na ET pa natrag na posao) i baš mi paše. 
*Taca* i ja sam podložna herpesima. Izlete mi kad sam pod većim stresom ili nekad kad promijenim klimu (dođem na skijanje ili na more)...znam kako ti je. 
*Tiki_a* stvarno se sve nekako poklopilo oko dana žena  :Heart:  red bi bio da stigne jedna curičica. ~~~~~ za najsretniji 8.3.!

----------


## linalena

Dobro jutro, uff kaj je vani hladno, jojjojjoj. Ja zbavila drugi UZV, u srijedu još jedan i valjda odleđivanje

Velka ~ svima  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Charlie

Imam na čuvanju blasticu i morulicu  :Smile: 
Rekli su mi da može beta za 10 dana.
Idem malo u horizontalu...ovo je baš dan za ostati doma...

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Charlie*, savršeno!!! Bit će to lijepa beta za 10 dana  :Smile:

----------


## enya22

*Charlie* bezbroj ~~~~~~~~~ za tvoje mrvice, pa da za 10 dana skacemo od srece!  :Heart:  Dobro da si promijenila taktiku, odmaraj se i uzivaj!
*tiki_a* ~~~~~~~~ i za tebe  :Kiss: 
Moj maleni i ja saljemo svim trudilicama carobne ~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Marnie

Charlie~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za divnu blasticu i morulicu  :Smile: !

----------


## Mojca

Charlie bravo, a sad odmaraj, mazi blasticu i morulicu.  :Smile:  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## rikikiki

Charlie, super vijest, bravo za blasticu i morulicu  :Klap: 
Držimo fige za dalje  :Heart:

----------


## mare41

> Charlie, super vijest, bravo za blasticu i morulicu 
> Držimo fige za dalje


 X fige držimo na rukama i nogama :Smile:

----------


## tiki_a

Oooo Charlie, kako dobre vijesti  :Klap: , dobro da si ostala doma da ne ispadne da pod pauzom djecu radiš  :Laughing: . Poslije et-a je ipak dobro malo odmoriti, a sad puno ~~~~~~za obje mrvice i lijepu betu za desetak dana!
enya i njezini dečki  :Zaljubljen:  ..kao i Lidali...
Počela sam raditi, sve skroz normalno, jedino malo pripazim da ne dižem baš preteško, ostalo normala.

----------


## tiki_a

Još malo~~~~~~za Charlie   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YOmOu...feature=fvwrel

----------


## *Nelly*

> X fige držimo na rukama i nogama


Držim i jaaaa :Klap:

----------


## sretna35

*Charlie* za tvoju blasticu i morulicu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da se prime

*tiki_a*  za upornost

*Mojca*

----------


## Jelena

Charlie ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za blasticu i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za morulicu

----------


## linalena

Charlie ~~~~~ za blasticu i morulicu, rastite rastite  :Zaljubljen: 


Enya22 kaj je kikač krasan, prekrasan, pusni one male tacerace  :Wink: 

Tiki_a ~~~~~ za ugnjezđivanje, mmm kak mi je fino nutri  :Cool: 



 :Coffee:  naravno a več pol 9

----------


## Charlie

Hvala vam svima  :Heart:  od toliko lijepih želja mora se desiti nešto lijepo!
*Tiki_a* baš sam se nasmijala na ono "raditi djecu pod pauzom"..fakat skoro pa istina. To je kad čovjek proba sve uskladiti - nekad se desi da baš onda ništ ne štima. Iskreno, paše mi ova dva dana biti doma iako to i nije neko mirovanje uz moju zvrkicu, ali ipak je potpuno bez stresa.
*Marnie*, jel ovaj tjedan krećeš ili sam ja nešto pobrkala?
*Enya* stavi nam neku slikicu oba vaša dečka da ih vidimo skupa! I naravno javi kad će David počet primat posjete  :Smile:

----------


## Marnie

Dobro jutro cure (doduše već je i dan hehe) :Smile: .

Eto ja bih trebala krenuti ovaj tjedan, konačno  :Smile: . Danas dobila m, sutra sam kod dr. R da vidimo da li je cista otišla i idemo li u postupak.

----------


## *Nelly*

> Dobro jutro cure (doduše već je i dan hehe).
> 
> Eto ja bih trebala krenuti ovaj tjedan, konačno . Danas dobila m, sutra sam kod dr. R da vidimo da li je cista otišla i idemo li u postupak.


Držim fige , sretno  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## Mojca

> Dobro jutro cure (doduše već je i dan hehe).
> 
> Eto ja bih trebala krenuti ovaj tjedan, konačno . Danas dobila m, sutra sam kod dr. R da vidimo da li je cista otišla i idemo li u postupak.


Dobro vam jutro (upravo sam po treći put jutros ustala)!
Ovo je zbilja lijepa vijest za buđenje! Marnie, da nam sretno, opušteno i uspješno prošetaš kroz postupak!  :Smile: 

**************************************************  *******************************

----------


## taca70

Marnie, koliko ti je dana proslo od zadnjeg Primoluta do m?

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Marnie*, nek sutra bude sve čisto ko suza na uzv!

----------


## Marnie

> Marnie, koliko ti je dana proslo od zadnjeg Primoluta do m?


Prošlo mi je 4 dana. I nakon utrića uvijek dobijem 4. dan.

Hvala vam cure!!

----------


## Vali

*Charlie*, bravo i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!!!

----------


## enya22

*Marnie* sretno! ~~~~~~~~
*Charlie* ~~~~~~~~~~~ do neba da malena zvrkica sto prije dobije drustvo za igranje! :Heart: 



> *Enya* stavi nam neku slikicu oba vaša dečka da ih vidimo skupa! I naravno javi kad će David počet primat posjete


Hehe, spremamo se fotkati ih skupa, jucer sam "stavila" D.-a u krilo M.-u, a on me pogledao i nasmijao se, onak nekak njezno... za sada smo ih fotkali dosta, ali odvojeno (obicno manjega dok spava, a vecega kad nesto radi, jako je zaposlen). Cim bude neka zajednicka fotka, stavim ih u avatar. M. je jako zivahan, pa dok ja namjestim bebu i fotic, on ode... :Laughing: 
Kaj se posjeta tice, bas sam neki dan razmisljala o vama, mozete nam doci kad god vam pase! Prvi gosti su nam se vec izredali, vidi se da smo opusteniji s drugim djetetom.  :Grin:

----------


## Charlie

*Marnie* sretno!!!!!
*Enya* jupiii znaš da ćemo doći!

----------


## tiki_a

Marnie, počelo je, sretno sutra!

----------


## Mojca

Tiki, kak se osjećaš?  :Smile:

----------


## tiki_a

Mojca, hvala na pitanju, osjećaj je takav kao da se baš ništa ne događa, mm i ja se uvijek nakon punkcije zezamo da sam sad jalovica  :Grin: (sirovi humor), e baš tako se osjećam nakon et-a, sada je drugi dio ciklusa, a sve je nekako prazno, čisto, mirno. No najvažnije mi je da sam dobro, ne smeta mi to, konačno sam spoznala da nema više smisla moj MPO i odlično se osjećam (ne euforično)...

----------


## andream

A ja se zezam s MM nakon svake punkcije da sam kao prazna tikva (ona bez koštica).
Moram priznati da se ovaj mjesec osjećam baš rasterećeno, iako svako malo brojim na prste da vidim koji mi je dc (a mora nešto biti i kad se ništa ne dešava). Pa da bar da znam kad krenuti s lh trakicama ...  :Smile: 
Tiki, ne tako razmišljati, ima smisla sve dok traje. A kad uistinu bude gotovo i onda će imati smisla, jer ste uistinu sve pokušavali.
Marnie, ~~~~~~~~~ za dobar početak.
Charlie, ~~~~~~~~~~ za mrvicu ili mrvice koje su se ugnijezdile ~~~~~~~~~~
Linalena, ~~~~~~ za uspješno odleđivanje (da se iznenadimo još jednom nakon one cure na odbrojavanju koja je imala uspjeh).
E sad kad sam pobrojala sve cure u postupcima, svima nama drugima ću kolektivno zavibrati ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Mojca

Tiki, za odustajanje uvijek ima vremena, zato, ne odustaj...  :Heart:

----------


## sretna35

> A ja se zezam s MM nakon svake punkcije da sam kao prazna tikva (ona bez koštica).
> Moram priznati da se ovaj mjesec osjećam baš rasterećeno, iako svako malo brojim na prste da vidim koji mi je dc (a mora nešto biti i kad se ništa ne dešava). Pa da bar da znam kad krenuti s lh trakicama ... 
> Tiki, ne tako razmišljati, ima smisla sve dok traje. A kad uistinu bude gotovo i onda će imati smisla, jer ste uistinu sve pokušavali.
> Marnie, ~~~~~~~~~ za dobar početak.
> Charlie, ~~~~~~~~~~ za mrvicu ili mrvice koje su se ugnijezdile ~~~~~~~~~~
> Linalena, ~~~~~~ za uspješno odleđivanje (da se iznenadimo još jednom nakon one cure na odbrojavanju koja je imala uspjeh).
> E sad kad sam pobrojala sve cure u postupcima, svima nama drugima ću kolektivno zavibrati ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


ja ću potpisati svoju "stariju kolegicu" andream ha-ha za 15 dana stižem u klub 39++

----------


## linalena

Kak je Andrem sve lijepo pobrojala ja se pridružujem kolektivnim vibricama  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Charlie

*tiki_a* baš bih voljela da te demantira jedna lijepa beta ovaj put ~~~~~

Ja sam skužila da sam najmirnija između punkcije i ET, kao, sad sam svoje odradila i više ne ovisi o meni. I prvi tjedan nakon ET je još nekak...

*linalena* ~~~~ za uspješno odleđivanje
*Marnie* kako je prošao UZ danas?

----------


## Marnie

Dobro jutro cure, poslužujem fiiinu, mirišljavu  :Coffee:   ili čaj - kako kome paše :Smile: .

Charlie, na UZV idem tek poslijepodne tako da se moram još malo strpiti  :Smile: .

----------


## tiki_a

Marnie, čekamo dobre vijesti!~~~~~~
Charlie, i kod mene slično, jedino kad krećem na et počinje mi raditi nervoza, više mi se neeeeda taj zadnji korak. Prvi tjedan nakon et ok ili nekak', zapravo nakon 6-tog dana kreće nestrpljenje, zbrčkani osjećaji, dosta mi je više itd. itd. ...

----------


## Ibili

Tiki_a, držim "fige" i neka uspije!

I sve ostale cure ~~~~~~~~~~!

----------


## Charlie

> Prvi tjedan nakon et ok ili nekak', zapravo nakon 6-tog dana kreće nestrpljenje, zbrčkani osjećaji, dosta mi je više itd. itd. ...


E da...pogotovo kad imaš u vidu da je već par dana nakon ET više manje sve "odlučeno", ili je, ili nije. Zato ja volim prekinut neizvjesnost što prije  - makar se mnogi ne slažu sa mnom i nije da preporučam to drugima - ali 10dpt je meni taman na granici prihvatljivog čekanja (u prvoj T beta je pala čak 9dp3dt ali samo zato jer sam zbog spottinga bila uvjerena da stiže M pa da prestanem s utrićima). 
*Marnie ~~~~~~* priprema, pozor  :Smile:

----------


## tiki_a

> Tiki_a, držim "fige" i neka uspije!
> 
> I sve ostale cure ~~~~~~~~~~!


Ibili!!! Mislim, dakle, tvoje dijete  :Zaljubljen: , još se sjećam majušnog slatkog avatara  :Smile:

----------


## Marnie

Cure, na žalost, kod mene opet odgoda postupka. Cista je i dalje tamo, nešto manja, ali "postojana" (kao da sam je taftom tretirala, a ne primolutom  :Laughing: ). Dr mi je prepisao konctracepciju od danas, pa ćemo vidjeti nakon toga da li je zločestoća otišla.
puuuno vibrica šaljem našoj tiki_a i charlie!!

----------


## Mojca

Uporna neka cista! Uf!  :Mad: 
Lijepo ti malo popričaj s njom i reci joj da joj tu definitivno nije mjesto, da se dosta nauživala tvog gostoprimstva (i to nepozvana!), ali nek sad ode, jer očekuješ jednog vrlo važnog gosta uskoro i da moraš sve pripremiti za njega.  :Smile:  
Ah, znam da vam zvuči ko da pričam gluposti... ali jedan polip sam davnih dana tako otpravila. Dr. L. je već rekla da ću morati na operaciju, pa na kraju nisam nikud išla. Istina... istu taktiku sam probala s miomima i nije išlo, ali vrijedi pokušati!   :Smile:

----------


## taca70

Marnie, nije mi to nimalo drago, pogotovo sto sutra idem na kontrolu i nemam vise zivaca za odgadanja. Divim se tvojoj pozitivi, stvarno se nadam da ce ti donijeti sto zelis. Malo mi je koma ici na uzv 2.dc, to jos nisam nikada u svojoj mpo karijeri a trenutno mi je stanje prilicno kriticno.

----------


## tiki_a

Marnie  :Sad: 
taca70 tebi ~~~~~za sutra.

----------


## Miki76

*Marnie,* šteta! Joj, kak mi je žao!  :Sad:  Imaš svu moju moralnu podršku, ako ti to išta pomaže.

*Taca*, sretno sutra! I ne boj se UZV-a 2dc, nije to ništa strašno, meni je to bilo neugodno samo prvi put, a onda je postalo kao bilo koji drugi UZV. (Samo što se tada malo manje šećem gole guze pred doktorom  :Grin: )

----------


## Mojca

Taco, sretno sutra.  :Smile:

----------


## *Nelly*

> Cure, na žalost, kod mene opet odgoda postupka. Cista je i dalje tamo, nešto manja, ali "postojana" (kao da sam je taftom tretirala, a ne primolutom ). Dr mi je prepisao konctracepciju od danas, pa ćemo vidjeti nakon toga da li je zločestoća otišla.
> puuuno vibrica šaljem našoj tiki_a i charlie!!    i ja


Ja mrziti odgode :Evil or Very Mad:   ja sam se svojih najvjerojatnije riješila čajem i tinkturom Imele od stričeka travara, ošle i nisu se vrnule, da pokušaš s tim ?

----------


## andream

Marnie, žao mi je za odgodu. Ali zato ćemo startati u travnju, kako vidim bit će puno postupaka u našem klubu.

----------


## Charlie

*Marnie* uh uh. Sad možda pitam gluposti, ali kaj se ta cista ne bi mogla punktirati pa da lijepo nestane? Znam da se one obično vrate na isto mjesto ali bar da te za postupak ostavi na miru. Nadam se da će kontracepcija riješiti problem i da ćeš startati za mjesec dana!
*Taca* ~~~~ za tvoj UZ. Ne sekiraj se oko toga što je 2dc, ja ponesem mokre maramice, saniram stanje neposredno pred odlazak na stol, a ionako nema tu ništa što doktori nisu već vidjeli. Samo neka bude sve OK za start pa ćeš zaboravit na neugodu!
*tiki_a* kako si?

Ja od jučer radim pa će vrijeme brže prolazit...

----------


## andream

Charlie, baš me nasmija s onim "sanirati stanje". Ja za svaki postupak kupim u DM-u najveći paket vlažnih maramica i sve ode...  :Smile:

----------


## Marnie

Hvala cure na podršci i savjetima za otklanjanje napasti. Ma inače nisam sklona cistama i imala sam ju u životu samo 2 puta (naravno za ono što znam zbog pregleda) i oba puta je otišla uz kotracepciju, pa se nadam da će i ovaj put. *Mojca*, davno je bilo kada sam pročitala neku knjigu o moći pozitivnog mišljenja i vizualizacije željenog događaja i često sam to koristila, ali ne pomaže baš - doduše uvijek sve na kraju ispadne ok, ali naravno ne u trenutku kada ja želim hehe.
*Taca*, ja sam već par puta imala pregled za vrijeme m u Mariboru i u početku mi je bilo koma neugodno, ali sad sam se već navikla. 
Veselim se travnju prepunog akcije!!

----------


## taca70

Danas konačno krećem s pikanjem nakon 3mj odgađanja, i to prvo decapeptyl a od sutra još 2G+2M. Dr. mi nije htio reći točno stanje s AF, kao moram se opustiti i milsiti samo na dobre stvari a da nema AF ne bi ni išli u postupak. Nema druge nego da ~~~~~~ sama sebi i pustim mozak na pašu.
Marnie, idući ciklus mora biti tvoj.
Tko nam je još u akciji sada?

----------


## Marnie

taca :Klap:  :Klap:  i evo podrška i s moje strane u vibranju: ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ (da ne vibraš sama sebi hehe).

----------


## mare41

> taca i evo podrška i s moje strane u vibranju: ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ (da ne vibraš sama sebi hehe).


 X ja ću samo skromno potpisati, da ženu ne opterećujemo :Smile:

----------


## AuroraBlu

> X ja ću samo skromno potpisati, da ženu ne opterećujemo


I ja  :Smile:  Ajde *Taco*, nek bude dobitan mjesec!

----------


## m arta

i ja potpisujem i šaljem pozitive i sretno u postupku! :Klap: 

Marnie  :Love: 

ja krećem s pikanjem čim dobijem M negdje oko 12.-15.03.  :Smile:

----------


## Charlie

*taca*  :Klap:  super vijesti! Evo i ja ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Mojca

Bravo *Taco*, od srca vibramo!  :Smile:

----------


## ina33

*Taco*, go, go go!!!

----------


## mare41

linalena~~~za sutra!

----------


## tiki_a

> X ja ću samo skromno potpisati, da ženu ne opterećujemo


Ovo se mora potpisati, bravo taca!
Charlie  :Klap:  za odluku da startaš s poslom, doma ipak moraš teže dizati :Zaljubljen: nego na poslu i vrijeme brže prođe. Hvala na pitanju, ok sam, možda se pojavila mala nervozica (razočaranje), ali brzo je nestalo  :Smile: 
m arta još malo.... Baš je super u klubu, stalno se nešto radi  :Klap:

----------


## tiki_a

Zar nije linalena danas u akciji? Idem provjeriti...

----------


## glacova

> X ja ću samo skromno potpisati, da ženu ne opterećujemo


i ja tiho i skromno potpisujem!

----------


## Jelena

taca70, uvijek se veselim kad netko počinje s postupkom, tebi posebno  :Heart:

----------


## linalena

Marnie baš mi je žao što morate odgoditi zbog ciste, ma odmah će nju malo tabletica srediti ~~~~ 

Taco ~~~~~ za postupak

Danas je moj m dao svoj dio posla, sutra iza 9 zovemo dal se i kako otopilo i oplodilo, isti scenarij ko i prije mjesec dana, samo da ishod bude drugačiji. Dok sam ga danas čekala u autu uff smrzla se, kada već to proljeće

Svima puno pusa i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## sretna35

*linalena* sretno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~

*taco* ajd sad se opusti ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~

*tiki_a i Charlie* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~ :Heart: 

*Mojca* kad bumo čuli neke novosti?

----------


## linalena

Nisu preživjele odmrzavanje, nisu bile dovoljno kvalitetne , *****ti sve

----------


## zedra

linalena, baš mi je žao što se ovako moraš maltretirati..Nakbolje bi bilo kad bi se u glavi odmah mogle otpisati te stanice i ići na to da se što prije potroše...Jer  ništa od njih ni ne može biti...Žao mi je, i ne nerviraj se...Jel imaš još koju ili je ta za.ebanci.a gotova?

----------


## linalena

Ma za još jednu, i na SD me nedaju dalje dok ih ne potrošim. Trenutačno do jeseni mi je jako teško ići u Ljubljanu, zbog posla. Nadam se stimulaciji u 5/6mj tako da bi u Slo u 10mj

----------


## taca70

Linalena, taj sekundarni IVF je najbolje u startu prihvatiti kao (da se ne izrazavam ali znas sta mislim), pogotovo u nasim godinama. Sad vidim u potpisu da su tebi vracali 4st. zametke. Koji dan ti je bio ET?

----------


## linalena

5.dan!!!!! Ja očito nemam kvalitetne stanice, pogotovo kada ih imam tako puno (19). Dal ima kaj za poboljšanje te kvalitete

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Linalena*, jesi li ih sad sve potrošila? Znam da si žalosna, ali po meni je ovo bolji scenarij, nego da si imala transfer... 

*Tiki*, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*Taco*, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za start!

----------


## linalena

Ma je cure, malo jesam razočarana, zbog te njihove rečenice da su stanice nekvalitetne. Dočekati ću ja svjež transfer, nakon još jednog krio postupka, pa se nadam kojem prirodnjaku do stimulacije. U međuvremenu ćemo morati i koju pauzu napraviti zbog mog posla ali i da se malo odmorimo

----------


## AuroraBlu

Ja i dalje ne razumijem zašto se u 1 mjesecu mogu samo 3 stanice odmrznuti?!!?? Ako su ti jučer odmrznuli 3 koje nisu preživjele, zašto danas ne odmrznu sljedeće 3??? Transfer se ionako radi od 2.do 5.dana - i tijelo je hormonski gledano jednako pripremljeno za transfer sutra ili za 3 dana...

----------


## Mojca

> *Linalena*, jesi li ih sad sve potrošila? Znam da si žalosna, ali po meni je ovo bolji scenarij, nego da si imala transfer... 
> 
> *Tiki*, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> *Taco*, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za start!


Slažem se s AB, bolje ovako nego još 2 tjedna neizvjesnosti. *Linalena*, imaš ih još 19 ili ih je sveukupno bilo 19? 

*Sretna*, drugi tjedan idem opet na kontrolu, pa će onda biti nekih novosti. Za sad sve isto svaki dan, utrići, vitaminčići, puno tekućine, zdrava hrana... sa Smogovaca sam prešla na Alo-alo, mali pas se od pustog ležanja udebljao.  :Smile:

----------


## gala1979

> 5.dan!!!!! Ja očito nemam kvalitetne stanice, pogotovo kada ih imam tako puno (19). Dal ima kaj za poboljšanje te kvalitete


Jedino drugo put pokušati sa drugačijim protkolom. Druge stvari ne možeš baš mijenjati.

----------


## ina33

> 5.dan!!!!! Ja očito nemam kvalitetne stanice, pogotovo kada ih imam tako puno (19). Dal ima kaj za poboljšanje te kvalitete


Nema. Imaš godine koje imaš, ne bi trebala ići na zamrzavanje stanica, jer to fakat očito nije za ove u godinama, nego ipak za ove ispod 30. To ti je all there's to it. I bilo bi bolje kad bi mogli opodit više od 3, ali to ti znači isključivo inozemstvo.

Nemaš ti kao ti nekvalitetne stanice, kvaliteta opada s godinama, a postupak odmrzavanja (ne zamrzavanja, nego odmrzavanja) ih oštećuje i većina završava kao ti, bez transfera, pogotovo ako rade s tim nekim lošijim načinom odrmazvanja (slow-freezing, a ne vitrifikacija). Vidiš da neki uopće ne žele radit zamrzavanje js (Lučinger, koji je slovio kao broj 1 u Hrvatskoj), jer da je s time mala uspješnost.

Tj. sad ti je to što će ko izjavit o zamrzavanju js de facto politika, ali ono... da je to nešto super, to bi radio Maribor, Prag itd.

Nemoj samo brijat da su ti stanice loše, pls. Odradi šutke to što moraš ili mijenjaj kliniku ili diži bunu. Nema četvrto, samo nemoj još to sve okrenut protiv sebe ("loše stanice" brijačina, a čini mi se da si baš u to krenula).

OK je bit bijesan, ali nemoj na sebe i svoje stanice, fakat nisu zaslužile.

----------


## Mojca

> ok je bit bijesan, ali nemoj na sebe i svoje stanice, fakat nisu zaslužile.


xxx!

----------


## andream

Lina, da ne tražim, možeš li napisati koji si imala protokol u postupku?
I sad je na žalost ironija da će možda ići s blažom stimulacijom, usprkos godinama, da bude manji broj js-a.

----------


## taca70

Linalena, sad mi se sjecanje vraca. Znaci 3 4st. zametka 5.dan? Jesi li postavila pitanje doktoru kako je to moguce?

----------


## ina33

> Linalena, sad mi se sjecanje vraca. Znaci 3 4st. zametka 5.dan? Jesi li postavila pitanje doktoru kako je to moguce?


Ovo sam previdjela i ja se isto pitam kako je to moguće, iako mi je jedna cura rekla da su joj u Mariboru vratili 5.-ti dan jednu blasticu i jednu osmostaničnu (5.-ti dan), na njeno inzistiranje i da su se oba primila. Ja sam zabrijala da su to cure nešto pobrkale... Tj. ja nisam znala da zametak može bit živ 5.-ti dan ako je ostao na razini od 4 stanice, tj. zar ne znači život zametka = rast? Možda sam i ja pobrkala, uvijek se uči.

----------


## zedra

Ina, možda se radilo o sporom zametku, ma nije to matematika pa da moraju baš biti u stanicu (iako sam ja za statisticki proracun kad je sve u pitanju)..Ali ovo kod Linalene je bila neka teška bljuzga, ocito...mislim, vratili, ali znaju da ništa od toga...

----------


## mare41

> Ali ovo kod Linalene je bila neka teška bljuzga, ocito...mislim, vratili, ali znaju da ništa od toga...


 Linalena, i mi smo to znali kad smo te čitali :Sad: .

----------


## ina33

> Ina, možda se radilo o sporom zametku, ma nije to matematika pa da moraju baš biti u stanicu (iako sam ja za statisticki proracun kad je sve u pitanju)..Ali ovo kod Linalene je bila neka teška bljuzga, ocito...mislim, vratili, ali znaju da ništa od toga...


Ma, sve 5, ali kako može zametak 5.-ti dan imat 4 ili 8 stanica, ne može biti baš toliko spor, ne kužim? 5-ti dan bi trebao imat minimalno 30-tak, koliko ja shvaćam, da bi bilo šanse za nešto, tj. tu on kasni ne pola dana, dan, nego 2 dana. Pretpostavljam da u Mariboru s time ne bi niti preopručili transfer, ali, opet, i to ovisi možda i o pacijentu, di se poštuju njegova uvjerenja i želje, dok mu nije na štetu.

----------


## ina33

Tj. ne kužim kako su tako spori bili, Linalena, to bi trebala vidit s biologicom na SD-u, ako možeš do nje, ona je zvučala kao komunikativna i OK, možda je nešto i do spermiograma (ako je bio azo, onda je i on zeznut). Ne znam je li biste vi mogli profitirati od onih tehnika skrininga spermiograma - IMSI itd.

----------


## Mojca

> Ma, sve 5, ali kako može zametak 5.-ti dan imat 4 ili 8 stanica, ne može biti baš toliko spor, ne kužim? 5-ti dan bi trebao imat minimalno 30-tak, koliko ja shvaćam, da bi bilo šanse za nešto, tj. tu on kasni ne pola dana, dan, nego 2 dana.


To sam se i ja pitala, meni su 5. dan vraćene 2 blastice i 1 6-stanični. Kako je uspio preživjeti do 5. dana?

----------


## ina33

> To sam se i ja pitala, meni su 5. dan vraćene 2 blastice i 1 6-stanični. Kako je uspio preživjeti do 5. dana?


Vidiš, nisam to znala, vjerojatno ti ga ne bi niti vraćali da nije ovog zakona (ono, tko će "bacat" embrije). Tj. da si išla prije Zakona u CITO vjerojatno bi ti rekli da taj nije dovoljno dobar za transfer. Tj., tu se sad svi vraćaju (moraju se vraćat, da ne bi ko koga optužio da je bacio embrij) na pitanje kad počinje život itd. kako tko može tumačit (ovi u Petrovoj rekli život počinje tad i tad, ministar itd.).

Tj. da nije politike, nego da je samo struka, taj 6-stanični ne bi bio transferiran, najvjerojatnije. Formulacija bi možda bila da nije (dovoljno) vitalan.

----------


## ina33

Linalena, sad mi je jasnije što ti se dogodilo. Vratili su ti zametke koji nisu imali realne šanse za život (iako, uvijek postoje rubni slučajevi, vidi ksenu). Sad se tvoji napori trebaju koncentrirati na biologicu - zašto misli da su bili tako loši. Ako uopće do nje možeš doći i ako se više uopće s ikim može razgovarati bez straha i politike, tj. to nisam sigurna, odnosno moraš uključit antene za diplomatske pitalice i čitanje između redaka.

----------


## ina33

Tj. ili i možda pokušat sreću s nekim drugim labom, može i u Cro, vani bi bilo idealnije.

----------


## tiki_a

Da, sjećam se kad je linalena napisala 4-stan. 5-ti dan, bilo mi je čudno, rekla bi da su stale sa razvojem, znači nije bilo za transfer? Jednom sam samo imala jednu mrvicu na čekanju jer bio je et tri zametka, taj četvrti se nije pomaknuo od 3 stanice, znači ništa od njega, nisu ga zamrzavali.

----------


## ina33

> taj četvrti se nije pomaknuo od 3 stanice, znači ništa od njega, nisu ga zamrzavali.


Da, ali to je bilo vjerojatno prije Zakona, jel' da? Tj. prije nego što je počela "histerija" oko toga kad počinje život i što znači vitalni embrij i tko baca /zaleđuje embrije, tj. kad se normalno radilo, ginekologija bez politike?

----------


## tiki_a

Da, ina33, prije zakona, ali to dokazuje ono što si i ti rekla, da takvi zameci nisu za transfer.

Pitam isto što i sretna35 - Mojca, kad bude nekih novosti? ... Kaj se radi, kak' se živi odnosno uživa, daj da guštamo malo ...

----------


## Mojca

Tiki_a, a nema nekih novosti, evo zapravo ima, danas sam po prvi put nakon 100 godina bila u labu u DZ i dobila napadaj bjesnila kad sam vidjela gužvu... Ne zbog čekanja, nego zbog bakterija u zraku. Prvo sam se skrivala iza šala, a onda je dragi otišao po masku u apoteku.  :Smile:   :Smile:  
A nema nekog uzbuđenja kod mene koja sjedim doma i tipkam po daljinskom, laptopu i mobitelu.  :Smile:  

Kako se ti držiš, još samo par dana?  :Smile:

----------


## tiki_a

Mojca, a šetnjice i odmak od posla, jel' totalan odmak još uvijek? ....Moj testić od sutra na dalje. Možda i danas jedan (pa šata ću s njima kasnije?).Ma ja stalno nešto mjerim, umačem i tsl. da vrijeme brže prođe i da se prije uvjerim u ono što je (oliti nije). Uglavnom sve je pod kontrolom, nema nervoze.

----------


## andream

eh ti testići, ubijaju me u pojam.
ja sam se počela plašiti već i lh testa, probada me dobrano od jučer pa smo krenuli i s tim. za sada nula bodova, vidjet ćemo danas na 10.dc.
Tiki, nek je tebi pozitivan, onaj puno bitniji ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Mojca

Ma radim pomalo, Tiki, ali ne previše. Iako, čeka me jedan ozbiljan handover... Šetnjice slabo, hladno je, a mene odmah zabole jajnici, pa me uhvati panika. Sad ću, nek još malo zatopli. 
Držim ti fige za smirenost u sljedećim danima.  :Smile:  I za plusić naravno!  :Smile:

----------


## linalena

Hvala vam puno na svim riječima podrške ali i idejama što činiti. Idem u utrorak gore i tražiti ću doktoraB ali i biologicu  da malo prođemo sve to. Oni su mi taj put vratili embrije i tek poslije rekli da su četverostanični, sjećam se da je doktorica T rekla "pa nisu baš neki" i da transfer mi nije radio drB već drT .Također treba probati malo "kanalima" okolo-naokolo ispitati  i založiti se za nas. Probali bi tu još jedan stimulirani jer čekam lijekove pa onda Ljubljana, ali ako ne mogu u stim.do ljeta idemo onda što prije gore

----------


## tiki_a

Stiže fiiina ne baš rano jutarnja  :Coffee: 
Moj test jutros 10. dnt negativan, utriće koristim još par dana i radim testove, ali možete me skinuti s zamišljene liste čekalica. Nisam žalosna, bilo je očekivano  :Smile:

----------


## Sela

*Tiki* zar?Mozda ipak sljedeci testic pokaze nadu. :Love:  :Heart:

----------


## Mojca

> *Tiki* zar?Mozda ipak sljedeci testic pokaze nadu.


X
Tiki_a  :Heart:  mi i dalje navijamo.

----------


## Marnie

Draga Tiki_a  :Heart: , držim fige i dalje.

----------


## m arta

> X
> Tiki_a  mi i dalje navijamo.



i mi  :Heart:

----------


## andream

Tiki, neka ipak pokaže plus sutra ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ a ako i ne... za dalje, kako god ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## sretna35

*tiki_a*  :Heart: 

*andream, Mojca, Mimek etc*  :Bye:

----------


## Sonja29

koke moje nadam se da me primate opet u vaše društvo!? svima
Tiki_a divim ti se...samo ostani tako pozitivna

----------


## vikki

*Sonja*, dobrodošla natrag  :Smile:  dugo te nije bilo.
*Tiki*, draga, milijun hugova  :Love: 
*Taco*, dobar start želim, jedva čekam vijesti s folikulometrija  :Smile: 
*Marnie*, baš mi je žao, znamo kako je kad stalno stojiš na mjestu  :Sad: 
*Mare*, *AB*, cure ~~~~~~~~  :Heart:

----------


## tiki_a

Sonja29  :Heart: , neki dan sam se sjetila tebe i ninatz te vašeg dogovora da zajedno šetate trbušaste  :Smile:  Super da si se javila!!
vikki  :Kiss:

----------


## Charlie

*tiki_a* jel pao testić i danas? Jako ti želim jedno lijepo iznenađenje! Što god bilo, za dalje ~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart: 
*taca70* kad je prvi UZ?

Kod mene 7dp5dt, jučer i prekjučer sam uočila neke smećkaste točkice, nervozica, vidjet ćemo danas. Kod mene to može značiti sve (jednom  :Heart: ) ili ništa (svi ostali ciklusi) tako da nisam ništa pametnija.

----------


## m arta

tiki za danas ~~~~~~ :Heart: 
vikki  :Heart: 
Charlie  :Love: 
Taco, sretno!  :Smile:

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Tiki*, a da ponoviš testić i danas? ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*Charlie* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da to znači ovo prvo  :Smile:

----------


## Mojca

> *Tiki*, a da ponoviš testić i danas? ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> *Charlie* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da to znači ovo prvo


Jutro cure drage! Napokon sunceeeeeeee!!!!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## taca70

Charlie, a da pozuris po betu?
Tiki_a, mislim da znas sve sto bih ti napisala. Nadam se da ce se kockice posloziti. :Heart:

----------


## enya22

*tiki_a* ~~~~~~~~~~~~ za tebe, vjerojatno je testic pao prerano
*Charlie* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:

----------


## mare41

Jel kome miriši kava za sutra popodne?

----------


## Marnie

Na žalost ja ne mogu, imam već nešto dogovoreno za sutra.

----------


## andream

ja bih došla sutra ako se dogovorite...

----------


## linalena

Ajd pričekajte kraj tjedna, od srijede ljepše vrijeme. 
Mužu se pokrenuo bubrežni kamenac pa je doma, ufff kak je on grozan bolesnik, a onda još i cucak okolo laje i skače, grize

Tikice ~~~~~~~~ za +
Charlie ~~~~~~~~~ za implantaciju

Svima punu  :Smile: )

----------


## Mojca

Meni kava miriši već danima, sutra mi najviše paše, u srijedu malo manje, a u četvrtak najmanje. A u petak nikako.  :Smile:

----------


## andream

ja jedino sutra i mogu...

----------


## mare41

ajmo onda probati sutra, znam da je malo na naglo.... :Sad:

----------


## tiki_a

Charlie, neka znači sve  :Heart: !!! Ak' se mene pita, dobro zvuči...
Cure uživajte na sutrašnjoj kofi (osjećam joj miris).
Hvala za dobre želje, imam puno net testića pa ih koristim onak' za bez veze, s utrićima sam prestala. A sad malo odmora i orijentacije na zdraviju prehranu  :Smile:

----------


## Charlie

*tiki_a* silno mi je žao. Šaljem zagrljaje!
Ne bu ni kod mene dobrih vijesti, pojačale su se glupe smeđe točkice, a tek je 7dpt, 12. dan od punkcije iliti 25. dc  :Sad:  ne znam kako ja uvijek preko utrića uspijem tako rano prospottingirat. Sutra ujutro vadim betu pa da prekinem s terapijom ako je nula, nema smisla...
Cure uživajte na kavici, ja bih se rado pridružila ali nema mi tko uskočiti s čuvanjem. Javim se s nalazima...
Laku noć!!!

----------


## rikikiki

Charlie ~~~~~~~~ za sutra :Smile: !
Tiki :Love:  :Heart: 

Možda uspijem i ja na tu kavicu doći sutra!
Vrijeme i mjesto?

----------


## Mojca

Valjda uobičajeno OPP, od 4.30 na dalje. Mare, točno? 

Tiki  :Heart:

----------


## Sonja29

Vikki mislim oko 2 godine ali nisam sigurna.Dosta toga mi se izdešavalo,trebalo mi je da se odmaknem od svega. Često sam mislila na vas i bile ste u mojim molitvama. Sada pokušavam pohvatati konce i vidim da je dosta starih forumašica uspjelo.Nadam se da ćemo i mi ostale krenuti njihovim putem.

----------


## andream

Riki, nadam se da se vidimo, tebe bih jedinu znala kao znak raspoznavanja  :Smile: 
Tiki, žao mi je, evo malo pozitivnog vibrastog ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Charlie, to uopće ne mora biti loš znak, naprotiv... divim ti se na hrabrosti za tako rano vađenje.
Svima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## glacova

Ja prijavljujem svoj nedolazak,na žalost. Radim i ne mogu se nikako mjenjati. Uživajte i za nas koji ne možemo doći!

----------


## mare41

> Valjda uobičajeno OPP, od 4.30 na dalje. Mare, točno? 
> 
> Tiki


 Vidimo se!

----------


## mare41

glacova, u srijedu možeš? da probamo vidjeti ko još može? (znam da taca ne može)

----------


## Jelena

Ja bih se pokušala danas dovući.

----------


## andream

ja svakako dolazim ako će biti danas.

----------


## AuroraBlu

Vidimo se u 16.30 u OPP!

----------


## glacova

> glacova, u srijedu možeš? da probamo vidjeti ko još može? (znam da taca ne može)


Mogu i srijedu i četvrtak,ali nema veze,dogovor je za danas. Vidimo se opet kad se vratiš kao trudnica iz Praga!

----------


## Charlie

Čista nula  :Sad: 
Sad trebam malo sredit misli i vidjet što sad...ne odustajemo...

----------


## andream

charlie, žao mi je. ali idemo dalje po drugu bebicu...

----------


## tiki_a

Charlie, ne mogu vjerovati  :Sad:   :Sad:

----------


## taca70

Charlie, samo hrabro. Znas da nas put do zvijezda vodi preko trnja.
Znaci danas kofi.Potrudit cu se da dodem barem nakratko.

----------


## Mojca

Charlie  :Sad: 
 :Love:

----------


## Jelena

Charlie  :Love:

----------


## Marnie

Charlie draga šaljem ogoroman huggg :Love:

----------


## Mimek

> Charlie


x

----------


## Aurora*

> Ne bu ni kod mene dobrih vijesti, pojačale su se glupe smeđe točkice, a tek je 7dpt, 12. dan od punkcije iliti 25. dc  ne znam kako ja uvijek preko utrića uspijem tako rano prospottingirat. Sutra ujutro vadim betu pa da prekinem s terapijom ako je nula, nema smisla...


*Charlie* probleme sa spottingom, odnosno sa lutealnom fazom imam i ja i zato sam odlucila insistirati na hcg injekciji nakon ET. Prvi put sam ju dobila nakon ET u Mariboru i tada mi je lutealna faza prvi put bila savrsena (stabilna i visoka BT, bez ikakvog spottinga). 

Zao mi je sto ovaj put nije bilo srece iako su embriji bili tako dobri.  :Sad:  Sljedeci put pitaj za hcg injekciju svakako!


*tiki_a* tuzna sam zbog tebe jos od prvog minusa kojeg si prijavila...  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## rikikiki

Charlie, baš mi je krivo  :Sad: !
Razmišljaj kako dalje ... novi plan je najbolji lijek :Love: !

----------


## Sonja29

*Charlie* žao mi je :Love:

----------


## tiki_a

Aurora*  :Heart: 
Charlie, izgleda da taj spotting radi probleme, i ja ga mrzim, bilo bi dobro poslušati Auroru. Meni ga utrići malo smire, ali nije to to...

----------


## enya22

*Charlie*  :Love:  Nema predaje, bit ce jednom i velika beta! 

Cure, nadam se da uzivate na kavici. I mi cemo vam se pridruziti na proljece, ako bude koja kava vani.

----------


## linalena

Mi opet završili na hitnoj, muža maltretira taj bubrežni kamenac. Ja onda naravno uprla svom snagom, em bedinaj ovog velkiog pacijente em malog pesa, ufff ajd sutra radim pa ću se odmoriti  :Smile: )
Uživajte curke na kavici, nadam se da je pala i koja čaša vinčeka

----------


## vikki

*Charlie*, žao mi je  :Sad: 
Linalena  :Heart:  
Ja bedinam mačića koji je odjednom počeo šepati i jadan trčkara na tri noge i izgubljen je, ne zna se zasad što mu je.

----------


## Charlie

Hvala vam svima, stvarno ste zlatne  :Heart: 
Ne dozvolim si ja dugo biti u bedu, treba staviti stvari u realnu perspektivu što će reći da ovo nije nikakva tragedija, i gurat dalje. Probat ću dogovoriti sad prirodnjak. 
*Aurora*, tiki_a* hvala za savjet vezan za spotting. Ja sam se i u prvoj trudnoći mučila s njim, čim sam ostala trudna, pa onda ponovno oko 16tog tjedna kad sam se skidala s utrića. Zanimljivo kako sam jučer ujutro prestala s terapijom nije se pojačao, čak ga ni nema. Da nije bilo onih 0,00 možda bi se i ponadala. Ali osjećam da M stiže najkasnije sutra.
*Linalena* uh, baš vam se skupilo. Drži se.
*Vikki* jednom kad je moj pesek šepao nam je veterinar rekao da su životinje kao mala djeca, čim ih nešto malo zaboli počnu "štediti" tu nogicu, tako da može biti da nije ništa.

Nadam se da ste uživale jučer na kavici!

----------


## andream

da, bio nas je lijepi broj a častila nas je sve Mojca trudničkom kavicom. i  naravno potezala za noseve.
zanimljivo da ja nisam nikoga znala kad sam došla (a riki koju znam došla je par minuta iza mene), ali kad sam pitala konobara zna li možda gdje sjede forumašice, odmah mi je pokazao stol  :Smile:

----------


## mare41

andream, važno za dodati za konobara da smo tamo bile samo AB i ja :Smile: , al on nas sve pozna :Smile: .

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Vikki*, pa jel više pao taj dogovor za histeroskopiju???

Kavica je bila zabavna, kao i uvijek  :Smile:  *Mojca*, hvala ti na povlačenju... još ga osjećam...

----------


## ina33

Charlie, šaljem ti zagrljaj!

Cure, svima sretno!

----------


## vikki

> *Vikki*, pa jel više pao taj dogovor za histeroskopiju???


Je, 21.3. Anamneza otvara sva vrata (imate tamo nekih zgodnih doktora)  :Cool: .

----------


## AuroraBlu

A ko će ti radit? S kim si razgovarala?

----------


## taca70

Linalena, vikki, ~~~~~~~ da vasi bolesnici sto prije ozdrave.
Curke, 40ak min na kavici s vama je proslo kao u snu, bila sam na 100 obrtaja a ni s jednom nisam uspjela popricati. Nadam se da ce Mojcino potezanje nosa donijeti rezultat, stvarno se potrudila.

----------


## vikki

> A ko će ti radit? S kim si razgovarala?


Nemam pojma, razgovarala sam s nekim mladim dr. koji me pregledao i upisao, jer je zamijenio profa. (?) koji me trebao pregledati ultrazvučno. 
Dakle, niti znam tko me trebao pregledati, ni tko me gledao (ime je na pov. bolesti, doma mi je, zaboravila sam), niti sam pitala tko će mi uradit histero (svejedno mi je, ionako će se nakon toga pojaviti već neki idući problem).
Blaženo neznanje.

----------


## zlatta

pozdrav svima, i pitanje...
da li ste u prirodnom postupku primile 2 štoperice? navodno to povećava šanse uspjeha..
prvu sam primila 36 sati prije punkcije, a drugu se, navodno uzme pola nakon punkcije, pola nakon transfera??
danas sam to zaboravila pitati u bolnici    :Evil or Very Mad:   ma, sva se smotam i tek kada dođem kući sjetim se

----------


## tiki_a

zlatta, ja nikada, ali to je vjer. inekcija beta hcg, mislim da se daje nakon transfera. Sretno!
linalena~~~~za tm-a pa da konačno bude mir u kući  :Smile: 
vikki, znači radi se nešto~~~~~~~
Zatišje u klubu, cure dajte poduzmite nešto! Mojca je svoj posao odradila  :Smile: 
Moja M stigla, odmah se bolje osjećam.
Moram se i ja "pohvaliti", trenutno liječim mačka Bigača od teške prehlade očiju, još nisam vidjela tak' prehl. mačka..

----------


## Aurora*

> zlatta, ja nikada, ali to je vjer. inekcija beta hcg, mislim da se daje nakon transfera.
> ...
> Moja M stigla, odmah se bolje osjećam.


*tiki_a* kada bi ti znala koliko je meni zao i krivo zbog tebe.  :Love: 

I sada vidim da ovo sto kazes: 18 transfera, a da ti nijednom nisu ni pokusali povecati sansu sa hcg injekcijom?!?

Jesu li uopce i jednom probali napraviti nesto drugacije nego prethodni put?

Znam da imas svoje razloge sto si cijelo vrijeme vjerna jednoj klinici, ali ako je stvarno tako kako sam sada iz ovoga sto si maloprije rekla zakljucila mislim da oni to nisu zasluzili.  :No:

----------


## linalena

Kak je meni žal kaj nisam mogla na svoju drugu formusku kavicu, ali biti će brzo nova, zar ne???? Mi jučer bili na hitnoj, danas ponovo, ak sutra bude opet tak bolilo ide u bolnicu, ufff joj da mi je sada mačak a ne mali pes

----------


## sretna35

tiki_a Charlie zagrljaj vam šaljem virtualni

cure :Heart:

----------


## tiki_a

Aurora*, odradila sam ja sve osnovno - hormoni, štitnjača, menopurski, prirodnjaci, probali gonale i cetrotide, dr. je odmah rekao da su menopurski max što se kod mene moglo postići i bio je u pravu što se tiče broja js jer bilo ih je prve tri godine od tri do 5 js. Moje godine nisu za pohvalu, a mm-ove još manje + ICSI u kombinaciji, očito da treba puno sreće da se naleti na dobar spoj. A možda antitijela štitnjače (TSH ok 1,5) rade nered obzirom da su povećana 7 puta, ma tko će ga znati no najveća vjerojatnost jesu za moje godine (i mm-ove) kromosomske deformacije kod embrija...Na imunologiju nisam krenula jer mi nije imalo smisla opet zbog godina. ... Ima nas puno koka s toliko neuspješnih postupaka, ja sam svoje istaknula, druge možda nisu. Dvije koke sam tamo upoznala i u drugim su sada klinikama, naredale isti broj postupaka - jedna nakon Pol. u CITO već 3-4 puta i ništa (zapravo još lošije s femarom), druga u Njemačkoj u 2 klinike + imunizacija na krajnjem sjeveru i ništa...Mnoge koke ovdje mijenjaju klinike, i ja bi da sam primijetila da nešto ne valja što se rada njihovog tiče, promijenile klinike (bolnice) i na moju veliku žalost mnoge (većina) uspjele nisu. Da odem u Vinogradsku - tamo je dr. T. kod kojeg sam više puta bila u klinici. Prošla sam tamo 4 izvrsna dr. i dvoje biologa, da tražim bolji lab zbog ICSI za to nemam para jer takvog valjda imaju vani (dal' mi i takav može pomoći-sumnjam). A još manje para imam za donaciju js (teško da bi jedna bila dovoljna)...

----------


## tiki_a

linalena, prije 2 g. je mm-a zgrabilo to prkl kamenje, bilo mu je strašno!!! Svakako kasnije napravite pretrage jer česte upale zbog kamenja mogu napraviti veliki problem. Danas sam bila na kofi s najboljim frendom koji na žalost tri dana u tjednu putuje u Vžd na dijalizu, a za to su krive prečeste upale koje se uglavnom ne osjete, a bubrezi nepovratno stradaju. Vjerujem da te nisam preplašila, ali ne smeta ako i jesam. ~~~~~~~šaljem
Sorry na OT.

----------


## linalena

Hvala puno

----------


## ina33

Draga tiki_a, mislim da dobro ocjenjuješ svoj slučaj i sve realno sagledavaš. Mislim da BHCG itd. i sve ove druge stvari, imunizacije itd. - nije u tome štos, štos su godine, mislim, da je išta od toga jednoznačno dokazano kao fantazija, svi bi to uvodili (BHCG je uvodio samo CITO, VV i Maribor, ali samo u prirodnom FET-u, inače ne, imunizacija - to je tek avangarda, NK stanice, to većina napušta itd.). Eventualno ova antitijela štitnjače, ali to znaš koji ti je put (kod koga), to ti znači uvođenje paralelke u savjetovanju.

----------


## gala1979

tiki_a, TSH ti je dobar, vjerojatno i fT3, fT4. Povišena antitiroidna antitijela ne možeš liječiti, tj ni kad se daje suplementacija tiroidnih hormona radi normalizacije razine hormona ta antitijela ne padnu. Tak da ne vjerujem da je to. Jedino što autoimuna bolest štitnjače ide i sa drugim autoimunim bolestima. Mislim da se ne trebaš s tim zamarati. Sretno!

----------


## taca70

Ja jutros odradila 1.uzv, ne znam detalje, sve je jos sitno, sutra ujutro opet uzv i e2 pa cu valjda znati nesto vise.

----------


## andream

taca, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za postupak i da sitno postane bitno.
Uh, kad će taj travanj /svibanj, tako mi vrijeme sporo ide. Mi još nismo ulovili O na Lh testićima iako je 16 dc pa se sad bojim da smo promašili ovulaciju (iako je 11. dan bila neka jako slaba crtica i poslije ništa). A moguće i da mi je ciklus anovulatoran... Ma baš sam  :Sad:

----------


## mare41

Rendes u subotu u 18 h kraj kokica na Cvjetnom (ko može i danas)? http://forum.roda.hr/threads/63918-P...10#post1837010

----------


## Mojca

Taca, ~~~~~~~~~~~ i u mislima te vučem za nos.  :Smile:  

I ja sam danas bila na UZV, vidjeli smo mrvu koja raste, pred 2 tjedna je imala 3,8 mm, a danas ima 20 mm.  :Very Happy: 
Nažalost rastu i miomi, ali zasad ne ugorožavaju mrvicu. Ali znam ja da će to sve biti ok, na doktorima je da brinu i kontroliraju.  :Smile: 

 :Kiss:  svima!

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Mojca*, kako djeca brzo rastu, ha  :Smile: 

*Taco*, za krupnije na sutrašnjem uzv ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*Tiki*, koji je plan za dalje?
*Vikki*, vjerujem da će doć tvojih 5 minuta, i da je hister.zadnja komplikacija koja te snašla! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*Linalena*, za pravovremeno razbijanje bubrežnih kamenaca i jednokratnu potrošnju svih preostalih j.s. ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Marnie

> *Mojca*, kako djeca brzo rastu, ha 
> 
> *Taco*, za krupnije na sutrašnjem uzv ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> *Tiki*, koji je plan za dalje?
> *Vikki*, vjerujem da će doć tvojih 5 minuta, i da je hister.zadnja komplikacija koja te snašla! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> *Linalena*, za pravovremeno razbijanje bubrežnih kamenaca i jednokratnu potrošnju svih preostalih j.s. ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


ovako lijepo napisano, ja mogu samo potpisati  :Smile: ! 
Za subotu, možda bih se i ja pridružila, ali ne mogu garantirati, jer imamo proljetne radove u vrtu, prozračivanje travnjaka i sijanje nove trave...uglavnom cijeli dan posla. Ako završimo u neko normalno vrijeme vidimo se kod kokica na Cvjetnom  :Smile: .

----------


## zlatta

> taca, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za postupak i da sitno postane bitno.
> Uh, kad će taj travanj /svibanj, tako mi vrijeme sporo ide. Mi još nismo ulovili O na Lh testićima iako je 16 dc pa se sad bojim da smo promašili ovulaciju (iako je 11. dan bila neka jako slaba crtica i poslije ništa). A moguće i da mi je ciklus anovulatoran... Ma baš sam


andream   :Love: 

i ja sam prošli cilus bila u brizi da sam promašila o.jer lh trakice ju nisu pokazive i ispalo je da je ciklus anovulatoran, nažalost, i ja sam se osjećala baš tako   :Sad:  
ovaj ciklus bila o. ali js. rano punktirana, nije do kraja sazrela i opet    :Sad:    iako mi biologica dala malu nadu da će se možda još pokrenuti jer je spermić unutra, i premjestila ju je u drugi medij ali ne polažem velike nade ...
nekako mi se čini da mi teže pada razočaranje mm, nego moje   
pozdrav svima

----------


## andream

zlatta, kako si saznala da je ciklus na kraju anovulatoran (osim lh trakica)? jel se to može uopće vidjeti na UZV? inače meni menge postaju sve više nekako oskudnije i s manjim trajanjem, bit će pravi bingo očito dobiti jednu vrijednu jajnu stanicu...

----------


## andream

i da zabibram za tu jednu ali vrijednu, nek se pokrene (odmah mi pada na pamet ksenin slučaj kasnijeg "pokretanja") ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## aleksandraj

mojca, bas kako AB kaze, djeca brzo rastu. Jedva cekamo slicicu na avataru.

Andream i zlatta :Love: . Meni isto ciklusi bili ludilo do prije godinu dana..od kako uzimam DHEA imam opet cikluse kao sa dvadeset. Hormone, amh i ostalo vise ne vadim..samo me bacaju u ludilo rezultati koji kazu: stara si.

----------


## Mojca

E, pa tek sam sad skužila Marin post o prosvjedima, pa onda i topic na istu temu. Baš sam pred par dana razmišljala kako bi trebalo opet malo staviti problem ukakaknog zakona u fokus. Jako rado bi došla, ali me frka mase, da se radi o samo našem prosvjedu, poput onog s puhanjem balona, ne bi dvojila ni tren, ali ovako, uz sve ove šaroliko nastrojene likove, imam baš jaki strah od mase. 
A osim toga čitam i knjigu o prenatalnoj psihologiji, mislim da se tolika buka i gužva mrvici ne bi svidjela.  :Smile:  

Cure koje idete, viknite koji put i za mene!

----------


## tiki_a

ina33, gala, hvala za mišljenje, vezano za antitijela i sama sam imala takvo razmišljanje, jedino nisam sigurna da li sam pogriješila što nisam ipak krenula s terapijom euth. najmanje doze kako je dr. L. savjetovao.
andream, obzirom da sam često u prirodnjacima, dogodio se ciklus u kojem se folikul nije pomaknuo više od 11 mm, endometrij se nije debljao i takav je očito anovul. A onaj sa lijepim i praznim folikulom pokazao lijepu drugu liniju na LH. Možda je kod tebe jača linija bila 10-ti d.c., a dan poslije već slabija, pucanje f. recimo 11/12 d.c.
AB, trenutno odmaram i ne planiram  :Saint: (blaženo stanje he he)
Mojca, ti nam se čuvaj, ne idi tamo gdje može biti stresno za tebe. Inače  :Klap:  za stav vezano za dužnost dr-a...
zlatta  :Love:  i šaljem ~~~~~~da ipak bude dobrih vijesti

----------


## tiki_a

aleksandraj, i meni se čini da taj DHEA nešto vrijedi, jedino se malo bojim jer me u zadnje vrijeme malo boli oko bubrega pa to povezujem s DHEA. Ista je priča i kod mene što se tiče hormona. Ranije sam bila jako znatiželjna, a sada sam već sigurna da AMH neću nikada kontrolirati jer nema smisla.

----------


## zlatta

> zlatta, kako si saznala da je ciklus na kraju anovulatoran (osim lh trakica)? jel se to može uopće vidjeti na UZV? inače meni menge postaju sve više nekako oskudnije i s manjim trajanjem, bit će pravi bingo očito dobiti jednu vrijednu jajnu stanicu...


da, vidjelo se na uzv, nisam imala niti jedan folikul, a pila sam klomifen, ali su zato narasle ciste pa je na ovoj punkciji dr.punktirao i dvije ciste (jedna je već prije toga pukla)...

ne znam, kako je bilo s ksenom?? biologica Mirta mi je rekla da su šanse male ali postoje, ah...   živci zbor...

----------


## andream

ksenina je priča već legenda... nadam se da se neće ljutiti ako ukratko napišem kad je zvala drugi dan da su je već skoro otpisali jer se ništa nije dešavalo (rađen je IVF a ne ICSI). Drugi dan nakon punkcije imala je transfer... zato ne gubiti nadu!
Tiki, hvala na pojašnjenju, piškim ja trakice već od devetog dana tako da se nije moglo desiti da mi je promakla eventualna O. Danas je 16 dc i drugoj crtici ni traga, tako da vjerujem da od ovog ciklusa neće biti ništa. kućna mi je sada pod takvim okolnostima science fiction. nema druge nego čekati M, sad ću valjda prvi put navijati da se i dogodi, i to što prije...
zlatta, ne pratim te baš, ti si u Vinogradskoj sada u ovom ciklusu?

----------


## tiki_a

taca70 zvučiš smireno i dobro, ~~~~~~~šaljem za lijepi broj folikula

----------


## rikikiki

Nek meni netko malo objasni one tabletice Q10!?!!

----------


## zlatta

andream, da u vinogradskoj sam trenutno, čekam stimulirani u travnju i do tada sam željela probati prirodnjake ali eto, jedva jednu j.s. dočekala...i meni je rađen ivf pa je zato Mirta i rekla da još ima šanse, ali minimalne, da se j.s. pokrene....
ksena, sretnice   :Smile: 

ne znam da li mi se čini, ali svaki puta kada sam "lipo curila" sam imala o.,  možda mi se samo čini

----------


## andream

btw, tko je mirta? nova biologica? 
a za ovulaciju te potpisujem, zlatta. iako samo jednom kad mi je rađen AIH nisam skužila nikakvu sluz, a ginekolog je rekao prije uštrcavanja da je ima dosta, znači mi je ni ne moramo vjerojatno vidjeti a da je prisutna.

----------


## zlatta

ah, čini mi da se predstavila kao Mirta ili Mirna, hm, ali moguće da ju od uzbuđenja nisam razumjela, uglavnom, da, s biologicom iz Vinogradske sam danas razgovarala   :Smile:

----------


## andream

Bit će da je to ipak naša Romina... kako god, sretno zlatta. ako ti sad ne uspije, zajedno smo u stimuliranom u travnju/svibnju.

----------


## anaea40

Da li je bolje vaditi FSH 2 ili 5 d.c. ili je svejedno? Pozdrav svima!!!

----------


## Aurora*

> Da li je bolje vaditi FSH 2 ili 5 d.c. ili je svejedno? Pozdrav svima!!!


Bolje je 2. dc, ali zapravo je svejedno.  :Smile:

----------


## mare41

> Bolje je 2. dc, ali zapravo je svejedno.


 Nešto smo filozofirali da duža krvarenja uz duži ciklus može i 5. dan, ja sam npr prvi put vadila hormone 6. dan i sve ko urica.

----------


## AuroraBlu

Eto mene i mog novog avatara  :Smile:

----------


## m arta

a gdje ima tih avatara? 
baš su super!

----------


## Aurora*

> a gdje ima tih avatara? 
> baš su super!


*tonili* ih je napravila i ima link na njih u svom potpisu. Ovaj link.

Usput *m arta* i ovdje bih ti se zeljela zahvalti za jucerasnji prilog na TV.

----------


## mare41

Aurora*, dobro je nas senilce podsjetiti da i ovdje čestitamo m arti, draga m arta, hvala ti!

----------


## AuroraBlu

> aurora*, dobro je nas senilce podsjetiti da i ovdje čestitamo m arti, draga m arta, hvala ti!


xxx

----------


## andream

marta, hvala!

----------


## m arta

hvala, ma nije meni bed ići na TV, a pomalo i trema odlazi  :Cool:  . treći put će biti još bolje (i prirodnije  :Laughing:  )
ja od puno toga šta bi rekla, kad trebam sažeti u jednu rečenicu ispadne svašta. a vidim da su stavili dio kad sam već sve ispričala i ostala malo bez teksta.

----------


## andream

baš su nam dobri avatari, tonili, hvala, ako ustreba napravi još koji da se znamo raspoznavati  :Smile:

----------


## taca70

Moj danasnji uzv kaze da ima 4-5 folikula velicine 14-15mm, endo 7,9mm, e2 1100pg/ml. Danas i sutra ista terapija pa u nedjelju opet uzv a punkcija kako izgleda u utorak. Sve se prilicno brzo odvija jer sam ja inace sporovozna.
Pusa.

----------


## Mojca

Taco  :Heart: !

----------


## anaea40

Taca, super, svi su folikuli podjednaki što je jako dobro! Držim fige za dalje  :Very Happy: .
Ne znam više tko je u akciji, ne stignem baš redovno pratiti, sorry. Pozdrav svim kokama iz kluba  :Heart: .

----------


## tiki_a

taca70, ma preeekrasno  :Klap:   :Klap: Bit će zanimljivo!!!

----------


## Ona koja nije pisala

> Moj danasnji uzv kaze da ima 4-5 folikula velicine 14-15mm, endo 7,9mm, e2 1100pg/ml. Danas i sutra ista terapija pa u nedjelju opet uzv a punkcija kako izgleda u utorak. Sve se prilicno brzo odvija jer sam ja inace sporovozna.
> Pusa.


Super taco70 :Very Happy:  :Heart:  :Klap: 
Ajd da i ja nesto napišem na klubu 39, kad vec stalno pijem kavu. :Smile:

----------


## Mojca

Malo me je zanimala naobrazba (u njegovom slučaju to se pretvorilo u uobrazba), našeg predragog ministra. Na stranici Vlade RH stoji ovo: 
_2007. – diploma Visoke poslovne škole Libertas: Nadzor i korporativno upravljanje za članove nadzornih odbora i upravnih vijeća 
2005. - Obrana magistarskog rada „Minimalno agresivna terapija cervikalnih intraepitelnih neoplazija u cilju očuvanja fertilne sposobnosti žena“ 
1996. - Položio specijalistički ispit iz Ginekologije i opstetricije 
1993.- završio tečaj Management u zdravstvu pri Ministarstvu zdravstva RH 
1987 - Završio Medicinski fakultet u Zagrebu_ 

Dakle, njegov interes za plodnost nije novijeg datuma... zna čovjek o čemu priča. Zašto nemamo smajlić koji bljuje?  :Undecided:

----------


## gala1979

Da, ona je stručnjak za MPO. Ja mislim da je u Gospiću cijelo vrijeme samo to i radio i k tome još prvi počeo zamrzavati js. Frajer definitivno barata sa pojmova.

----------


## gala1979

> Da, ona je stručnjak za MPO. Ja mislim da je u Gospiću cijelo vrijeme samo to i radio i k tome još prvi počeo zamrzavati js. Frajer definitivno barata sa pojmova.


NE *ona  već on!*

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Taco*, mjere su ti idealne!

----------


## miba

Pozdrav svima u ovo prekrasno sunčano jutro! Imam jedno pitanje-
jel normalno da druga m. nakon neuspjelog stimuliranog ivf-a kasni 
( prva došla 2.dan nakon što sam prekinula s utrićima)? Naime razgovarala sam s dr. o novom postupku a sad vještica kasni i sve me strah da se nije nešto zakompliciralo npr. cista ili nešto slično-dosad je sve bilo ok i m. je bila redovita. Mislim da ću poludit od svega-da li neko ima slična iskustva? help!

----------


## taca70

Miba, ja sam u svom 1.ivf-u bila na dugom protokolu a 2. ciklus mi je trajao 63 dana. Dr. nije okom trepnuo. Ipak, otidi kod ginekologa, nikad se ne zna jel cista.

----------


## Marnie

dobro jutro! Javljam se s novim avatarom :Smile: . Tonili hvala!!
Znam da ovih dana nismo u filmu za vibranje, ali moram za našu tacu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!

----------


## mare41

S Tacom u srcu i prosvjedom u duši :Smile: ! (ili obratno :Smile: ).

----------


## taca70

> S Tacom u srcu i prosvjedom u duši! (ili obratno).


 :Laughing:  Interesantno kako su neki prosvjedi i akcije uvijek bas kad sam ja u postupku.

----------


## Mojca

Taco, da sam na tvom mjestu ja bi ih sve prozvala navijačima.  :Smile:  
Kao što sam miome prozvala čuvarima... svojevrsnom armaturom maternice.   :Grin:

----------


## aleksandraj

> S Tacom u srcu i prosvjedom u duši! (ili obratno).


taco, sretno

----------


## Charlie

*taca* zvuči jako dobro...sretno!!!1

----------


## m arta

pozdrav svima, pogotovo taci u postupku dobitnom  :Klap: 
ja danas krenila sa pikanjem i moram priznati i ja i MM imamo veliku tremu.

----------


## Mojca

M arta, sretno! Za uspješno pikanje. ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
 :Smile:

----------


## Mimek

baš je fora ovo s avatarima, ali sad moram čitati tko piše. ja sam vizualni tip !!

taco, m arta sretno

----------


## andream

taco, odlično.
~~~~~~~~~~za dalje.

----------


## andream

a što nam je sa zlattom? je li bio transfer?

----------


## glacova

taca,m arta sretno!

----------


## taca70

Veceras stoperica, punkcija u utorak.
M arta, i vi ste se nacekali ali nadam se da se isplatilo. Sta je na kraju bilo s tvojim PRL?

----------


## Mojca

Taco, držimo ti fige!  :Smile:  
Koliki su folikuli? Koliko ih ima?

----------


## AuroraBlu

> Taco, držimo ti fige!  
> Koliki su folikuli? Koliko ih ima?


Ima ih 4-5  :Smile:  Sretno!!!

----------


## Mojca

Tak je i kod mene bilo, prvo 4, a onda se pojavio još jedan.  :Smile:  Vibram da se sličnosti nastave i dalje.  :Smile:

----------


## taca70

Evo me. Jutros mi je bio drugi dr., upisao je 4 od 17-21mm, endo 9mm. Kako god da bude. Treba mi saaaamo jedan dobar malac.

----------


## m arta

taca, sretno!  :Klap: 

odustala sam od daljnjeg proučavanja PRL-a.
iz bolnice se uopće nisu javili do prekjučer i to su zvali na fiksi prije podne, ne znam samo šta su mislili ko će im se javiti u to vrijeme. a ostavila sam i svoj br moba. neozbiljni su kao i na svim odjelima u KBO.

zlatta je jučer imala transfer, sad je na mirovanju. malo pozitivnih misli i njoj šaljem!  :Klap:

----------


## mimi81

Bit će Taca malac, bit će! Puno sreće ti želim. Stvarno zaslužuješ to  :Heart:

----------


## Jelena

taca70, dobro zvuči!

----------


## tiki_a

Prekrasno taca70  :Klap: ~~~~~za dalje
Bravo za zlattu, ipak je bilo transfera  :Very Happy: 
m arta sretno!~~~~~~
Aurora*  :Naklon:   :Heart:

----------


## andream

> bit će taca malac, bit će! Puno sreće ti želim. Stvarno zaslužuješ to


xxx

----------


## Marnie

go taca go  :Smile: !

----------


## vikki

> Prekrasno taca70 ~~~~~za dalje
> Bravo za zlattu, ipak je bilo transfera 
> m arta sretno!~~~~~~
> Aurora*


*X !*

----------


## ina33

Sretno!!!

----------


## m arta

dobro jutro, evo jedna ranojutarnja slavonska kavica!  :Smile: 

taco ~~~~~~~ :Smile: 

znam da ima posebna tema o vitaminima, al mi je ipak bitno da iz ovog kluba dobijem informaciju  :Wink:  .... prije nekih 10-tak dana sam popila zadnji cink, folnu.

jednom sam pročitala da je Mimek pila ELEVIT, jel bi to bilo dostatno, sad kad sam krenila u postupak ili možda još nešto (može i proizvođač)

----------


## Jelena

Nas dosta ovdje je uzimalo Pregnital.

----------


## Charlie

*taca* sretno sutra!!!

----------


## kiara79

curke,sorry kaj vam tak upadam ,ali vi sigurno znate...
kad ste u postupku,koji dan vadite E2 i prolaktin??i zašto...
tnx..

----------


## andream

ja sam prolaktin vadila treći dan ciklusa u postupku, kad je bio stimulirani, a estradiol neposredno pred punkciju.
estradiol vadiš zato da se vidi kad bi mogla biti ovulacija (taj hormon luče folikuli u razvoju, onako laički rečeno).
prolaktin kad sam vadila taj treći dan bio je jako povišen, dr mi nikad nije dao odgovor na pitanje kako će to utjecati na stim. ciklus, rekao je samo da onda obično bude folikula manje. iako, imala sam upravo u tom ciklusu osam jajnih stanica i šest embrija.
Inače ja ovaj mjesec nisam imala ovulaciju (mjerila lh trakice), ali što je tu je, nekako se tješim da bar nismo ni bili u postupku. sad čekam M.

----------


## andream

ups, sad vidim da sam krivo napisala, umjesto prolaktina napisala sam progesteron, a njega sam i vadila na treći dan ciklusa i to onda stoji za progesteron.

----------


## kiara79

tnx...al imam jednu uputnicu za oboje pa ne znam kak sad to izvesti,a i malo je prekasno po tome za prolaktin
 danas je 5 dc i 3.dan stimulacije..

----------


## andream

kiara, pa je li ti MPO doktor odredio koje dane ciklusa da vadiš hormone? ja kad sam bila u stimuliranom sve te hormone koji se vade treći dan morala sam odraditi privatno jer su mu podaci trebali odmah, jedino sam estradiol vadila na klinici (VV).

----------


## kiara79

> kiara, pa je li ti MPO doktor odredio koje dane ciklusa da vadiš hormone? ja kad sam bila u stimuliranom sve te hormone koji se vade treći dan morala sam odraditi privatno jer su mu podaci trebali odmah, jedino sam estradiol vadila na klinici (VV).


nije odredio dan...samo je napisao folikulometrija i uputnica za e2 iprl...pa kaj to znači da ću vaditi 7 dc kad dođem na folikulometriju ili kaj...
u prošlom stimuliranom nisam vadila e2,pa ne znam kak to ide i koji dan se se vadi..

----------


## tiki_a

e2 se vadi kad su folikuli već pred vađenje...

----------


## tiki_a

m arta, hvala za fiinu slavonsku kavicu  :Smile:  ...sorry, nisam pratila po drugim klinikama pa me sad zbunjuje tvoje pisanje - u postupku si u Os. ili u Pragu? Sretno!

----------


## linalena

Da se kratko javim, joj svaki dan na hitnoj, već padam od umora. Gospodin neće i neće u bolnicu, jer kao i tamo bi mu samo davali injekcije protiv bolova. Bili smo u jednom drugom gradu gdje mu tata radi u bolnici pa da mu daju injekcije preko reda a i naprave još neke pretrage. Konačno danas mu je bolje, nije ga bolilo već 12 sati, valjda prestaje. 

Svima puno sreće u postupcima.

Danas ga još u 5 jednom vozim na Rebro na CT i nadam se da ću se moći priključiti sljedećim prosvjedima. Stavila sam na svoj Face neki tekstić i slikicu Maslačka s molbom da se kelji dalje po statusima, al naravno niš, ma *****u ljuta sam

----------


## linalena

Ja si nekak razmišljam da trenutačno ne mijenjam avatar, baš i ovakav daje pouku: Moja jaja idu na dalek put! I to je velika nepravda!

----------


## gala1979

> Ja si nekak razmišljam da trenutačno ne mijenjam avatar, baš i ovakav daje pouku: Moja jaja idu na dalek put! I to je velika nepravda!


Od srca si me nasmijala  :Smile:

----------


## sara38

> Ja si nekak razmišljam da trenutačno ne mijenjam avatar, baš i ovakav daje pouku: Moja jaja idu na dalek put! I to je velika nepravda!


 :Laughing:  :Laughing: 
Linalena, što se tiče TM i ostanka u bolnici, ja sam prije par godina ležala u bolnici šest dana zbog bubr. kamenca. Uopće nema potrebe za ležanjem u bolnici dok traju napadi, mogla sam i kući bila ostati pogotovo jer je to bilo na Badnjak, a u bolnici su mi samo davali Spasmex, a nikakve koristi od njega. Nakon 5-6 dana sve se smiri, imaj strpljenja jer su to j****i bolovi.  :Smile: 

Svima u klubu veliki  :Kiss:

----------


## m arta

tiki, idem u Prag. upravo sam dogovorila, putujemo u petak.

----------


## Snekica

M arta, sretno do neba!!!

----------


## tiki_a

> Od srca si me nasmijala


I mene  :Smile:  .. linalena  :Love:

----------


## tiki_a

> M arta, sretno do neba!!!


Veliki potpis!!!

----------


## Mojca

Potpisujem.  :Smile:  
I smijeh zbog jaja i nepravde i dobre želje za M artu! 

Curke  :Heart:

----------


## tiki_a

Mojca naša nada  :Kiss:

----------


## sretna35

Marta sretno

mojca hello

----------


## zlatta

> i da zabibram za tu jednu ali vrijednu, nek se pokrene (odmah mi pada na pamet ksenin slučaj kasnijeg "pokretanja") ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


da se javim da se i meni dogodilo malo čudo, andream proročice   :Smile: 

jer prvi dan ništa, a drugi dan su već bile dvije "lijepe" stanice   :Smile:  ali i kod mene je kao i kod ksene rađen ivf, a ne isci,  tako da sam u petak imala transfer.....  a do transfera u 14 sati već bile četiri lijepe stanice..... moje zlato odlučilo se za život.....  :Smile: 
još i danas me "dolje" boli, valjda od traumatične punkcije naživo - čim je sestra dala injekciju odmah je dr.radio punkciju, užas, suze su mi curile od bola....

ali samo neka ovo malo zlato raste...  :Smile: 

pozdrav svima

marta sretno...  :Smile:

----------


## m arta

hvala svima!

zlatta, sretno i da se mrvica uhvati i ostane kod tebe.  :Smile: 

taca ~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Heart:

----------


## andream

Zlatta, ~~~~~~~~~~~~ za hrabru mrvicu. da li i inače imaš takve transfere, žao mi je da si ovo prošla?
ja sam u ritmu "kad će ta M"? ovaj put je očekujem baš neopterećeno jer nije bilo ni kućne čak  :Smile: 
I da, ne mogu a da ne čestitam jubilarni rođendan našoj Sretnoj. Sretan rođendan!!!  :Smile:

----------


## andream

zlatta, umjesto transfera, mislila sam na bolne punkcije... začudo mene uistinu nikad ne boli, iako me to sredstvo nekako jedva i "primi". Dr K ima dobru metodu - kaže duboko udahni i drži zrak dok punktira...

----------


## zlatta

meni je to bila prva punkcija, i punktirana su tri folikula (dvije su bile ciste) na oba jajnika, ali to želim što prije zaboraviti
do jučer me je boljelo, a danas kada sam se ustala ništa - i sada se opet brinem, zašto više ne boli, uvijek strepnja   :Smile: 

andream, sretno s m., čudno kako se i njoj radujemo ponekad

----------


## Marnie

zlatta tako mi je drago da se desilo čudo  :Smile: . ~~~~~~~~~~da do kraja bude po Kseninom receptu  :Smile: .
i naravno za našu tacu~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Mojca

> zlatta tako mi je drago da se desilo čudo . ~~~~~~~~~~da do kraja bude po Kseninom receptu .
> i naravno za našu tacu~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


xxx

Jutro drage cure! Proljeće miriše, vrijeme rasta i bujanja! Osjećam da će se puno pozitivnih beta uskoro objaviti.  :Smile:

----------


## linalena

> xxx
> 
> Jutro drage cure! Proljeće miriše, vrijeme rasta i bujanja! Osjećam da će se puno pozitivnih beta uskoro objaviti.


XXXX

Proljeće je a u meni nemir ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Mužu konačno bolje, M treba stići u petak i da potrošimo te smrznute i da onda možemo vidjeti dal ćemo u Slo u 6om ili 9-10mj. Idem sada šetat cucka i naravno svima velka pusaaaaa

----------


## Charlie

Ne znam jel danas šteka moj internet ili rodin server?
*Linalena* glasam za 6. mjesec!
*Zlatta* to je neki mali borac! ~~~~~~~~~
*Taca* sretno na punkciji!
*Sretna* sretan ti rođendan!

----------


## mare41

> Ne znam jel danas šteka moj internet ili rodin server?
> *Linalena* glasam za 6. mjesec!
> *Zlatta* to je neki mali borac! ~~~~~~~~~
> *Taca* sretno na punkciji!
> *Sretna* sretan ti rođendan!


 XXXXXXX :Smile: , linalena-svakako 6. mjesec, vrijeme se prebrzo okrene.

----------


## Mojca

E da, skoro zaboravih čestitati rođendan!  :Smile:  

Dakle, Sretna http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d82BPHicxQQ !
 :Heart:

----------


## taca70

Nikako da se oporavim od anestezije, sve se oko mene okrece, izrigala sam se u kantu na putu od bolnice do auta a na stolu sve osjetila i bila potpuno svjesna po prvi put. Uglavnom, dobra vijest je da smo dobili 5js, detalje ne znam. Moram pohvaliti dr.Kasuma koji je stvarno super obavio punkciju obzirom na okolnosti.
Svima velika pusa i hvala na vibricama. Bez vas bih se vec odavno lijecila u jednoj drugoj ustanovi.

----------


## ina33

Sretna, sretno!

Taco, super prolazno vrijeme i vibram za dalje!

Svima vibrice!

----------


## aleksandraj

tanjam, ovo je super rezultat (ja bih pala u u nesvijest da dobijem 5 js)...zaltta, sretno, sve sam ti rekla. Mali tvrdoglavac za devet mjeseci dolazi, on je odlucio.... :Smile:

----------


## Aurora*

*taca70* bas mi je zao zbog komlikacija s anestezijom.  :Sad:  Ali sam zato jako sretna zbog tvojih 5 JS od kojih ce, svim srcem se nadam, jedna biti dobitna!

----------


## Mojca

> *taca70* bas mi je zao zbog komlikacija s anestezijom.  Ali sam zato jako sretna zbog tvojih 5 JS od kojih ce, svim srcem se nadam, jedna biti dobitna!


Jako volim kad se probudim iz popodnevnog drijemanja i nađem lijepe vijesti na forumu!  :Smile:  
Taco, vibramo dalje!  :Heart:

----------


## ksena28

Taca, samo da čujem da nećeš više nositi transparente  :Grin:   :Klap:  bravo!!!

----------


## mare41

taco, sad navijamo za ljepotu života u labu, pod budnim okom superembriologa.....

----------


## Ona koja nije pisala

Pridruzujem se navijanju za tulum u labu i sretno

----------


## vikki

*Taco*, super za pet stanica, ~~~~~~~~ za dalje  :Heart: 

Sretan rođendan, sretna!

----------


## Marnie

bravo taco, 5 js!! Baš mi je žao što te anestezija izmučila, ali isplatilo se  :Very Happy: !

----------


## Miki76

Taca, prava si djevojčica!!!  :Klap:

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Taco*, pa tebi bi bolje bilo bez te anestezije, ali stvarno super za 5 veličanstvenih stanica! Lijepo si to proizvela  :Smile:  nemoj zaboravit da je ovo tvoj mjesec!
A tvoj transparent ćemo rado preuzeti za subotu  :Smile:

----------


## tiki_a

taca70, kakav rezultat, pa BRAVO!  :Klap: 
zlatta, kakav prekrasan preokret  :Klap: 
Draga naša sretna35 sretan ti rođendan  :Teletubbies: ~~~~za jesenski vlakić

----------


## Mimek

> *taca70* bas mi je zao zbog komlikacija s anestezijom.  Ali sam zato jako sretna zbog tvojih 5 JS od kojih ce, svim srcem se nadam, jedna biti dobitna!


x

----------


## Mimek

oprosti taco70 na ovom brzinskom, ali bila sam usred uspavljivanja. želim i tebi jednog (ili dva) strijelca  :Zaljubljen: 

zlatta i tebi isto  :Heart: 

mojca šalji trudnički prah

linalena neka smrzlići budu dobitni

sretna iako sam te danas ljubila i ovdje ti sretan rođendan. Baš si ga lijepo provela s mišićem

svim kokama  :Kiss:

----------


## m arta

> *Taco*, super za pet stanica, ~~~~~~~~ za dalje 
> 
> Sretan rođendan, sretna!


 :Klap:  :Klap:  :Klap:

----------


## Mojca

Mimek, evo šaljem, posipam, zasipam Tacu i Zlatu... i sve ostale.  :Smile:  
*************************************************
*************************************************
*************************************************
*************************************************
*************************************************
 :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## anaea40

Taca, bravo za 5 j.st., super rezultat. :Very Happy: 
Meni je sutra 7 d.c. i naručila  sam se 8 d.c. na 1 UZV u pr. ciklusu, ali vrag mi ne da mira i tjera me da idem sutra, kaj vi mislite, ciklusi 23-28 dana.

----------


## Mojca

Ak ti vrag ne da mira, odi sutra. Unutarnji glas nije za zanemariti.  :Smile:  
Moji ciklusi su isto 23-28 dana, u stimuliranom sam imala punkciju 10 dan, a u pokušaju prirodnog prošlo ljeto je folikul pobjegao. Pa možda bolje na uzv i 7. i 8. dan... Sretno!

----------


## anaea40

Hvala Mojca, mislim da ću tako i napraviti.  :Heart:

----------


## linalena

Jutro i eto malo fine  :Coffee:  s šnitom vrućeg ,bijelog naravno, kruha s putrom i pekmeezom od šljiva

----------


## andream

taca, ~~~~~~~~za pet veličanstvenih.
aenea, opet si u vg? svakako idi prije i javi kako prošlo.
danas mi je javila frendica da je trudna, pred 40-om, drugo dijete, onako od prve, a uvijek je bila bez pravilnih ciklusa, strastveni pušač i još svašta nešto... S prvim djetetom saznala je upravo zbog toga da je trudna tek u 4.mjesecu. Eh, to se zove sreća...

----------


## sara38

*Taca* za petorku u labu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Heart: !
*Anaea* za danas ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Heart: !

----------


## Charlie

*taca* super za petorku!!! ~~~~ za dobre vijesti iz laba!
*anaea* kod tako kratkih ciklusa po mom iskustvu bolje je UZ napraviti 6. ili 7. dc jer nekad 8. dc može biti već i kasno za štopericu...

----------


## Mojca

Sori, Anaea, punkcija mi je bila 11 dan, a ne 10.  :Embarassed:  Sinoc sam brojala od prvog dana stimulacije umjesto m. Ali to ne mijenja moje mišljenje o uzv.  :Smile:  
Sretno!


Taco  :Heart:

----------


## tiki_a

> Taca, bravo za 5 j.st., super rezultat.
> Meni je sutra 7 d.c. i naručila  sam se 8 d.c. na 1 UZV u pr. ciklusu, ali vrag mi ne da mira i tjera me da idem sutra, kaj vi mislite, ciklusi 23-28 dana.


Ja bi ovaj puta odgovorila suprotno mišljenju ostalih cura, a na temelju vlastitog iskustva. Nekoliko puta sam i sama pikirala na 7.d.c. zbog ciklusa 23/24. Jednom sam imala štopericu 7.d.c. No mislim da to nije dobro. Radi ranije O ne bih 7. d.c. na uzv, radije bi takav ciklus preskočila. I 8. d.c. je malo rano, ali to već može, to mi je neka donja granica. Mislim da je mala vjerojatnost da js bude dobra ako se punktira 9.d.c.

----------


## Gabi25

AB isprazni inbox  :Smile:

----------


## Charlie

*tiki_a* vjerojatno si ti u pravu...tako mi je nešto i dr. rekao, nije nam cilj uloviti stanicu nego postići trudnoću.

----------


## mimi81

Taca čestitke za 5 js! Svaka čast!  ~~~~~~~~ za dalje !

----------


## tiki_a

Imamo li novosti od tace?~~~~~~~

----------


## mare41

> Imamo li novosti od tace?~~~~~~~


 Imam ja, al ne znam jel smim kazati :Smile: , al izašlo bi na neke druge otvore :Smile: -imat ćemo blizance, evo za njih~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## vikki

> Imam ja, al ne znam jel smim kazati, al izašlo bi na neke druge otvore-imat ćemo blizance, evo za njih~~~~~~~~~~~~


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:

----------


## Mojca

> Imam ja, al ne znam jel smim kazati, al izašlo bi na neke druge otvore-imat ćemo blizance, evo za njih~~~~~~~~~~~~


Wow!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
*************************************
*************************************
*************************************
Za dupliće!

----------


## tiki_a

> Imam ja, al ne znam jel smim kazati, al izašlo bi na neke druge otvore-imat ćemo blizance, evo za njih~~~~~~~~~~~~


He he mare41, hvala za jaaako lijepu   :Very Happy:

----------


## tiki_a

Jako lijepu info napisah  :Ups:

----------


## m arta

> Wow! 
> *************************************
> *************************************
> *************************************
> Za dupliće!



super!!!!!!  :Klap:

----------


## Marnie

za tacine dupliće  :Very Happy: !!~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## taca70

Curke, preslatke ste ali jos je rano za skakutanje. Sutra cu znati kad je transfer i kako se "blizanci" razvijaju pa javim. Pusa.

----------


## sretna35

eh taco za tvoje bliziće ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

za tvoju prijateljicu andream bravo, kreneš njezinim stopama

----------


## MASLINA1973

> Curke, preslatke ste ali jos je rano za skakutanje. Sutra cu znati kad je transfer i kako se "blizanci" razvijaju pa javim. Pusa.


Bravo, blizanci. A tebi sretno!!!

----------


## andream

bravo, bravo, taca, sretno na transferu!
sretna, eh kamo sreće da i ja krenem tacinim stopama, dobrano će se doc trebat pomučit sa mnom jer krenuli su anovulatorci, još čekam M...

----------


## linalena

Dobro jutro   :Coffee: 

taco za blizančeka ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Sretna malo zakašnjela čestitka SRETAN TI ROĐENDAN  :Sing:  :Bouncing:  :Sing:

----------


## sara38

> za tacine dupliće !!~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


X

----------


## Charlie

*Taca* ~~~~ da se malci lijepo razviju

Ja se nadam prirodnjaku ovaj mjesec.

----------


## rikikiki

Taco, odlična vijest :Very Happy: ! Evo malo vibrica pa da se nastavi u istom ritmu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Charlie, ti se bome ne daš smesti! :Klap: 
Andream, iš iš anovulatorci :Rolling Eyes: 
Sretna, sretan ti ročkas :Very Happy:  (sorry na kašnjenju)
Cure, proljetne bete na sunce :Cool:

----------


## Charlie

*rikikiki* ja se najbolje osjećam kad sam u akciji, ne znam, možda to i nije dobro, ali otkad znam kakvo mi je stanje s ovarijskom rezervom nekako pogotovo nemam živaca čekati i odmarati, to mi ne bi bio nikakav odmor. Srećom sam sve posložila pa mi organizacijski prirodnjaci uopće ne padaju teško. Nadam se da će i tebi vrijeme brzo proći do nove akcije!

----------


## enya22

Cure ~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:  za sve!
*Charlie* potpuno te razumijem, tako sam i ja dok sam ganjala postupke, bilo mi je vazno da se nesto dogada. Jednostavno, nisam mogla ne raditi nista.  :Grin:  ~~~~~~ za tebe iz sve snage!
*taca70* ~~~~~~~ za tvoje malisane

Inace, stalno vas citam, mislim na vas i drzim fige, ali manje pisem, jer uglavnom drzim D.-a (razmazenko, nece sam lezati kad je budan), ili nesto radim po kuci.
Danas je mom D. tocno mjesec dana. M. ga je jutros pozdravio sa: Bok, beba!  :Laughing:

----------


## tiki_a

Charlie, kad će prvi uzv? SRETNO!
Bok beba, a on veliki frajer he he  :Smile:

----------


## Mojca

*Linalena*.... samo da znaš... od kad si jučer spomenula pekmez od šljiva, ne mogu se odlijepiti od njega. Iako mi slatko sad ne paše, ovaj domaći ne preslatki pekmez mi je totalni hit. Ne znam što ću kad ispraznim teglu.  :Smile:

----------


## ina33

Taco, vibre do krova!

----------


## taca70

Prijavljujem transfer u nedelju. Malo trtarim hoce li izdrzati jos 3 dana ali uzdam se u procjenu predragog biologa.

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Taco*, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za blastice-blizance!!! Savršeno!!!  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## enya22

> Bok beba, a on veliki frajer he he


 :Laughing:  :Laughing: 
*taco* ~~~~~~~~~~~~ do neba da se ti i tvoje mrvice sretno zdruzite u nedjelju!  :Heart:

----------


## Mojca

> *Taco*, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za blastice-blizance!!! Savršeno!!!


Taco, navijamo za tebe i dupliće!!!!!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## andream

> Taco, navijamo za tebe i dupliće!!!!!


potpis.

----------


## sara38

*Taca* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za blastice!  :Klap:  :Klap:  :Klap:

----------


## vikki

> Prijavljujem transfer u nedelju.


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:

----------


## Charlie

*taca* to su super vijesti! ~~~~~~~~~ 
*Enya* prekrasno  :Heart:  baš se vidi da uživaš u svojim dečkima.

----------


## Jelena

taco, jako se veselim!

----------


## ksena28

Taco, navijam za tvoje mrcine (namjerno neću reć mrvice) i za nedjelju ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ PUSA!

----------


## nevena

za Tacine blastice ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## glacova

> Taco, navijamo za tebe i dupliće!!!!!


x

----------


## gala1979

> x


x

----------


## gala1979

> Taco, navijam za tvoje mrcine (namjerno neću reć mrvice) i za nedjelju ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ PUSA!


x

prva poruka je krivo postana  :Smile:

----------


## linalena

Taco ~~~~~~~~~~ za nedeljne blastice

Mojca idem pitati mamu dal ima još koju flašicu

----------


## taca70

Ove mrcine su me bas nasmijale.
Mojca, kako si primala Choragon u Citu? Kada i koliko ij?

----------


## Marnie

taco ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za dupliće u nedjelju!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Shanti

Za tacu  :Very Happy:  i sve ostale koje su u akciji ili upravo pred njom, svim srcem  :Heart:  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


Cure, poklanjam *15 ampula Decapeptyla*, pa prvo nudim članicama svog kluba, ako kojoj trebaju (molim da se javi na pp, ne stignem pratiti forum redovno  :Sad: ). Kvaka je u tome da im rok ističe za mjesec i pol, odnosno do kraja 4 mjeseca. Ne znam može li se i on koristiti dva-tri mjeseca po isteku roka, kao što su mi za Menopure i Gonale rekli...  :Undecided: . Navikla sam se na prizor njih u donjem pretincu frižidera (koji je rezerviran za lijekove), tako da nisam ni gledala do kad vrijede...

----------


## tiki_a

taco, dobro je, dobro je...čekamo nedjelju i ~~~~~~~za blastice

----------


## tiki_a

Shanti  :Heart:

----------


## Aurora*

*Shanti* tako te je lijepo vidjeti! Nedostajes mi na forumu, a bome i na blogu.  :Wink: 

Sto se Decapeptyla tice moze se i on koristiti jos neko vrijeme nakon isteka roka. Osobno sama to iskusila i sve je bilo u redu. 

*taca70* grizem nokte do tvog transfera i bete!

----------


## Shanti

Tiki, Aurora  :Heart: 

Večeras reorganiziram smještaj lijekova (jer mi se čini da je vrlo blizu trenutak kad bi curičica mogla otvoriti ladicu u kojoj su) pa sada konstatiram da mogu ne pokloniti, kao što sam mislila, nego odnijeti u ljekarnu baciti Suprefact (istekao prošli mjesec, a bila sam uvjerena da je njemu rok još dugo), ali ako nekoj treba *Klomifen*, imam jednu cijelu kutiju i još dvije tabletice na jednoj pločici, znači ukupno *12 tableta*. Nevjerojatno, ali rok isto travanj ove godine.  :Grin:

----------


## m arta

taco ~~~~~~~ za nedjelju!

da se nadovežem na Shanti, ja dobila Ovitrell od jedne prijateljice, rok je 02/11. ona mi je rekla da je već prije provjeravala i da se može koristiti još koji mjesec nakon isteka. jel netko od vas možda imao sličnih iskustva?

----------


## tiki_a

> *Shanti* tako te je lijepo vidjeti! Nedostajes mi na forumu, a bome i na blogu.


Odmah sam upiknula na blog čim se Shanti pojavila  :Smile:

----------


## anaea40

Ja sam danas obavila pregled, jučer ipak nisam uspjela zbog posla, danas 8 d.c. folikul 18-19 mm na desnom jajniku, endometrij 11 mm. Večeras štoperica u 23h, a u subotu puncija (naručena u 8h) ako ne pobjegne. Nekak mi se čini ovo kasno u 23 h, ali tako mi je sestra rekla, mislim da se daje intramuskularno (tj.u guzu). Radila test s LH trakama, jučer blijeda crtica, dana jača, ali čini mi se ne kao kontrolna.
Šaljem vibre za Tacine blatice u labu ~~~~~~~

----------


## andream

Aenea, ~~~~~~~~~~~ da folikul izdrži do subote i za uspješan IVF. Mene je jednom naručio dr K u 21,30 za štopericu, ne znam zašto tih sat i pol prije (valjda zbog prethodnog ciklusa u kojem je folikul pobjegao). Tad nije bilo kasno, ali na žalost niti dobitno. Svakako inzistiraj da te što prije punktiraju da ne pobjegne kako se meni jednom desilo (iako sam nakon toga bila prva na redu, zapamtili me, pa čak i anesteziolozi čekali u hodniku).

----------


## taca70

Anaea40, meni to ne djeluje lose.
M arta, spremas se za put? Mislim da s Ovitrellom nije problem ako je malo stariji, niti jedan lijek se ne tempira bas na rok trajanja samo ako je pravilno skladisten.

----------


## Charlie

*Anaea*, meni je dr. rekao da se kad postoji opasnost da folikul pobjegne štoperica daje malo kasnije tako da ovih 23h zvuči u skladu s tim. Ja ću se ovaj put isto držati toga. Sretno!!!
I mi ćemo u lov, sutra imam opet UZ, moguća punkcija u ponedjeljak.
*Shanti*  :Heart:

----------


## sara38

*Charlie* evo malo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Heart: !

----------


## m arta

taca70, sutra putujemo, danas još jedan UZV.
sretno u nedjelju!

----------


## AuroraBlu

M arta, sretno!!! Ti i Mare se baš mimoilazite, možda se sretnete na nekom odmorištu  :Smile: 

*Taco*,~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Poseban  :Kiss:  dragoj *Shanti* i njenoj curki

----------


## sara38

*M arta* sretan put i vrati nam se sa jednim putnikom više, a može i dva  :Love: !

----------


## m arta

hvala, ne bi imala ništa protiv dva putnika više!  :Smile: 

a zato se mare ne javlja na forum  :Smile:   puno ju pozdravljam!  :Heart:

----------


## Charlie

*m arta* sretno!!!!!

----------


## Mojca

Taco, Anaea, putnice ~~~~~~~~~~~~!
 :Heart:

----------


## tiki_a

Napisat ću kao Mojca - taco, anaea, putnice~~~~~~
Charlie  :Klap: ~~~~~
anaea40, zvuči jako lijepo, ali kako to biva u prirodnjaku šansa je 50%, ranije bi bilo prerano, a ako je ulove bit će nadam se jako lijepa.

----------


## aleksandraj

> Napisat ću kao Mojca - taco, anaea, putnice~~~~~~
> Charlie ~~~~~
> xxxxx
> anaea40, zvuči jako lijepo, ali kako to biva u prirodnjaku šansa je 50%, ranije bi bilo prerano, a ako je ulove bit će nadam se jako lijepa.


Taco, ovaj put mora uspjeti kada ide sve skolski. Tikice, a sto je s tobom ??

----------


## tiki_a

I ja se već nekoliko dana pitam što je s tikicom_69??? Možda se već radi nešto konkretno?

----------


## aleksandraj

:Laughing:  ja mislili tiki na tebe. A ujedno me zaista znima i gdje je tikica. Vjerojatno hvata zalet. U zadnje vrijeme mijesam imena (taci npr. kazem tanjam). Da je bio transfer rekla bih da sam trudna

----------


## tiki_a

aleksandraj he he  :Laughing:  ... a mene zbunjuju avatari, mislila sam da je andream u pitanju i uvjerena sam bila da je andream rekla tanjam umjesto taca, i zamalo sam ti se obratila pogrešno  :Grin: , ajde nek' nam taca prođe kao tanjam i svi sretni i zadovoljni. Ja sam trenutno bez pravog plana, jedino sam sigurna da neću žuriti u postupak ako će ga uopće biti.

----------


## mare41

m arta, sretno!
taca i anaea~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## m arta

hvala mare!

trebala bi na putu uzeti inekciju, jel se gonal može ranije smučkati, ili se mora odmah iskoristiti?

----------


## taca70

M arta, ja ga ne bih ranije muckala.

----------


## m arta

taco, provjerila sam, iako sam i sama mislila da ne bi trebalo. hvala i sretno!
kad se vratim da pročitam lijepe novosti!!!!  :Smile:

----------


## zlatta

draga, marta i ovdje da ti zaželim sretnu kob u pragu, i vratila nam se u osijek kao trudnica i to ostala idućih 9 mjeseci, puuuuno dobrih ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ ti šaljem i da kraj Drave šetamo mi velikih trbuha ovo ljeto  :Smile:

----------


## tiki_a

Charlie, kako je prošao uzv?~~~~~~

----------


## anaea40

Meni danas nije uspio lov na j.st., pukao foliku ranije, ali da se ne baci uzorak učinjena inseminacija, pa sad... ponašam se kao da nije ničeg bilo  :Cool: .
Moram pohvaliti mladog dr. u VG i embriologicu, imaju human i otvoren pristup, držim im fige za dalje!

----------


## Marnie

anaea možda ta inseminacija bude pravo iznenađenje  :Smile: ! Uvijek vjerujem u neplanirane sretne završetke  :Wink: 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za tacu i m artu

----------


## andream

aenea, ~~~~~~~~ za iznenađenje za dva tjedna, možda je baš to vaša dobitna kombinacija.
a ja se kao nikad veselim M koja me iznenadila bome rano ovaj ciklus (25.dan), ali kako sam sigurna da je ciklus bio "ćorak", bilo je i za očekivati tako rano. idući sam mjesec u postupku, pa smo eto i korak bliže.
svima ~~~~~~~~~~ od nas.

----------


## tiki_a

anaea40, što je tu je, važno je da se nešto napravilo, nadam se da će biti sreće~~~~~~
andream, skroz mi je čudno što toliko dugo čekaš na postupak  :Smile:

----------


## andream

tiki, s jedne strane mi paše odmak, a s druge... takva je situacija na žalost trenutno u Vg. ako mi ne uspije, "lupat" ću dalje po femari.

----------


## Mojca

Taco ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart: !

Curke dobro jutro
 :Love:

----------


## tiki_a

Dobro jutro draga Mojca, kuham  :Coffee: za one koje smiju.

----------


## anaea40

Gledala sam onu prezentaciju dr.B o prirodnom postupku, gdje je uspješnost iznad 40 g. 0%, a tako je za inseminacije.
Pa čemu da se onda nadamo, uspjehu samo iz stimuliranog postupka, ako se ev. dobije 3 i više j.st. Ne znam, ima li koja forumašica 40 i više godina koja je uspjela iz prirodnog postupka ili iz inseminacije? da li netko poznaje takvu?
Možda je ispitivani uzorak premali, samo je bilo čini mi se 8 embriotransfera, a 0 trudnoća, kako je vani u i drugim klinikama?

----------


## taca70

Anaea40, mislim da je u 40-ima uspjeh inseminacije oko 2% i to s trecinom spontanih.  Neki doktori rade stimulirane inseminacije pa to povecava uspjeh.
Ja prijavljujem ET jedne blastice i jedne morule, biolog kaze da je zadovoljan ali nisam uspjela nista iscitati s njegovog lica (koju obrvu je podigao i sl.). Dr kaze beta za 12ak dana sto nema sanse da cekam. Vidjet cu jos kako cu se osjecati.

----------


## Aurora*

*taca70 . * Za tjedan dana zelim poskakivati do neba zbog tebe!

Jesi se dogovorila i za hcg injekciju nakon transfera? Ako jesi, za kada, koju i od koliko jedinica?

----------


## pretorija

Taca :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: ja ti saljem trudnicke vibre ima da uspije ovaj put ovo je nasa godina i godina ovog naseg kluba :Wink:

----------


## tlatincica

> Ja prijavljujem ET jedne blastice i jedne morule, biolog kaze da je zadovoljan


čini mi se kao da si još nešto pisala  :Grin: 

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za taceke  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## anaea40

Taca  :Very Happy:  i za  10 dana isto.

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Taco*  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

*Vikki,* za fantastičnu anesteziju i lijepo odmor u bolnici sutra  :Wink:

----------


## vikki

> *Vikki,* za fantastičnu anesteziju i lijepo odmor u bolnici sutra


Bar ću se naspavati, nadam se  :Cool: 
Svima  :Heart:

----------


## andream

Taca, ~~~~~~~~~~~ za konačan dobitni postupak.
Vikki, ~~~~~~~~~ za uspješan i brz "odmor".
Svima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~.

----------


## zlatta

> Gledala sam onu prezentaciju dr.B o prirodnom postupku, gdje je uspješnost iznad 40 g. 0%, a tako je za inseminacije.
> Pa čemu da se onda nadamo, uspjehu samo iz stimuliranog postupka, ako se ev. dobije 3 i više j.st. Ne znam, ima li koja forumašica 40 i više godina koja je uspjela iz prirodnog postupka ili iz inseminacije? da li netko poznaje takvu?
> Možda je ispitivani uzorak premali, samo je bilo čini mi se 8 embriotransfera, a 0 trudnoća, kako je vani u i drugim klinikama?


anaea, ja sam lani ostala trudna inseminacijom, dr. u KBO je bio sretan i iznenađen skoro kao i ja jer mu je to bila potrebita formalnost i smo već razgovarali o ivf, čuda se uvijek događaju....nažalost, plod se smjestio na krivo mjesto - izvanmaternična trudnoća.... 
osim toga, ono što sam ja čitala na netu glede prirodnih ivf bilo je da kod žena od 40-43 g niti jedna trudnoća, ali zato dvije 44-godišnjakinje su ostale trudne i rodile...(ali isto neki mali uzorak žena)  ....zato, ne padaj u bed...   :Smile: 
nikada se ne zna kada nam se sve "poklopi" da bi se primio plod   :Smile:  
sretno

----------


## Mojca

Curke drage, proveli smo dan na Žumberku, gledali kako se priroda lagano budi iz zimskog sna. Travnjaci se okitili jaglacima, visibabama, šafranima, osojni dijelovi i kukurjecima i još nekim plavim suncolikim što ne znam kako se zovu... ljepota sa svih stana a meni jedina misao da je proljeće i da taj prirodni rast osjećaju i naše jajne stanice, spermići, blastice, morulice, dvo-i-ostalo stanični zameci i mala bića koja su se tek ugnijezdila.... i da sad više nego ikad imamo podršku od prorode. 

Taco, vjerujem da se blastica i morulica već dobro osjećaju i da traže savršeno mjesto za "spajanje". Čvrsto držimo fige!
Vikki, sretno!  :Heart:  
Curke....  :Smile:

----------


## Marnie

Taco  :Klap:  :Klap:  :Very Happy:  za blasticu i morulicu i šaljem puuuno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za  12 dana (lil manje hehe).
Ja sam isto cijeli dan provela u svom vrtu gnojila i dodavala zemlju na svoje cvijeće, ruže, jagode, drveće...predivno je gledati prirodu kako se budi. Nadam se da je zarazno i da će prijeći na moje jajnike :Laughing: .

----------


## Jelena

Taco, super!  :Very Happy: 

vikki, sretno i lijepo se konačno naspavaj  :Heart:

----------


## Marchie37

*Taco*, sretno!  :Very Happy: 
Čekamo daljnje dobre vijesti!!!
*Vikki*, želim ti ugodan "odmor" i brz oporavak!

----------


## ina33

Cure, sretno svima!!!!

A propos statistika u ovim godinama, na kraju, tko nije spreman za neku drugu opciju (donacija, posjavanje itd.) pa mu neće statistika utjecat na neku odluku, tj. probat će IVF enivej, pa kud puklo da puklo, bolje da i ne gleda statistike, uostalom, svi smo ih, više-manje, svjesni. Evo, ja ne znam za trudnoću iz inseminacije i po ESHRE-u se inseminacija ne bi niti trebala raditi kod žene u ovoj dobi (osim ovako... bad luck puko folikul), ali znam za trudnoće iz IVF-a (stimuliranog), ne znam za trudnoću iz prirodnjaka, opet, znam za prirodne trudnoće (nakon prethodne IVF trudnoće). I, opet, što to dokazuje? Prirodnjaci su oduvijek, za sve skupine, bili smatrani kao nekakva zadnja stvar kojoj se pribjegava, igrom slucaja (zakon) sad je to postalo nesto sto je maltene mainstream IVF-a u Hrvatskoj. 

Sreća je, na kraju, ono što najviše treba, jer u ovoj skupini fakat je IVF trudnoća cudo, a jos vece cudo da se ta trudnoca dovede do kraja (da ne bude spontani) - govorim za trudnoce s vl. stanicama. I, opet, nekom se cudo i dogodi. Evo sam se sad, bogme, i sjetila trudnoce iz ministimulacije... ako sam dobro zapamtila...nik mati...

----------


## linalena

Dobro jutro i fina mmm fina  :Coffee: 

Svima puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ a poosebno Taci, Vikki, Tikici_69

Mi pogurani da bržee idemo u Sloveniju  :Smile:  drB sa SD odlazi u privatnike baš kao i drL sa VV

----------


## mare41

čekaj, linalena, ovo je velika vijest,. si sigurna? Bilo je rečeno da će voziti i jedno i drugo zajedno, a šta kažu na to pacijentice sa sv duha? Ima ih koje su otišle s VV i prešle na sv Duh, i sad moraju tražiti treću kliniku u nadi da dr neće otići? A odrađujete ostatak zamrznutih j.s. ili gibate odmah u Ljubljanu?
vikki, big kiss

----------


## linalena

Ma ne znam, ali na stranici jedne privatnr klinike piše da kod njih radi od 4.4 a znam da je ravnatelj SD nedavnno zabranio rad doktorrima na više klinika.
Taman idem sada u četvrtak na prvi UZV i da potrošimo još ove 3 smrznute pa onda dalje

----------


## linalena

uhh nadam se da je taj naš zaključakk malo pretjeran!!!! (to da odlazi)

----------


## Charlie

Ja mislim da ne odlazi nego će raditi dio tu, dio tamo, ali nisam 100% sigurna u tu info. 
Moj prirodnjak je otkazan jer nije bilo obećavajućeg folikula od 3 potencijalna...baš me bilo pogodilo, do sad je najgore što se desilo bilo da folikul prsne prije punkcije. No što je, tu je, idemo dalje. 
*Taca70* sretno!!!!

----------


## linalena

A to bi bilo još nekako, i znam da je danas samostalno folikulometrije radila neka nova doktorica

----------


## taca70

Charlie, meni je moj jedan jedini prirodnjak bio stresniji nego svi stimulirani skupa. Drzi se.
Linalena, tebi najvise zelim sto skoriji odlazak u Slo. Vjerujem da je to za tebe prava destinacija.

----------


## andream

Charlie, ~~~~~~~~~ za sljedeći dobitni scenarij.

----------


## Ona koja nije pisala

Sretno Taco :Smile: 
Evo saznala upravo da će biti pozitivno rješenje za FET u Pragu. Idemo u travnju :Very Happy:

----------


## andream

OKNP, super vijest.
U isto vrijeme ćemo biti u postupku, neka ti je sa srećom!

----------


## ina33

> Charlie, meni je moj jedan jedini prirodnjak bio stresniji nego svi stimulirani skupa. Drzi se.


x.

----------


## Mojca

> Sretno Taco
> Evo saznala upravo da će biti pozitivno rješenje za FET u Pragu. Idemo u travnju


Bravo! Čakamo travanj s tobom i veselimo se.  :Smile:

----------


## Charlie

Je, stresno je, ali nemam ja nekih opcija kad i uz 19 Menopura dobijem 2 js. Inače ja i dalje planiram na još koji stimulirani kad odradim ovu pauzu, samo ne znam hoće li se dr. složiti, nisam još pitala. 

*Ona koja nije pisala*, super i sretno!!!
*Linalena* slažem se s Tacom, ja bih odmah išla van.

----------


## taca70

Charlie, kakva je to stimulacija s 19 Menopura? S Klomifenima ili?

----------


## mare41

OKNP i Sela-sretno! I sretno m arti koja je već gore.
AB-oduševljava me tvoj potpis :Smile: , al inbox ti brate zatrpan :Smile:

----------


## Charlie

> Charlie, kakva je to stimulacija s 19 Menopura? S Klomifenima ili?


Samo Menopur, prvi dan 3, ostatak po 2 kom, uz 2 Cetrotide pred kraj.

----------


## AuroraBlu

> AB-oduševljava me tvoj potpis, al inbox ti brate zatrpan


A da ti svoj inbox malo filtriraš?!

----------


## tiki_a

taca70  :Klap:   :Klap:  za dvije snažne mrvice
OKNP bravo za dogovor!
Charlie  :Sad:  ... Moram priznati da i kod mene ciklus nakon onog sa statusom čekalica bete kad se kljukam s progesteronom, taj ciklus mi nikada nije bio dobar. I sada sam se kontrolirala LH trakicama i ništa.

----------


## andream

I ja se pridružujem tome, nakon utrića kod femarskog postupka, zadnji bio ćorak ciklus (a do sada uvijek lh trakice pokazivale O, uvijek 14-ti dan nakon toga menstruacija). Baš me zanima sad ovaj ciklus prije stimuliranog u travnju, još uvijek sam blesava nadati se prirodnom uratku.

----------


## Charlie

Ja nemam s tim iskustva, tj. nisam imala do sad, prošli put sam nakon stimulacije ostala trudna a sad sam u akciji za drugu bebu imala jedan klomifenski nakon kojeg sam još 2 ciklusa za redom imala po dva folikula i dve js (jednom pobjegli jednom ulovljeni), ovo sad tko zna kaj se dešava...Vidjet ćemo idući mjesec. 
*tiki_a* ti odmaraš?
*andream* dok imaš opipljiv plan za dalje dobro je u međuvremenu nadati se malom čudu  :Heart:

----------


## mimi81

Taca želim ti uspješnih devet mjeseci trudnoće.... :Heart:

----------


## mare41

AB, ispraznila, aj sad čekam poruke sa svih strana :Smile: 
kokičice, drugi tjedan bi se podružili pa da nije na naglo i zadnji tren-javljajte kako i kad radite, kad ste slobodne...

----------


## Ona koja nije pisala

> AB, ispraznila, aj sad čekam poruke sa svih strana
> kokičice, drugi tjedan bi se podružili pa da nije na naglo i zadnji tren-javljajte kako i kad radite, kad ste slobodne...


Meni paše koji god dan dogovorite.

----------


## Mojca

> Meni paše koji god dan dogovorite.


X
Za sad mi je sve slobodno.

----------


## tiki_a

Charlie, da, odmaram. Ako ću se uopće pokrenuti, ništa prije svibnja...

----------


## taca70

> Samo Menopur, prvi dan 3, ostatak po 2 kom, uz 2 Cetrotide pred kraj.


Ovo je jako slaba stimulacija, pogotovo ako imas smanjenu rezervu js.

----------


## Marnie

Ja sam slobodna idući tjedan od 5 na dalje  :Smile: .

----------


## sretna35

evo kuham kavu u klubu i gotovo nestvarno, ali da 

tiki_a želim dobar odmor

taca ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!

----------


## andream

sretna, hvala na kavici, baš mi prija u ovo hladno jutro.
charlie, i mene zanimaju protokoli, kako to da se nije išlo s jačom stimulacijom (da li bi rezultat možda bio isti ako ste i to probali?).

----------


## Charlie

Dr. je baš rekao da nećemo ići prejako. Ja sam si mislila budući da imam smanjen AFC nema te doze koja će od njih par stvoriti 10tak folikula. Iako, nije mi radio UZ 3. dc da se vidi broj antralnih u ciklusu niti mi je kontroliran FSH i estradiol prije početka stimulacije kao što se u nekim klinikama radi (Mb recimo). Uz tu relativno malu dozu krenula su mi 4 folikula, za punkciju su bila 3, a 2 su dala js. Možda je moglo biti i bolje, ali meni je ovo bio prvi takav protokol pa nisam znala mogu li uopće išta očekivati...i bila sretna da uopće reagiram. Sad ću znati za drugi put.

----------


## taca70

Charlie, potrebna je veca doza gonadotropina da ih pokrene pa svakako vidi s dr. da ti barem prvih par dana da jacu stimulaciju.

----------


## glacova

> AB, ispraznila, aj sad čekam poruke sa svih strana
> kokičice, drugi tjedan bi se podružili pa da nije na naglo i zadnji tren-javljajte kako i kad radite, kad ste slobodne...


Ponedeljak,četvrtak ili petak! Nadam se da ću se uklopiti ovaj puta!

----------


## AuroraBlu

Ja sam za četvrtak  :Smile:

----------


## mare41

Možda je malo prerano najavit kavu za 31.03., al tad se vidimo :Smile: .

----------


## andream

Nešto nam je klub utihnuo.
Imamo li nekog u postupku trenutno? AB, jel krenulo pikanje?
Ja sam "odradila" svoju M i čekam početak travnja za odlazak po protokol i pregled.
Svima kolektivne ~~~~~~~~~, posebno za našu čekalicu Tacu.

----------


## Charlie

*andream* to će biti stimulirani, pravi? Šaljem ~~~~~~
*taci* posebne ~~~~~~~ za male podstanare

----------


## AuroraBlu

Ja idući tjedan krećem. A do tada ćemo već i slavit Marine i Tacine pozitivne bete  :Very Happy:

----------


## andream

Charlie, da, stimulirani (probat ću razmotriti s docom da uz menopure uvedemo možda i femaru).
Na menopure sam inače prije dvije i pol godine reagirala odlično.

----------


## Mojca

> Ja idući tjedan krećem. A do tada ćemo već i slavit Marine i Tacine pozitivne bete


Jedva čekam tvoj start, uredni postupak  i pozitivnu betu.  :Heart:

----------


## Mimek

> Jedva čekam tvoj start, uredni postupak  i pozitivnu betu.



Stvarno AB !!! Sad mare, ti i taca za mene bi to bilo ostvarenje snova :Dancing Fever:  :Sing:

----------


## maja_st

Slažem se..... AuroraBlu, držim  fige za dobitni splitski postupak....

----------


## Mojca

> Stvarno AB !!! Sad mare, ti i taca za mene bi to bilo ostvarenje snova


Hvala Mimek, upravo to i ja mislim, ali se nisam usudila to naglas izreći!  :Smile:

----------


## AuroraBlu

Hvala cure  :Heart:

----------


## Marnie

Cure, baš ste nešto utihnule, nema posta od jutros  :Smile: . Bila sam danas na UZV kod dr. R. i cista nije u potpunosti nestala, pa je dr. produžio kontracepciju još 10 dana. Ali zbilja je tako mala mala da će za tih 10 dana skroz nestati i konačno u postupak  :Smile: !!

Potpisujem vas cure za Mare i Tacu  :Smile: !

----------


## anaea40

Aurora sretno u St.
Ja neću moći 31.3., mogu 29.3. ili 1.4. pa Mare ako ima još šanse za izmjenu termina? Radim popodne.

----------


## mare41

anaea, a 28.? pokušat ćemo se uskladiti ovaj put, 29.13. glacova ne može, a 1.4. nam AB već ode na more....
Marnie, dobre vijesti, samo se malo prolongira...

----------


## taca70

Marnie, konacno ces i ti dobiti bitku protiv dosadne ciste. Ides na Klomifene ili?
Kad vec dogovaramo kofi, prijavljujem da 30.3. ne mogu a ostalo mi sve pase (barem za sada).

----------


## Charlie

*Marnie* super za dobre vijesti! Jel to znači da ćeš piti kontracepcijske duže od uobičajenih 21 dan? U kakav postupak ideš nakon toga? Ovo će baš biti aktivni travanj!

Ja ni ovaj put neću moći na kavicu iako bih rado došla, ali i pon i čet i pet sam popodne na putu. Dobro da su kavice redovite pa ću uskoro upasti i ja, baš bih vas voljela upoznati koga još ne znam.

----------


## Marnie

Da, kontracepcija će onda biti 21+10 dana. Dogovorila sam s dr. da bi stimulacija bila klomifen + 2 menopura odmah od 2. dc. Ja za sada mogu kavu bilo koji dan idući tjedan, pa ću se prilagoditi već kako Mare složi  :Smile: .

----------


## sretna35

AB-jček ja već imam dobar feeling (upalilo mi je kod mare157, jesen82 i Mojce) pa se nadam da će još jednom

andream vrijeme stvarno juri već se jako približio tvoj postupak

Marnie super vijesti konačno

----------


## anaea40

U pon. i čet. radim popodne, sve druge dane mogu popodne, ali ako se ne može uskladiti, propustit ću kavu ovaj put.
Marnie super, uskoro akcija.

----------


## tina2701

...ne znam da li znate ili ne,znam da M arta piše na ovoj temi.......dobila sam poruku od jedne cure koja se čula s njom....kaže da je imala 30 folikula...3 jako dobra a za 22 će vidjet sutra kako napreduju... :Klap:

----------


## mare41

tina, hvala ti na informacijama, m arta je prava nesilica :Smile: , puno je pozdravi i javljaj nam dalje vijesti!

----------


## Marnie

držim fige za m artu da bude što više punih folikulića  :Smile: .

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Marnie*, konačno!  :Smile:  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ čiribu-čiriba da cista skroz nestane za 10 dana!

*m arta*, pa takav rezultat će teško postići i cure duplo mlađe od nas  :Klap: 

*sretna*, ja duboko vjerujem u tvoje proročanske riječi  :Smile: 

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ svima za sve

----------


## mare41

Definitivno-druženje je 01.04., pošto je jako daleko-ponovit ćemo još drrugi tjedan obavijesti, vidjet ćemo kakvo će biti vrijeme-da li negdje na suncu ili u mraku :Smile: .

----------


## taca70

M arta,  ludnica od folikula. Svaka cast. Bas mi je drago da si tu gdje jesi.

----------


## ina33

Jel' zlatta na ovoj temi? Zlatta, ako jesi, briši inbox.

----------


## linalena

M arta ~~~~~~~~~~~~ da se i ostala jajčeka lijepo razviju

Ja najvjerojatnije neću moć na kavicu 1.4, radim popodne a i taj dan zbog mature ću biti u školi od jutra, drugi put

I da nadam se da će ovaj treći/zadnji krio biti gotov do tada, danas je bio prvi UZV i smijeh. 8dc i pokraj iskusnije drT sjedi neka mlada doktorica i gleda i kaže joj kolika cista, a ova će joj To je mjehur!!!! Uglavnmo na oba jajnika male folikuli i endo trolinijski, u ponedjeljak ponovo. 

Skupljam informacije i sastavljam tekst za poslat u Ljubljanu

----------


## Mojca

> M arta,  ludnica od folikula. Svaka cast. Bas mi je drago da si tu gdje jesi.


XX!

----------


## mare41

linalena, ne treba ti nikakav specijalan tekst za Ljubljanu, samo napiši da želite kod njih u postupak i pitaj termin za konzultacije, nakon toga sve ide munjevitom brzinom...

----------


## tiki_a

> M arta,  ludnica od folikula. Svaka cast. Bas mi je drago da si tu gdje jesi.


Potpisujem i dodajem: Dakle m arta!!!

----------


## zlatta

> Jel' zlatta na ovoj temi? Zlatta, ako jesi, briši inbox.


ina, inbox obrisan  :Smile: 

ujedno, da javim da moj prirodni ivf završio s 0,00. doista, ima li smisla u našim godinama ići na prirodnjake bez imalo hormonske podrške (osim one štoperice prije punkcije) ??

----------


## andream

zlatta, onaj tko ima volje i vremena prvenstveno, taj će ići.
evo nedavno je tanjam ostala T koliko pratim, na SD u prirodnjaku, nakon drugih neuspješnih postupaka, a po godinama bi već mogla tražit učlanjenje u naš klub  :Smile: 
kad krećeš u stimulirani?

----------


## ina33

Zlatta, žao mi je zbog ishoda postupka. PP ti šaljem u pon, nije mi pri ruci tekst poruke, a zaboravila sam što sam ti ono važno htjela nadodat (ina33-niz  :Smile: )..

----------


## tiki_a

> ina, inbox obrisan 
> 
> ujedno, da javim da moj prirodni ivf završio s 0,00. doista, ima li smisla u našim godinama ići na prirodnjake bez imalo hormonske podrške (osim one štoperice prije punkcije) ??


Žao mi je zlatta  :Love:  ... a što se prirodnjaka tiče, puno sam ih prošla i bez obzira na to nisam sigurna da li mogu dati savjet, ali pokušat ću. Kod mene je js bila ulovljena često, ovulacije mi očito još uvijek ne štekaju, js bi se uvijek oplodila i dostigla 3-ći dan 5-8 stanica, jednom blastica 5-ti dan. Za ovakav bi rezultat svakome preporučila prirodnjake. Ali! Osim što je u stimuliranom prednost to što vraćaju do tri zametka pa se tako povećava šansa, još uvijek ne znam jesu li takvi zameci kao bolji jer je bila stimulacija. Jednom negdje pročitam da jesu, neki dan na Charlievom linku da nisu, dr. Tomić mi je rekao da nema razlike. Ako stimulacija ne daje dva do tri zametka po postupku, znači ako često bude samo jedan i ako prirodnjaci izgledaju kao ovi moji, svakako bi ih preporučila (pod uvjetom da je točno što kaže dr. T.).
Kad se kod prirodnog teško ulovi folikul, kad često ne bude O i kad prečesto bude negativna aspiracija (bez js), u tom slučaju bježi od prirodnjaka. Znači jako je individualno.

----------


## tiki_a

andream, jesu li LH u opticaju ovih dana?  :Smile:  Ja ću morati naručiti novu rundu iz Kanade, ostalo mi još samo 5 komada  :Grin:

----------


## andream

> andream, jesu li LH u opticaju ovih dana?  Ja ću morati naručiti novu rundu iz Kanade, ostalo mi još samo 5 komada


 Tiki, hvala što misliš, imam ih dovoljno na lageru za ovaj ciklus ali još je rano startati, danas tek 6dc. Budemo krenuli laganini tijekom vikenda. 
Potpisujem tiki za sve što je napisala za prirodnjak, iako ja za sebe niti ne znam situaciju jer je u jednom jedinom kojeg sam imala folikul bio brži od doktorove igle, pa smo se naknadno "igrali" inseminiravanjem.

----------


## zlatta

> zlatta, onaj tko ima volje i vremena prvenstveno, taj će ići.
> evo nedavno je tanjam ostala T koliko pratim, na SD u prirodnjaku, nakon drugih neuspješnih postupaka, a po godinama bi već mogla tražit učlanjenje u naš klub 
> kad krećeš u stimulirani?


u stimulirani u travnju, u Vinogradsku, a sada kada čitam ovo što piše tiki_a ispada da moje nadanje da se tijelo bolje pripremi i primi plod u stimulaciji je bilo pogrešno... danas krenuo spoting i tako sam mu se obradovala jer sutra stiže m. - što znači da je bar drugi dio ciklusa školski 14 dana, pa me sada već i male stvari raduju   :Smile: 

glede tanjem, mislim da tih "par" godina igra veliku ulogu, jer samo prije 2 godine sam bila "plodno tlo", ostajala trudna "od prve" uz klomifene, a ove godine niti jednog folikula  nisam imala nakon klomifena, nažalost, ali zato se uzgojile ciste, koje nikada prije nisam imala...

ma, sorry, malo sam u bedu pa nižem crnjake, zato se nigdje niti ne javljam naročito... 
proći će....

----------


## mare41

zlatta :Love:

----------


## sretna35

nadam se da druženje neće biti samo prvoaprilska šala

m arta bravo kokice

----------


## andream

zlatta, iš iš crne misli, ostat ćemo mi obje trudne uskoro, evo skupa smo i u stimuliranom u Vg idući mjesec.

----------


## mare41

> nadam se da druženje neće biti samo prvoaprilska šala


 da je bar sve ostalo takva šala........

----------


## Marnie

zlatta baš mi je žao  :Sad: . Ja isto nemam pojma što bih ti rekla za prirodnjake, jer stalno nalazim oprečne informacije što se tiče kvalitete js u stimuliranim i nestimuliranim postupcima. Ali mislim da ako stimulacija daje svega 1 ili 2 folikula da su prirodnjaci jednako tako dobri, a vjerojatno i manje naporni za ženu. Jer čemu stimulacije sa 4-5 menopura ili gonala ili ako će ti rezultat biti isti kao i samo sa klomifenom ili bez ikakve stimulacije. Stimulirane svakako treba pokušavati, ali tražeći najbolju kombinaciju, a ne vrtiti stalno isto bez nekih rezultata. I nemoj biti ubedirana sa lošim rezultatima koje si imala za sada u ovoj godini, jer i mlade, zdrave žene imaju periode loših ciklusa, ali o tome naravno nemaju pojma, jer ne prate to stalno kao mi.

----------


## AuroraBlu

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~

----------


## tiki_a

Potpisala bih Marnie vezano za periode loših ciklusa jer i u tome imam iskustva. Nakon lošeg perioda stvari su se popravile. Ali kako doći do T, to je tek nepoznanica. 
zlatta, ma može ovdje i crnjak jer bude lakše ako se nešto natipka, ovdje smo i za periode dobrog i lošeg raspoloženja...

----------


## Mimek

kokičice ku-kuc 
pa neće valjda proći ovaj prekrasan dan, a da nitko ništa nije napisao u 39+. Priznajte da ste sad kad ste u pol devet ugasile svjetla da sačuvate planet virnule malo na rodu  :Smile: 

sadašnjim trudnicama, majčicama i svim ostalim budućim trudnicama želim laku noć  :Kiss: 

idem uhvatiti onaj jedan sat kaj buju mi noćas maznuli  :Sad:

----------


## Mimek

tiki_a, mare, aurora, mojca, andream.... dakle kakav je ovo dogovor da se bojkotira ovaj PDF. U ovo doba prosvjeda možda nisam pućena u nešto  :Confused:

----------


## vikki

Kad svi bojkotiraju, evo mene  :Grin:  s malo kolektivnih ~~~~~~~~~ za sve, a posebno za neke bete za koje navijam iz petnih žila  :Smile:

----------


## andream

> tiki_a, mare, aurora, mojca, andream.... dakle kakav je ovo dogovor da se bojkotira ovaj PDF. U ovo doba prosvjeda možda nisam pućena u nešto


mimek, samo lijepo vrijeme  :Smile:  a malo smo i u zatišju... pred buru  :Smile:

----------


## mare41

Mimek :Kiss: 
koke :Heart:

----------


## sretna35

curke ja sve teže i teže uspjevam naći vremena za forum, a i ovo lijepo vrijeme konačno nas izmamilo na ulicu

svima vibr vibr ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ i  :Heart:

----------


## Mojca

E da, lijepo vrijeme, gosti izdaleka, gosti izbliza  :Smile:  ... ali virkam ja i pratim ja ima li novosti. Mislim na sve, posebno čekalice bete! 
**************************************************  *********************************************

----------


## ina33

Zlatta, sori, zabrijala sam, nisam se s tobom PP-ala, nego sa Zauzetom, a njen mailbox je još pun.

----------


## Marnie

Dobro jutro cure, evo jedna mirišljava  :Coffee:  da nas razbudi u ovo kišno jutro gdje nam je oduzet jedan sat spavanja (joj, ja sam spavalica, pa mi to jako teško pada  :Smile: ). Nisam vidjela na nekim drugim topicima što nam je sa m artom?
I kako se osjeća naša taca  :Smile: ?

----------


## mare41

m arta još uživa u praškom proljeću :Smile: , jedva čekamo dojmove....i šaljem joj ~~~~~~

----------


## Mojca

Da... i ja se pitam što je s Tacom, sad bi već mogao testić? ~~~~~~~~~
M arta, za proljeće! ~~~~~~~~
Mare  :Heart:  

Curke, nadam se suncu u petak.  :Smile:

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Mimek*  :Kiss:  treba nas razbuditi svako toliko...

Taca nam danas broji 8.dnt i još je rano za testić. Vibramo i dalje ~~~~~~~~~

i za sve ostale ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~1

----------


## Mojca

Imala sam osjećaj da je više dana prošlo.  :Smile:  Vibramo, vibramo, nego što!  :Smile:  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## taca70

Taca uglavnom sizi, nema nikakvih simptoma nicega, sve miruje osim zivaca. Ne mogu se odluciti ni za test ni za betu. Ovaj put mi je bas nesto posebno tesko prihvatiti -. Danas je 8d5t.

----------


## tiki_a

Samo ću brzinske ~~~~~za lijepe klupske bete!

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Taco*, znaš da je sve moguće, i sa simptomima i bez njih ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Marchie37

*Taco*, sretno do finala! Pusti simptome...  :Heart:

----------


## vikki

> *taco*, znaš da je sve moguće, i sa simptomima i bez njih ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


x ! ~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Mojca

> *Taco*, znaš da je sve moguće, i sa simptomima i bez njih ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


AB, misli mi čitaš!  :Smile:  
Taco,  :Heart:  ***********************************

----------


## Marnie

> *Taco*, znaš da je sve moguće, i sa simptomima i bez njih ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


X - imamo i mi previše iskustva da se samo oslanjamo na simptome  :Smile: . ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ i dalje  :Smile: !

----------


## glacova

Evo da se i ja pridružim vibricama za naše čekalice!~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## tlatincica

Taca *~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*

----------


## enya22

~~~~~~~~~~~~~ svim cekalicama i pozdrav s mora od nas!  :Heart:

----------


## mare41

Hvala svim na pozivima, dozivima, sms-ovima pa da skratim javljanja-minus na testu 11dnt, a beta u četvrtak pa javim nulu.

----------


## tlatincica

Mare  :Sad:   :Love:

----------


## andream

Mare, ajoj.... žao mi je...

----------


## linalena

Mare  :Love:  :Love:  neka nas sve skupa i zajedno iznenadi beta u četvrtak ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Zaljubljen:

----------


## mare41

Nema iznenađenja, vidimo se u petak!

----------


## Mojca

Mare.... bas mi je žao.  :Sad: 
Grlim te.

----------


## Lua

Ajoj Mare41  :Sad: , tako mi je žao... :Love:

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Mare*,  evo, neću te tješit  :Heart: 

a znam da ćeš nas jedan dan iznenadit (i sebe)

----------


## Charlie

*Mare*  :Heart: 
*Taca70* ~~~~~~~~~ !
*Marnie* još malo pa i ti startaš, ~~~~~~

Ja se ovaj mjesec (ako se ovi kratki ciklusi mogu uopće nazvat mjesecom, hi hi) odmaram, ali ono baš - odmaram, i iako nisam namjeravala sad mi paše. U travnju imam konzultacije u Mb.

----------


## Marnie

Mare  :Heart:  Grlim te.

Vidimo se u petak cure, najavljeno je sunčano i toplo vrijeme (oko 20°c)  :Very Happy: !

----------


## vikki

Mare  :Heart:

----------


## glacova

mare :Love:

----------


## sara38

*Mare*  :Heart:

----------


## Mimek

Mare moja idemo dalje u nove pobjede.  :Zaljubljen: 

kucnut će kad se najmanje nadaš  :Kiss:

----------


## andream

Charlie, zar nisu u opticaju ni Lh trakice ili to nema smisla kod vas?
Ja jučer krenula, ali za sada minus, vidjet ćemo danas na 11 dc (uh, brojim i kad nisam u postupku, više zapravo i ne znam što je ciklus bez brojanja).

----------


## ina33

Mare, veliko srce.

----------


## tiki_a

mare41, pretužno  :Sad:   :Heart:  Ali ću odmah poslati~~~~~za dalje.
Charlie, kako vrijeme leti. Još malo pa Mb. Svaka čast Mb-u, ali žao mi je da nije otpao  :Smile: 
andream, baš trebamo zalihe LH jer ponekad u jednom danu treba potrošiti i do 3 kom. ~~~~~~za današnju drugu tamnu liniju.
Ja sam čekalica M. Brojim 20 d.c., M očekujem za 3-4 dana, nadam se da neće ranije obzirom da sam jutros osjetila jake bolove desetak minuta što je kod mene jako rijetko. Izgleda da je organizmu već dosta.

taca70~~~~+
Kako je m arta?~~~~~

----------


## andream

tiki, zar treba trošiti više od jedne dnevno uopće? ja do sada trošila svega jednu oko 8 navečer...

----------


## tiki_a

andream, hm...čini mi se da je to individualno. Meni je obično tamna cijeli dan, ako ne i nešto dulje. Prije zadnjeg postupka mjerila sam jedno popodne i bila je tamna, drugo jutro sam rekla da će mi biti prekasno ako dođem na punkciju za dva dana i dr. me kontrolirao sa LH, naravno da sam se uplašila misleći da je već kasno za mjerenje no linija je bila skroz tamna. Tako da kod mene može jedna dnevno, ali ja sam previše znatiželjna pa radim i do tri na dan (ne uvijek, naravno), ali ima cura kojima "pobjegne" druga linija od jutra do navečer, tako su barem pisale, a jel' im u takvim situacijama bila O, ne znam...LH naručujem preko net-a, jako su jeftine pa se zabavljam s njima...

----------


## andream

naravno da me sada kopka nije li i meni pobjegla O u prošlom ciklusu između 10 i 11. dana. Bila je jako svijetla oba puta.

----------


## ina33

> tiki, zar treba trošiti više od jedne dnevno uopće? ja do sada trošila svega jednu oko 8 navečer...


U MB-u za FET traže da se, oko očekivanog dana ovulacije, radi jedna ujutro, jedna navečer, i bogami je meni navečer jednom bila ful tamna, da sam preskočila, stalno bi mislila da mi je testna uvijek svijetlija od kontrolne. Oni ovako računaju za FET - nakon što se pojavi uopće testna (LH postao pozitivan) za blastice se dođe za 7 dana. Moja ti je poanta - ujutro mi se slabo vidila testna, navečer je testna već bila jača od kontrolne, a onda par dana testna opet blaža od kontrolne, ali dosta tamna.

----------


## andream

ina, hvala na odgovoru, bit ćemo pametniji ovaj ciklus.

----------


## ina33

I, da, mislim da je preporučeno vrijeme rađenja LH o 10 do 20 h navečer, tako ono... nemoj baš samo jednu i to "zadnji čas".

----------


## Charlie

Andream, ma dr. je rekao da će ovaj ciklus biti anovulatoran, zato je i otpao prirodnjak, iako sam ja na svoju ruku još poslije radila LH i bila je potamnila kasnije, pa nestala, ali nismo "pokrili" dane. Ovo mi je baš ciklus bez brojanja, da nisam morala pamtiti prvi dan M zbog prirodnjaka u početku ne bih ni to znala.

I ja mislim da LH nije loše raditi 2 put dnevno kad jednom crtica počne tamniti (ne treba od početka) jer je sigurnije da će se uloviti.

tiki, je, skoro pa će vrijeme Mb iako sve nešto čitam loša iskustva ostalih low respondera, a ja se taman poveselila da su počeli raditi kratke protokole, ne znam što da mislim. Na konzultacije idem sigurno pa ćemo vidjeti.

Cure uživajte na kavici u petak!!! Nadam se da će se nazdravljati tacinoj beti!

----------


## katica

> tiki, zar treba trošiti više od jedne dnevno uopće? ja do sada trošila svega jednu oko 8 navečer...


 Slažem se sa Tiki, bolje je 2 puta dvevno. Ja radila oko 14-15h i uspjeo mi promači pozitivan test.

----------


## tiki_a

> Slažem se sa Tiki, bolje je 2 puta dvevno. Ja radila oko 14-15h i uspjeo mi promači pozitivan test.


I takva blijeda LH crtica donijela je lijepu betu  :Klap:  :Very Happy:

----------


## aleksandraj

:Heart:  mare hrabro naprijed. Cekalicama bete ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~obradujte na, pogotovo ti taco. AB~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za dvije super blastice u ST koje ce ostati s tobom slijedecih devet mjeseci :Yes:  Ja cure moje ovaj put nisam dobila prokletu m. Osim dva dana spootinga - nista. Samo sto mi se to dogodi svaki put pred postupak (vec treci put). Ili je stvarno neka glupa koincidencija, ili ja imam problema u glavi (to mi je i rekao dr. u OS).

----------


## sretna35

mare  :Heart: 

taco ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Heart: 

andream samo ti provjeravaj nikad ne znaš što može upaliti

tiki, vikki  :Wink: 

AB za ispunjeno proročanstvo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Mojca

Dobro jutro drage koke, 
samo da vam poželim lijepi dan i zavibram za Tacu. ~~~~~~~~~~
 :Heart:

----------


## Charlie

I ja se pridružujem ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za Tacu!
Danas bi već mogla biti beta ili čak testić, jel da (10dpt)?

----------


## andream

Taca, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ vibramo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## rikikiki

Taca ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart: 
Mare  :Love:

----------


## taca70

Drage moje, moram vas razocarati, beta je neg. Iako sam komirana, smisljam plan za dalje. Prije svega idem u potragu za kovrdzavim bisonom a ostalo cemo jos vidjeti. Puuuuno vam hvala na vibricama, ne moram naglasavati koliko mi znace.  :Heart:

----------


## ina33

Taco, veliko srce!

----------


## aleksandraj

taco  :Love:

----------


## Mojca

Taco....  :Sad:  
A u smokve! Baš mi je žao. Imala sam tako dobar osjećaj i bila sam sigurna da je to to. Baš mi je jako, jako žao.

Što prije u potragu za mailm lajavcem, a onda u novu akciju. Možda sam pristrana, ali moram pitati... da probaš Cito? 
Grlim te i ne odustajem navijati za tebe.  :Heart:

----------


## andream

Taco, jako mi je žao,baš sam iskreno i iznenađena jer je sve bilo dosta dobro posloženo.
Ali naravno da ti odmah vibram za daljnju akciju  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## vikki

Taco  :Heart:

----------


## Marchie37

*Taco*, žao mi je. Stalno zavirujem ovdje da vidim kako si. Želim ti da čim prije smisliš sljedeći savršeni i dobitni plan!!! :Love:

----------


## Aurora*

*taca70 
*

----------


## andream

Moram malo zavibrati i za početak naše AB, ~~~~~~~~~~~ za uspješan start.
(Ja se računam priključiti za kojih 20-tak dana.)

----------


## tiki_a

taca70  :Sad:  ... ma ne znam dal' se više žalostim ili ljutim, dvije negativne bete u par dana...

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Taco*  :Heart:  Mislim da je tvoj plan za 5!

Ja ću si kad-tad jednog lagottića nabaviti (vrsta psa, za one koji nisu upućeni  :Smile:  )

Hvala na dobrim željama, sutra počinjem s femarom, a u nedjelju s menopurima. I ugodnu kavicu vam želim u petak!!!

----------


## Charlie

*taca*...baš mi je žao.
*AuroraBlu*, uspješan start!!!

----------


## tiki_a

> Hvala na dobrim željama, sutra počinjem s femarom, a u nedjelju s menopurima.


AB, kako će to izgledati, bit ćeš u St-u? ~~~~šaljem za uspješan start!!!

----------


## Mojca

AB, Taco, pas je uvijek dobra ideja i za velike i za male kad dođu.  :Smile:  
Zna se da ja uvijek lobiram za pse, već sam svima dosadila, ali evo jedne nepristrane priče: moj kolega je imao ozbiljnu povredu kralježnice u prometnoj, nekoliko operacija, skoro ostao nepokretan. Slučajno se njegov izlazak iz bolnice poklopio s dolaskom male kujice (kćeri su ga godinama molile i konačno se bolestan smekšao). Kaže da mu je taj susret razvedrio život. Prošlo je nekoliko godina od tad, on sad kooliko-toliko normalno funkcionira i tvrdi da ga je mala lajavica izvukla. Ni žena ni djeca, nego pas.  :Smile:  

A osim toga, djeca koja rastu uz životinje imaju manje problema s alergijama, uče se dužnostima, socijaliziraju se na način više.  :Wink: 


AB, sretno sretno, najsretnije!  :Smile:

----------


## sara38

*Taco* ma j**** mu miša, uđem kratko da vidim šta ima novog i svaki put loše...... ali šaljem ti puno  :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart: !

*AB* za start ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Zaljubljen: !

----------


## Mimek

Taco beš mi je žao. 

AB go, go, go, go....

----------


## taca70

Curke, hvala. Bit ce bolje.
AB, pazljivo cu pratiti tvoj postupak, nesto me svrbi taj Cito protokol s femarom. Sretno i uzivaj u St.

----------


## Marnie

taco draga  :Heart: 
I super ti je plan za psića!! Iskreno bez svog psa ja bih bila vjerojatno u nekakvoj depresiji, ali ona me svaki dan toliko razveseli i uvijek me iznova pretvara u dijete bez brige i pameti dok se igram s njom  :Smile: .

AB ~~~~~~~~~~~~za super start!

----------


## anaea40

Mare i Taca  :Love: .
AuroraBlue, držim palčeve za uspješan postupak  :Smile: .
Nadam se da ću u petak doći, mjesto je isto?

----------


## tiki_a

Mojca  :Heart:

----------


## sretna35

taca hebemu misha...mora jednom biti

AB za niski start

----------


## m arta

mare, taca i zlatta  :Love: 
mislila sam na vas, i nadala se.


hvala svima na podrškama!

za sada je sve išlo odlično i vjerujemo u pozitivan nastavak ovog našeg puta u Prag.

lijepo smo se odmorili i nauživali 10 dana  :Smile: 

dobila sam od 30 fol 29 JS od toga 3 jako dobre, 22 slabije kvalitete i 4 loše
od toga 11 embrija
na dan transfera 3/72 sata
zamrznutih 4/72 sata

dobila sam upute za eventualnu hiperstim, ali za sada je ne osjetim

do tranfera smo prehodali Prag (MM mi je rekao da sam gonić robova, "zar mi moramo sve obići što se ima obići u Pragu?") :Smile: 
baš sam grozna!  :Smile: 
imala sam knjižicu TOP 10 PRAG i time smo se vodili.  :Smile: 

na dan transfera smo odmarali, a sutra dan smo išli tramvajem malo u "grad" (mislim centar) i uglavnom smo odmarali i malo se šetali (kako smo dobili upute od dr)
začudo ni put vlakom nije bio naporan.

iako se osjećam da bi mogla sve i svašta, moram se iskontrolirati da ne pretjerujem (spremanje i dr)

pozdrav svima!

----------


## taca70

M arta, nisam vjerovala u tih 30 folikula, mislila da sam da je nesto krivo. ne mogu izraziti svoje odusevljenje, stvarno si pogodila destinaciju. Ne mogu ni zamisliti kako bi bilo da si ostala u Os.Prag je vjecna inspiracija, svaki put imas nesto novo za vidjeti ili ponovo uzivati u vec videnom. Sretno.

----------


## zlatta

m arta, držim palčeve da nam u osijeku za 9 mjeseci rodiš male pražane ili pražanke  :Smile: 
jako sam sretna zbog tebe!!

ni ja nisam mogla vjerovati da može biti 30 folikula ??? i od toga 29 js ???? prekrasno....
i sada miruj prvih dana...u uživaj u svojoj trudnoći   :Smile:

----------


## taca70

M arta, zaboravih te pitati kakav si protokol imala?

----------


## m arta

taca, od 1dc decapetili do 9dc , gonala 4 od 2dc do 8 dc
utrogestan od punkcije, a od tranfera prednison 1 tbl dnevno, uz folnu i preporuka da mogu andol 100 (al još nisam) i još vitamina (to ću sad ovdje neke kupiti)

ne mogu ni zamisliti situaciju u KBO ili bilo kojoj bolnici u RH

zahvaljujem svima koji su mi savjetovali Prag!  :Smile:

----------


## m arta

taca, zabunila sam se decapeptil od 1dc do 10 dc
a 4 gonala od 2dc do 9 dc
štoperica 10dc u 21,00
punkcija 12 dc u 8,30
transfer 15dc u 8,30  embrija 3/72 sata

----------


## Mojca

M arta, i ja sam mislila da je greška, toliki broj JS, bravo!  :Smile:  Mora biti nešto iz toga! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

A da se nastavim na priču o lobiranju za pse, mali pas je bezrazložno lajao i probudio me, pa sam poharačila frižider i sad zujim jer ne mogu zaspati.  :Smile:  Mamicu mu njegovu! A ionak bi se skoro digla za u wc.  :Smile:

----------


## glacova

taca,ježi ga! Imam plan  :Saint: za tebe: brzo nabaviti bisona pa u Prag!

----------


## mare41

m arta, dobro došla natrag, sad čekamo i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~do neba!
cure, sutra druženje na proljetnom suncu-ispred Arheološkog, nadam se da će i po neka kolica doći :Smile: .

----------


## andream

cure, u koliko je sati druženje?
možda bih došla sa svojom curkom nakratko.
i da, naravno, m arta, odličan rezultat i vjerujem isti takav uspjeh ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Charlie

*m arta* jako dobro zvuči ~~~~~~~~ sretno!
*Marnie* jel startate ovih dana?
Ja sam jutros dočekala M, 21.dc  :Shock:  pomahnitali su mi ciklusi...

----------


## andream

charlie, baš je rano, ali eto bar ćeš skratiti vrijeme između postupaka.
a meni će ovaj ciklus biti očito jako dug, bolucka a i Lh za sada stoji u mjestu.

----------


## sretna35

marta genijalno sada čekamo i navijamo

----------


## Marnie

Dobro jutro cure! 
M arta ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za male pražan(k)e. Ma mora biti uspješno kada je bio tako dobar start  :Smile: .
Charlie, uskoro bi trebali krenuti - još 2 dana kontracepcije, onda UZV koji će pokazati da ciste nema, čekanje m i krećemo  :Smile: .

Vidimo se na sunčanoj kavi sutra :Bye:

----------


## tiki_a

m arta, prekrasan rezultat!  :Klap:  Meni nije čudno kad bude toliko js jer imam frendicu 39+ koja je imala oko 29 js i skoro sve oplođene i zamrznute (u Njemačkoj). PCOS, naravno...
A joj Charlie, ali važno je da kreće novi ciklus, znači sve ispočetka pa nek' taj bude dobar. Jedan dan sam ispred tebe, 22. d.c., već par dana ujutro bolovi 5-10 min, ali M srećom još ne stiže.
Marnie, još malo... Kod nas je u zadnje vrijeme stalno aktivno, ne može biti dosadno nikako.

----------


## ina33

M arta, držiim palčeve. Jesi u mladosti imala neredovite (anovulatorne) cikluse, tj. jesu li u pozadini takve reakcije mikrocistični ili policistični jajnici?

----------


## AuroraBlu

*m arta*, čestitam, vrlo impresivno  :Smile:  neka i dalje bude tako!  :Klap:

----------


## vikki

> *m arta*, čestitam, vrlo impresivno  neka i dalje bude tako!


Potpis!  :Klap:

----------


## taca70

M arta, ja sam sa istom stimulacijom dobila 5js i bila sam prezadovoljna. Mislim da si ti svevremenska rekorderka u ovom nasem klubu.

----------


## m arta

> M arta, držiim palčeve. Jesi u mladosti imala neredovite (anovulatorne) cikluse, tj. jesu li u pozadini takve reakcije mikrocistični ili policistični jajnici?



ina, imala sam neredovite cikluse u smislu 27-33 dana, al nije omanula nikada.
ali, sad mi je nešto dr u Pragu spomenula kao, ja imam vjerojatno PCOS.   :Confused: 
do sada mi to nitko nikad nije rekao, a jednom godišnje, ako ne i dva put sam bila kod gina u zadnjih 20 godina.

inače imam miome od 2000.g. i 02/2009.-laparoskopiju nakon koje su se miomi vratili u roku 6-7 mj.

----------


## m arta

taca i  ostale koke,  hvala!  :Smile: 
samo neka tako i nastavi ova naša priča

----------


## tiki_a

> M arta, držiim palčeve. Jesi u mladosti imala neredovite (anovulatorne) cikluse, tj. jesu li u pozadini takve reakcije mikrocistični ili policistični jajnici?


Koliko mi je poznato, tako veliki broj js uvijek ide uz PCOS. I postoji dosta velika opasnost od HS. Moja frendica je skoro zaglavila kod prvog IVF-a, kasnije su znali i bila je pod većom kontrolom i sve ok.

----------


## linalena

Vidim biti će i jako lijepih vijesti uskoro, M arta ~~~~~~

Lijepo vrijeme sutra za kavicu

----------


## m arta

dr u Pragu me uputila šta trebam raditi u slučaju hiperstim. za sada je sve o.k. nadam se da će tako i ostati. :Smile:

----------


## Mimek

> dr u Pragu me uputila šta trebam raditi u slučaju hiperstim. za sada je sve o.k. nadam se da će tako i ostati.


m arta držimo palce da si sljedeća trudnica u klubu.

----------


## ina33

> dr u Pragu me uputila šta trebam raditi u slučaju hiperstim. za sada je sve o.k. nadam se da će tako i ostati.


M arta, poznajem ženu 42 godine, 21 aspirirana stanica, blaga hiperstimulacija (malo bolniji (povećani) jajnici između punkcije i transfera, tipa 3. dan nakon punkcije teže hodanje i sjedenje), ali u 39+ dobi se to vrlo brzo smiri i prije transfera je već sve bilo OK. Sretno!!!

----------


## mare41

Sretan i uspješan put AB rodi koja putuje na jug!

----------


## Marnie

AB sretan put i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~(ovo znači:uživaj u pogledu na morske valiće i držim fige za postupak)!!

----------


## Mojca

Aurora draga, nek put bude sretan i berićetan!  :Smile:  

Da ostvariš bar moj rezultat, a još bolje da kreneš stopama naše Denny. Uživaj u toplini sunca, ljeskanju mora, ne brini, prepusti se, a punjenje mjehura za transfer obavezno obavi u Žbirca!  :Smile:  I.... pomalo! 
U mislila sam s tobom, navijam iz sve snage.  :Heart:

----------


## m arta

ina, i meni je dr rekla da je kritičan 3 dan nakon punkcije i možda oko 7-10 dana nakon transfera
iskreno, probadanje u jajnicima mi je postalo normalna stvar i inače. nije baš učestalo, al zna se desiti. :Smile: 

AB sretno!  :Smile:

----------


## ina33

Sretno, ab!

----------


## Mimek

Sretno Aurorček  :Kiss:

----------


## molu

malo se ubacujem, da poželim sretan start AB

----------


## linalena

Sretan put AB, i dobro  cure kažu , uživaj na morskom sunčeku

A ja komadi moji , imam u ponedjeljak transfer !?!?!?!?!?!?! Krio postupak, treći

----------


## andream

ab, sretno!
lina, jel u to uračunana i punkcija u ovom ciklusu?

----------


## linalena

Ne, nije bilo punkcije, ni sexa, niš, smo čisto odmrzavanje i jučer oplodnja, i sada iznenađenja

Joj kak me frka

----------


## Jelena

AB ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ sretan put!
linalena, je l znaš da su se oplodile stanice? u svakom slučaju ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Marnie

linalena držim fige da se uspješno odmrznu, oplode i da bude + nakon transfera  :Smile: .

----------


## linalena

ma jesu, oploodile se i dobro dijele

----------


## andream

lina, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za uspjeh.kasnije ćemo se zezati da si ostala trudna samo ležeći  :Smile:

----------


## sretna35

linalena super vijesti navijamo za dalje ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

AB siguran i sretan start

----------


## taca70

Linalena, ~~~~~ da se cuda ipak dogadaju.

----------


## sara38

> linalena super vijesti navijamo za dalje ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> AB siguran i sretan start


Veliki potpis i puno  :Heart: !

----------


## tiki_a

Oooopa linalena  :Klap: 
AB SRETNO!

----------


## Mojca

> Linalena, ~~~~~ da se cuda ipak dogadaju.


Evo i malo trudničke prašine za čuda.  :Smile:  
********************************

----------


## anaea40

U koliko sati danas? Ne znam da l ću stići?

----------


## Jelena

Je l zna netko razliku između Promolut N i Primolut Nor? Kod nas nema više, pokušat ću u Sloveniji dobiti, nemam vremena za narudžbe na Dolcu.

----------


## mare41

jelena, ja bi ovako na brzaka rekla da je sastav isti, al moraš to provjeriti, vjerujem da bi ovdje prikupili koliko ti treba, ja ih imam 4, kad počinješ piti?

----------


## Jelena

mare41  :Heart: , 8.4.- 17.4. po 5 mg, ali ova tvoja 4 bi mi dala vremena da naručim na Dolcu, pa ti onda mogu i vratiti.

Veli: Primolut N contains norethisterone 5 mg and Primolut Nor contains norethisterone Acetate 5 mg. Kolika je to razlika, nemam pojma.

----------


## mare41

anaea, niko jučer nije vidio tvoj post :Sad: , al uvijek se nađemo iza pola 5 pa kako ko stigne, i jučer je druženje baš bilo lijepo, jako jako lijepo :Heart:

----------


## anaea40

Baš mi je žao  :Sad: . Uvijek su mi draga naša drženja i nadam se da ću idući put uspijeti doći  :Smile: . 
Pozdrav Aurori u sunčanom St.

----------


## andream

pozdrav AB i naravno ~~~~~~~~ za lijepi rast folikula.
a izgleda i kod mene nešto raste, lh danas konačno pozitivan baš kako treba  :Smile:  sad naravno opet frka da će ovaj ciklus biti dobar, a idući i ne baš tako dobar kad sam u postupku.

----------


## Jelena

andream, uskršnje je vrijeme, ne brini  :Wink:

----------


## tiki_a

:Coffee: 
andream  :Klap:  za LH. I razumijem tvoj strah od narednog ciklusa, i meni se nakon X pokušaja nemeću takva pitanja - ako je ovaj dobar, neće li naredni biti loš? Najbolje bi bilo da je svaki dobar  :Grin: 
Kako je u St? Netko sigurno uživa!

----------


## Marnie

tiki_a hvala na kavici  :Smile: .

Jelena, imam ti ja još 10 tabletica Primolut Nor-a, pa ako ti treba javi mi se.
Da, kavica u petak je bila izvrsna  :Smile: .

----------


## Jelena

Marnie  :Heart: , vidimo se

----------


## Mimek

baš mi je žao što nismo bile na kavici. Mislila sam si kak će nas netko popljuckat u tramvaju i eto završila ovaj vikend u krevetu sa upalom grla, 38 temeraturom i šmrkavim nosom  :Crying or Very sad: 

Aurorček sretno  :Zaljubljen: 

 :Klap:  za ostale uskršnje akcije

----------


## sretna35

cure u akciji ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~

----------


## rozalija

Aurora sretno draga u Splitu i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ svim  :Heart:  da nam uskoro budeš trbušasta.
Marta superrrrrrrr rezultat u Pragu, ima sada da bude + ogroman ko kuća.
U mojoj grupi u Mb je bila žena od 45 godina koja je na punkciji dobila zamislite 29 JS, dr V je rekao da u svojoj karijeri nije to vidio žena sa 45 godina toliko JS, nije imala ni HS, oplodilo joj se 14 JS, vraćene dvije a za ishod šta je bilo neznam. Inače imala je tragediju u životu izgubila je sina u 17 godini života.

Svim dragim curama iz kluba 39+ šaljemo Jelena i ja puno cmokica i navijamo za njih punim srcem. U studenom ove godine i ja ću biti punopravna članica ovog kluba.

----------


## ina33

Po Vlaisavljeviću, HS se u toj dobi više ne može dobiti (prijevod = jajnici se vrlo brzo smire, tipa dan-dva nakon što malo nabujaju).

----------


## rozalija

A joj ina da mi je bar 1/4 njenih jajnih stanica dobiti ako se odlučim na novi pokušaj. Ja u 37 godini imala 7 JS.

----------


## AuroraBlu

Cure, hvala svima na vibricama, nadam se da ću ih iskoristiti sve od reda.

*Mare*, hvala ti  :Heart:  :Kiss:  za tvoj potpis! i za komunikacijske vještine  :Cool:

----------


## taca70

AB, s nestrpljenjem ocekujem tvoje izvjestaje iz St.

----------


## Charlie

*AuroraBlu* ~~~~~~~~~  :Heart: 
I svim curama u niskom startu, Marnie, andream, Jelena ~~~~~~~~

Ja danas brojim 6. dan menstruacije, nikad nije ovak dugo trajala. Pada mi na pamet da su prva dva dana bila samo jači spotting a ja krivo brojala (nakon 20+ godina da imam M  :Rolling Eyes:  )

----------


## Gabi25

AuroraBlu puno puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Marnie

AB ~~~~~~~~~~~~ iz sve snage za tebe!
Meni se postupak još malo odgađa, ovaj ciklus nije baš neki s obzirom na broj antralnih folikula (1)  :Sad: .

----------


## ina33

> A joj ina da mi je bar 1/4 njenih jajnih stanica dobiti ako se odlučim na novi pokušaj. Ja u 37 godini imala 7 JS.


Na kraju, to ne znači puno. Vidi Mojce - zatrudnila na par stanica, prvi IVF. Jedna moja prijateljica, dob 43+, zatrudnila u Mariboru na 5 stanica (u dva IVF-a). Ova na 21 stanicu imala 2 spontana od tih stanica. Mislim, lijepo zvuči, ono, obilje, i skoro pa su sve bile zrele, ali nije sve niti u broju.

----------


## linalena

AB ~~~~~~~~~~~ za splitski postupak
Charlie dobro si zaključila za M, da da imamo je već lijepi niz godina
Marnie ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ onda za sljedeći ciklus

Meni je prvo petak ujutro prošao u telefonskim razgovorima a od ostatak dana u školi s pripremama za DM, i eto sada umjesto da to hendlam ja doma na bolovanju
Velka pusa svima

----------


## mare41

AB, očekjuemo bar 7 folikula danas.
Marnie, brzo će novi i bolji ciklus.
linalena, 4.-ti dan 6-to stanični? Držim fige.

----------


## taca70

Marnie, znaci cista je otisla a sada zezaju antralci? Sta veli dr.?

----------


## Charlie

*Marnie* uf nikako krenut...kakav je onda plan, čeka se slijedeći ciklus?
*Linalena* vidim tek sad da je bio ET, šaljem ~~~~~~ !

----------


## Mojca

Marnie... k vrapcu! Ali bolje u postupak sa solidnim brojem antralaca. Šaljem vibrice za strpljenje i dobro raspoloženje do sljedećeg ciklusa.  :Smile:  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

AB... da malo zavibram i tu! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Marnie

Dr. je rekao da uzmem još 2 puta po ampulu 1500 brevactida, pa onda dođem. Ja sam bila uvjerena da su mi od kontracepcije jajnici "umrtvljeni", pa je zato samo 1 antralac, ali dr. kaže da kontracepcija ne utječe na broj antralnih već da to ukazuje na moj probelm, naravno smanjene zalihe.
Joj, do prije godinu dana nisam imala ovih problema uopće, sve je bilo ok, a sad eto godinu dana starija i polako se počinje komplicirati. Dobro, vjerojatno će biti još dobrih ciklusa, ali sigurno ne više kao prije skoro svaki mjesec  :Sad: .

----------


## tiki_a

> AB, očekjuemo bar 7 folikula danas.
> Marnie, brzo će novi i bolji ciklus.
> linalena, 4.-ti dan 6-to stanični? Držim fige.


Ovo moram iskoristiti. Potpisujem!!
Charlie, nas dvije smo se skroz razišle u M. Tebi došla prerano, a meni kasni. Danas brojim 27.d.c. i čini se da će nešto biti, a trebala je stići 23/24. Nekako mi odgovara.

----------


## mare41

> AB, očekujemo bar 7 folikula danas.


 Citiram sebe i javljam da ih je 6, ma 7. se možda negdje skriva.

----------


## Charlie

Bravo AB!!
Marnie, ne kužim, Brevactid još u ovom ciklusu može povećati broj antralnih u tom istom ciklusu ili je to priprema za idući? U svakom slučaju ~~~~~!
tiki_a vidiš, a pratile smo se neko vrijeme. Međutim za pratit moje cikluse u zadnje vrijeme moraš biti 100 na sat...

----------


## aleksandraj

:Very Happy:  :Very Happy: Bravo AB...blastice u CITA vode uspjehu

----------


## Marnie

:Klap:  :Klap: AB!! (bit će negdje i taj 7. hehe)

Charlie, brevactid je za buduće cikluse. Već sam uzela turu od 4 komada prije jedno mjesec i pol. Treba negdje oko 2 do 2 i pol mjeseca nakon zadnjeg brevactida da se ostvari neki učinak u pokretanju jajnika.

----------


## Mimek

kalimero i Aurorček  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## ina33

*Charlie*, ciklus, kako jajnici prolaze promjene, zna započinjat i sa po 2 dana spottinga (barem tako meni), moja dr. je komentirala da je to znak da se "iza brda nešto valja" u smislu hormonalnih promjena. Tj. do prije jedno 2 godine kad bi krenulo, je krenulo, a sad imam 2 dana spottinga prije krvarenja.

----------


## Mojca

AB, sjajan broj folikula!  :Klap:  
Čvrsto vjerujem u uspijeh ovog postupka. A osim toga proročica Aleksandraj je rekla svoje. A što ona kaže...  :Smile: 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## m arta

AB pridružujem se čestitkama! ovdje mora nešto biti!

----------


## linalena

Kalimero  :Laughing:  To je nepravda  :Cool: 

Znam da su mi dječica slabašna, kaže biologica da u kriu uvijek kasne za dan, ali i ja sam bila slabašna beba. Rođena sa jedva 1kg i kaj onda naprave hormoni ha E to je nepravda

Svima  :Heart:

----------


## gala1979

Super AB. Linalena držim fige.

----------


## vikki

*AB*, iz sve snage ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:

----------


## Mimek

> Kalimero  To je nepravda 
> 
> Znam da su mi dječica slabašna, kaže biologica da u kriu uvijek kasne za dan, ali i ja sam bila slabašna beba. Rođena sa jedva 1kg i kaj onda naprave hormoni ha E to je nepravda
> 
> Svima


nadam se da se ne ljutiš jer to je od milja  :Heart: 

sve je to genetika i slabašne bebe kasnije budu veeeliki ljudi

----------


## tiki_a

Oooo linalena, sad još više vjerujem u tvoje mrvice.
Abejček  :Smile:   :Klap: . Bit će i taj 7-mi!
Kako ina33 kaže, i kod mene prije M 2 dana spotting i to definitivno ne ulazi u brojanje dana M, ali u zadnje vrijeme se dogodi da M stigne i bez spott., i ne brza. Još ću početi vjerovati u DHEA. Lice mi je k'o pred M prije X godina. Hm, ne znam što da mislim, samo znam da sam jutros bila uvjerena da stiže, a sada ni traga ni glasa od nje. LH mi je cijelo vrijeme nešto vidljiva, i sluz sam danas primijetila - dogodilo se već jednom tako - hormonalni poremećaj, pustit ću da se samo riješi.

----------


## Charlie

A joj tiki i ina, a ja spottingarim dan-dva-tri prije M od kad se sjećam...tj. od kad smo počeli raditi na bebi, pa sam prestala s kontracepcijom još negdje krajem 2006-te. Svi dr-i su mi samo govorili da je u pitanju defekt lutealne faze. Sva sreća da nisam ništa puno znala pa nisam paničarila, a ionako smo krenuli s postupcima vrlo brzo.
Uglavnom znam da moram ignorirat taj spotting pa brojat od crvene krvi 1dc. Danas evo 6dc krvarim još uvijek, hvala bogu smanjilo se. Neki poremećaj definitivno, meni M inače traju max 5 dana i to 5. dan već u tragovima. Sutra-preksutra bi trebala na UZ.

----------


## aleksandraj

A evo i meni ovaj mjesec u vrijeme M bilo dva - tri dana spotinga, a od M ni traga. I jos je nisam dobila...a trebam u postupak. I sad me strah početi od slijedećeg ciklusa- možda da preskočim ovaj pa čekam onaj ok. I tako su mi reakcije srednja žalost, baš me ljute ovi ciklusi :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## zlatta

da se priključim debati o spottingu
već neko vrijeme imam po 3,4,5 dana prije m spotting, ali ponekada (kao sada) i 3,4,5, dana spotting poslije m. nisam se naročito obazirala na to dok nisam pročitala da se vi brinete. hm, imam li razloga za brigu? pa spotting mi se događao oduvjek samo što sada traje duže (ne uvijek), hm?  
treba li se to reći dr.?

----------


## andream

cure, a što da ja onda kažem, ja procurim takvom brzinom da jedva stavim staviti uložak. poslije poroda mi M više nisu bolne pa nema onog dobro poznatog probadanja prije M.
i moram zavibrati za Auroru, jako lijep početak ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## ina33

*Andream*, to što ti dođe brzo kao i prije je dobar znak, spotting kojega nije bilo prije je lošiji znak, ali ono.. ne može tu doktor ništa napraviti, osim što je opet poruka - ubrzat s MPO-om jer je znak da se hormonalne promjene valjaju iza brda, ako sam dobro shvatila.

*Tiki_a*, ti piješ dhea? U kojoj dozi?

----------


## Jelena

Čitam ovdje o rescue Kryo postupku, navodno su četrdestogodišnjakinji u Austriji s endometriozom 3. dan zamrznuli embrije, 4 pustili da se razvijaju do blastice, nijedna nije preživjela, pa su radili rescue kryo, odmrznuli embrij koji su bili 2 dana smrznuti, napravili transfer i iz tog postupka se rodila slatka bebica na slici.

Zašto su uopće zamrzavali 3. dan mi nije jasno, budući da vidim da u AT zamrzavaju i blastice. Ne kužim.

----------


## linalena

Zanimljivo al joj njemački mi je jako slab, jakooo slab

----------


## AuroraBlu

Evo me da vam mahnem svima i zahvalim na solidnim vibricama. Moja P.R. Mare ce vas popodne izvijestiti o stanju mojih folikula. Nemam doma internet pa cu tek sutra ujutro opet na ovaj javni. Jutro sam vadila estradiol (prvi put u svim ovim postupcima) i novost je i da cu uzimati estrofem od punkcije. Endometrij mije kaoi uvijek, ali kaze doktor da bi mogao bit i bolji.
Aleksandraj, bas sam se nadala da cemo se u nekom trenutku poklopiti s postupkom
Linalena, vibr vibr (ne znam di su mi znakovi)

----------


## mare41

AB, ja ću poželiti da dr dobro uiti (ko razumija, razumija :Smile: ).

----------


## vikki

> AB, ja ću poželiti da dr dobro uiti (ko razumija, razumija).


X ! Razumila  :Smile:

----------


## m arta

AB evo malo vibr, vibr...  :Smile: 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## sara38

> AB, ja ću poželiti da dr dobro uiti (ko razumija, razumija).


Uitit će se, uitit  :Grin: ! Evo još ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Heart: !

----------


## Mojca

Ma ne samo da će doktor uitit, nego će bit i blastica koje će se uitit!  :Smile:  
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
**************************************************  ***

----------


## mare41

Javlja AB da ide sve po planu, punkcija u nedjelju ili ponedjeljak.

----------


## Charlie

Odlične vijesti! ~~~~~~~~

----------


## Jelena

Sjajno! AB ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Marnie

super super super AB!

----------


## tiki_a

AB ~~~~i za dalje, da dr. dobro uiti  :Smile:  (učim)
Charlie  :Klap:  za akciju!
zlatta, nikad mi dr-ovi nisu ništa odgovorili na moju konstataciju da imam spotting, a sada znam da nisu imali što za reči...
aleksandraj  :Love:  i ~~~~da uskoro bude prava M da ne moraš odgađati.
ina33, koristim već jedno solidno vrijeme 50 mg DHEA. Počela sam s 25 ne temelju forumskih info, ali u to vrijeme frendica je krenula s postupkom u CITO i rekla da pije 3*25 mg, povećala sam na tu dozu, no osjetila sam da mi je previše. Od tikice_69 saznah za Bioveu koja je upola jeftinija i sad pijem jednu tableticu od 50 mg.

----------


## Marnie

Ja sam već 5 mjeseci na 75 mg DHEA, a od jučer sam povećala na 100 mg. Nemam nikakvih gadnih nuspojava (bar za sada  :Laughing: ), pa ću piti još do postupka (mada sam primijetila da sam se počela malo jače znojiti i da mi se promijenio miris znoja). Trebala bih provjeriti i dhea-s i testosteron da se nije povećalo. Mada, meni očito to niš' ne pomaže kad sam sad na zadnjem UZV imala samo 1 antralni  :Sad: .

----------


## sretna35

Sretno AB i ostale kokice u postupku

----------


## Gabi25

Cure ja malo upadam k vama- za što točno pijete taj dhea? Vidim da ga Cito dosta preporuča u zadnje vrijeme
pitam jer sam ja vadila dheas (uz ostale hormone) i on mi je u ref.vrijednostima ali kaže doktor da bi mi trebao biti dosta veći obzirom na moje godine

AB držim fige do neba, sanjala sam te prije 2 noći u jednom lijepom izdanju  :Smile: ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## ina33

Hvala, *tiki_a*.

*Gabi25*, ja sam to shvatila ko... eliksir mladosti.. da se zato pije?

----------


## Marnie

Gabi, DHEA zovu "steroidom mladosti". DHEA je steroidni hormon kojeg proizvodi nadbubrežna žlijezda i on se u tijelu pretvara u muške i ženske spolne hormone (testosteron i estrogen). Naravno s godinama DHEA opada tako da se nakon 40. g života preporuča uzimati ga dodatno kao suplement (to je sve modernije u Americi nego u Europi). Čitala sam da je bolje uzimati DHEA od recimo direktno samog testosterona ili estrogena, jer ovako tijelo samo iz DHEA izabere što mu nedostaje. Ja ga pijem za poboljšanje kvalitete js i preporuča se prema američkim protokolima uzimati 75-100 mg DHEA kroz više mjeseci. Treba ga početi piti minimalno 3 mj. prije postupka da bi imalo efekta. Imaš detaljnije na topicu http://forum.roda.hr/threads/29578-Kvaliteta-JS/page2 gdje je hanumica fata pisala o tome. Meni je uzimanje DHEA i dr. R sam preporučio.

----------


## Marnie

DHEA supplement navodno odgađa menopauzu, otklanja depresiju, povećava libido kod muškaraca i žena itd. Doduše napravljeno je premalo studija o DHEA supplementu da bi bilo potvrđeno da to djeluje kao anti-aging eliksir  :Smile: .

----------


## Mojca

Gabi, DHEA preporučuju i u Citu. Ja ga nisam uzimala jer mi je DHEA-S na gornjoj granici, pa sam zaključila da (za početak) ne treba. 
Preporučam da svakako prvo provjeriš DHEA-S, prije nego kreneš s terapijom.

----------


## ina33

Ma, ovo s eliksirom mladosti je bila šala, ali na to se svodi  :Smile: .

----------


## Charlie

A gdje se može vaditi taj DHEAS? Mislim, jel to neka ekskluziva tipa AMH ili se može praktički bilo gdje? Sad me kopka da i ja provjerim svoj.

----------


## Gabi25

Mojca ja DHEAS izvadila, napisala sam gore. Nije baš kakav bi trebao biti za moje godine (27)
Charlie vadi se bilo gdje, kao i svi standarni hormoni.
Mislim si da ga počnem piti prije sljedećeg postupka (svašta mi sad već pada na pamet- to me vaša AB zarazila sa idejama :Smile: )

----------


## taca70

Gabi25, ne bih rekla da si ti kandidat za DHEA.

----------


## spodoba

> Mojca ja DHEAS izvadila, napisala sam gore. Nije baš kakav bi trebao biti za moje godine (27)
> Charlie vadi se bilo gdje, kao i svi standarni hormoni.
> Mislim si da ga počnem piti prije sljedećeg postupka (svašta mi sad već pada na pamet- to me vaša AB zarazila sa idejama)


da se i ja ovdje usuljam..
http://www.laborlexikon.de/Lexikon/I...ron-Sulfat.htm (gledas stupac weiblich)

ja ga po preporuci gyna uzimam 3x25mg vec 8 mjeseci jer mi je dhea-s bio nizak..oko 140..
uz 3x25mg mi je dhea-s oko 300..sto je ok.
slucajnost ili ne, otkad uzimam taj suplement su mi i hormoni ok..amh je u novembru bio 0.5 a u februaru 0.9..
uzimam dodatno ca. 30g proteina dodatno, kao i coenzym Q10.
nesto od toga djeluje..

----------


## Gabi25

spodoba u kojim je to mjernim jedinicama?
Meni je 4,55 - i sad ne znam napisati tu mjernu jedinicu- grčko malo slovo mu pa mol/L (možda mikro mol po litri) Ref.vrijednosti su 2,68-9,23
Kaže doktor da bi u mojim godinama taj DHEAS trebao biti čak i oko 15

----------


## spodoba

> spodoba u kojim je to mjernim jedinicama?
> Meni je 4,55 - i sad ne znam napisati tu mjernu jedinicu- grčko malo slovo mu pa mol/L (možda mikro mol po litri) Ref.vrijednosti su 2,68-9,23
> Kaže doktor da bi u mojim godinama taj DHEAS trebao biti čak i oko 15


ove vrijednosti koje sam navela su u μg/dl
tvoje su vjerovatno u μmol/L
za to sam nasla ove ref. vrijednosti... http://www.lab-breyer.hr/pretrage/detalji/id/27/ ..mada po nekim izvorima i s tim jedinicama je normalna vrijednost i do 11..

ako je tvoj dhea-s radjen po ovim jedinicama, moze se reci da je tvoj dhea- u normali, ali na donjoj granici..stoga ti je doc rekao da bi ta vrijednost mogla biti veca jer bi to pozitivno utjecalo na hormone..(ev. kvalietetu JS)

----------


## Gabi25

Ma gdje si našla taj znak? Ja ga nemam na tipkovnici :Laughing: 
Točno te mjerne jedinice su kod mene
To ja cijelo vrijeme i mislim- dobijam puno js ali očito ne baš prekvalitetnih

Cure 39+ oprostite što vam uzurpiram prostor, neću više :Embarassed:

----------


## mare41

Gabi, volimo mi da nam naiđu i neka druga godišta :Smile: , opet prenosim vijesti od AB da je sve ok, svaki dan vadi E2 i svaki dan je UZV.

----------


## Charlie

Hvala na info!
Mare pozdravi AB, šaljem ~~~~~ da bude sve za 5 i dalje. Stvarno su pedantni u Citu, kapa im dolje!

----------


## tiki_a

Gabi25  :Heart: 
Kod AB se izgleda ništa ne prepušta slučaju. ~~~~~šaljem za lijepe js.
Moja M konačno stigla 29. d.c. Sva sreća da nije preskočen cijeli ciklus pa da  :Cekam:  mjesec dana. Sad ne znam što ću. Ili se naručiti na prirodnjak ili na dogovor za stimulirani u narednom ciklusu.
andream, koliko brojiš do M, hoću reči do 1. dana nedolaska M  :Cool:

----------


## Mojca

Gabi, ja sam ga vadila u Brayeru, ali se slažem s Tacom, mislim da ti nisi kandidat za DHEA. Vrijednost je bila 6.14 (ref. vrijednosti 1.8-7.7).
Ima drugih načina za poboljšanje kvalitete js, ja sam lani poskidala s neta svašta na tu temu, ali vjerujem da si to sve već pročitala. Ako želiš pošalji mi mail na pp, pa ću ti poslati, word doc. ima 5 str. Mislim da je to zapravo sažetak knjige "Povećajte svoju plodnost". 

Mare, hvala za vijesti s juga.  :Smile:

----------


## Mojca

Tiki_a, ~~~~~~~~~~~~ za mudru odluku!  :Heart:

----------


## Jelena

Cure, je l ovisi DHEAS o danu ciklusa ili je svejedno kada se vadi? Je l svejedno jesi na tašte ili ne?

----------


## reny123

Jelena, ja sam ga vadila u Breyeru. Mislim da nije bitno ni dan, ni bit natašte. No, najbolje ti ih je nazvat pa pitat: 01 3775 092

----------


## Jelena

> Jelena, ja sam ga vadila u Breyeru. Mislim da nije bitno ni dan, ni bit natašte. No, najbolje ti ih je nazvat pa pitat: 01 3775 092


Jesam, al vele nek provjerim s doktorom koji me poslao (a nije me nitko poslao, nego mi je dr. Poljak preporučio da uzimam, a ja htjela provjeriti kako stojim s tim s obzirom na iskustvo od rikikiki). Inače, zvala sam i Sunce, tamo je nešto jeftinije cca 20 kn.

----------


## Gabi25

Jelena meni rekao dr.R.- svejedno je koji dan ciklusa i ne moraš biti natašte
I ja sam vadila u Suncu, nalazi za 3 sata

----------


## tiki_a

Charlie, jel' pao prvi uzv?~~~~~~~~

----------


## vikki

Jelena, ja sam ga vadila neovisno o danu ciklusa, mada su mi u Petrovoj rekli da je važan dan ciklusa (ostali ne misle tako).

----------


## linalena

AB ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da i dalje sve bude u revijalnom suncem obasjanom tonu

Baš si ja nekaj razmišljam da su moje js loše, al opet ak su sada nakon zamrzavanja i odmrzavanja bile 4dan bolje od onoga u svježem transferu, možda i nisu tak loše. Naravno moj dok mi neda nikakve pretrage, pitala ja dal da ponovim briseve, hormone, dal da izvadim AMH i on kaže da nema potrebe za ničim. Soc.ginica mi niš neće raditi bez njegove preporuke i kaj sada??? Privatno?? Nije mi lova toliki problem, al opet, ne bi htjela gubiti vrijeme i novac ako imam pravo na besplatne pretrage.

Uglavnom, koliko košta taj DHEA i AMH ???? I da li ima koja pretraga koja bi pokazala donekle kvalitetu mojih js, ja možda imam još dobru zalihu ali ko zna kakve kvalitete??? Ili zapravo, trebamo van pa da oplodnja svih stanica pokaže koliko su kvalitetne???

----------


## Mimek

uh linalena što volim znakovite datume  :Smile: 

pozdrav našoj Aurorici  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## taca70

Linalena, nema tog testa koji ce ti pokazati kvalitetu js. Naravno da je najbolje sve js staviti na oplodnju pa da se poslije zameci sami selektiraju ali u nasim uvjetima to je nemoguca mislija. AMH svakako napravi, nije savrsen pokazatelj zalihe js ali dobro ga je znati. Ja bih na tvom mjestu, tj. sa takvom reakcijom na stimulaciju digla sidro iz Hr. Vidis nasu m artu.

----------


## andream

tiki, imam još dosta do M, bar 12tak dana. pokupila danas brdo gonala (konačno) na pregledu kod dr, utvrdili smo ovulaciju i trebali bi uskoro startat. 
možda ću i odgoditi postupak jer mi se malecka razboljela, pa nisam baš u nekom ozračju da uđem u postupak, vidjet ćemo...

----------


## Charlie

*Linalena* i ja bih na tvom mjestu što prije u inozemstvo, dobro reagiraš i šansa je najveća ako oplode sve js pa će se izdvojiti najbolji embrijići. Ovo kod nas je pogotovo za tebe daaaaleko ispod optimalnog pristupa.
*tiki_a* je, bio je, pa danas opet, ali nakon svih prirodnih promašaja do punkcije uopće ne doživljavam postupak, idem turistički... Što god odlučiš ~~~~~~~~~~~~ (a jesi ti već bila na kombinacijama Klomifen/Femara + Menopur, oprosti ako si već pisala o tome?)
*andream* ~~~~ da curka brzo ozdravi, a do postupka će sigurno već biti OK.
*AuroraB* ~~~~~~ da i dalje sve ide po planu!

----------


## ina33

Dame moje, koji je ono zaključak - dhea se može vadit bilo koji dc? Hvala!

----------


## Jelena

Ja sam ga danas izvadila, 3,94 mikromola/litri, a ref. int. je 1,65 - 9,15, tako da mi se ne čini nešto super i mislim da mirne duše mogu početi konzumirati tabletice. Molim vas da sad ne poludite što nemam vremena tražiti, je l se to kupuje u apoteci bez recepta ili moram i za to imati recept?

linalena DHEAS košta cca 200 kn, a AMH ide u VV na uputnicu, u Vinogradskoj cca 260 kn.

----------


## ina33

> Ja sam ga danas izvadila, 3,94 mikromola/litri, a ref. int. je 1,65 - 9,15, tako da mi se ne čini nešto super i mislim da mirne duše mogu početi konzumirati tabletice. Molim vas da sad ne poludite što nemam vremena tražiti, je l se to kupuje u apoteci bez recepta ili moram i za to imati recept?
> 
> linalena DHEAS košta cca 200 kn, a AMH ide u VV na uputnicu, u Vinogradskoj cca 260 kn.


Di si vadila - Sunce? Mislim da ću ja u pon. Mislim da ti ne ide na recept, pošalji sms rikikiki, ona će ti znat.

----------


## Marnie

Jelena bolje ti je kupovati preko interneta, jerftinije je nego u našim ljekarnama gdje se može nabaviti eventualno DHEA od Kala. Ne može se dobiti na recept jer je to food supplement. Ja uzimam na stranici od biovee http://www.biovea-europe.com/(S(2xeb...geNo=1&KW=dhea, jer imaš razne kombinacije tabletica po miligramima. Stigne za jedno 7-10 dana i ne podliježe carini. Za neki efekt trebalo bi uzimati 75-100 mg dnevno min. 3 mjeseca prije postupka.

----------


## spodoba

dhea nabavljam preko ove strane, mada se ovdje moze dobiti na privatni recept ali je skuplje..
http://www.vitamarket.net/en/dhea-7-keto-105/
sto se tice doziranja, moj gyn preferira uzimanje vise puta na dan..dakle ako je preporuka 50mg, onda bi valjalo uzimati 2x25mg..
100mg je puno...to je kolicina za muskarce..  :Unsure: 
u okviru poboljsanja kvalitete JS se najcesce spominje 3x75mg..

----------


## mare41

Jelena, jel polako počelo-krenuo Primolut? :Heart: 
AB ima punkciju u ponedjeljak.

----------


## linalena

e koja panika, pa ja sam ujutro trebala dobiti još jedan Brevactid

a onda još jedna panika, nemrem naći Otpusno pismo na kojem piše kaj mi treba, jer mi tu u lokalnom Domu zdravlja neće dati inače injekciju. Mislim imam ja ampule al nemam špricu i igle

e čak sam vadila smeće iz koša i pregledavala, uopće ne kužim gdje sam ga zametnula, jebadaaaaaaaaaa

ufff namolila ja sestru i ona mi poskrivečki od doktorice ipak sprašila injekciju

I jedno pitanja: da li će biti uredu sljedeći petak vaditi betu??? Tjedan dana od Brevactida i 12dnt????

----------


## linalena

Trenutno mi šogi u Austriji da li zna netko jel se isplati taj Dhea vitamin tamo kupiti i kako se točno zove, da joj šibnem narudžbu????

----------


## Jelena

*linalena* DHEA nije vitamin, to je steroidhormon i ne vjerujem da je u AT jeftiniji, al pogledaj na webu koliko košta pa mu reci ak je jeftiniji da ti kupi, ako nije naruči preko weba. Inače, ima nas dosta koji znamo piknuti za emergency. U apoteci kupiš za par lipa špricu i najmanju iglu.
*ina33*, da u suncu, s tim da sam pitala na telefon da li da idem u Trnje ili Jarun jer mi je svejedno lokacijski, rekli svejedno, al izgleda da to onda šalju na Jarun, al svejedno došao nalaz za cca 6-7 sati mailom. Sunce je jeftinije nego Breyer, 195 kn i čini mi se 215 kn respectively.

*mare41*, evo danas krenula.*
Marnie*, nisam naručila još na Dolcu, idem sutra ionako u Sloveniju pa ću vidjeti imaju li tamo, ako nema naručit ćemo.

----------


## Mojca

Linalena, mislim da možeš, Brevactid se zadržava 5 dana. Ja vadila betu 11 dan i 6 dana (mislim da je bilo 6) nakon Brevactida 
Jelena, bravo za akciju!  :Smile:  
AB  :Heart:  

Curke ~~~~~~~~~~~~!

----------


## Marnie

Jelena, ma uopće se ne brini oko toga. Za sada nemam namjeru to uzimati.

btw. doza DHEA za muškarce je oko 200-250 mg. Ali to su sve info iz američkih publikacija i protokola, a njihovi MPO-ovci preporučuju veće doze od europskih (gdje rijetko koji uopće to i preporuča, jer smatraju da je čisti placebo). I ja sam čitala da je najbolje uzeti odmah sve u jutro da se apsorbira u organizmu tijekom dana. Očito ima više kombinacija  :Smile: .

----------


## tiki_a

:Coffee:  u klubu
Charlie, nadam se da ovaj puta neće biti samo turistički~~~~~. Isprobala sam femaru + menopure, zamolila sam dr. za tu kombinaciju, ali ispalo je loše. Dr-ica me na punkciju naručila malo kasno jer su bila dva neujednačena folikula, jedan veliki je najvjerojatnije bio cističan i otišao je, a drugi je pobjegao kad sam bila na stolu za punkciju. Nakon femare ciklusi su mi se zbrčkali što mi se od menopurskog postupka nikada nije dogodilo, ili samo s jednim c. Možda je samo bio peh, ali nekako femaru nisam dobro osjećala.
andream~~~~da curica ozdravi i da startaš po redu vožnje.
linalena za tvoj petak 12-ti dan~~~~~+
Kako nam je AB? Nema friških informacija. mare41  :Smile:

----------


## m arta

tiki, hvala na kavici.  :Smile: 
danas smo MM i ja popili nesicu u novim šalicama.  :Smile: 

moj spoting od neki dan je prerastao u pravu M, tako da očito nije uspjelo.
u pon. ću napraviti betu da imam crno na bijelo i pitati PFC  kad možemo doći na FET.

bojala sam se da neće dobro završiti, jer je od početka sve bilo tako preidealno, da bi bilo nevjerojatno da se tako i završi.
al nismo izgubili nadu jer imamo još u PFC-u 2 x 2/72

----------


## Jelena

*Marnie*, Primolut je v žepu  :Smile:

----------


## linalena

Hvala vam na lijepim željama i sugestijama
Meni se na čas budi takav optimizam da sam ono ziher T, al me onda moj vražji hladni proračunati analitičarski matematičarski mozak koji niš ne ostavlja slučaju tak pošteno izprepadne da već gledam dalje. Uglavnom osjećam se ko podvojena ličnost, a tome nije pomagao upravo pogledan triler s DeNirom i Dakotom Fanning

Idem sad popodne s mužem malo na grunt, vidjeti kak su vočkice, planirat vrt i tak, malo na zrak

Pusa velka

m arta  :Love:  :Love:  :Love:

----------


## tiki_a

m arta  :Sad:   :Love:  Sva sreća da imaš smrzliće...
linalena, baš se tako osjećam u MPO, kao podvojena ličnost  :Sad:   :Mad:

----------


## m arta

linalena, držim fige!  :Klap: 
tvoja priča je i meni sad interesantna.

----------


## Mojca

AB ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!
Za bezbolnu punkciju, pune folikule, kvalitetne stanice i tulum za pamćenje!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## mare41

Mojca, ovo mogu samo potpisati, pozlatila ti se trudnička slova!

----------


## rozalija

> AB ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!
> Za bezbolnu punkciju, pune folikule, kvalitetne stanice i tulum za pamćenje!


*X*

----------


## Marnie

AB~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~do neba  :Very Happy: !

----------


## mare41

> AB, očekujemo bar 7 folikula danas.


 Javila AB da imaju 7 jajnih stanica :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Mojca

Wow!!!!!  :Smile:  
Bravo za stanice!  :Smile:

----------


## Marnie

Mare proročice, ipak ih je 7  :Very Happy: !!!!!!!
AB, pa ti si mladi cvijetak :Klap:  :Klap:

----------


## Jelena

Ab ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!

----------


## taca70

AB, prekrasno, jedva cekam nastavak. ~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Charlie

Bravo AB!!! Sretno za dalje ~~~~~~~
Mi smo danas uhvatili js u prirodnjaku, ali mi je endić jako mršav (što me ne čudi kad mi je menstruacija ovaj ciklus trajala valjda punih 7 dana), pijem estrofem, vidjet ćemo kako će biti.

----------


## ksena28

AB ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da sedmica bude sretan broj

----------


## Jelena

Charlie ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za endić da se razdeblja

----------


## sara38

*AB* bravo i neka se fešta do zore u labu  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: !

----------


## molu

Za AB ~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## ina33

Cure, vi koje uzimate dhea, imate li kakvih nuspojava od toga (napuhnutost ili nešto drugo)? Tj. imate li ikakvih subjektivnih razlika s time (ako imate - pls napišite na kojoj ste dozi imale). Hvala!

----------


## m arta

AB ~~~~~~ za tulum u labu!
Charlie ~~~~~~ da se endić udeblja!

----------


## spodoba

ina..nikakve nuspojave nemam..pijem 3x25mg..

----------


## sretna35

> AB ~~~~~~ za tulum u labu! mene tvoja situacija podsjeća na 7 slonova za sreću
> Charlie ~~~~~~ da se endić udeblja!


x

----------


## tiki_a

Mein Gott AB :Shock: , pa čestitam  :Very Happy:  I sad bezbroj ~~~~~za blastice!
Jeee Charlie  :Klap: , nadam se dobrim vijestima sutra i šaljem ~~~~za endić - stigne se još udebljati do et-a...

----------


## Mojca

AB...... moje misli su u ulici Moliških Hrvata 4.  :Smile:

----------


## Marnie

ina, ja isto pijem 75mg DHEA i nemam nuspojava (možda maalo jače znojenje, ali ja se inače uopće nisam znojila). Nuspojave mogu biti prištići, pojačano opadanje kose, pojačano znojenje i promjena mirisa znoja.

šaljem~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za Charlien endić i super tulum u labu za AB!!

----------


## linalena

Svima puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

A mene rasturaju predmesntrualni bolovi, najrađe bi išla sutra vaditi betu

----------


## Charlie

*Linalena* ~~~~~~~~~~~

Ima li vijesti od AB? ~~~~~~~~

----------


## mare41

linalena, pa može beta sutra, zašto ne?
AB kaže da ide sve baš kako treba s embrijima, sutra će znati kad je transfer.

----------


## AuroraBlu

evo me i osobno  :Smile: 
netko je pitao za dhea - mene je ubio! pila sam ga 6 tjedana i lice mi se totalno upristavilo (sad je vec proslo, fsh i lh u postupku uvijek imaju dobar ucinak na moj ten)

Transfer mi je sutra - biolog me uvjerio da je sve u najboljem redu, da zameci izgledaju najbolje moguce, ali da imaju tendenciju zenama iznad 40.g. ipak ih vracati 3.dan - jer da se u tim promjenama medija, u manipulacijama ipak zamecima trosi energija. tako nekako mi je objasnio, ali da sam malo mladja da bi s ovakvim embrijima sigurno isli na blastice.

Svim kokicama iz kluba veliki  :Kiss:  i hvala vam na svim vasim vibricama, puno mi znace!
Sretno svima koje su trenutno u akciji!!!

----------


## aleksandraj

AB i ovdje ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~dr. Romac zna sto radi tako da je u pravu. Jedva cekam tvoju betu (ne dvojim da ce biti +, samo koliko visoka  :Smile: )

----------


## ina33

> evo me i osobno 
> netko je pitao za dhea - mene je ubio! pila sam ga 6 tjedana i lice mi se totalno upristavilo (sad je vec proslo, fsh i lh u postupku uvijek imaju dobar ucinak na moj ten)


O, ****. Pa sad baš da toliko vraća vrijeme unazad... ma, ljepša sam si sad nego u tinejdžersko doba, isto je bio problem akni, i sad su tu u okviru PMS-a. *Koju si dozu pila pls*... Ono... ne znam da mu toliko baš vjerujem da je tako milostiv prema jajnim stanicama da si dodajem još izbočina na svoje lice, bit ću ko buzdovan.

Sretno!!!!

----------


## Jelena

AB, jesu ti se sve tri oplodile?

----------


## ina33

> AB, jesu ti se sve tri oplodile?


Očekivala bih da jesu. Jesu li radili ICSI?

----------


## andream

Aurora, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za tri ljepotice.
Svima u klubu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~.

----------


## taca70

AB, ~~~~~~~ iako ne znam za tu teoriju da se blastice ne slazu dobro s kokama iz naseg kluba.

----------


## Marnie

AB~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za transfer i jedan veliki+!!

----------


## linalena

AB pridružujem se s ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za transfer

Meni nestali ti neki predmenstrualni grčevi, cice hmm ko da niš nije, al sam cmoljiva ko ovo vrijeme

----------


## Mojca

Aurora draga, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sutrašnji dan!
Da se mrvice udobno smjeste kod majčice.... i da se taj status uskoro i službeno potvrdi veeeelikim plusem. :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## kokos

Bok, cure,
ima li na ovoj temi ili gdje drugdje i cura oko 45 ili i više?
Ja sam 45+ i imam iza sebe 2 postupka.
a ići ću i dalje, dok god bude išlo...

----------


## tiki_a

AB  :Naklon:  Za veselu trojku!!!
linalena priušti nam veselje za koji dan!

----------


## mare41

linalena, beta sutra? držim fige!
kokos, sve koke u najboljim godinama su tu, a broj godina nakon 39 je relativan pojam, neko s 45, 46 ima mlađe reproduktivne organe od nekog s npr 35, i piši nam malo gdje si u postupcima i kako ti je išlo s reakcijama.

----------


## linalena

Da, sutra, vadim krv nekak kada je i objava presude

Konačno mi se vratila pesica, sada imam društvo.
Mom mužu je sve krenulo nizbrdo što se tiče zdravlja: prvo ima nekakvu nakupine vode u oku zbog čega pije neke lijekove i vitamine i onda neće pit i "naše" vitamnine za spermiogram; pa ga je bio zgrabio taj kamen u bubregu; pa je morao hitno vaditi umnjak. Zbog zadnjih dvaju je bio na antibioticima i voltarenima dulje vrijeme. I jučer se vrati doma, da mu je konačno OK i da ide sada šetat pesa, trčat s njom i dalje mršaviti i kada ono: upala mjehura, piše krv. Ufff opet antibiotici

----------


## Mojca

Linalena ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!

----------


## Charlie

*Linalena* baš mu se jadnom skupilo, ~~~~~ da brzo bude bolje. I za tvoju betu ~~~~~~~
*AB* ~~~~~~~ za današnji ET i uspješno gniježđenje!!! Nisam nikad čula da je zamecima stresno mijenjanje medija iako ima neke logike...u svakom slučaju dr. Romac je jedan od najboljih pa najbolje da mu vjerujemo, zna što radi i zašto.
Ja danas isto imam et.
*kokos* dobrodošla! Ja evo imam 33 a hormonska slika žene u postmenopauzi a ipak ovuliram i imam ok embrije i tak, nije sve u brojkama. Sretno!!!

----------


## Mojca

Kokos dobrodošla, na pravom si mjestu.  :Smile:

----------


## linalena

Hvala cure na vibricama, vraćam ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
a posebno Charlie i AuroriBlue za transfere ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Charlie

Čuvam jednog osmostaničnog - barem se nadam. Naime odmah nakon et me uhvatio kašalj dok sam još ležala, nadam se da nije izletio...

----------


## taca70

Charlie, dobro zvuci taj 8-st. ~~~~~~ da ostane.

----------


## Aurora*

> Charlie, dobro zvuci taj 8-st. ~~~~~~ da ostane.


Zapravo jako dobro zvuci! Zato bravo na dosadasnjem uspjehu s ulovljenom jajnom stanicom i s transferom embrija za pozeljeti. Jos samo neka i konacni rezultat bude tako dobar. Drzim palceve!

----------


## Mojca

> Charlie, dobro zvuci taj 8-st. ~~~~~~ da ostane.


 :Smile:  tako je
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Marchie37

Charlie, sretno!!! Da se malac lijepo smjesti!  :Smile:

----------


## Marnie

Charlie sertno i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za uspjeh!!!!!

----------


## Charlie

Hvala cure  :Heart:  
I ja ~~~~~~ za sve čekalice bete i nadam se lijepim vijestima uskoro!

----------


## kokos

Trudim se za drugo dijete, 
ja  nizak AMH radi godina, MM teška astenoterato, a ponekad i oligo...
na VV, jedan IVF/ICSI-transfer dva (rekoše dobra) embrija, ništa (menga).
pa još jedan klomifenski, 1js, nije se oplodila.
Sad dva mjeseca pauze, a teško mi padaju u četrdestiosmoj...
Želja za djetetom tako kasno ponekad ne nailazi na odobravanje nego na osudu.
Sa do 45 je, ok, normalno, al poslije neki malo čudno gledaju.
Al tako je život išao.
Hvala na podršci

----------


## Jelena

Charlie ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ do neba!

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Charlie*, ~~~~~~~ za 8-stanični!!!
*Linalena*, drž se i samo strpljivo

Moj transfer prošao odlično danas (citiram dr.romca: baš lip transfer), prvi put su mi to radili uz uzv, pa sam prvi put ležala na trbuhu kasnije, pa sam prvi put dobila fragmin (iznenadila sam se koliko je peklo :Embarassed:  ) i prvi put dobila slike svoje buduće djece, he he... eto, dosta novog sam iskusila u svom 6.transferu.
Joj da, i prvi put mi nisu radili icsi, nego čisti ivf: spermiogram fantastičan (a prije 6 mjeseci bio teški prostatitis, mm je bio 8 dana na antibioticima intravenozno, temp.40 itd) A sad fantastičan nalaz, nikad bolji. Pio je neke tablete za prostatu svo ovo vrijeme (čini mi se prostamol uno)
1 stanica (ona 7.  :Smile:  )mi je bila poluzrela, tako da su mi 3 zamrzli.

*Ina,* uzimala sam 3 tabletice d-haes dnevno od 25 mg. A pitaj i Tiki za njene nus-pojave :Cool: 

Već se veselim skorašnjoj kavici u Zg...

----------


## taca70

AB,~~~~~~~ za lipu betu. Bas mi je drago da si zadovoljna postupkom u St.

----------


## AuroraBlu

> AB,~~~~~~~ za lipu betu. Bas mi je drago da si zadovoljna postupkom u St.


Poljak mi je danas izrecitirao na pamet mjere i težinu Dennynih bebica, i bio je baš ganut. Na kraju je dodao: mi se ovdje brinemo o našim ivf trudnicama (kao i o ostalima koje dođu, naravno) sve do poroda.
Stvarno ono, iznenadio me gdje i nisam očekivala  :Smile: 
Ne znam više jesam li tu napisala (sorry ako se ponavljam) da je venddy pred štopericu imala 2 uzv u jedan dan: prvi u 13.30, pa doktor nije bio siguran da li dati štpericu taj dan ili sutradan) pa ju je zamolio da dođe opet u 19h.

----------


## sretna35

AB ovo uistinu zvuči kao dobitni postupak

----------


## zlatta

kokos, dobrodošla,
tako me ganuo tvoj post, 
vjeruj, sve nas koje prođemo 40 (sa svakom godinom sve više) poneki gledaju čudno, zašto si to radimo u ovim godinama, iako je želja za majčinstvom u 40 jednako jaka i dijete jednako željeno.... i ako je bog dao da u tim godinama žene imaju ovulaciju onda zašto takvi smatraju da su pametniji od boga kada našu prirodnu želju za djetetom gledaju podozrivo...
ne obazirem se na to, mm i ja znamo što nam je najvažnije, put od 600 km do zagreba i nazad smatramo izletom, i svaki puta zahvalimo bogu da sam zdrava i da nam je dao priliku da idemo u postupak i ostvarimo željeno...  
sretno, kokos...i da nam ponovo postaneš mama   :Smile:  
kao i mi sve na ovom forumu   :Smile:

----------


## mare41

kokos, svima ovdje nam je život tako išao, a prva trudnoća-spontano začeće? Šta ti govore za dalje? Stimulirani?
AB, ajde kući pa će biti kava, i tu je proljeće :Smile:

----------


## zlatta

AuroraB, Charlie, želim vam velike bete!!!

AuraraB, kada čitam što si napisala kao da čitam "sajns fikšn" jer većina nas prolazi postupak tipa "eci peci pec" i "odokativnom" metodom sve... sretno...

----------


## anaea40

AuroraBlu, zvuči fantastično! Nek bude dobitan ovaj 6. transfer! Čekamo podrobniji izvještaj na Zg kavici!

----------


## Mojca

> Moj transfer prošao odlično danas (citiram dr.romca: baš lip transfer), prvi put su mi to radili uz uzv, pa sam prvi put ležala na trbuhu kasnije, pa sam prvi put dobila fragmin (iznenadila sam se koliko je peklo ) i prvi put dobila slike svoje buduće djece, he he... eto, dosta novog sam iskusila u svom 6.transferu.
> Joj da, i prvi put mi nisu radili icsi, nego čisti ivf: spermiogram fantastičan (a prije 6 mjeseci bio teški prostatitis, mm je bio 8 dana na antibioticima intravenozno, temp.40 itd) A sad fantastičan nalaz, nikad bolji. Pio je neke tablete za prostatu svo ovo vrijeme (čini mi se prostamol uno)
> 1 stanica (ona 7.  )mi je bila poluzrela, tako da su mi 3 zamrzli.
> Već se veselim skorašnjoj kavici u Zg...


Aurora draga, ja sam sigurna da nam stiže još jedna splitska beba.  :Smile:  Bar jedna!  :Smile:  
Drago mi je da su tvoji dojmovi iz Cita tako pozitivni, ti imaš dosta iskustva u MPO vodama i imaš s čim za usporediti... za razliku od mene koja sam imala sreće poslušati vaše savjete i zaobići bolnice i kako Zlatta kaže "eci-pec-pec varijante". Kad god hvalim Cito bojim se da pretjerujem, pa me veseli da si tako sretna sa iskustvima iz Cita... možda to inspirira još koga da krene put juga. 
Meni se jako sviđa misao Daniela Hlinke iz PFC "prema svakom ciklusu liječenja (IVF)se odnosite kao da je jedini i poslednji. Odmah u prvom pokušaju uradite maksimum za postizanje uspjeha." I mislim da Cito tim ima slično razmišljanje. 

Cure....  :Heart:

----------


## mare41

zlatta, moja isprika ako si pisala gdje si u postupcima pa nisam zapamtila, al stvarno ne stignem sve pratiti, napiši kako ide.

----------


## ina33

> *Ina,* uzimala sam 3 tabletice d-haes dnevno od 25 mg. A pitaj i Tiki za njene nus-pojave


Hvala, draga! Već sam shvatila da vas je obje na temu akni vratilo u pubertet, malo mi je to previše pomlađivanja, a čula sam sad neka mišljenja da je to samo za količinu, a ne za kvalitetu js, a to mi ne treba boostat, pa ću vidit još.

Drago mi je da si prezadovoljna CITOm... Ono, ljudi se čude kad im ja s ljubavlju pričam o histeroskopiji/laparaskopiji koju su mi dole odradili Šparac i Poljak ono.. .wtf... i zar to triba plaćat. Meni je to, bez zafrkancije, ostalo kao jedan od ljepših gino događaja u mojoj anamnezi, ono.. neprocjenjivo.. jednostavno osjećaj dobar, pun povjerenja, da sam došla u ruke pedantnih kužera koji su još k tome komunikacijski "non-challenged" tj. normalni, a ne da moraš smišljat komunikacijsku strategiju i time se još opterećivat. I tamo sam na njihovom UZV-u, tj. u sobi od dr. Šparca, prvi put vidila srce moje cure kako kuca (nisam mislila da će mi IVF ikad uspit, zateklo me na GO-u na Visu pozitivan rezultat). To se ne zaboravlja i gotovo.

Sretno, ma.. presretno ti bilo!!!!

----------


## Charlie

*AuroraBlu* zvuči sve super i mora se i nastaviti tako ~~~~~~~~~~~ Dođe mi se da se spakiram i pravac Cito  :Laughing:

----------


## milivoj73

da Mojca i ja sam skužio dosta sličnosti između PFC i Cita(ljudski pristup, PICSI i ostale metode, dakle stručnost i na kraju rezultati...), samo što su dragi nam Česi u debeloj prednosti zbgo zakona pa se i dr. Hlinka može razmahati u svom labosu  :Smile:

----------


## spodoba

ina, dhea nije samo za kvantitetu vec i kvalitetu. pratila sam neke studije po kome su kromosomske anomalije rijedje uz dhea..budem linkala..

----------


## Mojca

Da Milivoj, čini mi se da ni jedni ni drugi ništa ne prepuštaju slučaju... a što se zakona tiče, nadajmo se da neće ni ova sramota trajati vječno, pa kad onda Cito krene čarobirati...  :Smile:  
Pusa dragulju u maminoj buši.  :Smile:

----------


## Marnie

AB zbilja zvuči i miriše kao dobitni postupak, a i imam neki osjećaj da će tako i biti  :Smile: . 

Ina, DHEA je prije za kvalitetu js nego kvantitetu. Razgovarala sam o tome s dr. R, a i čitala neke studije.

----------


## ina33

> Ina, DHEA je prije za kvalitetu js nego kvantitetu. Razgovarala sam o tome s dr. R, a i čitala neke studije.


O, bemu misha, hvala, ćirevi here I come. Idem odmah javit preko PP-a curi koja je dr. R.-a netom shvatila da je to ipak za kvantitetu, a ne za kvalitetu  :Smile: .

----------


## mimi81

Cure jedno pitanje, da li dhea podiže razinu estrogena?

----------


## AuroraBlu

> Cure jedno pitanje, da li dhea podiže razinu estrogena?


Ne, nego podiže razinu testosterona.

*Tiki,* isprazni inbox  :Smile:

----------


## AuroraBlu

A *Mare* moja, sva se stresem svaki put kad vidim tvoj potpis  :Embarassed:

----------


## Gabi25

DHEA se u tijelu pretvara u testosteron ali i u estrogen (posebno androstendion).
Ne bi htjela puno filozofirati jer je sve to sa DHEA zapravo još dosta neistraženo i nedokazano. ( a ja istraživala jer sad istražujem apsolutno sve živo šta bi mi moglo pomoći).
Dokazano je da definitivno višak dhea ne može štetiti pa ga se može uzimati kao dodatak prehrani.
A ako pomogne, super.
Btw imam kupljenu neotvorenu kutiju DHEA od Kala, ako nekome treba poklanjam jer sam ga kupila prije savjetovanja s doktorom :Laughing:

----------


## spodoba

> Cure jedno pitanje, da li dhea podiže razinu estrogena?


indirektno se odrazava i na estrogen, na spolne hormone. da.
evo par linkova u vezi kvalitete i kvantitete JS:
*
http://www.centerforhumanreprod.com/...0508.html#dhea* !!

http://www.centerforhumanreprod.com/...e_ovaries.html
http://www.centerforhumanreprod.com/dhea.html

svugdje ce postojati MPO-vci koji od dhea ne drze nista unatoc studijima..ali i oni koji su za pokusaj..

----------


## Svetlana123

Kokos, pusti sta ljudi pricaju, ja sam prvo dijete dobila sa 41 punu godinu, a sada sa skoro punih 44 bih i drugo. Onaj ko se nije pomucio dobiti dijete ni ne zna kakve su to muke i iskusenja. Ljudi olako osudjuju druge. Sve najbolje!!!

----------


## kokos

> kokos, svima ovdje nam je život tako išao, a prva trudnoća-spontano začeće? Šta ti govore za dalje? Stimulirani?
> 
> [/SIZE]


da, prva trudnoća bez problema, ali pred 15 godina i s prvim mužem (koji, na žalost, nije nikako htio drugo dijete a i brak nije potrajao...)
s drugim sam se mužem srela tek u 40tima, i ginica je mislila da nam ne ide (samo) jer sam stara...pa sam pila hormone godinama prije nego se druga ginica sjetila poslati muža na spermiogram i ispala koma.... vi, koje ste tu, ste se spasile, vjerujem da ste u dobrim rukama i da ćete biti trudne sve kad tad. Nastojim pohvatati koja je u kojoj fazi i gdje. Žao mi je onih još koje gube dragocjene godine u bespućima krivih ili nepotpunih dijagnoza.
Hvala, Zlatta.

----------


## mimi81

Pitam za estrogen zato što se endometrioza njime hrani, pa ne znam koliko ga je pametno uzimati. Ali opet kad se tako gleda ima ga i u hrani...

----------


## mare41

kokos, samo ti pitaj šta god treba, tu smo....
linalena, kakvi su planovi za dalje? žao mi je...
(AB, a kad dite krene u vrtić pa u školu pa na faks pa ženidba-to je ono za dalje :Smile: ).

----------


## linalena

Kak sam već napisala na više tema, beta 8,8. Prošli tjedan u petak sam piknula Brevactid. Valjda mali ostatak ili se ko će ga znat, al eto , sada dalje.
Probati ću uloviti prirodnjak sada odmah jer ću onda zbog posla morati pauzirati pa će doč ljeto pa će oni pauzirati.....

----------


## linalena

Samo se nadam da bi sada probali taj nekakav polustimulirani da bar dobijemo 2 stanice
E sada je fakat vrijeme da zovem Ljubljanu

----------


## Marnie

Organizam bi iz DHEA trebao sam uzeti ono što mu fali, tako da ne bi trebalo doći do prekomjernog rasta estrogena, ali su se na nekom američkom forumu o DHEA javljale žene kojima je s uzimanjem DHEA estrogen porastao.

----------


## Marnie

linalena baš mi je žao  :Sad: . Ovo ti je pravo vrijeme za Ljubljanu  :Smile: .!

----------


## spodoba

> Pitam za estrogen zato što se endometrioza njime hrani, pa ne znam koliko ga je pametno uzimati. Ali opet kad se tako gleda ima ga i u hrani...


gle..i mene endometrioza pere..minimalna, laparoskopiju sam imala u 7/2010..pitala sam i ja gyn-a zbog dhea, estrogena i endometrioze, ali on mi je dao zeleno svjetlo. ali meni je dhea-s bio skroz nizak, a hormoni bili u disbalansu..estrogen je bio cak prenizak da bi uopce doslo do kvalitetne ovulacije.
zbog toga je i dosla preporuka od gyn-a za dhea, a u drugoj fazi ciklusa progesteron, progesteron zbog jacanja lutealne faze koja mi je bila slaba tocka i zbog endometrioze..
slucajnost ili ne, hormonska slika se otkad uzimam dhea ustabilila kako u folikularnoj fazi, tako i u lutealnoj fazi..estrogen nije prekomjerno visok, gledajuci referentne vrijednosti mogao bi biti i visi..ali je U NORMALI..
naravno da bi za endometriozu bilo najbolje biti citavo vrijeme pod gestagenima..ali obzirom da se hormonska slika treba ustabiliti da bi doslo do trudnoce, onda je i estrogen od vaznosti..

s druge strane, ako dhea zaista po nekim studijima utjece na kvalitetu stanica, onda to i u okviru IVF-a moze biti samo od prednosti..jer bestija endometrioza utjece negativno na njih..i na kvalitetu i na kvantitetu..ajdontnov...

----------


## mimi81

Spodoba ako se dr složio s tim onda je to ok. Ja ću za svoj slučaj pitati svog mpo pošto se ta boleština razlikuje od slučaja do slučaja.

----------


## tiki_a

linalena žao mi je  :Sad:  Ovaj puta se činilo da će biti dobro.
AB meni miriše na Mojcinu priču  :Smile: 
Charlie  :Klap: 
kokos, dobro nam došla! To što imaš dijete je veliki plus za drugu T. Inače ja sam jedna od rijetkih ovdje sa 45+ i X transfera, ne smijem reči koliko da ne pobjegneš  :Grin: . Sretno!

----------


## MASLINA1973

Kokos, dobro došla i svu sreću ti želim. 
Teško je ostati ravnodušan na tvoju priču koja je tako životna i vrijedna divljenja. Sretno :Smile:

----------


## Jelena

Meni su u Mb preporučili nakon nekoliko neuspješnoh transfera da uzimam Estrofem, 3 puta po 2g. Isto endometrioza. Direktno nakon tog ciklusa se moje stanje dosta pogoršalo, iza toga sam uz M dobivala očajne bolove i 39 temperaturu, nisam se mogla maknuti iz kreveta (bio je to FET). 
Iako mi je 2 ginekologa reklo da ne vjeruju da je od toga, da je to prekratko uzimanje. Nije više tako tragično za proživljavanje, ali je loše na UZV-u.
Uglavnom ja kad čujem riječ estrofem, osjećam se jedan veliki korak bliže katastrofi. Zato ni s DHEASom ne znam što ću. Ne vjerujem više tome da je to prekratko, premalo i ostalo...

----------


## kokos

...ne smijem reći koliko da ne pobjegneš ... 
Tiki_a, haha, neću pobjeć... a šta se desilo s tvojim vršnjakinjama iz 2007? Sve rodile? Ako ima i onih koje su odustale, jel to zato što je doc rekao da nema više smisla ili im je jednostavno bilo dosta?
Vidjela sam i tvoju staru temu - dobri embriji, izostaje rezultat - ima li kakvih novih saznanja o tome zašto se embriji (pogotovo kod starijih) ne primaju?
kad ideš opet? 
ne znam šta doc dalje samnom smjera, nisam pitala...

----------


## Kadauna

samo da i ovdje pozdravim našu *AB* i pošaljem brdo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

vidim da je pol kluba 39+ zbog Cita prešao na ikavštinu  :Laughing:

----------


## tiki_a

kokos, neke cure nestanu s foruma pa ne znam što je s njima, nekih se više i ne sjetim, ali bila je tu jaka beta pozitivna ekipa (i sada je, uvijek imamo trudnicu), ali baš strogo vršnjakinje, uvijek gledam 40+ ... Moje godište uspjela je MonaLisa kada je imala 43 g., iva_luca sa čini mi se 44 g. i Lidali prirodno sa oko 44 g. drugi dečko nakon prvog dečka (MPO od X-tog pokušaja)  :Naklon: , pa serija mlađih 39+ ... Moje godište i nadalje na žalost ništa.... Što se mene tiče odmaram i vježbam u kućnoj radinosti  :Grin: , zezam se s mm-om kako ćemo nazvati dr-a i reči mu da li će voditi T  :Grin: ...To bi tek bilo čudo veće od Lidalijevog.  :Kiss:  dečkima!
AB računamo na tebe~~~~~+
linalena, navijam za Ljubljanu, ipak si ti dobra koka, šteta js-a.

----------


## tiki_a

Ja sam  za ikavicu, podsjeća me na more i drage osobe s foruma i šire  :Smile:

----------


## aleksandraj

Evo ja jos u soku, jedna zena nakon 18 godina ostala prirodno trudna u 44 godini. Nije forumasica, ali je isla u CITO (na AIH). Dakle, mislite pozitivno

----------


## Mojca

Evo još jedna priča u prilog trudnicama 40 i više plus: danas sam se nakon puno mjeseci čula s jednom poznanicom, javila joj novost, a ona će meni da je njena frendica nedavno rodila s punih 45. Prirodna trudnoća nakon godina i godina truda.  :Smile:

----------


## Lili75

cure samo naprijed ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

ajmo što više proljetno-ljetnih bebica!

----------


## andream

Cure, ja vas čitam ali manje pišem. Nekako sam u slow motionu i baš mi to odgovara, čak sam i postupak odgodila (ipak) za svibanj. S obzirom da je upravo krenula M, imamo fore još mjesec dana bar. Tako da, kad smo već kod godinica, ništa od mojeg poroda u 40-oj. Najranije u 41-oj  :Smile:  Čak je i prošli put dr T napisao na papir 40 godina s uskličnikom. Tvrd orah...

----------


## m arta

da se nadovežem na ove iznimke u našim godinama..... nakon cca 19 godina braka i truda, ali samo kućne radinosti žena moje godište (68) ostala prirodno  trudna. i sad se ti ne nadaj.  :Smile:

----------


## linalena

I moja kolegica rodila u 45, nakon godina truda, brzog odustajanja od postupaka (OAT dijagnoza) još u ranim tridesetima.
I meni je ovo bila zadnja šansa roditi u tim by-by tridesetima, ma ko ih šljivi, idemo dalje ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Mimek

linalena i ja pokušala u by-by tridesetima, ali evo suđeno mi je ipak bilo u 44.

naići će treba samo pokušavat i ne brojati godine

----------


## spodoba

*kadauna*, prazni inbox  :Smile:

----------


## tiki_a

> I moja kolegica rodila u 45, nakon godina truda, brzog odustajanja od postupaka (OAT dijagnoza) još u ranim tridesetima.
> I meni je ovo bila zadnja šansa roditi u tim by-by tridesetima, ma ko ih šljivi, idemo dalje ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


Cure, ovo su jaaako lijepe priče  :Smile:

----------


## andream

Cure, malo ću vas zagnjaviti o supresiji - dr R mi upravo odgovorio da je kod mene bolje ići sa suprefactom nego s decapept. (dr T mi je dao pak na volju da sama odlučim). Kakva su iskustva uopće sa supresijama u našim dobnim skupinama? Spominje se i taj cetrotide - odmah se sjetim slučaja svoje poznanice koja ga je koristila kod Reša, on je sve naštimavao po jednom jajniku gdje su folikuli bili odlični ali su puknuli prije punkcije, pa je išao punktirati drugi jajnik s onih preostala dva folikula. Rezultat - dijete rođeno prije četiri mjeseca. Ali ipak si ne bih priželjkivala takav scenarij...

----------


## ina33

Jesi shvatila zašto (je kod tebe tako bolje)? Ja sam obično išla s decapeptylom iz razloga praktičnosti - nema miskanja, nema frižidera (ako govorimo odluci suprefact injekcije ili decapeptyl injekcije). Na VV-u je bio suprefact sprej.

----------


## andream

Odgovor je da je u našim godinama bolje ići sa sprejem "jer decapeptyl imak malo preduboko suprimira, pa je količina cirkulirajućeg LJ niža; on je pak isto ptoreban za pravilan rast folikula i stvaranje estradiola."
Malo je bilo tipfelera pa moram priznati da nisam shvatila što znači ovo cirkulirajuće?

----------


## ina33

Žao mi je, beats me. Ako si prije bila na decapetylu, a reakcija je bila loša, probaj suprefact, misli na sprej? Sretno!

----------


## andream

da, sprej. pretpostavljam da se uzima 3 puta dnevno?

----------


## Jelena

Ja sam prvi postupak bila na spreju. Nije mi to bilo loše, al andream zaboravila već kako i kada. Mislim da nema veze sa sprejem, ali tada sam dobila 15 js (imala 30g)

----------


## tiki_a

andream, samo sam jednom bila na cetrotide, sve ostale stimulirane na suprefact spreju+menop.. Meni je bio dobar. Nikada neugodnih iznenađenja. Treba ga koristit pravilno svakih 8 sati u svaku nosnicu. Ja bi obično štrcnula još malčice za svaki slučaj. Dr. R.D. mi je rekla kada smo odgodili punkciju za dan kasnije da je najvažnije da obavezno koristim supref. (da ne zaboravim - tako sam protumačila). Cetrotide mi je produljio postupak, jer nakon pikice folikuli su stali s rastom dva dana, nisam jedina s tim iskustvom. Postupak mi je bio oko 4-5 dana duži (gonali+cetrot.), grozno. Uglavnom moj glas ide suprefactu  :Smile:

----------


## andream

tiki, uvjerila si me  :Smile:

----------


## Charlie

Mislim da je dr. R htio napisat cirkulirajući LH (J i H su na tipkovnici jedno do drugog). I meni je jednom dr. Lučinger objašnjavao da za mene (visok FSH) nije dobro supresirati jajnike Decapeptylom ili Dipherelineom jer je to prejaka supresija, i da je zato Suprefact sprej bolji.
Vezano za Cetrotide, moje jedino iskustvo je dobro, ali imam jednu primjedbu, piše mu u uputama da bi se za pravilan učinak trebao početi koristiti 5.-6. dan stimulacije pa do kraja, a tako recimo propisuju i u Mb, procjena je da će trebat 5-6 ampula. A kod nas sam ga dobila tek zadnja dva dana stimulacije - da li zbog štednje, ili zbog moje hormonske slike, teško je reći. Uglavnom odradio je svoje, i nije usporavao rast folikula. 
Andream sretno!!!

----------


## ina33

> Mislim da je dr. R htio napisat cirkulirajući LH (J i H su na tipkovnici jedno do drugog). I meni je jednom dr. Lučinger objašnjavao da za mene (visok FSH) nije dobro supresirati jajnike Decapeptylom ili Dipherelineom jer je to prejaka supresija, i da je zato Suprefact sprej bolji.


Mislim da je ovo dr. L bio rekao i Dodirko - da je za nju, s obzirom na to da je low responder, bolja kratka supresija jer da će joj decapeptyl bit prejak (radilo o dugoj supresiji u ciklusu u MB-u).

----------


## Mojca

Andream, moje iskustvo bilo je sljedeće: dr. Š. je na prvim konzultacijama napisao da očekuje low respond i odredio da počenem s 4 Menopura dnevno (pa će po potrebi prilagoditi). Nakon prve folikulometrije sam ostala na 4 Menopura, a nakon druge je uz 4 Menopura dodao i Cetrotide, dakle ukupno  2. do 9. dc po 4 menopura i po Cetrotide zadnja dva dana stimulacije. Sretno.

----------


## taca70

Charlie, postoje 2 nacina davanja Cetrotide, ili negdje od 6.dc ili kad je vodeci folikul 14mm. Ja sam isla po ovoj drugoj shemi i nisam dobro prosla, 4js, samo jedna oplodena i to ne bas neki zametak a primila sam 49 Menopura.

----------


## tiki_a

> Charlie, postoje 2 nacina davanja Cetrotide, ili negdje od 6.dc ili kad je vodeci folikul 14mm. Ja sam isla po ovoj drugoj shemi i nisam dobro prosla, 4js, samo jedna oplodena i to ne bas neki zametak a primila sam 49 Menopura.


Tako je i kod mene išlo.

----------


## Charlie

Ahaaa, hvala na info, ja si nisam zapisala na koliko mm sam dobila Cetrotide, ali očito je bila ova druga shema.

----------


## ina33

*Andream*, evo od tace via ja možda tebi zanimljivih infaća (a propos Decapeptyla i low respondera):

"Jucer mi je jedna prijateljica javila da joj je beta 15dt oko 400. AMH<1, dobila 2js, ET 1 zametka, mislim 4. ili 5. postupak, '71god. Protokol bio kratki, Decapeptyl, pa prva 3 dana po 4 Menopura, pa dalje po 3. Eto, cuda se ipak dogadaju."

----------


## andream

Ina, točno takav protokol (količinski) i meni je dao dr T (samo umjesto menopura - gonale).
Sad me opet naravno kopka nakon ovoga, decapeptyl vs. suprefact?

----------


## zlatta

curke, da li je koja od vas imala prekid stimulacije? iz bilo kojeg razloga, nebitno koji dan? i kakve su bile posljedice 
sjećam se da je taca pisala da je imala prekid stimulacije 7.dc. zbog velike ciste, i da je napisala da je nakon dva dana dobila crni spoting i sutradan od toga prokrvarila, ako se dobro sjećam... hm?

----------


## taca70

Zlatta, sta se dogada? Ja sam prosla tako nekako kako si napisala, brzo sam dobila m i bila u soku a dr. je rekao da je to normalno nakon prekida stimulacije.

----------


## ina33

> Ina, točno takav protokol (količinski) i meni je dao dr T (samo umjesto menopura - gonale).
> Sad me opet naravno kopka nakon ovoga, decapeptyl vs. suprefact?


Ko će to znat, nema jednoznačnih odgovora, sad se moraš priklonit nekom mišljenju, na to se svodi  :Smile: .

----------


## tiki_a

zlatta, događa se, ako nema reakcije na stimulaciju. Moja frendica, prvi i jedini pokušaj IVF-a, suprefact i menopuri - od folikula ništa.

----------


## zlatta

> zlatta, događa se, ako nema reakcije na stimulaciju. Moja frendica, prvi i jedini pokušaj IVF-a, suprefact i menopuri - od folikula ništa.


kakva je bila posljedica prekida?

taca, hvala na odgovoru, onda sam dobro zapamtila. 

sada idem na folikulometriju pa ćemo vidjeti što ćemo...

----------


## tiki_a

Koliko se sjećam, nije se ništa žalila.

----------


## zlatta

evo, da javim da moji folikuli počeli rasti (ali je i veća doza menopura) tako se postupak nastavlja i nadam se da će doći do et   :Smile: 

tiki_a, čini mi se da si i ti jednom pisala da su i tvoji folikuli "stajali" 2 dana, da li je u tom postupku došlo do et? ako se sjećaš  :Smile: 

i kod mene 2 dana stajali, treći malo porasli, ali zato danas za školskih 2 mm  veći   
toliko smo čekali ovaj stimulirani (prvi), a tako se kompliciralo da sam danas prije uzv već otpustila ovaj postupak, kad ono iznenađenje  :Smile:

----------


## m arta

zlatta, super. :Klap: 
a koji ti je dan? 

držim fige da sve dobro prođe!  :Smile:

----------


## tiki_a

zlatta, i ja ću  :Klap: 
Kod mene su stali 2 dana samo u jednom postupku i to zbog inekcije cetrotide. Sretno, pratimo te!  :Smile:

----------


## Mojca

Zlatta ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!

----------


## Charlie

*zlatta* ~~~~~ sretno!
*AuroraB* kad će beta?

----------


## tiki_a

> *zlatta* ~~~~~ sretno!
> *AuroraB* kad će beta?


Isto pitam.

----------


## aleksandraj

zlatta, sve sam ti rekla ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## zlatta

hvala na podršci, 
moji folikuli danas opet slabo narasli ??? stalno mislim da je to od decapeptila, jer uzimam cijeli, a 2 menopura....dr. nije povećavao jer kaže jučer su narasli za više od 2 mm i potpuno nepredvidivo reagiram ??? 
kako bude, samo mi je žao -kao na stimulaciji sam, a sporije rastu nego u prirodnom ciklusu.
ipak se nadam dobromu

----------


## taca70

Zlatta, oprosti ali  tko te stimulira sa 2 M i supresira s D? Pa 2 M su tebi kao slonu ubod komarca. To je protokol za mlade cure s dobrom zalihom js.

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Zlatta*, meni se isto 2 menopura čine slaba stimulacija. Malo sam se isključila i nisam pratila, tako da ne znam ni koji ti je dan ciklusa ni gdje si. Ali ja bi na tvom mjestu nadodala sama još 1 menopur.

Spominjali ste ovih dana postupak s cetrotide. Evo kako je meni bilo: femara 3x1 od 2.do 6.dc, 3 menopura 5, 6, 7. i 8.dc, 4 menopura 9.i 10.dc. Cetrotide sam primila 9, 10. i 11.dc (u isto vrijeme kad i menopure, 13.30), a štoperica je bila 11.dc u 21h. Budući da sam menopure počela uzimati tek 5.dc, onda sam cetrotide uzimala od 5.do 7.dana stimulacije.

Inače, nisam baš nešto sa simptomima, pa ništa ni ne pišem... Jedino što ovaj put nisam imala famozno titranje maternice za koje smo mare i ja zaključile da nije dobro kad se javi. Primila sam brevactid na dan transfera i 5 dana kasnije - i nakon tog 5.dana mi je bilo 2 dana grozno, bolili su me i jajnici i maternica na dodir, sva sam bila napeta... ali nakon 2 dana je i to prošlo. Danas mi je 9.dnt, a 4.dan nakon brevctida.
U ovom postupku (.)(.) uopće nisam osjetila (pripisujem to femari, do sad su mi u svakom postupku natekle već nakon par dana stimulacije)

----------


## miba

ja sam  u prvom postupku imala stimulaciju sa 2 menopura dnevno, jedino mi je 2 puta  digao na 3 menopura - sveukupno 20 menop. i suprefact sprej- tada sam imala 37 g i dobili smo 7 js , ET 2 blastice i bila t ,al je loše završila... U drugom stimuliranom( 38 g) 27 merionala ukupno- 3 merionala dnevno+suprefact sprey -dobili isto 7js -nije bilo t.  , dok sam  u prošlom- polustimuliranom - bila na klomifenu 3.-7.dc ,a 8.-11.dc 1 klomifen + 2 gonala i dobili 6js-skoro isto - tak da kod mene godine tu baš ne igraju veliku ulogu već je problem očigledno nešto drugo...

----------


## zlatta

drage moje suborkinje, sretan vam Uskrs!!
želim nam svima plodnost i do idućega Uskrsa da smo majke ili trudnice    :Klap:   :Sing:

----------


## aleksandraj

Pridruzujem se zlatti......................SRETAN USKRS, i slijedece godine neka kupujemo darove za nase malisane (sada ih kupujem mom famoznom macku Dadi  :Smile:  )

----------


## m arta

> drage moje suborkinje, sretan vam Uskrs!!
> želim nam svima plodnost i do idućega Uskrsa da smo majke ili trudnice


pridružujem se čestitkama i željama!  :Smile:

----------


## tina2701

Sretan vam Uskrs....

Došla sam Zlati poželjet što bezbolniju sutrašnju punkciju i dodat malo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## gričanka

Drage koke meni najdražeg kluba!  :Love: 
Nadam se da ste Uskrs provele lijepo i blagoslovljeno, a simbolično se i ja javljam nakon dugo, dugo vremena zbog razloga koji sam opisala ovdje . Nisam temeljito iščitala temu, ali znam da u klubu imamo trudnicu  :Klap:  ( čestitam Mojca!) što me izuzetno veseli! A vidim da se očekuje i beta, AuroraBlu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Moram malo ukrasti vremena (sada ga zaista imam malo) i sve pročitati da vidim u kojim ste fazama, a do tada vas najsrdačnije pozdravljam i sve vas ljubim! 
Hvala vam na svim vibricama, pozdravima i lijepim željama, zaista mi je mnogo značilo! 
I svima šaljem puuuno ~~~~~~~~~~~ za postupke, bete, čekanje... i za sve što treba!  :Smile:

----------


## m arta

Gričanka, pozdrav i na ovoj temi i još jednom čestitam i drago mi je da je sve o.k. i da si sretna.  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## mare41

gričanka, draga, čestitam i ovdje !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## AuroraBlu

Draga *Gričanka*,  :Heart:   :Kiss:  :Kiss:   :Heart:  malom Luki, tebi i tati!!!

----------


## andream

Gričanka, predivna priča. ~~~~~~~~~~~ za malog borca.
Aurora B, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
I naravno kolektivne ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ najdražem klubu.

----------


## AuroraBlu

Cure moja beta je danas 13.dnt bijednih 46,9  :Sad:  Vadila jutros u Suncu, vjerojatno biokemijska...

----------


## rikikiki

> Cure moja beta je danas 13.dnt bijednih 46,9  Vadila jutros u Suncu, vjerojatno biokemijska...


Joj ... ne odustaj ... moglo bi to biti OK! Držim fige za srijedu  :Love:

----------


## m arta

> Cure moja beta je danas 13.dnt bijednih 46,9  Vadila jutros u Suncu, vjerojatno biokemijska...


AB možda da ponoviš npr.15.-16.dc
držim palčeve još  :Love:

----------


## linalena

AuroraBlu  ~~~~~~~~~

----------


## andream

AB, ~~~~~~~~~ za duplanje.

----------


## Mojca

*Aurora* draga, odbijam vjerovati da je to biokemijska... i dalje navijam za tebe.  :Heart:  

*Gričanka*  :Heart:  malom borcu, lijepo te vijdeti opet tu. Idem sad naći i tu priču. Hvala ti na čestitkama!

----------


## Charlie

*AuroraBlu* a nije ti danas možda 12dpt? Mislim, ako smo imale isti dan ET...? U svakom slučaju ~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## AuroraBlu

> *AuroraBlu* a nije ti danas možda 12dpt? Mislim, ako smo imale isti dan ET...? U svakom slučaju ~~~~~~~~~~~



Ajme, je, 12.dan mi je danas  :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:  Vidi se da nisam baš.... svaki dan brojim te dane, pa sam mislila da sam 12.jučer već izbrojila.

*Charlie*, a kako ti stojiš???

----------


## Charlie

Vidiš, to bi 14dpt moglo biti troznamenkasta beta a znaš što to znači...ma neću ništa govoriti samo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!!!

Kod mene na žalost ništa.

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Charlie*,  :Sad:  , nadam se da imaš plan za dalje.

----------


## Mimek

> Ajme, je, 12.dan mi je danas   Vidi se da nisam baš.... svaki dan brojim te dane, pa sam mislila da sam 12.jučer već izbrojila.
> 
> *Charlie*, a kako ti stojiš???


Evo ne treba ti veći dokaz da si trudna od smotanosti  :Zaljubljen:  a to će te pratiti i kad rodiš  :Smile: 

Gričanka  :Heart:

----------


## Mojca

> *Charlie*,  , nadam se da imaš plan za dalje.


Charlie  :Love:

----------


## mare41

> *Charlie*,  , nadam se da imaš plan za dalje.


 X
Mimek, koji avatar :Heart: 
Čekamo i Gričankin novi avatar :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Mojca

> X
> Mimek, koji avatar
> Čekamo i Gričankin novi avatar





> Evo ne treba ti veći dokaz da si trudna od smotanosti  
> 
> Gričanka


Sve potpisujem.  :Smile:

----------


## Marchie37

> Ajme, je, 12.dan mi je danas   Vidi se da nisam baš.... svaki dan brojim te dane, pa sam mislila da sam 12.jučer već izbrojila.
> 
> *Charlie*, a kako ti stojiš???


Ovo je trudnoća! Iz osobnog iskustva - hormoni te u trudnoći zblesiraju totalno. Sretno!!!

----------


## aleksandraj

Aurora, ma sigurno trocifrena beta 15. daN...PA TI SI NAM TRUDNICA :Very Happy: ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~sorry sto vicem

----------


## kokos

AuroraBlu, 12dpt ti je onda vjerojatno 14 dpo.... a po Rodinoj tabeli to je onda prosječna vrijednost!!
http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?Teks...D=148&Show=507
Jeeee!

----------


## tiki_a

I ja bi rado vikala, ali neću riskirati udarac, AB meni to izgleda sasvim dobro, taj jedan dan koji ti je Charlie pronašla je još podebljao vjerojatnost da si nam zdravo T  :Klap: ~~~~~šaljem i već sada se veselim  :Smile: 
Charlie  :Love: 
gričanka  :Very Happy:  da si se javila  :Heart:  
zlatta~~~~~~~

----------


## AuroraBlu

Drage moje, hvala vam na dobrim željama... ja ću ostati rezervirana do četvrtka.

----------


## mare41

AB, rezervacije ne primamo :Smile: , samo smo strpljivi do preksutra.

----------


## vikki

*Gričanka*  :Heart: 
*AB* ~~~~~~~~  :Heart: 
Cure, kolektivne ~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:

----------


## Jelena

> AB, rezervacije ne primamo, samo smo strpljivi do preksutra.


  :Smile:

----------


## anaea40

AuroraBlu, šaljem vibrice da se beta uredno podupla i da se počneš veseliti~~~~~~~~  :Heart: 
Gričanka, čestitam na malom smotuljku  :Heart: .

----------


## goga69

Drage moje cure ,prijavljem teta betu ili beturinu 5906.0......jos uvek sam u soku i ne mogu da verujem,cekalicama Praskim zelim isto tako velike ili priblizno toliko velike bete....moze ovde i na blizance da mirise ili????

ljubim vas sve!!!!

----------


## tiki_a

goga69, veeeelika ČESTITKA  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  I puno ~~~~~~za uživanje do kraja T

----------


## tiki_a

> AB, rezervacije ne primamo, samo smo strpljivi do preksutra.


A ja bi vrlo rado rezervirala jednu takvu betu :Grin:

----------


## sara38

> Cure moja beta je danas 13.dnt bijednih 46,9  Vadila jutros u Suncu, vjerojatno biokemijska...


Sad sam vidjela AB, ne želim uopće vjerovati da je biokemijska i zato do neba da se dupla ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Heart: !

----------


## sara38

Goga bravo  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## goga69

Hvala cure od srca,vama isto zelim da sto pre ugledate ogromne bete!!!

----------


## Jelena

ajme goga čestitam!!!

----------


## Sela

> Drage moje, hvala vam na dobrim željama... ja ću ostati rezervirana do četvrtka.


Razumijem te,ali jedva cekam cetvrtak da pocetvrtkamo nacisto!!!!! :Klap:  :Very Happy:

----------


## uporna

Obzirom da već prilično vremena istinski pripadam u vašu grupu (meni osobno najdražu) samo ću vam prišapnuti da moja današnja beta iznosi 1661. 
Ja ne brojim dane poslije transfera jer eto i ovaj puta ovo je kućna radinost pokrivena naravno uz standardne ljekove (euthyrox, bromergon, aspirin 100, folna) koje sam pila i prilikom zadnjeg čuda.
Z.M. bila je 17.03. ali ovulacija mi je uvijek nešto kasnije tako da je ovo i manje od onih klasičnih izračuna. 

*AuroraBlu* čestitam od srca i vjerujem u najbolji ishod  :Very Happy: 

*Chralie* zar nije možda lažno negativan testić ako je ipak malo prerano?

----------


## vikki

*Uporna*, *goga*, čestitam  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Jelena

uporna, ja gledam i gledam je l ti to nekog citiraš ili si to sama napisala, pa sam po bromergonu skužila da si to zbilja ti  :Very Happy: 

Ne mogu vjerovati! Stvarno ste super!   :Klap: 

Prepisujete od enye22  :Smile:

----------


## uporna

> Prepisujete od enye22


Da samo malo kasnimo  :Razz:

----------


## taca70

Goga, uporna, svaka cast i sve najbolje.
AB, sve znas. ~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Mojca

*Goga*, pa to je mrak beta!  :Smile:  Držim fige za dupliće! 
*Uporna*, predivno, jednostavno predivno!  :Smile:

----------


## tiki_a

uporna i ovdje ČESTITAM  :Very Happy: . enya i uporna  :Naklon: ...i Lidali  :Naklon:

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Goga i Uporna*, čestitam!!! Divnih li vijesti!!!  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  Već dugo klub nije ovako poskakivao

----------


## ina33

> *Goga i Uporna*, čestitam!!! Divnih li vijesti!!!    Već dugo klub nije ovako poskakivao


xxx

----------


## gričanka

*Goga, Uporna ...  *   :Very Happy: 
Čestitam, odlične bete!
*AuroraBlu*  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~jedva čekam četvrtak, ali zato jer znam da ćemo opet poskakivati!  :Klap:

----------


## linalena

http://forum.roda.hr/threads/58146-P...=1#post1876748

ne znam jel sam uspjela, al sam htjela skopirati post sa Potpomognuta na SD, trudnoća iz 1 IVF, OA, 71god.

Čestitam ovim krasnim betama i naravno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za AB beturinu sutra

----------


## rozalija

> *goga*, pa to je mrak beta!  držim fige za dupliće! 
> *uporna*, predivno, jednostavno predivno!


x
:-d:-d:-d

----------


## mare41

Gričanka, vidiš li kakvih prekrasnih avatara ima? I još koliko ih je na tvojoj temi.... (ništa ne špotam, znam da se ne stigneš bavit slikanjem i avatarom, samo primjećujem :Smile: ), pusa velika.

----------


## sweety

> ...71god.
> ...


 :Laughing: 



Lapsus

----------


## Mimek

uporna aaaaaa  :Very Happy: 

goga  :Very Happy: 

a da organiziramo jedno maj(s)ko okupljanje ko' u dobra stara vremena za buduće majke=uporne trudilice, friške trudnice i kolica ?

----------


## mare41

Mimek, zar sumnjaš da se već ne prati vremenska prognoza? :Smile:  Jedva čekam da se vrati sunce i da onda kažemo: kolica na sunce! :Smile:

----------


## Mimek

:Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

za mare  :Klap:  :Heart:

----------


## gričanka

> za mare


Jes, potpisujem! A avatari su prekrasni i na nekima kao da gledam svoje čedo, a uskoro ću i to srediti.
Pusa i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za AuroraBlu!

----------


## Sela

*Gricanka* :Klap:  :Heart: 
Za *Aurorablu* i savrseno duplanje pa i vise od toga  :Very Happy:

----------


## Mojca

> Za *Aurorablu* i savrseno duplanje pa i vise od toga


Milijun vibri i tone trudničke prašine!  :Heart: 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*****************************

----------


## ina33

> a da organiziramo jedno maj(s)ko okupljanje ko' u dobra stara vremena za buduće majke=uporne trudilice, friške trudnice i kolica ?


Može!

AuroraBlu, sve vibre ovog svijeta ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!!!

----------


## Charlie

AuroraBlu ~~~~~~ za današnju betu!!!

----------


## rikikiki

AB, željno iščekujem da nam javiš najbolje moguće vijesti  :Heart:

----------


## AuroraBlu

Hvala cure na vibrama!!! Ići ću oko 13h po nalaz pa vam javim čim se vratim na posao.

----------


## mare41

AB, čekamooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo

----------


## AuroraBlu

Moja betica je 14.dnt *119*  :Embarassed:

----------


## mare41

AB, mi dalmatinci pomalo, al sigurno :Smile:  (do slijedeće bete ostaje mirni smajlić, a onda će doći skakajući smajlić)

----------


## zedra

AuroraBlu  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Cestitam ti od srca, baš si me razveselila!!
Sad školski do kraja!!

----------


## tlatincica

Nije li to pravilno duplanje?  :Very Happy: 
Bravo AuroraBlu!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Mojca

Aurora  :Heart: !

 :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Marchie37

> AB, mi dalmatinci pomalo, al sigurno


Ali mali Dalmoš lijepo napreduje!!! Bravo za malca, tebe i Cito! :Smile:

----------


## gričanka

*AuroraBlu*  :Heart:  .... pa to je OK duplanje!  :Very Happy: 
Bravo, bravo! I za dalje ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## rikikiki

AB, mijenjaj potpis trudnico ... čestitam  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## tiki_a

AuroraBlu  :Cekam:  i ~~~~~~~~

----------


## tiki_a

Tak' to ispadne kad se ne pogleda slijedeća stranica  :Laughing: 
AB, ma znala sam da je sve u redu  :Cool:  ČESTITAM draga naša ABejček  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## tiki_a

I još  :Klap:  za CITO!

----------


## andream

Aurora B, bravo, čestitam, zaslužila si uistinu takvu sreću. I slažem se da što prije izmijeniš potpis.
Cure, ovo je fenomenalno, u jednom tjednu tri trudnoće u našem klubu ~~~~~~~~ da se niz što prije nastavi ~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Charlie

*AuroraB*  :Klap:  i ~~~~ da beta nastavi školski rasti!!!
*Marchie37* kad je UZ?

----------


## AuroraBlu

Hvala cure  :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart: 

Evo, promijenila sam potpis  :Smile:

----------


## frka

*AB*, to se trazi!!!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## ina33

Čestitam, nemaš se što mislit, to je super beta, super duplanje, kakva biokemijska, nema šanse  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: !!!!

----------


## Marchie37

> *AuroraB*  i ~~~~ da beta nastavi školski rasti!!!
> *Marchie37* kad je UZ?


Joj draga Charlie, u utorak, dva tjedna nakon bete, tako mi je preporučila sestra Jasna. I već cvikam!

----------


## nevena

samo da  :Very Happy: 
za sve vas, uporna, AurororaB, Marchie37

Cesttiam od srca i neka je skolski i dosadno do kraja

----------


## sara38

*AB* uopće nisam sumnjala, bravoooooo i neka sve ide školski  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Klap:  :Heart: !

----------


## Mimek

ah koje olakšanje... AB počela sam normalno disati... čekala si dugo, ali to je sad to i počni se privikavati... polako ali sigurno....

svake godine u proljeće netko iz ovog kluba procvjeta, ali smijete vi ostale i u drugo doba godine... jednako ćemo vam se veseliti  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## sretna35

odlične vijesti u klubu čestitam AB, uporna i Marchie :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## aleksandraj

> Aurora B, bravo, čestitam, zaslužila si uistinu takvu sreću. I slažem se da što prije izmijeniš potpis.
> Cure, ovo je fenomenalno, u jednom tjednu tri trudnoće u našem klubu ~~~~~~~~ da se niz što prije nastavi ~~~~~~~~~


bit cu kandidatkinja...AB, što ćeš - pravi dalmoš  :Smile:

----------


## tiki_a

aleksandraj, ti si nam sada na redu? Startaš li danas?

----------


## goga69

AuroraBlu sjajno :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  sve cestitke!!!

----------


## aleksandraj

tiki, ako bog da slijedeći mjesec...kada me sve izneredilo, bolje sačekati uredni ciklus. Strah me iznenadnih cisti, folikula koji već rastu i sl..a i dogovorila radionicu koju ne mogu odgoditi pa bi i to poremetilo UZV.

----------


## Marnie

Cure na godisnjem sam pa nisam imala pristup internetu. Malo sam se sad spojila da vidim što je s našom AB kad ono čak TRI trudnoće u našem klubu!!!!!!!
AB tako sam sretna radi tebe!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Želim sve školski do kraja tebi kao i marchie37 i upornoj  :Smile: !!!

----------


## glacova

AuroraBlu čestitam od srca!!!

----------


## AuroraBlu

Hvala vam curke od  :Heart: 

Trta me sutrašnje bete... ali ufuravam se da sam naša draga Mojca  :Heart:  i vizualiziram nalaz s velikom brojkom  :Cool:

----------


## maja_st

Tako i treba AuroraBlu.....pozitivno razmišljati.....bit će sve OK.....

----------


## ina33

:Heart:  i  :Smile: . Držim ti palčeve, ono, palčetine!!!!

----------


## gričanka

> Držim ti palčeve, ono, palčetine!!!!


... i ja, i ja... i na rukama i nogama!  :Heart:

----------


## Mojca

Aurora draga, nemaš se što brinuti, to je to... Brojka će biti velika i uvjerljiva.  :Zaljubljen: 

A vizualizacija neće škoditi... ako niš drugo, donijeti će ti mir do sutra.  :Smile:  Grlim te.

----------

